# What the national polls say about a 2020 Trump vs. Biden race.



## U2Edge

Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.

February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
*
January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
*
June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
*
March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
*
February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
*
January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
*
December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
*
October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
*
October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
*
September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
*
August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
*
July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
*
June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
*
May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
*
April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
*
March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14

*
When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.

Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


----------



## g5000

Repeat ad infinitum:

Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic! 

Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper! 

Creepy Joe Biden fondles children! 

Creepy Joe Biden is gay! 

Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza! 

"Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!

Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!

Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!

Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!

Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!

Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!


----------



## TomParks

Biden cant win against Trump and wont be the nominee


----------



## Aldo Raine

TomParks said:


> Biden cant win against Trump and wont be the nominee




  Biden can win against tRumPutin, but will likely NOT be the nominee!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Look at those polls lol

Did they use whiteout to cover Hillarys name and substitute Biden?

Hahahaha


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Please run the male Hillary.


----------



## Rambunctious

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


Wow...well I guess the old man needs to run.....


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Yup! Just like Hillarys historic landslide victory that was also predicted by the SAME POLLS.



Hahahaha


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Cripes the election is over a year and a half away.....good grief


----------



## Billy_Kinetta




----------



## TNHarley

So we should assume trump would beat biden? Right? Aint that how presidential polls go? Lol


----------



## SassyIrishLass

TNHarley said:


> So we should assume trump would beat biden? Right? Aint that how presidential polls go? Lol



The left assumed in 2016....they're still reeling


----------



## Thinker101

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.



Sure, is he the new most qualified candidate?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

All the Democrat camps are sniping at each other.  The Old Guard Commies don't like the young whippersnappers, and the New Shiny Socialists think the Old Ones should be put out to seed.

It could get very interesting.


----------



## U2Edge

Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

U2Edge said:


> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.



Considering the nature of polls and media, you likely will not.


----------



## TNHarley

U2Edge said:


> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.


Its a poll, goober.
Get real.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

The American people long for sound, responsible governance and a competent president in the WH – all of which Trump is incapable of providing.


----------



## Thinker101

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The American people long for sound, responsible governance and a competent president in the WH – all of which Trump is incapable of providing.



Yup, that may be, so Democrats put up Biden, Sanders, Warren, etc......dumbass.


----------



## Staidhup

Biden will not be the Dim candidate. Hillary is finished, Uncle Burnout will fade. Warren actually fits the progressive socialist mold to a T. Remember if you will Jeb and Mitty were slated to be the favorites of the pollsters.


----------



## Votto

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.



Hillary should be the one running again since she still leads by 20 points.


----------



## S.J.

U2Edge said:


> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.


I didn't see any showing Trump beating Hillary either.  LOL


----------



## basquebromance

leftist voters may be so motivated to remove Trump from office that they’d hold their noses and vote for, say, Amy Klobuchar or Joe Biden


----------



## basquebromance

"Creepy Uncle Joe? America's most famous and visible paedophile? Bring it on, sicko" - Trump should say


----------



## conserveguy877

Polls!


----------



## Preacher

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


It would have been easier to just say this.

Same biased left wing polls that claimed Clinton would beat Trump are claiming Biden will beat Trump. YAWN!


----------



## U2Edge

conserveguy877 said:


> Polls!




Rasmussan is an outlier. On average among the major polling companies, Trump is at 44% approval, 53% disapproval. Trumps average in the Gallup poll over the past two years is 40%, the lowest average approval rating for any President in history, although Trump has yet to finish his term. 

See for yourself below the reality of Trumps current low approval ratings:

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval


----------



## Meathead

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


Shoulda seen the Beast v Donald polls early on.


----------



## U2Edge

Odium said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easier to just say this.
> 
> Same biased left wing polls that claimed Clinton would beat Trump are claiming Biden will beat Trump. YAWN!
Click to expand...


Were talking national polls here, popular vote. Clinton beat Trump in the national polls. The national polls correctly predicted Hillary Clinton would win the Popular vote. The winner of the popular vote in the United States, is the winner of the electoral college more than 90% of the time. 

Hillary Clinton received 48.02% of the popular vote to Trumps 45.93% of the popular vote.* So the national polls were right in terms of what they were looking at. They were also very close to predicting the margin of victory. They predicted on average she would win by 3 percentage points and she won by just over 2 percentage points. 
*
Hillary Clinton NEVER averaged a 13.5 percentage lead over the Trump in the average of the polls. 

*Given history, it is HIGHLY UNLIKELY Trump will be able to win the Presidency a second time without winning the popular vote. So slipping by through a fluke in win in the Electoral College won't work in 2020. That situation has only happened in 5 out of 58 Presidential elections in U.S. history. It won't happen in 2020. No President has ever won TWO Presidential elections without winning the popular vote at least once. *


----------



## keepitreal

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


Were these the same pollsters 
that had Hillary in the lead against Trump?


----------



## keepitreal

keepitreal said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Were these the same pollsters
> that had Hillary in the lead against Trump?
Click to expand...




keepitreal said:


> Were these the same pollsters
> that had Hillary in the lead against Trump?


Did they poll the same people?


----------



## U2Edge

keepitreal said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Were these the same pollsters
> that had Hillary in the lead against Trump?
Click to expand...


*Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020. 

It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States. *


----------



## keepitreal

U2Edge said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Were these the same pollsters
> that had Hillary in the lead against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States. *
Click to expand...




U2Edge said:


> Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States.


McCain lost to Obama by 9 million votes
Romney lost to Obama by 5 million votes

Hillary spent twice as much as Trump
Had a 72% chance of winning
and won the popular vote by only 3 million votes

The polls not only had Hillary winning,
they had her winning in a landslide...
3 million is not a landslide


----------



## karpenter

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The American people long for sound, responsible governance and a competent president in the WH – all of which Trump is incapable of providing.


Biden Is A Blazing Idiot
With A  Terminal Case Of Hoof-In-Mouth Disease

In His Previous Runs
He's Always Been A Distant Third
Let Him Run


----------



## MAGAman

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


Biden is always more popular when nobody has heard him speak for a few months.


----------



## MAGAman

U2Edge said:


> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.


A better rebuttal is the history of polling, and Bidens history of losing.


----------



## gipper

U2Edge said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Were these the same pollsters
> that had Hillary in the lead against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States. *
Click to expand...

Let’s evaluate the media’s treatment of both men. Biden is notorious for saying dumb things, creeps on women in front of cameras, and uses profanity regularly for all to hear. Trump does similar things. The media loves Biden, but hates Trump.  Clearly something is amiss.


----------



## BluesLegend

Biden 2020  go ahead pin your hopes on that fool


----------



## Mac1958

I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.

They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.

They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
.


----------



## Mac1958

For a Trump fan to make fun of Biden's -- or anyone's -- behaviors, is irony on a scale that is almost too enormous to imagine.

The intellectual myopia that is required for that.  Just astonishing.  Mind-blowing.

Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
.


----------



## MAGAman

TomParks said:


> Biden cant win against Trump and wont be the nominee


Agreed.

Democrats won't nominate an old white guy. They'd have nothing to run on.


----------



## MAGAman

Mac1958 said:


> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.


No.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's not what they said.


----------



## Mac1958

MAGAman said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> No....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they said.
Click to expand...

All you have to do is examine how close the popular votes were in a few states that turned the EC.
.


----------



## The Original Tree

*BIDEN

IN

A

LANDSLIDE



*

*LMAO*


----------



## The Original Tree

*Seriously Biden would be an even weaker and more effeminate president than Obama.
Obama took it up the ass from terrorists all over the world and then got on his knees and sucked Al Queda, ISIS, Iran and Russia's Cocks.

Biden will not only be as bad as Obama on Foreign Policy, he will be an even bigger disaster for The Economy.*


----------



## Fang

U2Edge said:


> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.



A good rebuttal? Biden has even declared yet, much less even won his party's nomination. When that happens get back to us.


----------



## kyzr

Betting Odds Are Predicting a Democratic President in 2020  <g>
Vegas has the current odds for 2020 as:
Trump +200
Harris +500
Beto   +800
Biden +800
Bernie +1000

So Trump is twice as likely to win as Harris and 4x as likely to win as Biden.  (5x as likely as Bernie)


----------



## U2Edge

keepitreal said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Were these the same pollsters
> that had Hillary in the lead against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McCain lost to Obama by 9 million votes
> Romney lost to Obama by 5 million votes
> 
> Hillary spent twice as much as Trump
> Had a 72% chance of winning
> and won the popular vote by only 3 million votes
> 
> The polls not only had Hillary winning,
> they had her winning in a landslide...
> 3 million is not a landslide
Click to expand...


Nope, the polls had her winning by 3%, she ended up winning by 2%. That is pretty close. Point is also the national polls said she would win and she did win in the popular vote which is what nation polls are looking at. 

*90% of the time, the Winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. There for Trump is not likely to win in 2020 since the odds are that the popular vote winner will be the electoral college winner. *


----------



## U2Edge

MAGAman said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> A better rebuttal is the history of polling, and Bidens history of losing.
Click to expand...


The history of polling shows that polling is very accurate in determining the winner of the popular vote. 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Biden has yet to be the Democrats nominee for President. But given how popular the Obama administration was and still is among Democrats, Democrats are more likely than not to have Biden as their nominee in 2020.


----------



## Frannie

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


There is no such poll, because no one takes this question seriously as of yet


----------



## U2Edge

BluesLegend said:


> Biden 2020  go ahead pin your hopes on that fool



He was elected and re-elected Vice President. Served 8 years as Vice President. Democrats obviously like him and so does most of the United States.


----------



## U2Edge

Mac1958 said:


> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
> .



*EXACTLY! Plus, 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote is the winner of the electoral college. Trump got lucky in 2016. He won't be able to count on such luck in 2020. If Trump can't win the popular vote in 2020, he will not be re-elected President. *


----------



## U2Edge

Fang said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good rebuttal? Biden has even declared yet, much less even won his party's nomination. When that happens get back to us.
Click to expand...


What I didn't show from the polling data is that all of Biden's democratic competitors also BEAT Trump, but by smaller margins.


----------



## Crixus

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.





The polls are split between Hillary Clinton winning and … Hillary Clinton winning in a landslide


Clinton now leads Donald Trump in national polling averages by about 7 points, with every recent live interview poll showing her up by between 4 and 12 points.

She continues to hold on to solid leads in a series of states that would put her over the 270 electoral votes she needs to win, and she seems to have taken the lead in even most of the swing states she _doesn’t_ need (like Florida, North Carolina, and Nevada).



New poll shows we're 'starting to hear the faint rumblings of a Hillary Clinton landslide'

A poll from Quinnipiac University released on Thursday gave Hillary Clinton a massive advantage over her Republican counterpart, Donald Trump, just 75 days before November's election.

The poll put Clinton, the Democratic presidential nominee, at 51% and Trump, the Republican nominee, at 41% in a head-to-head matchup.



Why 2016 election polls missed their mark

*Why 2016 election polls missed their mark*

*How could the polls have been so wrong about the state of the election?

There is a great deal of speculation but no clear answers as to the cause of the disconnect, but there is one point of agreement: Across the board, polls underestimated Trump’s level of support. With few exceptions, the final round of public polling showed Clinton with a lead of 1 to 7 percentage points in the national popular vote. State-level polling was more variable, but there were few instances where polls overstated Trump’s support.
*

**


----------



## BluesLegend

U2Edge said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden 2020  go ahead pin your hopes on that fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was elected and re-elected Vice President. Served 8 years as Vice President. Democrats obviously like him and so does most of the United States.
Click to expand...


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Were these the same pollsters
> that had Hillary in the lead against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McCain lost to Obama by 9 million votes
> Romney lost to Obama by 5 million votes
> 
> Hillary spent twice as much as Trump
> Had a 72% chance of winning
> and won the popular vote by only 3 million votes
> 
> The polls not only had Hillary winning,
> they had her winning in a landslide...
> 3 million is not a landslide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the polls had her winning by 3%, she ended up winning by 2%. That is pretty close. Point is also the national polls said she would win and she did win in the popular vote which is what nation polls are looking at.
> 
> *90% of the time, the Winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. There for Trump is not likely to win in 2020 since the odds are that the popular vote winner will be the electoral college winner. *
Click to expand...


Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.


----------



## Polishprince

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.




If Creepy Joe were to be nominated, he would have to explain his plagiarism, his racist lies about Delaware 711's, etc.    Trump will schlong his sorry ass royally.


----------



## U2Edge

Crixus said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls are split between Hillary Clinton winning and … Hillary Clinton winning in a landslide
> 
> 
> Clinton now leads Donald Trump in national polling averages by about 7 points, with every recent live interview poll showing her up by between 4 and 12 points.
> 
> She continues to hold on to solid leads in a series of states that would put her over the 270 electoral votes she needs to win, and she seems to have taken the lead in even most of the swing states she _doesn’t_ need (like Florida, North Carolina, and Nevada).
> 
> 
> 
> New poll shows we're 'starting to hear the faint rumblings of a Hillary Clinton landslide'
> 
> A poll from Quinnipiac University released on Thursday gave Hillary Clinton a massive advantage over her Republican counterpart, Donald Trump, just 75 days before November's election.
> 
> The poll put Clinton, the Democratic presidential nominee, at 51% and Trump, the Republican nominee, at 41% in a head-to-head matchup.
> 
> 
> 
> Why 2016 election polls missed their mark
> 
> *Why 2016 election polls missed their mark*
> 
> *How could the polls have been so wrong about the state of the election?*
> 
> *There is a great deal of speculation but no clear answers as to the cause of the disconnect, but there is one point of agreement: Across the board, polls underestimated Trump’s level of support. With few exceptions, the final round of public polling showed Clinton with a lead of 1 to 7 percentage points in the national popular vote. State-level polling was more variable, but there were few instances where polls overstated Trump’s support.*
> 
> 
> **
Click to expand...


The national polls said Clinton would win the popular vote. Guess what, she did. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. Your not winning the electoral college without winning the popular vote in all likelihood. Unless there is a successful third party run to split the anti-Trump vote, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Were these the same pollsters
> that had Hillary in the lead against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McCain lost to Obama by 9 million votes
> Romney lost to Obama by 5 million votes
> 
> Hillary spent twice as much as Trump
> Had a 72% chance of winning
> and won the popular vote by only 3 million votes
> 
> The polls not only had Hillary winning,
> they had her winning in a landslide...
> 3 million is not a landslide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the polls had her winning by 3%, she ended up winning by 2%. That is pretty close. Point is also the national polls said she would win and she did win in the popular vote which is what nation polls are looking at.
> 
> *90% of the time, the Winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. There for Trump is not likely to win in 2020 since the odds are that the popular vote winner will be the electoral college winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
Click to expand...


The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.


----------



## U2Edge

BluesLegend said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden 2020  go ahead pin your hopes on that fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was elected and re-elected Vice President. Served 8 years as Vice President. Democrats obviously like him and so does most of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We'll see who is laughing in November 2020. Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.


----------



## Crixus

U2Edge said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls are split between Hillary Clinton winning and … Hillary Clinton winning in a landslide
> 
> 
> Clinton now leads Donald Trump in national polling averages by about 7 points, with every recent live interview poll showing her up by between 4 and 12 points.
> 
> She continues to hold on to solid leads in a series of states that would put her over the 270 electoral votes she needs to win, and she seems to have taken the lead in even most of the swing states she _doesn’t_ need (like Florida, North Carolina, and Nevada).
> 
> 
> 
> New poll shows we're 'starting to hear the faint rumblings of a Hillary Clinton landslide'
> 
> A poll from Quinnipiac University released on Thursday gave Hillary Clinton a massive advantage over her Republican counterpart, Donald Trump, just 75 days before November's election.
> 
> The poll put Clinton, the Democratic presidential nominee, at 51% and Trump, the Republican nominee, at 41% in a head-to-head matchup.
> 
> 
> 
> Why 2016 election polls missed their mark
> 
> *Why 2016 election polls missed their mark*
> 
> *How could the polls have been so wrong about the state of the election?*
> 
> *There is a great deal of speculation but no clear answers as to the cause of the disconnect, but there is one point of agreement: Across the board, polls underestimated Trump’s level of support. With few exceptions, the final round of public polling showed Clinton with a lead of 1 to 7 percentage points in the national popular vote. State-level polling was more variable, but there were few instances where polls overstated Trump’s support.*
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national polls said Clinton would win the popular vote. Guess what, she did. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. Your not winning the electoral college without winning the popular vote in all likelihood. Unless there is a successful third party run to split the anti-Trump vote, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...



Lol. Yuuuuup.


----------



## Preacher

U2Edge said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easier to just say this.
> 
> Same biased left wing polls that claimed Clinton would beat Trump are claiming Biden will beat Trump. YAWN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were talking national polls here, popular vote. Clinton beat Trump in the national polls. The national polls correctly predicted Hillary Clinton would win the Popular vote. The winner of the popular vote in the United States, is the winner of the electoral college more than 90% of the time.
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 48.02% of the popular vote to Trumps 45.93% of the popular vote.* So the national polls were right in terms of what they were looking at. They were also very close to predicting the margin of victory. They predicted on average she would win by 3 percentage points and she won by just over 2 percentage points.
> *
> Hillary Clinton NEVER averaged a 13.5 percentage lead over the Trump in the average of the polls.
> 
> *Given history, it is HIGHLY UNLIKELY Trump will be able to win the Presidency a second time without winning the popular vote. So slipping by through a fluke in win in the Electoral College won't work in 2020. That situation has only happened in 5 out of 58 Presidential elections in U.S. history. It won't happen in 2020. No President has ever won TWO Presidential elections without winning the popular vote at least once. *
Click to expand...

And the polls said she was KILLING Trump in ALL the swing states. The ONLY swing state she managed to win was New Hampshire and Virginia.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Biden has been rejected more than once.  This won't be any different.   Democrats have an uphill climb carrying the burdens of reparations, legalized infanticide and the green new deal.


----------



## U2Edge

Tipsycatlover said:


> Biden has been rejected more than once.  This won't be any different.   Democrats have an uphill climb carrying the burdens of reparations, legalized infanticide and the green new deal.



Not as uphill a battle as Donald Trump who only averages 40% in approval after over two years in office. That's the lowest average approval rating for any President in HISTORY. You don't get re-elected President when you have the lowest average approval rating of any President in history.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

U2Edge said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden has been rejected more than once.  This won't be any different.   Democrats have an uphill climb carrying the burdens of reparations, legalized infanticide and the green new deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as uphill a battle as Donald Trump who only averages 40% in approval after over two years in office. That's the lowest average approval rating for any President in HISTORY. You don't get re-elected President when you have the lowest average approval rating of any President in history.
Click to expand...

We will have to wait and see.  The Democrats are becoming so evil, so power mad, that they are defying the limits of normalcy.


----------



## Likkmee

I'll vote for Joe and so will Leno


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were these the same pollsters
> that had Hillary in the lead against Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McCain lost to Obama by 9 million votes
> Romney lost to Obama by 5 million votes
> 
> Hillary spent twice as much as Trump
> Had a 72% chance of winning
> and won the popular vote by only 3 million votes
> 
> The polls not only had Hillary winning,
> they had her winning in a landslide...
> 3 million is not a landslide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the polls had her winning by 3%, she ended up winning by 2%. That is pretty close. Point is also the national polls said she would win and she did win in the popular vote which is what nation polls are looking at.
> 
> *90% of the time, the Winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. There for Trump is not likely to win in 2020 since the odds are that the popular vote winner will be the electoral college winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
Click to expand...


"Popular vote" Bullshit.  Watch the video again.  The polls had H winning most states, and the EC, and the election, with a 95% probability.  Your spin that the polls only predicted the popular vote, which is totally irrelevant anyway, is more than laughable its stupid.  Here is the video again.  Take notes if you need to


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McCain lost to Obama by 9 million votes
> Romney lost to Obama by 5 million votes
> 
> Hillary spent twice as much as Trump
> Had a 72% chance of winning
> and won the popular vote by only 3 million votes
> 
> The polls not only had Hillary winning,
> they had her winning in a landslide...
> 3 million is not a landslide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the polls had her winning by 3%, she ended up winning by 2%. That is pretty close. Point is also the national polls said she would win and she did win in the popular vote which is what nation polls are looking at.
> 
> *90% of the time, the Winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. There for Trump is not likely to win in 2020 since the odds are that the popular vote winner will be the electoral college winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Popular vote" Bullshit.  Watch the video again.  The polls had H winning most states, and the EC, and the election, with a 95% probability.  Your spin that the polls only predicted the popular vote, which is totally irrelevant anyway, is more than laughable its stupid.  Here is the video again.  Take notes if you need to
Click to expand...


*FACT: Over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote is the winner of the electoral college. 

FACT: Hillary won the popular vote in 2016, which is what the polls predicted. 
*
It is a fluke that Hillary did not win the electoral college. As for Trump, no President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain lost to Obama by 9 million votes
> Romney lost to Obama by 5 million votes
> 
> Hillary spent twice as much as Trump
> Had a 72% chance of winning
> and won the popular vote by only 3 million votes
> 
> The polls not only had Hillary winning,
> they had her winning in a landslide...
> 3 million is not a landslide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the polls had her winning by 3%, she ended up winning by 2%. That is pretty close. Point is also the national polls said she would win and she did win in the popular vote which is what nation polls are looking at.
> 
> *90% of the time, the Winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. There for Trump is not likely to win in 2020 since the odds are that the popular vote winner will be the electoral college winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Popular vote" Bullshit.  Watch the video again.  The polls had H winning most states, and the EC, and the election, with a 95% probability.  Your spin that the polls only predicted the popular vote, which is totally irrelevant anyway, is more than laughable its stupid.  Here is the video again.  Take notes if you need to
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *FACT: Over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote is the winner of the electoral college.
> 
> FACT: Hillary won the popular vote in 2016, which is what the polls predicted.
> *
> It is a fluke that Hillary did not win the electoral college. As for Trump, no President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
Click to expand...


OK, if those excuses makes you feel better about H & the polls & 2016, fine.  We'll see about 2020 in 2020.


----------



## BluesLegend

U2Edge said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden 2020  go ahead pin your hopes on that fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was elected and re-elected Vice President. Served 8 years as Vice President. Democrats obviously like him and so does most of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see who is laughing in November 2020. Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...


No reason to wait I can laugh in your face now  Biden


----------



## U2Edge

New poll out for the state of Texas by Quinnipiac:

In a 2020 match up between Trump and Biden, this is how the race would go in Texas according to the Quinnipiac Poll. 

Trump 47%

Biden 46%

               That essentially makes Texas a toss up state, a battleground state. Nothing would signal the death nail on Trumps brand of Republicanism than losing Texas in 2020 to Biden.


----------



## Ambivalent1

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.



Pedo Joe is done.


----------



## U2Edge

The above is peoples interpretations of pictures and video. No one has accused Biden of assault or rape. The same cannot be said for President Trump. President Trump is on record of bragging about Sexually assaulting women. "I just start kissing them, I grab them by the p&*&*". Then President Trump made illegal payments to two different Women that he committed adulty with to keep them from talking about it. Sending money to people to keep them from talking during an election campaign is illegal. Trump's lawyer, Michael Cohen is going to jail for is part in this crime. Michael Cohen and David Pecker of the National Enquirer have both confirmed that Trump order the payments. Once Trump is no longer President, he will be doing jail time as well for his illegal payment to Stormy Daniels.


----------



## U2Edge

Still no polling data that shows Trump has any chance of winning in 2020 against Biden.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


Umm yeah, and how did those polls work with the last Presidential election ?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

U2Edge said:


> The above is peoples interpretations of pictures and video. No one has accused Biden of assault or rape. The same cannot be said for President Trump. President Trump is on record of bragging about Sexually assaulting women. "I just start kissing them, I grab them by the p&*&*". Then President Trump made illegal payments to two different Women that he committed adulty with to keep them from talking about it. Sending money to people to keep them from talking during an election campaign is illegal. Trump's lawyer, Michael Cohen is going to jail for is part in this crime. Michael Cohen and David Pecker of the National Enquirer have both confirmed that Trump order the payments. Once Trump is no longer President, he will be doing jail time as well for his illegal payment to Stormy Daniels.


_David Pecker of the National Enquirer_
Holy shit Batboy is real.


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> New poll out for the state of Texas by Quinnipiac:
> 
> In a 2020 match up between Trump and Biden, this is how the race would go in Texas according to the Quinnipiac Poll.
> 
> Trump 47%
> 
> Biden 46%
> 
> That essentially makes Texas a toss up state, a battleground state. Nothing would signal the death nail on Trumps brand of Republicanism than losing Texas in 2020 to Biden.



Its *"death knell"* not nail
"the tolling of a bell to mark someone's death.
used to refer to the imminent destruction or failure of something."


----------



## U2Edge

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm yeah, and how did those polls work with the last Presidential election ?
Click to expand...


The National polls worked just fine. They predicted Hillary Clinton would win the popular vote by 3 percentage points and she ended up winning the popular vote by 2 percentage points.

*90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college and the election. It was a rare fluke that Hillary did not win the electoral college. In order for Trump to be re-elected, he will need to win the popular vote. No President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote. 

So the national polls which predict the popular vote result have been right and were right for Hillary Clinton. 

But Trump is 13.5 points behind Biden instead of just 3 points behind Hillary. There will not be any fluke electoral college victories in 2020. *


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm yeah, and how did those polls work with the last Presidential election ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls worked just fine. They predicted Hillary Clinton would win the popular vote by 3 percentage points and she ended up winning the popular vote by 2 percentage points.
> 
> *90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college and the election. It was a rare fluke that Hillary did not win the electoral college. In order for Trump to be re-elected, he will need to win the popular vote. No President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
> 
> So the national polls which predict the popular vote result have been right and were right for Hillary Clinton.
> 
> But Trump is 13.5 points behind Biden instead of just 3 points behind Hillary. There will not be any fluke electoral college victories in 2020. *
Click to expand...


Care to put your money where your mouth is?  Bet against Trump and make money if you're so confident.
Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds

Careful, the polls and MSM have been wrong before


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm yeah, and how did those polls work with the last Presidential election ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls worked just fine. They predicted Hillary Clinton would win the popular vote by 3 percentage points and she ended up winning the popular vote by 2 percentage points.
> 
> *90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college and the election. It was a rare fluke that Hillary did not win the electoral college. In order for Trump to be re-elected, he will need to win the popular vote. No President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
> 
> So the national polls which predict the popular vote result have been right and were right for Hillary Clinton.
> 
> But Trump is 13.5 points behind Biden instead of just 3 points behind Hillary. There will not be any fluke electoral college victories in 2020. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to put your money where your mouth is?  Bet against Trump and make money if you're so confident.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Careful, the polls and MSM have been wrong before
Click to expand...


I trust scientific polling over betting in Vegas. The national polls were RIGHT in 2016, Hillary won the popular vote.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm yeah, and how did those polls work with the last Presidential election ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls worked just fine. They predicted Hillary Clinton would win the popular vote by 3 percentage points and she ended up winning the popular vote by 2 percentage points.
> 
> *90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college and the election. It was a rare fluke that Hillary did not win the electoral college. In order for Trump to be re-elected, he will need to win the popular vote. No President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
> 
> So the national polls which predict the popular vote result have been right and were right for Hillary Clinton.
> 
> But Trump is 13.5 points behind Biden instead of just 3 points behind Hillary. There will not be any fluke electoral college victories in 2020. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to put your money where your mouth is?  Bet against Trump and make money if you're so confident.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Careful, the polls and MSM have been wrong before
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust scientific polling over betting in Vegas. The national polls were RIGHT in 2016, Hillary won the popular vote.
Click to expand...

Thankfully California and New York aren't the only ones who get to choose the President.


----------



## Flash

Ask Crooked Hillary about those stupid Moon Bat polls.

All the polls said she would be President now.  Some said she would win by a landslide.

If you only poll Moon Bats you will only get Moon Bat responses.


----------



## Deno

U2Edge said:


> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.




I hate to break this to you, but polls don't really count...….

See you on election day, Trump will win in a landslide.....


----------



## Deno

U2Edge said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussan is an outlier. On average among the major polling companies, Trump is at 44% approval, 53% disapproval. Trumps average in the Gallup poll over the past two years is 40%, the lowest average approval rating for any President in history, although Trump has yet to finish his term.
> 
> See for yourself below the reality of Trumps current low approval ratings:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
Click to expand...



You can't beat us with your FAKE polls......


----------



## Lakhota

Democrats deserve to lose if they run Biden.  He's a creepy loose canon.  However, he is far superior to Trump.


----------



## whitehall

Go Joe.


----------



## Deno

Mac1958 said:


> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
> .




What a bull shit excuse for getting it all wrong …

Didn’t the dumb ass pollsters know the electoral college chooses the President?

If you take out the illegal vote hillary got her ass kicked in a landslide.

You Tards and some of your FAKE polls said hillary had a 95%

chance of winning 2 days before the election….

What really happened is you Tards got your ass kicked by TRUMP……


----------



## edward37

U2Edge said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm yeah, and how did those polls work with the last Presidential election ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls worked just fine. They predicted Hillary Clinton would win the popular vote by 3 percentage points and she ended up winning the popular vote by 2 percentage points.
> 
> *90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college and the election. It was a rare fluke that Hillary did not win the electoral college. In order for Trump to be re-elected, he will need to win the popular vote. No President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
> 
> So the national polls which predict the popular vote result have been right and were right for Hillary Clinton.
> 
> But Trump is 13.5 points behind Biden instead of just 3 points behind Hillary. There will not be any fluke electoral college victories in 2020. *
Click to expand...

Does that mean the AH Kushner might have his top security clearance taken away??  the one given by the moron trump?


----------



## Deno

Mac1958 said:


> For a Trump fan to make fun of Biden's -- or anyone's -- behaviors, is irony on a scale that is almost too enormous to imagine.
> 
> The intellectual myopia that is required for that.  Just astonishing.  Mind-blowing.
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> .





Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?

This is why you Tards can't see past your nose....


----------



## Deno

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were these the same pollsters
> that had Hillary in the lead against Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McCain lost to Obama by 9 million votes
> Romney lost to Obama by 5 million votes
> 
> Hillary spent twice as much as Trump
> Had a 72% chance of winning
> and won the popular vote by only 3 million votes
> 
> The polls not only had Hillary winning,
> they had her winning in a landslide...
> 3 million is not a landslide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the polls had her winning by 3%, she ended up winning by 2%. That is pretty close. Point is also the national polls said she would win and she did win in the popular vote which is what nation polls are looking at.
> 
> *90% of the time, the Winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. There for Trump is not likely to win in 2020 since the odds are that the popular vote winner will be the electoral college winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
Click to expand...



President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...


----------



## Deno

U2Edge said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls are split between Hillary Clinton winning and … Hillary Clinton winning in a landslide
> 
> 
> Clinton now leads Donald Trump in national polling averages by about 7 points, with every recent live interview poll showing her up by between 4 and 12 points.
> 
> She continues to hold on to solid leads in a series of states that would put her over the 270 electoral votes she needs to win, and she seems to have taken the lead in even most of the swing states she _doesn’t_ need (like Florida, North Carolina, and Nevada).
> 
> 
> 
> New poll shows we're 'starting to hear the faint rumblings of a Hillary Clinton landslide'
> 
> A poll from Quinnipiac University released on Thursday gave Hillary Clinton a massive advantage over her Republican counterpart, Donald Trump, just 75 days before November's election.
> 
> The poll put Clinton, the Democratic presidential nominee, at 51% and Trump, the Republican nominee, at 41% in a head-to-head matchup.
> 
> 
> 
> Why 2016 election polls missed their mark
> 
> *Why 2016 election polls missed their mark*
> 
> *How could the polls have been so wrong about the state of the election?*
> 
> *There is a great deal of speculation but no clear answers as to the cause of the disconnect, but there is one point of agreement: Across the board, polls underestimated Trump’s level of support. With few exceptions, the final round of public polling showed Clinton with a lead of 1 to 7 percentage points in the national popular vote. State-level polling was more variable, but there were few instances where polls overstated Trump’s support.*
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national polls said Clinton would win the popular vote. Guess what, she did. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. Your not winning the electoral college without winning the popular vote in all likelihood. Unless there is a successful third party run to split the anti-Trump vote, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...




Dream on, Trump is going to SMASH you Tards……….


----------



## Deno

U2Edge said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden 2020  go ahead pin your hopes on that fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was elected and re-elected Vice President. Served 8 years as Vice President. Democrats obviously like him and so does most of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see who is laughing in November 2020. Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...



Rave on you  idiot.


----------



## Deno

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm yeah, and how did those polls work with the last Presidential election ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls worked just fine. They predicted Hillary Clinton would win the popular vote by 3 percentage points and she ended up winning the popular vote by 2 percentage points.
> 
> *90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college and the election. It was a rare fluke that Hillary did not win the electoral college. In order for Trump to be re-elected, he will need to win the popular vote. No President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
> 
> So the national polls which predict the popular vote result have been right and were right for Hillary Clinton.
> 
> But Trump is 13.5 points behind Biden instead of just 3 points behind Hillary. There will not be any fluke electoral college victories in 2020. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to put your money where your mouth is?  Bet against Trump and make money if you're so confident.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Careful, the polls and MSM have been wrong before
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust scientific polling over betting in Vegas. The national polls were RIGHT in 2016, Hillary won the popular vote.
Click to expand...



Scientific polling ?

No wonder you tards are so easily taken in by your FAKE NEWS MEDIA…


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Biden needs a personality implant.*


----------



## edward37

Deno said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a Trump fan to make fun of Biden's -- or anyone's -- behaviors, is irony on a scale that is almost too enormous to imagine.
> 
> The intellectual myopia that is required for that.  Just astonishing.  Mind-blowing.
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> 
> This is why you Tards can't see past your nose....
Click to expand...

And you morons can? You can see past this nasty POS you put into our WH ?This lying cheat ?? FU all,, you deserve him


----------



## Deno

edward37 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a Trump fan to make fun of Biden's -- or anyone's -- behaviors, is irony on a scale that is almost too enormous to imagine.
> 
> The intellectual myopia that is required for that.  Just astonishing.  Mind-blowing.
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> 
> This is why you Tards can't see past your nose....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you morons can? You can see past this nasty POS you put into our WH ?This lying cheat ?? FU all,, you deserve him
Click to expand...



Trump is SPANKING TARD ASS.....

That is why we love him...…..


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Quinnipac poll has the nerve to say the poll is showing  trump only leading by 1 point and by 2 points to the other. Trump over sanders and Biden. This in Texas

There never was this difference in the polling. All a hoax to make conservatives get deflated and energizes the left.    Just a con game played by the media and deep state


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> Quinnipac poll has the nerve to say the poll is showing  trump only leading by 1 point and by 2 points to the other. Trump over sanders and Biden. This in Texas
> 
> There never was this difference in the polling. All a hoax to make conservatives get deflated and energizes the left.    Just a con game played by the media and deep state




Does not involve any Nerve. Its a fact based result for scientific process. Texas is slipping towards the Blue gradually and has for some time. The Republicans embrace of Trump and rejection of Hispanics is hurting them there. The poll shows Trump is in trouble there. Does not mean he can't win it, but to be forced to spend lots of money and have to fight for Texas, is not a good sign.


----------



## U2Edge

Deno said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the national polls said Hillary would win and she did win the popular vote which is what the national polls were trying to determine. 90% of the time, the popular vote winner wins the electoral college. Hillary won the popular vote, but lost by very narrow margins in 3 states which cost her the electoral college. It was a fluke and it won't happen in 2020.
> 
> It is most likely that the winner of the popular vote in 2020 will win the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McCain lost to Obama by 9 million votes
> Romney lost to Obama by 5 million votes
> 
> Hillary spent twice as much as Trump
> Had a 72% chance of winning
> and won the popular vote by only 3 million votes
> 
> The polls not only had Hillary winning,
> they had her winning in a landslide...
> 3 million is not a landslide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the polls had her winning by 3%, she ended up winning by 2%. That is pretty close. Point is also the national polls said she would win and she did win in the popular vote which is what nation polls are looking at.
> 
> *90% of the time, the Winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. There for Trump is not likely to win in 2020 since the odds are that the popular vote winner will be the electoral college winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
Click to expand...


Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quinnipac poll has the nerve to say the poll is showing  trump only leading by 1 point and by 2 points to the other. Trump over sanders and Biden. This in Texas
> 
> There never was this difference in the polling. All a hoax to make conservatives get deflated and energizes the left.    Just a con game played by the media and deep state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does not involve any Nerve. Its a fact based result for scientific process. Texas is slipping towards the Blue gradually and has for some time. The Republicans embrace of Trump and rejection of Hispanics is hurting them there. The poll shows Trump is in trouble there. Does not mean he can't win it, but to be forced to spend lots of money and have to fight for Texas, is not a good sign.
Click to expand...



Wrong 

Facts are Cruz won over another Texan 

And sanders and Biden are far from Texans   So it's jmpossible that Texas votes only 1 or 2 points more for trump over sanders or Biden


----------



## Lumpy 1

I'm thinking Slow Joe just doesn't have the energy to match Trump yo'd be better off w


U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.



I'm thinking Slow Joe just doesn't have the energy to match Trump, you'd be better off with Hee Haw Cortes..


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain lost to Obama by 9 million votes
> Romney lost to Obama by 5 million votes
> 
> Hillary spent twice as much as Trump
> Had a 72% chance of winning
> and won the popular vote by only 3 million votes
> 
> The polls not only had Hillary winning,
> they had her winning in a landslide...
> 3 million is not a landslide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the polls had her winning by 3%, she ended up winning by 2%. That is pretty close. Point is also the national polls said she would win and she did win in the popular vote which is what nation polls are looking at.
> 
> *90% of the time, the Winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. There for Trump is not likely to win in 2020 since the odds are that the popular vote winner will be the electoral college winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
Click to expand...

Wrong again wrong

The same voters at play

Florida mid terms both the state wide repubs won.  Over a long term Demi senator 

Trump has higher approval ratings today than the mid terms where he increased the republicans senators


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Sanders and Biden both northeast liberals.   Will not play well in Texas 

The quinipac is a fraud poll always have been


----------



## Mac1958

Deno said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bull shit excuse for getting it all wrong …
> 
> Didn’t the dumb ass pollsters know the electoral college chooses the President?
> 
> If you take out the illegal vote hillary got her ass kicked in a landslide.
> 
> You Tards and some of your FAKE polls said hillary had a 95%
> 
> chance of winning 2 days before the election….
> 
> What really happened is you Tards got your ass kicked by TRUMP……
Click to expand...

Calm down, Rambo.

The polls predicted a narrow Hillary popular vote victory.

That's what happened.  They weren't far off.

Talk radio talking points notwithstanding. 
.


----------



## Mac1958

Deno said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a Trump fan to make fun of Biden's -- or anyone's -- behaviors, is irony on a scale that is almost too enormous to imagine.
> 
> The intellectual myopia that is required for that.  Just astonishing.  Mind-blowing.
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> 
> This is why you Tards can't see past your nose....
Click to expand...

Right on cue.
.


----------



## Deno

U2Edge said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain lost to Obama by 9 million votes
> Romney lost to Obama by 5 million votes
> 
> Hillary spent twice as much as Trump
> Had a 72% chance of winning
> and won the popular vote by only 3 million votes
> 
> The polls not only had Hillary winning,
> they had her winning in a landslide...
> 3 million is not a landslide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the polls had her winning by 3%, she ended up winning by 2%. That is pretty close. Point is also the national polls said she would win and she did win in the popular vote which is what nation polls are looking at.
> 
> *90% of the time, the Winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. There for Trump is not likely to win in 2020 since the odds are that the popular vote winner will be the electoral college winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
Click to expand...




The signs that Trump will win are everywhere. I can understand your perspective when

all of your information comes from FAKE NEWS factories like cnn and msnbc.

Your party has turned so far left and violent that only the truly insane will support it…


----------



## CrusaderFrank

g5000 said:


> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!



Creepy Joe Biden drools all over himself when the Girl Scouts show up to sell cookies.


----------



## Deno

Mac1958 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bull shit excuse for getting it all wrong …
> 
> Didn’t the dumb ass pollsters know the electoral college chooses the President?
> 
> If you take out the illegal vote hillary got her ass kicked in a landslide.
> 
> You Tards and some of your FAKE polls said hillary had a 95%
> 
> chance of winning 2 days before the election….
> 
> What really happened is you Tards got your ass kicked by TRUMP……
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calm down, Rambo.
> 
> The polls predicted a narrow Hillary popular vote victory.
> 
> That's what happened.  They weren't far off.
> 
> Talk radio talking points notwithstanding.
> .
Click to expand...




I am going to make this very simple for you Shirley Temple….

cnn and msnbctard talking points notwithstanding.

The ultimate goal of left leaning pollsters is to sway the electorate.

The ultimate goal of legitimate pollsters is to predict the winners and losers….

The pollsters lost and got it all wrong while people Won and made it Right….

Bottom line is…..

Donald J. Trump is the President of the United States 

and there’s not a damn thing you can do about it.


----------



## Deno

Mac1958 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a Trump fan to make fun of Biden's -- or anyone's -- behaviors, is irony on a scale that is almost too enormous to imagine.
> 
> The intellectual myopia that is required for that.  Just astonishing.  Mind-blowing.
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> 
> This is why you Tards can't see past your nose....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right on cue.
> .
Click to expand...



Better than being wrong on cue like you...…..


----------



## edward37

Deno said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a Trump fan to make fun of Biden's -- or anyone's -- behaviors, is irony on a scale that is almost too enormous to imagine.
> 
> The intellectual myopia that is required for that.  Just astonishing.  Mind-blowing.
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> 
> This is why you Tards can't see past your nose....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you morons can? You can see past this nasty POS you put into our WH ?This lying cheat ?? FU all,, you deserve him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is SPANKING TARD ASS.....
> 
> That is why we love him...…..
Click to expand...

Warning Deno
Good will prevail over evil in the end.


----------



## Deno

edward37 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a Trump fan to make fun of Biden's -- or anyone's -- behaviors, is irony on a scale that is almost too enormous to imagine.
> 
> The intellectual myopia that is required for that.  Just astonishing.  Mind-blowing.
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> 
> This is why you Tards can't see past your nose....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you morons can? You can see past this nasty POS you put into our WH ?This lying cheat ?? FU all,, you deserve him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is SPANKING TARD ASS.....
> 
> That is why we love him...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warning Deno
> Good will prevail over evil in the end.
Click to expand...




I agree with you here….

Good will prevail over evil in the end.

This is why you vile vulgar violent Tards will be crushed….


----------



## edward37

Deno said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a Trump fan to make fun of Biden's -- or anyone's -- behaviors, is irony on a scale that is almost too enormous to imagine.
> 
> The intellectual myopia that is required for that.  Just astonishing.  Mind-blowing.
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> 
> This is why you Tards can't see past your nose....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you morons can? You can see past this nasty POS you put into our WH ?This lying cheat ?? FU all,, you deserve him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is SPANKING TARD ASS.....
> 
> That is why we love him...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warning Deno
> Good will prevail over evil in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you here….
> 
> Good will prevail over evil in the end.
> 
> This is why you vile vulgar violent Tards will be crushed….
Click to expand...

Deno ..In the pursuit of honesty ,,I ask you ,can you not see the vile POS in office NOW is the most dishonest President ever ,,a world class liar ??  You could if you wish , just say yes but you'll support him anyway ,,Difficult to defend the indefensible


----------



## Deno

edward37 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political ideology absolutely blinds, doesn't it?
> 
> This is why you Tards can't see past your nose....
> 
> 
> 
> And you morons can? You can see past this nasty POS you put into our WH ?This lying cheat ?? FU all,, you deserve him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is SPANKING TARD ASS.....
> 
> That is why we love him...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warning Deno
> Good will prevail over evil in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you here….
> 
> Good will prevail over evil in the end.
> 
> This is why you vile vulgar violent Tards will be crushed….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deno ..In the pursuit of honesty ,,I ask you ,can you not see the vile POS in office NOW is the most dishonest President ever ,,a world class liar ??  You could if you wish , just say yes but you'll support him anyway ,,Difficult to defend the indefensible
Click to expand...




In the pursuit of Honesty?

What a Flucking Hoot!

You wouldn’t know Honesty if it bit you in the Ass…

You’re a Tard………… 

If you like your Doctor you can Keep Him…….


----------



## edward37

Deno said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you morons can? You can see past this nasty POS you put into our WH ?This lying cheat ?? FU all,, you deserve him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is SPANKING TARD ASS.....
> 
> That is why we love him...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warning Deno
> Good will prevail over evil in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you here….
> 
> Good will prevail over evil in the end.
> 
> This is why you vile vulgar violent Tards will be crushed….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deno ..In the pursuit of honesty ,,I ask you ,can you not see the vile POS in office NOW is the most dishonest President ever ,,a world class liar ??  You could if you wish , just say yes but you'll support him anyway ,,Difficult to defend the indefensible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pursuit of Honesty?
> 
> What a Flucking Hoot!
> 
> You wouldn’t know Honesty if it bit you in the Ass…
> 
> You’re a Tard…………
> 
> If you like your Doctor you can Keep Him…….
Click to expand...

I did   Sorry you didn't ,,,,,,,,,,,not really


----------



## Deno

edward37 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is SPANKING TARD ASS.....
> 
> That is why we love him...…..
> 
> 
> 
> Warning Deno
> Good will prevail over evil in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you here….
> 
> Good will prevail over evil in the end.
> 
> This is why you vile vulgar violent Tards will be crushed….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deno ..In the pursuit of honesty ,,I ask you ,can you not see the vile POS in office NOW is the most dishonest President ever ,,a world class liar ??  You could if you wish , just say yes but you'll support him anyway ,,Difficult to defend the indefensible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pursuit of Honesty?
> 
> What a Flucking Hoot!
> 
> You wouldn’t know Honesty if it bit you in the Ass…
> 
> You’re a Tard…………
> 
> If you like your Doctor you can Keep Him…….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did   Sorry you didn't ,,,,,,,,,,,not really
Click to expand...



I have insurance your dumb ass could only dream of....

It’s you Tards that need us producers to raise your kids and pay for all your shit…..


----------



## Deno

edward37 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is SPANKING TARD ASS.....
> 
> That is why we love him...…..
> 
> 
> 
> Warning Deno
> Good will prevail over evil in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you here….
> 
> Good will prevail over evil in the end.
> 
> This is why you vile vulgar violent Tards will be crushed….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deno ..In the pursuit of honesty ,,I ask you ,can you not see the vile POS in office NOW is the most dishonest President ever ,,a world class liar ??  You could if you wish , just say yes but you'll support him anyway ,,Difficult to defend the indefensible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pursuit of Honesty?
> 
> What a Flucking Hoot!
> 
> You wouldn’t know Honesty if it bit you in the Ass…
> 
> You’re a Tard…………
> 
> If you like your Doctor you can Keep Him…….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did   Sorry you didn't ,,,,,,,,,,,not really
Click to expand...



Do you know what a comma is?


----------



## U2Edge

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm thinking Slow Joe just doesn't have the energy to match Trump yo'd be better off w
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Slow Joe just doesn't have the energy to match Trump, you'd be better off with Hee Haw Cortes..
Click to expand...


Joe Biden can actually run. I'm not sure that Donald Trump can.


----------



## U2Edge

Deno said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bull shit excuse for getting it all wrong …
> 
> Didn’t the dumb ass pollsters know the electoral college chooses the President?
> 
> If you take out the illegal vote hillary got her ass kicked in a landslide.
> 
> You Tards and some of your FAKE polls said hillary had a 95%
> 
> chance of winning 2 days before the election….
> 
> What really happened is you Tards got your ass kicked by TRUMP……
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calm down, Rambo.
> 
> The polls predicted a narrow Hillary popular vote victory.
> 
> That's what happened.  They weren't far off.
> 
> Talk radio talking points notwithstanding.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to make this very simple for you Shirley Temple….
> 
> cnn and msnbctard talking points notwithstanding.
> 
> The ultimate goal of left leaning pollsters is to sway the electorate.
> 
> The ultimate goal of legitimate pollsters is to predict the winners and losers….
> 
> The pollsters lost and got it all wrong while people Won and made it Right….
> 
> Bottom line is…..
> 
> Donald J. Trump is the President of the United States
> 
> and there’s not a damn thing you can do about it.
Click to expand...


Oh there is definitely a damn thing he can do it about it. In case you did not know, we live in a democracy. Trump will have to face the people on November 3, 2020. They are not going to re-elect him.


----------



## U2Edge

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden drools all over himself when the Girl Scouts show up to sell cookies.
Click to expand...


Donald Trump rapes, kisses, and grabs women by the p?>sy when he gets the impulse.


----------



## U2Edge

Deno said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the polls had her winning by 3%, she ended up winning by 2%. That is pretty close. Point is also the national polls said she would win and she did win in the popular vote which is what nation polls are looking at.
> 
> *90% of the time, the Winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. There for Trump is not likely to win in 2020 since the odds are that the popular vote winner will be the electoral college winner. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs that Trump will win are everywhere. I can understand your perspective when
> 
> all of your information comes from FAKE NEWS factories like cnn and msnbc.
> 
> Your party has turned so far left and violent that only the truly insane will support it…
Click to expand...


Where are the signs? Site something objective that shows he can win the popular vote. What evidence do you have that Trump can win the popular vote in 2020? Remember, he lost the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes in 2016.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the polls had her winning by 3%, she ended up winning by 2%. That is pretty close. Point is also the national polls said she would win and she did win in the popular vote which is what nation polls are looking at.
> 
> *90% of the time, the Winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. There for Trump is not likely to win in 2020 since the odds are that the popular vote winner will be the electoral college winner. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again wrong
> 
> The same voters at play
> 
> Florida mid terms both the state wide repubs won.  Over a long term Demi senator
> 
> Trump has higher approval ratings today than the mid terms where he increased the republicans senators
Click to expand...


Trumps average approval rating after 2 years as President in the GALLUP poll is 40%. That's the lowest average of any sitting President in history. It does not bode well for his 2020 re-election chances. What happens in Florida won't matter. The Democrats will secure victory e.asily in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won these states by TINY margins in 2016. It won't happen in 2020. Without those states, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.


----------



## percysunshine

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden drools all over himself when the Girl Scouts show up to sell cookies.
Click to expand...


I heard Creepy Joe Biden uses human skulls as ash trays, and shops at Walmart.


----------



## Deno

U2Edge said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bull shit excuse for getting it all wrong …
> 
> Didn’t the dumb ass pollsters know the electoral college chooses the President?
> 
> If you take out the illegal vote hillary got her ass kicked in a landslide.
> 
> You Tards and some of your FAKE polls said hillary had a 95%
> 
> chance of winning 2 days before the election….
> 
> What really happened is you Tards got your ass kicked by TRUMP……
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calm down, Rambo.
> 
> The polls predicted a narrow Hillary popular vote victory.
> 
> That's what happened.  They weren't far off.
> 
> Talk radio talking points notwithstanding.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to make this very simple for you Shirley Temple….
> 
> cnn and msnbctard talking points notwithstanding.
> 
> The ultimate goal of left leaning pollsters is to sway the electorate.
> 
> The ultimate goal of legitimate pollsters is to predict the winners and losers….
> 
> The pollsters lost and got it all wrong while people Won and made it Right….
> 
> Bottom line is…..
> 
> Donald J. Trump is the President of the United States
> 
> and there’s not a damn thing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh there is definitely a damn thing he can do it about it. In case you did not know, we live in a democracy. Trump will have to face the people on November 3, 2020. They are not going to re-elect him.
Click to expand...



Like I said there is not a Damn thing you can do about it...

With the likes of aoc you Tards have taken your mask off…

You may lose in a landslide..


----------



## Deno

U2Edge said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs that Trump will win are everywhere. I can understand your perspective when
> 
> all of your information comes from FAKE NEWS factories like cnn and msnbc.
> 
> Your party has turned so far left and violent that only the truly insane will support it…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are the signs? Site something objective that shows he can win the popular vote. What evidence do you have that Trump can win the popular vote in 2020? Remember, he lost the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes in 2016.
Click to expand...




The signs are everywhere with you Nazis’

Remember, illegals may not count this time

Just look at aoc and her ilk….

You Tards have come out of hiding and you are proud of the fact you are communist now.

You have taken a left wing nose dive and you are just too stupid to see it.


----------



## Deno

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again wrong
> 
> The same voters at play
> 
> Florida mid terms both the state wide repubs won.  Over a long term Demi senator
> 
> Trump has higher approval ratings today than the mid terms where he increased the republicans senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps average approval rating after 2 years as President in the GALLUP poll is 40%. That's the lowest average of any sitting President in history. It does not bode well for his 2020 re-election chances. What happens in Florida won't matter. The Democrats will secure victory e.asily in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won these states by TINY margins in 2016. It won't happen in 2020. Without those states, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...


Your stats don’t mean shit….

The ass kicking Trump is going to put on you is what counts….


----------



## edward37

Deno said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warning Deno
> Good will prevail over evil in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you here….
> 
> Good will prevail over evil in the end.
> 
> This is why you vile vulgar violent Tards will be crushed….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deno ..In the pursuit of honesty ,,I ask you ,can you not see the vile POS in office NOW is the most dishonest President ever ,,a world class liar ??  You could if you wish , just say yes but you'll support him anyway ,,Difficult to defend the indefensible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pursuit of Honesty?
> 
> What a Flucking Hoot!
> 
> You wouldn’t know Honesty if it bit you in the Ass…
> 
> You’re a Tard…………
> 
> If you like your Doctor you can Keep Him…….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did   Sorry you didn't ,,,,,,,,,,,not really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a comma is?
Click to expand...

closest I get to that are "coma's" what republicans are in


----------



## Deno

edward37 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you here….
> 
> Good will prevail over evil in the end.
> 
> This is why you vile vulgar violent Tards will be crushed….
> 
> 
> 
> Deno ..In the pursuit of honesty ,,I ask you ,can you not see the vile POS in office NOW is the most dishonest President ever ,,a world class liar ??  You could if you wish , just say yes but you'll support him anyway ,,Difficult to defend the indefensible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pursuit of Honesty?
> 
> What a Flucking Hoot!
> 
> You wouldn’t know Honesty if it bit you in the Ass…
> 
> You’re a Tard…………
> 
> If you like your Doctor you can Keep Him…….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did   Sorry you didn't ,,,,,,,,,,,not really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a comma is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> closest I get to that are "coma's" what republicans are in
Click to expand...




You are a Tard among Tards…..


----------



## edward37

Deno said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deno ..In the pursuit of honesty ,,I ask you ,can you not see the vile POS in office NOW is the most dishonest President ever ,,a world class liar ??  You could if you wish , just say yes but you'll support him anyway ,,Difficult to defend the indefensible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pursuit of Honesty?
> 
> What a Flucking Hoot!
> 
> You wouldn’t know Honesty if it bit you in the Ass…
> 
> You’re a Tard…………
> 
> If you like your Doctor you can Keep Him…….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did   Sorry you didn't ,,,,,,,,,,,not really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a comma is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> closest I get to that are "coma's" what republicans are in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Tard among Tards…..
Click to expand...

and you a dotard ,,,,  a republican ,,but I repeat myself


----------



## Deno

edward37 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the pursuit of Honesty?
> 
> What a Flucking Hoot!
> 
> You wouldn’t know Honesty if it bit you in the Ass…
> 
> You’re a Tard…………
> 
> If you like your Doctor you can Keep Him…….
> 
> 
> 
> I did   Sorry you didn't ,,,,,,,,,,,not really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a comma is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> closest I get to that are "coma's" what republicans are in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Tard among Tards…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you a dotard ,,,,  a republican ,,but I repeat myself
Click to expand...



No, you stutter like the dithering spit dripping Tard you are..


----------



## edward37

Deno said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did   Sorry you didn't ,,,,,,,,,,,not really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a comma is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> closest I get to that are "coma's" what republicans are in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Tard among Tards…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you a dotard ,,,,  a republican ,,but I repeat myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you stutter like the dithering spit dripping Tard you are..
Click to expand...

I speak perfect English  AND I too know big words


----------



## edward37

Deno said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did   Sorry you didn't ,,,,,,,,,,,not really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a comma is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> closest I get to that are "coma's" what republicans are in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Tard among Tards…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you a dotard ,,,,  a republican ,,but I repeat myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you stutter like the dithering spit dripping Tard you are..
Click to expand...

Deno I regret to say ,your ass must be jealous of all the crap that comes from your mouth


----------



## Deno

edward37 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a comma is?
> 
> 
> 
> closest I get to that are "coma's" what republicans are in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Tard among Tards…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you a dotard ,,,,  a republican ,,but I repeat myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you stutter like the dithering spit dripping Tard you are..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak perfect English  AND I too know big words
Click to expand...



A trained Tard you are...……..


----------



## Deno

edward37 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a comma is?
> 
> 
> 
> closest I get to that are "coma's" what republicans are in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Tard among Tards…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you a dotard ,,,,  a republican ,,but I repeat myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you stutter like the dithering spit dripping Tard you are..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deno I regret to say ,your ass must be jealous of all the crap that comes from your mouth
Click to expand...




You Tards are so Stupid……

Do another one Dumb Ass…..


----------



## keepitreal

GreenAndBlue said:


> Quinnipac poll has the nerve to say the poll is showing  trump only leading by 1 point and by 2 points to the other. Trump over sanders and Biden. This in Texas
> 
> There never was this difference in the polling. All a hoax to make conservatives get deflated and energizes the left.    Just a con game played by the media and deep state


THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!

The polls in 2016 were meant to
deter voters, who would have voted for Trump...
Why bother, stay home...he has no chance of winning


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Mac1958 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bull shit excuse for getting it all wrong …
> 
> Didn’t the dumb ass pollsters know the electoral college chooses the President?
> 
> If you take out the illegal vote hillary got her ass kicked in a landslide.
> 
> You Tards and some of your FAKE polls said hillary had a 95%
> 
> chance of winning 2 days before the election….
> 
> What really happened is you Tards got your ass kicked by TRUMP……
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calm down, Rambo.
> 
> The polls predicted a narrow Hillary popular vote victory.
> 
> That's what happened.  They weren't far off.
> 
> Talk radio talking points notwithstanding.
> .
Click to expand...



The polls were way off in pa. Wisc. Mich  Ohio

All went much stronger for trump than polls showed

Also Minnesota also way off. But trump lost bsrely

It is those same states at play this time


----------



## GreenAndBlue

keepitreal said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quinnipac poll has the nerve to say the poll is showing  trump only leading by 1 point and by 2 points to the other. Trump over sanders and Biden. This in Texas
> 
> There never was this difference in the polling. All a hoax to make conservatives get deflated and energizes the left.    Just a con game played by the media and deep state
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!
> 
> The polls in 2016 were meant to
> deter voters, who would have voted for Trump...
> Why bother, stay home...he has no chance of winning
Click to expand...


EXACTLY

This harm caused by a totally crooked media 

The mid terms were set up in the same way. With energizing the crazy democrats to get into the faces of conservatives  this is voter fraud at the highest level

AG  Barr must put a few democrat congress in prison for inciting voter intimidating


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again wrong
> 
> The same voters at play
> 
> Florida mid terms both the state wide repubs won.  Over a long term Demi senator
> 
> Trump has higher approval ratings today than the mid terms where he increased the republicans senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps average approval rating after 2 years as President in the GALLUP poll is 40%. That's the lowest average of any sitting President in history. It does not bode well for his 2020 re-election chances. What happens in Florida won't matter. The Democrats will secure victory e.asily in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won these states by TINY margins in 2016. It won't happen in 2020. Without those states, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...



Trump is up to 44%

Higher than before when he won the president 

Remember the average is below the real average

Trump won more senate seats during the mid terms


----------



## U2Edge

Deno said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again wrong
> 
> The same voters at play
> 
> Florida mid terms both the state wide repubs won.  Over a long term Demi senator
> 
> Trump has higher approval ratings today than the mid terms where he increased the republicans senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps average approval rating after 2 years as President in the GALLUP poll is 40%. That's the lowest average of any sitting President in history. It does not bode well for his 2020 re-election chances. What happens in Florida won't matter. The Democrats will secure victory e.asily in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won these states by TINY margins in 2016. It won't happen in 2020. Without those states, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stats don’t mean shit….
> 
> The ass kicking Trump is going to put on you is what counts….
Click to expand...


So what will this ass kicking look like? What form will it take? Describe?


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again wrong
> 
> The same voters at play
> 
> Florida mid terms both the state wide repubs won.  Over a long term Demi senator
> 
> Trump has higher approval ratings today than the mid terms where he increased the republicans senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps average approval rating after 2 years as President in the GALLUP poll is 40%. That's the lowest average of any sitting President in history. It does not bode well for his 2020 re-election chances. What happens in Florida won't matter. The Democrats will secure victory e.asily in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won these states by TINY margins in 2016. It won't happen in 2020. Without those states, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is up to 44%
> 
> Higher than before when he won the president
> 
> Remember the average is below the real average
> 
> Trump won more senate seats during the mid terms
Click to expand...


True, but his average of all approval ratings taken, by GALLUP, since January 20, 2017 is 40%, the lowest for any sitting President in history. 44% is just is approval rating last month,* Not the average of the past two years. *


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bull shit excuse for getting it all wrong …
> 
> Didn’t the dumb ass pollsters know the electoral college chooses the President?
> 
> If you take out the illegal vote hillary got her ass kicked in a landslide.
> 
> You Tards and some of your FAKE polls said hillary had a 95%
> 
> chance of winning 2 days before the election….
> 
> What really happened is you Tards got your ass kicked by TRUMP……
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calm down, Rambo.
> 
> The polls predicted a narrow Hillary popular vote victory.
> 
> That's what happened.  They weren't far off.
> 
> Talk radio talking points notwithstanding.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The polls were way off in pa. Wisc. Mich  Ohio
> 
> All went much stronger for trump than polls showed
> 
> Also Minnesota also way off. But trump lost bsrely
> 
> It is those same states at play this time
Click to expand...


The Detroit news poll has BIDEN 13 points ahead of TRUMP in a 2020 race for Michigan. 

The Democrats lost Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania, because they failed to campaign there enough or spend enough campaign dollars in those states. Hillary never visited Wisconsin. Trump won Wisconsin, but he got less total votes than Romney did in 2012 in Wisconsin even though Romney lost Wisconsin by 7 points.* Trump did not win these states, the Democrats lost them. Democratic voters stayed at home allowing Trump to eek out tiny victories by small margins in three states. It won't happen again in 2020. *


----------



## Deno

U2Edge said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again wrong
> 
> The same voters at play
> 
> Florida mid terms both the state wide repubs won.  Over a long term Demi senator
> 
> Trump has higher approval ratings today than the mid terms where he increased the republicans senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps average approval rating after 2 years as President in the GALLUP poll is 40%. That's the lowest average of any sitting President in history. It does not bode well for his 2020 re-election chances. What happens in Florida won't matter. The Democrats will secure victory e.asily in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won these states by TINY margins in 2016. It won't happen in 2020. Without those states, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stats don’t mean shit….
> 
> The ass kicking Trump is going to put on you is what counts….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what will this ass kicking look like? What form will it take? Describe?
Click to expand...



Trump will slice and dice socialism like a veg-o-matic….

He will dissect your vile party to a degree never seen before…..

You have exposed yourself for what you are….

All Trump has to do is explain it to the American people.


----------



## Lumpy 1

U2Edge said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden drools all over himself when the Girl Scouts show up to sell cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Trump rapes, kisses, and grabs women by the p?>sy when he gets the impulse.
Click to expand...


Ah .. a TDS Democrat and BJ Bill fan huh..


----------



## WillMunny

Trump could easily clean Biden's clock; all they have to do is replay Biden's numerous speeches of him spewing hatred and name-calling the American public.  Ever since Obamaggot, Dems. think they can win elections by getting angry at the public and insulting them ad nauseum (Biden, Hilarious Hillary, Piglosi, Jerry Brown, Kerry, etc.).  The result was losing 1000+ seats on the national and state level during Obamasshole's Dark Ages of American self-hatred.


----------



## Polishprince

WillMunny said:


> Trump could easily clean Biden's clock; all they have to do is replay Biden's numerous speeches of him spewing hatred and name-calling the American public.  Ever since Obamaggot, Dems. think they can win elections by getting angry at the public and insulting them ad nauseum (Biden, Hilarious Hillary, Piglosi, Jerry Brown, Kerry, etc.).  The result was losing 1000+ seats on the national and state level during Obamasshole's Dark Ages of American self-hatred.



Easily.   Biden is a master plagiarist who is a gaffe machine as well. They don't call him "Creepy Joe" for no reason.

His speech about people without Indian accents not even being allowed to go to Dunkin Donuts was a lie.  And no, wasn't joking.   To quote the Vice President on this "I'm not joking"


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Simple win for Trump.
Show his record on the economy and jobs and ask how dems will improve on those numbers when they couldnt do it under eight years of barry,or any other president for that matter.


----------



## keepitreal

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again wrong
> 
> The same voters at play
> 
> Florida mid terms both the state wide repubs won.  Over a long term Demi senator
> 
> Trump has higher approval ratings today than the mid terms where he increased the republicans senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps average approval rating after 2 years as President in the GALLUP poll is 40%. That's the lowest average of any sitting President in history. It does not bode well for his 2020 re-election chances. What happens in Florida won't matter. The Democrats will secure victory e.asily in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won these states by TINY margins in 2016. It won't happen in 2020. Without those states, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is up to 44%
> 
> Higher than before when he won the president
> 
> Remember the average is below the real average
> 
> Trump won more senate seats during the mid terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but his average of all approval ratings taken, by GALLUP, since January 20, 2017 is 40%, the lowest for any sitting President in history. 44% is just is approval rating last month,* Not the average of the past two years. *
Click to expand...




U2Edge said:


> True, but his average of all approval ratings taken, by GALLUP, since January 20, 2017 is 40%, the lowest for any sitting President in history. 44% is just is approval rating last month,* Not the average of the past two years.*


Lol...even 40% is too high for the Dems,

The committee to trump, Trump,
isn’t desperately trying to brainwash people 
with the, Orange Man Bad, campaign,
because the majority of people think just that

Duh


----------



## CrusaderFrank

U2Edge said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden drools all over himself when the Girl Scouts show up to sell cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Trump rapes, kisses, and grabs women by the p?>sy when he gets the impulse.
Click to expand...

Rapes? You're confused. That was BJ Clinton


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bull shit excuse for getting it all wrong …
> 
> Didn’t the dumb ass pollsters know the electoral college chooses the President?
> 
> If you take out the illegal vote hillary got her ass kicked in a landslide.
> 
> You Tards and some of your FAKE polls said hillary had a 95%
> 
> chance of winning 2 days before the election….
> 
> What really happened is you Tards got your ass kicked by TRUMP……
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calm down, Rambo.
> 
> The polls predicted a narrow Hillary popular vote victory.
> 
> That's what happened.  They weren't far off.
> 
> Talk radio talking points notwithstanding.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The polls were way off in pa. Wisc. Mich  Ohio
> 
> All went much stronger for trump than polls showed
> 
> Also Minnesota also way off. But trump lost bsrely
> 
> It is those same states at play this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Detroit news poll has BIDEN 13 points ahead of TRUMP in a 2020 race for Michigan.
> 
> The Democrats lost Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania, because they failed to campaign there enough or spend enough campaign dollars in those states. Hillary never visited Wisconsin. Trump won Wisconsin, but he got less total votes than Romney did in 2012 in Wisconsin even though Romney lost Wisconsin by 7 points.* Trump did not win these states, the Democrats lost them. Democratic voters stayed at home allowing Trump to eek out tiny victories by small margins in three states. It won't happen again in 2020. *
Click to expand...


*The democrats will lose them again in 2020 because the dems are sooooooo un-electable.  
Here are the dem policies they will run on *
1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
2. Sanctuary cities & states
3. Free college
4. Single Payer Healthcare, aka rationed healthcare, i.e. use bankrupt Medicare as the single payer
5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with Muslim "no go zones"
6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property
10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
11. Raise taxes, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
12. Max food stamps instead of good paying jobs
13. Opioid problem running rampant across the US
14. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
15. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
16. No new pipelines
17. No offshore drilling
18. No privacy as tech giants like google and facebook work with dems to promote liberalism
19. Colleges only allow liberal speakers and professors who indoctrinate kids to be liberals or flunk out
20. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
21. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
22. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
23. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
24. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump and paid for the phony Steele Dossier
25. Sell US secrets like Wen Ho Lee sold nuke secrets to China, and Obama/Hillary sold uranium to the Russians via the UraniumOne scam
26. Have the Black Panthers or antifa guard urban polling stations with clubs to keep conservative voters away, guarantee those 300,000 to 0 results
27. Do not allow conservative blacks on TV, keep those urban plantations 100% democrat.
28. Allow the aclu, and BLM to protect criminals and put blue lives in danger.
29. Hire bimbos to swear that they were sexually assaulted by the GOP candidates.
30. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
31. Democrats refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
32. Democrats want to give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but won't help US citizens living in tent cities
33. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
34. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
35. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
36. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
37. Trump has Navarro and Lightheiser managing economic & Trade Policy, to bring back good jobs the dems have no one
38. Promote or excuse the murder of newborns, i.e. "infantacide"


----------



## U2Edge

Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant. 

Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.


----------



## U2Edge

Got a new poll out today in South Carolina, the heart of Trump loving territory. This poll is done by* Emerson.
*
TRUMP: 52%

BIDEN: 48%

                            When a Republican President can barely win South Carolina, its over for them.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again wrong
> 
> The same voters at play
> 
> Florida mid terms both the state wide repubs won.  Over a long term Demi senator
> 
> Trump has higher approval ratings today than the mid terms where he increased the republicans senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps average approval rating after 2 years as President in the GALLUP poll is 40%. That's the lowest average of any sitting President in history. It does not bode well for his 2020 re-election chances. What happens in Florida won't matter. The Democrats will secure victory e.asily in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won these states by TINY margins in 2016. It won't happen in 2020. Without those states, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is up to 44%
> 
> Higher than before when he won the president
> 
> Remember the average is below the real average
> 
> Trump won more senate seats during the mid terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but his average of all approval ratings taken, by GALLUP, since January 20, 2017 is 40%, the lowest for any sitting President in history. 44% is just is approval rating last month,* Not the average of the past two years. *
Click to expand...


Gallup is one of the most bias and wrong


Rasmussen is best because it has likely voters and not just registered voters


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.



Trump is higher when he DiD win


That's the proof he will win again


----------



## Hellokitty

IMO there is no way 1% Joe gets the nomination with the new crazy AOC democratic party. Biden is the left's Jeb. If Biden does get the nomination it will be an easy win for TRUMP.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again wrong
> 
> The same voters at play
> 
> Florida mid terms both the state wide repubs won.  Over a long term Demi senator
> 
> Trump has higher approval ratings today than the mid terms where he increased the republicans senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps average approval rating after 2 years as President in the GALLUP poll is 40%. That's the lowest average of any sitting President in history. It does not bode well for his 2020 re-election chances. What happens in Florida won't matter. The Democrats will secure victory e.asily in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won these states by TINY margins in 2016. It won't happen in 2020. Without those states, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is up to 44%
> 
> Higher than before when he won the president
> 
> Remember the average is below the real average
> 
> Trump won more senate seats during the mid terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but his average of all approval ratings taken, by GALLUP, since January 20, 2017 is 40%, the lowest for any sitting President in history. 44% is just is approval rating last month,* Not the average of the past two years. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gallup is one of the most bias and wrong
> 
> 
> Rasmussen is best because it has likely voters and not just registered voters
Click to expand...


GALLUP is the Gold standard when it comes to polling. They have been doing polling since the 1940s. Gallup can do a comparison of approval ratings between Trump and Truman. Rasmussen can't because they did not exist back then.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is higher when he DiD win
> 
> 
> That's the proof he will win again
Click to expand...


Trumps never had approval rating above 45%. He actually got just under 46% of the popular vote. His most popular month was when he was elected. Its been down hill since then. He barely got elected to begin with. Now he is tied with Biden in states like Texas and Arizona. If these polls stay this way, Trump could lose in the biggest landslide loss since the 1980s for a President.


----------



## U2Edge

Hellokitty said:


> IMO there is no way 1% Joe gets the nomination with the new crazy AOC democratic party. Biden is the left's Jeb. If Biden does get the nomination it will be an easy win for TRUMP.



Then why is Trump only ahead by 1 point over Biden in the great state of Texas in the latest polling there? In Michigan, Trump is behind Biden by 13 points. Nationally he is behind Biden by 10 points. I don't see any polling by anyone that shows Trump in a good position. All the polls show that he is in serious trouble.


----------



## Hellokitty

U2Edge said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO there is no way 1% Joe gets the nomination with the new crazy AOC democratic party. Biden is the left's Jeb. If Biden does get the nomination it will be an easy win for TRUMP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is Trump only ahead by 1 point over Biden in the great state of Texas in the latest polling there? In Michigan, Trump is behind Biden by 13 points. Nationally he is behind Biden by 10 points. I don't see any polling by anyone that shows Trump in a good position. All the polls show that he is in serious trouble.
Click to expand...


Is this a serious question? These are the same polls that said Hillary was going to win in a landslide and that TRUMP had no path to the presidency.


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.



Here is some unbiased evidence that indicates that Trump can win in 2020.  The Las Vegas betting odds.  If you are so confident he will lose, put your money where your mouth is and win some cash.  p.s. Trump also has history on his side.  Its difficult to beat an incumbent president.
Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds

Agreed that the GOP lost the House in 2018. We can disagree on the reasons why.  IMHO it was because the MSM scared off  (40) incumbent GOP congressmen.  Another reason is that the dems put up good candidates in toss-up districts like Connor Lamb in Pittsburgh.  Then Nancy and AOC whine when they vote to tell ICE when illegals try to buy guns.  Primary them in 2020 and lose the House when the leftists try to promote their agenda.  

In 2020 Barr'ing anything unusual, the GOP wins the presidency, keeps the Senate, and has a good shot at taking the House back.  So we're looking at 2020 very differently.  When the voters see the dem's agenda they will never vote for a dem.  Here are the dem policies I'm tracking for 2020:
1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
2. Sanctuary cities & states
3. Free college
4. Single Payer Healthcare, aka rationed healthcare
5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones"
6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property
10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
11. Raise taxes, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
12. Max food stamps instead of good paying jobs
13. Opioid problem running rampant across the US
14. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
15. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
16. No new pipelines
17. No offshore drilling
18. No privacy as tech giants like google and facebook work with dems to promote liberalism
19. Colleges only allow liberal speakers and professors who indoctrinate kids to be liberals or flunk out
20. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
21. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
22. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
23. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
24. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump and paid for the phony Steele Dossier
25. Sell US secrets like Wen Ho Lee sold nuke secrets to China, and Obama/Hillary sold uranium to the Russians via the UraniumOne scam
26. Have the Black Panthers or antifa guard urban polling stations with clubs to keep conservative voters away, guarantee those 300,000 to 0 results
27. Do not allow conservative blacks on TV, keep those urban plantations 100% democrat.
28. Allow the aclu, and BLM to protect criminals and put blue lives in danger.
29. Hire bimbos to swear that they were sexually assaulted by the GOP candidates.
30. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
31. Democrats refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
32. Democrats want to give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but won't help US citizens living in tent cities
33. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
34. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
35. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
36. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
37. Trump has Navarro and Lightheiser managing economic & Trade Policy, to bring back good jobs the dems have no one
38. Promote or excuse the murder of newborns, i.e. "infantacide"


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again wrong
> 
> The same voters at play
> 
> Florida mid terms both the state wide repubs won.  Over a long term Demi senator
> 
> Trump has higher approval ratings today than the mid terms where he increased the republicans senators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps average approval rating after 2 years as President in the GALLUP poll is 40%. That's the lowest average of any sitting President in history. It does not bode well for his 2020 re-election chances. What happens in Florida won't matter. The Democrats will secure victory e.asily in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won these states by TINY margins in 2016. It won't happen in 2020. Without those states, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is up to 44%
> 
> Higher than before when he won the president
> 
> Remember the average is below the real average
> 
> Trump won more senate seats during the mid terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but his average of all approval ratings taken, by GALLUP, since January 20, 2017 is 40%, the lowest for any sitting President in history. 44% is just is approval rating last month,* Not the average of the past two years. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gallup is one of the most bias and wrong
> 
> 
> Rasmussen is best because it has likely voters and not just registered voters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GALLUP is the Gold standard when it comes to polling. They have been doing polling since the 1940s. Gallup can do a comparison of approval ratings between Trump and Truman. Rasmussen can't because they did not exist back then.
Click to expand...


I can tell you about more than a few stealth union voters that say they will vote democrat to pollsters, but will actually vote for Trump.  So the polls need to adjust for that.  One more thing.  Your polls only predict the "popular vote" here and there, which is irrelevant, how do the polls predict the Electoral College, which is the only poll that matters.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Hellokitty said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO there is no way 1% Joe gets the nomination with the new crazy AOC democratic party. Biden is the left's Jeb. If Biden does get the nomination it will be an easy win for TRUMP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is Trump only ahead by 1 point over Biden in the great state of Texas in the latest polling there? In Michigan, Trump is behind Biden by 13 points. Nationally he is behind Biden by 10 points. I don't see any polling by anyone that shows Trump in a good position. All the polls show that he is in serious trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this a serious question? These are the same polls that said Hillary was going to win in a landslide and that TRUMP had no path to the presidency.
Click to expand...



October 25, 2016...*NYTimes gave Hillary 93% chance of winning the election.*
2016 Election Forecast: Who Will Be President?


----------



## U2Edge

Hellokitty said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO there is no way 1% Joe gets the nomination with the new crazy AOC democratic party. Biden is the left's Jeb. If Biden does get the nomination it will be an easy win for TRUMP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is Trump only ahead by 1 point over Biden in the great state of Texas in the latest polling there? In Michigan, Trump is behind Biden by 13 points. Nationally he is behind Biden by 10 points. I don't see any polling by anyone that shows Trump in a good position. All the polls show that he is in serious trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this a serious question? These are the same polls that said Hillary was going to win in a landslide and that TRUMP had no path to the presidency.
Click to expand...


The national polls predicted a narrow victory for Hillary Clinton of about 3 percentage points in the popular vote. Those polls were essentially correct, since she won by 2 percentage points in the popular vote. Trump lost by nearly 3 million votes, but pulled out a FLUKE win thanks to the electoral college and tiny, narrow victories in 3 states by a combined 70,000 votes. 

*90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote, which means he is unlikely to win in 2020. *


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some unbiased evidence that indicates that Trump can win in 2020.  The Las Vegas betting odds.  If you are so confident he will lose, put your money where your mouth is and win some cash.  p.s. Trump also has history on his side.  Its difficult to beat an incumbent president.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Agreed that the GOP lost the House in 2018. We can disagree on the reasons why.  IMHO it was because the MSM scared off  (40) incumbent GOP congressmen.  Another reason is that the dems put up good candidates in toss-up districts like Connor Lamb in Pittsburgh.  Then Nancy and AOC whine when they vote to tell ICE when illegals try to buy guns.  Primary them in 2020 and lose the House when the leftists try to promote their agenda.
> 
> In 2020 Barr'ing anything unusual, the GOP wins the presidency, keeps the Senate, and has a good shot at taking the House back.  So we're looking at 2020 very differently.  When the voters see the dem's agenda they will never vote for a dem.  Here are the dem policies I'm tracking for 2020:
> 1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
> 2. Sanctuary cities & states
> 3. Free college
> 4. Single Payer Healthcare, aka rationed healthcare
> 5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones"
> 6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
> 7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
> 8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
> 9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property
> 10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
> 11. Raise taxes, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
> 12. Max food stamps instead of good paying jobs
> 13. Opioid problem running rampant across the US
> 14. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
> 15. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
> 16. No new pipelines
> 17. No offshore drilling
> 18. No privacy as tech giants like google and facebook work with dems to promote liberalism
> 19. Colleges only allow liberal speakers and professors who indoctrinate kids to be liberals or flunk out
> 20. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
> 21. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
> 22. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
> 23. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
> 24. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump and paid for the phony Steele Dossier
> 25. Sell US secrets like Wen Ho Lee sold nuke secrets to China, and Obama/Hillary sold uranium to the Russians via the UraniumOne scam
> 26. Have the Black Panthers or antifa guard urban polling stations with clubs to keep conservative voters away, guarantee those 300,000 to 0 results
> 27. Do not allow conservative blacks on TV, keep those urban plantations 100% democrat.
> 28. Allow the aclu, and BLM to protect criminals and put blue lives in danger.
> 29. Hire bimbos to swear that they were sexually assaulted by the GOP candidates.
> 30. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
> 31. Democrats refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
> 32. Democrats want to give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but won't help US citizens living in tent cities
> 33. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
> 34. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
> 35. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
> 36. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
> 37. Trump has Navarro and Lightheiser managing economic & Trade Policy, to bring back good jobs the dems have no one
> 38. Promote or excuse the murder of newborns, i.e. "infantacide"
Click to expand...


Best case scenario for Trump is that he loses by only one or two states in the electoral college. The worst case scenario is that he only wins a total of 12 states and 64 electoral votes. If* Texas and Arizona* flip blue in 2020, this could be the outcome. 

Trump may get slaughtered in 2020 and win only the following states:

South Carolina
Mississippi
Alabama
Oklahoma
Kansas
Nebraska
South Dakota
North Dakota
Wyoming
Idaho
Utah
Alaska

That's only 64 electoral votes.


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps average approval rating after 2 years as President in the GALLUP poll is 40%. That's the lowest average of any sitting President in history. It does not bode well for his 2020 re-election chances. What happens in Florida won't matter. The Democrats will secure victory e.asily in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won these states by TINY margins in 2016. It won't happen in 2020. Without those states, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is up to 44%
> 
> Higher than before when he won the president
> 
> Remember the average is below the real average
> 
> Trump won more senate seats during the mid terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but his average of all approval ratings taken, by GALLUP, since January 20, 2017 is 40%, the lowest for any sitting President in history. 44% is just is approval rating last month,* Not the average of the past two years. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gallup is one of the most bias and wrong
> 
> 
> Rasmussen is best because it has likely voters and not just registered voters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GALLUP is the Gold standard when it comes to polling. They have been doing polling since the 1940s. Gallup can do a comparison of approval ratings between Trump and Truman. Rasmussen can't because they did not exist back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell you about more than a few stealth union voters that say they will vote democrat to pollsters, but will actually vote for Trump.  So the polls need to adjust for that.  One more thing.  Your polls only predict the "popular vote" here and there, which is irrelevant, how do the polls predict the Electoral College, which is the only poll that matters.
Click to expand...


*Over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote is the winner of electoral college. No President has EVER been re-elected without winning the popular vote!*


----------



## U2Edge

PoliticalChic said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO there is no way 1% Joe gets the nomination with the new crazy AOC democratic party. Biden is the left's Jeb. If Biden does get the nomination it will be an easy win for TRUMP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is Trump only ahead by 1 point over Biden in the great state of Texas in the latest polling there? In Michigan, Trump is behind Biden by 13 points. Nationally he is behind Biden by 10 points. I don't see any polling by anyone that shows Trump in a good position. All the polls show that he is in serious trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this a serious question? These are the same polls that said Hillary was going to win in a landslide and that TRUMP had no path to the presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> October 25, 2016...*NYTimes gave Hillary 93% chance of winning the election.*
> 2016 Election Forecast: Who Will Be President?
Click to expand...


She won by 3 million votes. A FLUKE in the electoral college allowed Trump to eek out a tiny victory. It was an unlikely result, but sometimes unlikely things happen. Very unlikely to happen in 2020.


----------



## The Original Tree

*90% of Hillary Clintons votes came from just 5 places.  Los Angelos, Chicago, New York City, New Orleans. and your Ass.

She only won 15% of The Geographical US.

To win a National Election, you cannot just appeal to such a narrow concentrated Demographic.

The Electoral College was designed to defeat that, and make sure that a President appealed to the widest possible cross section of The Country.

Trump won 85% of all the counties in THE US, and that is exactly how The Electoral College was supposed to Work.

I think he wins by an even wider margin now as any concerns about his ability to do the job have no merit, and scare tactics by The Left are going to fall on deaf ears.

Carry on with your propaganda campaign.  You go girl.

People just aren't going to listen this time.  It had some traction back in 2016...but you dimwits have painted yourself in a corner having accomplished nothing but division, calls for impeachment, your subpoena cannon, and your Nothing Burger waste of $40 Million Dollars on Moscow Mueller.*


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some unbiased evidence that indicates that Trump can win in 2020.  The Las Vegas betting odds.  If you are so confident he will lose, put your money where your mouth is and win some cash.  p.s. Trump also has history on his side.  Its difficult to beat an incumbent president.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Agreed that the GOP lost the House in 2018. We can disagree on the reasons why.  IMHO it was because the MSM scared off  (40) incumbent GOP congressmen.  Another reason is that the dems put up good candidates in toss-up districts like Connor Lamb in Pittsburgh.  Then Nancy and AOC whine when they vote to tell ICE when illegals try to buy guns.  Primary them in 2020 and lose the House when the leftists try to promote their agenda.
> 
> In 2020 Barr'ing anything unusual, the GOP wins the presidency, keeps the Senate, and has a good shot at taking the House back.  So we're looking at 2020 very differently.  When the voters see the dem's agenda they will never vote for a dem.  Here are the dem policies I'm tracking for 2020:
> 1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
> 2. Sanctuary cities & states
> 3. Free college
> 4. Single Payer Healthcare, aka rationed healthcare
> 5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones"
> 6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
> 7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
> 8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
> 9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property
> 10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
> 11. Raise taxes, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
> 12. Max food stamps instead of good paying jobs
> 13. Opioid problem running rampant across the US
> 14. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
> 15. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
> 16. No new pipelines
> 17. No offshore drilling
> 18. No privacy as tech giants like google and facebook work with dems to promote liberalism
> 19. Colleges only allow liberal speakers and professors who indoctrinate kids to be liberals or flunk out
> 20. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
> 21. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
> 22. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
> 23. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
> 24. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump and paid for the phony Steele Dossier
> 25. Sell US secrets like Wen Ho Lee sold nuke secrets to China, and Obama/Hillary sold uranium to the Russians via the UraniumOne scam
> 26. Have the Black Panthers or antifa guard urban polling stations with clubs to keep conservative voters away, guarantee those 300,000 to 0 results
> 27. Do not allow conservative blacks on TV, keep those urban plantations 100% democrat.
> 28. Allow the aclu, and BLM to protect criminals and put blue lives in danger.
> 29. Hire bimbos to swear that they were sexually assaulted by the GOP candidates.
> 30. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
> 31. Democrats refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
> 32. Democrats want to give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but won't help US citizens living in tent cities
> 33. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
> 34. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
> 35. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
> 36. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
> 37. Trump has Navarro and Lightheiser managing economic & Trade Policy, to bring back good jobs the dems have no one
> 38. Promote or excuse the murder of newborns, i.e. "infantacide"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best case scenario for Trump is that he loses by only one or two states in the electoral college. The worst case scenario is that he only wins a total of 12 states and 64 electoral votes. If* Texas and Arizona* flip blue in 2020, this could be the outcome.
> 
> Trump may get slaughtered in 2020 and win only the following states:
> 
> South Carolina
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Oklahoma
> Kansas
> Nebraska
> South Dakota
> North Dakota
> Wyoming
> Idaho
> Utah
> Alaska
> 
> That's only 64 electoral votes.
Click to expand...


I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?


----------



## PoliticalChic

U2Edge said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO there is no way 1% Joe gets the nomination with the new crazy AOC democratic party. Biden is the left's Jeb. If Biden does get the nomination it will be an easy win for TRUMP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is Trump only ahead by 1 point over Biden in the great state of Texas in the latest polling there? In Michigan, Trump is behind Biden by 13 points. Nationally he is behind Biden by 10 points. I don't see any polling by anyone that shows Trump in a good position. All the polls show that he is in serious trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this a serious question? These are the same polls that said Hillary was going to win in a landslide and that TRUMP had no path to the presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> October 25, 2016...*NYTimes gave Hillary 93% chance of winning the election.*
> 2016 Election Forecast: Who Will Be President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. A FLUKE in the electoral college allowed Trump to eek out a tiny victory. It was an unlikely result, but sometimes unlikely things happen. Very unlikely to happen in 2020.
Click to expand...




No she didn't.

In America we count the votes of citizens, not illegals that Democrats encourage to vote.


illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....

Really?

I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.

And guess what?

*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*





*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015

*iIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/





You do know that Obama told illegals to vote....don't you?


----------



## U2Edge

The Original Tree said:


> *90% of Hillary Clintons votes came from just 5 places.  Los Angelos, Chicago, New York City, New Orleans. and your Ass.
> 
> She only won 15% of The Geographical US.
> 
> To win a National Election, you cannot just appeal to such a narrow concentrated Demographic.
> 
> The Electoral College was designed to defeat that, and make sure that a President appealed to the widest possible cross section of The Country.
> 
> Trump won 85% of all the counties in THE US, and that is exactly how The Electoral College was supposed to Work.
> 
> I think he wins by an even wider margin now as any concerns about his ability to do the job have no merit, and scare tactics by The Left are going to fall on deaf ears.
> 
> Carry on with your propaganda campaign.  You go girl.
> 
> People just aren't going to listen this time.  It had some traction back in 2016...but you dimwits have painted yourself in a corner having accomplished nothing but division, calls for impeachment, your subpoena cannon, and your Nothing Burger waste of $40 Million Dollars on Moscow Mueller.*



The Democrats did win back the House Of Representatives which The Donald is not happy about. I support the electoral college for some the reasons you mentioned. Having said that, the winner of the popular vote is still more than 90% of the time also the winner of the electoral college. No sitting President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote. 

The polling to date on Trump VS. Biden does not look good for Trump at all. Trump has the lowest average approval rating of any President in history after over two years in office. His average after two years is 40%. The next lowest average was Truman at 45% and he declined to run for a second election after his first victory in 1948. 

I'm waiting for the next Trump VS. Biden matchup poll to be released. Will see if Trump's position improves at all.


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some unbiased evidence that indicates that Trump can win in 2020.  The Las Vegas betting odds.  If you are so confident he will lose, put your money where your mouth is and win some cash.  p.s. Trump also has history on his side.  Its difficult to beat an incumbent president.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Agreed that the GOP lost the House in 2018. We can disagree on the reasons why.  IMHO it was because the MSM scared off  (40) incumbent GOP congressmen.  Another reason is that the dems put up good candidates in toss-up districts like Connor Lamb in Pittsburgh.  Then Nancy and AOC whine when they vote to tell ICE when illegals try to buy guns.  Primary them in 2020 and lose the House when the leftists try to promote their agenda.
> 
> In 2020 Barr'ing anything unusual, the GOP wins the presidency, keeps the Senate, and has a good shot at taking the House back.  So we're looking at 2020 very differently.  When the voters see the dem's agenda they will never vote for a dem.  Here are the dem policies I'm tracking for 2020:
> 1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
> 2. Sanctuary cities & states
> 3. Free college
> 4. Single Payer Healthcare, aka rationed healthcare
> 5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones"
> 6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
> 7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
> 8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
> 9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property
> 10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
> 11. Raise taxes, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
> 12. Max food stamps instead of good paying jobs
> 13. Opioid problem running rampant across the US
> 14. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
> 15. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
> 16. No new pipelines
> 17. No offshore drilling
> 18. No privacy as tech giants like google and facebook work with dems to promote liberalism
> 19. Colleges only allow liberal speakers and professors who indoctrinate kids to be liberals or flunk out
> 20. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
> 21. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
> 22. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
> 23. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
> 24. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump and paid for the phony Steele Dossier
> 25. Sell US secrets like Wen Ho Lee sold nuke secrets to China, and Obama/Hillary sold uranium to the Russians via the UraniumOne scam
> 26. Have the Black Panthers or antifa guard urban polling stations with clubs to keep conservative voters away, guarantee those 300,000 to 0 results
> 27. Do not allow conservative blacks on TV, keep those urban plantations 100% democrat.
> 28. Allow the aclu, and BLM to protect criminals and put blue lives in danger.
> 29. Hire bimbos to swear that they were sexually assaulted by the GOP candidates.
> 30. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
> 31. Democrats refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
> 32. Democrats want to give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but won't help US citizens living in tent cities
> 33. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
> 34. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
> 35. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
> 36. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
> 37. Trump has Navarro and Lightheiser managing economic & Trade Policy, to bring back good jobs the dems have no one
> 38. Promote or excuse the murder of newborns, i.e. "infantacide"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best case scenario for Trump is that he loses by only one or two states in the electoral college. The worst case scenario is that he only wins a total of 12 states and 64 electoral votes. If* Texas and Arizona* flip blue in 2020, this could be the outcome.
> 
> Trump may get slaughtered in 2020 and win only the following states:
> 
> South Carolina
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Oklahoma
> Kansas
> Nebraska
> South Dakota
> North Dakota
> Wyoming
> Idaho
> Utah
> Alaska
> 
> That's only 64 electoral votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?
Click to expand...


She won by 3 million votes. The polls were right. A fluke of the electoral college is how Trump pulled out a victory. Its rare that it happens. No sitting President has been re-elected without winning the Popular vote.


----------



## U2Edge

PoliticalChic said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO there is no way 1% Joe gets the nomination with the new crazy AOC democratic party. Biden is the left's Jeb. If Biden does get the nomination it will be an easy win for TRUMP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is Trump only ahead by 1 point over Biden in the great state of Texas in the latest polling there? In Michigan, Trump is behind Biden by 13 points. Nationally he is behind Biden by 10 points. I don't see any polling by anyone that shows Trump in a good position. All the polls show that he is in serious trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this a serious question? These are the same polls that said Hillary was going to win in a landslide and that TRUMP had no path to the presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> October 25, 2016...*NYTimes gave Hillary 93% chance of winning the election.*
> 2016 Election Forecast: Who Will Be President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. A FLUKE in the electoral college allowed Trump to eek out a tiny victory. It was an unlikely result, but sometimes unlikely things happen. Very unlikely to happen in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No she didn't.
> 
> In America we count the votes of citizens, not illegals that Democrats encourage to vote.
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *iIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Obama told illegals to vote....don't you?
Click to expand...


I wish this were true, because then Trumps chances of winning in 2020 would be even lower.


----------



## U2Edge

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some unbiased evidence that indicates that Trump can win in 2020.  The Las Vegas betting odds.  If you are so confident he will lose, put your money where your mouth is and win some cash.  p.s. Trump also has history on his side.  Its difficult to beat an incumbent president.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Agreed that the GOP lost the House in 2018. We can disagree on the reasons why.  IMHO it was because the MSM scared off  (40) incumbent GOP congressmen.  Another reason is that the dems put up good candidates in toss-up districts like Connor Lamb in Pittsburgh.  Then Nancy and AOC whine when they vote to tell ICE when illegals try to buy guns.  Primary them in 2020 and lose the House when the leftists try to promote their agenda.
> 
> In 2020 Barr'ing anything unusual, the GOP wins the presidency, keeps the Senate, and has a good shot at taking the House back.  So we're looking at 2020 very differently.  When the voters see the dem's agenda they will never vote for a dem.  Here are the dem policies I'm tracking for 2020:
> 1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
> 2. Sanctuary cities & states
> 3. Free college
> 4. Single Payer Healthcare, aka rationed healthcare
> 5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones"
> 6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
> 7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
> 8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
> 9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property
> 10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
> 11. Raise taxes, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
> 12. Max food stamps instead of good paying jobs
> 13. Opioid problem running rampant across the US
> 14. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
> 15. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
> 16. No new pipelines
> 17. No offshore drilling
> 18. No privacy as tech giants like google and facebook work with dems to promote liberalism
> 19. Colleges only allow liberal speakers and professors who indoctrinate kids to be liberals or flunk out
> 20. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
> 21. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
> 22. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
> 23. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
> 24. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump and paid for the phony Steele Dossier
> 25. Sell US secrets like Wen Ho Lee sold nuke secrets to China, and Obama/Hillary sold uranium to the Russians via the UraniumOne scam
> 26. Have the Black Panthers or antifa guard urban polling stations with clubs to keep conservative voters away, guarantee those 300,000 to 0 results
> 27. Do not allow conservative blacks on TV, keep those urban plantations 100% democrat.
> 28. Allow the aclu, and BLM to protect criminals and put blue lives in danger.
> 29. Hire bimbos to swear that they were sexually assaulted by the GOP candidates.
> 30. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
> 31. Democrats refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
> 32. Democrats want to give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but won't help US citizens living in tent cities
> 33. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
> 34. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
> 35. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
> 36. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
> 37. Trump has Navarro and Lightheiser managing economic & Trade Policy, to bring back good jobs the dems have no one
> 38. Promote or excuse the murder of newborns, i.e. "infantacide"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best case scenario for Trump is that he loses by only one or two states in the electoral college. The worst case scenario is that he only wins a total of 12 states and 64 electoral votes. If* Texas and Arizona* flip blue in 2020, this could be the outcome.
> 
> Trump may get slaughtered in 2020 and win only the following states:
> 
> South Carolina
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Oklahoma
> Kansas
> Nebraska
> South Dakota
> North Dakota
> Wyoming
> Idaho
> Utah
> Alaska
> 
> That's only 64 electoral votes.
Click to expand...


Ok, I got to revise this list. There four other states that I think Trump will win, even with the worst night possible for Trump.

West Virginia
Kentucky
Tennessee
Arkansas

South Carolina
Mississippi
Alabama
Oklahoma
Kansas
Nebraska
South Dakota
North Dakota
Wyoming
Idaho
Utah
Alaska

So that is 94 electoral votes. Biden wins with 444 electoral votes to Trumps 94 electoral votes.


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some unbiased evidence that indicates that Trump can win in 2020.  The Las Vegas betting odds.  If you are so confident he will lose, put your money where your mouth is and win some cash.  p.s. Trump also has history on his side.  Its difficult to beat an incumbent president.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Agreed that the GOP lost the House in 2018. We can disagree on the reasons why.  IMHO it was because the MSM scared off  (40) incumbent GOP congressmen.  Another reason is that the dems put up good candidates in toss-up districts like Connor Lamb in Pittsburgh.  Then Nancy and AOC whine when they vote to tell ICE when illegals try to buy guns.  Primary them in 2020 and lose the House when the leftists try to promote their agenda.
> 
> In 2020 Barr'ing anything unusual, the GOP wins the presidency, keeps the Senate, and has a good shot at taking the House back.  So we're looking at 2020 very differently.  When the voters see the dem's agenda they will never vote for a dem.  Here are the dem policies I'm tracking for 2020:
> 1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
> 2. Sanctuary cities & states
> 3. Free college
> 4. Single Payer Healthcare, aka rationed healthcare
> 5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones"
> 6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
> 7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
> 8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
> 9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property
> 10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
> 11. Raise taxes, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
> 12. Max food stamps instead of good paying jobs
> 13. Opioid problem running rampant across the US
> 14. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
> 15. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
> 16. No new pipelines
> 17. No offshore drilling
> 18. No privacy as tech giants like google and facebook work with dems to promote liberalism
> 19. Colleges only allow liberal speakers and professors who indoctrinate kids to be liberals or flunk out
> 20. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
> 21. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
> 22. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
> 23. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
> 24. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump and paid for the phony Steele Dossier
> 25. Sell US secrets like Wen Ho Lee sold nuke secrets to China, and Obama/Hillary sold uranium to the Russians via the UraniumOne scam
> 26. Have the Black Panthers or antifa guard urban polling stations with clubs to keep conservative voters away, guarantee those 300,000 to 0 results
> 27. Do not allow conservative blacks on TV, keep those urban plantations 100% democrat.
> 28. Allow the aclu, and BLM to protect criminals and put blue lives in danger.
> 29. Hire bimbos to swear that they were sexually assaulted by the GOP candidates.
> 30. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
> 31. Democrats refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
> 32. Democrats want to give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but won't help US citizens living in tent cities
> 33. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
> 34. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
> 35. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
> 36. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
> 37. Trump has Navarro and Lightheiser managing economic & Trade Policy, to bring back good jobs the dems have no one
> 38. Promote or excuse the murder of newborns, i.e. "infantacide"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best case scenario for Trump is that he loses by only one or two states in the electoral college. The worst case scenario is that he only wins a total of 12 states and 64 electoral votes. If* Texas and Arizona* flip blue in 2020, this could be the outcome.
> 
> Trump may get slaughtered in 2020 and win only the following states:
> 
> South Carolina
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Oklahoma
> Kansas
> Nebraska
> South Dakota
> North Dakota
> Wyoming
> Idaho
> Utah
> Alaska
> 
> That's only 64 electoral votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. The polls were right. A fluke of the electoral college is how Trump pulled out a victory. Its rare that it happens. No sitting President has been re-elected without winning the Popular vote.
Click to expand...


Stop with that bullshit.  *HILLARY LOST TO TRUMP*.   There is no "popular vote" there is only the *Electoral College*. 
Watch the video and see how the MSM went thru all the states and said that there was no way Trump could win the election. 
*The MSM/CNN said in the video that Hillary had a 95% probability of winning the election. Its the election that matters not the popular vote.  The polls were all wrong.*


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Total BS

The 2020 election is just like the 2016

Same states in play


Trump won 5 states and the election by going for the workers

The same thing again

This time the proof is there more jobs 

Vietnam signs a deal worth 15 billion worth of American goods while trump was in Vietnam

His jobs programs will be kicking in stronger and stronger each month

He will win easily 2020

Especially when Barr starts investigations into the democrat crimes


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again wrong
> 
> The same voters at play
> 
> Florida mid terms both the state wide repubs won.  Over a long term Demi senator
> 
> Trump has higher approval ratings today than the mid terms where he increased the republicans senators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps average approval rating after 2 years as President in the GALLUP poll is 40%. That's the lowest average of any sitting President in history. It does not bode well for his 2020 re-election chances. What happens in Florida won't matter. The Democrats will secure victory e.asily in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won these states by TINY margins in 2016. It won't happen in 2020. Without those states, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is up to 44%
> 
> Higher than before when he won the president
> 
> Remember the average is below the real average
> 
> Trump won more senate seats during the mid terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but his average of all approval ratings taken, by GALLUP, since January 20, 2017 is 40%, the lowest for any sitting President in history. 44% is just is approval rating last month,* Not the average of the past two years. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gallup is one of the most bias and wrong
> 
> 
> Rasmussen is best because it has likely voters and not just registered voters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GALLUP is the Gold standard when it comes to polling. They have been doing polling since the 1940s. Gallup can do a comparison of approval ratings between Trump and Truman. Rasmussen can't because they did not exist back then.
Click to expand...



Nope Gallup has changed to support the system 

Polling registered voters is not good enough as polling likely voters


If 18 yr olds are less likely to vote

And since they are polled by Gallup as equal to likely voters

Then that is what makes Gallup a fraud poll compared to rasmussen


----------



## GreenAndBlue

This is why only Rasmussen is a legit poll

......,,

In the 2012 *election*, voters between the *ages* of 18-29 made up just 19 percent of the electorate — that's HALF the share of the Baby Boomer *voting*bloc (who were 38 percent of the electorate). In fact, millennials continue to have the lowest voter turnout of any *age group*.May 16, 2016


.......


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is higher when he DiD win
> 
> 
> That's the proof he will win again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps never had approval rating above 45%. He actually got just under 46% of the popular vote. His most popular month was when he was elected. Its been down hill since then. He barely got elected to begin with. Now he is tied with Biden in states like Texas and Arizona. If these polls stay this way, Trump could lose in the biggest landslide loss since the 1980s for a President.
Click to expand...



Wrong 

Trump is not tied in Texas

Only Rasmussen polls likely voters 

Weighted too high for the normal turnout of the young


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some unbiased evidence that indicates that Trump can win in 2020.  The Las Vegas betting odds.  If you are so confident he will lose, put your money where your mouth is and win some cash.  p.s. Trump also has history on his side.  Its difficult to beat an incumbent president.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Agreed that the GOP lost the House in 2018. We can disagree on the reasons why.  IMHO it was because the MSM scared off  (40) incumbent GOP congressmen.  Another reason is that the dems put up good candidates in toss-up districts like Connor Lamb in Pittsburgh.  Then Nancy and AOC whine when they vote to tell ICE when illegals try to buy guns.  Primary them in 2020 and lose the House when the leftists try to promote their agenda.
> 
> In 2020 Barr'ing anything unusual, the GOP wins the presidency, keeps the Senate, and has a good shot at taking the House back.  So we're looking at 2020 very differently.  When the voters see the dem's agenda they will never vote for a dem.  Here are the dem policies I'm tracking for 2020:
> 1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
> 2. Sanctuary cities & states
> 3. Free college
> 4. Single Payer Healthcare, aka rationed healthcare
> 5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones"
> 6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
> 7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
> 8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
> 9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property
> 10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
> 11. Raise taxes, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
> 12. Max food stamps instead of good paying jobs
> 13. Opioid problem running rampant across the US
> 14. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
> 15. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
> 16. No new pipelines
> 17. No offshore drilling
> 18. No privacy as tech giants like google and facebook work with dems to promote liberalism
> 19. Colleges only allow liberal speakers and professors who indoctrinate kids to be liberals or flunk out
> 20. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
> 21. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
> 22. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
> 23. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
> 24. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump and paid for the phony Steele Dossier
> 25. Sell US secrets like Wen Ho Lee sold nuke secrets to China, and Obama/Hillary sold uranium to the Russians via the UraniumOne scam
> 26. Have the Black Panthers or antifa guard urban polling stations with clubs to keep conservative voters away, guarantee those 300,000 to 0 results
> 27. Do not allow conservative blacks on TV, keep those urban plantations 100% democrat.
> 28. Allow the aclu, and BLM to protect criminals and put blue lives in danger.
> 29. Hire bimbos to swear that they were sexually assaulted by the GOP candidates.
> 30. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
> 31. Democrats refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
> 32. Democrats want to give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but won't help US citizens living in tent cities
> 33. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
> 34. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
> 35. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
> 36. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
> 37. Trump has Navarro and Lightheiser managing economic & Trade Policy, to bring back good jobs the dems have no one
> 38. Promote or excuse the murder of newborns, i.e. "infantacide"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best case scenario for Trump is that he loses by only one or two states in the electoral college. The worst case scenario is that he only wins a total of 12 states and 64 electoral votes. If* Texas and Arizona* flip blue in 2020, this could be the outcome.
> 
> Trump may get slaughtered in 2020 and win only the following states:
> 
> South Carolina
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Oklahoma
> Kansas
> Nebraska
> South Dakota
> North Dakota
> Wyoming
> Idaho
> Utah
> Alaska
> 
> That's only 64 electoral votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. The polls were right. A fluke of the electoral college is how Trump pulled out a victory. Its rare that it happens. No sitting President has been re-elected without winning the Popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop with that bullshit.  *HILLARY LOST TO TRUMP*.   There is no "popular vote" there is only the *Electoral College*.
> Watch the video and see how the MSM went thru all the states and said that there was no way Trump could win the election.
> *The MSM/CNN said in the video that Hillary had a 95% probability of winning the election. Its the election that matters not the popular vote.  The polls were all wrong.*
Click to expand...


*01. The National Polls are predicting the popular vote.

02. Over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. There have been 58 Presidential elections. In only 5 of those elections, did the popular vote winner, fail to win the electoral college. Its a rare fluke when the popular vote winner is not the winner of the electoral college.

03. The National Polls predicted Hillary Clinton would win the popular vote. 

04. Hillary Clinton won the popular vote proving that the polls were correct. 

05. Trump's victory in the electoral college was a rare fluke and it was a victory by very tiny margins in three states that the Hillary Campaign had neglected in terms of visits and funding. 

06. One news organization predicted Hillary has a 95% chance of winning is not representative of all polling organizations and all elections before that time or since that time. The prediction also was NOT 100% chance of winning either. 

07. The national polls correctly predicted the popular vote in 2016. No sitting President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote. 

08. There is such a thing as rare win under unlikely conditions based on probability. That is exactly what happened in 2016. Trump was lucky. You can be lucky once, but it would not be rational to believe that 2016 shows or proves that Trump is going to win in 2020. The razer thin margin of victory and how improbable the victory was in 2016 makes it extremely unlikely that situation will repeat itself in 2020. 

09. Trump will not be re-elected President in 2020 without winning the popular vote. The average of his approval ratings the past two years and the early polling match ups against Biden done by multiple polling agencies, all show that Trumps chances in 2020 are even less likely than they were in 2016. *


----------



## Cellblock2429

Missouri_Mike said:


> Please run the male Hillary.


/——/ The make Hillary? You mean Manchella Obama?


----------



## Darkwind

How'd that work out for you last time?


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> Total BS
> 
> The 2020 election is just like the 2016
> 
> Same states in play
> 
> 
> Trump won 5 states and the election by going for the workers
> 
> The same thing again
> 
> This time the proof is there more jobs
> 
> Vietnam signs a deal worth 15 billion worth of American goods while trump was in Vietnam
> 
> His jobs programs will be kicking in stronger and stronger each month
> 
> He will win easily 2020
> 
> Especially when Barr starts investigations into the democrat crimes



Well, where is the polling data that support your conclusions? There is none at this time. Trump has the lowest average approval rating of any sitting President in history after two years in office. Presidential approval ratings are a strong predictor of whether a President will be re-elected. You typically need a 50% approval rating in the GALLUP poll to be re-elected President although a few a Presidents of made it with just 48% approval. Trump is currently at 44% approval. No President has EVER been re-elected President when their disapproval numbers are higher than their approval numbers. 

The unemployment figures have not benefited Trump at all. Every GALLUP poll conducted over the past two years has shown that the majority of Americans disapprove of the job Trump is doing. 

Early polling shows 2016 is not going to be like 2020. Biden is essentially tied with Trump in the latest polling in Texas and Arizona. Trump could lose Texas in 2020 based on the latest polls. If Trump loses Texas in 2020, he will lose the election in an embarrassing landslide.


----------



## Cellblock2429

U2Edge said:


> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.


/——/ A year and a half away from the 2008 election Obama wasn’t even on the radar. So stop with the meaningless polls.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total BS
> 
> The 2020 election is just like the 2016
> 
> Same states in play
> 
> 
> Trump won 5 states and the election by going for the workers
> 
> The same thing again
> 
> This time the proof is there more jobs
> 
> Vietnam signs a deal worth 15 billion worth of American goods while trump was in Vietnam
> 
> His jobs programs will be kicking in stronger and stronger each month
> 
> He will win easily 2020
> 
> Especially when Barr starts investigations into the democrat crimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, where is the polling data that support your conclusions? There is none at this time. Trump has the lowest average approval rating of any sitting President in history after two years in office. Presidential approval ratings are a strong predictor of whether a President will be re-elected. You typically need a 50% approval rating in the GALLUP poll to be re-elected President although a few a Presidents of made it with just 48% approval. Trump is currently at 44% approval. No President has EVER been re-elected President when their disapproval numbers are higher than their approval numbers.
> 
> The unemployment figures have not benefited Trump at all. Every GALLUP poll conducted over the past two years has shown that the majority of Americans disapprove of the job Trump is doing.
> 
> Early polling shows 2016 is not going to be like 2020. Biden is essentially tied with Trump in the latest polling in Texas and Arizona. Trump could lose Texas in 2020 based on the latest polls. If Trump loses Texas in 2020, he will lose the election in an embarrassing landslide.
Click to expand...



The data is the mid term
Elections 


The 5 states that will decide


Florida the state with both state wide races.  Governor and long term dem senator Nelson 

The repubs won both state wide races

This was when trumps approval was less than today and his approval when he won 2016 is less than today

Proving he will win easily with the electoral college 

Each month gives trump better support in those 5 worker states

Pa with the steel industry coming back strong will also go for trump again


The democrats has no way to win 

They are boxed in


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Again

This is easy

Trump is losing votes from New York and California and increasing votes in the industrial us

This is done by giving more to workers 

So trump now has the 2020 race locked up

Each month that goes by he gets stronger in those worker states and weaker in California and New York

But that gives him a certain WIN !!


----------



## U2Edge

Cellblock2429 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ A year and a half away from the 2008 election Obama wasn’t even on the radar. So stop with the meaningless polls.
Click to expand...



Obama was very much on the radar at that time. He started his campaign in February 2007.


----------



## PoliticalChic

U2Edge said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is Trump only ahead by 1 point over Biden in the great state of Texas in the latest polling there? In Michigan, Trump is behind Biden by 13 points. Nationally he is behind Biden by 10 points. I don't see any polling by anyone that shows Trump in a good position. All the polls show that he is in serious trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a serious question? These are the same polls that said Hillary was going to win in a landslide and that TRUMP had no path to the presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> October 25, 2016...*NYTimes gave Hillary 93% chance of winning the election.*
> 2016 Election Forecast: Who Will Be President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. A FLUKE in the electoral college allowed Trump to eek out a tiny victory. It was an unlikely result, but sometimes unlikely things happen. Very unlikely to happen in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No she didn't.
> 
> In America we count the votes of citizens, not illegals that Democrats encourage to vote.
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *iIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Obama told illegals to vote....don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish this were true, because then Trumps chances of winning in 2020 would be even lower.
Click to expand...



1. Everything I post is true.  100%  You couldn't find anything in my post that isn't correct.

2. How, you dunce, does this translate into Trump having a lesser chance of winning against the socialists.

I'll assume that you are a government school grad.




 Just a reminder, and something to think about if you decide to vote:

1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."


2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.

October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"




The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.


----------



## PoliticalChic

U2Edge said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *90% of Hillary Clintons votes came from just 5 places.  Los Angelos, Chicago, New York City, New Orleans. and your Ass.
> 
> She only won 15% of The Geographical US.
> 
> To win a National Election, you cannot just appeal to such a narrow concentrated Demographic.
> 
> The Electoral College was designed to defeat that, and make sure that a President appealed to the widest possible cross section of The Country.
> 
> Trump won 85% of all the counties in THE US, and that is exactly how The Electoral College was supposed to Work.
> 
> I think he wins by an even wider margin now as any concerns about his ability to do the job have no merit, and scare tactics by The Left are going to fall on deaf ears.
> 
> Carry on with your propaganda campaign.  You go girl.
> 
> People just aren't going to listen this time.  It had some traction back in 2016...but you dimwits have painted yourself in a corner having accomplished nothing but division, calls for impeachment, your subpoena cannon, and your Nothing Burger waste of $40 Million Dollars on Moscow Mueller.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats did win back the House Of Representatives which The Donald is not happy about. I support the electoral college for some the reasons you mentioned. Having said that, the winner of the popular vote is still more than 90% of the time also the winner of the electoral college. No sitting President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
> 
> The polling to date on Trump VS. Biden does not look good for Trump at all. Trump has the lowest average approval rating of any President in history after over two years in office. His average after two years is 40%. The next lowest average was Truman at 45% and he declined to run for a second election after his first victory in 1948.
> 
> I'm waiting for the next Trump VS. Biden matchup poll to be released. Will see if Trump's position improves at all.
Click to expand...


October 25, 2016...*NYTimes gave Hillary 93% chance of winning the election.*
2016 Election Forecast: Who Will Be President?



Your candidate:
*Joe Biden: ‘I’ve Never Been Gainfully Employed In My Life’*
Joe Biden: ‘I’ve Never Been Gainfully Employed In My Life’ | Breitbart

There's nothing like putting a free-loader in charge of the economy, huh?
http://api.addthis.com/oexchange/0....’ve+Never+Been+Gainfully+Employed+In+My+Life’


----------



## PoliticalChic

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some unbiased evidence that indicates that Trump can win in 2020.  The Las Vegas betting odds.  If you are so confident he will lose, put your money where your mouth is and win some cash.  p.s. Trump also has history on his side.  Its difficult to beat an incumbent president.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Agreed that the GOP lost the House in 2018. We can disagree on the reasons why.  IMHO it was because the MSM scared off  (40) incumbent GOP congressmen.  Another reason is that the dems put up good candidates in toss-up districts like Connor Lamb in Pittsburgh.  Then Nancy and AOC whine when they vote to tell ICE when illegals try to buy guns.  Primary them in 2020 and lose the House when the leftists try to promote their agenda.
> 
> In 2020 Barr'ing anything unusual, the GOP wins the presidency, keeps the Senate, and has a good shot at taking the House back.  So we're looking at 2020 very differently.  When the voters see the dem's agenda they will never vote for a dem.  Here are the dem policies I'm tracking for 2020:
> 1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
> 2. Sanctuary cities & states
> 3. Free college
> 4. Single Payer Healthcare, aka rationed healthcare
> 5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones"
> 6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
> 7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
> 8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
> 9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property
> 10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
> 11. Raise taxes, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
> 12. Max food stamps instead of good paying jobs
> 13. Opioid problem running rampant across the US
> 14. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
> 15. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
> 16. No new pipelines
> 17. No offshore drilling
> 18. No privacy as tech giants like google and facebook work with dems to promote liberalism
> 19. Colleges only allow liberal speakers and professors who indoctrinate kids to be liberals or flunk out
> 20. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
> 21. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
> 22. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
> 23. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
> 24. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump and paid for the phony Steele Dossier
> 25. Sell US secrets like Wen Ho Lee sold nuke secrets to China, and Obama/Hillary sold uranium to the Russians via the UraniumOne scam
> 26. Have the Black Panthers or antifa guard urban polling stations with clubs to keep conservative voters away, guarantee those 300,000 to 0 results
> 27. Do not allow conservative blacks on TV, keep those urban plantations 100% democrat.
> 28. Allow the aclu, and BLM to protect criminals and put blue lives in danger.
> 29. Hire bimbos to swear that they were sexually assaulted by the GOP candidates.
> 30. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
> 31. Democrats refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
> 32. Democrats want to give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but won't help US citizens living in tent cities
> 33. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
> 34. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
> 35. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
> 36. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
> 37. Trump has Navarro and Lightheiser managing economic & Trade Policy, to bring back good jobs the dems have no one
> 38. Promote or excuse the murder of newborns, i.e. "infantacide"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best case scenario for Trump is that he loses by only one or two states in the electoral college. The worst case scenario is that he only wins a total of 12 states and 64 electoral votes. If* Texas and Arizona* flip blue in 2020, this could be the outcome.
> 
> Trump may get slaughtered in 2020 and win only the following states:
> 
> South Carolina
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Oklahoma
> Kansas
> Nebraska
> South Dakota
> North Dakota
> Wyoming
> Idaho
> Utah
> Alaska
> 
> That's only 64 electoral votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. The polls were right. A fluke of the electoral college is how Trump pulled out a victory. Its rare that it happens. No sitting President has been re-elected without winning the Popular vote.
Click to expand...



As I showed.....she did no such thing.


How many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?

It's something else you're clueless about.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total BS
> 
> The 2020 election is just like the 2016
> 
> Same states in play
> 
> 
> Trump won 5 states and the election by going for the workers
> 
> The same thing again
> 
> This time the proof is there more jobs
> 
> Vietnam signs a deal worth 15 billion worth of American goods while trump was in Vietnam
> 
> His jobs programs will be kicking in stronger and stronger each month
> 
> He will win easily 2020
> 
> Especially when Barr starts investigations into the democrat crimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, where is the polling data that support your conclusions? There is none at this time. Trump has the lowest average approval rating of any sitting President in history after two years in office. Presidential approval ratings are a strong predictor of whether a President will be re-elected. You typically need a 50% approval rating in the GALLUP poll to be re-elected President although a few a Presidents of made it with just 48% approval. Trump is currently at 44% approval. No President has EVER been re-elected President when their disapproval numbers are higher than their approval numbers.
> 
> The unemployment figures have not benefited Trump at all. Every GALLUP poll conducted over the past two years has shown that the majority of Americans disapprove of the job Trump is doing.
> 
> Early polling shows 2016 is not going to be like 2020. Biden is essentially tied with Trump in the latest polling in Texas and Arizona. Trump could lose Texas in 2020 based on the latest polls. If Trump loses Texas in 2020, he will lose the election in an embarrassing landslide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The data is the mid term
> Elections
> 
> 
> The 5 states that will decide
> 
> 
> Florida the state with both state wide races.  Governor and long term dem senator Nelson
> 
> The repubs won both state wide races
> 
> This was when trumps approval was less than today and his approval when he won 2016 is less than today
> 
> Proving he will win easily with the electoral college
> 
> Each month gives trump better support in those 5 worker states
> 
> Pa with the steel industry coming back strong will also go for trump again
> 
> 
> The democrats has no way to win
> 
> They are boxed in
Click to expand...


Michigan, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin won't be supporting Trump in 2020. Trump was lucky to win those states in 2016 and only won them because Democrats neglected the states because they were apart of the famous Blue Wall and would not break under any conditions. H

01. Hillary never even went to Wisconsin during the campaign. She lost the state by a tiny margin of 23,000 votes, less than 1 percentage point. Trump got only 1,405,284 votes in Wisconsin which is less than Romney got in 2012 with 1,407,966. Romney lost Wisconsin by over 200,000 votes and 7 percentage points. Trump did worse than Romney but won because the Democrats neglected to get out the vote in Wisconsin.* There was no special surge of support for Trump in Wisconsin or Democrats crossing over to vote for Trump in significant margins.* Trump won Wisconsin because too many Democrats stayed at home on election night do to the lack of campaigning in the state by Hillary Clintons team. 

02. In Michigan Trump only won by 10,700 votes, or 2/10s of a percentage point. Again, Democrats stayed home do to the smaller amount of campaign money spent in the state by Hillary's team. Trump won the state with only 2,279,543 votes, the lowest number of votes for the victor in Michigan since the year 2000. Again, no surge of support for the Republican candidate in Michigan in 2016. The victory came because too many Democrats stayed home on election night due to lack of spending and attention in the State by Hillary Clintons team.* In the latest polling in Michigan, Biden is ahead of Trump by 13 points. 
*
03. Donald Trump won Pennsylvania by only 44,000 votes in 2016. Donald Trump got 2,970,000 votes. The lowest vote total for a winner of the state since 2004. The margin of victory was less than one percentage point. Again, Democrats neglected the state in terms of funding. This won't happen in 2020. Pennsylvania had voted for the Democratic candidate in each of the six prior elections before 2016.* Donald Trump won Pennsylvania by the 2nd smallest margin in Pennsylvania history. You have to go back to the 1840 election to find a smaller margin of victory in Pennsylvania. 


Trump can't win the election in 2020 without the above three states. He was very lucky to have won them in 2016 and he barely won them, primarily due to Democratic party neglect in funding in those states. *


----------



## U2Edge

PoliticalChic said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some unbiased evidence that indicates that Trump can win in 2020.  The Las Vegas betting odds.  If you are so confident he will lose, put your money where your mouth is and win some cash.  p.s. Trump also has history on his side.  Its difficult to beat an incumbent president.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Agreed that the GOP lost the House in 2018. We can disagree on the reasons why.  IMHO it was because the MSM scared off  (40) incumbent GOP congressmen.  Another reason is that the dems put up good candidates in toss-up districts like Connor Lamb in Pittsburgh.  Then Nancy and AOC whine when they vote to tell ICE when illegals try to buy guns.  Primary them in 2020 and lose the House when the leftists try to promote their agenda.
> 
> In 2020 Barr'ing anything unusual, the GOP wins the presidency, keeps the Senate, and has a good shot at taking the House back.  So we're looking at 2020 very differently.  When the voters see the dem's agenda they will never vote for a dem.  Here are the dem policies I'm tracking for 2020:
> 1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
> 2. Sanctuary cities & states
> 3. Free college
> 4. Single Payer Healthcare, aka rationed healthcare
> 5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones"
> 6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
> 7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
> 8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
> 9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property
> 10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
> 11. Raise taxes, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
> 12. Max food stamps instead of good paying jobs
> 13. Opioid problem running rampant across the US
> 14. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
> 15. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
> 16. No new pipelines
> 17. No offshore drilling
> 18. No privacy as tech giants like google and facebook work with dems to promote liberalism
> 19. Colleges only allow liberal speakers and professors who indoctrinate kids to be liberals or flunk out
> 20. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
> 21. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
> 22. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
> 23. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
> 24. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump and paid for the phony Steele Dossier
> 25. Sell US secrets like Wen Ho Lee sold nuke secrets to China, and Obama/Hillary sold uranium to the Russians via the UraniumOne scam
> 26. Have the Black Panthers or antifa guard urban polling stations with clubs to keep conservative voters away, guarantee those 300,000 to 0 results
> 27. Do not allow conservative blacks on TV, keep those urban plantations 100% democrat.
> 28. Allow the aclu, and BLM to protect criminals and put blue lives in danger.
> 29. Hire bimbos to swear that they were sexually assaulted by the GOP candidates.
> 30. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
> 31. Democrats refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
> 32. Democrats want to give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but won't help US citizens living in tent cities
> 33. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
> 34. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
> 35. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
> 36. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
> 37. Trump has Navarro and Lightheiser managing economic & Trade Policy, to bring back good jobs the dems have no one
> 38. Promote or excuse the murder of newborns, i.e. "infantacide"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best case scenario for Trump is that he loses by only one or two states in the electoral college. The worst case scenario is that he only wins a total of 12 states and 64 electoral votes. If* Texas and Arizona* flip blue in 2020, this could be the outcome.
> 
> Trump may get slaughtered in 2020 and win only the following states:
> 
> South Carolina
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Oklahoma
> Kansas
> Nebraska
> South Dakota
> North Dakota
> Wyoming
> Idaho
> Utah
> Alaska
> 
> That's only 64 electoral votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. The polls were right. A fluke of the electoral college is how Trump pulled out a victory. Its rare that it happens. No sitting President has been re-elected without winning the Popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I showed.....she did no such thing.
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?
> 
> It's something else you're clueless about.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter who they are because they will be voting again in 2020 and this time in even higher numbers AGAINST Trump.


----------



## U2Edge

PoliticalChic said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *90% of Hillary Clintons votes came from just 5 places.  Los Angelos, Chicago, New York City, New Orleans. and your Ass.
> 
> She only won 15% of The Geographical US.
> 
> To win a National Election, you cannot just appeal to such a narrow concentrated Demographic.
> 
> The Electoral College was designed to defeat that, and make sure that a President appealed to the widest possible cross section of The Country.
> 
> Trump won 85% of all the counties in THE US, and that is exactly how The Electoral College was supposed to Work.
> 
> I think he wins by an even wider margin now as any concerns about his ability to do the job have no merit, and scare tactics by The Left are going to fall on deaf ears.
> 
> Carry on with your propaganda campaign.  You go girl.
> 
> People just aren't going to listen this time.  It had some traction back in 2016...but you dimwits have painted yourself in a corner having accomplished nothing but division, calls for impeachment, your subpoena cannon, and your Nothing Burger waste of $40 Million Dollars on Moscow Mueller.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats did win back the House Of Representatives which The Donald is not happy about. I support the electoral college for some the reasons you mentioned. Having said that, the winner of the popular vote is still more than 90% of the time also the winner of the electoral college. No sitting President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
> 
> The polling to date on Trump VS. Biden does not look good for Trump at all. Trump has the lowest average approval rating of any President in history after over two years in office. His average after two years is 40%. The next lowest average was Truman at 45% and he declined to run for a second election after his first victory in 1948.
> 
> I'm waiting for the next Trump VS. Biden matchup poll to be released. Will see if Trump's position improves at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> October 25, 2016...*NYTimes gave Hillary 93% chance of winning the election.*
> 2016 Election Forecast: Who Will Be President?
> 
> 
> 
> Your candidate:
> *Joe Biden: ‘I’ve Never Been Gainfully Employed In My Life’*
> Joe Biden: ‘I’ve Never Been Gainfully Employed In My Life’ | Breitbart
> 
> There's nothing like putting a free-loader in charge of the economy, huh?
Click to expand...


Biden's worked far harder in his life than Trump. Biden has served the nation most of his life. Trump inherited his money, and squandered much of it. Trump was never a good businessman. His real talent is in being a talk show host, a shock jock. His mouth and the crazy that comes out of it is where his talent lies. He should have been like Rush Limbaugh or Howard Stern. Business, economics, policy analysis, and politics are not where his talents lie. 

Bring up Hillary and the 2016 election all you like. It won't save Trump from defeat in 2020.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> Again
> 
> This is easy
> 
> Trump is losing votes from New York and California and increasing votes in the industrial us
> 
> This is done by giving more to workers
> 
> So trump now has the 2020 race locked up
> 
> Each month that goes by he gets stronger in those worker states and weaker in California and New York
> 
> But that gives him a certain WIN !!



Well, the polls don't show that. He is down by 13 points against BIDEN in the latest poll in Michigan. I seriously doubt even Rasmussen would show Trump ahead of Biden in Michigan right now. 

Trumps total votes in Wisconsin* WERE LESS THAN MITT ROMNEYS IN 2012. THERE WAS NO INCREASE IN SUPPORT FOR THE REPUBLICAN NOMINEY IN 2016 in WISCONSIN. *


----------



## Cellblock2429

U2Edge said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ A year and a half away from the 2008 election Obama wasn’t even on the radar. So stop with the meaningless polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was very much on the radar at that time. He started his campaign in February 2007.
Click to expand...

/---/ Hildabeast was the assumed nominee - just waiting for her coronation and then kicked to the curb by an unknown.


----------



## PoliticalChic

U2Edge said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some unbiased evidence that indicates that Trump can win in 2020.  The Las Vegas betting odds.  If you are so confident he will lose, put your money where your mouth is and win some cash.  p.s. Trump also has history on his side.  Its difficult to beat an incumbent president.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Agreed that the GOP lost the House in 2018. We can disagree on the reasons why.  IMHO it was because the MSM scared off  (40) incumbent GOP congressmen.  Another reason is that the dems put up good candidates in toss-up districts like Connor Lamb in Pittsburgh.  Then Nancy and AOC whine when they vote to tell ICE when illegals try to buy guns.  Primary them in 2020 and lose the House when the leftists try to promote their agenda.
> 
> In 2020 Barr'ing anything unusual, the GOP wins the presidency, keeps the Senate, and has a good shot at taking the House back.  So we're looking at 2020 very differently.  When the voters see the dem's agenda they will never vote for a dem.  Here are the dem policies I'm tracking for 2020:
> 1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
> 2. Sanctuary cities & states
> 3. Free college
> 4. Single Payer Healthcare, aka rationed healthcare
> 5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones"
> 6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
> 7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
> 8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
> 9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property
> 10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
> 11. Raise taxes, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
> 12. Max food stamps instead of good paying jobs
> 13. Opioid problem running rampant across the US
> 14. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
> 15. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
> 16. No new pipelines
> 17. No offshore drilling
> 18. No privacy as tech giants like google and facebook work with dems to promote liberalism
> 19. Colleges only allow liberal speakers and professors who indoctrinate kids to be liberals or flunk out
> 20. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
> 21. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
> 22. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
> 23. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
> 24. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump and paid for the phony Steele Dossier
> 25. Sell US secrets like Wen Ho Lee sold nuke secrets to China, and Obama/Hillary sold uranium to the Russians via the UraniumOne scam
> 26. Have the Black Panthers or antifa guard urban polling stations with clubs to keep conservative voters away, guarantee those 300,000 to 0 results
> 27. Do not allow conservative blacks on TV, keep those urban plantations 100% democrat.
> 28. Allow the aclu, and BLM to protect criminals and put blue lives in danger.
> 29. Hire bimbos to swear that they were sexually assaulted by the GOP candidates.
> 30. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
> 31. Democrats refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
> 32. Democrats want to give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but won't help US citizens living in tent cities
> 33. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
> 34. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
> 35. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
> 36. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
> 37. Trump has Navarro and Lightheiser managing economic & Trade Policy, to bring back good jobs the dems have no one
> 38. Promote or excuse the murder of newborns, i.e. "infantacide"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best case scenario for Trump is that he loses by only one or two states in the electoral college. The worst case scenario is that he only wins a total of 12 states and 64 electoral votes. If* Texas and Arizona* flip blue in 2020, this could be the outcome.
> 
> Trump may get slaughtered in 2020 and win only the following states:
> 
> South Carolina
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Oklahoma
> Kansas
> Nebraska
> South Dakota
> North Dakota
> Wyoming
> Idaho
> Utah
> Alaska
> 
> That's only 64 electoral votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. The polls were right. A fluke of the electoral college is how Trump pulled out a victory. Its rare that it happens. No sitting President has been re-elected without winning the Popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I showed.....she did no such thing.
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?
> 
> It's something else you're clueless about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter who they are because they will be voting again in 2020 and this time in even higher numbers AGAINST Trump.
Click to expand...




I need to get you on record: just fine with you that illegal aliens vote in our elections.



You are the perfect example of why America-hating Democrats/Liberals need be exiles, and government schools revamped, the Leftist agents removed.


Please keep posting.


----------



## PoliticalChic

U2Edge said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *90% of Hillary Clintons votes came from just 5 places.  Los Angelos, Chicago, New York City, New Orleans. and your Ass.
> 
> She only won 15% of The Geographical US.
> 
> To win a National Election, you cannot just appeal to such a narrow concentrated Demographic.
> 
> The Electoral College was designed to defeat that, and make sure that a President appealed to the widest possible cross section of The Country.
> 
> Trump won 85% of all the counties in THE US, and that is exactly how The Electoral College was supposed to Work.
> 
> I think he wins by an even wider margin now as any concerns about his ability to do the job have no merit, and scare tactics by The Left are going to fall on deaf ears.
> 
> Carry on with your propaganda campaign.  You go girl.
> 
> People just aren't going to listen this time.  It had some traction back in 2016...but you dimwits have painted yourself in a corner having accomplished nothing but division, calls for impeachment, your subpoena cannon, and your Nothing Burger waste of $40 Million Dollars on Moscow Mueller.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats did win back the House Of Representatives which The Donald is not happy about. I support the electoral college for some the reasons you mentioned. Having said that, the winner of the popular vote is still more than 90% of the time also the winner of the electoral college. No sitting President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
> 
> The polling to date on Trump VS. Biden does not look good for Trump at all. Trump has the lowest average approval rating of any President in history after over two years in office. His average after two years is 40%. The next lowest average was Truman at 45% and he declined to run for a second election after his first victory in 1948.
> 
> I'm waiting for the next Trump VS. Biden matchup poll to be released. Will see if Trump's position improves at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> October 25, 2016...*NYTimes gave Hillary 93% chance of winning the election.*
> 2016 Election Forecast: Who Will Be President?
> 
> 
> 
> Your candidate:
> *Joe Biden: ‘I’ve Never Been Gainfully Employed In My Life’*
> Joe Biden: ‘I’ve Never Been Gainfully Employed In My Life’ | Breitbart
> 
> There's nothing like putting a free-loader in charge of the economy, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's worked far harder in his life than Trump. Biden has served the nation most of his life. Trump inherited his money, and squandered much of it. Trump was never a good businessman. His real talent is in being a talk show host, a shock jock. His mouth and the crazy that comes out of it is where his talent lies. He should have been like Rush Limbaugh or Howard Stern. Business, economics, policy analysis, and politics are not where his talents lie.
> 
> Bring up Hillary and the 2016 election all you like. It won't save Trump from defeat in 2020.
Click to expand...




"Biden's worked far harder in his life than Trump."

Here's the prob for Liberals....when you're a part of the 'masses'.....sometimes the 'm' is silent.


----------



## Likkmee

tWump is too good at debates. Biden would look like Jeb going against Kaptin Orange on stage


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some unbiased evidence that indicates that Trump can win in 2020.  The Las Vegas betting odds.  If you are so confident he will lose, put your money where your mouth is and win some cash.  p.s. Trump also has history on his side.  Its difficult to beat an incumbent president.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Agreed that the GOP lost the House in 2018. We can disagree on the reasons why.  IMHO it was because the MSM scared off  (40) incumbent GOP congressmen.  Another reason is that the dems put up good candidates in toss-up districts like Connor Lamb in Pittsburgh.  Then Nancy and AOC whine when they vote to tell ICE when illegals try to buy guns.  Primary them in 2020 and lose the House when the leftists try to promote their agenda.
> 
> In 2020 Barr'ing anything unusual, the GOP wins the presidency, keeps the Senate, and has a good shot at taking the House back.  So we're looking at 2020 very differently.  When the voters see the dem's agenda they will never vote for a dem.  Here are the dem policies I'm tracking for 2020:
> 1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
> 2. Sanctuary cities & states
> 3. Free college
> 4. Single Payer Healthcare, aka rationed healthcare
> 5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones"
> 6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
> 7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
> 8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
> 9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property
> 10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
> 11. Raise taxes, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
> 12. Max food stamps instead of good paying jobs
> 13. Opioid problem running rampant across the US
> 14. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
> 15. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
> 16. No new pipelines
> 17. No offshore drilling
> 18. No privacy as tech giants like google and facebook work with dems to promote liberalism
> 19. Colleges only allow liberal speakers and professors who indoctrinate kids to be liberals or flunk out
> 20. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
> 21. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
> 22. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
> 23. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
> 24. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump and paid for the phony Steele Dossier
> 25. Sell US secrets like Wen Ho Lee sold nuke secrets to China, and Obama/Hillary sold uranium to the Russians via the UraniumOne scam
> 26. Have the Black Panthers or antifa guard urban polling stations with clubs to keep conservative voters away, guarantee those 300,000 to 0 results
> 27. Do not allow conservative blacks on TV, keep those urban plantations 100% democrat.
> 28. Allow the aclu, and BLM to protect criminals and put blue lives in danger.
> 29. Hire bimbos to swear that they were sexually assaulted by the GOP candidates.
> 30. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
> 31. Democrats refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
> 32. Democrats want to give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but won't help US citizens living in tent cities
> 33. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
> 34. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
> 35. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
> 36. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
> 37. Trump has Navarro and Lightheiser managing economic & Trade Policy, to bring back good jobs the dems have no one
> 38. Promote or excuse the murder of newborns, i.e. "infantacide"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best case scenario for Trump is that he loses by only one or two states in the electoral college. The worst case scenario is that he only wins a total of 12 states and 64 electoral votes. If* Texas and Arizona* flip blue in 2020, this could be the outcome.
> 
> Trump may get slaughtered in 2020 and win only the following states:
> 
> South Carolina
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Oklahoma
> Kansas
> Nebraska
> South Dakota
> North Dakota
> Wyoming
> Idaho
> Utah
> Alaska
> 
> That's only 64 electoral votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. The polls were right. A fluke of the electoral college is how Trump pulled out a victory. Its rare that it happens. No sitting President has been re-elected without winning the Popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop with that bullshit.  *HILLARY LOST TO TRUMP*.   There is no "popular vote" there is only the *Electoral College*.
> Watch the video and see how the MSM went thru all the states and said that there was no way Trump could win the election.
> *The MSM/CNN said in the video that Hillary had a 95% probability of winning the election. Its the election that matters not the popular vote.  The polls were all wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *01. The National Polls are predicting the popular vote.
> 
> 02. Over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. There have been 58 Presidential elections. In only 5 of those elections, did the popular vote winner, fail to win the electoral college. Its a rare fluke when the popular vote winner is not the winner of the electoral college.
> 
> 03. The National Polls predicted Hillary Clinton would win the popular vote.
> 
> 04. Hillary Clinton won the popular vote proving that the polls were correct.
> 
> 05. Trump's victory in the electoral college was a rare fluke and it was a victory by very tiny margins in three states that the Hillary Campaign had neglected in terms of visits and funding.
> 
> 06. One news organization predicted Hillary has a 95% chance of winning is not representative of all polling organizations and all elections before that time or since that time. The prediction also was NOT 100% chance of winning either.
> 
> 07. The national polls correctly predicted the popular vote in 2016. No sitting President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
> 
> 08. There is such a thing as rare win under unlikely conditions based on probability. That is exactly what happened in 2016. Trump was lucky. You can be lucky once, but it would not be rational to believe that 2016 shows or proves that Trump is going to win in 2020. The razor thin margin of victory and how improbable the victory was in 2016 makes it extremely unlikely that situation will repeat itself in 2020.
> 
> 09. Trump will not be re-elected President in 2020 without winning the popular vote. The average of his approval ratings the past two years and the early polling match ups against Biden done by multiple polling agencies, all show that Trumps chances in 2020 are even less likely than they were in 2016. *
Click to expand...


_*1. We aren't talking about national polls, my video shows how the MSM predicted THE 2016 ELECTION (not national polls)*_
_*2. irrelevant*_
_*3. irrelevant (the popular vote does not elect the president)*_
_*4. Wrong.  The MSM polls in my video predicted Hillary would win the election (the pop vote is irrelevant)*_
_*5. A win is a win baby, come on 2020*_
_*6. The majority of polls predicted that Hillary would win the election, i.e. the EC, they were wrong for whatever reasons*_
_*7. the 2016 pop vote is irrelevant, 2020 will be decided by the EC, NOT the popular vote*_
_*8. Agreed.  Trump barely won in 2016 in spite of the FBI, DOJ, and MSM's coordinated efforts.  He and we were very lucky.  Since you cite history, don't incumbent presidents usually win re-election?  I think they do.*_
_*Trump will likely win reelection in 2020*_
_*9. Stop with that popular vote bullshit.  CA and NY can "harvest" all the votes they want and the EC negates their efforts. *_


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again
> 
> This is easy
> 
> Trump is losing votes from New York and California and increasing votes in the industrial us
> 
> This is done by giving more to workers
> 
> So trump now has the 2020 race locked up
> 
> Each month that goes by he gets stronger in those worker states and weaker in California and New York
> 
> But that gives him a certain WIN !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the polls don't show that. He is down by 13 points against BIDEN in the latest poll in Michigan. I seriously doubt even Rasmussen would show Trump ahead of Biden in Michigan right now.
> 
> Trumps total votes in Wisconsin* WERE LESS THAN MITT ROMNEYS IN 2012. THERE WAS NO INCREASE IN SUPPORT FOR THE REPUBLICAN NOMINEY IN 2016 in WISCONSIN. *
Click to expand...



Again fraud polls


Weighing the 18 yr old turn out wrong. Just to try to influence the voters for the dems

Did not work in 2016 with the mich polls way off

And will not work in 2020

After a bruising fight with sanders voters. The sanders voters will not turn out in cold mich

And with each month trumps job plan will kick in more and more for mich

And now the investigations of the real crooks the democrats will begin by Barr

Again. Trump will increase in the industrial states and decrease in California and New York

This makes a certain win by trump


----------



## TomParks

I hope Bernie wins the nomination to rub Hillary’s nose in shit


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Sanders white women voters going against bidens black women voters 


In the general election the loser group will not turn out for the general election  then trump will win in a landslide


----------



## ptbw forever

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total BS
> 
> The 2020 election is just like the 2016
> 
> Same states in play
> 
> 
> Trump won 5 states and the election by going for the workers
> 
> The same thing again
> 
> This time the proof is there more jobs
> 
> Vietnam signs a deal worth 15 billion worth of American goods while trump was in Vietnam
> 
> His jobs programs will be kicking in stronger and stronger each month
> 
> He will win easily 2020
> 
> Especially when Barr starts investigations into the democrat crimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, where is the polling data that support your conclusions? There is none at this time. Trump has the lowest average approval rating of any sitting President in history after two years in office. Presidential approval ratings are a strong predictor of whether a President will be re-elected. You typically need a 50% approval rating in the GALLUP poll to be re-elected President although a few a Presidents of made it with just 48% approval. Trump is currently at 44% approval. No President has EVER been re-elected President when their disapproval numbers are higher than their approval numbers.
> 
> The unemployment figures have not benefited Trump at all. Every GALLUP poll conducted over the past two years has shown that the majority of Americans disapprove of the job Trump is doing.
> 
> Early polling shows 2016 is not going to be like 2020. Biden is essentially tied with Trump in the latest polling in Texas and Arizona. Trump could lose Texas in 2020 based on the latest polls. If Trump loses Texas in 2020, he will lose the election in an embarrassing landslide.
Click to expand...

Biden’s numbers aren’t even real. He is not in the government right now, he has no legacy, he is a dumbass and he is no “moderate”.

All Trump has to do is run hard against reparations and call it the racism that it is, run against infanticide and run on the stability his domestic and international policies have created.


----------



## ptbw forever

GreenAndBlue said:


> Sanders white women voters going against bidens black women voters
> 
> 
> In the general election the loser group will not turn out for the general election  then trump will win in a landslide


Black women don’t care about Biden and white women don’t really care about Sanders.

Sanders doesn’t have a prayer of winning the nomination anyway.


----------



## McRocket

TomParks said:


> Biden cant win against Trump and wont be the nominee



Wow...there is a statement backed with facts.

*NOT.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

ptbw forever said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total BS
> 
> The 2020 election is just like the 2016
> 
> Same states in play
> 
> 
> Trump won 5 states and the election by going for the workers
> 
> The same thing again
> 
> This time the proof is there more jobs
> 
> Vietnam signs a deal worth 15 billion worth of American goods while trump was in Vietnam
> 
> His jobs programs will be kicking in stronger and stronger each month
> 
> He will win easily 2020
> 
> Especially when Barr starts investigations into the democrat crimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, where is the polling data that support your conclusions? There is none at this time. Trump has the lowest average approval rating of any sitting President in history after two years in office. Presidential approval ratings are a strong predictor of whether a President will be re-elected. You typically need a 50% approval rating in the GALLUP poll to be re-elected President although a few a Presidents of made it with just 48% approval. Trump is currently at 44% approval. No President has EVER been re-elected President when their disapproval numbers are higher than their approval numbers.
> 
> The unemployment figures have not benefited Trump at all. Every GALLUP poll conducted over the past two years has shown that the majority of Americans disapprove of the job Trump is doing.
> 
> Early polling shows 2016 is not going to be like 2020. Biden is essentially tied with Trump in the latest polling in Texas and Arizona. Trump could lose Texas in 2020 based on the latest polls. If Trump loses Texas in 2020, he will lose the election in an embarrassing landslide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden’s numbers aren’t even real. He is not in the government right now, he has no legacy, he is a dumbass and he is no “moderate”.
> 
> All Trump has to do is run hard against reparations and call it the racism that it is, run against infanticide and run on the stability his domestic and international policies have created.
Click to expand...




"[C]hairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, Joseph Biden,…[t]he Delaware Democrat was one of seventeen Senators who *voted in 1974 to ban all covert operations, and proudly noted during his 1988 campaign for president that he had threatened to “go public” with covert action plans by the Reagan administration, causing them to cancel the operations."*
Congressional Oversight and the Crippling of the CIA |  History News         Network

"In the wake of the* September 11th terror attack,* some legislators are now proclaiming their commitment to unleashing the CIA and rebuilding its human “assets.” Just a short while ago these same legislators were leading the charge to *curtail the agency. One such convert is the chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, Joseph Biden.* The Delaware Democrat was one of seventeen Senators who voted in 1974 to ban all covert operations, and proudly noted during his 1988 campaign for president that he had threatened to “go public” with covert action plans by the Reagan administration, causing them to cancel the operations. Hopefully Senator Biden, and other congressional converts, are undergoing a genuine epiphany. Perhaps they now realize, as Henry Kissinger once observed about the Church Committee, that it is an illusion that “tranquility can be achieved by an abstract purity of motive for which history offers no example.” It is precisely this illusion which has prevailed in congressional circles since the heyday of Frank Church and Otis Pike. As Church himself once argued, the United States should not “fight fire with fire . . . evil with evil.”
Congressional Oversight and the Crippling of the CIA |  History News         Network







Biden.....life-long feasting at the public trough.


----------



## U2Edge

PoliticalChic said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best case scenario for Trump is that he loses by only one or two states in the electoral college. The worst case scenario is that he only wins a total of 12 states and 64 electoral votes. If* Texas and Arizona* flip blue in 2020, this could be the outcome.
> 
> Trump may get slaughtered in 2020 and win only the following states:
> 
> South Carolina
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Oklahoma
> Kansas
> Nebraska
> South Dakota
> North Dakota
> Wyoming
> Idaho
> Utah
> Alaska
> 
> That's only 64 electoral votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. The polls were right. A fluke of the electoral college is how Trump pulled out a victory. Its rare that it happens. No sitting President has been re-elected without winning the Popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I showed.....she did no such thing.
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?
> 
> It's something else you're clueless about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter who they are because they will be voting again in 2020 and this time in even higher numbers AGAINST Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get you on record: just fine with you that illegal aliens vote in our elections.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the perfect example of why America-hating Democrats/Liberals need be exiles, and government schools revamped, the Leftist agents removed.
> 
> 
> Please keep posting.
Click to expand...


Trump appears to be a Russian asset, so everything needs to be done to remove him from office. Better to have illegals voting in US elections(*which THEY are not in any significant amount)* than to have a Russian asset sitting in the White House. Russia and their potential asset in the White House are a far bigger threat than anyone from Latin America. 

I'm a Republican and prior to 2016 had NEVER voted for a Democrat.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again
> 
> This is easy
> 
> Trump is losing votes from New York and California and increasing votes in the industrial us
> 
> This is done by giving more to workers
> 
> So trump now has the 2020 race locked up
> 
> Each month that goes by he gets stronger in those worker states and weaker in California and New York
> 
> But that gives him a certain WIN !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the polls don't show that. He is down by 13 points against BIDEN in the latest poll in Michigan. I seriously doubt even Rasmussen would show Trump ahead of Biden in Michigan right now.
> 
> Trumps total votes in Wisconsin* WERE LESS THAN MITT ROMNEYS IN 2012. THERE WAS NO INCREASE IN SUPPORT FOR THE REPUBLICAN NOMINEY IN 2016 in WISCONSIN. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again fraud polls
> 
> 
> Weighing the 18 yr old turn out wrong. Just to try to influence the voters for the dems
> 
> Did not work in 2016 with the mich polls way off
> 
> And will not work in 2020
> 
> After a bruising fight with sanders voters. The sanders voters will not turn out in cold mich
> 
> And with each month trumps job plan will kick in more and more for mich
> 
> And now the investigations of the real crooks the democrats will begin by Barr
> 
> Again. Trump will increase in the industrial states and decrease in California and New York
> 
> This makes a certain win by trump
Click to expand...


No evidence at all that the poll or polls were fraudulent in any way. Just because its a result you don't like does not make it a fraud.


----------



## Cellblock2429

U2Edge said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. The polls were right. A fluke of the electoral college is how Trump pulled out a victory. Its rare that it happens. No sitting President has been re-elected without winning the Popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I showed.....she did no such thing.
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?
> 
> It's something else you're clueless about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter who they are because they will be voting again in 2020 and this time in even higher numbers AGAINST Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get you on record: just fine with you that illegal aliens vote in our elections.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the perfect example of why America-hating Democrats/Liberals need be exiles, and government schools revamped, the Leftist agents removed.
> 
> 
> Please keep posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump appears to be a Russian asset, so everything needs to be done to remove him from office. Better to have illegals voting in US elections(*which THEY are not in any significant amount)* than to have a Russian asset sitting in the White House. Russia and their potential asset in the White House are a far bigger threat than anyone from Latin America.
> 
> I'm a Republican and prior to 2016 had NEVER voted for a Democrat.
Click to expand...

/——/ We believe you snark snark snark


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best case scenario for Trump is that he loses by only one or two states in the electoral college. The worst case scenario is that he only wins a total of 12 states and 64 electoral votes. If* Texas and Arizona* flip blue in 2020, this could be the outcome.
> 
> Trump may get slaughtered in 2020 and win only the following states:
> 
> South Carolina
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Oklahoma
> Kansas
> Nebraska
> South Dakota
> North Dakota
> Wyoming
> Idaho
> Utah
> Alaska
> 
> That's only 64 electoral votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. The polls were right. A fluke of the electoral college is how Trump pulled out a victory. Its rare that it happens. No sitting President has been re-elected without winning the Popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop with that bullshit.  *HILLARY LOST TO TRUMP*.   There is no "popular vote" there is only the *Electoral College*.
> Watch the video and see how the MSM went thru all the states and said that there was no way Trump could win the election.
> *The MSM/CNN said in the video that Hillary had a 95% probability of winning the election. Its the election that matters not the popular vote.  The polls were all wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *01. The National Polls are predicting the popular vote.
> 
> 02. Over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. There have been 58 Presidential elections. In only 5 of those elections, did the popular vote winner, fail to win the electoral college. Its a rare fluke when the popular vote winner is not the winner of the electoral college.
> 
> 03. The National Polls predicted Hillary Clinton would win the popular vote.
> 
> 04. Hillary Clinton won the popular vote proving that the polls were correct.
> 
> 05. Trump's victory in the electoral college was a rare fluke and it was a victory by very tiny margins in three states that the Hillary Campaign had neglected in terms of visits and funding.
> 
> 06. One news organization predicted Hillary has a 95% chance of winning is not representative of all polling organizations and all elections before that time or since that time. The prediction also was NOT 100% chance of winning either.
> 
> 07. The national polls correctly predicted the popular vote in 2016. No sitting President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
> 
> 08. There is such a thing as rare win under unlikely conditions based on probability. That is exactly what happened in 2016. Trump was lucky. You can be lucky once, but it would not be rational to believe that 2016 shows or proves that Trump is going to win in 2020. The razor thin margin of victory and how improbable the victory was in 2016 makes it extremely unlikely that situation will repeat itself in 2020.
> 
> 09. Trump will not be re-elected President in 2020 without winning the popular vote. The average of his approval ratings the past two years and the early polling match ups against Biden done by multiple polling agencies, all show that Trumps chances in 2020 are even less likely than they were in 2016. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*1. We aren't talking about national polls, my video shows how the MSM predicted THE 2016 ELECTION (not national polls)*_
> _*2. irrelevant*_
> _*3. irrelevant (the popular vote does not elect the president)*_
> _*4. Wrong.  The MSM polls in my video predicted Hillary would win the election (the pop vote is irrelevant)*_
> _*5. A win is a win baby, come on 2020*_
> _*6. The majority of polls predicted that Hillary would win the election, i.e. the EC, they were wrong for whatever reasons*_
> _*7. the 2016 pop vote is irrelevant, 2020 will be decided by the EC, NOT the popular vote*_
> _*8. Agreed.  Trump barely won in 2016 in spite of the FBI, DOJ, and MSM's coordinated efforts.  He and we were very lucky.  Since you cite history, don't incumbent presidents usually win re-election?  I think they do.*_
> _*Trump will likely win reelection in 2020*_
> _*9. Stop with that popular vote bullshit.  CA and NY can "harvest" all the votes they want and the EC negates their efforts. *_
Click to expand...



Whatever you think of the polling in 2016, it does not invalidate all polling from then on and for eternity. Scientific polling has a good history, and Trump's campaign like any campaign will be using polling data when thinking and deciding on campaign strategy. You can't dismiss polling in 2019 or 2020, by simply saying that well this happened in 2016, so Trump is all good. You are In for a rude awakening with that type of logic. 

The electoral college saved Trump by a razer thin margin in 2016. That's unlikely to happen in 2020. He is going to need to win the popular vote to have any chance of winning the Electoral college.

The popular vote and Electoral College are not really separate things actually. They are intertwined with each other especially since its the popular vote in each state which determines who gets the Electoral Votes of that state. 

Key metrics like Trump's approval ratings, and how he does in polling against the Democratic candidates show that he is seriously vulnerable. Most people don't approve of the job he is doing. About 48% say there is no way they would ever vote for him. Your a thin Ice when 48% of the country already states that there is no way they will vote for you.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Rasmussen polls likely voters

Some polls  uses only adults


Other polls uses only registered voters


The most likely voters are the 50-  64 group.  Which is the strongest for trump

The least likely voters are the 18 yr olds and they vote most for democrats

A poll that does not use likely voters is a fraud poll.  Because it weighs the 18 yr old vote heavier than reality and the 50-64 less than reality

Doing that makes the polls a fraud poll done to give excitement to the over weighted group and deflation to the under weighted group

See now. How fraud polls work !!!


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Here is where one can go and read
The polls on Hillary against trump by 16 points and sanders against trump by 22 points. This is in Michigan where trump beat Hillary

The fraud polls off by 17 points


Clinton, Trump Hold Big Leads in Michigan: Poll


----------



## ptbw forever

U2Edge said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. The polls were right. A fluke of the electoral college is how Trump pulled out a victory. Its rare that it happens. No sitting President has been re-elected without winning the Popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I showed.....she did no such thing.
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?
> 
> It's something else you're clueless about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter who they are because they will be voting again in 2020 and this time in even higher numbers AGAINST Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get you on record: just fine with you that illegal aliens vote in our elections.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the perfect example of why America-hating Democrats/Liberals need be exiles, and government schools revamped, the Leftist agents removed.
> 
> 
> Please keep posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump appears to be a Russian asset, so everything needs to be done to remove him from office. Better to have illegals voting in US elections(*which THEY are not in any significant amount)* than to have a Russian asset sitting in the White House. Russia and their potential asset in the White House are a far bigger threat than anyone from Latin America.
> 
> I'm a Republican and prior to 2016 had NEVER voted for a Democrat.
Click to expand...

You are a Mexican drug cartel asset. You are just too stupid to know it.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

What a joke was the 2016 election polls were


Nbc news poll

In Michigan

Hillary beating trump by 16 points

And sanders beating trump by 22 points

Clinton, Trump Hold Big Leads in Michigan: Poll


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The public has well over a year to watch millions of dollars wasted on a personal vendetta against the president.   Those millions of dollars that would be spent on the country's needs.

The public has well over a year to fully comprehend what the Democrat open borders policy means.

The public has well over a year to learn about the full extent of Democrat infanticide.  

The public has well over a year to calculate the cost of the green new deal and reparations and the cost of the care and feeding of the invading army.

Democrats might have to be incarcerated for their own protection while they mindlessly shriek Pussy Grabber, Orange Man Bad.  Doesn't anybody CARE!


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> Rasmussen polls likely voters
> 
> Some polls  uses only adults
> 
> 
> Other polls uses only registered voters
> 
> 
> The most likely voters are the 50-  64 group.  Which is the strongest for trump
> 
> The least likely voters are the 18 yr olds and they vote most for democrats
> 
> A poll that does not use likely voters is a fraud poll.  Because it weighs the 18 yr old vote heavier than reality and the 50-64 less than reality
> 
> Doing that makes the polls a fraud poll done to give excitement to the over weighted group and deflation to the under weighted group
> 
> See now. How fraud polls work !!!



Rasmussen does automated polling which means they can only call landlines. That means they cannot by law call people who have cellphones. That puts them in danger of overpolling Republicans. Likely voters means that you are guessing at what the turnout will be. 

RCP Average 10/13 - 11/3 -- 49.7 42.4 Democrats +7.3
NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl 11/1 - 11/3 774 LV 50 43 Democrats +7
CNN 11/1 - 11/3 1151 LV 55 42 Democrats +13
ABC News/Wash Post 10/29 - 11/1 737 LV 52 44 Democrats +8
Rasmussen Reports 10/28 - 11/1 2500 LV 45 46 Republicans +1
IBD/TIPP 10/25 - 11/3 798 LV 50 41 Democrats +9
Economist/YouGov 10/28 - 10/30 1296 RV 47 42 Democrats +5
NPR/PBS/Marist 10/28 - 10/29 509 LV 52 43 Democrats +9
Harvard-Harris 10/26 - 10/28 1835 RV 47 38 Democrats +9
Reuters/Ipsos 10/24 - 10/30 1383 LV 49 42 Democrats +7
USA Today/Suffolk 10/18 - 10/22 1000 LV 51 43 Democrats +8
FOX News 10/13 - 10/16 841 LV 49 42 Democrats +7 

This is the average of the polls in the 2018 midterms. Rasmussen missed everything. They had Republicans ahead by 1 which means they missed it by a whopping 8.3 points.


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> Here is where one can go and read
> The polls on Hillary against trump by 16 points and sanders against trump by 22 points. This is in Michigan where trump beat Hillary
> 
> The fraud polls off by 17 points
> 
> 
> Clinton, Trump Hold Big Leads in Michigan: Poll



These polls were taken in March. Most of the later polling had Clinton ahead by 5-7 points in Michigan.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

busybee01 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussen polls likely voters
> 
> Some polls  uses only adults
> 
> 
> Other polls uses only registered voters
> 
> 
> The most likely voters are the 50-  64 group.  Which is the strongest for trump
> 
> The least likely voters are the 18 yr olds and they vote most for democrats
> 
> A poll that does not use likely voters is a fraud poll.  Because it weighs the 18 yr old vote heavier than reality and the 50-64 less than reality
> 
> Doing that makes the polls a fraud poll done to give excitement to the over weighted group and deflation to the under weighted group
> 
> See now. How fraud polls work !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussen does automated polling which means they can only call landlines. That means they cannot by law call people who have cellphones. That puts them in danger of overpolling Republicans. Likely voters means that you are guessing at what the turnout will be.
> 
> RCP Average 10/13 - 11/3 -- 49.7 42.4 Democrats +7.3
> NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl 11/1 - 11/3 774 LV 50 43 Democrats +7
> CNN 11/1 - 11/3 1151 LV 55 42 Democrats +13
> ABC News/Wash Post 10/29 - 11/1 737 LV 52 44 Democrats +8
> Rasmussen Reports 10/28 - 11/1 2500 LV 45 46 Republicans +1
> IBD/TIPP 10/25 - 11/3 798 LV 50 41 Democrats +9
> Economist/YouGov 10/28 - 10/30 1296 RV 47 42 Democrats +5
> NPR/PBS/Marist 10/28 - 10/29 509 LV 52 43 Democrats +9
> Harvard-Harris 10/26 - 10/28 1835 RV 47 38 Democrats +9
> Reuters/Ipsos 10/24 - 10/30 1383 LV 49 42 Democrats +7
> USA Today/Suffolk 10/18 - 10/22 1000 LV 51 43 Democrats +8
> FOX News 10/13 - 10/16 841 LV 49 42 Democrats +7
> 
> This is the average of the polls in the 2018 midterms. Rasmussen missed everything. They had Republicans ahead by 1 which means they missed it by a whopping 8.3 points.
Click to expand...



Likely voters is not a quess

There are actual data on this

The less likely to show up are 18 yr olds and the most likely is 50-64 olds


Also not a guess how 18 yr olds vote most liberal and 50-64 olds vote more conservative. There is actual data on this 

Not a guess

Nbc had Hillary beating trump by 16 points in mich and sanders by 22 points

But trump won 

Proving the main polls are corrupt to the core and trying to influence for democrats


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.



How'd your polls work out in 2016?  Still calling Hillary Madame President?


----------



## busybee01

Tipsycatlover said:


> The public has well over a year to watch millions of dollars wasted on a personal vendetta against the president.   Those millions of dollars that would be spent on the country's needs.
> 
> The public has well over a year to fully comprehend what the Democrat open borders policy means.
> 
> The public has well over a year to learn about the full extent of Democrat infanticide.
> 
> The public has well over a year to calculate the cost of the green new deal and reparations and the cost of the care and feeding of the invading army.
> 
> Democrats might have to be incarcerated for their own protection while they mindlessly shriek Pussy Grabber, Orange Man Bad.  Doesn't anybody CARE!



You are throwing a bunch of garbage up hoping it sticks. You use the word infanticide but that is a dog whistle and nothing more. You claim to be compassionate yet you ignore people who are fleeing for their lives because of America's appetite for drugs. You cannot claim to be pro-life on 1 hand and be callous towards people who are in deadly danger.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

busybee01 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where one can go and read
> The polls on Hillary against trump by 16 points and sanders against trump by 22 points. This is in Michigan where trump beat Hillary
> 
> The fraud polls off by 17 points
> 
> 
> Clinton, Trump Hold Big Leads in Michigan: Poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These polls were taken in March. Most of the later polling had Clinton ahead by 5-7 points in Michigan.
Click to expand...



This proves all polls other than the one by la times and Rasmussen are simply fraud polls because they weigh the polls incorrect to help the democrats

//\\\\\\\\

In the 2012 *election*, voters between the *ages* of 18-29 made up just 19 percent of the electorate — that's HALF the share of the Baby Boomer *voting*bloc (who were 38 percent of the electorate). In fact, millennials continue to have the lowest voter turnout of any *age group*.May 16, 2016
//////

Again can you read???

Those voting for democrats have the lowest turnout  which means not polling likely voters is a way to do a fraud poll to try to cheat and energize the democrats and deflate the conservatives 

Total BS and corruption by the deep states polling


----------



## busybee01

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd your polls work out in 2016?  Still calling Hillary Madame President?
Click to expand...


How did the polls work out in 2018? They were right on the mark except for Rasmussen who had Republicans ahead in the generic poll for the House.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Mac1958 said:


> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
> .



Why would anyone pay attention to such polls, knowing that would not win the election?  Oh, I forgot!  Libtards!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> A better rebuttal is the history of polling, and Bidens history of losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The history of polling shows that polling is very accurate in determining the winner of the popular vote. 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Biden has yet to be the Democrats nominee for President. But given how popular the Obama administration was and still is among Democrats, Democrats are more likely than not to have Biden as their nominee in 2020.
Click to expand...


I love how you combine your ignorance of history, poor math skills, and complete lack of knowledge of the electoral process to prove that you are a complete imbecile without any doubt!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden 2020  go ahead pin your hopes on that fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was elected and re-elected Vice President. Served 8 years as Vice President. Democrats obviously like him and so does most of the United States.
Click to expand...


He rode Obama's coattails because people know Obama was young and black and needed an old white man to provide balance to the ticket.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls are split between Hillary Clinton winning and … Hillary Clinton winning in a landslide
> 
> 
> Clinton now leads Donald Trump in national polling averages by about 7 points, with every recent live interview poll showing her up by between 4 and 12 points.
> 
> She continues to hold on to solid leads in a series of states that would put her over the 270 electoral votes she needs to win, and she seems to have taken the lead in even most of the swing states she _doesn’t_ need (like Florida, North Carolina, and Nevada).
> 
> 
> 
> New poll shows we're 'starting to hear the faint rumblings of a Hillary Clinton landslide'
> 
> A poll from Quinnipiac University released on Thursday gave Hillary Clinton a massive advantage over her Republican counterpart, Donald Trump, just 75 days before November's election.
> 
> The poll put Clinton, the Democratic presidential nominee, at 51% and Trump, the Republican nominee, at 41% in a head-to-head matchup.
> 
> 
> 
> Why 2016 election polls missed their mark
> 
> *Why 2016 election polls missed their mark*
> 
> *How could the polls have been so wrong about the state of the election?*
> 
> *There is a great deal of speculation but no clear answers as to the cause of the disconnect, but there is one point of agreement: Across the board, polls underestimated Trump’s level of support. With few exceptions, the final round of public polling showed Clinton with a lead of 1 to 7 percentage points in the national popular vote. State-level polling was more variable, but there were few instances where polls overstated Trump’s support.*
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national polls said Clinton would win the popular vote. Guess what, she did. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. Your not winning the electoral college without winning the popular vote in all likelihood. Unless there is a successful third party run to split the anti-Trump vote, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...


You are talking about "likelihood" for a man that was written off when he announced, never believed had a chance to win the nomination against 16 other Republicans, and then bitch-slapped Hillary to the losers bracket in the election.  Likelihood?  You don't have a fucking clue as to what is "likely" dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden 2020  go ahead pin your hopes on that fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was elected and re-elected Vice President. Served 8 years as Vice President. Democrats obviously like him and so does most of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see who is laughing in November 2020. Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...


Yep, right back to the White House!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> The above is peoples interpretations of pictures and video. No one has accused Biden of assault or rape. The same cannot be said for President Trump. President Trump is on record of bragging about Sexually assaulting women. "I just start kissing them, I grab them by the p&*&*". Then President Trump made illegal payments to two different Women that he committed adulty with to keep them from talking about it. Sending money to people to keep them from talking during an election campaign is illegal. Trump's lawyer, Michael Cohen is going to jail for is part in this crime. Michael Cohen and David Pecker of the National Enquirer have both confirmed that Trump order the payments. Once Trump is no longer President, he will be doing jail time as well for his illegal payment to Stormy Daniels.



What's "adulty"?

Sending money to keep people quiet is perfectly legal, dumbass!  If they request it, it is blackmail!

Let's see your proof of these affairs.  So far no one can provide any evidence.

Biden is a dirty old man.  The first time he puts his hands on a young lady and she turns around and slaps the shit out of him, his race will be over!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm yeah, and how did those polls work with the last Presidential election ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls worked just fine. They predicted Hillary Clinton would win the popular vote by 3 percentage points and she ended up winning the popular vote by 2 percentage points.
> 
> *90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college and the election. It was a rare fluke that Hillary did not win the electoral college. In order for Trump to be re-elected, he will need to win the popular vote. No President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
> 
> So the national polls which predict the popular vote result have been right and were right for Hillary Clinton.
> 
> But Trump is 13.5 points behind Biden instead of just 3 points behind Hillary. There will not be any fluke electoral college victories in 2020. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to put your money where your mouth is?  Bet against Trump and make money if you're so confident.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Careful, the polls and MSM have been wrong before
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust scientific polling over betting in Vegas. The national polls were RIGHT in 2016, Hillary won the popular vote.
Click to expand...


Scientific polling?  Ask Hillary how well that worked out for her in those states she skipped!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain lost to Obama by 9 million votes
> Romney lost to Obama by 5 million votes
> 
> Hillary spent twice as much as Trump
> Had a 72% chance of winning
> and won the popular vote by only 3 million votes
> 
> The polls not only had Hillary winning,
> they had her winning in a landslide...
> 3 million is not a landslide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the polls had her winning by 3%, she ended up winning by 2%. That is pretty close. Point is also the national polls said she would win and she did win in the popular vote which is what nation polls are looking at.
> 
> *90% of the time, the Winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. Trump has not shown he can win the popular vote. There for Trump is not likely to win in 2020 since the odds are that the popular vote winner will be the electoral college winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
Click to expand...


There is always a first time for everything, dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Slow Joe just doesn't have the energy to match Trump yo'd be better off w
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Slow Joe just doesn't have the energy to match Trump, you'd be better off with Hee Haw Cortes..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden can actually run. I'm not sure that Donald Trump can.
Click to expand...


Biden run?  His elevator no longer goes anywhere near the top floor!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden drools all over himself when the Girl Scouts show up to sell cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Trump rapes, kisses, and grabs women by the p?>sy when he gets the impulse.
Click to expand...


Proof?  Oh, damn!  That just blows your whole theory now, doesn't it?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this video, Hillary had a 95% probability of winning.  Total bullshit.  Your spin that the polls only track the popular vote is misleading.  CNN had Hillary winning her blue wall states, FL, NC, and many more that Trump actually won, so the MSM and polls were total bullshit in 2016.  The 3% popular vote prediction vs 2% actual means that the polls need to factor in the CA and NY effects, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The national polls predicted Hillary would win the popular vote. They were right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again wrong
> 
> The same voters at play
> 
> Florida mid terms both the state wide repubs won.  Over a long term Demi senator
> 
> Trump has higher approval ratings today than the mid terms where he increased the republicans senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps average approval rating after 2 years as President in the GALLUP poll is 40%. That's the lowest average of any sitting President in history. It does not bode well for his 2020 re-election chances. What happens in Florida won't matter. The Democrats will secure victory e.asily in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won these states by TINY margins in 2016. It won't happen in 2020. Without those states, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...


Why don't you just Gallup your way to bed and stay there until November 2020 and then you can come out so we can laugh at you!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> President TRUMP won the election didn't he...……...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did, in one of the 5 fluke elections out the 58 there have been in this nations history. Its rare that a candidate loses the popular vote but is then able to win the election through the electoral college. It won't work again in 2020. Trump will have to win the popularity vote in 2020 in order to be re-elected. There is no sign that Trump can win the popular vote in the next Presidential election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again wrong
> 
> The same voters at play
> 
> Florida mid terms both the state wide repubs won.  Over a long term Demi senator
> 
> Trump has higher approval ratings today than the mid terms where he increased the republicans senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps average approval rating after 2 years as President in the GALLUP poll is 40%. That's the lowest average of any sitting President in history. It does not bode well for his 2020 re-election chances. What happens in Florida won't matter. The Democrats will secure victory e.asily in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won these states by TINY margins in 2016. It won't happen in 2020. Without those states, Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is up to 44%
> 
> Higher than before when he won the president
> 
> Remember the average is below the real average
> 
> Trump won more senate seats during the mid terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but his average of all approval ratings taken, by GALLUP, since January 20, 2017 is 40%, the lowest for any sitting President in history. 44% is just is approval rating last month,* Not the average of the past two years. *
Click to expand...


Do you know what the past means, dumbass?

It means nobody fucking cares what happened over the last two years as far as polls go!  You shouldn't either because it just illustrates how stupid you are!


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where one can go and read
> The polls on Hillary against trump by 16 points and sanders against trump by 22 points. This is in Michigan where trump beat Hillary
> 
> The fraud polls off by 17 points
> 
> 
> Clinton, Trump Hold Big Leads in Michigan: Poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These polls were taken in March. Most of the later polling had Clinton ahead by 5-7 points in Michigan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This proves all polls other than the one by la times and Rasmussen are simply fraud polls because they weigh the polls incorrect to help the democrats
> 
> //\\\\\\\\
> 
> In the 2012 *election*, voters between the *ages* of 18-29 made up just 19 percent of the electorate — that's HALF the share of the Baby Boomer *voting*bloc (who were 38 percent of the electorate). In fact, millennials continue to have the lowest voter turnout of any *age group*.May 16, 2016
> //////
> 
> Again can you read???
> 
> Those voting for democrats have the lowest turnout  which means not polling likely voters is a way to do a fraud poll to try to cheat and energize the democrats and deflate the conservatives
> 
> Total BS and corruption by the deep states polling
Click to expand...


Can you read? Rasmussen totally whiffed on 2018 with Democrats picking up the most seats since Watergate. If you look at the polling in 2018, the polls using registered voters and likely voters were pretty close. Rasmussen completely whiffed on the likely voter turnout in 2018.

The trouble with 2016 is that both candidates were incredibly unpopular. Both Trump and Clinton had disapproval ratings in the 60's. Trump in the mid 60s and Clinton in the low 60s. 

You are the one who is corrupt. All you can do is lie because you refuse to admit the truth.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.



How about you getting a grip on your own penis and see what comes out!  You have no evidence of anything!


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Get some help


The age group that votes most for democrats is the 18-29 group

And that group has only a 42 % turnout

The age group that votes most for conservatives is the group that includes 60 age

And that group votes the MOST for conservatives at a 71% turnout

So all the polls that does not poll likely voters are totally BS polls trying to cheat and fool

And that cheating may give them an extra 3 or 4 points

And notice which age group that would be harder to fool??  Yes the more experienced and they vote the most conservative

The group most easy to fool are the 18-29 group and that group because of less experience votes more for liberals than any group

So it's easy to see how crooked the deep state has become

Brainwashing and fooling the low logics

That's why a logic test for voting trump will bring to stop electing  crooks by unwise voters


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> Got a new poll out today in South Carolina, the heart of Trump loving territory. This poll is done by* Emerson.
> *
> TRUMP: 52%
> 
> BIDEN: 48%
> 
> When a Republican President can barely win South Carolina, its over for them.



What about the polls by Lake, and Palmer?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some unbiased evidence that indicates that Trump can win in 2020.  The Las Vegas betting odds.  If you are so confident he will lose, put your money where your mouth is and win some cash.  p.s. Trump also has history on his side.  Its difficult to beat an incumbent president.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Agreed that the GOP lost the House in 2018. We can disagree on the reasons why.  IMHO it was because the MSM scared off  (40) incumbent GOP congressmen.  Another reason is that the dems put up good candidates in toss-up districts like Connor Lamb in Pittsburgh.  Then Nancy and AOC whine when they vote to tell ICE when illegals try to buy guns.  Primary them in 2020 and lose the House when the leftists try to promote their agenda.
> 
> In 2020 Barr'ing anything unusual, the GOP wins the presidency, keeps the Senate, and has a good shot at taking the House back.  So we're looking at 2020 very differently.  When the voters see the dem's agenda they will never vote for a dem.  Here are the dem policies I'm tracking for 2020:
> 1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
> 2. Sanctuary cities & states
> 3. Free college
> 4. Single Payer Healthcare, aka rationed healthcare
> 5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones"
> 6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
> 7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
> 8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
> 9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property
> 10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
> 11. Raise taxes, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
> 12. Max food stamps instead of good paying jobs
> 13. Opioid problem running rampant across the US
> 14. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
> 15. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
> 16. No new pipelines
> 17. No offshore drilling
> 18. No privacy as tech giants like google and facebook work with dems to promote liberalism
> 19. Colleges only allow liberal speakers and professors who indoctrinate kids to be liberals or flunk out
> 20. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
> 21. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
> 22. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
> 23. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
> 24. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump and paid for the phony Steele Dossier
> 25. Sell US secrets like Wen Ho Lee sold nuke secrets to China, and Obama/Hillary sold uranium to the Russians via the UraniumOne scam
> 26. Have the Black Panthers or antifa guard urban polling stations with clubs to keep conservative voters away, guarantee those 300,000 to 0 results
> 27. Do not allow conservative blacks on TV, keep those urban plantations 100% democrat.
> 28. Allow the aclu, and BLM to protect criminals and put blue lives in danger.
> 29. Hire bimbos to swear that they were sexually assaulted by the GOP candidates.
> 30. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
> 31. Democrats refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
> 32. Democrats want to give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but won't help US citizens living in tent cities
> 33. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
> 34. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
> 35. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
> 36. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
> 37. Trump has Navarro and Lightheiser managing economic & Trade Policy, to bring back good jobs the dems have no one
> 38. Promote or excuse the murder of newborns, i.e. "infantacide"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best case scenario for Trump is that he loses by only one or two states in the electoral college. The worst case scenario is that he only wins a total of 12 states and 64 electoral votes. If* Texas and Arizona* flip blue in 2020, this could be the outcome.
> 
> Trump may get slaughtered in 2020 and win only the following states:
> 
> South Carolina
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Oklahoma
> Kansas
> Nebraska
> South Dakota
> North Dakota
> Wyoming
> Idaho
> Utah
> Alaska
> 
> That's only 64 electoral votes.
Click to expand...


You don't think Trump can win deep red Kentucky?  I knew you were stupid, but not THAT stupid!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy to say Trump will win. But show some unbiased evidence that indicates he can win in 2020. Like his approval rating or polling data. Just claiming that he will "kick your ass" is meaningless and irrelevant.
> 
> Also, let me remind you that the Republicans just lost the House Of Representatives. It belongs to the Democrats now. By January 2021, Democrats may have the White House and both houses of Congress. It will be fun watching the Trump supporters explain how that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some unbiased evidence that indicates that Trump can win in 2020.  The Las Vegas betting odds.  If you are so confident he will lose, put your money where your mouth is and win some cash.  p.s. Trump also has history on his side.  Its difficult to beat an incumbent president.
> Cohen Testimony Has Zero Effect on 2020 Presidential Odds
> 
> Agreed that the GOP lost the House in 2018. We can disagree on the reasons why.  IMHO it was because the MSM scared off  (40) incumbent GOP congressmen.  Another reason is that the dems put up good candidates in toss-up districts like Connor Lamb in Pittsburgh.  Then Nancy and AOC whine when they vote to tell ICE when illegals try to buy guns.  Primary them in 2020 and lose the House when the leftists try to promote their agenda.
> 
> In 2020 Barr'ing anything unusual, the GOP wins the presidency, keeps the Senate, and has a good shot at taking the House back.  So we're looking at 2020 very differently.  When the voters see the dem's agenda they will never vote for a dem.  Here are the dem policies I'm tracking for 2020:
> 1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
> 2. Sanctuary cities & states
> 3. Free college
> 4. Single Payer Healthcare, aka rationed healthcare
> 5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones"
> 6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
> 7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
> 8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
> 9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property
> 10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
> 11. Raise taxes, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
> 12. Max food stamps instead of good paying jobs
> 13. Opioid problem running rampant across the US
> 14. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
> 15. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
> 16. No new pipelines
> 17. No offshore drilling
> 18. No privacy as tech giants like google and facebook work with dems to promote liberalism
> 19. Colleges only allow liberal speakers and professors who indoctrinate kids to be liberals or flunk out
> 20. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
> 21. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
> 22. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
> 23. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
> 24. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump and paid for the phony Steele Dossier
> 25. Sell US secrets like Wen Ho Lee sold nuke secrets to China, and Obama/Hillary sold uranium to the Russians via the UraniumOne scam
> 26. Have the Black Panthers or antifa guard urban polling stations with clubs to keep conservative voters away, guarantee those 300,000 to 0 results
> 27. Do not allow conservative blacks on TV, keep those urban plantations 100% democrat.
> 28. Allow the aclu, and BLM to protect criminals and put blue lives in danger.
> 29. Hire bimbos to swear that they were sexually assaulted by the GOP candidates.
> 30. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
> 31. Democrats refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
> 32. Democrats want to give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but won't help US citizens living in tent cities
> 33. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
> 34. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
> 35. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
> 36. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
> 37. Trump has Navarro and Lightheiser managing economic & Trade Policy, to bring back good jobs the dems have no one
> 38. Promote or excuse the murder of newborns, i.e. "infantacide"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best case scenario for Trump is that he loses by only one or two states in the electoral college. The worst case scenario is that he only wins a total of 12 states and 64 electoral votes. If* Texas and Arizona* flip blue in 2020, this could be the outcome.
> 
> Trump may get slaughtered in 2020 and win only the following states:
> 
> South Carolina
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Oklahoma
> Kansas
> Nebraska
> South Dakota
> North Dakota
> Wyoming
> Idaho
> Utah
> Alaska
> 
> That's only 64 electoral votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I got to revise this list. There four other states that I think Trump will win, even with the worst night possible for Trump.
> 
> West Virginia
> Kentucky
> Tennessee
> Arkansas
> 
> South Carolina
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Oklahoma
> Kansas
> Nebraska
> South Dakota
> North Dakota
> Wyoming
> Idaho
> Utah
> Alaska
> 
> So that is 94 electoral votes. Biden wins with 444 electoral votes to Trumps 94 electoral votes.
Click to expand...


You didn't read that list did you.

Maybe there is some hope for you since you backtracked your list.  Keep working at it and you will see that no one wants Libtards in the White House again.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ A year and a half away from the 2008 election Obama wasn’t even on the radar. So stop with the meaningless polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was very much on the radar at that time. He started his campaign in February 2007.
Click to expand...


He was never on the radar.  His skin is a special Stealth technology that makes him invisible to libtards so they cannot see the empty suit he was!


----------



## GreenAndBlue

The turn out by the most liberal group

18-29. Is 42%

The turn out by the most conservative group because of time to learn is the 60 age group who turns out at 71%

This shows only Rasmussen is polling correctly  by likely voters and that's why they are higher for trump


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

U2Edge said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *90% of Hillary Clintons votes came from just 5 places.  Los Angelos, Chicago, New York City, New Orleans. and your Ass.
> 
> She only won 15% of The Geographical US.
> 
> To win a National Election, you cannot just appeal to such a narrow concentrated Demographic.
> 
> The Electoral College was designed to defeat that, and make sure that a President appealed to the widest possible cross section of The Country.
> 
> Trump won 85% of all the counties in THE US, and that is exactly how The Electoral College was supposed to Work.
> 
> I think he wins by an even wider margin now as any concerns about his ability to do the job have no merit, and scare tactics by The Left are going to fall on deaf ears.
> 
> Carry on with your propaganda campaign.  You go girl.
> 
> People just aren't going to listen this time.  It had some traction back in 2016...but you dimwits have painted yourself in a corner having accomplished nothing but division, calls for impeachment, your subpoena cannon, and your Nothing Burger waste of $40 Million Dollars on Moscow Mueller.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats did win back the House Of Representatives which The Donald is not happy about. I support the electoral college for some the reasons you mentioned. Having said that, the winner of the popular vote is still more than 90% of the time also the winner of the electoral college. No sitting President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
> 
> The polling to date on Trump VS. Biden does not look good for Trump at all. Trump has the lowest average approval rating of any President in history after over two years in office. His average after two years is 40%. The next lowest average was Truman at 45% and he declined to run for a second election after his first victory in 1948.
> 
> I'm waiting for the next Trump VS. Biden matchup poll to be released. Will see if Trump's position improves at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> October 25, 2016...*NYTimes gave Hillary 93% chance of winning the election.*
> 2016 Election Forecast: Who Will Be President?
> 
> 
> 
> Your candidate:
> *Joe Biden: ‘I’ve Never Been Gainfully Employed In My Life’*
> Joe Biden: ‘I’ve Never Been Gainfully Employed In My Life’ | Breitbart
> 
> There's nothing like putting a free-loader in charge of the economy, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's worked far harder in his life than Trump. Biden has served the nation most of his life. Trump inherited his money, *and squandered much of it.* Trump was never a good businessman. His real talent is in being a talk show host, a shock jock. His mouth and the crazy that comes out of it is where his talent lies. He should have been like Rush Limbaugh or Howard Stern. Business, economics, policy analysis, and politics are not where his talents lie.
> 
> Bring up Hillary and the 2016 election all you like. It won't save Trump from defeat in 2020.
Click to expand...


You have to be kidding me?  I think you have even surpassed Ocassional-Cortex on the "Oh, my God, I am so fucking stupid!" scale!


----------



## Mac1958

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone pay attention to such polls, knowing that would not win the election?  Oh, I forgot!  Libtards!
Click to expand...

I know, polls only matter when you like them.

Partisans.  Funny.
.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

The age group that includes 60 yr olds

Have the most experience to learn good from bad and this group is most for trump and they turn out to vote. At 71%

The least experienced group that includes the 18 yr old has the least experience to learn good from bad and they vote most for liberals and they turn out the least of all groups. 42%

So this shows only polls that weighs correctly likely voters are legit

Like rasmussen


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Poll on mich. by nbc news

Had Clinton besting trump by 16 points. But trump got more votes

That same poll said sanders would best trump by 22 points 

That poll was off by 17 points 

A poll like that will energize the democrats and deflate the conservatives. And may have cheated to gain 3 or 4 points for the democrats 

And this is why they keep putting out the fraud polls


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Trump will need to win by over 5 points to offset the crooked polls agenda


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. The polls were right. A fluke of the electoral college is how Trump pulled out a victory. Its rare that it happens. No sitting President has been re-elected without winning the Popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop with that bullshit.  *HILLARY LOST TO TRUMP*.   There is no "popular vote" there is only the *Electoral College*.
> Watch the video and see how the MSM went thru all the states and said that there was no way Trump could win the election.
> *The MSM/CNN said in the video that Hillary had a 95% probability of winning the election. Its the election that matters not the popular vote.  The polls were all wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *01. The National Polls are predicting the popular vote.
> 
> 02. Over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. There have been 58 Presidential elections. In only 5 of those elections, did the popular vote winner, fail to win the electoral college. Its a rare fluke when the popular vote winner is not the winner of the electoral college.
> 
> 03. The National Polls predicted Hillary Clinton would win the popular vote.
> 
> 04. Hillary Clinton won the popular vote proving that the polls were correct.
> 
> 05. Trump's victory in the electoral college was a rare fluke and it was a victory by very tiny margins in three states that the Hillary Campaign had neglected in terms of visits and funding.
> 
> 06. One news organization predicted Hillary has a 95% chance of winning is not representative of all polling organizations and all elections before that time or since that time. The prediction also was NOT 100% chance of winning either.
> 
> 07. The national polls correctly predicted the popular vote in 2016. No sitting President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
> 
> 08. There is such a thing as rare win under unlikely conditions based on probability. That is exactly what happened in 2016. Trump was lucky. You can be lucky once, but it would not be rational to believe that 2016 shows or proves that Trump is going to win in 2020. The razor thin margin of victory and how improbable the victory was in 2016 makes it extremely unlikely that situation will repeat itself in 2020.
> 
> 09. Trump will not be re-elected President in 2020 without winning the popular vote. The average of his approval ratings the past two years and the early polling match ups against Biden done by multiple polling agencies, all show that Trumps chances in 2020 are even less likely than they were in 2016. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*1. We aren't talking about national polls, my video shows how the MSM predicted THE 2016 ELECTION (not national polls)*_
> _*2. irrelevant*_
> _*3. irrelevant (the popular vote does not elect the president)*_
> _*4. Wrong.  The MSM polls in my video predicted Hillary would win the election (the pop vote is irrelevant)*_
> _*5. A win is a win baby, come on 2020*_
> _*6. The majority of polls predicted that Hillary would win the election, i.e. the EC, they were wrong for whatever reasons*_
> _*7. the 2016 pop vote is irrelevant, 2020 will be decided by the EC, NOT the popular vote*_
> _*8. Agreed.  Trump barely won in 2016 in spite of the FBI, DOJ, and MSM's coordinated efforts.  He and we were very lucky.  Since you cite history, don't incumbent presidents usually win re-election?  I think they do.*_
> _*Trump will likely win reelection in 2020*_
> _*9. Stop with that popular vote bullshit.  CA and NY can "harvest" all the votes they want and the EC negates their efforts. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you think of the polling in 2016, it does not invalidate all polling from then on and for eternity. Scientific polling has a good history, and Trump's campaign like any campaign will be using polling data when thinking and deciding on campaign strategy. You can't dismiss polling in 2019 or 2020, by simply saying that well this happened in 2016, so Trump is all good. You are In for a rude awakening with that type of logic.
> 
> The electoral college saved Trump by a razor thin margin in 2016. That's unlikely to happen in 2020. He is going to need to win the popular vote to have any chance of winning the Electoral college.
> 
> The popular vote and Electoral College are not really separate things actually. They are intertwined with each other especially since its the popular vote in each state which determines who gets the Electoral Votes of that state.
> 
> Key metrics like Trump's approval ratings, and how he does in polling against the Democratic candidates show that he is seriously vulnerable. Most people don't approve of the job he is doing. About 48% say there is no way they would ever vote for him. Your a thin Ice when 48% of the country already states that there is no way they will vote for you.
Click to expand...


Good post.  Agree on polling, polls can be accurate if free from bias.  The IBD poll (Investor's Business Daily) correctly predicted the Trump win.  I firmly believe that some polls try to influence the electorate, like the incorrect 2016 polls seen on CNN (in the video) that said Hillary had a 95% probability of winning (so why waste your time voting for Trump?).  

We can disagree on the popular vote.  IMHO states like CA and NY distort the popular vote results as well as 3rd and 4th party candidates running.  Got any illegals voting or "vote harvesting" going on there?  For a true popular vote win there should only be two candidates to pick from, and strict voter ID laws.

2020 will sort out the polls again.


----------



## PoliticalChic

U2Edge said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. The polls were right. A fluke of the electoral college is how Trump pulled out a victory. Its rare that it happens. No sitting President has been re-elected without winning the Popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I showed.....she did no such thing.
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?
> 
> It's something else you're clueless about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter who they are because they will be voting again in 2020 and this time in even higher numbers AGAINST Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get you on record: just fine with you that illegal aliens vote in our elections.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the perfect example of why America-hating Democrats/Liberals need be exiles, and government schools revamped, the Leftist agents removed.
> 
> 
> Please keep posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump appears to be a Russian asset, so everything needs to be done to remove him from office. Better to have illegals voting in US elections(*which THEY are not in any significant amount)* than to have a Russian asset sitting in the White House. Russia and their potential asset in the White House are a far bigger threat than anyone from Latin America.
> 
> I'm a Republican and prior to 2016 had NEVER voted for a Democrat.
Click to expand...



"Trump appears to be a Russian asset, "


Gads, you're a moron....


Anti-Russia Actions by Trump…things that have directly and indirectly effected Russia

1.Bombed Russian ally, Syria, hitting Russian facilities killing a number of Russian military

2.Pulled out of the Iran deal…a Russian signee

3.Pulled out of Paris Accords….a Russian signee

4.Sanctions against Russia…460 sanctions against individuals and entities

5.Expelled Russian diplomats

6.Gave Ukraine Javelin anti-tank missiles to use against Russian proxies

7. Obama….more flexible, Hillary ‘reset button,’ wouldn’t give Poland defensive missiles, Uranium one deal….

8. At the NATO meeting, he warned Germany not to make huge energy deals enriching Russia….

9. “For years, the Clintons have been taking money from Russia. Usually, the price for a speech was at least $250,000. What does Bill or Hillary have to talk about that would warrant taking that much for speaking for only about 30-45 minutes? It is ironic Hillary claims that Trump is Putin’s puppet, considering she has no problem taking money from shady Russian sources. 


10. …something else about Hillary. An FBI informant stated that Russia paid millions of dollars to lobby so that Clinton’s charities would receive assistance. The biggest catch is Hillary was Secretary of State when this occurred. Can we say pay to play? It looks like Hillary knows more about colluding with Russia than anyone else.


Her loud barking about Moscow is a played straight out of the Saul Alinsky Rules for Radicals book. Accuse the other side of impropriety while you are doing that same thing. In truth, Russian money was probably used in Hillary’s election campaign.”
Since When Do Democrats Hate Russia?





And, of course, you dunce, first and foremost.....

*Russia is a dictatorship.
Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.

Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????*


*QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see an unqualified opinion, but nothing to back it up.  So lets just say we'll see in 2020.  Remember how Hillary had a 95% probability of winning in 2016?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She won by 3 million votes. The polls were right. A fluke of the electoral college is how Trump pulled out a victory. Its rare that it happens. No sitting President has been re-elected without winning the Popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop with that bullshit.  *HILLARY LOST TO TRUMP*.   There is no "popular vote" there is only the *Electoral College*.
> Watch the video and see how the MSM went thru all the states and said that there was no way Trump could win the election.
> *The MSM/CNN said in the video that Hillary had a 95% probability of winning the election. Its the election that matters not the popular vote.  The polls were all wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *01. The National Polls are predicting the popular vote.
> 
> 02. Over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote wins the electoral college. There have been 58 Presidential elections. In only 5 of those elections, did the popular vote winner, fail to win the electoral college. Its a rare fluke when the popular vote winner is not the winner of the electoral college.
> 
> 03. The National Polls predicted Hillary Clinton would win the popular vote.
> 
> 04. Hillary Clinton won the popular vote proving that the polls were correct.
> 
> 05. Trump's victory in the electoral college was a rare fluke and it was a victory by very tiny margins in three states that the Hillary Campaign had neglected in terms of visits and funding.
> 
> 06. One news organization predicted Hillary has a 95% chance of winning is not representative of all polling organizations and all elections before that time or since that time. The prediction also was NOT 100% chance of winning either.
> 
> 07. The national polls correctly predicted the popular vote in 2016. No sitting President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote.
> 
> 08. There is such a thing as rare win under unlikely conditions based on probability. That is exactly what happened in 2016. Trump was lucky. You can be lucky once, but it would not be rational to believe that 2016 shows or proves that Trump is going to win in 2020. The razor thin margin of victory and how improbable the victory was in 2016 makes it extremely unlikely that situation will repeat itself in 2020.
> 
> 09. Trump will not be re-elected President in 2020 without winning the popular vote. The average of his approval ratings the past two years and the early polling match ups against Biden done by multiple polling agencies, all show that Trumps chances in 2020 are even less likely than they were in 2016. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*1. We aren't talking about national polls, my video shows how the MSM predicted THE 2016 ELECTION (not national polls)*_
> _*2. irrelevant*_
> _*3. irrelevant (the popular vote does not elect the president)*_
> _*4. Wrong.  The MSM polls in my video predicted Hillary would win the election (the pop vote is irrelevant)*_
> _*5. A win is a win baby, come on 2020*_
> _*6. The majority of polls predicted that Hillary would win the election, i.e. the EC, they were wrong for whatever reasons*_
> _*7. the 2016 pop vote is irrelevant, 2020 will be decided by the EC, NOT the popular vote*_
> _*8. Agreed.  Trump barely won in 2016 in spite of the FBI, DOJ, and MSM's coordinated efforts.  He and we were very lucky.  Since you cite history, don't incumbent presidents usually win re-election?  I think they do.*_
> _*Trump will likely win reelection in 2020*_
> _*9. Stop with that popular vote bullshit.  CA and NY can "harvest" all the votes they want and the EC negates their efforts. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you think of the polling in 2016, it does not invalidate all polling from then on and for eternity. Scientific polling has a good history, and Trump's campaign like any campaign will be using polling data when thinking and deciding on campaign strategy. You can't dismiss polling in 2019 or 2020, by simply saying that well this happened in 2016, so Trump is all good. You are In for a rude awakening with that type of logic.
> 
> The electoral college saved Trump by a razer thin margin in 2016. That's unlikely to happen in 2020. He is going to need to win the popular vote to have any chance of winning the Electoral college.
> 
> The popular vote and Electoral College are not really separate things actually. They are intertwined with each other especially since its the popular vote in each state which determines who gets the Electoral Votes of that state.
> 
> Key metrics like Trump's approval ratings, and how he does in polling against the Democratic candidates show that he is seriously vulnerable. Most people don't approve of the job he is doing. About 48% say there is no way they would ever vote for him. Your a thin Ice when 48% of the country already states that there is no way they will vote for you.
Click to expand...






*“Survey finds Hillary Clinton has ‘more than 99% chance’ of winning election over Donald Trump”  *Saturday 5 November 2016 17:44

*The man who predicted 49 out of 50 states in 2012 has said who will win on Tuesday*


The Russians colluded to support their bribe partner, Bill's wife.....
...here's why:
[October 25, 2016...*NYTimes gave Hillary 93% chance of winning the election.*
2016 Election Forecast: Who Will Be President?]


----------



## SmokeALib

O'Biden (ie. creepy joe) is dumber than 2 rocks.


----------



## SmokeALib

Even the Washington Compost published Creepy Joe in action:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...e-biden/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.63181a781177


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Mac1958 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone pay attention to such polls, knowing that would not win the election?  Oh, I forgot!  Libtards!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, polls only matter when you like them.
> 
> Partisans.  Funny.
> .
Click to expand...


Polls only matter when you are a dumbass who is easily swayed by false information.


----------



## Mac1958

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this matters, but the polls were actually not far off.
> 
> They were issued based on human votes,  not electoral votes.
> 
> They predicted a narrow Hillary win in popular votes, and that's what happened.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone pay attention to such polls, knowing that would not win the election?  Oh, I forgot!  Libtards!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, polls only matter when you like them.
> 
> Partisans.  Funny.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polls only matter when you are a dumbass who is easily swayed by false information.
Click to expand...

Well, there's some irony for ya.
.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

This proves how crooked the whole system is

The whole deep state system 

///////////

*How did 2016 voters and nonvoters compare?*
The data also provide a profile of voting-eligible nonvoters. Four-in-ten Americans who were eligible to vote did not do so in 2016. There are striking demographic differences between voters and nonvoters, and significant political differences as well. Compared with validated voters, nonvoters were more likely to be younger, less educated, less affluent and nonwhite. And nonvoters were much more Democratic.

/////.

All polls are BS that does not poll for likely voters 

Only Rasmussen polls correctly
And this shows all educators and all media not speaking up is part of this treason to stop a fair election 

Many sites makes their money from making the fighting equal

So these sites will help the loser side to be more equal to bring more drama and profits 

What will now happen since all this insane greed for profit will keep the harmful group equal for the money 

What will happen is a stampede of the wise to other wise and both away from the unwise 

When the wise flees they the come together and start their offense to totally stop this insane greed to brainwash the unwise

Trump has the men


Trump has the white men in a landslide 

A total change will now come and strict laws will come that stops making money off of increasing drama and fighting

The harmers must be the losers and not propped up by the insane greed !


----------



## GreenAndBlue

As the above post says

Non voters much more democratic

That then means the unwise are democrats !! 

And that means this nation will fall if not severely stopped

The insane greed that props up the harmers as equal to non harmers to increase profits must be stopped


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> The age group that includes 60 yr olds
> 
> Have the most experience to learn good from bad and this group is most for trump and they turn out to vote. At 71%
> 
> The least experienced group that includes the 18 yr old has the least experience to learn good from bad and they vote most for liberals and they turn out the least of all groups. 42%
> 
> So this shows only polls that weighs correctly likely voters are legit
> 
> Like rasmussen



A likely voter poll is one in which the pollster tries to estimate the turnout. It can be based on history but it can be based on other factors as well. Since Trump was elected, polls have underestimated Democrat support.

Final Results -- -- 53.3 44.9 Democrats +8.4
RCP Average 10/13 - 11/3 -- 49.7 42.4 Democrats +7.3
NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl 11/1 - 11/3 774 LV 50 43 Democrats +7
CNN 11/1 - 11/3 1151 LV 55 42 Democrats +13
ABC News/Wash Post 10/29 - 11/1 737 LV 52 44 Democrats +8
Rasmussen Reports 10/28 - 11/1 2500 LV 45 46 Republicans +1
IBD/TIPP 10/25 - 11/3 798 LV 50 41 Democrats +9
Economist/YouGov 10/28 - 10/30 1296 RV 47 42 Democrats +5
NPR/PBS/Marist 10/28 - 10/29 509 LV 52 43 Democrats +9
Harvard-Harris 10/26 - 10/28 1835 RV 47 38 Democrats +9
Reuters/Ipsos 10/24 - 10/30 1383 LV 49 42 Democrats +7
USA Today/Suffolk 10/18 - 10/22 1000 LV 51 43 Democrats +8
FOX News 10/13 - 10/16 841 LV 49 42 Democrats +7 

These are the final polls for the 2018 midterms. There was very little difference between registered and likely voters. You also see most of the pollsters got it very close. The 2 exceptions were CNN which had a larger margin for Democrats than actual turnout. The second was Rasmussen which got the party ahead wrong and missed by 9.4 points. Clearly their estimate of who was going to vote was completely wrong.


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> This proves how crooked the whole system is
> 
> The whole deep state system
> 
> ///////////
> 
> *How did 2016 voters and nonvoters compare?*
> The data also provide a profile of voting-eligible nonvoters. Four-in-ten Americans who were eligible to vote did not do so in 2016. There are striking demographic differences between voters and nonvoters, and significant political differences as well. Compared with validated voters, nonvoters were more likely to be younger, less educated, less affluent and nonwhite. And nonvoters were much more Democratic.
> 
> /////.
> 
> All polls are BS that does not poll for likely voters
> 
> Only Rasmussen polls correctly
> And this shows all educators and all media not speaking up is part of this treason to stop a fair election
> 
> Many sites makes their money from making the fighting equal
> 
> So these sites will help the loser side to be more equal to bring more drama and profits
> 
> What will now happen since all this insane greed for profit will keep the harmful group equal for the money
> 
> What will happen is a stampede of the wise to other wise and both away from the unwise
> 
> When the wise flees they the come together and start their offense to totally stop this insane greed to brainwash the unwise
> 
> Trump has the men
> 
> 
> Trump has the white men in a landslide
> 
> A total change will now come and strict laws will come that stops making money off of increasing drama and fighting
> 
> The harmers must be the losers and not propped up by the insane greed !



That is so much bullshit. All you prove is that you know nothing about polling. Your attempt to justify Rasmussen's polling does not jive with facts. They were completely wrong about the 2018 midterms yet you refuse to recognize that. 

There is no treason and there is no threat to fair elections. The threat is Republican attempts to stop people from voting or to not count votes once they are cast.

There is no such thing as wise and unwise voters. Someone voting for a candidate you like does not make them wise and someone who votes for a candidate you do not like does not make them unwise.

There is nothing inherently wise about white men. They are subject to being taken in by a con artist like Trump.


----------



## g5000

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


Both of them are geezers.  Way too old to be President.  Trump is already slurring and forgetting his lines.

We need new blood.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

busybee01 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> This proves how crooked the whole system is
> 
> The whole deep state system
> 
> ///////////
> 
> *How did 2016 voters and nonvoters compare?*
> The data also provide a profile of voting-eligible nonvoters. Four-in-ten Americans who were eligible to vote did not do so in 2016. There are striking demographic differences between voters and nonvoters, and significant political differences as well. Compared with validated voters, nonvoters were more likely to be younger, less educated, less affluent and nonwhite. And nonvoters were much more Democratic.
> 
> /////.
> 
> All polls are BS that does not poll for likely voters
> 
> Only Rasmussen polls correctly
> And this shows all educators and all media not speaking up is part of this treason to stop a fair election
> 
> Many sites makes their money from making the fighting equal
> 
> So these sites will help the loser side to be more equal to bring more drama and profits
> 
> What will now happen since all this insane greed for profit will keep the harmful group equal for the money
> 
> What will happen is a stampede of the wise to other wise and both away from the unwise
> 
> When the wise flees they the come together and start their offense to totally stop this insane greed to brainwash the unwise
> 
> Trump has the men
> 
> 
> Trump has the white men in a landslide
> 
> A total change will now come and strict laws will come that stops making money off of increasing drama and fighting
> 
> The harmers must be the losers and not propped up by the insane greed !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so much bullshit. All you prove is that you know nothing about polling. Your attempt to justify Rasmussen's polling does not jive with facts. They were completely wrong about the 2018 midterms yet you refuse to recognize that.
> 
> There is no treason and there is no threat to fair elections. The threat is Republican attempts to stop people from voting or to not count votes once they are cast.
> 
> There is no such thing as wise and unwise voters. Someone voting for a candidate you like does not make them wise and someone who votes for a candidate you do not like does not make them unwise.
> 
> There is nothing inherently wise about white men. They are subject to being taken in by a con artist like Trump.
Click to expand...



Wrong Dead Wrong again

What people brought the world out of the misery of the Stone Age?

And stopped infant sky high mortality rates 

Learn some history !!!!!!!!!

And about 

Registered voters compared to likely voters

From Nate silver

//////

*Registered Voter Polls Will (Usually) Overrate Democrats*
By Nate Silver


----------



## GreenAndBlue

busybee01 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> The age group that includes 60 yr olds
> 
> Have the most experience to learn good from bad and this group is most for trump and they turn out to vote. At 71%
> 
> The least experienced group that includes the 18 yr old has the least experience to learn good from bad and they vote most for liberals and they turn out the least of all groups. 42%
> 
> So this shows only polls that weighs correctly likely voters are legit
> 
> Like rasmussen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A likely voter poll is one in which the pollster tries to estimate the turnout. It can be based on history but it can be based on other factors as well. Since Trump was elected, polls have underestimated Democrat support.
> 
> Final Results -- -- 53.3 44.9 Democrats +8.4
> RCP Average 10/13 - 11/3 -- 49.7 42.4 Democrats +7.3
> NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl 11/1 - 11/3 774 LV 50 43 Democrats +7
> CNN 11/1 - 11/3 1151 LV 55 42 Democrats +13
> ABC News/Wash Post 10/29 - 11/1 737 LV 52 44 Democrats +8
> Rasmussen Reports 10/28 - 11/1 2500 LV 45 46 Republicans +1
> IBD/TIPP 10/25 - 11/3 798 LV 50 41 Democrats +9
> Economist/YouGov 10/28 - 10/30 1296 RV 47 42 Democrats +5
> NPR/PBS/Marist 10/28 - 10/29 509 LV 52 43 Democrats +9
> Harvard-Harris 10/26 - 10/28 1835 RV 47 38 Democrats +9
> Reuters/Ipsos 10/24 - 10/30 1383 LV 49 42 Democrats +7
> USA Today/Suffolk 10/18 - 10/22 1000 LV 51 43 Democrats +8
> FOX News 10/13 - 10/16 841 LV 49 42 Democrats +7
> 
> These are the final polls for the 2018 midterms. There was very little difference between registered and likely voters. You also see most of the pollsters got it very close. The 2 exceptions were CNN which had a larger margin for Democrats than actual turnout. The second was Rasmussen which got the party ahead wrong and missed by 9.4 points. Clearly their estimate of who was going to vote was completely wrong.
Click to expand...



The likely voters done by Gallup is only asking them if they plan to vote

The likely voters with Rasmussen works with reality and not hope

The 18-29.  Turnout rate is 42%

That is the strongest group for liberals 

The 50-64 group is the strongest group for conservatives because experience helps learn good from bad

This strongest group votes at 71% turn out

Polling these groups evenly is a major mistake 

And some polls like Reuters uses only adults in America   Not even registered   And when a site averages then they are a fraud 


So the democrats are out and out crooks and the men are waking up to this understanding and is spreading


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Again let this sink in

What does experience help with??

Yep knowing good and bad and this then has it outrageous that 18-29 can vote at all

Outrageous harm


----------



## GreenAndBlue

This last mid term

Had the house losing 41 seats to the Demos

But had the senate gaining 2

Compare to Obamas mid term 2014
 He lost 63 seats in the house and 6 seats in the senate

Obama was relected with that

So trump should win by a landslide if patterns hold


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> The age group that includes 60 yr olds
> 
> Have the most experience to learn good from bad and this group is most for trump and they turn out to vote. At 71%
> 
> The least experienced group that includes the 18 yr old has the least experience to learn good from bad and they vote most for liberals and they turn out the least of all groups. 42%
> 
> So this shows only polls that weighs correctly likely voters are legit
> 
> Like rasmussen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A likely voter poll is one in which the pollster tries to estimate the turnout. It can be based on history but it can be based on other factors as well. Since Trump was elected, polls have underestimated Democrat support.
> 
> Final Results -- -- 53.3 44.9 Democrats +8.4
> RCP Average 10/13 - 11/3 -- 49.7 42.4 Democrats +7.3
> NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl 11/1 - 11/3 774 LV 50 43 Democrats +7
> CNN 11/1 - 11/3 1151 LV 55 42 Democrats +13
> ABC News/Wash Post 10/29 - 11/1 737 LV 52 44 Democrats +8
> Rasmussen Reports 10/28 - 11/1 2500 LV 45 46 Republicans +1
> IBD/TIPP 10/25 - 11/3 798 LV 50 41 Democrats +9
> Economist/YouGov 10/28 - 10/30 1296 RV 47 42 Democrats +5
> NPR/PBS/Marist 10/28 - 10/29 509 LV 52 43 Democrats +9
> Harvard-Harris 10/26 - 10/28 1835 RV 47 38 Democrats +9
> Reuters/Ipsos 10/24 - 10/30 1383 LV 49 42 Democrats +7
> USA Today/Suffolk 10/18 - 10/22 1000 LV 51 43 Democrats +8
> FOX News 10/13 - 10/16 841 LV 49 42 Democrats +7
> 
> These are the final polls for the 2018 midterms. There was very little difference between registered and likely voters. You also see most of the pollsters got it very close. The 2 exceptions were CNN which had a larger margin for Democrats than actual turnout. The second was Rasmussen which got the party ahead wrong and missed by 9.4 points. Clearly their estimate of who was going to vote was completely wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The likely voters done by Gallup is only asking them if they plan to vote
> 
> The likely voters with Rasmussen works with reality and not hope
> 
> The 18-29.  Turnout rate is 42%
> 
> That is the strongest group for liberals
> 
> The 50-64 group is the strongest group for conservatives because experience helps learn good from bad
> 
> This strongest group votes at 71% turn out
> 
> Polling these groups evenly is a major mistake
> 
> And some polls like Reuters uses only adults in America   Not even registered   And when a site averages then they are a fraud
> 
> 
> So the democrats are out and out crooks and the men are waking up to this understanding and is spreading
Click to expand...


Again you seem to ignore the fact that Rasmussen was way off on the midterms. If they are doing it right then why did they miss so badly? Reuters/Ipsos had Democrats up by 7. They came closer than Rasmussen. You poll these groups according to how likely you think they will turn out.


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> This last mid term
> 
> Had the house losing 41 seats to the Demos
> 
> But had the senate gaining 2
> 
> Compare to Obamas mid term 2014
> He lost 63 seats in the house and 6 seats in the senate
> 
> Obama was relected with that
> 
> So trump should win by a landslide if patterns hold



Republicans gained complete control over a number of states and used that to heavily gerrymander a number of states. That is one reason why Democrats lost so many House seats. That also kept down the number of losses in the 2018 midterms. Example is Pennsylvania. Under the gerrymandered map, Republicans had 13 of the 18 House seats. Under a fair map, Pennsylvania is a 9-9 tie. 

The Senate had a very favorable map for Republicans. Losing only 2 seats was a victory for Democrats.


----------



## WelfareQueen

U2Edge said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden 2020  go ahead pin your hopes on that fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was elected and re-elected Vice President. Served 8 years as Vice President. Democrats obviously like him and so does most of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see who is laughing in November 2020. Trump is going home on January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...




I'm guessing those are the same polls that said Hillary would win in a landslide in 2016.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

It seems all these polls switches their polling 

All but Rasmussen


Rasmussen seems to stay with likely voters and uses reality as their source

The others switches to likely right before the election when all their damage has been done with their polls on adults or registered voters 

The 18-29 age groups reality turnout is 42%. This is the most liberal group and is the group that turns out the less than any other group

The age group where experience teaches that liberalism is a scam age group 50-64. Is the most for conservatives and their reality turnout is 71%

So it's clear the whole deep state including the media and educators are crooked as all get out

They have now gone way too far now and must face the maximum penalty for treason 
 Educators that now goes against science to fool the 18 yr old grad on abortion must face the max treason punishment 

Wow how could this happen in America ??


----------



## U2Edge

Here is a new poll in Michigan on the BIDEN VS. TRUMP match up for 2020 by the polling company* EMERSON:
*
BIDEN: 54%

TRUMP: 46%


*Biden wins by 8% over Trump in Michigan!* In the Detroitnews poll from last month, Biden was ahead by 13 points. Either way, different polling organizations are showing Trump losing by a considerable margin to Biden in a 2020 match up.


----------



## Mike473

Gillum by 9


----------



## U2Edge

Biden is still out in front of the pack of Democratic contenders for the nomination despite not having declared yet:

Here are the* RealClearPolitics* list of averages for each candidate based on the latest polls:

Biden: 29%

Sanders: 22%

Harris: 11.3%

Warren: 7%

Booker: 5.8%

O'Rourke: 5.3%

Klobuchar: 3.7%

Hickenlooper: 1%

Castro: .8%

Gabbard: .8%

Gillibrand: .5%

Inslee: .5%


                At this point, this looks like it will go down like the Clinton vs. Sanders match up in 2016. If anything, Sanders will have it tougher because so many other people are in the race compared to 2016. It will make it easier for Biden to win.


----------



## Mike473

If it is Biden vs Trump, the Dems are in for some pain. Biden is a lightweight. He is as weak a candidate as they come. Biden is no where near the candidate that Hillary Clinton was in 2016. Biden knew better to even try, and Sanders went quickly into the fetal position when push came to shove.

Look at the midterms for 1982, 1994 & 2010. How did those results reflect the next general election? One of the few exceptions was 2002, when Bush picked up a few seats following 911.

I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it wont be Biden or Sanders. They are pushovers. One of the others will step up and crush them, or Clinton will be rolled out by the DNC to save the day.


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> It seems all these polls switches their polling
> 
> All but Rasmussen
> 
> 
> Rasmussen seems to stay with likely voters and uses reality as their source
> 
> The others switches to likely right before the election when all their damage has been done with their polls on adults or registered voters
> 
> The 18-29 age groups reality turnout is 42%. This is the most liberal group and is the group that turns out the less than any other group
> 
> The age group where experience teaches that liberalism is a scam age group 50-64. Is the most for conservatives and their reality turnout is 71%
> 
> So it's clear the whole deep state including the media and educators are crooked as all get out
> 
> They have now gone way too far now and must face the maximum penalty for treason
> Educators that now goes against science to fool the 18 yr old grad on abortion must face the max treason punishment
> 
> Wow how could this happen in America ??



Rasmussen has their own problems. They use robocalls to conduct their polls. Since robocalls are illegal, that means they can only call people with landlines. That means they oversample Republicans. Also likely voters mean that they make a guesstimate as to what the turnout will be. In 2018, Rasmussen goofed badly as they had Republicans +1 in the generic ballot when Democrats won by around 9.

In addition, the exact composition of the turnout can vary. In Pennsylvania, the suburbs made up 52% of the vote and 57% in 2018. Trump won the vote 52-44 in 2016 and lost the suburban vote around 9 points in 2018. Women went 55-42 for Democrats in 2016 and 63-35 in 2018.

Age does not make one wise. Plenty of older people are scammed and Trump is a premier con man.


----------



## Mike473

busybee01 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems all these polls switches their polling
> 
> All but Rasmussen
> 
> 
> Rasmussen seems to stay with likely voters and uses reality as their source
> 
> The others switches to likely right before the election when all their damage has been done with their polls on adults or registered voters
> 
> The 18-29 age groups reality turnout is 42%. This is the most liberal group and is the group that turns out the less than any other group
> 
> The age group where experience teaches that liberalism is a scam age group 50-64. Is the most for conservatives and their reality turnout is 71%
> 
> So it's clear the whole deep state including the media and educators are crooked as all get out
> 
> They have now gone way too far now and must face the maximum penalty for treason
> Educators that now goes against science to fool the 18 yr old grad on abortion must face the max treason punishment
> 
> Wow how could this happen in America ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussen has their own problems. They use robocalls to conduct their polls. Since robocalls are illegal, that means they can only call people with landlines. That means they oversample Republicans. Also likely voters mean that they make a guesstimate as to what the turnout will be. In 2018, Rasmussen goofed badly as they had Republicans +1 in the generic ballot when Democrats won by around 9.
> 
> In addition, the exact composition of the turnout can vary. In Pennsylvania, the suburbs made up 52% of the vote and 57% in 2018. Trump won the vote 52-44 in 2016 and lost the suburban vote around 9 points. Women went 55-42 for Democrats in 2016 and 63-35 in 2018.
> 
> Age does not make one wise. Plenty of older people are scammed and Trump is a premier con man.
Click to expand...


It is funny how different people see things so differently. I see Pelosi, Schumer, Harry Reid, Wasserman Shultz and so on the same as you see Trump.


----------



## busybee01

Mike473 said:


> If it is Biden vs Trump, the Dems are in for some pain. Biden is a lightweight. He is as weak a candidate as they come. Biden is no where near the candidate that Hillary Clinton was in 2016. Biden knew better to even try, and Sanders went quickly into the fetal position when push came to shove.
> 
> Look at the midterms for 1982, 1994 & 2010. How did those results reflect the next general election? One of the few exceptions was 2002, when Bush picked up a few seats following 911.
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it wont be Biden or Sanders. They are pushovers. One of the others will step up and crush them, or Clinton will be rolled out by the DNC to save the day.



If it is Biden vs Trump then the Republicans will be feeling the pain. Hillary Clinton was a terrible candidate in 2016. She ran much weaker than Biden or even Sanders in general election matchups against Republicans. She was largely able to win because Sanders had no hope of matching her nationwide reach. 

2020 will reflect the midterms. Trump was a major factor in the midterms with suburban women especially burying the GOP. They will turn out in 2020 as well.


----------



## busybee01

Mike473 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems all these polls switches their polling
> 
> All but Rasmussen
> 
> 
> Rasmussen seems to stay with likely voters and uses reality as their source
> 
> The others switches to likely right before the election when all their damage has been done with their polls on adults or registered voters
> 
> The 18-29 age groups reality turnout is 42%. This is the most liberal group and is the group that turns out the less than any other group
> 
> The age group where experience teaches that liberalism is a scam age group 50-64. Is the most for conservatives and their reality turnout is 71%
> 
> So it's clear the whole deep state including the media and educators are crooked as all get out
> 
> They have now gone way too far now and must face the maximum penalty for treason
> Educators that now goes against science to fool the 18 yr old grad on abortion must face the max treason punishment
> 
> Wow how could this happen in America ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussen has their own problems. They use robocalls to conduct their polls. Since robocalls are illegal, that means they can only call people with landlines. That means they oversample Republicans. Also likely voters mean that they make a guesstimate as to what the turnout will be. In 2018, Rasmussen goofed badly as they had Republicans +1 in the generic ballot when Democrats won by around 9.
> 
> In addition, the exact composition of the turnout can vary. In Pennsylvania, the suburbs made up 52% of the vote and 57% in 2018. Trump won the vote 52-44 in 2016 and lost the suburban vote around 9 points. Women went 55-42 for Democrats in 2016 and 63-35 in 2018.
> 
> Age does not make one wise. Plenty of older people are scammed and Trump is a premier con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is funny how different people see things so differently. I see Pelosi, Schumer, Harry Reid, Wasserman Shultz and so on the same as you see Trump.
Click to expand...


The numbers show that most people agree with me on Trump. That is why they gave the Democrats the House.


----------



## Rustic

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


----------



## Rustic

g5000 said:


> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!


...And you would like to eat creepy Joe Biden’s dingleberries


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> Here is a new poll in Michigan on the BIDEN VS. TRUMP match up for 2020 by the polling company* EMERSON:
> *
> BIDEN: 54%
> 
> TRUMP: 46%
> 
> 
> *Biden wins by 8% over Trump in Michigan!* In the Detroitnews poll from last month, Biden was ahead by 13 points. Either way, different polling organizations are showing Trump losing by a considerable margin to Biden in a 2020 match up.




See the change from 14 points down to 8

That shows trump will win

Because the more people thinks on an issue the more they see trump as the best


----------



## GreenAndBlue

busybee01 said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems all these polls switches their polling
> 
> All but Rasmussen
> 
> 
> Rasmussen seems to stay with likely voters and uses reality as their source
> 
> The others switches to likely right before the election when all their damage has been done with their polls on adults or registered voters
> 
> The 18-29 age groups reality turnout is 42%. This is the most liberal group and is the group that turns out the less than any other group
> 
> The age group where experience teaches that liberalism is a scam age group 50-64. Is the most for conservatives and their reality turnout is 71%
> 
> So it's clear the whole deep state including the media and educators are crooked as all get out
> 
> They have now gone way too far now and must face the maximum penalty for treason
> Educators that now goes against science to fool the 18 yr old grad on abortion must face the max treason punishment
> 
> Wow how could this happen in America ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussen has their own problems. They use robocalls to conduct their polls. Since robocalls are illegal, that means they can only call people with landlines. That means they oversample Republicans. Also likely voters mean that they make a guesstimate as to what the turnout will be. In 2018, Rasmussen goofed badly as they had Republicans +1 in the generic ballot when Democrats won by around 9.
> 
> In addition, the exact composition of the turnout can vary. In Pennsylvania, the suburbs made up 52% of the vote and 57% in 2018. Trump won the vote 52-44 in 2016 and lost the suburban vote around 9 points. Women went 55-42 for Democrats in 2016 and 63-35 in 2018.
> 
> Age does not make one wise. Plenty of older people are scammed and Trump is a premier con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is funny how different people see things so differently. I see Pelosi, Schumer, Harry Reid, Wasserman Shultz and so on the same as you see Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The numbers show that most people agree with me on Trump. That is why they gave the Democrats the House.
Click to expand...



No

That is not how it works


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems all these polls switches their polling
> 
> All but Rasmussen
> 
> 
> Rasmussen seems to stay with likely voters and uses reality as their source
> 
> The others switches to likely right before the election when all their damage has been done with their polls on adults or registered voters
> 
> The 18-29 age groups reality turnout is 42%. This is the most liberal group and is the group that turns out the less than any other group
> 
> The age group where experience teaches that liberalism is a scam age group 50-64. Is the most for conservatives and their reality turnout is 71%
> 
> So it's clear the whole deep state including the media and educators are crooked as all get out
> 
> They have now gone way too far now and must face the maximum penalty for treason
> Educators that now goes against science to fool the 18 yr old grad on abortion must face the max treason punishment
> 
> Wow how could this happen in America ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussen has their own problems. They use robocalls to conduct their polls. Since robocalls are illegal, that means they can only call people with landlines. That means they oversample Republicans. Also likely voters mean that they make a guesstimate as to what the turnout will be. In 2018, Rasmussen goofed badly as they had Republicans +1 in the generic ballot when Democrats won by around 9.
> 
> In addition, the exact composition of the turnout can vary. In Pennsylvania, the suburbs made up 52% of the vote and 57% in 2018. Trump won the vote 52-44 in 2016 and lost the suburban vote around 9 points. Women went 55-42 for Democrats in 2016 and 63-35 in 2018.
> 
> Age does not make one wise. Plenty of older people are scammed and Trump is a premier con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is funny how different people see things so differently. I see Pelosi, Schumer, Harry Reid, Wasserman Shultz and so on the same as you see Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The numbers show that most people agree with me on Trump. That is why they gave the Democrats the House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> That is not how it works
Click to expand...


That is the way it has worked. Voters have been energized to vote against Trump since he won in 2016.


----------



## Mike473

busybee01 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems all these polls switches their polling
> 
> All but Rasmussen
> 
> 
> Rasmussen seems to stay with likely voters and uses reality as their source
> 
> The others switches to likely right before the election when all their damage has been done with their polls on adults or registered voters
> 
> The 18-29 age groups reality turnout is 42%. This is the most liberal group and is the group that turns out the less than any other group
> 
> The age group where experience teaches that liberalism is a scam age group 50-64. Is the most for conservatives and their reality turnout is 71%
> 
> So it's clear the whole deep state including the media and educators are crooked as all get out
> 
> They have now gone way too far now and must face the maximum penalty for treason
> Educators that now goes against science to fool the 18 yr old grad on abortion must face the max treason punishment
> 
> Wow how could this happen in America ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussen has their own problems. They use robocalls to conduct their polls. Since robocalls are illegal, that means they can only call people with landlines. That means they oversample Republicans. Also likely voters mean that they make a guesstimate as to what the turnout will be. In 2018, Rasmussen goofed badly as they had Republicans +1 in the generic ballot when Democrats won by around 9.
> 
> In addition, the exact composition of the turnout can vary. In Pennsylvania, the suburbs made up 52% of the vote and 57% in 2018. Trump won the vote 52-44 in 2016 and lost the suburban vote around 9 points. Women went 55-42 for Democrats in 2016 and 63-35 in 2018.
> 
> Age does not make one wise. Plenty of older people are scammed and Trump is a premier con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is funny how different people see things so differently. I see Pelosi, Schumer, Harry Reid, Wasserman Shultz and so on the same as you see Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The numbers show that most people agree with me on Trump. That is why they gave the Democrats the House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> That is not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way it has worked. Voters have been energized to vote against Trump since he won in 2016.
Click to expand...


I am sure the Republicans thought the same thing when they won over 60 seats in the house and 6 seats in the senate back in 2010. I am sure the Republicans felt equally good in 1994, after taking 50 seats in the house and 8 seats in the senate. Romney went on to lose in a landslide. Dole got absolutely throttled in 1996. Thing is, the Dems win last November was much weaker than the 2010 & 1994 Republican victories. The Dems even lost ground in the senate. That is a poor result compared to other recent waves in 2010 and 1994. I expect the same result in 2020 as 1996 and 2010. Trump (sitting President) wins relatively easy.

With Schiff and Pelosi walking back impeachment ahead of the Meuller report, I think the writing is on the wall.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Mike473 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussen has their own problems. They use robocalls to conduct their polls. Since robocalls are illegal, that means they can only call people with landlines. That means they oversample Republicans. Also likely voters mean that they make a guesstimate as to what the turnout will be. In 2018, Rasmussen goofed badly as they had Republicans +1 in the generic ballot when Democrats won by around 9.
> 
> In addition, the exact composition of the turnout can vary. In Pennsylvania, the suburbs made up 52% of the vote and 57% in 2018. Trump won the vote 52-44 in 2016 and lost the suburban vote around 9 points. Women went 55-42 for Democrats in 2016 and 63-35 in 2018.
> 
> Age does not make one wise. Plenty of older people are scammed and Trump is a premier con man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how different people see things so differently. I see Pelosi, Schumer, Harry Reid, Wasserman Shultz and so on the same as you see Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The numbers show that most people agree with me on Trump. That is why they gave the Democrats the House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> That is not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way it has worked. Voters have been energized to vote against Trump since he won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the Republicans thought the same thing when they won over 60 seats in the house and 6 seats in the senate back in 2010. I am sure the Republicans felt equally good in 1994, after taking 50 seats in the house and 8 seats in the senate. Romney went on to lose in a landslide. Dole got absolutely throttled in 1996. Thing is, the Dems win last November was much weaker than the 2010 & 1994 Republican victories. The Dems even lost ground in the senate. That is a poor result compared to other recent waves in 2010 and 1994. I expect the same result in 2020 as 1996 and 2010. Trump (sitting President) wins relatively easy.
> 
> With Schiff and Pelosi walking back impeachment ahead of the Meuller report, I think the writing is on the wall.
Click to expand...



Exactly

The rats now will run and hide


----------



## U2Edge

Mike473 said:


> If it is Biden vs Trump, the Dems are in for some pain. Biden is a lightweight. He is as weak a candidate as they come. Biden is no where near the candidate that Hillary Clinton was in 2016. Biden knew better to even try, and Sanders went quickly into the fetal position when push came to shove.
> 
> Look at the midterms for 1982, 1994 & 2010. How did those results reflect the next general election? One of the few exceptions was 2002, when Bush picked up a few seats following 911.
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it wont be Biden or Sanders. They are pushovers. One of the others will step up and crush them, or Clinton will be rolled out by the DNC to save the day.




Biden's advantages over Hillary:

01. He is Man - One of Donald Trump's strongest bases is with Men and Biden will be able to cut into that in a way Hillary was not able to. 

02. Biden has strong Pennsylvania roots. This was one of the reasons that Obama picked him to be Vice President, to pick up votes in PA because the Democrats feared that McCain was going to pick former PA governor Tom Ridge to be his running mate back in 2008. With Biden running at the head of the ticket, it insures that PA will be Blue once again in 2020. 

03. Biden has a long history with the Democratic Party and government going back to 1972. 36 years in the Senate and then 8 years as Vice President under Barack Obama, President that a majority of Americans liked. 



Finally, none of the other Democratic candidates are really polling much more than single digits. Biden and Sanders are taking up more than 50% of the current polling and interest. The 3rd strongest candidate is Harris at 11%, way behind.* Make no mistake, this is between Biden and Sanders. Their base and supporters are too strong. Plus the Democratic system with Super Delegates favor well known experienced party candidates. *


----------



## U2Edge

Mike473 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussen has their own problems. They use robocalls to conduct their polls. Since robocalls are illegal, that means they can only call people with landlines. That means they oversample Republicans. Also likely voters mean that they make a guesstimate as to what the turnout will be. In 2018, Rasmussen goofed badly as they had Republicans +1 in the generic ballot when Democrats won by around 9.
> 
> In addition, the exact composition of the turnout can vary. In Pennsylvania, the suburbs made up 52% of the vote and 57% in 2018. Trump won the vote 52-44 in 2016 and lost the suburban vote around 9 points. Women went 55-42 for Democrats in 2016 and 63-35 in 2018.
> 
> Age does not make one wise. Plenty of older people are scammed and Trump is a premier con man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how different people see things so differently. I see Pelosi, Schumer, Harry Reid, Wasserman Shultz and so on the same as you see Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The numbers show that most people agree with me on Trump. That is why they gave the Democrats the House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> That is not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way it has worked. Voters have been energized to vote against Trump since he won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the Republicans thought the same thing when they won over 60 seats in the house and 6 seats in the senate back in 2010. I am sure the Republicans felt equally good in 1994, after taking 50 seats in the house and 8 seats in the senate. Romney went on to lose in a landslide. Dole got absolutely throttled in 1996. Thing is, the Dems win last November was much weaker than the 2010 & 1994 Republican victories. The Dems even lost ground in the senate. That is a poor result compared to other recent waves in 2010 and 1994. I expect the same result in 2020 as 1996 and 2010. Trump (sitting President) wins relatively easy.
> 
> With Schiff and Pelosi walking back impeachment ahead of the Meuller report, I think the writing is on the wall.
Click to expand...


The Democrats won in 2018 despite the Gerry rigged districting that the Republicans had set up in many states to favor their house candidates chances of victory. With the Senate its a matter of timing. A lot of Senators were not up for election in 2018 which gives the false impression of strength for the Republicans in that chamber. Trump's damage to the Republican party will come into greater view in 2020. It may take until 2028 or 2032 for the Republicans to recover from Trump.


----------



## U2Edge

busybee01 said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is Biden vs Trump, the Dems are in for some pain. Biden is a lightweight. He is as weak a candidate as they come. Biden is no where near the candidate that Hillary Clinton was in 2016. Biden knew better to even try, and Sanders went quickly into the fetal position when push came to shove.
> 
> Look at the midterms for 1982, 1994 & 2010. How did those results reflect the next general election? One of the few exceptions was 2002, when Bush picked up a few seats following 911.
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it wont be Biden or Sanders. They are pushovers. One of the others will step up and crush them, or Clinton will be rolled out by the DNC to save the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is Biden vs Trump then the Republicans will be feeling the pain. Hillary Clinton was a terrible candidate in 2016. She ran much weaker than Biden or even Sanders in general election matchups against Republicans. She was largely able to win because Sanders had no hope of matching her nationwide reach.
> 
> 2020 will reflect the midterms. Trump was a major factor in the midterms with suburban women especially burying the GOP. They will turn out in 2020 as well.
Click to expand...


Women will definitely be out in the millions to vote Trump out of office. Biden will help insure Trump will lose the man vote as well.


----------



## U2Edge

Rustic said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but its not going to save Trump.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a new poll in Michigan on the BIDEN VS. TRUMP match up for 2020 by the polling company* EMERSON:
> *
> BIDEN: 54%
> 
> TRUMP: 46%
> 
> 
> *Biden wins by 8% over Trump in Michigan!* In the Detroitnews poll from last month, Biden was ahead by 13 points. Either way, different polling organizations are showing Trump losing by a considerable margin to Biden in a 2020 match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the change from 14 points down to 8
> 
> That shows trump will win
> 
> Because the more people thinks on an issue the more they see trump as the best
Click to expand...


If it was the same polling company you might have a point. But these were polls from to DIFFERENT companies. 8 points, 13 points, 5 points, or 3 points, it won't matter, Trump will lose Michigan which means all of Michigan's electoral votes will go to Biden.


----------



## U2Edge

Mike473 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussen has their own problems. They use robocalls to conduct their polls. Since robocalls are illegal, that means they can only call people with landlines. That means they oversample Republicans. Also likely voters mean that they make a guesstimate as to what the turnout will be. In 2018, Rasmussen goofed badly as they had Republicans +1 in the generic ballot when Democrats won by around 9.
> 
> In addition, the exact composition of the turnout can vary. In Pennsylvania, the suburbs made up 52% of the vote and 57% in 2018. Trump won the vote 52-44 in 2016 and lost the suburban vote around 9 points. Women went 55-42 for Democrats in 2016 and 63-35 in 2018.
> 
> Age does not make one wise. Plenty of older people are scammed and Trump is a premier con man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how different people see things so differently. I see Pelosi, Schumer, Harry Reid, Wasserman Shultz and so on the same as you see Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The numbers show that most people agree with me on Trump. That is why they gave the Democrats the House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> That is not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way it has worked. Voters have been energized to vote against Trump since he won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the Republicans thought the same thing when they won over 60 seats in the house and 6 seats in the senate back in 2010. I am sure the Republicans felt equally good in 1994, after taking 50 seats in the house and 8 seats in the senate. Romney went on to lose in a landslide. Dole got absolutely throttled in 1996. Thing is, the Dems win last November was much weaker than the 2010 & 1994 Republican victories. The Dems even lost ground in the senate. That is a poor result compared to other recent waves in 2010 and 1994. I expect the same result in 2020 as 1996 and 2010. Trump (sitting President) wins relatively easy.
> 
> With Schiff and Pelosi walking back impeachment ahead of the Meuller report, I think the writing is on the wall.
Click to expand...


With the election only 20 months away, why bother with impeachment. Its better for Democrats to face a wounded animal in the 2020 election. It will make it and easy kill, slaughter, and a fabulous celebratory feast and victory.


----------



## kyzr

*The dems will never nominate Biden.  It would alienate too many of their base.  *

*After the CA primary we'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears.  *

*Then with Biden gone, Trump wins in a landslide...*


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how different people see things so differently. I see Pelosi, Schumer, Harry Reid, Wasserman Shultz and so on the same as you see Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers show that most people agree with me on Trump. That is why they gave the Democrats the House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> That is not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way it has worked. Voters have been energized to vote against Trump since he won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the Republicans thought the same thing when they won over 60 seats in the house and 6 seats in the senate back in 2010. I am sure the Republicans felt equally good in 1994, after taking 50 seats in the house and 8 seats in the senate. Romney went on to lose in a landslide. Dole got absolutely throttled in 1996. Thing is, the Dems win last November was much weaker than the 2010 & 1994 Republican victories. The Dems even lost ground in the senate. That is a poor result compared to other recent waves in 2010 and 1994. I expect the same result in 2020 as 1996 and 2010. Trump (sitting President) wins relatively easy.
> 
> With Schiff and Pelosi walking back impeachment ahead of the Meuller report, I think the writing is on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the election only 20 months away, why bother with impeachment. Its better for Democrats to face a wounded animal in the 2020 election. It will make it and easy kill, slaughter, and a fabulous celebratory feast and victory.
Click to expand...


No it's all about running and hiding 

The rats are ready to start jumping ship 

The one issue that will be screamed all over is his democrats are going against science and murdering us citizens with abortion 

This issue will have people to draw a line and the. Know who are the liars and crooks

The democrat party is now toast


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> *The dems will never nominate Biden.  It would alienate too many of their base.  *
> 
> *After the CA primary we'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears.  *
> 
> *Then with Biden gone, Trump wins in a landslide...*



And the Republicans would never nominate Trump. Not that Biden needs Trumps magic situation from 2016, but just as the wide number of new candidates benefited Trump, so does the wide number of new candidates benefit Biden and to a lesser degree Sanders. It allows Biden and Sanders to win Primaries around the country by smaller margins and pick up large numbers of votes for the eventual nomination. The newbies can't get traction or money or what they do get is divided among so many people it amounts to nothing meaningful. Harris won't be able to win even her own state and she is in third place. Far behind in third place. If O'Rourke could go viral somehow he is really the only one that could challenge Sanders and Biden. 

At the end of the day, Biden is more electable than Sanders because Biden is more of a centrist than Sanders.* The most important thing to Democratic voters, as shown in polls, in 2020 is ELECTABILITY and NOT IDEOLOGY. 
*
Finally, most Democrats simply want to get rid of Trump. With Biden as the nominee, there is simply no other option. Sitting at home and not voting is a vote for Trump. Voting third party is essentially a vote for Trump. If they want Trump gone, they will have to vote for the nominee, and right now that looks like its going to be Biden. The only one with the name, following, and strength to possibly prevent Biden from getting the nomination is Sanders.

But Sanders failed against Clinton and will likely fail against Biden for the same reasons. The closer you are to the center, the more electable you are in the race against Trump. Biden is closer to the center than Sanders.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers show that most people agree with me on Trump. That is why they gave the Democrats the House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> That is not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way it has worked. Voters have been energized to vote against Trump since he won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the Republicans thought the same thing when they won over 60 seats in the house and 6 seats in the senate back in 2010. I am sure the Republicans felt equally good in 1994, after taking 50 seats in the house and 8 seats in the senate. Romney went on to lose in a landslide. Dole got absolutely throttled in 1996. Thing is, the Dems win last November was much weaker than the 2010 & 1994 Republican victories. The Dems even lost ground in the senate. That is a poor result compared to other recent waves in 2010 and 1994. I expect the same result in 2020 as 1996 and 2010. Trump (sitting President) wins relatively easy.
> 
> With Schiff and Pelosi walking back impeachment ahead of the Meuller report, I think the writing is on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the election only 20 months away, why bother with impeachment. Its better for Democrats to face a wounded animal in the 2020 election. It will make it and easy kill, slaughter, and a fabulous celebratory feast and victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's all about running and hiding
> 
> The rats are ready to start jumping ship
> 
> The one issue that will be screamed all over is his democrats are going against science and murdering us citizens with abortion
> 
> This issue will have people to draw a line and the. Know who are the liars and crooks
> 
> The democrat party is now toast
Click to expand...


The Democratic party just won back the House Of Representatives in the 2018 election. Trump is only averaging 40% in the Gallup approval ratings poll after over two years as President. That's the worst average approval rating of any President in history. Then there are the national polls and state polls showing Biden beating Trump in many places and even challenging Trump for TEXAS. When a Republican President has to fight to win Texas, its over for them.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dems will never nominate Biden.  It would alienate too many of their base.  *
> 
> *After the CA primary we'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears.  *
> 
> *Then with Biden gone, Trump wins in a landslide...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would never nominate Trump. Not that Biden needs Trumps magic situation from 2016, but just as the wide number of new candidates benefited Trump, so does the wide number of new candidates benefit Biden and to a lesser degree Sanders. It allows Biden and Sanders to win Primaries around the country by smaller margins and pick up large numbers of votes for the eventual nomination. The newbies can't get traction or money or what they do get is divided among so many people it amounts to nothing meaningful. Harris won't be able to win even her own state and she is in third place. Far behind in third place. If O'Rourke could go viral somehow he is really the only one that could challenge Sanders and Biden.
> 
> At the end of the day, Biden is more electable than Sanders because Biden is more of a centrist than Sanders.* The most important thing to Democratic voters, as shown in polls, in 2020 is ELECTABILITY and NOT IDEOLOGY.
> *
> Finally, most Democrats simply want to get rid of Trump. With Biden as the nominee, there is simply no other option. Sitting at home and not voting is a vote for Trump. Voting third party is essentially a vote for Trump. If they want Trump gone, they will have to vote for the nominee, and right now that looks like its going to be Biden. The only one with the name, following, and strength to possibly prevent Biden from getting the nomination is Sanders.
> 
> But Sanders failed against Clinton and will likely fail against Biden for the same reasons. The closer you are to the center, the more electable you are in the race against Trump. Biden is closer to the center than Sanders.
Click to expand...


This below is the proof trump will win in 2020

The winner of Florida wins the election

Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dems will never nominate Biden.  It would alienate too many of their base.  *
> 
> *After the CA primary we'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears.  *
> 
> *Then with Biden gone, Trump wins in a landslide...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would never nominate Trump. Not that Biden needs Trumps magic situation from 2016, but just as the wide number of new candidates benefited Trump, so does the wide number of new candidates benefit Biden and to a lesser degree Sanders. It allows Biden and Sanders to win Primaries around the country by smaller margins and pick up large numbers of votes for the eventual nomination. The newbies can't get traction or money or what they do get is divided among so many people it amounts to nothing meaningful. Harris won't be able to win even her own state and she is in third place. Far behind in third place. If O'Rourke could go viral somehow he is really the only one that could challenge Sanders and Biden.
> 
> At the end of the day, Biden is more electable than Sanders because Biden is more of a centrist than Sanders.* The most important thing to Democratic voters, as shown in polls, in 2020 is ELECTABILITY and NOT IDEOLOGY.
> *
> Finally, most Democrats simply want to get rid of Trump. With Biden as the nominee, there is simply no other option. Sitting at home and not voting is a vote for Trump. Voting third party is essentially a vote for Trump. If they want Trump gone, they will have to vote for the nominee, and right now that looks like its going to be Biden. The only one with the name, following, and strength to possibly prevent Biden from getting the nomination is Sanders.
> 
> But Sanders failed against Clinton and will likely fail against Biden for the same reasons. The closer you are to the center, the more electable you are in the race against Trump. Biden is closer to the center than Sanders.
Click to expand...


*Nice rationale', hope it works out for you.  A Trump-Biden contest would be worth the price of admission!  
More comments on your post:
1. The young progressives want a young candidate, so it looks like a generational battle, old folks vs young folks, 73% of dems want a "fresh face"
73% of Democrats Want ‘A Fresh Face’ As 2020 Nominee - Rasmussen Reports®
2. Not sure who the minority voters prefer?  Can't find any polls?!
3. Sanders didn't "fail" against Clinton, the party (Brazille and Wasserman-Schultz) cheated Bernie out of the nomination, it all depends who the party tells the "super-delegates" to vote for.  In 2020 to your point, that would be Joe Biden.  So Bernie gets screwed again...*


----------



## Mike473

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dems will never nominate Biden.  It would alienate too many of their base.  *
> 
> *After the CA primary we'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears.  *
> 
> *Then with Biden gone, Trump wins in a landslide...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would never nominate Trump. Not that Biden needs Trumps magic situation from 2016, but just as the wide number of new candidates benefited Trump, so does the wide number of new candidates benefit Biden and to a lesser degree Sanders. It allows Biden and Sanders to win Primaries around the country by smaller margins and pick up large numbers of votes for the eventual nomination. The newbies can't get traction or money or what they do get is divided among so many people it amounts to nothing meaningful. Harris won't be able to win even her own state and she is in third place. Far behind in third place. If O'Rourke could go viral somehow he is really the only one that could challenge Sanders and Biden.
> 
> At the end of the day, Biden is more electable than Sanders because Biden is more of a centrist than Sanders.* The most important thing to Democratic voters, as shown in polls, in 2020 is ELECTABILITY and NOT IDEOLOGY.
> *
> Finally, most Democrats simply want to get rid of Trump. With Biden as the nominee, there is simply no other option. Sitting at home and not voting is a vote for Trump. Voting third party is essentially a vote for Trump. If they want Trump gone, they will have to vote for the nominee, and right now that looks like its going to be Biden. The only one with the name, following, and strength to possibly prevent Biden from getting the nomination is Sanders.
> 
> But Sanders failed against Clinton and will likely fail against Biden for the same reasons. The closer you are to the center, the more electable you are in the race against Trump. Biden is closer to the center than Sanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nice rationale', hope it works out for you.  A Trump-Biden contest would be worth the price of admission!
> More comments on your post:
> 1. The young progressives want a young candidate, so it looks like a generational battle, old folks vs young folks, 73% of dems want a "fresh face"
> 73% of Democrats Want ‘A Fresh Face’ As 2020 Nominee - Rasmussen Reports®
> 2. Not sure who the minority voters prefer?  Can't find any polls?!
> 3. Sanders didn't "fail" against Clinton, the party (Brazille and Wasserman-Schultz) cheated Bernie out of the nomination, it all depends who the party tells the "super-delegates" to vote for.  In 2020 to your point, that would be Joe Biden.  So Bernie gets screwed again...*
Click to expand...


Bernie crawled into the fetal position and tapped out. That is what happened.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

When has a candidate won the president race and still lost Florida ??

Trump has Florida locked up

And those Florida voters helps sway penn and Ohio voters 

So trump
Is a lock to win 2020


Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Looks like the conservatives of New York
Are fleeing out of that loser state
To fla to PA to Ohio and mich and making them more easy for trump to win again in 2020


----------



## GreenAndBlue

The winner of Florida wins the 2020 
Election and may lose the popular vote because of so many conservatives fleeing New York and California to the swing states 

Popular gov Desantis will bring Florida to trump


Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade


----------



## Natural Citizen

lol. Polls....


----------



## GWV5903

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.



You just go with that, it worked so well for you last time...


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Even if trump loses the popular vote 
He still wins because of the conservatives fleeing New York and California to the SWING STATES !!


----------



## Aponi

SassyIrishLass said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we should assume trump would beat biden? Right? Aint that how presidential polls go? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left assumed in 2016....they're still reeling
Click to expand...

Just throw something shiney in a croud of them and watch the fight break out


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dems will never nominate Biden.  It would alienate too many of their base.  *
> 
> *After the CA primary we'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears.  *
> 
> *Then with Biden gone, Trump wins in a landslide...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would never nominate Trump. Not that Biden needs Trumps magic situation from 2016, but just as the wide number of new candidates benefited Trump, so does the wide number of new candidates benefit Biden and to a lesser degree Sanders. It allows Biden and Sanders to win Primaries around the country by smaller margins and pick up large numbers of votes for the eventual nomination. The newbies can't get traction or money or what they do get is divided among so many people it amounts to nothing meaningful. Harris won't be able to win even her own state and she is in third place. Far behind in third place. If O'Rourke could go viral somehow he is really the only one that could challenge Sanders and Biden.
> 
> At the end of the day, Biden is more electable than Sanders because Biden is more of a centrist than Sanders.* The most important thing to Democratic voters, as shown in polls, in 2020 is ELECTABILITY and NOT IDEOLOGY.
> *
> Finally, most Democrats simply want to get rid of Trump. With Biden as the nominee, there is simply no other option. Sitting at home and not voting is a vote for Trump. Voting third party is essentially a vote for Trump. If they want Trump gone, they will have to vote for the nominee, and right now that looks like its going to be Biden. The only one with the name, following, and strength to possibly prevent Biden from getting the nomination is Sanders.
> 
> But Sanders failed against Clinton and will likely fail against Biden for the same reasons. The closer you are to the center, the more electable you are in the race against Trump. Biden is closer to the center than Sanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This below is the proof trump will win in 2020
> 
> The winner of Florida wins the election
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
Click to expand...


The Democrats don't need Florida to win elections. Its the Republicans that need Florida to even have a shot at winning a Presidential Election.


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dems will never nominate Biden.  It would alienate too many of their base.  *
> 
> *After the CA primary we'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears.  *
> 
> *Then with Biden gone, Trump wins in a landslide...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would never nominate Trump. Not that Biden needs Trumps magic situation from 2016, but just as the wide number of new candidates benefited Trump, so does the wide number of new candidates benefit Biden and to a lesser degree Sanders. It allows Biden and Sanders to win Primaries around the country by smaller margins and pick up large numbers of votes for the eventual nomination. The newbies can't get traction or money or what they do get is divided among so many people it amounts to nothing meaningful. Harris won't be able to win even her own state and she is in third place. Far behind in third place. If O'Rourke could go viral somehow he is really the only one that could challenge Sanders and Biden.
> 
> At the end of the day, Biden is more electable than Sanders because Biden is more of a centrist than Sanders.* The most important thing to Democratic voters, as shown in polls, in 2020 is ELECTABILITY and NOT IDEOLOGY.
> *
> Finally, most Democrats simply want to get rid of Trump. With Biden as the nominee, there is simply no other option. Sitting at home and not voting is a vote for Trump. Voting third party is essentially a vote for Trump. If they want Trump gone, they will have to vote for the nominee, and right now that looks like its going to be Biden. The only one with the name, following, and strength to possibly prevent Biden from getting the nomination is Sanders.
> 
> But Sanders failed against Clinton and will likely fail against Biden for the same reasons. The closer you are to the center, the more electable you are in the race against Trump. Biden is closer to the center than Sanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nice rationale', hope it works out for you.  A Trump-Biden contest would be worth the price of admission!
> More comments on your post:
> 1. The young progressives want a young candidate, so it looks like a generational battle, old folks vs young folks, 73% of dems want a "fresh face"
> 73% of Democrats Want ‘A Fresh Face’ As 2020 Nominee - Rasmussen Reports®
> 2. Not sure who the minority voters prefer?  Can't find any polls?!
> 3. Sanders didn't "fail" against Clinton, the party (Brazille and Wasserman-Schultz) cheated Bernie out of the nomination, it all depends who the party tells the "super-delegates" to vote for.  In 2020 to your point, that would be Joe Biden.  So Bernie gets screwed again...*
Click to expand...


1. Young progressives usually don't decide who gets the nomination. Plus their a smaller group in the Democratic party and their divided among many different candidates with their support. This division aids Biden and Sanders. 

2. Biden is preferred by minorities over Sanders. Sanders has always had a bit of a weakness with minorities. 

3. Clinton won the nomination by any and every measure you look at. Sanders did well in the smaller and more rural states that did not have as many votes. Hillary won the big important states, and yes, she did well with the Super-delegates. With or without the Super Delegates, she was going to win. 

4. But if Biden needs the Super Delegates to beat Sanders in 2020, so be it. Biden is the more conservative candidate than Sanders, closer to the center. He is also closer to being a Reagan/Bush/McCain Republican than Trump is. Biden is a centrist. Most Americans are centrist. Trump and Sanders are NOT centrist.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> When has a candidate won the president race and still lost Florida ??
> 
> Trump has Florida locked up
> 
> And those Florida voters helps sway penn and Ohio voters
> 
> So trump
> Is a lock to win 2020
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade



1992 - Bill Clinton
1960 - John F Kennedy
1924 - Calvin Coolidge
1920 - Warren G. Harding
1908 - William Taft
1904 - Theodore Roosevelt
1900 - William McKinley 
1896 - William McKinley
1888 - Benjamin Harrison
1880 - James Garfield
1868 - Ulysses Grant
1864 - Abraham Lincoln
1860 - Abraham Lincoln

Above are candidates that won the Presidential Election without winning Florida. 

Trump only won Florida in 2016 by 113,000 votes, a little more than 1 percentage point. A small margin in the 3rd largest state. Since that time, many people from Puerto Rico have moved to Florida after the devastating hurricane that that killed nearly 3,000 people and Trumps poor response to it. These new Floridians from Puerto Rico won't be supporting Trump. They will probably tip the state toward whoever runs against Trump in 2020.


----------



## U2Edge

GWV5903 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just go with that, it worked so well for you last time...
Click to expand...


Everyone looks at the polls. Hillary won the popular vote in 2016. It was a FLUKE that she lost thanks to Trumps narrow win in three states and the electoral college. Lets see how that rare fluke works for you in 2020.


----------



## U2Edge

A little electoral college math. Lets take a look at the minimum number of states to get to 270 and win the election:

California
Texas
Florida
New York
Pennsylvania
Illinois
Ohio
Georgia
North Carolina
Michigan
New Jersey

That's right, just winning those 11 states allows you to become President with 270 electoral votes.

Lets take a closer look and see how these states usually vote:

*BLUE WALL STATES:*
California
New York
Pennsylvania
Illinois
Michigan
New Jersey

*SWING STATES: *
Florida
Ohio
North Carolina

*RED STATES:*
Texas
Georgia


*In the latest poll in Texas, Biden is only 1 point behind Trump in a 2020 match up. Bill Clinton actually won Georgia in 1992, so it is not so solidly red either. 
*
Republicans popularity in these 11 states has been slipping for years now. Picking Trump who is or is perceived to be racist and far from the center of America, makes that slip even worse. The top 11 states, the only 11 states you need to become President, and only two of them are considered to be solid red states. Plus the status of Texas as a solid Red state could fall in 2020. 

*If Republicans want to be competitive in future elections, they need to move back towards the center and away from the wild and divisive extremes of Trumps brand. *


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has a candidate won the president race and still lost Florida ??
> 
> Trump has Florida locked up
> 
> And those Florida voters helps sway penn and Ohio voters
> 
> So trump
> Is a lock to win 2020
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 - Bill Clinton
> 1960 - John F Kennedy
> 1924 - Calvin Coolidge
> 1920 - Warren G. Harding
> 1908 - William Taft
> 1904 - Theodore Roosevelt
> 1900 - William McKinley
> 1896 - William McKinley
> 1888 - Benjamin Harrison
> 1880 - James Garfield
> 1868 - Ulysses Grant
> 1864 - Abraham Lincoln
> 1860 - Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Above are candidates that won the Presidential Election without winning Florida.
> 
> Trump only won Florida in 2016 by 113,000 votes, a little more than 1 percentage point. A small margin in the 3rd largest state. Since that time, many people from Puerto Rico have moved to Florida after the devastating hurricane that that killed nearly 3,000 people and Trumps poor response to it. These new Floridians from Puerto Rico won't be supporting Trump. They will probably tip the state toward whoever runs against Trump in 2020.
Click to expand...



The last one nearly 30 yrs ago

The last 30 yrs of voters a lot more similar than past 30 years ago

Predictions comes best when comparing apples to apples

You lost this correct understanding of this


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has a candidate won the president race and still lost Florida ??
> 
> Trump has Florida locked up
> 
> And those Florida voters helps sway penn and Ohio voters
> 
> So trump
> Is a lock to win 2020
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 - Bill Clinton
> 1960 - John F Kennedy
> 1924 - Calvin Coolidge
> 1920 - Warren G. Harding
> 1908 - William Taft
> 1904 - Theodore Roosevelt
> 1900 - William McKinley
> 1896 - William McKinley
> 1888 - Benjamin Harrison
> 1880 - James Garfield
> 1868 - Ulysses Grant
> 1864 - Abraham Lincoln
> 1860 - Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Above are candidates that won the Presidential Election without winning Florida.
> 
> Trump only won Florida in 2016 by 113,000 votes, a little more than 1 percentage point. A small margin in the 3rd largest state. Since that time, many people from Puerto Rico have moved to Florida after the devastating hurricane that that killed nearly 3,000 people and Trumps poor response to it. These new Floridians from Puerto Rico won't be supporting Trump. They will probably tip the state toward whoever runs against Trump in 2020.
Click to expand...



Trump stronger now in the 5 swing states because of the stampede of conservatives out of New York and California which makes those 5 swing states stronger for trump than in 2016


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dems will never nominate Biden.  It would alienate too many of their base.  *
> 
> *After the CA primary we'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears.  *
> 
> *Then with Biden gone, Trump wins in a landslide...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would never nominate Trump. Not that Biden needs Trumps magic situation from 2016, but just as the wide number of new candidates benefited Trump, so does the wide number of new candidates benefit Biden and to a lesser degree Sanders. It allows Biden and Sanders to win Primaries around the country by smaller margins and pick up large numbers of votes for the eventual nomination. The newbies can't get traction or money or what they do get is divided among so many people it amounts to nothing meaningful. Harris won't be able to win even her own state and she is in third place. Far behind in third place. If O'Rourke could go viral somehow he is really the only one that could challenge Sanders and Biden.
> 
> At the end of the day, Biden is more electable than Sanders because Biden is more of a centrist than Sanders.* The most important thing to Democratic voters, as shown in polls, in 2020 is ELECTABILITY and NOT IDEOLOGY.
> *
> Finally, most Democrats simply want to get rid of Trump. With Biden as the nominee, there is simply no other option. Sitting at home and not voting is a vote for Trump. Voting third party is essentially a vote for Trump. If they want Trump gone, they will have to vote for the nominee, and right now that looks like its going to be Biden. The only one with the name, following, and strength to possibly prevent Biden from getting the nomination is Sanders.
> 
> But Sanders failed against Clinton and will likely fail against Biden for the same reasons. The closer you are to the center, the more electable you are in the race against Trump. Biden is closer to the center than Sanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nice rationale', hope it works out for you.  A Trump-Biden contest would be worth the price of admission!
> More comments on your post:
> 1. The young progressives want a young candidate, so it looks like a generational battle, old folks vs young folks, 73% of dems want a "fresh face"
> 73% of Democrats Want ‘A Fresh Face’ As 2020 Nominee - Rasmussen Reports®
> 2. Not sure who the minority voters prefer?  Can't find any polls?!
> 3. Sanders didn't "fail" against Clinton, the party (Brazille and Wasserman-Schultz) cheated Bernie out of the nomination, it all depends who the party tells the "super-delegates" to vote for.  In 2020 to your point, that would be Joe Biden.  So Bernie gets screwed again...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Young progressives usually don't decide who gets the nomination. Plus their a smaller group in the Democratic party and their divided among many different candidates with their support. This division aids Biden and Sanders.
> 
> 2. Biden is preferred by minorities over Sanders. Sanders has always had a bit of a weakness with minorities.
> 
> 3. Clinton won the nomination by any and every measure you look at. Sanders did well in the smaller and more rural states that did not have as many votes. Hillary won the big important states, and yes, she did well with the Super-delegates. With or without the Super Delegates, she was going to win.
> 
> 4. But if Biden needs the Super Delegates to beat Sanders in 2020, so be it. Biden is the more conservative candidate than Sanders, closer to the center. He is also closer to being a Reagan/Bush/McCain Republican than Trump is. Biden is a centrist. Most Americans are centrist. Trump and Sanders are NOT centrist.
Click to expand...


Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie. 
4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> A little electoral college math. Lets take a look at the minimum number of states to get to 270 and win the election:
> 
> California
> Texas
> Florida
> New York
> Pennsylvania
> Illinois
> Ohio
> Georgia
> North Carolina
> Michigan
> New Jersey
> 
> That's right, just winning those 11 states allows you to become President with 270 electoral votes.
> 
> Lets take a closer look and see how these states usually vote:
> 
> *BLUE WALL STATES:*
> California
> New York
> Pennsylvania
> Illinois
> Michigan
> New Jersey
> 
> *SWING STATES: *
> Florida
> Ohio
> North Carolina
> 
> *RED STATES:*
> Texas
> Georgia
> 
> 
> *In the latest poll in Texas, Biden is only 1 point behind Trump in a 2020 match up. Bill Clinton actually won Georgia in 1992, so it is not so solidly red either.
> *
> Republicans popularity in these 11 states has been slipping for years now. Picking Trump who is or is perceived to be racist and far from the center of America, makes that slip even worse. The top 11 states, the only 11 states you need to become President, and only two of them are considered to be solid red states. Plus the status of Texas as a solid Red state could fall in 2020.
> 
> *If Republicans want to be competitive in future elections, they need to move back towards the center and away from the wild and divisive extremes of Trumps brand. *



Wrong


Pa and mich now swing states

Trump helped PA big time with the steel
Industry 

Helped mich with the blue collar jobs

On top of that the conservatives fleeing ny and California has come there to make those states more conservative 

Trump
Has boxed in the stupid crooks


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little electoral college math. Lets take a look at the minimum number of states to get to 270 and win the election:
> 
> California
> Texas
> Florida
> New York
> Pennsylvania
> Illinois
> Ohio
> Georgia
> North Carolina
> Michigan
> New Jersey
> 
> That's right, just winning those 11 states allows you to become President with 270 electoral votes.
> 
> Lets take a closer look and see how these states usually vote:
> 
> *BLUE WALL STATES:*
> California
> New York
> Pennsylvania
> Illinois
> Michigan
> New Jersey
> 
> *SWING STATES: *
> Florida
> Ohio
> North Carolina
> 
> *RED STATES:*
> Texas
> Georgia
> 
> 
> *In the latest poll in Texas, Biden is only 1 point behind Trump in a 2020 match up. Bill Clinton actually won Georgia in 1992, so it is not so solidly red either.
> *
> Republicans popularity in these 11 states has been slipping for years now. Picking Trump who is or is perceived to be racist and far from the center of America, makes that slip even worse. The top 11 states, the only 11 states you need to become President, and only two of them are considered to be solid red states. Plus the status of Texas as a solid Red state could fall in 2020.
> 
> *If Republicans want to be competitive in future elections, they need to move back towards the center and away from the wild and divisive extremes of Trumps brand. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> 
> Pa and mich now swing states
> 
> Trump helped PA big time with the steel
> Industry
> 
> Helped mich with the blue collar jobs
> 
> On top of that the conservatives fleeing ny and California has come there to make those states more conservative
> 
> Trump
> Has boxed in the stupid crooks
Click to expand...


*1. One election result does not a turn a state into a swing state. The classification used above is based on multiple elections over several decades and how the states voted in those elections. 

2. Trump won Pennsylvania by a tiny margin, only 44,292 votes. It was less than one percentage point. It was a VERY weak victory and the result of Democrats not spending enough time an money in the state and taking it for granted. 

3. Trump won Michigan by an even smaller margin, only 10,704 votes. Current polls have all Democratic candidates beating Trump in Michigan, with Biden having a double digit or near double digit lead over Trump. 
*
No evidence that Pennsylvania or Michigan are seeing an influx of voters who will vote only for the Republican candidate. Pennsylvania and Michigan rank near the bottom of all states in terms of population growth. Their populations are relatively stable with most growth coming from within. 

We'll see what the first polls look like for a Trump vs Biden match up in Pennsylvania for 2020. 

When Biden can compete with Trump in Texas, it means Trump does not have a chance in Pennsylvania. The latest poll for Texas has Trump beating Biden by only one point. 

Then there is Trump's approval rating, the average approval rating after two years in Gallup is 40%, the lowest in history for a President. A President needs at least a 48% approval rating to even have a chance of being re-elected.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has a candidate won the president race and still lost Florida ??
> 
> Trump has Florida locked up
> 
> And those Florida voters helps sway penn and Ohio voters
> 
> So trump
> Is a lock to win 2020
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 - Bill Clinton
> 1960 - John F Kennedy
> 1924 - Calvin Coolidge
> 1920 - Warren G. Harding
> 1908 - William Taft
> 1904 - Theodore Roosevelt
> 1900 - William McKinley
> 1896 - William McKinley
> 1888 - Benjamin Harrison
> 1880 - James Garfield
> 1868 - Ulysses Grant
> 1864 - Abraham Lincoln
> 1860 - Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Above are candidates that won the Presidential Election without winning Florida.
> 
> Trump only won Florida in 2016 by 113,000 votes, a little more than 1 percentage point. A small margin in the 3rd largest state. Since that time, many people from Puerto Rico have moved to Florida after the devastating hurricane that that killed nearly 3,000 people and Trumps poor response to it. These new Floridians from Puerto Rico won't be supporting Trump. They will probably tip the state toward whoever runs against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The last one nearly 30 yrs ago
> 
> The last 30 yrs of voters a lot more similar than past 30 years ago
> 
> Predictions comes best when comparing apples to apples
> 
> You lost this correct understanding of this
Click to expand...


Your question made the assumption that all candidates had to win Florida in order to become President. 
That's totally false and I showed you why.

What's more, the 2016 election came down to Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Had Trump not been able to slip by with his tiny victories in those states, the Hillary Clinton would be President.* Florida wouldn't have mattered. *


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has a candidate won the president race and still lost Florida ??
> 
> Trump has Florida locked up
> 
> And those Florida voters helps sway penn and Ohio voters
> 
> So trump
> Is a lock to win 2020
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 - Bill Clinton
> 1960 - John F Kennedy
> 1924 - Calvin Coolidge
> 1920 - Warren G. Harding
> 1908 - William Taft
> 1904 - Theodore Roosevelt
> 1900 - William McKinley
> 1896 - William McKinley
> 1888 - Benjamin Harrison
> 1880 - James Garfield
> 1868 - Ulysses Grant
> 1864 - Abraham Lincoln
> 1860 - Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Above are candidates that won the Presidential Election without winning Florida.
> 
> Trump only won Florida in 2016 by 113,000 votes, a little more than 1 percentage point. A small margin in the 3rd largest state. Since that time, many people from Puerto Rico have moved to Florida after the devastating hurricane that that killed nearly 3,000 people and Trumps poor response to it. These new Floridians from Puerto Rico won't be supporting Trump. They will probably tip the state toward whoever runs against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump stronger now in the 5 swing states because of the stampede of conservatives out of New York and California which makes those 5 swing states stronger for trump than in 2016
Click to expand...


You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.


----------



## Thinker101

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has a candidate won the president race and still lost Florida ??
> 
> Trump has Florida locked up
> 
> And those Florida voters helps sway penn and Ohio voters
> 
> So trump
> Is a lock to win 2020
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 - Bill Clinton
> 1960 - John F Kennedy
> 1924 - Calvin Coolidge
> 1920 - Warren G. Harding
> 1908 - William Taft
> 1904 - Theodore Roosevelt
> 1900 - William McKinley
> 1896 - William McKinley
> 1888 - Benjamin Harrison
> 1880 - James Garfield
> 1868 - Ulysses Grant
> 1864 - Abraham Lincoln
> 1860 - Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Above are candidates that won the Presidential Election without winning Florida.
> 
> Trump only won Florida in 2016 by 113,000 votes, a little more than 1 percentage point. A small margin in the 3rd largest state. Since that time, many people from Puerto Rico have moved to Florida after the devastating hurricane that that killed nearly 3,000 people and Trumps poor response to it. These new Floridians from Puerto Rico won't be supporting Trump. They will probably tip the state toward whoever runs against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump stronger now in the 5 swing states because of the stampede of conservatives out of New York and California which makes those 5 swing states stronger for trump than in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
Click to expand...


More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has a candidate won the president race and still lost Florida ??
> 
> Trump has Florida locked up
> 
> And those Florida voters helps sway penn and Ohio voters
> 
> So trump
> Is a lock to win 2020
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 - Bill Clinton
> 1960 - John F Kennedy
> 1924 - Calvin Coolidge
> 1920 - Warren G. Harding
> 1908 - William Taft
> 1904 - Theodore Roosevelt
> 1900 - William McKinley
> 1896 - William McKinley
> 1888 - Benjamin Harrison
> 1880 - James Garfield
> 1868 - Ulysses Grant
> 1864 - Abraham Lincoln
> 1860 - Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Above are candidates that won the Presidential Election without winning Florida.
> 
> Trump only won Florida in 2016 by 113,000 votes, a little more than 1 percentage point. A small margin in the 3rd largest state. Since that time, many people from Puerto Rico have moved to Florida after the devastating hurricane that that killed nearly 3,000 people and Trumps poor response to it. These new Floridians from Puerto Rico won't be supporting Trump. They will probably tip the state toward whoever runs against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump stronger now in the 5 swing states because of the stampede of conservatives out of New York and California which makes those 5 swing states stronger for trump than in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
Click to expand...




Florida mid terms are actual votes that prove this pattern of the 5 swing states going more for trump


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dems will never nominate Biden.  It would alienate too many of their base.  *
> 
> *After the CA primary we'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears.  *
> 
> *Then with Biden gone, Trump wins in a landslide...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would never nominate Trump. Not that Biden needs Trumps magic situation from 2016, but just as the wide number of new candidates benefited Trump, so does the wide number of new candidates benefit Biden and to a lesser degree Sanders. It allows Biden and Sanders to win Primaries around the country by smaller margins and pick up large numbers of votes for the eventual nomination. The newbies can't get traction or money or what they do get is divided among so many people it amounts to nothing meaningful. Harris won't be able to win even her own state and she is in third place. Far behind in third place. If O'Rourke could go viral somehow he is really the only one that could challenge Sanders and Biden.
> 
> At the end of the day, Biden is more electable than Sanders because Biden is more of a centrist than Sanders.* The most important thing to Democratic voters, as shown in polls, in 2020 is ELECTABILITY and NOT IDEOLOGY.
> *
> Finally, most Democrats simply want to get rid of Trump. With Biden as the nominee, there is simply no other option. Sitting at home and not voting is a vote for Trump. Voting third party is essentially a vote for Trump. If they want Trump gone, they will have to vote for the nominee, and right now that looks like its going to be Biden. The only one with the name, following, and strength to possibly prevent Biden from getting the nomination is Sanders.
> 
> But Sanders failed against Clinton and will likely fail against Biden for the same reasons. The closer you are to the center, the more electable you are in the race against Trump. Biden is closer to the center than Sanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nice rationale', hope it works out for you.  A Trump-Biden contest would be worth the price of admission!
> More comments on your post:
> 1. The young progressives want a young candidate, so it looks like a generational battle, old folks vs young folks, 73% of dems want a "fresh face"
> 73% of Democrats Want ‘A Fresh Face’ As 2020 Nominee - Rasmussen Reports®
> 2. Not sure who the minority voters prefer?  Can't find any polls?!
> 3. Sanders didn't "fail" against Clinton, the party (Brazille and Wasserman-Schultz) cheated Bernie out of the nomination, it all depends who the party tells the "super-delegates" to vote for.  In 2020 to your point, that would be Joe Biden.  So Bernie gets screwed again...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Young progressives usually don't decide who gets the nomination. Plus their a smaller group in the Democratic party and their divided among many different candidates with their support. This division aids Biden and Sanders.
> 
> 2. Biden is preferred by minorities over Sanders. Sanders has always had a bit of a weakness with minorities.
> 
> 3. Clinton won the nomination by any and every measure you look at. Sanders did well in the smaller and more rural states that did not have as many votes. Hillary won the big important states, and yes, she did well with the Super-delegates. With or without the Super Delegates, she was going to win.
> 
> 4. But if Biden needs the Super Delegates to beat Sanders in 2020, so be it. Biden is the more conservative candidate than Sanders, closer to the center. He is also closer to being a Reagan/Bush/McCain Republican than Trump is. Biden is a centrist. Most Americans are centrist. Trump and Sanders are NOT centrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
Click to expand...


If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative. 

Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden. 

Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers. 

Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.


----------



## U2Edge

Thinker101 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has a candidate won the president race and still lost Florida ??
> 
> Trump has Florida locked up
> 
> And those Florida voters helps sway penn and Ohio voters
> 
> So trump
> Is a lock to win 2020
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 - Bill Clinton
> 1960 - John F Kennedy
> 1924 - Calvin Coolidge
> 1920 - Warren G. Harding
> 1908 - William Taft
> 1904 - Theodore Roosevelt
> 1900 - William McKinley
> 1896 - William McKinley
> 1888 - Benjamin Harrison
> 1880 - James Garfield
> 1868 - Ulysses Grant
> 1864 - Abraham Lincoln
> 1860 - Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Above are candidates that won the Presidential Election without winning Florida.
> 
> Trump only won Florida in 2016 by 113,000 votes, a little more than 1 percentage point. A small margin in the 3rd largest state. Since that time, many people from Puerto Rico have moved to Florida after the devastating hurricane that that killed nearly 3,000 people and Trumps poor response to it. These new Floridians from Puerto Rico won't be supporting Trump. They will probably tip the state toward whoever runs against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump stronger now in the 5 swing states because of the stampede of conservatives out of New York and California which makes those 5 swing states stronger for trump than in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.
Click to expand...


Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dems will never nominate Biden.  It would alienate too many of their base.  *
> 
> *After the CA primary we'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears.  *
> 
> *Then with Biden gone, Trump wins in a landslide...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would never nominate Trump. Not that Biden needs Trumps magic situation from 2016, but just as the wide number of new candidates benefited Trump, so does the wide number of new candidates benefit Biden and to a lesser degree Sanders. It allows Biden and Sanders to win Primaries around the country by smaller margins and pick up large numbers of votes for the eventual nomination. The newbies can't get traction or money or what they do get is divided among so many people it amounts to nothing meaningful. Harris won't be able to win even her own state and she is in third place. Far behind in third place. If O'Rourke could go viral somehow he is really the only one that could challenge Sanders and Biden.
> 
> At the end of the day, Biden is more electable than Sanders because Biden is more of a centrist than Sanders.* The most important thing to Democratic voters, as shown in polls, in 2020 is ELECTABILITY and NOT IDEOLOGY.
> *
> Finally, most Democrats simply want to get rid of Trump. With Biden as the nominee, there is simply no other option. Sitting at home and not voting is a vote for Trump. Voting third party is essentially a vote for Trump. If they want Trump gone, they will have to vote for the nominee, and right now that looks like its going to be Biden. The only one with the name, following, and strength to possibly prevent Biden from getting the nomination is Sanders.
> 
> But Sanders failed against Clinton and will likely fail against Biden for the same reasons. The closer you are to the center, the more electable you are in the race against Trump. Biden is closer to the center than Sanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nice rationale', hope it works out for you.  A Trump-Biden contest would be worth the price of admission!
> More comments on your post:
> 1. The young progressives want a young candidate, so it looks like a generational battle, old folks vs young folks, 73% of dems want a "fresh face"
> 73% of Democrats Want ‘A Fresh Face’ As 2020 Nominee - Rasmussen Reports®
> 2. Not sure who the minority voters prefer?  Can't find any polls?!
> 3. Sanders didn't "fail" against Clinton, the party (Brazille and Wasserman-Schultz) cheated Bernie out of the nomination, it all depends who the party tells the "super-delegates" to vote for.  In 2020 to your point, that would be Joe Biden.  So Bernie gets screwed again...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Young progressives usually don't decide who gets the nomination. Plus their a smaller group in the Democratic party and their divided among many different candidates with their support. This division aids Biden and Sanders.
> 
> 2. Biden is preferred by minorities over Sanders. Sanders has always had a bit of a weakness with minorities.
> 
> 3. Clinton won the nomination by any and every measure you look at. Sanders did well in the smaller and more rural states that did not have as many votes. Hillary won the big important states, and yes, she did well with the Super-delegates. With or without the Super Delegates, she was going to win.
> 
> 4. But if Biden needs the Super Delegates to beat Sanders in 2020, so be it. Biden is the more conservative candidate than Sanders, closer to the center. He is also closer to being a Reagan/Bush/McCain Republican than Trump is. Biden is a centrist. Most Americans are centrist. Trump and Sanders are NOT centrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative.
> 
> Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden.
> 
> Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers.
> 
> Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.
Click to expand...


Only the 5 swing states matter

And trump has got them
Locked up and boxed in
With his politicies that benefits them


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Democrats are relying on population replacement to secure their victory.   With that and a bit of fraud they already have a lock on the election.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Tipsycatlover said:


> Democrats are relying on population replacement to secure their victory.   With that and a bit of fraud they already have a lock on the election.



The ones fleeing out of New York and California are conservatives 

They will go to the 5 swing states that trump won and increase his wins


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has a candidate won the president race and still lost Florida ??
> 
> Trump has Florida locked up
> 
> And those Florida voters helps sway penn and Ohio voters
> 
> So trump
> Is a lock to win 2020
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 - Bill Clinton
> 1960 - John F Kennedy
> 1924 - Calvin Coolidge
> 1920 - Warren G. Harding
> 1908 - William Taft
> 1904 - Theodore Roosevelt
> 1900 - William McKinley
> 1896 - William McKinley
> 1888 - Benjamin Harrison
> 1880 - James Garfield
> 1868 - Ulysses Grant
> 1864 - Abraham Lincoln
> 1860 - Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Above are candidates that won the Presidential Election without winning Florida.
> 
> Trump only won Florida in 2016 by 113,000 votes, a little more than 1 percentage point. A small margin in the 3rd largest state. Since that time, many people from Puerto Rico have moved to Florida after the devastating hurricane that that killed nearly 3,000 people and Trumps poor response to it. These new Floridians from Puerto Rico won't be supporting Trump. They will probably tip the state toward whoever runs against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump stronger now in the 5 swing states because of the stampede of conservatives out of New York and California which makes those 5 swing states stronger for trump than in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida mid terms are actual votes that prove this pattern of the 5 swing states going more for trump
Click to expand...


Florida mid-terms only say one thing about one state, FLORIDA! The overall result of the 2018 mid-terms was how weak Trump was nationally, especially in states like Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania. Republicans got beat by double digit margins in Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania when the total votes were counted for all the Representatives.


----------



## Thinker101

U2Edge said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has a candidate won the president race and still lost Florida ??
> 
> Trump has Florida locked up
> 
> And those Florida voters helps sway penn and Ohio voters
> 
> So trump
> Is a lock to win 2020
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 - Bill Clinton
> 1960 - John F Kennedy
> 1924 - Calvin Coolidge
> 1920 - Warren G. Harding
> 1908 - William Taft
> 1904 - Theodore Roosevelt
> 1900 - William McKinley
> 1896 - William McKinley
> 1888 - Benjamin Harrison
> 1880 - James Garfield
> 1868 - Ulysses Grant
> 1864 - Abraham Lincoln
> 1860 - Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Above are candidates that won the Presidential Election without winning Florida.
> 
> Trump only won Florida in 2016 by 113,000 votes, a little more than 1 percentage point. A small margin in the 3rd largest state. Since that time, many people from Puerto Rico have moved to Florida after the devastating hurricane that that killed nearly 3,000 people and Trumps poor response to it. These new Floridians from Puerto Rico won't be supporting Trump. They will probably tip the state toward whoever runs against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump stronger now in the 5 swing states because of the stampede of conservatives out of New York and California which makes those 5 swing states stronger for trump than in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
Click to expand...


And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.


----------



## GWV5903

U2Edge said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just go with that, it worked so well for you last time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone looks at the polls. Hillary won the popular vote in 2016. It was a FLUKE that she lost thanks to Trumps narrow win in three states and the electoral college. Lets see how that rare fluke works for you in 2020.
Click to expand...


The Polls predicted HRC would win by a landslide, she lost! I understand it’s hard to accept her defeat, but she sucked, still sucks to this day! When your side cheats again and still losses, what’s your excuse then? Are you going to go with the failed Russian Collusion theory again or something new and more imaginative? How about China Collusion, even though collusion isn’t a crime btw...


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dems will never nominate Biden.  It would alienate too many of their base.  *
> 
> *After the CA primary we'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears.  *
> 
> *Then with Biden gone, Trump wins in a landslide...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would never nominate Trump. Not that Biden needs Trumps magic situation from 2016, but just as the wide number of new candidates benefited Trump, so does the wide number of new candidates benefit Biden and to a lesser degree Sanders. It allows Biden and Sanders to win Primaries around the country by smaller margins and pick up large numbers of votes for the eventual nomination. The newbies can't get traction or money or what they do get is divided among so many people it amounts to nothing meaningful. Harris won't be able to win even her own state and she is in third place. Far behind in third place. If O'Rourke could go viral somehow he is really the only one that could challenge Sanders and Biden.
> 
> At the end of the day, Biden is more electable than Sanders because Biden is more of a centrist than Sanders.* The most important thing to Democratic voters, as shown in polls, in 2020 is ELECTABILITY and NOT IDEOLOGY.
> *
> Finally, most Democrats simply want to get rid of Trump. With Biden as the nominee, there is simply no other option. Sitting at home and not voting is a vote for Trump. Voting third party is essentially a vote for Trump. If they want Trump gone, they will have to vote for the nominee, and right now that looks like its going to be Biden. The only one with the name, following, and strength to possibly prevent Biden from getting the nomination is Sanders.
> 
> But Sanders failed against Clinton and will likely fail against Biden for the same reasons. The closer you are to the center, the more electable you are in the race against Trump. Biden is closer to the center than Sanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nice rationale', hope it works out for you.  A Trump-Biden contest would be worth the price of admission!
> More comments on your post:
> 1. The young progressives want a young candidate, so it looks like a generational battle, old folks vs young folks, 73% of dems want a "fresh face"
> 73% of Democrats Want ‘A Fresh Face’ As 2020 Nominee - Rasmussen Reports®
> 2. Not sure who the minority voters prefer?  Can't find any polls?!
> 3. Sanders didn't "fail" against Clinton, the party (Brazille and Wasserman-Schultz) cheated Bernie out of the nomination, it all depends who the party tells the "super-delegates" to vote for.  In 2020 to your point, that would be Joe Biden.  So Bernie gets screwed again...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Young progressives usually don't decide who gets the nomination. Plus their a smaller group in the Democratic party and their divided among many different candidates with their support. This division aids Biden and Sanders.
> 
> 2. Biden is preferred by minorities over Sanders. Sanders has always had a bit of a weakness with minorities.
> 
> 3. Clinton won the nomination by any and every measure you look at. Sanders did well in the smaller and more rural states that did not have as many votes. Hillary won the big important states, and yes, she did well with the Super-delegates. With or without the Super Delegates, she was going to win.
> 
> 4. But if Biden needs the Super Delegates to beat Sanders in 2020, so be it. Biden is the more conservative candidate than Sanders, closer to the center. He is also closer to being a Reagan/Bush/McCain Republican than Trump is. Biden is a centrist. Most Americans are centrist. Trump and Sanders are NOT centrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative.
> 
> Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden.
> 
> Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers.
> 
> Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.
Click to expand...


*1. Hate to call bullshit that you are a republican, but there are only two flavors, "never-Trumpers" and Trumpers.  You don't seem to fit in either of those boxes.  Your promoting the democrats with their stupid policy positions indicates that you are in-fact a democrat.

2. There are not "many" republicans switching parties to support Biden.  There aren't any, unless you have a secret/imaginary society?

3. Time isn't running out for Beto, the primaries won't even start for another year or more?!*

*4. Have you seriously looked at Biden's age?  He would be 78 when sworn in!!  Reagan was "only" 69 when he was sworn in.  I'm fairly certain that the dem majority will not be voting for Joe Biden, even if he manages to complete the grueling primary schedule.  *

Ronald Reagan - Wikipedia
*"First term*

*Ronald Reagan was 69 years old when he sworn into office for his first term on January 20, 1981. In his inaugural address, he addressed the country's economic malaise, arguing: "In this present crisis, government is not the solution to our problems; government is the problem."*


----------



## U2Edge

Thinker101 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 - Bill Clinton
> 1960 - John F Kennedy
> 1924 - Calvin Coolidge
> 1920 - Warren G. Harding
> 1908 - William Taft
> 1904 - Theodore Roosevelt
> 1900 - William McKinley
> 1896 - William McKinley
> 1888 - Benjamin Harrison
> 1880 - James Garfield
> 1868 - Ulysses Grant
> 1864 - Abraham Lincoln
> 1860 - Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Above are candidates that won the Presidential Election without winning Florida.
> 
> Trump only won Florida in 2016 by 113,000 votes, a little more than 1 percentage point. A small margin in the 3rd largest state. Since that time, many people from Puerto Rico have moved to Florida after the devastating hurricane that that killed nearly 3,000 people and Trumps poor response to it. These new Floridians from Puerto Rico won't be supporting Trump. They will probably tip the state toward whoever runs against Trump in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump stronger now in the 5 swing states because of the stampede of conservatives out of New York and California which makes those 5 swing states stronger for trump than in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
Click to expand...


The National polls showed Donald Trump getting beat by Hillary Clinton. Those polls were right. Hillary Clinton beat Donald Trump by nearly 3 million votes nationally. The reason Trump won was because of a rare FLUKE of the electoral college. Just like you can't count on lightning to strike the same spot on the ground twice in a relative short period of time, it would be a mistake to hope that a rare FLUKE will happen again in 2020 to save Trump.


----------



## bendog

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


Been there done that. 

I do think Biden has the skills to render Trump's tactic of a tirade of personal insults pretty ineffective with all but the die hard Trump supporters who'd vote for Trump over a ticket of Abraham and Christ


----------



## JimH52

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.



I do think if Joe picks a liberal Vice President he can pull the party together and beat the Orange POS...


----------



## U2Edge

GWV5903 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just go with that, it worked so well for you last time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone looks at the polls. Hillary won the popular vote in 2016. It was a FLUKE that she lost thanks to Trumps narrow win in three states and the electoral college. Lets see how that rare fluke works for you in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Polls predicted HRC would win by a landslide, she lost! I understand it’s hard to accept her defeat, but she sucked, still sucks to this day! When your side cheats again and still losses, what’s your excuse then? Are you going to go with the failed Russian Collusion theory again or something new and more imaginative? How about China Collusion, even though collusion isn’t a crime btw...
Click to expand...


*IN CASE YOU DID NOT KNOW, this is about BIDEN AND TRUMP in 2020, NOT Hillary and Trump in 2016. In any event the national polls were generally right. They predicted on average that Hillary would win by 3 percentage points nationally and she won by two percentage points nationally in the popular vote. 

HILLARY CLINTON IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT IN 2020! Understand?

We are talking about the 2020 election, not what you think happened in 2016. 

It will be a rude awakening for you once you wake up from your 2016 election night victory for Trump. Its been 2 and half years, but your still acting like the date is November 2016. Wake up, its 2019, Trump is President and the majority of people disapprove of the job he has been doing. In fact, Trump has the lowest average approval rating of any President in history!*


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would never nominate Trump. Not that Biden needs Trumps magic situation from 2016, but just as the wide number of new candidates benefited Trump, so does the wide number of new candidates benefit Biden and to a lesser degree Sanders. It allows Biden and Sanders to win Primaries around the country by smaller margins and pick up large numbers of votes for the eventual nomination. The newbies can't get traction or money or what they do get is divided among so many people it amounts to nothing meaningful. Harris won't be able to win even her own state and she is in third place. Far behind in third place. If O'Rourke could go viral somehow he is really the only one that could challenge Sanders and Biden.
> 
> At the end of the day, Biden is more electable than Sanders because Biden is more of a centrist than Sanders.* The most important thing to Democratic voters, as shown in polls, in 2020 is ELECTABILITY and NOT IDEOLOGY.
> *
> Finally, most Democrats simply want to get rid of Trump. With Biden as the nominee, there is simply no other option. Sitting at home and not voting is a vote for Trump. Voting third party is essentially a vote for Trump. If they want Trump gone, they will have to vote for the nominee, and right now that looks like its going to be Biden. The only one with the name, following, and strength to possibly prevent Biden from getting the nomination is Sanders.
> 
> But Sanders failed against Clinton and will likely fail against Biden for the same reasons. The closer you are to the center, the more electable you are in the race against Trump. Biden is closer to the center than Sanders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice rationale', hope it works out for you.  A Trump-Biden contest would be worth the price of admission!
> More comments on your post:
> 1. The young progressives want a young candidate, so it looks like a generational battle, old folks vs young folks, 73% of dems want a "fresh face"
> 73% of Democrats Want ‘A Fresh Face’ As 2020 Nominee - Rasmussen Reports®
> 2. Not sure who the minority voters prefer?  Can't find any polls?!
> 3. Sanders didn't "fail" against Clinton, the party (Brazille and Wasserman-Schultz) cheated Bernie out of the nomination, it all depends who the party tells the "super-delegates" to vote for.  In 2020 to your point, that would be Joe Biden.  So Bernie gets screwed again...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Young progressives usually don't decide who gets the nomination. Plus their a smaller group in the Democratic party and their divided among many different candidates with their support. This division aids Biden and Sanders.
> 
> 2. Biden is preferred by minorities over Sanders. Sanders has always had a bit of a weakness with minorities.
> 
> 3. Clinton won the nomination by any and every measure you look at. Sanders did well in the smaller and more rural states that did not have as many votes. Hillary won the big important states, and yes, she did well with the Super-delegates. With or without the Super Delegates, she was going to win.
> 
> 4. But if Biden needs the Super Delegates to beat Sanders in 2020, so be it. Biden is the more conservative candidate than Sanders, closer to the center. He is also closer to being a Reagan/Bush/McCain Republican than Trump is. Biden is a centrist. Most Americans are centrist. Trump and Sanders are NOT centrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative.
> 
> Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden.
> 
> Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers.
> 
> Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. Hate to call bullshit that you are a republican, but there are only two flavors, "never-Trumpers" and Trumpers.  You don't seem to fit in either of those boxes.  Your promoting the democrats with their stupid policy positions indicates that you are in-fact a democrat.
> 
> 2. There are not "many" republicans switching parties to support Biden.  There aren't any, unless you have a secret/imaginary society?
> 
> 3. Time isn't running out for Beto, the primaries won't even start for another year or more?!*
> 
> *4. Have you seriously looked at Biden's age?  He would be 78 when sworn in!!  Reagan was "only" 69 when he was sworn in.  I'm fairly certain that the dem majority will not be voting for Joe Biden, even if he manages to complete the grueling primary schedule.  *
> 
> Ronald Reagan - Wikipedia
> *"First term*
> 
> *Ronald Reagan was 69 years old when he sworn into office for his first term on January 20, 1981. In his inaugural address, he addressed the country's economic malaise, arguing: "In this present crisis, government is not the solution to our problems; government is the problem."*
Click to expand...


1. How could I be a democrat when I have never been registered as anything but a Republican. I've voted straight Republican ticket all my life until the 2016 election. The only Democrat I voted for in 2016 was Hillary Clinton, the rest of the votes were for Republicans. It is true in 2018 that I voted straight Democrat. Yes, I am a never Trumper. I'm a Bush/McCain Republican which is essentially the opposite of a Trump Republican. 

2. There will be plenty of Republicans switching party's temporarily to help Biden win in places like Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. More than enough to destroy Trumps tiny margins of victory in those states from 2016. 

3. The first Primaries are in February 2020, soon to be only 10 months away. 

4. Have you looked at Trump's age? 74 and a half on January 20, 2021. Who is in better shape, Biden or Trump? Who eats better, exercises, gets more sleep? BIDEN wins in all three. Who has the better BODY MASS INDEX? Once again, Biden wins. 
*Who is Biden's only real competitor in the Democratic Party? SANDERS. SANDERS is a year older than Biden. 
Sorry, but point #4 is your biggest fail!*


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump stronger now in the 5 swing states because of the stampede of conservatives out of New York and California which makes those 5 swing states stronger for trump than in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Donald Trump getting beat by Hillary Clinton. Those polls were right. Hillary Clinton beat Donald Trump by nearly 3 million votes nationally. The reason Trump won was because of a rare FLUKE of the electoral college. Just like you can't count on lightning to strike the same spot on the ground twice in a relative short period of time, it would be a mistake to hope that a rare FLUKE will happen again in 2020 to save Trump.
Click to expand...


Only 5 states to look at

Trump has locked them up with his great help to those states


----------



## Thinker101

U2Edge said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump stronger now in the 5 swing states because of the stampede of conservatives out of New York and California which makes those 5 swing states stronger for trump than in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Donald Trump getting beat by Hillary Clinton. Those polls were right. Hillary Clinton beat Donald Trump by nearly 3 million votes nationally. The reason Trump won was because of a rare FLUKE of the electoral college. Just like you can't count on lightning to strike the same spot on the ground twice in a relative short period of time, it would be a mistake to hope that a rare FLUKE will happen again in 2020 to save Trump.
Click to expand...


Yep, that's what it was, a FLUKE, can't wait for the next FLUKE in 2020.


----------



## nat4900

g5000 said:


> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!




Yeah.........most moronic Trump cultists would probably agree with the above because.......well, because they're moronic Trump cult members.....

(P.S. want to hear the video-tape about WHO brags about grabbing pussies???....LOL)


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Donald Trump getting beat by Hillary Clinton. Those polls were right. Hillary Clinton beat Donald Trump by nearly 3 million votes nationally. The reason Trump won was because of a rare FLUKE of the electoral college. Just like you can't count on lightning to strike the same spot on the ground twice in a relative short period of time, it would be a mistake to hope that a rare FLUKE will happen again in 2020 to save Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only 5 states to look at
> 
> Trump has locked them up with his great help to those states
Click to expand...


Actually there is really only three if you put it that way. Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won those states in 2016. Unlikely he can do it again. With those three states going Blue again in 2020, its over for Trump. Winning Texas would just be icing on the cake.


----------



## U2Edge

Thinker101 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Donald Trump getting beat by Hillary Clinton. Those polls were right. Hillary Clinton beat Donald Trump by nearly 3 million votes nationally. The reason Trump won was because of a rare FLUKE of the electoral college. Just like you can't count on lightning to strike the same spot on the ground twice in a relative short period of time, it would be a mistake to hope that a rare FLUKE will happen again in 2020 to save Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what it was, a FLUKE, can't wait for the next FLUKE in 2020.
Click to expand...


Fluke's are rare things that happen, but not often.


----------



## U2Edge

nat4900 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.........most moronic Trump cultists would probably agree with the above because.......well, because they're moronic Trump cult members.....
> 
> (P.S. want to hear the video-tape about WHO brags about grabbing pussies???....LOL)
Click to expand...


Plus I don't think Trumps standing has improved with women since becoming President.


----------



## nat4900

U2Edge said:


> Actually there is really only three if you put it that way. Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Trump barley won those states in 2016. Unlikely he can do it again. With those three states going Blue again in 2020, its over for Trump. Winning Texas would just be icing on the cake.



Here's an interesting stat.........The "independent" Jill Stein got MORE votes than the margin with which Trump won those 3 states.

Its doubtful that Putin will have Stein run again to help the orange charlatan......


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

g5000 said:


> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!



Joe never grabbed Obammy


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice rationale', hope it works out for you.  A Trump-Biden contest would be worth the price of admission!
> More comments on your post:
> 1. The young progressives want a young candidate, so it looks like a generational battle, old folks vs young folks, 73% of dems want a "fresh face"
> 73% of Democrats Want ‘A Fresh Face’ As 2020 Nominee - Rasmussen Reports®
> 2. Not sure who the minority voters prefer?  Can't find any polls?!
> 3. Sanders didn't "fail" against Clinton, the party (Brazille and Wasserman-Schultz) cheated Bernie out of the nomination, it all depends who the party tells the "super-delegates" to vote for.  In 2020 to your point, that would be Joe Biden.  So Bernie gets screwed again...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Young progressives usually don't decide who gets the nomination. Plus their a smaller group in the Democratic party and their divided among many different candidates with their support. This division aids Biden and Sanders.
> 
> 2. Biden is preferred by minorities over Sanders. Sanders has always had a bit of a weakness with minorities.
> 
> 3. Clinton won the nomination by any and every measure you look at. Sanders did well in the smaller and more rural states that did not have as many votes. Hillary won the big important states, and yes, she did well with the Super-delegates. With or without the Super Delegates, she was going to win.
> 
> 4. But if Biden needs the Super Delegates to beat Sanders in 2020, so be it. Biden is the more conservative candidate than Sanders, closer to the center. He is also closer to being a Reagan/Bush/McCain Republican than Trump is. Biden is a centrist. Most Americans are centrist. Trump and Sanders are NOT centrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative.
> 
> Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden.
> 
> Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers.
> 
> Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. Hate to call bullshit that you are a republican, but there are only two flavors, "never-Trumpers" and Trumpers.  You don't seem to fit in either of those boxes.  Your promoting the democrats with their stupid policy positions indicates that you are in-fact a democrat.
> 
> 2. There are not "many" republicans switching parties to support Biden.  There aren't any, unless you have a secret/imaginary society?
> 
> 3. Time isn't running out for Beto, the primaries won't even start for another year or more?!*
> 
> *4. Have you seriously looked at Biden's age?  He would be 78 when sworn in!!  Reagan was "only" 69 when he was sworn in.  I'm fairly certain that the dem majority will not be voting for Joe Biden, even if he manages to complete the grueling primary schedule.  *
> 
> Ronald Reagan - Wikipedia
> *"First term*
> 
> *Ronald Reagan was 69 years old when he sworn into office for his first term on January 20, 1981. In his inaugural address, he addressed the country's economic malaise, arguing: "In this present crisis, government is not the solution to our problems; government is the problem."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. How could I be a democrat when I have never been registered as anything but a Republican. I've voted straight Republican ticket all my life until the 2016 election. The only Democrat I voted for in 2016 was Hillary Clinton, the rest of the votes were for Republicans. It is true in 2018 that I voted straight Democrat. Yes, I am a never Trumper. I'm a Bush/McCain Republican which is essentially the opposite of a Trump Republican.
> 
> 2. There will be plenty of Republicans switching party's temporarily to help Biden win in places like Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. More than enough to destroy Trumps tiny margins of victory in those states from 2016.
> 
> 3. The first Primaries are in February 2020, soon to be only 10 months away.
> 
> 4. Have you looked at Trump's age? 74 and a half on January 20, 2021. Who is in better shape, Biden or Trump? Who eats better, exercises, gets more sleep? BIDEN wins in all three. Who has the better BODY MASS INDEX? Once again, Biden wins.
> *Who is Biden's only real competitor in the Democratic Party? SANDERS. SANDERS is a year older than Biden.
> Sorry, but point #4 is your biggest fail!*
Click to expand...


1. Wow, I could never vote for H, no matter what.  I can't imagine your illogical thinking?!  Just look at the court nominations.  Trump saved the US from the lib courts as well as saved the military.  You must be a globalist like Bill Kristol?  That makes no sense to me.  I'm a middle class guy who likes work, especially the manufacturing sector.  I could never vote for a never-Trumper, so we'll see what happens in 2024 and 2028.  I'd never vote democrat, never.

2. Got a link for the claim that there will be plenty of republicans switching parties for Biden?  No one I know would consider that.  The dems are simply crazy Joe Biden or not.

4. I bet that Trump outlasts Biden.  Sanders is ancient too, hope he makes it thru the primaries.  They are simply too old to be president.  It would be a death watch like for RBG.


----------



## U2Edge

Hey, we got some new polling data on the BIDEN VS TRUMP match up for 2020:

Both polls are done by the polling company* EMERSON.
*
In Wisconsin(poll released March 18):

BIDEN: 54%

TRUMP: 46%


General Election National Poll(poll released March 20):

BIDEN: 55%

TRUMP: 45%


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> Hey, we got some new polling data on the BIDEN VS TRUMP match up for 2020:
> 
> Both polls are done by the polling company* EMERSON.
> *
> In Wisconsin(poll released March 18):
> 
> BIDEN: 54%
> 
> TRUMP: 46%
> 
> 
> General Election National Poll(poll released March 20):
> 
> BIDEN: 55%
> 
> TRUMP: 45%




*I notice you didn't include links to your polls.  Found it...*
*Poll: Trump trails Biden, Sanders, Warren in Wisconsin match-ups*

*No dem is going to beat Trump in 2020, but it will be fun watching the election process.*

*Odds Suggest that Sanders, Harris Are Trump’s Biggest Threats*
*Donald Trump       +200 *
*Kamala Harris       +600 *
*Bernie Sanders     +600 *
*Joe Biden              +700 *
*Beto O’Rourke    +1000 *
*Amy Klobuchar   +2500 *
*Elizabeth Warren +2500 *


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.



Thank you. You have already made yourself sound stupid with your Universal Healthcare debacle thread and now this. Biden vs. Trump have not even had one debate yet. Hold your horses.


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Young progressives usually don't decide who gets the nomination. Plus their a smaller group in the Democratic party and their divided among many different candidates with their support. This division aids Biden and Sanders.
> 
> 2. Biden is preferred by minorities over Sanders. Sanders has always had a bit of a weakness with minorities.
> 
> 3. Clinton won the nomination by any and every measure you look at. Sanders did well in the smaller and more rural states that did not have as many votes. Hillary won the big important states, and yes, she did well with the Super-delegates. With or without the Super Delegates, she was going to win.
> 
> 4. But if Biden needs the Super Delegates to beat Sanders in 2020, so be it. Biden is the more conservative candidate than Sanders, closer to the center. He is also closer to being a Reagan/Bush/McCain Republican than Trump is. Biden is a centrist. Most Americans are centrist. Trump and Sanders are NOT centrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative.
> 
> Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden.
> 
> Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers.
> 
> Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. Hate to call bullshit that you are a republican, but there are only two flavors, "never-Trumpers" and Trumpers.  You don't seem to fit in either of those boxes.  Your promoting the democrats with their stupid policy positions indicates that you are in-fact a democrat.
> 
> 2. There are not "many" republicans switching parties to support Biden.  There aren't any, unless you have a secret/imaginary society?
> 
> 3. Time isn't running out for Beto, the primaries won't even start for another year or more?!*
> 
> *4. Have you seriously looked at Biden's age?  He would be 78 when sworn in!!  Reagan was "only" 69 when he was sworn in.  I'm fairly certain that the dem majority will not be voting for Joe Biden, even if he manages to complete the grueling primary schedule.  *
> 
> Ronald Reagan - Wikipedia
> *"First term*
> 
> *Ronald Reagan was 69 years old when he sworn into office for his first term on January 20, 1981. In his inaugural address, he addressed the country's economic malaise, arguing: "In this present crisis, government is not the solution to our problems; government is the problem."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. How could I be a democrat when I have never been registered as anything but a Republican. I've voted straight Republican ticket all my life until the 2016 election. The only Democrat I voted for in 2016 was Hillary Clinton, the rest of the votes were for Republicans. It is true in 2018 that I voted straight Democrat. Yes, I am a never Trumper. I'm a Bush/McCain Republican which is essentially the opposite of a Trump Republican.
> 
> 2. There will be plenty of Republicans switching party's temporarily to help Biden win in places like Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. More than enough to destroy Trumps tiny margins of victory in those states from 2016.
> 
> 3. The first Primaries are in February 2020, soon to be only 10 months away.
> 
> 4. Have you looked at Trump's age? 74 and a half on January 20, 2021. Who is in better shape, Biden or Trump? Who eats better, exercises, gets more sleep? BIDEN wins in all three. Who has the better BODY MASS INDEX? Once again, Biden wins.
> *Who is Biden's only real competitor in the Democratic Party? SANDERS. SANDERS is a year older than Biden.
> Sorry, but point #4 is your biggest fail!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Wow, I could never vote for H, no matter what.  I can't imagine your illogical thinking?!  Just look at the court nominations.  Trump saved the US from the lib courts as well as saved the military.  You must be a globalist like Bill Kristol?  That makes no sense to me.  I'm a middle class guy who likes work, especially the manufacturing sector.  I could never vote for a never-Trumper, so we'll see what happens in 2024 and 2028.  I'd never vote democrat, never.
> 
> 2. Got a link for the claim that there will be plenty of republicans switching parties for Biden?  No one I know would consider that.  The dems are simply crazy Joe Biden or not.
> 
> 4. I bet that Trump outlasts Biden.  Sanders is ancient too, hope he makes it thru the primaries.  They are simply too old to be president.  It would be a death watch like for RBG.
Click to expand...


1. National Security, Defense Policy and Foreign Policy are more important than court nominations. Hillary Clinton was fierce opponent of Russia and Putin. She believed in NATO and supported increasing US troop strength in Europe to guard against recent Russian aggression in Europe. Trump wanted to pull the United States out of NATO. Did not really care about Russia's aggression in Europe and even considered recognizing Crimea as a part of Russia. Then there is all the siding of Trump with Putin and Russian intelligence. Don't have time to get into all that here but compared to Hillary Clinton, Trump behaves like a Traitor and agent of the Russian Federation.* You know that Hillary Clinton was the right vote when Putin was so militantly against her becoming President that he tried to hack the U.S. election to prevent her from being elected. 
*
    Finally, I'm not so ideologically blinded to claim I could never vote for a particular political party. I vote for whoever has the best policies and candidates at the current time. My allegiance is to the United States, not a specific political party. Its sad to see so many Republicans act differently where their allegiance is to political party rather than country. 

2. Again, Blind ideology saying that no Republican could vote for a Democrat. Joe Biden is far closer to Reagan, Bush, and McCain than Trump. That's why every Republican should be voting for Biden in 2020 or at least considering it. 

4. Trump is only 3.5 years younger than Biden. Yet, you act like the difference between them is 30 years. I'm sure if any scientist were to study Trump and Biden's true medical history and current health, they would actually discover that Biden's REAL age is probably several years younger than Trump and that his life expectancy is higher than Trump's.* IF  YOU THINK BIDEN IS TOO OLD TO BE PRESIDENT THAN THERE IS NO WAY IN HELL YOU COULD JUSTIFY VOTING OR SUPPORTING TRUMP. *


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we got some new polling data on the BIDEN VS TRUMP match up for 2020:
> 
> Both polls are done by the polling company* EMERSON.
> *
> In Wisconsin(poll released March 18):
> 
> BIDEN: 54%
> 
> TRUMP: 46%
> 
> 
> General Election National Poll(poll released March 20):
> 
> BIDEN: 55%
> 
> TRUMP: 45%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I notice you didn't include links to your polls.  Found it...*
> *Poll: Trump trails Biden, Sanders, Warren in Wisconsin match-ups*
> 
> *No dem is going to beat Trump in 2020, but it will be fun watching the election process.*
> 
> *Odds Suggest that Sanders, Harris Are Trump’s Biggest Threats*
> *Donald Trump       +200 *
> *Kamala Harris       +600 *
> *Bernie Sanders     +600 *
> *Joe Biden              +700 *
> *Beto O’Rourke    +1000 *
> *Amy Klobuchar   +2500 *
> *Elizabeth Warren +2500 *
Click to expand...


Vegas does not decide elections. 

Once again, you fail to find ANY polling data that shows Trump winning in 2020, either in the national election or battleground states. Even Trump and the Republicans will be using polling data to plan their strategy. They sure as hell won't going by betting odds in Vegas.


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You have already made yourself sound stupid with your Universal Healthcare debacle thread and now this. Biden vs. Trump have not even had one debate yet. Hold your horses.
Click to expand...


No debacle at all in the Universal Health Care thread. Only your failure to understand simple facts. Yes, Europeans live longer than Americans, pay less for their healthcare, and everyone is covered. Three indisputable facts. 45 of the top 50 developed countries provide healthcare for all their citizens, and they all do it for LESS than America does. Given that life is a right, so is healthcare. Universal healthcare is coming to the United States rather you like it or not. There is growing support for it every day. 

The polls between Biden and Trump reflect the fact that Trump after over 2 years in office only has an average approval rating of 40% in the Gallup poll. That is the worst average of any President in history.* You don't win re-election when you average 40% in approval. The most recent Gallup poll has Trump at 39% approval, 57% disapproval. *


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we got some new polling data on the BIDEN VS TRUMP match up for 2020:
> 
> Both polls are done by the polling company* EMERSON.
> *
> In Wisconsin(poll released March 18):
> 
> BIDEN: 54%
> 
> TRUMP: 46%
> 
> 
> General Election National Poll(poll released March 20):
> 
> BIDEN: 55%
> 
> TRUMP: 45%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I notice you didn't include links to your polls.  Found it...*
> *Poll: Trump trails Biden, Sanders, Warren in Wisconsin match-ups*
> 
> *No dem is going to beat Trump in 2020, but it will be fun watching the election process.*
> 
> *Odds Suggest that Sanders, Harris Are Trump’s Biggest Threats*
> *Donald Trump       +200 *
> *Kamala Harris       +600 *
> *Bernie Sanders     +600 *
> *Joe Biden              +700 *
> *Beto O’Rourke    +1000 *
> *Amy Klobuchar   +2500 *
> *Elizabeth Warren +2500 *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vegas does not decide elections.
> 
> Once again, you fail to find ANY polling data that shows Trump winning in 2020, either in the national election or battleground states. Even Trump and the Republicans will be using polling data to plan their strategy. They sure as hell won't going by betting odds in Vegas.
Click to expand...


*If I learned anything from 2016 its that polls are total bullshit.  Hillary had a 95% probability of winning, and she lost.  So I'm not a fan of polls, besides you guys all said that the polls predict the "popular vote" not the EC, so they are generally worthless.  Here is a discussion from a polling site, they basically say that both Trump and the dems will be unpopular, so its a 50-50 pick.  I believe that.  Neither side will have a major advantage, and it may end up like 2016...*

What Do We Know About Trump’s Re-election Chances So Far?
*"Right now, Trump looks like an even bet for re-election. But the status quo is probably his best-case scenario."*


----------



## U2Edge

In the latest polling by CNN(released March 19), this is where the race for the Democratic nomination is:

Biden: 28%

Sanders: 20%

Harris: 12%

O'Rourke: 11%

Warren: 6%

Booker: 3%

Klobuchar: 3%

Buttigieg: 1%

Hickenlooper: 1%

Castro: 1%

Inslee: 1%

Gillibrand: 1%

*Biden and Sanders still taking up most of the oxygen in the room. The only candidate that has a possible chance of challenging those two is O'Rourke. O'Rourke has a long way to go. *


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we got some new polling data on the BIDEN VS TRUMP match up for 2020:
> 
> Both polls are done by the polling company* EMERSON.
> *
> In Wisconsin(poll released March 18):
> 
> BIDEN: 54%
> 
> TRUMP: 46%
> 
> 
> General Election National Poll(poll released March 20):
> 
> BIDEN: 55%
> 
> TRUMP: 45%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I notice you didn't include links to your polls.  Found it...*
> *Poll: Trump trails Biden, Sanders, Warren in Wisconsin match-ups*
> 
> *No dem is going to beat Trump in 2020, but it will be fun watching the election process.*
> 
> *Odds Suggest that Sanders, Harris Are Trump’s Biggest Threats*
> *Donald Trump       +200 *
> *Kamala Harris       +600 *
> *Bernie Sanders     +600 *
> *Joe Biden              +700 *
> *Beto O’Rourke    +1000 *
> *Amy Klobuchar   +2500 *
> *Elizabeth Warren +2500 *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vegas does not decide elections.
> 
> Once again, you fail to find ANY polling data that shows Trump winning in 2020, either in the national election or battleground states. Even Trump and the Republicans will be using polling data to plan their strategy. They sure as hell won't going by betting odds in Vegas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If I learned anything from 2016 its that polls are total bullshit.  Hillary had a 95% probability of winning, and she lost.  So I'm not a fan of polls, besides you guys all said that the polls predict the "popular vote" not the EC, so they are generally worthless.  Here is a discussion from a polling site, they basically say that both Trump and the dems will be unpopular, so its a 50-50 pick.  I believe that.  Neither side will have a major advantage, and it may end up like 2016...*
> 
> What Do We Know About Trump’s Re-election Chances So Far?
> *"Right now, Trump looks like an even bet for re-election. But the status quo is probably his best-case scenario."*
Click to expand...


Sorry but polls matter regardless of your thoughts on 2016. 2016, regardless of what you think happened, does not alone define the history of polling.* You and Trump can continue to ride 2016 all you want to and talk about Hillary Clinton, but it won't get you elected President in 2020. 
*
Still waiting for some polling data on Trump beating Biden in the popular vote nationally, or in a battle ground state. Still nothing showing that. 

*Oh and the popular vote does matter because over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote is the winner of the electoral college. 

NO PRESIDENT HAS EVER BEEN RE-ELECTED WITHOUT WINNING THE POPULAR VOTE!
*
Trump will have to get his approval rating up from around 40% to at least 48% to be an* EVEN bet for re-election.* His peak so far is 45%. His low is 35%. His average is 40%. His current is 39%.


----------



## deanrd

GOP Donors Demand Trump Magically Become a Normal Human by 2020

 In 2016, the mogul’s campaign proved to be “the little garbage fire that could.” But the right’s entitled plutocrats should make peace with the fact that their party’s fate rests in the hands of an incompetent con man. They might prefer to invest in a more professional enterprise. But, as Trump has incessantly reminded them in recent days, the choice before GOP megadonors is buffoonish barbarism or “democratic socialism” (a.k.a. a slightly more progressive tax code). And they know damn well which one they prefer.


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we got some new polling data on the BIDEN VS TRUMP match up for 2020:
> 
> Both polls are done by the polling company* EMERSON.
> *
> In Wisconsin(poll released March 18):
> 
> BIDEN: 54%
> 
> TRUMP: 46%
> 
> 
> General Election National Poll(poll released March 20):
> 
> BIDEN: 55%
> 
> TRUMP: 45%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I notice you didn't include links to your polls.  Found it...*
> *Poll: Trump trails Biden, Sanders, Warren in Wisconsin match-ups*
> 
> *No dem is going to beat Trump in 2020, but it will be fun watching the election process.*
> 
> *Odds Suggest that Sanders, Harris Are Trump’s Biggest Threats*
> *Donald Trump       +200 *
> *Kamala Harris       +600 *
> *Bernie Sanders     +600 *
> *Joe Biden              +700 *
> *Beto O’Rourke    +1000 *
> *Amy Klobuchar   +2500 *
> *Elizabeth Warren +2500 *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vegas does not decide elections.
> 
> Once again, you fail to find ANY polling data that shows Trump winning in 2020, either in the national election or battleground states. Even Trump and the Republicans will be using polling data to plan their strategy. They sure as hell won't going by betting odds in Vegas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If I learned anything from 2016 its that polls are total bullshit.  Hillary had a 95% probability of winning, and she lost.  So I'm not a fan of polls, besides you guys all said that the polls predict the "popular vote" not the EC, so they are generally worthless.  Here is a discussion from a polling site, they basically say that both Trump and the dems will be unpopular, so its a 50-50 pick.  I believe that.  Neither side will have a major advantage, and it may end up like 2016...*
> 
> What Do We Know About Trump’s Re-election Chances So Far?
> *"Right now, Trump looks like an even bet for re-election. But the status quo is probably his best-case scenario."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but polls matter regardless of your thoughts on 2016. 2016, regardless of what you think happened, does not alone define the history of polling.* You and Trump can continue to ride 2016 all you want to and talk about Hillary Clinton, but it won't get you elected President in 2020.
> *
> Still waiting for some polling data on Trump beating Biden in the popular vote nationally, or in a battle ground state. Still nothing showing that.
> 
> *Oh and the popular vote does matter because over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote is the winner of the electoral college.
> 
> NO PRESIDENT HAS EVER BEEN RE-ELECTED WITHOUT WINNING THE POPULAR VOTE!
> *
> Trump will have to get his approval rating up from around 40% to at least 48% to be an* EVEN bet for re-election.* His peak so far is 45%. His low is 35%. His average is 40%. His current is 39%.
Click to expand...


*OK, good post.  Its still very early in the process, and we'll see what happens when the voting starts.  IMHO Biden is too old, especially for the young progressives.  Can the older dems put him over the top?  We'll see.  I'm not worried about Trump's chances.  Unless the economy tanks like for BO in 2008, but that seems unlikely.  As 538 says, it looks like a 50-50 race so far.  Both parties are unpopular.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You have already made yourself sound stupid with your Universal Healthcare debacle thread and now this. Biden vs. Trump have not even had one debate yet. Hold your horses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No debacle at all in the Universal Health Care thread. Only your failure to understand simple facts. Yes, Europeans live longer than Americans, pay less for their healthcare, and everyone is covered. Three indisputable facts. 45 of the top 50 developed countries provide healthcare for all their citizens, and they all do it for LESS than America does. Given that life is a right, so is healthcare. Universal healthcare is coming to the United States rather you like it or not. There is growing support for it every day.
> 
> The polls between Biden and Trump reflect the fact that Trump after over 2 years in office only has an average approval rating of 40% in the Gallup poll. That is the worst average of any President in history.* You don't win re-election when you average 40% in approval. The most recent Gallup poll has Trump at 39% approval, 57% disapproval. *
Click to expand...


You’re boring. They lived longer even before UH. They are just healthier people. We are fat. We ll see. Right? His term has yet to finish and they have yet to debate one time. You’re jumping the gun with false facts once again.


----------



## skews13

Grampa Murked U said:


> Yup! Just like Hillarys historic landslide victory that was also predicted by the SAME POLLS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha



Not like it at all. You won’t have Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania this time around.


----------



## deanrd

Scott walker was the republican front runner last time before the primaries 
Not only didn’t he become the nominee for the GOP, but he was thrown out of office in the mid terms because of the absolute horrible deal Republicans made with Foxconn.
 When it becomes the choice between Republicans helping the vast majority of Americans or a few, Republicans always help the few. Always.


----------



## bendog

I don't think it'll be Biden


----------



## iamwhatiseem

g5000 said:


> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!



Okay.... Creepy Joe is mighty handy with young girls.
Just like repeating something over and over doesn't make it true, repeatedly ignoring something doesn't make it false.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Polls.... 

Just like they said even within hours of Trump winning - no chance.


----------



## MisterBeale

Biden would make a better Republican candidate than a Democrat.  He is going to get his ass handed to him.  He is out of touch with today progressives, seriously.  

Old and Senile?  


Best thing they can do, is to just not let him open his mouth.  He is his own worst enemy.


*Biden: Rich are as patriotic as the poor*
Biden: Rich are as patriotic as the poor

“Doug understands about tax fairness,” Biden told the crowd. “Guys, the wealthy are as patriotic as the poor. I know Bernie doesn’t like me saying that, but they are.”


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Fang

So Liberals are going to vote for an even older white guy than we already have, and one who has been part of the establishment since the 1800's? lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

skews13 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Just like Hillarys historic landslide victory that was also predicted by the SAME POLLS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like it at all. You won’t have Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania this time around.
Click to expand...

Bold but stupid statement.

There is no way to tell who will win those states this far out


----------



## basquebromance

he's Biden his time


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we got some new polling data on the BIDEN VS TRUMP match up for 2020:
> 
> Both polls are done by the polling company* EMERSON.
> *
> In Wisconsin(poll released March 18):
> 
> BIDEN: 54%
> 
> TRUMP: 46%
> 
> 
> General Election National Poll(poll released March 20):
> 
> BIDEN: 55%
> 
> TRUMP: 45%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I notice you didn't include links to your polls.  Found it...*
> *Poll: Trump trails Biden, Sanders, Warren in Wisconsin match-ups*
> 
> *No dem is going to beat Trump in 2020, but it will be fun watching the election process.*
> 
> *Odds Suggest that Sanders, Harris Are Trump’s Biggest Threats*
> *Donald Trump       +200 *
> *Kamala Harris       +600 *
> *Bernie Sanders     +600 *
> *Joe Biden              +700 *
> *Beto O’Rourke    +1000 *
> *Amy Klobuchar   +2500 *
> *Elizabeth Warren +2500 *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vegas does not decide elections.
> 
> Once again, you fail to find ANY polling data that shows Trump winning in 2020, either in the national election or battleground states. Even Trump and the Republicans will be using polling data to plan their strategy. They sure as hell won't going by betting odds in Vegas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If I learned anything from 2016 its that polls are total bullshit.  Hillary had a 95% probability of winning, and she lost.  So I'm not a fan of polls, besides you guys all said that the polls predict the "popular vote" not the EC, so they are generally worthless.  Here is a discussion from a polling site, they basically say that both Trump and the dems will be unpopular, so its a 50-50 pick.  I believe that.  Neither side will have a major advantage, and it may end up like 2016...*
> 
> What Do We Know About Trump’s Re-election Chances So Far?
> *"Right now, Trump looks like an even bet for re-election. But the status quo is probably his best-case scenario."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but polls matter regardless of your thoughts on 2016. 2016, regardless of what you think happened, does not alone define the history of polling.* You and Trump can continue to ride 2016 all you want to and talk about Hillary Clinton, but it won't get you elected President in 2020.
> *
> Still waiting for some polling data on Trump beating Biden in the popular vote nationally, or in a battle ground state. Still nothing showing that.
> 
> *Oh and the popular vote does matter because over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote is the winner of the electoral college.
> 
> NO PRESIDENT HAS EVER BEEN RE-ELECTED WITHOUT WINNING THE POPULAR VOTE!
> *
> Trump will have to get his approval rating up from around 40% to at least 48% to be an* EVEN bet for re-election.* His peak so far is 45%. His low is 35%. His average is 40%. His current is 39%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *OK, good post.  Its still very early in the process, and we'll see what happens when the voting starts.  IMHO Biden is too old, especially for the young progressives.  Can the older dems put him over the top?  We'll see.  I'm not worried about Trump's chances.  Unless the economy tanks like for BO in 2008, but that seems unlikely.  As 538 says, it looks like a 50-50 race so far.  Both parties are unpopular.*
Click to expand...


So someone who was born in November of 1942 is too old, but someone who was born in June of 1946 is just fine? Think about that logically for a second.


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You have already made yourself sound stupid with your Universal Healthcare debacle thread and now this. Biden vs. Trump have not even had one debate yet. Hold your horses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No debacle at all in the Universal Health Care thread. Only your failure to understand simple facts. Yes, Europeans live longer than Americans, pay less for their healthcare, and everyone is covered. Three indisputable facts. 45 of the top 50 developed countries provide healthcare for all their citizens, and they all do it for LESS than America does. Given that life is a right, so is healthcare. Universal healthcare is coming to the United States rather you like it or not. There is growing support for it every day.
> 
> The polls between Biden and Trump reflect the fact that Trump after over 2 years in office only has an average approval rating of 40% in the Gallup poll. That is the worst average of any President in history.* You don't win re-election when you average 40% in approval. The most recent Gallup poll has Trump at 39% approval, 57% disapproval. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re boring. They lived longer even before UH. They are just healthier people. We are fat. We ll see. Right? His term has yet to finish and they have yet to debate one time. You’re jumping the gun with false facts once again.
Click to expand...


My statements are fact, none of it false. Europeans live longer, pay less for healthcare, everyone is covered.* The BIG THREE!* As for Trump, his approval ratings, the lowest average approval ratings for any President in history, suggest he will not be re-elected President. In Biden vs. Trump polling, Biden has been beating Trump in all the battleground state polls and national polling. 

*Then there is Texas: In the latest poll done on a matchup between Biden and Trump in Texas, Trump only led by 1 point! Its possible that four years of Trump will turn the great state of Texas BLUE!*


----------



## U2Edge

skews13 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Just like Hillarys historic landslide victory that was also predicted by the SAME POLLS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like it at all. You won’t have Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania this time around.
Click to expand...


Trump will lose all three of these states by at least a 5 percentage margin. There are no other states that Trump failed to win in 2016, that he will be able to win in 2020. Trump will not be able to compensate for losing the above 3 states in 2020.


----------



## U2Edge

Grampa Murked U said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Just like Hillarys historic landslide victory that was also predicted by the SAME POLLS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like it at all. You won’t have Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania this time around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bold but stupid statement.
> 
> There is no way to tell who will win those states this far out
Click to expand...


1. Polling done in Michigan and Wisconsin already indicates that Biden will beat Trump by 8 points in each of those states. 

2. Trumps margin of victory was so tiny in these three states. Given the fact that he will most likely be less popular in 2020 than in 2016, that automatically flips those states Blue. Trumps approval ratings since being elected have been consistently lower than the percentage he won in the popular vote. At no time as President has Trump been as popular as he was on election night in 2016. Not a good sing at all for Trump.


----------



## U2Edge

bendog said:


> I don't think it'll be Biden



Well, then it will be Sanders. Sanders beats Trump in the polling as well, just not by the margins that Biden does. 

Bottom line, Trump is not going to be re-elected. If you really want to pick the next President of the United States, you need to be voting in the Democratic Primary's.


----------



## U2Edge

iamwhatiseem said:


> Polls....
> 
> Just like they said even within hours of Trump winning - no chance.



Polling has a much broader history than just what happened in November 2016. A history good enough that even Trump and the Republicans will be using polling to map out their campaign strategy for 2020. You can keep trotting out November 2016 and Hillary Clinton, but it won't save Trump in 2020.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

U2Edge said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polls....
> 
> Just like they said even within hours of Trump winning - no chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a much broader history than just what happened in November 2016. A history good enough that even Trump and the Republicans will be using polling to map out their campaign strategy for 2020. You can keep trotting out November 2016 and Hillary Clinton, but it won't save Trump in 2020.
Click to expand...

Except they are using the same matrix as November 2016.


----------



## U2Edge

MisterBeale said:


> Biden would make a better Republican candidate than a Democrat.  He is going to get his ass handed to him.  He is out of touch with today progressives, seriously.
> 
> Old and Senile?
> 
> 
> Best thing they can do, is to just not let him open his mouth.  He is his own worst enemy.
> 
> 
> *Biden: Rich are as patriotic as the poor*
> Biden: Rich are as patriotic as the poor
> 
> “Doug understands about tax fairness,” Biden told the crowd. “Guys, the wealthy are as patriotic as the poor. I know Bernie doesn’t like me saying that, but they are.”



Tim Apple


----------



## westwall

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.








If there is one thing the last election taught me it is this...  They are WORTHLESS!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You have already made yourself sound stupid with your Universal Healthcare debacle thread and now this. Biden vs. Trump have not even had one debate yet. Hold your horses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No debacle at all in the Universal Health Care thread. Only your failure to understand simple facts. Yes, Europeans live longer than Americans, pay less for their healthcare, and everyone is covered. Three indisputable facts. 45 of the top 50 developed countries provide healthcare for all their citizens, and they all do it for LESS than America does. Given that life is a right, so is healthcare. Universal healthcare is coming to the United States rather you like it or not. There is growing support for it every day.
> 
> The polls between Biden and Trump reflect the fact that Trump after over 2 years in office only has an average approval rating of 40% in the Gallup poll. That is the worst average of any President in history.* You don't win re-election when you average 40% in approval. The most recent Gallup poll has Trump at 39% approval, 57% disapproval. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re boring. They lived longer even before UH. They are just healthier people. We are fat. We ll see. Right? His term has yet to finish and they have yet to debate one time. You’re jumping the gun with false facts once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My statements are fact, none of it false. Europeans live longer, pay less for healthcare, everyone is covered.* The BIG THREE!* As for Trump, his approval ratings, the lowest average approval ratings for any President in history, suggest he will not be re-elected President. In Biden vs. Trump polling, Biden has been beating Trump in all the battleground state polls and national polling.
> 
> *Then there is Texas: In the latest poll done on a matchup between Biden and Trump in Texas, Trump only led by 1 point! Its possible that four years of Trump will turn the great state of Texas BLUE!*
Click to expand...


#1) They lived longer before UH. They have different diets. We are fat.
#2) We have the highest 5-year cure rates for cancer in the world.
#3) I agree our HC system sucks but universality is not the answer because in the EU you also don't become a citizen for just being born is one of their countries. Get rid of that rule here and I'll support UH.
#4) Polling means very little as we learned in the last election. I have never been polled for instance. I'll believe it when I see it. If you don't agree its too early to call then there is nothing else for us to discuss. Why even have the election?


----------



## U2Edge

MisterBeale said:


>



Biden was right on all of those except for the 1994, 1996, 1999, and 2005 issues.


----------



## U2Edge

iamwhatiseem said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polls....
> 
> Just like they said even within hours of Trump winning - no chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a much broader history than just what happened in November 2016. A history good enough that even Trump and the Republicans will be using polling to map out their campaign strategy for 2020. You can keep trotting out November 2016 and Hillary Clinton, but it won't save Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except they are using the same matrix as November 2016.
Click to expand...


Whatever matrix they use, they will lose Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, and Michigan. The Democrats will be doubling down on those states before visiting anywhere else. The backdoor was left open by the Democrats in those states in 2016. There will be a* WALL* around those three states that not even Trump will be able to climb over despite is expert knowledge on Wall's


----------



## U2Edge

westwall said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is one thing the last election taught me it is this...  They are WORTHLESS!
Click to expand...


Your about to find out why its better to respect polling and its averages over time, than to pick out one point in time, like November 2016, and use that as evidence that polling is worthless.* GET READY FOR "I TOLD YOU SO" ON NOVEMBER 3, 2020. *


----------



## iamwhatiseem

U2Edge said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polls....
> 
> Just like they said even within hours of Trump winning - no chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a much broader history than just what happened in November 2016. A history good enough that even Trump and the Republicans will be using polling to map out their campaign strategy for 2020. You can keep trotting out November 2016 and Hillary Clinton, but it won't save Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except they are using the same matrix as November 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever matrix they use, they will lose Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, and Michigan. The Democrats will be doubling down on those states before visiting anywhere else. The backdoor was left open by the Democrats in those states in 2016. There will be a* WALL* around those three states that not even Trump will be able to climb over despite is expert knowledge on Wall's
Click to expand...


Still going with that eh?
Not going to acknowledge that Hillary was the wrong candidate?
You do understand that people in those states voted for Trump because they felt left out in the Obama administration? You get that right?
It wasn't because Hillary didn't visit there. That is hilariously clueless.


----------



## gtopa1

U2Edge said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is one thing the last election taught me it is this...  They are WORTHLESS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your about to find out why its better to respect polling and its averages over time, than to pick out one point in time, like November 2016, and use that as evidence that polling is worthless.* GET READY FOR "I TOLD YOU SO" ON NOVEMBER 3, 2020. *
Click to expand...


You mean like you "told us so" in 2016??

lmao

Greg


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You have already made yourself sound stupid with your Universal Healthcare debacle thread and now this. Biden vs. Trump have not even had one debate yet. Hold your horses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No debacle at all in the Universal Health Care thread. Only your failure to understand simple facts. Yes, Europeans live longer than Americans, pay less for their healthcare, and everyone is covered. Three indisputable facts. 45 of the top 50 developed countries provide healthcare for all their citizens, and they all do it for LESS than America does. Given that life is a right, so is healthcare. Universal healthcare is coming to the United States rather you like it or not. There is growing support for it every day.
> 
> The polls between Biden and Trump reflect the fact that Trump after over 2 years in office only has an average approval rating of 40% in the Gallup poll. That is the worst average of any President in history.* You don't win re-election when you average 40% in approval. The most recent Gallup poll has Trump at 39% approval, 57% disapproval. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re boring. They lived longer even before UH. They are just healthier people. We are fat. We ll see. Right? His term has yet to finish and they have yet to debate one time. You’re jumping the gun with false facts once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My statements are fact, none of it false. Europeans live longer, pay less for healthcare, everyone is covered.* The BIG THREE!* As for Trump, his approval ratings, the lowest average approval ratings for any President in history, suggest he will not be re-elected President. In Biden vs. Trump polling, Biden has been beating Trump in all the battleground state polls and national polling.
> 
> *Then there is Texas: In the latest poll done on a matchup between Biden and Trump in Texas, Trump only led by 1 point! Its possible that four years of Trump will turn the great state of Texas BLUE!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #1) They lived longer before UH. They have different diets. We are fat.
> #2) We have the highest 5-year cure rates for cancer in the world.
> #3) I agree our HC system sucks but universality is not the answer because in the EU you also don't become a citizen for just being born is one of their countries. Get rid of that rule here and I'll support UH.
> #4) Polling means very little as we learned in the last election. I have never been polled for instance. I'll believe it when I see it. If you don't agree its too early to call then there is nothing else for us to discuss. Why even have the election?
Click to expand...


1.) Not true. Depends on which time period. Life was much harder in Europe for much of the 19th and 20th centuries than in the United States. When the United States declared independence in 1776, the New England States had the highest life expectancy in the world. 

2.) A. That's debatable. B. That's assuming you can get certain type of care and pay for it. C. Its grossly more expensive than anywhere else. 

3.) There are millions of new immigrants in Europe from the middle east and Africa over the past 10 years. Especially from Syria which has seen 1/3 of its population leave the country. They are all being cared for in the European health systems. 

4.) 2016 does not define the history of polling or its accuracy.


----------



## U2Edge

gtopa1 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is one thing the last election taught me it is this...  They are WORTHLESS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your about to find out why its better to respect polling and its averages over time, than to pick out one point in time, like November 2016, and use that as evidence that polling is worthless.* GET READY FOR "I TOLD YOU SO" ON NOVEMBER 3, 2020. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like you "told us so" in 2016??
> 
> lmao
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


2016 does not define the history of polling or its accuracy. It will be a rude awakening for you when you finally learn that on November 3, 2016.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You have already made yourself sound stupid with your Universal Healthcare debacle thread and now this. Biden vs. Trump have not even had one debate yet. Hold your horses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No debacle at all in the Universal Health Care thread. Only your failure to understand simple facts. Yes, Europeans live longer than Americans, pay less for their healthcare, and everyone is covered. Three indisputable facts. 45 of the top 50 developed countries provide healthcare for all their citizens, and they all do it for LESS than America does. Given that life is a right, so is healthcare. Universal healthcare is coming to the United States rather you like it or not. There is growing support for it every day.
> 
> The polls between Biden and Trump reflect the fact that Trump after over 2 years in office only has an average approval rating of 40% in the Gallup poll. That is the worst average of any President in history.* You don't win re-election when you average 40% in approval. The most recent Gallup poll has Trump at 39% approval, 57% disapproval. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re boring. They lived longer even before UH. They are just healthier people. We are fat. We ll see. Right? His term has yet to finish and they have yet to debate one time. You’re jumping the gun with false facts once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My statements are fact, none of it false. Europeans live longer, pay less for healthcare, everyone is covered.* The BIG THREE!* As for Trump, his approval ratings, the lowest average approval ratings for any President in history, suggest he will not be re-elected President. In Biden vs. Trump polling, Biden has been beating Trump in all the battleground state polls and national polling.
> 
> *Then there is Texas: In the latest poll done on a matchup between Biden and Trump in Texas, Trump only led by 1 point! Its possible that four years of Trump will turn the great state of Texas BLUE!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #1) They lived longer before UH. They have different diets. We are fat.
> #2) We have the highest 5-year cure rates for cancer in the world.
> #3) I agree our HC system sucks but universality is not the answer because in the EU you also don't become a citizen for just being born is one of their countries. Get rid of that rule here and I'll support UH.
> #4) Polling means very little as we learned in the last election. I have never been polled for instance. I'll believe it when I see it. If you don't agree its too early to call then there is nothing else for us to discuss. Why even have the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Not true. Depends on which time period. Life was much harder in Europe for much of the 19th and 20th centuries than in the United States. When the United States declared independence in 1776, the New England States had the highest life expectancy in the world.
> 
> 2.) A. That's debatable. B. That's assuming you can get certain type of care and pay for it. C. Its grossly more expensive than anywhere else.
> 
> 3.) There are millions of new immigrants in Europe from the middle east and Africa over the past 10 years. Especially from Syria which has seen 1/3 of its population leave the country. They are all being cared for in the European health systems.
> 
> 4.) 2016 does not define the history of polling or its accuracy.
Click to expand...


1) Is true, especially for the past 100 years. Before and after UH.
2) That is a fact. Google it.
3) Only if they are citizens. 
4) No but it does tell us to not count our chickens before they hatch. 

Life expectancy in Europe: Move to this country and you could live ten years LONGER
US cancer survival rates remain among highest in world


It is based on *DIET!*

Stop trolling "Edge", you're embarrassing yourself. 

For women diagnosed with breast cancer between 2010 and 2014, 5-year survival rates reached 89.5% in Australia and 90.2% in the United States, but generally varied worldwide and remained low in some countries, such as at 66.1% in India. 

Proving you to be a fool is fun.


----------



## U2Edge

iamwhatiseem said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polls....
> 
> Just like they said even within hours of Trump winning - no chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a much broader history than just what happened in November 2016. A history good enough that even Trump and the Republicans will be using polling to map out their campaign strategy for 2020. You can keep trotting out November 2016 and Hillary Clinton, but it won't save Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except they are using the same matrix as November 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever matrix they use, they will lose Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, and Michigan. The Democrats will be doubling down on those states before visiting anywhere else. The backdoor was left open by the Democrats in those states in 2016. There will be a* WALL* around those three states that not even Trump will be able to climb over despite is expert knowledge on Wall's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still going with that eh?
> Not going to acknowledge that Hillary was the wrong candidate?
> You do understand that people in those states voted for Trump because they felt left out in the Obama administration? You get that right?
> It wasn't because Hillary didn't visit there. That is hilariously clueless.
Click to expand...


Your wrong and I'll explain why. I'll use Wisconsin as the example. 

Take a look at the 2012 election results in Wisconsin:

Mitt Romney got* 1,407,966* votes. He lost the state by 7 percentage points to Barrack Obama. 

Take a look at the 2016 election results in Wisconsin:

Donald Trump got* 1,405,284* votes. He won by less than 1 percentage point over Hillary. 

Trump was less popular in Wisconsin than Mitt Romney. He won the state because Hillary never visited and Democrats spent to little on getting out the vote.* Trump did not win over any significant number of Democrats in Wisconsin at all. Results show he even lost a few Republicans compared to Romney. 

The Democrats will not allow that to happen in 2020. Trump will likely get less than 1,405,284 votes in 2020 even though he should be getting at least a little more due to population increase. *


----------



## bendog

U2Edge said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it'll be Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then it will be Sanders. Sanders beats Trump in the polling as well, just not by the margins that Biden does.
> 
> Bottom line, Trump is not going to be re-elected. If you really want to pick the next President of the United States, you need to be voting in the Democratic Primary's.
Click to expand...

Biden's problem is his record.  And Obama prefers Booker, whose campaign has already lost to Harris.  I'm a little leery of Harris appealing to working class whites in Wisc Mich and Pa, and the dems have to have all 3 unless they pull off a miracle in GA or NC, and maybe even that wouldn't be enough, and Harris is not winnign Oh, Iowa or Missouri

If Beto can win the same black vote that Sanders did ......


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Once again another low informed wants to compare health statistics between America and some European country.
It is the food we eat. 
Food
Diet
High Sodium
High Processed Sugars
High Saturated Fats

GET IT???


----------



## Marion Morrison

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.



With 18 states not allowing Trump on the ballot, and forfeiting their electoral votes, Trump wins by all but 2-3 states, if that.

PS: What idiot the time to cook up this cockamaime bullshit?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

U2Edge said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polls....
> 
> Just like they said even within hours of Trump winning - no chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a much broader history than just what happened in November 2016. A history good enough that even Trump and the Republicans will be using polling to map out their campaign strategy for 2020. You can keep trotting out November 2016 and Hillary Clinton, but it won't save Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except they are using the same matrix as November 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever matrix they use, they will lose Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, and Michigan. The Democrats will be doubling down on those states before visiting anywhere else. The backdoor was left open by the Democrats in those states in 2016. There will be a* WALL* around those three states that not even Trump will be able to climb over despite is expert knowledge on Wall's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still going with that eh?
> Not going to acknowledge that Hillary was the wrong candidate?
> You do understand that people in those states voted for Trump because they felt left out in the Obama administration? You get that right?
> It wasn't because Hillary didn't visit there. That is hilariously clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your wrong and I'll explain why. I'll use Wisconsin as the example.
> 
> Take a look at the 2012 election results in Wisconsin:
> 
> Mitt Romney got* 1,407,966* votes. He lost the state by 7 percentage points to Barrack Obama.
> 
> Take a look at the 2016 election results in Wisconsin:
> 
> Donald Trump got* 1,405,284* votes. He won by less than 1 percentage point over Hillary.
> 
> Trump was less popular in Wisconsin than Mitt Romney. He won the state because Hillary never visited and Democrats spent to little on getting out the vote.* Trump did not win over any significant number of Democrats in Wisconsin at all. Results show he even lost a few Republicans compared to Romney.
> 
> The Democrats will not allow that to happen in 2020. Trump will likely get less than 1,405,284 votes in 2020 even though he should be getting at least a little more due to population increase. *
Click to expand...


Hahaha.....the answer is right there in your own writing.
Hilarious.


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> No debacle at all in the Universal Health Care thread. Only your failure to understand simple facts. Yes, Europeans live longer than Americans, pay less for their healthcare, and everyone is covered. Three indisputable facts. 45 of the top 50 developed countries provide healthcare for all their citizens, and they all do it for LESS than America does. Given that life is a right, so is healthcare. Universal healthcare is coming to the United States rather you like it or not. There is growing support for it every day.
> 
> The polls between Biden and Trump reflect the fact that Trump after over 2 years in office only has an average approval rating of 40% in the Gallup poll. That is the worst average of any President in history.* You don't win re-election when you average 40% in approval. The most recent Gallup poll has Trump at 39% approval, 57% disapproval. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re boring. They lived longer even before UH. They are just healthier people. We are fat. We ll see. Right? His term has yet to finish and they have yet to debate one time. You’re jumping the gun with false facts once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My statements are fact, none of it false. Europeans live longer, pay less for healthcare, everyone is covered.* The BIG THREE!* As for Trump, his approval ratings, the lowest average approval ratings for any President in history, suggest he will not be re-elected President. In Biden vs. Trump polling, Biden has been beating Trump in all the battleground state polls and national polling.
> 
> *Then there is Texas: In the latest poll done on a matchup between Biden and Trump in Texas, Trump only led by 1 point! Its possible that four years of Trump will turn the great state of Texas BLUE!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #1) They lived longer before UH. They have different diets. We are fat.
> #2) We have the highest 5-year cure rates for cancer in the world.
> #3) I agree our HC system sucks but universality is not the answer because in the EU you also don't become a citizen for just being born is one of their countries. Get rid of that rule here and I'll support UH.
> #4) Polling means very little as we learned in the last election. I have never been polled for instance. I'll believe it when I see it. If you don't agree its too early to call then there is nothing else for us to discuss. Why even have the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Not true. Depends on which time period. Life was much harder in Europe for much of the 19th and 20th centuries than in the United States. When the United States declared independence in 1776, the New England States had the highest life expectancy in the world.
> 
> 2.) A. That's debatable. B. That's assuming you can get certain type of care and pay for it. C. Its grossly more expensive than anywhere else.
> 
> 3.) There are millions of new immigrants in Europe from the middle east and Africa over the past 10 years. Especially from Syria which has seen 1/3 of its population leave the country. They are all being cared for in the European health systems.
> 
> 4.) 2016 does not define the history of polling or its accuracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Is true, especially for the past 100 years. Before and after UH.
> 2) That is a fact. Google it.
> 3) Only if they are citizens.
> 4) No but it does tell us to not count our chickens before they hatch.
> 
> Life expectancy in Europe: Move to this country and you could live ten years LONGER
> US cancer survival rates remain among highest in world
> 
> 
> It is based on *DIET!*
> 
> Stop trolling "Edge", you're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> For women diagnosed with breast cancer between 2010 and 2014, 5-year survival rates reached 89.5% in Australia and 90.2% in the United States, but generally varied worldwide and remained low in some countries, such as at 66.1% in India.
> 
> Proving you to be a fool is fun.
Click to expand...


1.) I don't think you understand what happened In Europe over the past 100 years and how that impacted life expectancy there compared to the United States. 

2. Still debatable. Plus even with the source you use, it shows European countries following closely behind the United States in those survival rates. At least in Europe those survival rates can apply to everyone since everyone is cared for. 

3. Not so. Just look up all the injured refugees from Syria who have received medical care for their war injuries in Europe. 

4. The indicators are bad for Trump. No President has had a lower average approval rating than Trump has in office. 


Diet improves when you have universal access to healthcare and healthy quality food at low prices. Low income areas of the United States often don't have good access to these things and it brings the overall US life expectancy rates down. 

*Name calling is childish and undercuts any view you present here. *


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re boring. They lived longer even before UH. They are just healthier people. We are fat. We ll see. Right? His term has yet to finish and they have yet to debate one time. You’re jumping the gun with false facts once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My statements are fact, none of it false. Europeans live longer, pay less for healthcare, everyone is covered.* The BIG THREE!* As for Trump, his approval ratings, the lowest average approval ratings for any President in history, suggest he will not be re-elected President. In Biden vs. Trump polling, Biden has been beating Trump in all the battleground state polls and national polling.
> 
> *Then there is Texas: In the latest poll done on a matchup between Biden and Trump in Texas, Trump only led by 1 point! Its possible that four years of Trump will turn the great state of Texas BLUE!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #1) They lived longer before UH. They have different diets. We are fat.
> #2) We have the highest 5-year cure rates for cancer in the world.
> #3) I agree our HC system sucks but universality is not the answer because in the EU you also don't become a citizen for just being born is one of their countries. Get rid of that rule here and I'll support UH.
> #4) Polling means very little as we learned in the last election. I have never been polled for instance. I'll believe it when I see it. If you don't agree its too early to call then there is nothing else for us to discuss. Why even have the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Not true. Depends on which time period. Life was much harder in Europe for much of the 19th and 20th centuries than in the United States. When the United States declared independence in 1776, the New England States had the highest life expectancy in the world.
> 
> 2.) A. That's debatable. B. That's assuming you can get certain type of care and pay for it. C. Its grossly more expensive than anywhere else.
> 
> 3.) There are millions of new immigrants in Europe from the middle east and Africa over the past 10 years. Especially from Syria which has seen 1/3 of its population leave the country. They are all being cared for in the European health systems.
> 
> 4.) 2016 does not define the history of polling or its accuracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Is true, especially for the past 100 years. Before and after UH.
> 2) That is a fact. Google it.
> 3) Only if they are citizens.
> 4) No but it does tell us to not count our chickens before they hatch.
> 
> Life expectancy in Europe: Move to this country and you could live ten years LONGER
> US cancer survival rates remain among highest in world
> 
> 
> It is based on *DIET!*
> 
> Stop trolling "Edge", you're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> For women diagnosed with breast cancer between 2010 and 2014, 5-year survival rates reached 89.5% in Australia and 90.2% in the United States, but generally varied worldwide and remained low in some countries, such as at 66.1% in India.
> 
> Proving you to be a fool is fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I don't think you understand what happened In Europe over the past 100 years and how that impacted life expectancy there compared to the United States.
> 
> 2. Still debatable. Plus even with the source you use, it shows European countries following closely behind the United States in those survival rates. At least in Europe those survival rates can apply to everyone since everyone is cared for.
> 
> 3. Not so. Just look up all the injured refugees from Syria who have received medical care for their war injuries in Europe.
> 
> 4. The indicators are bad for Trump. No President has had a lower average approval rating than Trump has in office.
> 
> 
> Diet improves when you have universal access to healthcare and healthy quality food at low prices. Low income areas of the United States often don't have good access to these things and it brings the overall US life expectancy rates down.
> 
> *Name calling is childish and undercuts any view you present here. *
Click to expand...


1) I don't you understand that life expectancy has zero to do with UH. 
2) US is still in the lead. For you 1 year means a lot and we eat way worse so you cannot talk out of both sides of your mouth. Well you are.
3) They may receive medical care but at a cost as they are not part of the UH and are not citizens.
4) Perhaps or not. It is still early, the economy is doing well and if the Mueller report is a bleh then he may be OK. I am fine with you saying the indicators are bad but you cannot possibly foresee an election of 2020 when you don't even know if Biden will win the nomination. 

At this time in 2015, you would have given Trump ZERO chance to win or maybe even run. You're such a F*CKING troll. All you do is talk but don't listen. Hence the name calling is well deserved. Stop trolling and I'll cease the name calling.


----------



## U2Edge

iamwhatiseem said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a much broader history than just what happened in November 2016. A history good enough that even Trump and the Republicans will be using polling to map out their campaign strategy for 2020. You can keep trotting out November 2016 and Hillary Clinton, but it won't save Trump in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they are using the same matrix as November 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever matrix they use, they will lose Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, and Michigan. The Democrats will be doubling down on those states before visiting anywhere else. The backdoor was left open by the Democrats in those states in 2016. There will be a* WALL* around those three states that not even Trump will be able to climb over despite is expert knowledge on Wall's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still going with that eh?
> Not going to acknowledge that Hillary was the wrong candidate?
> You do understand that people in those states voted for Trump because they felt left out in the Obama administration? You get that right?
> It wasn't because Hillary didn't visit there. That is hilariously clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your wrong and I'll explain why. I'll use Wisconsin as the example.
> 
> Take a look at the 2012 election results in Wisconsin:
> 
> Mitt Romney got* 1,407,966* votes. He lost the state by 7 percentage points to Barrack Obama.
> 
> Take a look at the 2016 election results in Wisconsin:
> 
> Donald Trump got* 1,405,284* votes. He won by less than 1 percentage point over Hillary.
> 
> Trump was less popular in Wisconsin than Mitt Romney. He won the state because Hillary never visited and Democrats spent to little on getting out the vote.* Trump did not win over any significant number of Democrats in Wisconsin at all. Results show he even lost a few Republicans compared to Romney.
> 
> The Democrats will not allow that to happen in 2020. Trump will likely get less than 1,405,284 votes in 2020 even though he should be getting at least a little more due to population increase. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha.....the answer is right there in your own writing.
> Hilarious.
Click to expand...


Trump got less votes than Romney. That's a fact. It shows that Trump was not a popular choice in the state. Trump did not win the state. Democrats lost it because the spent so little on campaigning there. Sorry if you can't understand that, but that's what the results show. 

You could say Trump won the state or converted some Democrats to his side if he had received 1.5 million or 1.6 million votes. But that did not happen, he got less votes than Mitt Romney did in 2012.


----------



## MisterBeale

U2Edge said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden was right on all of those except for the 1994, 1996, 1999, and 2005 issues.
Click to expand...


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> My statements are fact, none of it false. Europeans live longer, pay less for healthcare, everyone is covered.* The BIG THREE!* As for Trump, his approval ratings, the lowest average approval ratings for any President in history, suggest he will not be re-elected President. In Biden vs. Trump polling, Biden has been beating Trump in all the battleground state polls and national polling.
> 
> *Then there is Texas: In the latest poll done on a matchup between Biden and Trump in Texas, Trump only led by 1 point! Its possible that four years of Trump will turn the great state of Texas BLUE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1) They lived longer before UH. They have different diets. We are fat.
> #2) We have the highest 5-year cure rates for cancer in the world.
> #3) I agree our HC system sucks but universality is not the answer because in the EU you also don't become a citizen for just being born is one of their countries. Get rid of that rule here and I'll support UH.
> #4) Polling means very little as we learned in the last election. I have never been polled for instance. I'll believe it when I see it. If you don't agree its too early to call then there is nothing else for us to discuss. Why even have the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Not true. Depends on which time period. Life was much harder in Europe for much of the 19th and 20th centuries than in the United States. When the United States declared independence in 1776, the New England States had the highest life expectancy in the world.
> 
> 2.) A. That's debatable. B. That's assuming you can get certain type of care and pay for it. C. Its grossly more expensive than anywhere else.
> 
> 3.) There are millions of new immigrants in Europe from the middle east and Africa over the past 10 years. Especially from Syria which has seen 1/3 of its population leave the country. They are all being cared for in the European health systems.
> 
> 4.) 2016 does not define the history of polling or its accuracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Is true, especially for the past 100 years. Before and after UH.
> 2) That is a fact. Google it.
> 3) Only if they are citizens.
> 4) No but it does tell us to not count our chickens before they hatch.
> 
> Life expectancy in Europe: Move to this country and you could live ten years LONGER
> US cancer survival rates remain among highest in world
> 
> 
> It is based on *DIET!*
> 
> Stop trolling "Edge", you're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> For women diagnosed with breast cancer between 2010 and 2014, 5-year survival rates reached 89.5% in Australia and 90.2% in the United States, but generally varied worldwide and remained low in some countries, such as at 66.1% in India.
> 
> Proving you to be a fool is fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I don't think you understand what happened In Europe over the past 100 years and how that impacted life expectancy there compared to the United States.
> 
> 2. Still debatable. Plus even with the source you use, it shows European countries following closely behind the United States in those survival rates. At least in Europe those survival rates can apply to everyone since everyone is cared for.
> 
> 3. Not so. Just look up all the injured refugees from Syria who have received medical care for their war injuries in Europe.
> 
> 4. The indicators are bad for Trump. No President has had a lower average approval rating than Trump has in office.
> 
> 
> Diet improves when you have universal access to healthcare and healthy quality food at low prices. Low income areas of the United States often don't have good access to these things and it brings the overall US life expectancy rates down.
> 
> *Name calling is childish and undercuts any view you present here. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) I don't you understand that life expectancy has zero to do with UH.
> 2) US is still in the lead. For you 1 year means a lot and we eat way worse so you cannot talk out of both sides of your mouth. Well you are.
> 3) They may receive medical care but at a cost as they are not part of the UH and are not citizens.
> 4) Perhaps or not. It is still early, the economy is doing well and if the Mueller report is a bleh then he may be OK. I am fine with you saying the indicators are bad but you cannot possibly foresee an election of 2020 when you don't even know if Biden will win the nomination.
> 
> At this time in 2015, you would have given Trump ZERO chance to win or maybe even run. You're such a F*CKING troll. All you do is talk but don't listen. Hence the name calling is well deserved. Stop trolling and I'll cease the name calling.
Click to expand...


1.) No one who studies life expectancy or demography would ever claim that access to healthcare has nothing to do with life expectancy. 
2.) According to one source. Still debatable. Plus in the United States, it only counts for people that have access to treatment. 
3.) Really, so what money would Syrian refugees be using to pay for their healthcare? What, did they take off their clothes and sell them?
4.) I want Biden to win, but any of the Democrats would likely beat Trump given his approval ratings. The only difference is that Biden would have larger margin of victory over Trump than the other candidates. I can't foresee the results of the 2020 election, but Trump's poor indicators make it one of the easiest ones to ever predict. 

*Trolling? This is my thread. You choose to come in here and call me names. That's childish and by definition, trolling. *


----------



## U2Edge

MisterBeale said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden was right on all of those except for the 1994, 1996, 1999, and 2005 issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


A childish response.


----------



## U2Edge

iamwhatiseem said:


> Once again another low informed wants to compare health statistics between America and some European country.
> It is the food we eat.
> Food
> Diet
> High Sodium
> High Processed Sugars
> High Saturated Fats
> 
> GET IT???



Diet is not the only thing, but Universal Healthcare in the United States would improve that aspect of the issue.


----------



## MisterBeale

U2Edge said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden was right on all of those except for the 1994, 1996, 1999, and 2005 issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A childish response.
Click to expand...

As was yours.

Everyone knows that the Iraq war was a mistake.  Everyone knows that one of the prime causes of the 2008 depression was the repeal of the Steagall Act.

It is apparent from everyone of those stands that Biden took, that he is no different than any other corporate tool.  There isn't a soul in America that REALLY understands that Patriot Act that supports it.

You are just an idiot that doesn't understand shit about politics and only parrots what you see on TEE VEE.  The corporations tell you how to think, and you oblige them.


----------



## U2Edge

bendog said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it'll be Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then it will be Sanders. Sanders beats Trump in the polling as well, just not by the margins that Biden does.
> 
> Bottom line, Trump is not going to be re-elected. If you really want to pick the next President of the United States, you need to be voting in the Democratic Primary's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's problem is his record.  And Obama prefers Booker, whose campaign has already lost to Harris.  I'm a little leery of Harris appealing to working class whites in Wisc Mich and Pa, and the dems have to have all 3 unless they pull off a miracle in GA or NC, and maybe even that wouldn't be enough, and Harris is not winnign Oh, Iowa or Missouri
> 
> If Beto can win the same black vote that Sanders did ......
Click to expand...


I like Harris and she would beat Trump, but she is not going to be the nominee. Its either Biden or Sanders with O'Rourke as a long shot. 

Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania are BLUE WALL states. Trump won them because Democrats did not spend enough campaign money and time defending them. In Wisconsin Trump got less votes than Mitt Romney did in 2012 when he lost the state by 7 percentage points. That shows Trump did not win the state in 2016 and that Democrats lost it. Too many Democratic voters stayed home and no significant numbers of them ever voted for Trump.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.



pleeeeze run Joe Biden lol


----------



## Markle

nat4900 said:


> Yeah.........most moronic Trump cultists would probably agree with the above because.......well, because they're moronic Trump cult members.....
> 
> (P.S. want to hear the video-tape about WHO brags about grabbing pussies???....LOL)



That gives you a tingle up your leg, doesn't it?  Do you and Chris Matthews have a thing?  Tingly leg syndrome?


----------



## bendog

U2Edge said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it'll be Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then it will be Sanders. Sanders beats Trump in the polling as well, just not by the margins that Biden does.
> 
> Bottom line, Trump is not going to be re-elected. If you really want to pick the next President of the United States, you need to be voting in the Democratic Primary's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's problem is his record.  And Obama prefers Booker, whose campaign has already lost to Harris.  I'm a little leery of Harris appealing to working class whites in Wisc Mich and Pa, and the dems have to have all 3 unless they pull off a miracle in GA or NC, and maybe even that wouldn't be enough, and Harris is not winnign Oh, Iowa or Missouri
> 
> If Beto can win the same black vote that Sanders did ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Harris and she would beat Trump, but she is not going to be the nominee. Its either Biden or Sanders with O'Rourke as a long shot.
> 
> Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania are BLUE WALL states. Trump won them because Democrats did not spend enough campaign money and time defending them. In Wisconsin Trump got less votes than Mitt Romney did in 2012 when he lost the state by 7 percentage points. That shows Trump did not win the state in 2016 and that Democrats lost it. Too many Democratic voters stayed home and no significant numbers of them ever voted for Trump.
Click to expand...

I agree Hillary couldn't get the vote out.  Esp after Comey.  But I'm not convinced the dems will easily recapture them, esp Wisc. 

I'm not a big Harris fan.  But the black vote controls the southern primaries, and she has CA in her pocket.  Somebody will have to knock her out early. 

And with Bernie, what's he going to say when Warren wants to break up Apple and Amazon?  I just don't see that as a strategy that's gonna play in a general election. 

Of course if the dems can somehow flip Oh or even NC and Ariz ...


----------



## U2Edge

MisterBeale said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden was right on all of those except for the 1994, 1996, 1999, and 2005 issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A childish response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As was yours.
> 
> Everyone knows that the Iraq war was a mistake.  Everyone knows that one of the prime causes of the 2008 depression was the repeal of the Steagall Act.
> 
> It is apparent from everyone of those stands that Biden took, that he is no different than any other corporate tool.  There isn't a soul in America that REALLY understands that Patriot Act that supports it.
> 
> You are just an idiot that doesn't understand shit about politics and only parrots what you see on TEE VEE.  The corporations tell you how to think, and you oblige them.
Click to expand...


Removing SADDAM from power in Iraq was one of the best things the United States ever did for its security, the security of the region, and the world. It would be foolish to believe that things would be better off with Saddam in power, the man that invaded and annexed Kuwait resulting in a crises in the oil markets that caused the 1991 recession. 

I agree that Biden was foolish to repeal glass Steagall. That's why I listed 1999 above. 

Only extreme liberals and foolish libertarians oppose the patriot act.


----------



## U2Edge

bendog said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it'll be Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then it will be Sanders. Sanders beats Trump in the polling as well, just not by the margins that Biden does.
> 
> Bottom line, Trump is not going to be re-elected. If you really want to pick the next President of the United States, you need to be voting in the Democratic Primary's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's problem is his record.  And Obama prefers Booker, whose campaign has already lost to Harris.  I'm a little leery of Harris appealing to working class whites in Wisc Mich and Pa, and the dems have to have all 3 unless they pull off a miracle in GA or NC, and maybe even that wouldn't be enough, and Harris is not winnign Oh, Iowa or Missouri
> 
> If Beto can win the same black vote that Sanders did ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Harris and she would beat Trump, but she is not going to be the nominee. Its either Biden or Sanders with O'Rourke as a long shot.
> 
> Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania are BLUE WALL states. Trump won them because Democrats did not spend enough campaign money and time defending them. In Wisconsin Trump got less votes than Mitt Romney did in 2012 when he lost the state by 7 percentage points. That shows Trump did not win the state in 2016 and that Democrats lost it. Too many Democratic voters stayed home and no significant numbers of them ever voted for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree Hillary couldn't get the vote out.  Esp after Comey.  But I'm not convinced the dems will easily recapture them, esp Wisc.
> 
> I'm not a big Harris fan.  But the black vote controls the southern primaries, and she has CA in her pocket.  Somebody will have to knock her out early.
> 
> And with Bernie, what's he going to say when Warren wants to break up Apple and Amazon?  I just don't see that as a strategy that's gonna play in a general election.
> 
> Of course if the dems can somehow flip Oh or even NC and Ariz ...
Click to expand...


Based on current polling their actually closer to flipping Texas then those states. The current polling shows that its a race between Biden and Sanders. Harris is a distant third.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Your thread? LMAO.


----------



## Markle

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe never grabbed Obammy
Click to expand...


You know that how?


----------



## tycho1572

The craziness and absurdity we’ve been seeing from democrats will give Trump a 2nd term.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> #1) They lived longer before UH. They have different diets. We are fat.
> #2) We have the highest 5-year cure rates for cancer in the world.
> #3) I agree our HC system sucks but universality is not the answer because in the EU you also don't become a citizen for just being born is one of their countries. Get rid of that rule here and I'll support UH.
> #4) Polling means very little as we learned in the last election. I have never been polled for instance. I'll believe it when I see it. If you don't agree its too early to call then there is nothing else for us to discuss. Why even have the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Not true. Depends on which time period. Life was much harder in Europe for much of the 19th and 20th centuries than in the United States. When the United States declared independence in 1776, the New England States had the highest life expectancy in the world.
> 
> 2.) A. That's debatable. B. That's assuming you can get certain type of care and pay for it. C. Its grossly more expensive than anywhere else.
> 
> 3.) There are millions of new immigrants in Europe from the middle east and Africa over the past 10 years. Especially from Syria which has seen 1/3 of its population leave the country. They are all being cared for in the European health systems.
> 
> 4.) 2016 does not define the history of polling or its accuracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Is true, especially for the past 100 years. Before and after UH.
> 2) That is a fact. Google it.
> 3) Only if they are citizens.
> 4) No but it does tell us to not count our chickens before they hatch.
> 
> Life expectancy in Europe: Move to this country and you could live ten years LONGER
> US cancer survival rates remain among highest in world
> 
> 
> It is based on *DIET!*
> 
> Stop trolling "Edge", you're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> For women diagnosed with breast cancer between 2010 and 2014, 5-year survival rates reached 89.5% in Australia and 90.2% in the United States, but generally varied worldwide and remained low in some countries, such as at 66.1% in India.
> 
> Proving you to be a fool is fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I don't think you understand what happened In Europe over the past 100 years and how that impacted life expectancy there compared to the United States.
> 
> 2. Still debatable. Plus even with the source you use, it shows European countries following closely behind the United States in those survival rates. At least in Europe those survival rates can apply to everyone since everyone is cared for.
> 
> 3. Not so. Just look up all the injured refugees from Syria who have received medical care for their war injuries in Europe.
> 
> 4. The indicators are bad for Trump. No President has had a lower average approval rating than Trump has in office.
> 
> 
> Diet improves when you have universal access to healthcare and healthy quality food at low prices. Low income areas of the United States often don't have good access to these things and it brings the overall US life expectancy rates down.
> 
> *Name calling is childish and undercuts any view you present here. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) I don't you understand that life expectancy has zero to do with UH.
> 2) US is still in the lead. For you 1 year means a lot and we eat way worse so you cannot talk out of both sides of your mouth. Well you are.
> 3) They may receive medical care but at a cost as they are not part of the UH and are not citizens.
> 4) Perhaps or not. It is still early, the economy is doing well and if the Mueller report is a bleh then he may be OK. I am fine with you saying the indicators are bad but you cannot possibly foresee an election of 2020 when you don't even know if Biden will win the nomination.
> 
> At this time in 2015, you would have given Trump ZERO chance to win or maybe even run. You're such a F*CKING troll. All you do is talk but don't listen. Hence the name calling is well deserved. Stop trolling and I'll cease the name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) No one who studies life expectancy or demography would ever claim that access to healthcare has nothing to do with life expectancy.
> 2.) According to one source. Still debatable. Plus in the United States, it only counts for people that have access to treatment.
> 3.) Really, so what money would Syrian refugees be using to pay for their healthcare? What, did they take off their clothes and sell them?
> 4.) I want Biden to win, but any of the Democrats would likely beat Trump given his approval ratings. The only difference is that Biden would have larger margin of victory over Trump than the other candidates. I can't foresee the results of the 2020 election, but Trump's poor indicators make it one of the easiest ones to ever predict.
> 
> *Trolling? This is my thread. You choose to come in here and call me names. That's childish and by definition, trolling. *
Click to expand...


1) Our healthcare is chaotic but far from bad. It’s actually fantastic here in Boston. You refuse to acknowledge the diet piece of it. Why?

2) Hospitals don’t turn people without insurance away.

3) How many refugees? Nothing like we have here with anchor babies. And again no one gets turned away.

4) If Trump wins again will you leave this board 4ever? You seem very confident so that should be a no brainer. Correct? Pretty sure his approval rating is above 90% with Republicans. We ll see post debates where he stands with the undecideds.


----------



## bendog

U2Edge said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it'll be Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then it will be Sanders. Sanders beats Trump in the polling as well, just not by the margins that Biden does.
> 
> Bottom line, Trump is not going to be re-elected. If you really want to pick the next President of the United States, you need to be voting in the Democratic Primary's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's problem is his record.  And Obama prefers Booker, whose campaign has already lost to Harris.  I'm a little leery of Harris appealing to working class whites in Wisc Mich and Pa, and the dems have to have all 3 unless they pull off a miracle in GA or NC, and maybe even that wouldn't be enough, and Harris is not winnign Oh, Iowa or Missouri
> 
> If Beto can win the same black vote that Sanders did ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Harris and she would beat Trump, but she is not going to be the nominee. Its either Biden or Sanders with O'Rourke as a long shot.
> 
> Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania are BLUE WALL states. Trump won them because Democrats did not spend enough campaign money and time defending them. In Wisconsin Trump got less votes than Mitt Romney did in 2012 when he lost the state by 7 percentage points. That shows Trump did not win the state in 2016 and that Democrats lost it. Too many Democratic voters stayed home and no significant numbers of them ever voted for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree Hillary couldn't get the vote out.  Esp after Comey.  But I'm not convinced the dems will easily recapture them, esp Wisc.
> 
> I'm not a big Harris fan.  But the black vote controls the southern primaries, and she has CA in her pocket.  Somebody will have to knock her out early.
> 
> And with Bernie, what's he going to say when Warren wants to break up Apple and Amazon?  I just don't see that as a strategy that's gonna play in a general election.
> 
> Of course if the dems can somehow flip Oh or even NC and Ariz ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on current polling their actually closer to flipping Texas then those states. The current polling shows that its a race between Biden and Sanders. Harris is a distant third.
Click to expand...


I know but it's early.  Basically, I think the dems problem is this.  Biden's been wrong on Judges, Iraq-Syria, Taxes.  I don't think Bernie is yet trusted by old southern blacks who came up in the 60s and 70s. 

And to win the middle voters - Pa, Mich, and Wisc - they've got to be pro Trump econ and not Trump.  An old white dude doing this?


----------



## MisterBeale

U2Edge said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden was right on all of those except for the 1994, 1996, 1999, and 2005 issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A childish response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As was yours.
> 
> Everyone knows that the Iraq war was a mistake.  Everyone knows that one of the prime causes of the 2008 depression was the repeal of the Steagall Act.
> 
> It is apparent from everyone of those stands that Biden took, that he is no different than any other corporate tool.  There isn't a soul in America that REALLY understands that Patriot Act that supports it.
> 
> You are just an idiot that doesn't understand shit about politics and only parrots what you see on TEE VEE.  The corporations tell you how to think, and you oblige them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Removing SADDAM from power in Iraq was one of the best things the United States ever did for its security, the security of the region, and the world. It would be foolish to believe that things would be better off with Saddam in power, the man that invaded and annexed Kuwait resulting in a crises in the oil markets that caused the 1991 recession.
> 
> I agree that Biden was foolish to repeal glass Steagall. That's why I listed 1999 above.
> 
> Only extreme liberals and foolish libertarians oppose the patriot act.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.

With Saddam gone, Iran has moved into that power vacuum, and it has caused the rise of ISIS.


The only folks that have benefited are Israel and the Saudis.  It has only led to chaos in the region.

He was tricked into invading Kuwait, b/c they wanted to invade him.

We have LOST freedom because of the Patriot Act, not gained it.  It has not benefited America in any way.


Biden is no different than Republicans, no different.


----------



## Markle

U2Edge said:


> The polls between Biden and Trump reflect the fact that Trump after over 2 years in office only has an average approval rating of 40% in the Gallup poll. That is the worst average of any President in history.* You don't win re-election when you average 40% in approval. The most recent Gallup poll has Trump at 39% approval, 57% disapproval.*



What did the polls show in March of 2007?  How accurate were they?  Did it matter?

You missed this one.  Yours were taken 3/2 - 3/10, the one you forgot is from 3/17 - 3/19.

*Rasmussen Trump approval 48%, 52% disapproval.  As you know too, Rasmussen was one of two polling companies to nail the 2016 election.

*


----------



## Markle

iamwhatiseem said:


> Once again another low informed wants to compare health statistics between America and some European country.
> It is the food we eat.
> Food
> Diet
> High Sodium
> High Processed Sugars
> High Saturated Fats
> 
> GET IT???



To a degree.

The other, indisputable factor, is race.  Until the recent immigration to European countries were homogeneous.  The U.S. is drastically different.  Yes, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

U2Edge said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Just like Hillarys historic landslide victory that was also predicted by the SAME POLLS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like it at all. You won’t have Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania this time around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bold but stupid statement.
> 
> There is no way to tell who will win those states this far out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Polling done in Michigan and Wisconsin already indicates that Biden will beat Trump by 8 points in each of those states.
> 
> 2. Trumps margin of victory was so tiny in these three states. Given the fact that he will most likely be less popular in 2020 than in 2016, that automatically flips those states Blue. Trumps approval ratings since being elected have been consistently lower than the percentage he won in the popular vote. At no time as President has Trump been as popular as he was on election night in 2016. Not a good sing at all for Trump.
Click to expand...

Dont cite polls for an election that is that far away unless you want to be known as the tard you appear to be by doing so.


----------



## Markle

U2Edge said:


> Trump got less votes than Romney. That's a fact. It shows that Trump was not a popular choice in the state. Trump did not win the state. Democrats lost it because the spent so little on campaigning there. Sorry if you can't understand that, but that's what the results show.
> 
> You could say Trump won the state or converted some Democrats to his side if he had received 1.5 million or 1.6 million votes. But that did not happen, he got less votes than Mitt Romney did in 2012.



Overall, President Donald Trump did better than Mitt Romney in these areas.


----------



## skews13

U2Edge said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it'll be Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then it will be Sanders. Sanders beats Trump in the polling as well, just not by the margins that Biden does.
> 
> Bottom line, Trump is not going to be re-elected. If you really want to pick the next President of the United States, you need to be voting in the Democratic Primary's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's problem is his record.  And Obama prefers Booker, whose campaign has already lost to Harris.  I'm a little leery of Harris appealing to working class whites in Wisc Mich and Pa, and the dems have to have all 3 unless they pull off a miracle in GA or NC, and maybe even that wouldn't be enough, and Harris is not winnign Oh, Iowa or Missouri
> 
> If Beto can win the same black vote that Sanders did ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Harris and she would beat Trump, but she is not going to be the nominee. Its either Biden or Sanders with O'Rourke as a long shot.
> 
> Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania are BLUE WALL states. Trump won them because Democrats did not spend enough campaign money and time defending them. In Wisconsin Trump got less votes than Mitt Romney did in 2012 when he lost the state by 7 percentage points. That shows Trump did not win the state in 2016 and that Democrats lost it. Too many Democratic voters stayed home and no significant numbers of them ever voted for Trump.
Click to expand...


200,000 of those votes were suppressed in Wisconsin alone. What was Trumps margin of victory again?


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Your thread? LMAO.



I started it. You've been deciding to participate from time to time.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your thread? LMAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started it. You've been deciding to participate from time to time.
Click to expand...


Yes but someone needs to challenge your blatant lies. Sorry.


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Not true. Depends on which time period. Life was much harder in Europe for much of the 19th and 20th centuries than in the United States. When the United States declared independence in 1776, the New England States had the highest life expectancy in the world.
> 
> 2.) A. That's debatable. B. That's assuming you can get certain type of care and pay for it. C. Its grossly more expensive than anywhere else.
> 
> 3.) There are millions of new immigrants in Europe from the middle east and Africa over the past 10 years. Especially from Syria which has seen 1/3 of its population leave the country. They are all being cared for in the European health systems.
> 
> 4.) 2016 does not define the history of polling or its accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Is true, especially for the past 100 years. Before and after UH.
> 2) That is a fact. Google it.
> 3) Only if they are citizens.
> 4) No but it does tell us to not count our chickens before they hatch.
> 
> Life expectancy in Europe: Move to this country and you could live ten years LONGER
> US cancer survival rates remain among highest in world
> 
> 
> It is based on *DIET!*
> 
> Stop trolling "Edge", you're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> For women diagnosed with breast cancer between 2010 and 2014, 5-year survival rates reached 89.5% in Australia and 90.2% in the United States, but generally varied worldwide and remained low in some countries, such as at 66.1% in India.
> 
> Proving you to be a fool is fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I don't think you understand what happened In Europe over the past 100 years and how that impacted life expectancy there compared to the United States.
> 
> 2. Still debatable. Plus even with the source you use, it shows European countries following closely behind the United States in those survival rates. At least in Europe those survival rates can apply to everyone since everyone is cared for.
> 
> 3. Not so. Just look up all the injured refugees from Syria who have received medical care for their war injuries in Europe.
> 
> 4. The indicators are bad for Trump. No President has had a lower average approval rating than Trump has in office.
> 
> 
> Diet improves when you have universal access to healthcare and healthy quality food at low prices. Low income areas of the United States often don't have good access to these things and it brings the overall US life expectancy rates down.
> 
> *Name calling is childish and undercuts any view you present here. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) I don't you understand that life expectancy has zero to do with UH.
> 2) US is still in the lead. For you 1 year means a lot and we eat way worse so you cannot talk out of both sides of your mouth. Well you are.
> 3) They may receive medical care but at a cost as they are not part of the UH and are not citizens.
> 4) Perhaps or not. It is still early, the economy is doing well and if the Mueller report is a bleh then he may be OK. I am fine with you saying the indicators are bad but you cannot possibly foresee an election of 2020 when you don't even know if Biden will win the nomination.
> 
> At this time in 2015, you would have given Trump ZERO chance to win or maybe even run. You're such a F*CKING troll. All you do is talk but don't listen. Hence the name calling is well deserved. Stop trolling and I'll cease the name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) No one who studies life expectancy or demography would ever claim that access to healthcare has nothing to do with life expectancy.
> 2.) According to one source. Still debatable. Plus in the United States, it only counts for people that have access to treatment.
> 3.) Really, so what money would Syrian refugees be using to pay for their healthcare? What, did they take off their clothes and sell them?
> 4.) I want Biden to win, but any of the Democrats would likely beat Trump given his approval ratings. The only difference is that Biden would have larger margin of victory over Trump than the other candidates. I can't foresee the results of the 2020 election, but Trump's poor indicators make it one of the easiest ones to ever predict.
> 
> *Trolling? This is my thread. You choose to come in here and call me names. That's childish and by definition, trolling. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Our healthcare is chaotic but far from bad. It’s actually fantastic here in Boston. You refuse to acknowledge the diet piece of it. Why?
> 
> 2) Hospitals don’t turn people without insurance away.
> 
> 3) How many refugees? Nothing like we have here with anchor babies. And again no one gets turned away.
> 
> 4) If Trump wins again will you leave this board 4ever? You seem very confident so that should be a no brainer. Correct? Pretty sure his approval rating is above 90% with Republicans. We ll see post debates where he stands with the undecideds.
Click to expand...


1.) I've acknowledged the diet part of it as well as explain how Universal Healthcare could help solve that problem. 

2.) Yep, insurance, nobody needs that, right?

3.) Millions! The level of war and displacement in the middle east and Africa far exceeds anything seen in Mexico or Latin America. 

4.) Nope, but I doubt you and many of your fellow Trump worshipers will stick around when reality hits November 3, 2020 and you finally realize what I was saying in this thread was the truth backed up by factual data.* The number of voters registered as Republicans continues to drop. So yes, Trump has a strong majority in a shrinking party. Its only 29% of voters now.* Trump will have to run on his record as President which so far, most Americans don't like. A debate here or there is not going to save him.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Marion Morrison said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 18 states not allowing Trump on the ballot, and forfeiting their electoral votes, Trump wins by all but 2-3 states, if that.
> 
> PS: What idiot the time to cook up this cockamaime bullshit?
Click to expand...


They don't forfeit their electoral votes.  The STATE determines the method of their own election including President/VP.  If Trump wishes to get counted for those electoral votes, he's going to have to comply with the requirements to be on the ballot.  Simple as that.  Every other person on the ballot will also have to comply. No exceptions.


----------



## U2Edge

bendog said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then it will be Sanders. Sanders beats Trump in the polling as well, just not by the margins that Biden does.
> 
> Bottom line, Trump is not going to be re-elected. If you really want to pick the next President of the United States, you need to be voting in the Democratic Primary's.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden's problem is his record.  And Obama prefers Booker, whose campaign has already lost to Harris.  I'm a little leery of Harris appealing to working class whites in Wisc Mich and Pa, and the dems have to have all 3 unless they pull off a miracle in GA or NC, and maybe even that wouldn't be enough, and Harris is not winnign Oh, Iowa or Missouri
> 
> If Beto can win the same black vote that Sanders did ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Harris and she would beat Trump, but she is not going to be the nominee. Its either Biden or Sanders with O'Rourke as a long shot.
> 
> Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania are BLUE WALL states. Trump won them because Democrats did not spend enough campaign money and time defending them. In Wisconsin Trump got less votes than Mitt Romney did in 2012 when he lost the state by 7 percentage points. That shows Trump did not win the state in 2016 and that Democrats lost it. Too many Democratic voters stayed home and no significant numbers of them ever voted for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree Hillary couldn't get the vote out.  Esp after Comey.  But I'm not convinced the dems will easily recapture them, esp Wisc.
> 
> I'm not a big Harris fan.  But the black vote controls the southern primaries, and she has CA in her pocket.  Somebody will have to knock her out early.
> 
> And with Bernie, what's he going to say when Warren wants to break up Apple and Amazon?  I just don't see that as a strategy that's gonna play in a general election.
> 
> Of course if the dems can somehow flip Oh or even NC and Ariz ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on current polling their actually closer to flipping Texas then those states. The current polling shows that its a race between Biden and Sanders. Harris is a distant third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but it's early.  Basically, I think the dems problem is this.  Biden's been wrong on Judges, Iraq-Syria, Taxes.  I don't think Bernie is yet trusted by old southern blacks who came up in the 60s and 70s.
> 
> And to win the middle voters - Pa, Mich, and Wisc - they've got to be pro Trump econ and not Trump.  An old white dude doing this?
Click to expand...


Biden was right on Iraq, Syria, and Taxes. Trump is exploding the national debt by giving tax cuts to the rich and is a SADDAM AND PUTIN LOVER. The world is a safer place without Saddam in power in Iraq. Iraq today in 2019 is a stronger and more prosperous country than it has been in decades if ever. Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, and the other Persian Gulf states are safer today than they were in the days when SADDAM was still in power. 

Most Americans will likely trust Bernie Sanders over Trump.

The polls in PA, Mich, and Wisc show those states are now solidly* ANTI-TRUMP. *


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Is true, especially for the past 100 years. Before and after UH.
> 2) That is a fact. Google it.
> 3) Only if they are citizens.
> 4) No but it does tell us to not count our chickens before they hatch.
> 
> Life expectancy in Europe: Move to this country and you could live ten years LONGER
> US cancer survival rates remain among highest in world
> 
> 
> It is based on *DIET!*
> 
> Stop trolling "Edge", you're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> For women diagnosed with breast cancer between 2010 and 2014, 5-year survival rates reached 89.5% in Australia and 90.2% in the United States, but generally varied worldwide and remained low in some countries, such as at 66.1% in India.
> 
> Proving you to be a fool is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) I don't think you understand what happened In Europe over the past 100 years and how that impacted life expectancy there compared to the United States.
> 
> 2. Still debatable. Plus even with the source you use, it shows European countries following closely behind the United States in those survival rates. At least in Europe those survival rates can apply to everyone since everyone is cared for.
> 
> 3. Not so. Just look up all the injured refugees from Syria who have received medical care for their war injuries in Europe.
> 
> 4. The indicators are bad for Trump. No President has had a lower average approval rating than Trump has in office.
> 
> 
> Diet improves when you have universal access to healthcare and healthy quality food at low prices. Low income areas of the United States often don't have good access to these things and it brings the overall US life expectancy rates down.
> 
> *Name calling is childish and undercuts any view you present here. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) I don't you understand that life expectancy has zero to do with UH.
> 2) US is still in the lead. For you 1 year means a lot and we eat way worse so you cannot talk out of both sides of your mouth. Well you are.
> 3) They may receive medical care but at a cost as they are not part of the UH and are not citizens.
> 4) Perhaps or not. It is still early, the economy is doing well and if the Mueller report is a bleh then he may be OK. I am fine with you saying the indicators are bad but you cannot possibly foresee an election of 2020 when you don't even know if Biden will win the nomination.
> 
> At this time in 2015, you would have given Trump ZERO chance to win or maybe even run. You're such a F*CKING troll. All you do is talk but don't listen. Hence the name calling is well deserved. Stop trolling and I'll cease the name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) No one who studies life expectancy or demography would ever claim that access to healthcare has nothing to do with life expectancy.
> 2.) According to one source. Still debatable. Plus in the United States, it only counts for people that have access to treatment.
> 3.) Really, so what money would Syrian refugees be using to pay for their healthcare? What, did they take off their clothes and sell them?
> 4.) I want Biden to win, but any of the Democrats would likely beat Trump given his approval ratings. The only difference is that Biden would have larger margin of victory over Trump than the other candidates. I can't foresee the results of the 2020 election, but Trump's poor indicators make it one of the easiest ones to ever predict.
> 
> *Trolling? This is my thread. You choose to come in here and call me names. That's childish and by definition, trolling. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Our healthcare is chaotic but far from bad. It’s actually fantastic here in Boston. You refuse to acknowledge the diet piece of it. Why?
> 
> 2) Hospitals don’t turn people without insurance away.
> 
> 3) How many refugees? Nothing like we have here with anchor babies. And again no one gets turned away.
> 
> 4) If Trump wins again will you leave this board 4ever? You seem very confident so that should be a no brainer. Correct? Pretty sure his approval rating is above 90% with Republicans. We ll see post debates where he stands with the undecideds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I've acknowledged the diet part of it as well as explain how Universal Healthcare could help solve that problem.
> 
> 2.) Yep, insurance, nobody needs that, right?
> 
> 3.) Millions! The level of war and displacement in the middle east and Africa far exceeds anything seen in Mexico or Latin America.
> 
> 4.) Nope, but I doubt you and many of your fellow Trump worshipers will stick around when reality hits November 3, 2020 and you finally realize what I was saying in this thread was the truth backed up by factual data.* The number of voters registered as Republicans continues to drop. So yes, Trump has a strong majority in a shrinking party. Its only 29% of voters now.* Trump will have to run on his record as President which so far, most Americans don't like. A debate here or there is not going to save him.
Click to expand...


1) UH has zero to do with diet. Close some fast food places. Stop the drugs that kill millions from entering the country at such a rapid pace.

2) Never said that. You’re a troll. I said They don’t turn people away.

3) Link? Doubt you have it. Making it up as you go along.

4) I am an Independent. The Democrat party has betrayed my people and hence I will not vote Blue. Your stats are wrong. 31% as Jew hating Democrats and 24% as Republicans and 42% as Independents. So you make a bold statement but won’t stand behind it. Not very brave. Trump may lose. He may win. Unless you have a time machine you don’t know. I used to vote Blue and then the party decided that Israel was an evil nation and turned against it. Against me. So now I turn against the party and its sheep followers like you. Thanks to the likes of Tlaib and Omar hopefully my fellow Jews will join me.


----------



## sakinago

g5000 said:


> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!


Okay I didn’t understand this post at all until I saw the rewards for it. Apparently there’s a market to rank this stuff as funny, so incredibly low hanging fruit. Not a substantial market, but enough of one to keep weird shit alive like this. 


But in all honesty how could you not watch this shit and not have you’re predator defense systems not engage? I feel like I have to separate joe from every one of these kids with a punch to the face. At least trump kept it to pornstars. Like you can just sense the parents trying to intervene but be conflicted by it being joe Biden. Yea trump had his pussy grabber comments, but joe is getting waaaaay to friendly with children here. There’s no other word for it but creepy. Show me another politician who acts like this around kids and I’ll drop it being creepy. And then I’ll throw in a million. This shit is wrong


----------



## sakinago

U2Edge said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden's problem is his record.  And Obama prefers Booker, whose campaign has already lost to Harris.  I'm a little leery of Harris appealing to working class whites in Wisc Mich and Pa, and the dems have to have all 3 unless they pull off a miracle in GA or NC, and maybe even that wouldn't be enough, and Harris is not winnign Oh, Iowa or Missouri
> 
> If Beto can win the same black vote that Sanders did ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Harris and she would beat Trump, but she is not going to be the nominee. Its either Biden or Sanders with O'Rourke as a long shot.
> 
> Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania are BLUE WALL states. Trump won them because Democrats did not spend enough campaign money and time defending them. In Wisconsin Trump got less votes than Mitt Romney did in 2012 when he lost the state by 7 percentage points. That shows Trump did not win the state in 2016 and that Democrats lost it. Too many Democratic voters stayed home and no significant numbers of them ever voted for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree Hillary couldn't get the vote out.  Esp after Comey.  But I'm not convinced the dems will easily recapture them, esp Wisc.
> 
> I'm not a big Harris fan.  But the black vote controls the southern primaries, and she has CA in her pocket.  Somebody will have to knock her out early.
> 
> And with Bernie, what's he going to say when Warren wants to break up Apple and Amazon?  I just don't see that as a strategy that's gonna play in a general election.
> 
> Of course if the dems can somehow flip Oh or even NC and Ariz ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on current polling their actually closer to flipping Texas then those states. The current polling shows that its a race between Biden and Sanders. Harris is a distant third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but it's early.  Basically, I think the dems problem is this.  Biden's been wrong on Judges, Iraq-Syria, Taxes.  I don't think Bernie is yet trusted by old southern blacks who came up in the 60s and 70s.
> 
> And to win the middle voters - Pa, Mich, and Wisc - they've got to be pro Trump econ and not Trump.  An old white dude doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden was right on Iraq, Syria, and Taxes. Trump is exploding the national debt by giving tax cuts to the rich and is a SADDAM AND PUTIN LOVER. The world is a safer place without Saddam in power in Iraq. Iraq today in 2019 is a stronger and more prosperous country than it has been in decades if ever. Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, and the other Persian Gulf states are safer today than they were in the days when SADDAM was still in power.
> 
> Most Americans will likely trust Bernie Sanders over Trump.
> 
> The polls in PA, Mich, and Wisc show those states are now solidly* ANTI-TRUMP. *
Click to expand...

Saddam has been dead for over 10 years? Do you realize that?


----------



## sakinago

sakinago said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I didn’t understand this post at all until I saw the rewards for it. Apparently there’s a market to rank this stuff as funny, so incredibly low hanging fruit. Not a substantial market, but enough of one to keep weird shit alive like this.
> 
> 
> But in all honesty how could you not watch this shit and not have you’re predator defense systems not engage? I feel like I have to separate joe from every one of these kids with a punch to the face. At least trump kept it to pornstars. Like you can just sense the parents trying to intervene but be conflicted by it being joe Biden. Yea trump had his pussy grabber comments, but joe is getting waaaaay to friendly with children here. There’s no other word for it but creepy. Show me another politician who acts like this around kids and I’ll drop it being creepy. And then I’ll throw in a million. This shit is wrong
Click to expand...

Can y’all hear the camera man in the video say “dads gonna stand pretty close by though” after Biden ask for a picture with him and that girl? Am I the only one with protective instincts being engaged for this shit? Like I know the camera man is feeling the same way I do


----------



## U2Edge

sakinago said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Harris and she would beat Trump, but she is not going to be the nominee. Its either Biden or Sanders with O'Rourke as a long shot.
> 
> Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania are BLUE WALL states. Trump won them because Democrats did not spend enough campaign money and time defending them. In Wisconsin Trump got less votes than Mitt Romney did in 2012 when he lost the state by 7 percentage points. That shows Trump did not win the state in 2016 and that Democrats lost it. Too many Democratic voters stayed home and no significant numbers of them ever voted for Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Hillary couldn't get the vote out.  Esp after Comey.  But I'm not convinced the dems will easily recapture them, esp Wisc.
> 
> I'm not a big Harris fan.  But the black vote controls the southern primaries, and she has CA in her pocket.  Somebody will have to knock her out early.
> 
> And with Bernie, what's he going to say when Warren wants to break up Apple and Amazon?  I just don't see that as a strategy that's gonna play in a general election.
> 
> Of course if the dems can somehow flip Oh or even NC and Ariz ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on current polling their actually closer to flipping Texas then those states. The current polling shows that its a race between Biden and Sanders. Harris is a distant third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but it's early.  Basically, I think the dems problem is this.  Biden's been wrong on Judges, Iraq-Syria, Taxes.  I don't think Bernie is yet trusted by old southern blacks who came up in the 60s and 70s.
> 
> And to win the middle voters - Pa, Mich, and Wisc - they've got to be pro Trump econ and not Trump.  An old white dude doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden was right on Iraq, Syria, and Taxes. Trump is exploding the national debt by giving tax cuts to the rich and is a SADDAM AND PUTIN LOVER. The world is a safer place without Saddam in power in Iraq. Iraq today in 2019 is a stronger and more prosperous country than it has been in decades if ever. Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, and the other Persian Gulf states are safer today than they were in the days when SADDAM was still in power.
> 
> Most Americans will likely trust Bernie Sanders over Trump.
> 
> The polls in PA, Mich, and Wisc show those states are now solidly* ANTI-TRUMP. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saddam has been dead for over 10 years? Do you realize that?
Click to expand...


Did I say anything that indicated otherwise?


----------



## U2Edge

sakinago said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I didn’t understand this post at all until I saw the rewards for it. Apparently there’s a market to rank this stuff as funny, so incredibly low hanging fruit. Not a substantial market, but enough of one to keep weird shit alive like this.
> 
> 
> But in all honesty how could you not watch this shit and not have you’re predator defense systems not engage? I feel like I have to separate joe from every one of these kids with a punch to the face. At least trump kept it to pornstars. Like you can just sense the parents trying to intervene but be conflicted by it being joe Biden. Yea trump had his pussy grabber comments, but joe is getting waaaaay to friendly with children here. There’s no other word for it but creepy. Show me another politician who acts like this around kids and I’ll drop it being creepy. And then I’ll throw in a million. This shit is wrong
Click to expand...


Trump was accused of sexual assault by over a dozen women. Trump accurately described engaging in sexual assault of women in a tape recording of a conversation he had with Billy Bush. Trump divorced and cheated on his first two wives. He has cheated on his third wife and illegally used his money to pay them to keep silent. His Lawyer, Cohen, is going to jail partly for this crime. Once Trump is not President, he will be facing jail time for this crime as well. Both Cohen and David Pecker of the national enquire are on record saying that Trump ordered the payments to keep women who he cheated on his wife with silent in order to influence the outcome of the 2016 election. That's against the law and Michael Cohen is going to jail for it since he helped arrange the payments. 

Has Joe Biden done any of that? Nope. Sorry, but Biden wins this game easily. Most Women did not vote for Trump in 2016. Even more women will be voting against Trump in 2020.


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) I don't think you understand what happened In Europe over the past 100 years and how that impacted life expectancy there compared to the United States.
> 
> 2. Still debatable. Plus even with the source you use, it shows European countries following closely behind the United States in those survival rates. At least in Europe those survival rates can apply to everyone since everyone is cared for.
> 
> 3. Not so. Just look up all the injured refugees from Syria who have received medical care for their war injuries in Europe.
> 
> 4. The indicators are bad for Trump. No President has had a lower average approval rating than Trump has in office.
> 
> 
> Diet improves when you have universal access to healthcare and healthy quality food at low prices. Low income areas of the United States often don't have good access to these things and it brings the overall US life expectancy rates down.
> 
> *Name calling is childish and undercuts any view you present here. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I don't you understand that life expectancy has zero to do with UH.
> 2) US is still in the lead. For you 1 year means a lot and we eat way worse so you cannot talk out of both sides of your mouth. Well you are.
> 3) They may receive medical care but at a cost as they are not part of the UH and are not citizens.
> 4) Perhaps or not. It is still early, the economy is doing well and if the Mueller report is a bleh then he may be OK. I am fine with you saying the indicators are bad but you cannot possibly foresee an election of 2020 when you don't even know if Biden will win the nomination.
> 
> At this time in 2015, you would have given Trump ZERO chance to win or maybe even run. You're such a F*CKING troll. All you do is talk but don't listen. Hence the name calling is well deserved. Stop trolling and I'll cease the name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) No one who studies life expectancy or demography would ever claim that access to healthcare has nothing to do with life expectancy.
> 2.) According to one source. Still debatable. Plus in the United States, it only counts for people that have access to treatment.
> 3.) Really, so what money would Syrian refugees be using to pay for their healthcare? What, did they take off their clothes and sell them?
> 4.) I want Biden to win, but any of the Democrats would likely beat Trump given his approval ratings. The only difference is that Biden would have larger margin of victory over Trump than the other candidates. I can't foresee the results of the 2020 election, but Trump's poor indicators make it one of the easiest ones to ever predict.
> 
> *Trolling? This is my thread. You choose to come in here and call me names. That's childish and by definition, trolling. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Our healthcare is chaotic but far from bad. It’s actually fantastic here in Boston. You refuse to acknowledge the diet piece of it. Why?
> 
> 2) Hospitals don’t turn people without insurance away.
> 
> 3) How many refugees? Nothing like we have here with anchor babies. And again no one gets turned away.
> 
> 4) If Trump wins again will you leave this board 4ever? You seem very confident so that should be a no brainer. Correct? Pretty sure his approval rating is above 90% with Republicans. We ll see post debates where he stands with the undecideds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I've acknowledged the diet part of it as well as explain how Universal Healthcare could help solve that problem.
> 
> 2.) Yep, insurance, nobody needs that, right?
> 
> 3.) Millions! The level of war and displacement in the middle east and Africa far exceeds anything seen in Mexico or Latin America.
> 
> 4.) Nope, but I doubt you and many of your fellow Trump worshipers will stick around when reality hits November 3, 2020 and you finally realize what I was saying in this thread was the truth backed up by factual data.* The number of voters registered as Republicans continues to drop. So yes, Trump has a strong majority in a shrinking party. Its only 29% of voters now.* Trump will have to run on his record as President which so far, most Americans don't like. A debate here or there is not going to save him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) UH has zero to do with diet. Close some fast food places. Stop the drugs that kill millions from entering the country at such a rapid pace.
> 
> 2) Never said that. You’re a troll. I said They don’t turn people away.
> 
> 3) Link? Doubt you have it. Making it up as you go along.
> 
> 4) I am an Independent. The Democrat party has betrayed my people and hence I will not vote Blue. Your stats are wrong. 31% as Jew hating Democrats and 24% as Republicans and 42% as Independents. So you make a bold statement but won’t stand behind it. Not very brave. Trump may lose. He may win. Unless you have a time machine you don’t know. I used to vote Blue and then the party decided that Israel was an evil nation and turned against it. Against me. So now I turn against the party and its sheep followers like you. Thanks to the likes of Tlaib and Omar hopefully my fellow Jews will join me.
Click to expand...


1.) Diet and health are closely related, so having access to doctors and other medical professionals definitely impacts diet. Education, and knowledge are gained when people have better access to healthcare. It changes what people do and their habits to a greater degree when they don't have that access. 

2.) You've suggested it does not matter. Your the name caller which is what part of the definition of a troll is. 

3.) Syria used to have a population of 24 million. Its now down to 17 or 18 million. Between 2011 and 2018, Germany accepted over a million refugees. The most destructive conflicts on the planet are occurring in Yemen, and Syria, although the conflict in Syria is starting to wind down now. Africa is the poorest continent in the world. War and poverty there, and most people in Africa flee to Europe when the leave the continent. No place in Latin America has the war in poverty that these regions in the certain countries in the middles Middle East and Africa do. Immigration to the United States from Latin America is less today than it was decades ago. Less people are coming across the border to immigrate overall which makes Trumps Wall even more absurd. 

4.) Great, that just proves my point more. Trump is not going to be saved by 24% of the voting population.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I don't you understand that life expectancy has zero to do with UH.
> 2) US is still in the lead. For you 1 year means a lot and we eat way worse so you cannot talk out of both sides of your mouth. Well you are.
> 3) They may receive medical care but at a cost as they are not part of the UH and are not citizens.
> 4) Perhaps or not. It is still early, the economy is doing well and if the Mueller report is a bleh then he may be OK. I am fine with you saying the indicators are bad but you cannot possibly foresee an election of 2020 when you don't even know if Biden will win the nomination.
> 
> At this time in 2015, you would have given Trump ZERO chance to win or maybe even run. You're such a F*CKING troll. All you do is talk but don't listen. Hence the name calling is well deserved. Stop trolling and I'll cease the name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) No one who studies life expectancy or demography would ever claim that access to healthcare has nothing to do with life expectancy.
> 2.) According to one source. Still debatable. Plus in the United States, it only counts for people that have access to treatment.
> 3.) Really, so what money would Syrian refugees be using to pay for their healthcare? What, did they take off their clothes and sell them?
> 4.) I want Biden to win, but any of the Democrats would likely beat Trump given his approval ratings. The only difference is that Biden would have larger margin of victory over Trump than the other candidates. I can't foresee the results of the 2020 election, but Trump's poor indicators make it one of the easiest ones to ever predict.
> 
> *Trolling? This is my thread. You choose to come in here and call me names. That's childish and by definition, trolling. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Our healthcare is chaotic but far from bad. It’s actually fantastic here in Boston. You refuse to acknowledge the diet piece of it. Why?
> 
> 2) Hospitals don’t turn people without insurance away.
> 
> 3) How many refugees? Nothing like we have here with anchor babies. And again no one gets turned away.
> 
> 4) If Trump wins again will you leave this board 4ever? You seem very confident so that should be a no brainer. Correct? Pretty sure his approval rating is above 90% with Republicans. We ll see post debates where he stands with the undecideds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I've acknowledged the diet part of it as well as explain how Universal Healthcare could help solve that problem.
> 
> 2.) Yep, insurance, nobody needs that, right?
> 
> 3.) Millions! The level of war and displacement in the middle east and Africa far exceeds anything seen in Mexico or Latin America.
> 
> 4.) Nope, but I doubt you and many of your fellow Trump worshipers will stick around when reality hits November 3, 2020 and you finally realize what I was saying in this thread was the truth backed up by factual data.* The number of voters registered as Republicans continues to drop. So yes, Trump has a strong majority in a shrinking party. Its only 29% of voters now.* Trump will have to run on his record as President which so far, most Americans don't like. A debate here or there is not going to save him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) UH has zero to do with diet. Close some fast food places. Stop the drugs that kill millions from entering the country at such a rapid pace.
> 
> 2) Never said that. You’re a troll. I said They don’t turn people away.
> 
> 3) Link? Doubt you have it. Making it up as you go along.
> 
> 4) I am an Independent. The Democrat party has betrayed my people and hence I will not vote Blue. Your stats are wrong. 31% as Jew hating Democrats and 24% as Republicans and 42% as Independents. So you make a bold statement but won’t stand behind it. Not very brave. Trump may lose. He may win. Unless you have a time machine you don’t know. I used to vote Blue and then the party decided that Israel was an evil nation and turned against it. Against me. So now I turn against the party and its sheep followers like you. Thanks to the likes of Tlaib and Omar hopefully my fellow Jews will join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Diet and health are closely related, so having access to doctors and other medical professionals definitely impacts diet. Education, and knowledge are gained when people have better access to healthcare. It changes what people do and their habits to a greater degree when they don't have that access.
> 
> 2.) You've suggested it does not matter. Your the name caller which is what part of the definition of a troll is.
> 
> 3.) Syria used to have a population of 24 million. Its now down to 17 or 18 million. Between 2011 and 2018, Germany accepted over a million refugees. The most destructive conflicts on the planet are occurring in Yemen, and Syria, although the conflict in Syria is starting to wind down now. Africa is the poorest continent in the world. War and poverty there, and most people in Africa flee to Europe when the leave the continent. No place in Latin America has the war in poverty that these regions in the certain countries in the middles Middle East and Africa do. Immigration to the United States from Latin America is less today than it was decades ago. Less people are coming across the border to immigrate overall which makes Trumps Wall even more absurd.
> 
> 4.) Great, that just proves my point more. Trump is not going to be saved by 24% of the voting population.
Click to expand...


1) No diet is diet and healthcare is healthcare. The better the diet the fewer times you need to see your doctor. We have way too many fatsos in this country and the MDs are happy to write them meds for high blood pressure and diabetes vs simple exercise. UH would make it worse. Read a book.

2) “Your” LOL. It doesn’t matter the reason our healthcare system is broken is because 28mil sit on Medicaid and rip us off. And those w/o insurance still
Don’t get turned away. I agree we need to fix it but before we do we need to address other issues first such as immediate citizenship for those who are born here to illegals and the issue with illegals themselves. Japan doesn’t have that problem. Europe is becoming awful hence Brexit.

3) It is fewer people and because of that we are $22trn in debt, run an annual deficit and now everything has to be in both English and Spanish. People also die in Syria due to constant conflicts. Europe is overrun and almost lost. I don’t want the US to be anything like Europe. Cali, Oregon and Wash State urban centers were beautiful in the 80s I am told and now are overrun with illegals and or vagrants and suck. We are not moving in the right direction. UH only makes it worse.

4) No it doesn’t because 42% may swing either way and most of that 31% is in NY and Cali and he won’t win those states anyway. The keys are the swing states of Fla, Michigan and Ohio possibly. He doesn’t need the popular vote to retain. Many of those biased polls are done to dissuade voters. What you have to gauge is can Biden turn PA, Wisconsin, Fla, Michigan and Ohio Blue. Maybe he can but that is TBD and subject to debates. I know many voters who are undecideds. 

Grow up


----------



## sakinago

U2Edge said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I didn’t understand this post at all until I saw the rewards for it. Apparently there’s a market to rank this stuff as funny, so incredibly low hanging fruit. Not a substantial market, but enough of one to keep weird shit alive like this.
> 
> 
> But in all honesty how could you not watch this shit and not have you’re predator defense systems not engage? I feel like I have to separate joe from every one of these kids with a punch to the face. At least trump kept it to pornstars. Like you can just sense the parents trying to intervene but be conflicted by it being joe Biden. Yea trump had his pussy grabber comments, but joe is getting waaaaay to friendly with children here. There’s no other word for it but creepy. Show me another politician who acts like this around kids and I’ll drop it being creepy. And then I’ll throw in a million. This shit is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was accused of sexual assault by over a dozen women. Trump accurately described engaging in sexual assault of women in a tape recording of a conversation he had with Billy Bush. Trump divorced and cheated on his first two wives. He has cheated on his third wife and illegally used his money to pay them to keep silent. His Lawyer, Cohen, is going to jail partly for this crime. Once Trump is not President, he will be facing jail time for this crime as well. Both Cohen and David Pecker of the national enquire are on record saying that Trump ordered the payments to keep women who he cheated on his wife with silent in order to influence the outcome of the 2016 election. That's against the law and Michael Cohen is going to jail for it since he helped arrange the payments.
> 
> Has Joe Biden done any of that? Nope. Sorry, but Biden wins this game easily. Most Women did not vote for Trump in 2016. Even more women will be voting against Trump in 2020.
Click to expand...

Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.

Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?

Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

U2Edge said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again another low informed wants to compare health statistics between America and some European country.
> It is the food we eat.
> Food
> Diet
> High Sodium
> High Processed Sugars
> High Saturated Fats
> 
> GET IT???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diet is not the only thing, but Universal Healthcare in the United States would improve that aspect of the issue.
Click to expand...


Now you are just trolling... another danielpalos


----------



## Markle

U2Edge said:


> 4.) Nope, but I doubt you and many of your fellow Trump worshipers will stick around when reality hits November 3, 2020 and you finally realize what I was saying in this thread was the truth backed up by factual data.* The number of voters registered as Republicans continues to drop. So yes, Trump has a strong majority in a shrinking party. Its only 29% of voters now.* Trump will have to run on his record as President which so far, most Americans don't like. A debate here or there is not going to save him.



As you know, so does the number of voters registered as Democrats.

Democrats and Republicans are now tied at 30 percent with Independents at 38 percent.

Party Affiliation


----------



## busybee01

Mike473 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussen has their own problems. They use robocalls to conduct their polls. Since robocalls are illegal, that means they can only call people with landlines. That means they oversample Republicans. Also likely voters mean that they make a guesstimate as to what the turnout will be. In 2018, Rasmussen goofed badly as they had Republicans +1 in the generic ballot when Democrats won by around 9.
> 
> In addition, the exact composition of the turnout can vary. In Pennsylvania, the suburbs made up 52% of the vote and 57% in 2018. Trump won the vote 52-44 in 2016 and lost the suburban vote around 9 points. Women went 55-42 for Democrats in 2016 and 63-35 in 2018.
> 
> Age does not make one wise. Plenty of older people are scammed and Trump is a premier con man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how different people see things so differently. I see Pelosi, Schumer, Harry Reid, Wasserman Shultz and so on the same as you see Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The numbers show that most people agree with me on Trump. That is why they gave the Democrats the House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> That is not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way it has worked. Voters have been energized to vote against Trump since he won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the Republicans thought the same thing when they won over 60 seats in the house and 6 seats in the senate back in 2010. I am sure the Republicans felt equally good in 1994, after taking 50 seats in the house and 8 seats in the senate. Romney went on to lose in a landslide. Dole got absolutely throttled in 1996. Thing is, the Dems win last November was much weaker than the 2010 & 1994 Republican victories. The Dems even lost ground in the senate. That is a poor result compared to other recent waves in 2010 and 1994. I expect the same result in 2020 as 1996 and 2010. Trump (sitting President) wins relatively easy.
> 
> With Schiff and Pelosi walking back impeachment ahead of the Meuller report, I think the writing is on the wall.
Click to expand...


The reason is simple. After 2010, Republicans were able to impose severe gerrymanders in many states. That is the reason that Republicans were able to pick up 63 House seats. Republicans in the House will continue to be under pressure as these gerrymanders are undone. Combine that with Republicans' continued woes in suburban districts and Republicans are in big trouble. The Republican wins in the Senate was much weaker than expected. Republicans lost Senate seats in Nevada and Arizona. In 2020, the shoe is on the other foot. Only 1 Democrat seat is in jeopardy while 7 could be in danger for Republicans..


----------



## busybee01

U2Edge said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is Biden vs Trump, the Dems are in for some pain. Biden is a lightweight. He is as weak a candidate as they come. Biden is no where near the candidate that Hillary Clinton was in 2016. Biden knew better to even try, and Sanders went quickly into the fetal position when push came to shove.
> 
> Look at the midterms for 1982, 1994 & 2010. How did those results reflect the next general election? One of the few exceptions was 2002, when Bush picked up a few seats following 911.
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it wont be Biden or Sanders. They are pushovers. One of the others will step up and crush them, or Clinton will be rolled out by the DNC to save the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is Biden vs Trump then the Republicans will be feeling the pain. Hillary Clinton was a terrible candidate in 2016. She ran much weaker than Biden or even Sanders in general election matchups against Republicans. She was largely able to win because Sanders had no hope of matching her nationwide reach.
> 
> 2020 will reflect the midterms. Trump was a major factor in the midterms with suburban women especially burying the GOP. They will turn out in 2020 as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women will definitely be out in the millions to vote Trump out of office. Biden will help insure Trump will lose the man vote as well.
Click to expand...


I would expect Trump to win the male vote albeit by a smaller margin than he did in 2016. The difference will be suburban voters. Suburban males will vote against Trump and suburban women will bury Trump. In Michigan, Republicans in Michigan actually did better with black voters  than expected but were buried by female voters.


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers show that most people agree with me on Trump. That is why they gave the Democrats the House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> That is not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way it has worked. Voters have been energized to vote against Trump since he won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the Republicans thought the same thing when they won over 60 seats in the house and 6 seats in the senate back in 2010. I am sure the Republicans felt equally good in 1994, after taking 50 seats in the house and 8 seats in the senate. Romney went on to lose in a landslide. Dole got absolutely throttled in 1996. Thing is, the Dems win last November was much weaker than the 2010 & 1994 Republican victories. The Dems even lost ground in the senate. That is a poor result compared to other recent waves in 2010 and 1994. I expect the same result in 2020 as 1996 and 2010. Trump (sitting President) wins relatively easy.
> 
> With Schiff and Pelosi walking back impeachment ahead of the Meuller report, I think the writing is on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the election only 20 months away, why bother with impeachment. Its better for Democrats to face a wounded animal in the 2020 election. It will make it and easy kill, slaughter, and a fabulous celebratory feast and victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's all about running and hiding
> 
> The rats are ready to start jumping ship
> 
> The one issue that will be screamed all over is his democrats are going against science and murdering us citizens with abortion
> 
> This issue will have people to draw a line and the. Know who are the liars and crooks
> 
> The democrat party is now toast
Click to expand...


The Republican Party is going too far to the right on abortion. Voters do not support overturning Roe vs Wade and by a very large margin. These fetal heartbeat bills are a backdoor attempt to ban abortions. Suburban voters especially women do not support this. It alienates them and helps only in red states which are already backing Trump.


----------



## busybee01

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dems will never nominate Biden.  It would alienate too many of their base.  *
> 
> *After the CA primary we'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears.  *
> 
> *Then with Biden gone, Trump wins in a landslide...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would never nominate Trump. Not that Biden needs Trumps magic situation from 2016, but just as the wide number of new candidates benefited Trump, so does the wide number of new candidates benefit Biden and to a lesser degree Sanders. It allows Biden and Sanders to win Primaries around the country by smaller margins and pick up large numbers of votes for the eventual nomination. The newbies can't get traction or money or what they do get is divided among so many people it amounts to nothing meaningful. Harris won't be able to win even her own state and she is in third place. Far behind in third place. If O'Rourke could go viral somehow he is really the only one that could challenge Sanders and Biden.
> 
> At the end of the day, Biden is more electable than Sanders because Biden is more of a centrist than Sanders.* The most important thing to Democratic voters, as shown in polls, in 2020 is ELECTABILITY and NOT IDEOLOGY.
> *
> Finally, most Democrats simply want to get rid of Trump. With Biden as the nominee, there is simply no other option. Sitting at home and not voting is a vote for Trump. Voting third party is essentially a vote for Trump. If they want Trump gone, they will have to vote for the nominee, and right now that looks like its going to be Biden. The only one with the name, following, and strength to possibly prevent Biden from getting the nomination is Sanders.
> 
> But Sanders failed against Clinton and will likely fail against Biden for the same reasons. The closer you are to the center, the more electable you are in the race against Trump. Biden is closer to the center than Sanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nice rationale', hope it works out for you.  A Trump-Biden contest would be worth the price of admission!
> More comments on your post:
> 1. The young progressives want a young candidate, so it looks like a generational battle, old folks vs young folks, 73% of dems want a "fresh face"
> 73% of Democrats Want ‘A Fresh Face’ As 2020 Nominee - Rasmussen Reports®
> 2. Not sure who the minority voters prefer?  Can't find any polls?!
> 3. Sanders didn't "fail" against Clinton, the party (Brazille and Wasserman-Schultz) cheated Bernie out of the nomination, it all depends who the party tells the "super-delegates" to vote for.  In 2020 to your point, that would be Joe Biden.  So Bernie gets screwed again...*
Click to expand...


*1. Rasmussen missed the midterms as they got nothing wrong. Also electability is a major issue as well.
2. Clinton got 54% of the primary vote compared to Sanders' 42%. She would have won without the super-delegates. Sanders was not cheated out of anything.
3."It appears Harris has some work to do in South Carolina, particularly within the African American community. Among African American Democratic primary voters Biden leads with 43% of the vote, Sanders captures 15% of this vote with Harris at 9% and Booker at 7%. "
POLL: Biden up big with black voters… | CauseACTION

*


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> The winner of Florida wins the 2020
> Election and may lose the popular vote because of so many conservatives fleeing New York and California to the swing states
> 
> Popular gov Desantis will bring Florida to trump
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade



Florida will be extremely close. Michigan and Pennsylvania are good bets to go Democrat, The 1 electoral vote that Trump won in Maine is likely to go to Democrats because of the state's numbered voting system. Republicans are in potential trouble in Georgia and Arizona, Even Texas Republicans are worried. No states in the Clinton column seem to be in comparable danger.


----------



## busybee01

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dems will never nominate Biden.  It would alienate too many of their base.  *
> 
> *After the CA primary we'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears.  *
> 
> *Then with Biden gone, Trump wins in a landslide...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would never nominate Trump. Not that Biden needs Trumps magic situation from 2016, but just as the wide number of new candidates benefited Trump, so does the wide number of new candidates benefit Biden and to a lesser degree Sanders. It allows Biden and Sanders to win Primaries around the country by smaller margins and pick up large numbers of votes for the eventual nomination. The newbies can't get traction or money or what they do get is divided among so many people it amounts to nothing meaningful. Harris won't be able to win even her own state and she is in third place. Far behind in third place. If O'Rourke could go viral somehow he is really the only one that could challenge Sanders and Biden.
> 
> At the end of the day, Biden is more electable than Sanders because Biden is more of a centrist than Sanders.* The most important thing to Democratic voters, as shown in polls, in 2020 is ELECTABILITY and NOT IDEOLOGY.
> *
> Finally, most Democrats simply want to get rid of Trump. With Biden as the nominee, there is simply no other option. Sitting at home and not voting is a vote for Trump. Voting third party is essentially a vote for Trump. If they want Trump gone, they will have to vote for the nominee, and right now that looks like its going to be Biden. The only one with the name, following, and strength to possibly prevent Biden from getting the nomination is Sanders.
> 
> But Sanders failed against Clinton and will likely fail against Biden for the same reasons. The closer you are to the center, the more electable you are in the race against Trump. Biden is closer to the center than Sanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nice rationale', hope it works out for you.  A Trump-Biden contest would be worth the price of admission!
> More comments on your post:
> 1. The young progressives want a young candidate, so it looks like a generational battle, old folks vs young folks, 73% of dems want a "fresh face"
> 73% of Democrats Want ‘A Fresh Face’ As 2020 Nominee - Rasmussen Reports®
> 2. Not sure who the minority voters prefer?  Can't find any polls?!
> 3. Sanders didn't "fail" against Clinton, the party (Brazille and Wasserman-Schultz) cheated Bernie out of the nomination, it all depends who the party tells the "super-delegates" to vote for.  In 2020 to your point, that would be Joe Biden.  So Bernie gets screwed again...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Young progressives usually don't decide who gets the nomination. Plus their a smaller group in the Democratic party and their divided among many different candidates with their support. This division aids Biden and Sanders.
> 
> 2. Biden is preferred by minorities over Sanders. Sanders has always had a bit of a weakness with minorities.
> 
> 3. Clinton won the nomination by any and every measure you look at. Sanders did well in the smaller and more rural states that did not have as many votes. Hillary won the big important states, and yes, she did well with the Super-delegates. With or without the Super Delegates, she was going to win.
> 
> 4. But if Biden needs the Super Delegates to beat Sanders in 2020, so be it. Biden is the more conservative candidate than Sanders, closer to the center. He is also closer to being a Reagan/Bush/McCain Republican than Trump is. Biden is a centrist. Most Americans are centrist. Trump and Sanders are NOT centrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
Click to expand...


Hillary won by getting 54% of the primary vote to Sanders' 42%. By any math that I know, 54 beats 42. Do you have some kind of new math? Both the RNC and DNC had always had their favored candidates. The RNC and other Republicans chased Romney out of the race in 2016 to help Jeb Bush.

Super-delegates have never been a major factor. In theory, they could override the choice of voters however in practice that has never happened. In 2008, most
of the super-delegates backed Clinton. However as Obama won primaries and caucuses, they moved from Clinton to Obama.


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would never nominate Trump. Not that Biden needs Trumps magic situation from 2016, but just as the wide number of new candidates benefited Trump, so does the wide number of new candidates benefit Biden and to a lesser degree Sanders. It allows Biden and Sanders to win Primaries around the country by smaller margins and pick up large numbers of votes for the eventual nomination. The newbies can't get traction or money or what they do get is divided among so many people it amounts to nothing meaningful. Harris won't be able to win even her own state and she is in third place. Far behind in third place. If O'Rourke could go viral somehow he is really the only one that could challenge Sanders and Biden.
> 
> At the end of the day, Biden is more electable than Sanders because Biden is more of a centrist than Sanders.* The most important thing to Democratic voters, as shown in polls, in 2020 is ELECTABILITY and NOT IDEOLOGY.
> *
> Finally, most Democrats simply want to get rid of Trump. With Biden as the nominee, there is simply no other option. Sitting at home and not voting is a vote for Trump. Voting third party is essentially a vote for Trump. If they want Trump gone, they will have to vote for the nominee, and right now that looks like its going to be Biden. The only one with the name, following, and strength to possibly prevent Biden from getting the nomination is Sanders.
> 
> But Sanders failed against Clinton and will likely fail against Biden for the same reasons. The closer you are to the center, the more electable you are in the race against Trump. Biden is closer to the center than Sanders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice rationale', hope it works out for you.  A Trump-Biden contest would be worth the price of admission!
> More comments on your post:
> 1. The young progressives want a young candidate, so it looks like a generational battle, old folks vs young folks, 73% of dems want a "fresh face"
> 73% of Democrats Want ‘A Fresh Face’ As 2020 Nominee - Rasmussen Reports®
> 2. Not sure who the minority voters prefer?  Can't find any polls?!
> 3. Sanders didn't "fail" against Clinton, the party (Brazille and Wasserman-Schultz) cheated Bernie out of the nomination, it all depends who the party tells the "super-delegates" to vote for.  In 2020 to your point, that would be Joe Biden.  So Bernie gets screwed again...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Young progressives usually don't decide who gets the nomination. Plus their a smaller group in the Democratic party and their divided among many different candidates with their support. This division aids Biden and Sanders.
> 
> 2. Biden is preferred by minorities over Sanders. Sanders has always had a bit of a weakness with minorities.
> 
> 3. Clinton won the nomination by any and every measure you look at. Sanders did well in the smaller and more rural states that did not have as many votes. Hillary won the big important states, and yes, she did well with the Super-delegates. With or without the Super Delegates, she was going to win.
> 
> 4. But if Biden needs the Super Delegates to beat Sanders in 2020, so be it. Biden is the more conservative candidate than Sanders, closer to the center. He is also closer to being a Reagan/Bush/McCain Republican than Trump is. Biden is a centrist. Most Americans are centrist. Trump and Sanders are NOT centrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative.
> 
> Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden.
> 
> Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers.
> 
> Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the 5 swing states matter
> 
> And trump has got them
> Locked up and boxed in
> With his politicies that benefits them
Click to expand...









Democrats 269 Republicans 182

The swing states are Iowa, NC, Georgia, Florida, Arizona and Wisconsin. Some Republicans are saying Texas is a swing state.

The fact is that Trump's policies are opposed by a majority of voters.,


----------



## busybee01

Thinker101 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 - Bill Clinton
> 1960 - John F Kennedy
> 1924 - Calvin Coolidge
> 1920 - Warren G. Harding
> 1908 - William Taft
> 1904 - Theodore Roosevelt
> 1900 - William McKinley
> 1896 - William McKinley
> 1888 - Benjamin Harrison
> 1880 - James Garfield
> 1868 - Ulysses Grant
> 1864 - Abraham Lincoln
> 1860 - Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Above are candidates that won the Presidential Election without winning Florida.
> 
> Trump only won Florida in 2016 by 113,000 votes, a little more than 1 percentage point. A small margin in the 3rd largest state. Since that time, many people from Puerto Rico have moved to Florida after the devastating hurricane that that killed nearly 3,000 people and Trumps poor response to it. These new Floridians from Puerto Rico won't be supporting Trump. They will probably tip the state toward whoever runs against Trump in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump stronger now in the 5 swing states because of the stampede of conservatives out of New York and California which makes those 5 swing states stronger for trump than in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
Click to expand...


And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.


----------



## busybee01

Marion Morrison said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> 
> 
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 18 states not allowing Trump on the ballot, and forfeiting their electoral votes, Trump wins by all but 2-3 states, if that.
> 
> PS: What idiot the time to cook up this cockamaime bullshit?
Click to expand...


Most of these are red states so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Thinker101

busybee01 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump stronger now in the 5 swing states because of the stampede of conservatives out of New York and California which makes those 5 swing states stronger for trump than in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
Click to expand...


No kidding, was there a presidential election in 2018?  Dumbass.


----------



## busybee01

bendog said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then it will be Sanders. Sanders beats Trump in the polling as well, just not by the margins that Biden does.
> 
> Bottom line, Trump is not going to be re-elected. If you really want to pick the next President of the United States, you need to be voting in the Democratic Primary's.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden's problem is his record.  And Obama prefers Booker, whose campaign has already lost to Harris.  I'm a little leery of Harris appealing to working class whites in Wisc Mich and Pa, and the dems have to have all 3 unless they pull off a miracle in GA or NC, and maybe even that wouldn't be enough, and Harris is not winnign Oh, Iowa or Missouri
> 
> If Beto can win the same black vote that Sanders did ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Harris and she would beat Trump, but she is not going to be the nominee. Its either Biden or Sanders with O'Rourke as a long shot.
> 
> Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania are BLUE WALL states. Trump won them because Democrats did not spend enough campaign money and time defending them. In Wisconsin Trump got less votes than Mitt Romney did in 2012 when he lost the state by 7 percentage points. That shows Trump did not win the state in 2016 and that Democrats lost it. Too many Democratic voters stayed home and no significant numbers of them ever voted for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree Hillary couldn't get the vote out.  Esp after Comey.  But I'm not convinced the dems will easily recapture them, esp Wisc.
> 
> I'm not a big Harris fan.  But the black vote controls the southern primaries, and she has CA in her pocket.  Somebody will have to knock her out early.
> 
> And with Bernie, what's he going to say when Warren wants to break up Apple and Amazon?  I just don't see that as a strategy that's gonna play in a general election.
> 
> Of course if the dems can somehow flip Oh or even NC and Ariz ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on current polling their actually closer to flipping Texas then those states. The current polling shows that its a race between Biden and Sanders. Harris is a distant third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but it's early.  Basically, I think the dems problem is this.  Biden's been wrong on Judges, Iraq-Syria, Taxes.  I don't think Bernie is yet trusted by old southern blacks who came up in the 60s and 70s.
> 
> And to win the middle voters - Pa, Mich, and Wisc - they've got to be pro Trump econ and not Trump.  An old white dude doing this?
Click to expand...


Trump is wrong as well. Cheney recently said Trump's foreign policy resembles Obama's. People oppose the Republican tax cuts. 

Republicans were buried in Pennsylvania and Michigan by female voters. In Wisconsin, Democrats beat Scott Walker and took several statewide offices easily. Foxconn is going to be a disaster in Wisconsin as they are not going to fulfill their promises and Republicans rigged it so the atate cannot end it's deal.


----------



## busybee01

Thinker101 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding, was there a presidential election in 2018?  Dumbass.
Click to expand...


The polls correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. Dumbass.


----------



## busybee01

Markle said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The polls between Biden and Trump reflect the fact that Trump after over 2 years in office only has an average approval rating of 40% in the Gallup poll. That is the worst average of any President in history.* You don't win re-election when you average 40% in approval. The most recent Gallup poll has Trump at 39% approval, 57% disapproval.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did the polls show in March of 2007?  How accurate were they?  Did it matter?
> 
> You missed this one.  Yours were taken 3/2 - 3/10, the one you forgot is from 3/17 - 3/19.
> 
> *Rasmussen Trump approval 48%, 52% disapproval.  As you know too, Rasmussen was one of two polling companies to nail the 2016 election.
> *
Click to expand...


Rasmussen completely whiffed on the 2018 midterms.

2018 Generic Congressional Vote
Rasmussen  Republicans 46% Democrats 45%
Actual  Democrats 53% Republicans 45%


----------



## Thinker101

busybee01 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding, was there a presidential election in 2018?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polls correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. Dumbass.
Click to expand...


Once again: 
No kidding, was there a presidential election in 2018?  Dumbass.


----------



## bendog

busybee01 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden's problem is his record.  And Obama prefers Booker, whose campaign has already lost to Harris.  I'm a little leery of Harris appealing to working class whites in Wisc Mich and Pa, and the dems have to have all 3 unless they pull off a miracle in GA or NC, and maybe even that wouldn't be enough, and Harris is not winnign Oh, Iowa or Missouri
> 
> If Beto can win the same black vote that Sanders did ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Harris and she would beat Trump, but she is not going to be the nominee. Its either Biden or Sanders with O'Rourke as a long shot.
> 
> Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania are BLUE WALL states. Trump won them because Democrats did not spend enough campaign money and time defending them. In Wisconsin Trump got less votes than Mitt Romney did in 2012 when he lost the state by 7 percentage points. That shows Trump did not win the state in 2016 and that Democrats lost it. Too many Democratic voters stayed home and no significant numbers of them ever voted for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree Hillary couldn't get the vote out.  Esp after Comey.  But I'm not convinced the dems will easily recapture them, esp Wisc.
> 
> I'm not a big Harris fan.  But the black vote controls the southern primaries, and she has CA in her pocket.  Somebody will have to knock her out early.
> 
> And with Bernie, what's he going to say when Warren wants to break up Apple and Amazon?  I just don't see that as a strategy that's gonna play in a general election.
> 
> Of course if the dems can somehow flip Oh or even NC and Ariz ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on current polling their actually closer to flipping Texas then those states. The current polling shows that its a race between Biden and Sanders. Harris is a distant third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but it's early.  Basically, I think the dems problem is this.  Biden's been wrong on Judges, Iraq-Syria, Taxes.  I don't think Bernie is yet trusted by old southern blacks who came up in the 60s and 70s.
> 
> And to win the middle voters - Pa, Mich, and Wisc - they've got to be pro Trump econ and not Trump.  An old white dude doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is wrong as well. Cheney recently said Trump's foreign policy resembles Obama's. People oppose the Republican tax cuts.
> 
> Republicans were buried in Pennsylvania and Michigan by female voters. In Wisconsin, Democrats beat Scott Walker and took several statewide offices easily. Foxconn is going to be a disaster in Wisconsin as they are not going to fulfill their promises and Republicans rigged it so the atate cannot end it's deal.
Click to expand...

The dems ran train except in Senate races where Trump made "the mexs are coming for our stuff" the issue to get his base out .... in red states.

The question may be whether Talib and AOC work Hillary poison with female suburban voters.


----------



## bendog

Thinker101 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding, was there a presidential election in 2018?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polls correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again:
> No kidding, was there a presidential election in 2018?  Dumbass.
Click to expand...

dumbass, where Trump was the issue, the dems ran train.


----------



## bendog

busybee01 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice rationale', hope it works out for you.  A Trump-Biden contest would be worth the price of admission!
> More comments on your post:
> 1. The young progressives want a young candidate, so it looks like a generational battle, old folks vs young folks, 73% of dems want a "fresh face"
> 73% of Democrats Want ‘A Fresh Face’ As 2020 Nominee - Rasmussen Reports®
> 2. Not sure who the minority voters prefer?  Can't find any polls?!
> 3. Sanders didn't "fail" against Clinton, the party (Brazille and Wasserman-Schultz) cheated Bernie out of the nomination, it all depends who the party tells the "super-delegates" to vote for.  In 2020 to your point, that would be Joe Biden.  So Bernie gets screwed again...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Young progressives usually don't decide who gets the nomination. Plus their a smaller group in the Democratic party and their divided among many different candidates with their support. This division aids Biden and Sanders.
> 
> 2. Biden is preferred by minorities over Sanders. Sanders has always had a bit of a weakness with minorities.
> 
> 3. Clinton won the nomination by any and every measure you look at. Sanders did well in the smaller and more rural states that did not have as many votes. Hillary won the big important states, and yes, she did well with the Super-delegates. With or without the Super Delegates, she was going to win.
> 
> 4. But if Biden needs the Super Delegates to beat Sanders in 2020, so be it. Biden is the more conservative candidate than Sanders, closer to the center. He is also closer to being a Reagan/Bush/McCain Republican than Trump is. Biden is a centrist. Most Americans are centrist. Trump and Sanders are NOT centrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative.
> 
> Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden.
> 
> Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers.
> 
> Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the 5 swing states matter
> 
> And trump has got them
> Locked up and boxed in
> With his politicies that benefits them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251395
> 
> Democrats 269 Republicans 182
> 
> The swing states are Iowa, NC, Georgia, Florida, Arizona and Wisconsin. Some Republicans are saying Texas is a swing state.
> 
> The fact is that Trump's policies are opposed by a majority of voters.,
Click to expand...

That's pretty close to the map I came up with myself.  But, I continue to worry about the dems' ability to run off rural voters in PA and working votes too in Mich


----------



## Thinker101

bendog said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding, was there a presidential election in 2018?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polls correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again:
> No kidding, was there a presidential election in 2018?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass, where Trump was the issue, the dems ran train.
Click to expand...


Look Einstein, the conversation was about presidential polls, until BB decided senate polls were the subject.  Now you'd like to do the same.  So, you get a choice, discuss the subject, stay out of the conversation, or carry on by yourself and BB no doubt.  Enjoy.


----------



## Markle

busybee01 said:


> Hillary won by getting 54% of the primary vote to Sanders' 42%. By any math that I know, 54 beats 42. Do you have some kind of new math? Both the RNC and DNC had always had their favored candidates. The RNC and other Republicans chased Romney out of the race in 2016 to help Jeb Bush.
> 
> Super-delegates have never been a major factor. In theory, they could override the choice of voters however in practice that has never happened. In 2008, most
> of the super-delegates backed Clinton. However as Obama won primaries and caucuses, they moved from Clinton to Obama.



Yes or no, I'm just curious.  Do you deny that the DNC and the Democrat Elite cheated to give the nomination to Hillary Clinton?


----------



## busybee01

Markle said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump got less votes than Romney. That's a fact. It shows that Trump was not a popular choice in the state. Trump did not win the state. Democrats lost it because the spent so little on campaigning there. Sorry if you can't understand that, but that's what the results show.
> 
> You could say Trump won the state or converted some Democrats to his side if he had received 1.5 million or 1.6 million votes. But that did not happen, he got less votes than Mitt Romney did in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, President Donald Trump did better than Mitt Romney in these areas.
Click to expand...




AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) I don't think you understand what happened In Europe over the past 100 years and how that impacted life expectancy there compared to the United States.
> 
> 2. Still debatable. Plus even with the source you use, it shows European countries following closely behind the United States in those survival rates. At least in Europe those survival rates can apply to everyone since everyone is cared for.
> 
> 3. Not so. Just look up all the injured refugees from Syria who have received medical care for their war injuries in Europe.
> 
> 4. The indicators are bad for Trump. No President has had a lower average approval rating than Trump has in office.
> 
> 
> Diet improves when you have universal access to healthcare and healthy quality food at low prices. Low income areas of the United States often don't have good access to these things and it brings the overall US life expectancy rates down.
> 
> *Name calling is childish and undercuts any view you present here. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I don't you understand that life expectancy has zero to do with UH.
> 2) US is still in the lead. For you 1 year means a lot and we eat way worse so you cannot talk out of both sides of your mouth. Well you are.
> 3) They may receive medical care but at a cost as they are not part of the UH and are not citizens.
> 4) Perhaps or not. It is still early, the economy is doing well and if the Mueller report is a bleh then he may be OK. I am fine with you saying the indicators are bad but you cannot possibly foresee an election of 2020 when you don't even know if Biden will win the nomination.
> 
> At this time in 2015, you would have given Trump ZERO chance to win or maybe even run. You're such a F*CKING troll. All you do is talk but don't listen. Hence the name calling is well deserved. Stop trolling and I'll cease the name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) No one who studies life expectancy or demography would ever claim that access to healthcare has nothing to do with life expectancy.
> 2.) According to one source. Still debatable. Plus in the United States, it only counts for people that have access to treatment.
> 3.) Really, so what money would Syrian refugees be using to pay for their healthcare? What, did they take off their clothes and sell them?
> 4.) I want Biden to win, but any of the Democrats would likely beat Trump given his approval ratings. The only difference is that Biden would have larger margin of victory over Trump than the other candidates. I can't foresee the results of the 2020 election, but Trump's poor indicators make it one of the easiest ones to ever predict.
> 
> *Trolling? This is my thread. You choose to come in here and call me names. That's childish and by definition, trolling. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Our healthcare is chaotic but far from bad. It’s actually fantastic here in Boston. You refuse to acknowledge the diet piece of it. Why?
> 
> 2) Hospitals don’t turn people without insurance away.
> 
> 3) How many refugees? Nothing like we have here with anchor babies. And again no one gets turned away.
> 
> 4) If Trump wins again will you leave this board 4ever? You seem very confident so that should be a no brainer. Correct? Pretty sure his approval rating is above 90% with Republicans. We ll see post debates where he stands with the undecideds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I've acknowledged the diet part of it as well as explain how Universal Healthcare could help solve that problem.
> 
> 2.) Yep, insurance, nobody needs that, right?
> 
> 3.) Millions! The level of war and displacement in the middle east and Africa far exceeds anything seen in Mexico or Latin America.
> 
> 4.) Nope, but I doubt you and many of your fellow Trump worshipers will stick around when reality hits November 3, 2020 and you finally realize what I was saying in this thread was the truth backed up by factual data.* The number of voters registered as Republicans continues to drop. So yes, Trump has a strong majority in a shrinking party. Its only 29% of voters now.* Trump will have to run on his record as President which so far, most Americans don't like. A debate here or there is not going to save him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) UH has zero to do with diet. Close some fast food places. Stop the drugs that kill millions from entering the country at such a rapid pace.
> 
> 2) Never said that. You’re a troll. I said They don’t turn people away.
> 
> 3) Link? Doubt you have it. Making it up as you go along.
> 
> 4) I am an Independent. The Democrat party has betrayed my people and hence I will not vote Blue. Your stats are wrong. 31% as Jew hating Democrats and 24% as Republicans and 42% as Independents. So you make a bold statement but won’t stand behind it. Not very brave. Trump may lose. He may win. Unless you have a time machine you don’t know. I used to vote Blue and then the party decided that Israel was an evil nation and turned against it. Against me. So now I turn against the party and its sheep followers like you. Thanks to the likes of Tlaib and Omar hopefully my fellow Jews will join me.
Click to expand...


Disagreeing with Netanyahu's policies does not make you a Jew hater.  Trump has torn apart the Reagan coalition. Suburban voters abandoned the GOP. That includes red states such as SC and Texas.


----------



## Markle

busybee01 said:


> Disagreeing with Netanyahu's policies does not make you a Jew hater. Trump has torn apart the Reagan coalition. Suburban voters abandoned the GOP. That includes red states such as SC and Texas.



I asked you one questions.

Yes or no, I'm just curious. Do you deny that the DNC and the Democrat Elite cheated to give the nomination to Hillary Clinton?






It has been 30 years since President Ronald Reagan was in office with four different Presidents.  Specifically. how did President Donald Trump do anything to what was put in place by President Reagan.


----------



## busybee01

Thinker101 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, was there a presidential election in 2018?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polls correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again:
> No kidding, was there a presidential election in 2018?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass, where Trump was the issue, the dems ran train.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look Einstein, the conversation was about presidential polls, until BB decided senate polls were the subject.  Now you'd like to do the same.  So, you get a choice, discuss the subject, stay out of the conversation, or carry on by yourself and BB no doubt.  Enjoy.
Click to expand...


The conversation was about polls. The polls in several states were wrong in 2016 however they were spot on in 2018. To suggest the polls are wrong solely because of 2016 is totally wrong. You don't want to talk about 2018 because Rasmussen got it wrong.


----------



## busybee01

Markle said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with Netanyahu's policies does not make you a Jew hater. Trump has torn apart the Reagan coalition. Suburban voters abandoned the GOP. That includes red states such as SC and Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you one questions.
> 
> Yes or no, I'm just curious. Do you deny that the DNC and the Democrat Elite cheated to give the nomination to Hillary Clinton?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been 30 years since President Ronald Reagan was in office with four different Presidents.  Specifically. how did President Donald Trump do anything to what was put in place by President Reagan.
Click to expand...


Did they favor Clinton? Yes. Did they cheat? No. They made no rule changes which favored Clinton. Clinton got a majority of the primary vote and that is how she won the nomination. 

President Reagan put together a coalition of suburban and rural voters. Suburban voters tend to be fiscally conservative but socially more moderate. rural voters tend to be fiscally and socially more conservative. President Reagan was able to fuse together this disparate coalition. He also had strong support among young people and educated voters. Clinton was able to pick the lock in 1996 and Obama in 2008. However in 2016, the coalition started to fray. For example, in Texas
Clinton picked up 500,000 more votes than Obama and won 3 suburban Congressional districts. In 2018, the suburban vote completely collapsed for Republicans. They gained 2 suburban seats in Texas, 1 in Oklahoma, 1 in SC, 3 in Virginia and so on.


----------



## busybee01

bendog said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Young progressives usually don't decide who gets the nomination. Plus their a smaller group in the Democratic party and their divided among many different candidates with their support. This division aids Biden and Sanders.
> 
> 2. Biden is preferred by minorities over Sanders. Sanders has always had a bit of a weakness with minorities.
> 
> 3. Clinton won the nomination by any and every measure you look at. Sanders did well in the smaller and more rural states that did not have as many votes. Hillary won the big important states, and yes, she did well with the Super-delegates. With or without the Super Delegates, she was going to win.
> 
> 4. But if Biden needs the Super Delegates to beat Sanders in 2020, so be it. Biden is the more conservative candidate than Sanders, closer to the center. He is also closer to being a Reagan/Bush/McCain Republican than Trump is. Biden is a centrist. Most Americans are centrist. Trump and Sanders are NOT centrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative.
> 
> Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden.
> 
> Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers.
> 
> Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the 5 swing states matter
> 
> And trump has got them
> Locked up and boxed in
> With his politicies that benefits them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251395
> 
> Democrats 269 Republicans 182
> 
> The swing states are Iowa, NC, Georgia, Florida, Arizona and Wisconsin. Some Republicans are saying Texas is a swing state.
> 
> The fact is that Trump's policies are opposed by a majority of voters.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty close to the map I came up with myself.  But, I continue to worry about the dems' ability to run off rural voters in PA and working votes too in Mich
Click to expand...


If the suburbs and especially suburban women turn out the way they did in 2020, rural voters don't matter. Women have voted for Democrats by a larger margin than they voted for Clinton.


----------



## francoHFW

Missouri_Mike said:


> Please run the male Hillary.


All Democrats are creepy criminals on Fox Rush etc, super duper


----------



## francoHFW

busybee01 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative.
> 
> Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden.
> 
> Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers.
> 
> Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the 5 swing states matter
> 
> And trump has got them
> Locked up and boxed in
> With his politicies that benefits them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251395
> 
> Democrats 269 Republicans 182
> 
> The swing states are Iowa, NC, Georgia, Florida, Arizona and Wisconsin. Some Republicans are saying Texas is a swing state.
> 
> The fact is that Trump's policies are opposed by a majority of voters.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty close to the map I came up with myself.  But, I continue to worry about the dems' ability to run off rural voters in PA and working votes too in Mich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the suburbs and especially suburban women turn out the way they did in 2020, rural voters don't matter. Women have voted for Democrats by a larger margin than they voted for Clinton.
Click to expand...

Poor Hillary had 25 years of phony scandals never retracted against her. And she screwed up of course. Whoever the Democrats nominate will win.


----------



## Markle

busybee01 said:


> Did they favor Clinton? Yes. Did they cheat? No. They made no rule changes which favored Clinton. Clinton got a majority of the primary vote and that is how she won the nomination.



They have since changed the rules.  If there was nothing wrong, why have they done away with the Super Delegates?

Why too was the head of the DNC, the infamous Debbie Wasserman-Schultz fired?

And then there is:

*CNN drops Brazile for feeding debate questions to Clinton*
By Marisa Schultz
October 31, 2016 | 1:51pm | Updated
[...]
Brazile, then vice chair of the DNC and a CNN contributor, emailed Clinton’s campaign on March 12, the night before the Flint, Michigan, debate.

“One of the questions directed to HRC tomorrow is from a woman with a rash,” Brazile wrote to Clinton’s campaign chairman, John Podesta, and communications director, Jennifer Palmieri.

Brazile added: “Her family has lead poison and she will ask what, if anything, will Hillary do as president to help the ppl of Flint.”

That’s close to the question that was actually asked by local resident Mikki Wade: “If elected president, what course will you take to regain my trust in government?”

It’s unsurprising that a debate in lead-poisoned Flint would include a question about the crisis.

Nonetheless, it’s the second example of Brazile helping Clinton behind the scenes. WikiLeaks earlier revealed a separate email in which Brazile told Team Clinton that the former secretary of state would get a question about the death penalty before a March 13 town hall on CNN.

Indeed, Clinton was pressed about her stance on the death penalty during the Ohio State University forum.

New information from WikiLeaks shows Brazile fingered her source for the question as Roland Martin, who helped moderate the forum.

“I’ll send a few more,” Brazile said.
https://nypost.com/2016/10/31/cnn-drops-brazile-for-feeding-debate-questions-to-clinton/

Was this not a top news story on CNN?  Ohhhh...riiiggghhhhtttt!


----------



## U2Edge

MisterBeale said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden was right on all of those except for the 1994, 1996, 1999, and 2005 issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A childish response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As was yours.
> 
> Everyone knows that the Iraq war was a mistake.  Everyone knows that one of the prime causes of the 2008 depression was the repeal of the Steagall Act.
> 
> It is apparent from everyone of those stands that Biden took, that he is no different than any other corporate tool.  There isn't a soul in America that REALLY understands that Patriot Act that supports it.
> 
> You are just an idiot that doesn't understand shit about politics and only parrots what you see on TEE VEE.  The corporations tell you how to think, and you oblige them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Removing SADDAM from power in Iraq was one of the best things the United States ever did for its security, the security of the region, and the world. It would be foolish to believe that things would be better off with Saddam in power, the man that invaded and annexed Kuwait resulting in a crises in the oil markets that caused the 1991 recession.
> 
> I agree that Biden was foolish to repeal glass Steagall. That's why I listed 1999 above.
> 
> Only extreme liberals and foolish libertarians oppose the patriot act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> With Saddam gone, Iran has moved into that power vacuum, and it has caused the rise of ISIS.
> 
> 
> The only folks that have benefited are Israel and the Saudis.  It has only led to chaos in the region.
> 
> He was tricked into invading Kuwait, b/c they wanted to invade him.
> 
> We have LOST freedom because of the Patriot Act, not gained it.  It has not benefited America in any way.
> 
> 
> Biden is no different than Republicans, no different.
Click to expand...


*WRONG!
*
Iran has not invaded or annexed any countries like Saddam did. Iran has not fired any ballistic missiles at other countries like Saddam did. Iran has not seized and destroyed oil wells of another country vital to the global economy like Saddam did. 

               That's why regime change was justified in Iraq but not in Iran. Iran is generally a paper tiger that hides behind proxy's when conducting its foreign policy. 

             The rise of ISIS was in part due to the premature pullout of U.S. troops from Iraq at the end of 2011. U.S. troops returned to Iraq in 2014, and ISIS was largely defeated in Iraq by mid-2017. The only remaining territory ISIS currently controls is in Syria. As of today they control a space of territory along the Euphrates River in Syria that is a little less than 500 meters long and 250 meters wide. 

Kuwait, Bahrain, U.A.E., Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Europe, Japan, the United Sates and the rest of the industrialized world all benefited from the removal of Saddam. Saddam was a threat to global energy supply and seized and sabotaged assets vital to global energy supply in the past setting off a global recession. You can't let someone like that remain in power. That's even before discussing is vast history with the production and use of WMD. 


*Nobody tricked Saddam into invading Kuwait on August 2, 1990. But even if they did, he was given a chance to leave Kuwait long before the operation to remove him from Kuwait began in January 1991. Instead of leaving Kuwait, Saddam ANNEXED Kuwait in mid-August 1990. NOBODY ever stated that Saddam had a right to ANNEX KUWAIT wiping it off the face of the map. 

You would think that no one in the right mind would be willing to defend someone like SADDAM, but here you are doing just that. Wonder what you would say about Hitler. *


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) No one who studies life expectancy or demography would ever claim that access to healthcare has nothing to do with life expectancy.
> 2.) According to one source. Still debatable. Plus in the United States, it only counts for people that have access to treatment.
> 3.) Really, so what money would Syrian refugees be using to pay for their healthcare? What, did they take off their clothes and sell them?
> 4.) I want Biden to win, but any of the Democrats would likely beat Trump given his approval ratings. The only difference is that Biden would have larger margin of victory over Trump than the other candidates. I can't foresee the results of the 2020 election, but Trump's poor indicators make it one of the easiest ones to ever predict.
> 
> *Trolling? This is my thread. You choose to come in here and call me names. That's childish and by definition, trolling. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Our healthcare is chaotic but far from bad. It’s actually fantastic here in Boston. You refuse to acknowledge the diet piece of it. Why?
> 
> 2) Hospitals don’t turn people without insurance away.
> 
> 3) How many refugees? Nothing like we have here with anchor babies. And again no one gets turned away.
> 
> 4) If Trump wins again will you leave this board 4ever? You seem very confident so that should be a no brainer. Correct? Pretty sure his approval rating is above 90% with Republicans. We ll see post debates where he stands with the undecideds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I've acknowledged the diet part of it as well as explain how Universal Healthcare could help solve that problem.
> 
> 2.) Yep, insurance, nobody needs that, right?
> 
> 3.) Millions! The level of war and displacement in the middle east and Africa far exceeds anything seen in Mexico or Latin America.
> 
> 4.) Nope, but I doubt you and many of your fellow Trump worshipers will stick around when reality hits November 3, 2020 and you finally realize what I was saying in this thread was the truth backed up by factual data.* The number of voters registered as Republicans continues to drop. So yes, Trump has a strong majority in a shrinking party. Its only 29% of voters now.* Trump will have to run on his record as President which so far, most Americans don't like. A debate here or there is not going to save him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) UH has zero to do with diet. Close some fast food places. Stop the drugs that kill millions from entering the country at such a rapid pace.
> 
> 2) Never said that. You’re a troll. I said They don’t turn people away.
> 
> 3) Link? Doubt you have it. Making it up as you go along.
> 
> 4) I am an Independent. The Democrat party has betrayed my people and hence I will not vote Blue. Your stats are wrong. 31% as Jew hating Democrats and 24% as Republicans and 42% as Independents. So you make a bold statement but won’t stand behind it. Not very brave. Trump may lose. He may win. Unless you have a time machine you don’t know. I used to vote Blue and then the party decided that Israel was an evil nation and turned against it. Against me. So now I turn against the party and its sheep followers like you. Thanks to the likes of Tlaib and Omar hopefully my fellow Jews will join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Diet and health are closely related, so having access to doctors and other medical professionals definitely impacts diet. Education, and knowledge are gained when people have better access to healthcare. It changes what people do and their habits to a greater degree when they don't have that access.
> 
> 2.) You've suggested it does not matter. Your the name caller which is what part of the definition of a troll is.
> 
> 3.) Syria used to have a population of 24 million. Its now down to 17 or 18 million. Between 2011 and 2018, Germany accepted over a million refugees. The most destructive conflicts on the planet are occurring in Yemen, and Syria, although the conflict in Syria is starting to wind down now. Africa is the poorest continent in the world. War and poverty there, and most people in Africa flee to Europe when the leave the continent. No place in Latin America has the war in poverty that these regions in the certain countries in the middles Middle East and Africa do. Immigration to the United States from Latin America is less today than it was decades ago. Less people are coming across the border to immigrate overall which makes Trumps Wall even more absurd.
> 
> 4.) Great, that just proves my point more. Trump is not going to be saved by 24% of the voting population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) No diet is diet and healthcare is healthcare. The better the diet the fewer times you need to see your doctor. We have way too many fatsos in this country and the MDs are happy to write them meds for high blood pressure and diabetes vs simple exercise. UH would make it worse. Read a book.
> 
> 2) “Your” LOL. It doesn’t matter the reason our healthcare system is broken is because 28mil sit on Medicaid and rip us off. And those w/o insurance still
> Don’t get turned away. I agree we need to fix it but before we do we need to address other issues first such as immediate citizenship for those who are born here to illegals and the issue with illegals themselves. Japan doesn’t have that problem. Europe is becoming awful hence Brexit.
> 
> 3) It is fewer people and because of that we are $22trn in debt, run an annual deficit and now everything has to be in both English and Spanish. People also die in Syria due to constant conflicts. Europe is overrun and almost lost. I don’t want the US to be anything like Europe. Cali, Oregon and Wash State urban centers were beautiful in the 80s I am told and now are overrun with illegals and or vagrants and suck. We are not moving in the right direction. UH only makes it worse.
> 
> 4) No it doesn’t because 42% may swing either way and most of that 31% is in NY and Cali and he won’t win those states anyway. The keys are the swing states of Fla, Michigan and Ohio possibly. He doesn’t need the popular vote to retain. Many of those biased polls are done to dissuade voters. What you have to gauge is can Biden turn PA, Wisconsin, Fla, Michigan and Ohio Blue. Maybe he can but that is TBD and subject to debates. I know many voters who are undecideds.
> 
> Grow up
Click to expand...


Tell Donald Trump to grow up. As John McCain's daughter recently stated, Donald Trump is a child. 

1.) Diet is apart of healthcare. You can't separate the two. Universal Healthcare is part of the reason why Europeans have less of these problems and live longer. 

2.) The only people ripping the country off are the rich who don't pay what they should when it comes to taxes and often have effective tax rates that are below someone making minimum wage. The poor don't rip anyone off. They are struggling to survive, but you obviously don't care about that and would rather protect the rich and people who buy their way into places like USC with $500,000 dollar scams. That's the rich for you, Donald Trumps people, and your defending them. The so called "illegals" benefit this country and push it forward economically. Were NEVER going to hit consistent 3% GDP growth without more immigration. 7 million jobs currently unfilled.* Japan will cease to exist in a 150 years thanks to their population decline and failure to allow immigration to remedy it. Japan is a dying country with anemic economic growth. Its not a country you want to emulate when it comes to their economic growth. Their failure to solve their demographic problem will turn Japan into a group of uninhabited Islands by 2175. 
*
3. The national debt is thanks to not properly taxing the rich. The national debt was only 33% of GDP in 1980 when the top marginal tax rate was 75%. Over the next decade the top marginal tax rate dropped to 28% and the national debt exploded. When Clinton got the top marginal tax rates back up to 45%, we finally had a budget surplus and were starting to head in the right direction. But then marginal tax rates declined again, and here we are in 2019 with the national debt at 107% of GDP. The rich and the wealthy are the problem, not the brave latin American immigrants who come to this country, work harder than most Americans, have children and are more religious than the average America. They also commit less crime than the average American despite what your hero Donald Trump says. 

4. Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania are all that matter in 2020. Trump only won them by a combined 77,000 votes. They are the most vulnerable states that Trump won in 2016 in terms of going Blue in 2020. There is no indication that Trump can hold these states and BIDEN is beating the shit out of Trump in current polling in these states.* These three states will be Blue again in 2020, and that is all it will take to send Trump home. *


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Our healthcare is chaotic but far from bad. It’s actually fantastic here in Boston. You refuse to acknowledge the diet piece of it. Why?
> 
> 2) Hospitals don’t turn people without insurance away.
> 
> 3) How many refugees? Nothing like we have here with anchor babies. And again no one gets turned away.
> 
> 4) If Trump wins again will you leave this board 4ever? You seem very confident so that should be a no brainer. Correct? Pretty sure his approval rating is above 90% with Republicans. We ll see post debates where he stands with the undecideds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) I've acknowledged the diet part of it as well as explain how Universal Healthcare could help solve that problem.
> 
> 2.) Yep, insurance, nobody needs that, right?
> 
> 3.) Millions! The level of war and displacement in the middle east and Africa far exceeds anything seen in Mexico or Latin America.
> 
> 4.) Nope, but I doubt you and many of your fellow Trump worshipers will stick around when reality hits November 3, 2020 and you finally realize what I was saying in this thread was the truth backed up by factual data.* The number of voters registered as Republicans continues to drop. So yes, Trump has a strong majority in a shrinking party. Its only 29% of voters now.* Trump will have to run on his record as President which so far, most Americans don't like. A debate here or there is not going to save him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) UH has zero to do with diet. Close some fast food places. Stop the drugs that kill millions from entering the country at such a rapid pace.
> 
> 2) Never said that. You’re a troll. I said They don’t turn people away.
> 
> 3) Link? Doubt you have it. Making it up as you go along.
> 
> 4) I am an Independent. The Democrat party has betrayed my people and hence I will not vote Blue. Your stats are wrong. 31% as Jew hating Democrats and 24% as Republicans and 42% as Independents. So you make a bold statement but won’t stand behind it. Not very brave. Trump may lose. He may win. Unless you have a time machine you don’t know. I used to vote Blue and then the party decided that Israel was an evil nation and turned against it. Against me. So now I turn against the party and its sheep followers like you. Thanks to the likes of Tlaib and Omar hopefully my fellow Jews will join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Diet and health are closely related, so having access to doctors and other medical professionals definitely impacts diet. Education, and knowledge are gained when people have better access to healthcare. It changes what people do and their habits to a greater degree when they don't have that access.
> 
> 2.) You've suggested it does not matter. Your the name caller which is what part of the definition of a troll is.
> 
> 3.) Syria used to have a population of 24 million. Its now down to 17 or 18 million. Between 2011 and 2018, Germany accepted over a million refugees. The most destructive conflicts on the planet are occurring in Yemen, and Syria, although the conflict in Syria is starting to wind down now. Africa is the poorest continent in the world. War and poverty there, and most people in Africa flee to Europe when the leave the continent. No place in Latin America has the war in poverty that these regions in the certain countries in the middles Middle East and Africa do. Immigration to the United States from Latin America is less today than it was decades ago. Less people are coming across the border to immigrate overall which makes Trumps Wall even more absurd.
> 
> 4.) Great, that just proves my point more. Trump is not going to be saved by 24% of the voting population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) No diet is diet and healthcare is healthcare. The better the diet the fewer times you need to see your doctor. We have way too many fatsos in this country and the MDs are happy to write them meds for high blood pressure and diabetes vs simple exercise. UH would make it worse. Read a book.
> 
> 2) “Your” LOL. It doesn’t matter the reason our healthcare system is broken is because 28mil sit on Medicaid and rip us off. And those w/o insurance still
> Don’t get turned away. I agree we need to fix it but before we do we need to address other issues first such as immediate citizenship for those who are born here to illegals and the issue with illegals themselves. Japan doesn’t have that problem. Europe is becoming awful hence Brexit.
> 
> 3) It is fewer people and because of that we are $22trn in debt, run an annual deficit and now everything has to be in both English and Spanish. People also die in Syria due to constant conflicts. Europe is overrun and almost lost. I don’t want the US to be anything like Europe. Cali, Oregon and Wash State urban centers were beautiful in the 80s I am told and now are overrun with illegals and or vagrants and suck. We are not moving in the right direction. UH only makes it worse.
> 
> 4) No it doesn’t because 42% may swing either way and most of that 31% is in NY and Cali and he won’t win those states anyway. The keys are the swing states of Fla, Michigan and Ohio possibly. He doesn’t need the popular vote to retain. Many of those biased polls are done to dissuade voters. What you have to gauge is can Biden turn PA, Wisconsin, Fla, Michigan and Ohio Blue. Maybe he can but that is TBD and subject to debates. I know many voters who are undecideds.
> 
> Grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell Donald Trump to grow up. As John McCain's daughter recently stated, Donald Trump is a child.
> 
> 1.) Diet is apart of healthcare. You can't separate the two. Universal Healthcare is part of the reason why Europeans have less of these problems and live longer.
> 
> 2.) The only people ripping the country off are the rich who don't pay what they should when it comes to taxes and often have effective tax rates that are below someone making minimum wage. The poor don't rip anyone off. They are struggling to survive, but you obviously don't care about that and would rather protect the rich and people who buy their way into places like USC with $500,000 dollar scams. That's the rich for you, Donald Trumps people, and your defending them. The so called "illegals" benefit this country and push it forward economically. Were NEVER going to hit consistent 3% GDP growth without more immigration. 7 million jobs currently unfilled.* Japan will cease to exist in a 150 years thanks to their population decline and failure to allow immigration to remedy it. Japan is a dying country with anemic economic growth. Its not a country you want to emulate when it comes to their economic growth. Their failure to solve their demographic problem will turn Japan into a group of uninhabited Islands by 2175.
> *
> 3. The national debt is thanks to not properly taxing the rich. The national debt was only 33% of GDP in 1980 when the top marginal tax rate was 75%. Over the next decade the top marginal tax rate dropped to 28% and the national debt exploded. When Clinton got the top marginal tax rates back up to 45%, we finally had a budget surplus and were starting to head in the right direction. But then marginal tax rates declined again, and here we are in 2019 with the national debt at 107% of GDP. The rich and the wealthy are the problem, not the brave latin American immigrants who come to this country, work harder than most Americans, have children and are more religious than the average America. They also commit less crime than the average American despite what your hero Donald Trump says.
> 
> 4. Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania are all that matter in 2020. Trump only won them by a combined 77,000 votes. They are the most vulnerable states that Trump won in 2016 in terms of going Blue in 2020. There is no indication that Trump can hold these states and BIDEN is beating the shit out of Trump in current polling in these states.* These three states will be Blue again in 2020, and that is all it will take to send Trump home. *
Click to expand...


1) Nope you’re wrong. And you have not addressed that they have feee education in Europe and don’t here. Doctors expect to get paid and well.

2) That scam was all Cali Democrats. 

I am Done with you and your fake universe. You don’t want to debate you want to preach. Adios.


----------



## U2Edge

sakinago said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I didn’t understand this post at all until I saw the rewards for it. Apparently there’s a market to rank this stuff as funny, so incredibly low hanging fruit. Not a substantial market, but enough of one to keep weird shit alive like this.
> 
> 
> But in all honesty how could you not watch this shit and not have you’re predator defense systems not engage? I feel like I have to separate joe from every one of these kids with a punch to the face. At least trump kept it to pornstars. Like you can just sense the parents trying to intervene but be conflicted by it being joe Biden. Yea trump had his pussy grabber comments, but joe is getting waaaaay to friendly with children here. There’s no other word for it but creepy. Show me another politician who acts like this around kids and I’ll drop it being creepy. And then I’ll throw in a million. This shit is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was accused of sexual assault by over a dozen women. Trump accurately described engaging in sexual assault of women in a tape recording of a conversation he had with Billy Bush. Trump divorced and cheated on his first two wives. He has cheated on his third wife and illegally used his money to pay them to keep silent. His Lawyer, Cohen, is going to jail partly for this crime. Once Trump is not President, he will be facing jail time for this crime as well. Both Cohen and David Pecker of the national enquire are on record saying that Trump ordered the payments to keep women who he cheated on his wife with silent in order to influence the outcome of the 2016 election. That's against the law and Michael Cohen is going to jail for it since he helped arrange the payments.
> 
> Has Joe Biden done any of that? Nope. Sorry, but Biden wins this game easily. Most Women did not vote for Trump in 2016. Even more women will be voting against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.
> 
> Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?
> 
> Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.
Click to expand...


Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) I've acknowledged the diet part of it as well as explain how Universal Healthcare could help solve that problem.
> 
> 2.) Yep, insurance, nobody needs that, right?
> 
> 3.) Millions! The level of war and displacement in the middle east and Africa far exceeds anything seen in Mexico or Latin America.
> 
> 4.) Nope, but I doubt you and many of your fellow Trump worshipers will stick around when reality hits November 3, 2020 and you finally realize what I was saying in this thread was the truth backed up by factual data.* The number of voters registered as Republicans continues to drop. So yes, Trump has a strong majority in a shrinking party. Its only 29% of voters now.* Trump will have to run on his record as President which so far, most Americans don't like. A debate here or there is not going to save him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) UH has zero to do with diet. Close some fast food places. Stop the drugs that kill millions from entering the country at such a rapid pace.
> 
> 2) Never said that. You’re a troll. I said They don’t turn people away.
> 
> 3) Link? Doubt you have it. Making it up as you go along.
> 
> 4) I am an Independent. The Democrat party has betrayed my people and hence I will not vote Blue. Your stats are wrong. 31% as Jew hating Democrats and 24% as Republicans and 42% as Independents. So you make a bold statement but won’t stand behind it. Not very brave. Trump may lose. He may win. Unless you have a time machine you don’t know. I used to vote Blue and then the party decided that Israel was an evil nation and turned against it. Against me. So now I turn against the party and its sheep followers like you. Thanks to the likes of Tlaib and Omar hopefully my fellow Jews will join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Diet and health are closely related, so having access to doctors and other medical professionals definitely impacts diet. Education, and knowledge are gained when people have better access to healthcare. It changes what people do and their habits to a greater degree when they don't have that access.
> 
> 2.) You've suggested it does not matter. Your the name caller which is what part of the definition of a troll is.
> 
> 3.) Syria used to have a population of 24 million. Its now down to 17 or 18 million. Between 2011 and 2018, Germany accepted over a million refugees. The most destructive conflicts on the planet are occurring in Yemen, and Syria, although the conflict in Syria is starting to wind down now. Africa is the poorest continent in the world. War and poverty there, and most people in Africa flee to Europe when the leave the continent. No place in Latin America has the war in poverty that these regions in the certain countries in the middles Middle East and Africa do. Immigration to the United States from Latin America is less today than it was decades ago. Less people are coming across the border to immigrate overall which makes Trumps Wall even more absurd.
> 
> 4.) Great, that just proves my point more. Trump is not going to be saved by 24% of the voting population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) No diet is diet and healthcare is healthcare. The better the diet the fewer times you need to see your doctor. We have way too many fatsos in this country and the MDs are happy to write them meds for high blood pressure and diabetes vs simple exercise. UH would make it worse. Read a book.
> 
> 2) “Your” LOL. It doesn’t matter the reason our healthcare system is broken is because 28mil sit on Medicaid and rip us off. And those w/o insurance still
> Don’t get turned away. I agree we need to fix it but before we do we need to address other issues first such as immediate citizenship for those who are born here to illegals and the issue with illegals themselves. Japan doesn’t have that problem. Europe is becoming awful hence Brexit.
> 
> 3) It is fewer people and because of that we are $22trn in debt, run an annual deficit and now everything has to be in both English and Spanish. People also die in Syria due to constant conflicts. Europe is overrun and almost lost. I don’t want the US to be anything like Europe. Cali, Oregon and Wash State urban centers were beautiful in the 80s I am told and now are overrun with illegals and or vagrants and suck. We are not moving in the right direction. UH only makes it worse.
> 
> 4) No it doesn’t because 42% may swing either way and most of that 31% is in NY and Cali and he won’t win those states anyway. The keys are the swing states of Fla, Michigan and Ohio possibly. He doesn’t need the popular vote to retain. Many of those biased polls are done to dissuade voters. What you have to gauge is can Biden turn PA, Wisconsin, Fla, Michigan and Ohio Blue. Maybe he can but that is TBD and subject to debates. I know many voters who are undecideds.
> 
> Grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell Donald Trump to grow up. As John McCain's daughter recently stated, Donald Trump is a child.
> 
> 1.) Diet is apart of healthcare. You can't separate the two. Universal Healthcare is part of the reason why Europeans have less of these problems and live longer.
> 
> 2.) The only people ripping the country off are the rich who don't pay what they should when it comes to taxes and often have effective tax rates that are below someone making minimum wage. The poor don't rip anyone off. They are struggling to survive, but you obviously don't care about that and would rather protect the rich and people who buy their way into places like USC with $500,000 dollar scams. That's the rich for you, Donald Trumps people, and your defending them. The so called "illegals" benefit this country and push it forward economically. Were NEVER going to hit consistent 3% GDP growth without more immigration. 7 million jobs currently unfilled.* Japan will cease to exist in a 150 years thanks to their population decline and failure to allow immigration to remedy it. Japan is a dying country with anemic economic growth. Its not a country you want to emulate when it comes to their economic growth. Their failure to solve their demographic problem will turn Japan into a group of uninhabited Islands by 2175.
> *
> 3. The national debt is thanks to not properly taxing the rich. The national debt was only 33% of GDP in 1980 when the top marginal tax rate was 75%. Over the next decade the top marginal tax rate dropped to 28% and the national debt exploded. When Clinton got the top marginal tax rates back up to 45%, we finally had a budget surplus and were starting to head in the right direction. But then marginal tax rates declined again, and here we are in 2019 with the national debt at 107% of GDP. The rich and the wealthy are the problem, not the brave latin American immigrants who come to this country, work harder than most Americans, have children and are more religious than the average America. They also commit less crime than the average American despite what your hero Donald Trump says.
> 
> 4. Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania are all that matter in 2020. Trump only won them by a combined 77,000 votes. They are the most vulnerable states that Trump won in 2016 in terms of going Blue in 2020. There is no indication that Trump can hold these states and BIDEN is beating the shit out of Trump in current polling in these states.* These three states will be Blue again in 2020, and that is all it will take to send Trump home. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Nope you’re wrong. And you have not addressed that they have feee education in Europe and don’t here. Doctors expect to get paid and well.
> 
> 2) That scam was all Cali Democrats.
> 
> I am Done with you and your fake universe. You don’t want to debate you want to preach. Adios.
Click to expand...


Its not a fake universe, its the real world. But you seem to be a bit ignorant of the world outside the United States just like most Trump supporters and Trump himself. 

As for Doctors, it used to be about caring for people, NOT MONEY. The Doctor used to come to your house, even in the middle of the night. Europeans are much closer to that philosophy which is why they get better care and live longer. You want doctors that actually care they you get better and feel good, as opposed to doctors that are just there for a pay check and are waiting to get home to spend it. A good doctor never turns their back on a patient and is willing to help them at any time of the day or night if they are in distress. But in the United States, most well paid doctors would throw a tantrum if a patient called them directly with a problem while they were at home. That's not a good doctor, that a child playing a doctor part time.


----------



## U2Edge

busybee01 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice rationale', hope it works out for you.  A Trump-Biden contest would be worth the price of admission!
> More comments on your post:
> 1. The young progressives want a young candidate, so it looks like a generational battle, old folks vs young folks, 73% of dems want a "fresh face"
> 73% of Democrats Want ‘A Fresh Face’ As 2020 Nominee - Rasmussen Reports®
> 2. Not sure who the minority voters prefer?  Can't find any polls?!
> 3. Sanders didn't "fail" against Clinton, the party (Brazille and Wasserman-Schultz) cheated Bernie out of the nomination, it all depends who the party tells the "super-delegates" to vote for.  In 2020 to your point, that would be Joe Biden.  So Bernie gets screwed again...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Young progressives usually don't decide who gets the nomination. Plus their a smaller group in the Democratic party and their divided among many different candidates with their support. This division aids Biden and Sanders.
> 
> 2. Biden is preferred by minorities over Sanders. Sanders has always had a bit of a weakness with minorities.
> 
> 3. Clinton won the nomination by any and every measure you look at. Sanders did well in the smaller and more rural states that did not have as many votes. Hillary won the big important states, and yes, she did well with the Super-delegates. With or without the Super Delegates, she was going to win.
> 
> 4. But if Biden needs the Super Delegates to beat Sanders in 2020, so be it. Biden is the more conservative candidate than Sanders, closer to the center. He is also closer to being a Reagan/Bush/McCain Republican than Trump is. Biden is a centrist. Most Americans are centrist. Trump and Sanders are NOT centrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative.
> 
> Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden.
> 
> Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers.
> 
> Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the 5 swing states matter
> 
> And trump has got them
> Locked up and boxed in
> With his politicies that benefits them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251395
> 
> Democrats 269 Republicans 182
> 
> The swing states are Iowa, NC, Georgia, Florida, Arizona and Wisconsin. Some Republicans are saying Texas is a swing state.
> 
> The fact is that Trump's policies are opposed by a majority of voters.,
Click to expand...


Trump is toast!


----------



## miketx

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


Hillary by a landslide.


----------



## U2Edge

bendog said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Young progressives usually don't decide who gets the nomination. Plus their a smaller group in the Democratic party and their divided among many different candidates with their support. This division aids Biden and Sanders.
> 
> 2. Biden is preferred by minorities over Sanders. Sanders has always had a bit of a weakness with minorities.
> 
> 3. Clinton won the nomination by any and every measure you look at. Sanders did well in the smaller and more rural states that did not have as many votes. Hillary won the big important states, and yes, she did well with the Super-delegates. With or without the Super Delegates, she was going to win.
> 
> 4. But if Biden needs the Super Delegates to beat Sanders in 2020, so be it. Biden is the more conservative candidate than Sanders, closer to the center. He is also closer to being a Reagan/Bush/McCain Republican than Trump is. Biden is a centrist. Most Americans are centrist. Trump and Sanders are NOT centrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative.
> 
> Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden.
> 
> Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers.
> 
> Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the 5 swing states matter
> 
> And trump has got them
> Locked up and boxed in
> With his politicies that benefits them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251395
> 
> Democrats 269 Republicans 182
> 
> The swing states are Iowa, NC, Georgia, Florida, Arizona and Wisconsin. Some Republicans are saying Texas is a swing state.
> 
> The fact is that Trump's policies are opposed by a majority of voters.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty close to the map I came up with myself.  But, I continue to worry about the dems' ability to run off rural voters in PA and working votes too in Mich
Click to expand...


Joe Biden will bring them to the party. Trump is going home in 2020.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) UH has zero to do with diet. Close some fast food places. Stop the drugs that kill millions from entering the country at such a rapid pace.
> 
> 2) Never said that. You’re a troll. I said They don’t turn people away.
> 
> 3) Link? Doubt you have it. Making it up as you go along.
> 
> 4) I am an Independent. The Democrat party has betrayed my people and hence I will not vote Blue. Your stats are wrong. 31% as Jew hating Democrats and 24% as Republicans and 42% as Independents. So you make a bold statement but won’t stand behind it. Not very brave. Trump may lose. He may win. Unless you have a time machine you don’t know. I used to vote Blue and then the party decided that Israel was an evil nation and turned against it. Against me. So now I turn against the party and its sheep followers like you. Thanks to the likes of Tlaib and Omar hopefully my fellow Jews will join me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Diet and health are closely related, so having access to doctors and other medical professionals definitely impacts diet. Education, and knowledge are gained when people have better access to healthcare. It changes what people do and their habits to a greater degree when they don't have that access.
> 
> 2.) You've suggested it does not matter. Your the name caller which is what part of the definition of a troll is.
> 
> 3.) Syria used to have a population of 24 million. Its now down to 17 or 18 million. Between 2011 and 2018, Germany accepted over a million refugees. The most destructive conflicts on the planet are occurring in Yemen, and Syria, although the conflict in Syria is starting to wind down now. Africa is the poorest continent in the world. War and poverty there, and most people in Africa flee to Europe when the leave the continent. No place in Latin America has the war in poverty that these regions in the certain countries in the middles Middle East and Africa do. Immigration to the United States from Latin America is less today than it was decades ago. Less people are coming across the border to immigrate overall which makes Trumps Wall even more absurd.
> 
> 4.) Great, that just proves my point more. Trump is not going to be saved by 24% of the voting population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) No diet is diet and healthcare is healthcare. The better the diet the fewer times you need to see your doctor. We have way too many fatsos in this country and the MDs are happy to write them meds for high blood pressure and diabetes vs simple exercise. UH would make it worse. Read a book.
> 
> 2) “Your” LOL. It doesn’t matter the reason our healthcare system is broken is because 28mil sit on Medicaid and rip us off. And those w/o insurance still
> Don’t get turned away. I agree we need to fix it but before we do we need to address other issues first such as immediate citizenship for those who are born here to illegals and the issue with illegals themselves. Japan doesn’t have that problem. Europe is becoming awful hence Brexit.
> 
> 3) It is fewer people and because of that we are $22trn in debt, run an annual deficit and now everything has to be in both English and Spanish. People also die in Syria due to constant conflicts. Europe is overrun and almost lost. I don’t want the US to be anything like Europe. Cali, Oregon and Wash State urban centers were beautiful in the 80s I am told and now are overrun with illegals and or vagrants and suck. We are not moving in the right direction. UH only makes it worse.
> 
> 4) No it doesn’t because 42% may swing either way and most of that 31% is in NY and Cali and he won’t win those states anyway. The keys are the swing states of Fla, Michigan and Ohio possibly. He doesn’t need the popular vote to retain. Many of those biased polls are done to dissuade voters. What you have to gauge is can Biden turn PA, Wisconsin, Fla, Michigan and Ohio Blue. Maybe he can but that is TBD and subject to debates. I know many voters who are undecideds.
> 
> Grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell Donald Trump to grow up. As John McCain's daughter recently stated, Donald Trump is a child.
> 
> 1.) Diet is apart of healthcare. You can't separate the two. Universal Healthcare is part of the reason why Europeans have less of these problems and live longer.
> 
> 2.) The only people ripping the country off are the rich who don't pay what they should when it comes to taxes and often have effective tax rates that are below someone making minimum wage. The poor don't rip anyone off. They are struggling to survive, but you obviously don't care about that and would rather protect the rich and people who buy their way into places like USC with $500,000 dollar scams. That's the rich for you, Donald Trumps people, and your defending them. The so called "illegals" benefit this country and push it forward economically. Were NEVER going to hit consistent 3% GDP growth without more immigration. 7 million jobs currently unfilled.* Japan will cease to exist in a 150 years thanks to their population decline and failure to allow immigration to remedy it. Japan is a dying country with anemic economic growth. Its not a country you want to emulate when it comes to their economic growth. Their failure to solve their demographic problem will turn Japan into a group of uninhabited Islands by 2175.
> *
> 3. The national debt is thanks to not properly taxing the rich. The national debt was only 33% of GDP in 1980 when the top marginal tax rate was 75%. Over the next decade the top marginal tax rate dropped to 28% and the national debt exploded. When Clinton got the top marginal tax rates back up to 45%, we finally had a budget surplus and were starting to head in the right direction. But then marginal tax rates declined again, and here we are in 2019 with the national debt at 107% of GDP. The rich and the wealthy are the problem, not the brave latin American immigrants who come to this country, work harder than most Americans, have children and are more religious than the average America. They also commit less crime than the average American despite what your hero Donald Trump says.
> 
> 4. Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania are all that matter in 2020. Trump only won them by a combined 77,000 votes. They are the most vulnerable states that Trump won in 2016 in terms of going Blue in 2020. There is no indication that Trump can hold these states and BIDEN is beating the shit out of Trump in current polling in these states.* These three states will be Blue again in 2020, and that is all it will take to send Trump home. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Nope you’re wrong. And you have not addressed that they have feee education in Europe and don’t here. Doctors expect to get paid and well.
> 
> 2) That scam was all Cali Democrats.
> 
> I am Done with you and your fake universe. You don’t want to debate you want to preach. Adios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not a fake universe, its the real world. But you seem to be a bit ignorant of the world outside the United States just like most Trump supporters and Trump himself.
> 
> As for Doctors, it used to be about caring for people, NOT MONEY. The Doctor used to come to your house, even in the middle of the night. Europeans are much closer to that philosophy which is why they get better care and live longer. You want doctors that actually care they you get better and feel good, as opposed to doctors that are just there for a pay check and are waiting to get home to spend it. A good doctor never turns their back on a patient and is willing to help them at any time of the day or night if they are in distress. But in the United States, most well paid doctors would throw a tantrum if a patient called them directly with a problem while they were at home. That's not a good doctor, that a child playing a doctor part time.
Click to expand...


You need medication because you’re out of touch with reality.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative.
> 
> Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden.
> 
> Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers.
> 
> Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the 5 swing states matter
> 
> And trump has got them
> Locked up and boxed in
> With his politicies that benefits them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251395
> 
> Democrats 269 Republicans 182
> 
> The swing states are Iowa, NC, Georgia, Florida, Arizona and Wisconsin. Some Republicans are saying Texas is a swing state.
> 
> The fact is that Trump's policies are opposed by a majority of voters.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty close to the map I came up with myself.  But, I continue to worry about the dems' ability to run off rural voters in PA and working votes too in Mich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden will bring them to the party. Trump is going home in 2020.
Click to expand...


OK. Whatever helps your deranged mind sleep at night. LOL.


----------



## OldLady

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


- Biden hasn't declared that he's running yet
- Hillary's margin of winning was that high too, or higher, for a good part of the campaign.
- Biden should have run in 2016, when it would have mattered.  His time is over.

These polls mean nothing.


----------



## Markle

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.



How is that relative to an election taking place in November of 2020?

What poll, that was taken in March of 2015. was relevant in November of 2016?


----------



## grainbely

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


Then add the electoral college slant and trump wins again in the face of popular choice...that would be 3rd or 4th time in recent history.


----------



## sakinago

U2Edge said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I didn’t understand this post at all until I saw the rewards for it. Apparently there’s a market to rank this stuff as funny, so incredibly low hanging fruit. Not a substantial market, but enough of one to keep weird shit alive like this.
> 
> 
> But in all honesty how could you not watch this shit and not have you’re predator defense systems not engage? I feel like I have to separate joe from every one of these kids with a punch to the face. At least trump kept it to pornstars. Like you can just sense the parents trying to intervene but be conflicted by it being joe Biden. Yea trump had his pussy grabber comments, but joe is getting waaaaay to friendly with children here. There’s no other word for it but creepy. Show me another politician who acts like this around kids and I’ll drop it being creepy. And then I’ll throw in a million. This shit is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was accused of sexual assault by over a dozen women. Trump accurately described engaging in sexual assault of women in a tape recording of a conversation he had with Billy Bush. Trump divorced and cheated on his first two wives. He has cheated on his third wife and illegally used his money to pay them to keep silent. His Lawyer, Cohen, is going to jail partly for this crime. Once Trump is not President, he will be facing jail time for this crime as well. Both Cohen and David Pecker of the national enquire are on record saying that Trump ordered the payments to keep women who he cheated on his wife with silent in order to influence the outcome of the 2016 election. That's against the law and Michael Cohen is going to jail for it since he helped arrange the payments.
> 
> Has Joe Biden done any of that? Nope. Sorry, but Biden wins this game easily. Most Women did not vote for Trump in 2016. Even more women will be voting against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.
> 
> Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?
> 
> Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
Click to expand...




U2Edge said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I didn’t understand this post at all until I saw the rewards for it. Apparently there’s a market to rank this stuff as funny, so incredibly low hanging fruit. Not a substantial market, but enough of one to keep weird shit alive like this.
> 
> 
> But in all honesty how could you not watch this shit and not have you’re predator defense systems not engage? I feel like I have to separate joe from every one of these kids with a punch to the face. At least trump kept it to pornstars. Like you can just sense the parents trying to intervene but be conflicted by it being joe Biden. Yea trump had his pussy grabber comments, but joe is getting waaaaay to friendly with children here. There’s no other word for it but creepy. Show me another politician who acts like this around kids and I’ll drop it being creepy. And then I’ll throw in a million. This shit is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was accused of sexual assault by over a dozen women. Trump accurately described engaging in sexual assault of women in a tape recording of a conversation he had with Billy Bush. Trump divorced and cheated on his first two wives. He has cheated on his third wife and illegally used his money to pay them to keep silent. His Lawyer, Cohen, is going to jail partly for this crime. Once Trump is not President, he will be facing jail time for this crime as well. Both Cohen and David Pecker of the national enquire are on record saying that Trump ordered the payments to keep women who he cheated on his wife with silent in order to influence the outcome of the 2016 election. That's against the law and Michael Cohen is going to jail for it since he helped arrange the payments.
> 
> Has Joe Biden done any of that? Nope. Sorry, but Biden wins this game easily. Most Women did not vote for Trump in 2016. Even more women will be voting against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.
> 
> Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?
> 
> Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
Click to expand...

lemme splain how this whole prosecuting thing works. Cohen went down for tax evasion, 5 counts of it. He was offered a cushy plea deal to cop to a campaign finance violation too, in hopes they can piggy back off of that and get trump too. Here’s the problem with going after trump for what Cohen copped too. They already tried to convict John Edwards of paying like 1 million in hush money to his mistress. John Edwards was acquitted because paying hush money is no more influencing a campaign than it is getting a hair cut, or buying a shirt that someone blue collar would wear. The difference between Edwards and trump is that Trump has been paying women off long before he even ran for president, so it’s even harder to claim this was a violation. 

Had they only tried to convict Cohen with campaign violations, Cohen would have told them to kick rocks, see you in court. But they had his dice in a vice with the 5 counts of tax evasion. That’s the reality of the situation.


----------



## Markle

busybee01 said:


> Rasmussen completely whiffed on the 2018 midterms.
> 
> 2018 Generic Congressional Vote
> Rasmussen Republicans 46% Democrats 45%
> Actual Democrats 53% Republicans 45%



Why have you not responded to my challenge to you regarding the DNC trying to cheat Bernie Sanders out of the nomination?  Why did you run and hide?  No guts, no glory!

What is the margin of error on the Rasmussen poll?  All of their polls I have seen have a 3% margin of error.  So, as usual with your posts, you lied.

Here is the TRUTH, I know how you avoid the TRUTH in all your posts but here it is anyway.

The latest Rasmussen Reports national telephone and online survey of Likely U.S. Voters finds that *46% would choose the Republican candidate if the elections for Congress were held today. Forty-five percent (45%) would vote for the Democrat. Three percent (3%) prefer some other candidate, and six percent (6%) remain undecided.*

PLEASE show us how that is, in your words, Rasmussen "whiffed" that election.  Please be specific as I have been.


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I didn’t understand this post at all until I saw the rewards for it. Apparently there’s a market to rank this stuff as funny, so incredibly low hanging fruit. Not a substantial market, but enough of one to keep weird shit alive like this.
> 
> 
> But in all honesty how could you not watch this shit and not have you’re predator defense systems not engage? I feel like I have to separate joe from every one of these kids with a punch to the face. At least trump kept it to pornstars. Like you can just sense the parents trying to intervene but be conflicted by it being joe Biden. Yea trump had his pussy grabber comments, but joe is getting waaaaay to friendly with children here. There’s no other word for it but creepy. Show me another politician who acts like this around kids and I’ll drop it being creepy. And then I’ll throw in a million. This shit is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was accused of sexual assault by over a dozen women. Trump accurately described engaging in sexual assault of women in a tape recording of a conversation he had with Billy Bush. Trump divorced and cheated on his first two wives. He has cheated on his third wife and illegally used his money to pay them to keep silent. His Lawyer, Cohen, is going to jail partly for this crime. Once Trump is not President, he will be facing jail time for this crime as well. Both Cohen and David Pecker of the national enquire are on record saying that Trump ordered the payments to keep women who he cheated on his wife with silent in order to influence the outcome of the 2016 election. That's against the law and Michael Cohen is going to jail for it since he helped arrange the payments.
> 
> Has Joe Biden done any of that? Nope. Sorry, but Biden wins this game easily. Most Women did not vote for Trump in 2016. Even more women will be voting against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.
> 
> Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?
> 
> Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
Click to expand...


*Wrong.  Paying the bimbos is not a crime.  The fact that Cohen chose to plead guilty to it was simple stupidity.  *
*It does not affect Trump, see what Dershowitz says:*
Dershowitz: Candidate Entitled To Pay Hush Money, Committed No Election Crime

*Cohen gets all of 3-years (actually 2) in prison for five counts of tax fraud and one count of making false statements to a bank.*


----------



## bendog

U2Edge said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to disagree with in your post.  The only major or potential flaw is that Biden can actually win the nomination.  Here are a few comments to consider:
> 1. Will 2020 be the "changing of the guard"?  Will the young progressives actually vote and beat the old guard?  History says no, but we'll see who wins the delegates.
> 2. Thx, I wasn't sure who the minorities preferred.  That's a big plus for Biden.  Not sure if Kamala or Spartacus eats into that advantage?
> 3. Hillary won by cheating.  The DNC did everything they could to help H and hurt Bernie.
> 4. The super-delegates may determine who win the nomination, but the dems wisely changed the rules to minimize their effect, we'll see.  The convention should be a circus!!
> Why the 2020 Democratic primary could turn into 'Lord of the Flies'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative.
> 
> Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden.
> 
> Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers.
> 
> Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the 5 swing states matter
> 
> And trump has got them
> Locked up and boxed in
> With his politicies that benefits them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251395
> 
> Democrats 269 Republicans 182
> 
> The swing states are Iowa, NC, Georgia, Florida, Arizona and Wisconsin. Some Republicans are saying Texas is a swing state.
> 
> The fact is that Trump's policies are opposed by a majority of voters.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty close to the map I came up with myself.  But, I continue to worry about the dems' ability to run off rural voters in PA and working votes too in Mich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden will bring them to the party. Trump is going home in 2020.
Click to expand...

Well if he can get the nomination and the very progressive folks who seem even to the left of Bernie .... probably so.


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Diet and health are closely related, so having access to doctors and other medical professionals definitely impacts diet. Education, and knowledge are gained when people have better access to healthcare. It changes what people do and their habits to a greater degree when they don't have that access.
> 
> 2.) You've suggested it does not matter. Your the name caller which is what part of the definition of a troll is.
> 
> 3.) Syria used to have a population of 24 million. Its now down to 17 or 18 million. Between 2011 and 2018, Germany accepted over a million refugees. The most destructive conflicts on the planet are occurring in Yemen, and Syria, although the conflict in Syria is starting to wind down now. Africa is the poorest continent in the world. War and poverty there, and most people in Africa flee to Europe when the leave the continent. No place in Latin America has the war in poverty that these regions in the certain countries in the middles Middle East and Africa do. Immigration to the United States from Latin America is less today than it was decades ago. Less people are coming across the border to immigrate overall which makes Trumps Wall even more absurd.
> 
> 4.) Great, that just proves my point more. Trump is not going to be saved by 24% of the voting population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) No diet is diet and healthcare is healthcare. The better the diet the fewer times you need to see your doctor. We have way too many fatsos in this country and the MDs are happy to write them meds for high blood pressure and diabetes vs simple exercise. UH would make it worse. Read a book.
> 
> 2) “Your” LOL. It doesn’t matter the reason our healthcare system is broken is because 28mil sit on Medicaid and rip us off. And those w/o insurance still
> Don’t get turned away. I agree we need to fix it but before we do we need to address other issues first such as immediate citizenship for those who are born here to illegals and the issue with illegals themselves. Japan doesn’t have that problem. Europe is becoming awful hence Brexit.
> 
> 3) It is fewer people and because of that we are $22trn in debt, run an annual deficit and now everything has to be in both English and Spanish. People also die in Syria due to constant conflicts. Europe is overrun and almost lost. I don’t want the US to be anything like Europe. Cali, Oregon and Wash State urban centers were beautiful in the 80s I am told and now are overrun with illegals and or vagrants and suck. We are not moving in the right direction. UH only makes it worse.
> 
> 4) No it doesn’t because 42% may swing either way and most of that 31% is in NY and Cali and he won’t win those states anyway. The keys are the swing states of Fla, Michigan and Ohio possibly. He doesn’t need the popular vote to retain. Many of those biased polls are done to dissuade voters. What you have to gauge is can Biden turn PA, Wisconsin, Fla, Michigan and Ohio Blue. Maybe he can but that is TBD and subject to debates. I know many voters who are undecideds.
> 
> Grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell Donald Trump to grow up. As John McCain's daughter recently stated, Donald Trump is a child.
> 
> 1.) Diet is apart of healthcare. You can't separate the two. Universal Healthcare is part of the reason why Europeans have less of these problems and live longer.
> 
> 2.) The only people ripping the country off are the rich who don't pay what they should when it comes to taxes and often have effective tax rates that are below someone making minimum wage. The poor don't rip anyone off. They are struggling to survive, but you obviously don't care about that and would rather protect the rich and people who buy their way into places like USC with $500,000 dollar scams. That's the rich for you, Donald Trumps people, and your defending them. The so called "illegals" benefit this country and push it forward economically. Were NEVER going to hit consistent 3% GDP growth without more immigration. 7 million jobs currently unfilled.* Japan will cease to exist in a 150 years thanks to their population decline and failure to allow immigration to remedy it. Japan is a dying country with anemic economic growth. Its not a country you want to emulate when it comes to their economic growth. Their failure to solve their demographic problem will turn Japan into a group of uninhabited Islands by 2175.
> *
> 3. The national debt is thanks to not properly taxing the rich. The national debt was only 33% of GDP in 1980 when the top marginal tax rate was 75%. Over the next decade the top marginal tax rate dropped to 28% and the national debt exploded. When Clinton got the top marginal tax rates back up to 45%, we finally had a budget surplus and were starting to head in the right direction. But then marginal tax rates declined again, and here we are in 2019 with the national debt at 107% of GDP. The rich and the wealthy are the problem, not the brave latin American immigrants who come to this country, work harder than most Americans, have children and are more religious than the average America. They also commit less crime than the average American despite what your hero Donald Trump says.
> 
> 4. Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania are all that matter in 2020. Trump only won them by a combined 77,000 votes. They are the most vulnerable states that Trump won in 2016 in terms of going Blue in 2020. There is no indication that Trump can hold these states and BIDEN is beating the shit out of Trump in current polling in these states.* These three states will be Blue again in 2020, and that is all it will take to send Trump home. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Nope you’re wrong. And you have not addressed that they have feee education in Europe and don’t here. Doctors expect to get paid and well.
> 
> 2) That scam was all Cali Democrats.
> 
> I am Done with you and your fake universe. You don’t want to debate you want to preach. Adios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not a fake universe, its the real world. But you seem to be a bit ignorant of the world outside the United States just like most Trump supporters and Trump himself.
> 
> As for Doctors, it used to be about caring for people, NOT MONEY. The Doctor used to come to your house, even in the middle of the night. Europeans are much closer to that philosophy which is why they get better care and live longer. You want doctors that actually care they you get better and feel good, as opposed to doctors that are just there for a pay check and are waiting to get home to spend it. A good doctor never turns their back on a patient and is willing to help them at any time of the day or night if they are in distress. But in the United States, most well paid doctors would throw a tantrum if a patient called them directly with a problem while they were at home. That's not a good doctor, that a child playing a doctor part time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need medication because you’re out of touch with reality.
Click to expand...


So says the "Trump supporter".


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) No diet is diet and healthcare is healthcare. The better the diet the fewer times you need to see your doctor. We have way too many fatsos in this country and the MDs are happy to write them meds for high blood pressure and diabetes vs simple exercise. UH would make it worse. Read a book.
> 
> 2) “Your” LOL. It doesn’t matter the reason our healthcare system is broken is because 28mil sit on Medicaid and rip us off. And those w/o insurance still
> Don’t get turned away. I agree we need to fix it but before we do we need to address other issues first such as immediate citizenship for those who are born here to illegals and the issue with illegals themselves. Japan doesn’t have that problem. Europe is becoming awful hence Brexit.
> 
> 3) It is fewer people and because of that we are $22trn in debt, run an annual deficit and now everything has to be in both English and Spanish. People also die in Syria due to constant conflicts. Europe is overrun and almost lost. I don’t want the US to be anything like Europe. Cali, Oregon and Wash State urban centers were beautiful in the 80s I am told and now are overrun with illegals and or vagrants and suck. We are not moving in the right direction. UH only makes it worse.
> 
> 4) No it doesn’t because 42% may swing either way and most of that 31% is in NY and Cali and he won’t win those states anyway. The keys are the swing states of Fla, Michigan and Ohio possibly. He doesn’t need the popular vote to retain. Many of those biased polls are done to dissuade voters. What you have to gauge is can Biden turn PA, Wisconsin, Fla, Michigan and Ohio Blue. Maybe he can but that is TBD and subject to debates. I know many voters who are undecideds.
> 
> Grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Donald Trump to grow up. As John McCain's daughter recently stated, Donald Trump is a child.
> 
> 1.) Diet is apart of healthcare. You can't separate the two. Universal Healthcare is part of the reason why Europeans have less of these problems and live longer.
> 
> 2.) The only people ripping the country off are the rich who don't pay what they should when it comes to taxes and often have effective tax rates that are below someone making minimum wage. The poor don't rip anyone off. They are struggling to survive, but you obviously don't care about that and would rather protect the rich and people who buy their way into places like USC with $500,000 dollar scams. That's the rich for you, Donald Trumps people, and your defending them. The so called "illegals" benefit this country and push it forward economically. Were NEVER going to hit consistent 3% GDP growth without more immigration. 7 million jobs currently unfilled.* Japan will cease to exist in a 150 years thanks to their population decline and failure to allow immigration to remedy it. Japan is a dying country with anemic economic growth. Its not a country you want to emulate when it comes to their economic growth. Their failure to solve their demographic problem will turn Japan into a group of uninhabited Islands by 2175.
> *
> 3. The national debt is thanks to not properly taxing the rich. The national debt was only 33% of GDP in 1980 when the top marginal tax rate was 75%. Over the next decade the top marginal tax rate dropped to 28% and the national debt exploded. When Clinton got the top marginal tax rates back up to 45%, we finally had a budget surplus and were starting to head in the right direction. But then marginal tax rates declined again, and here we are in 2019 with the national debt at 107% of GDP. The rich and the wealthy are the problem, not the brave latin American immigrants who come to this country, work harder than most Americans, have children and are more religious than the average America. They also commit less crime than the average American despite what your hero Donald Trump says.
> 
> 4. Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania are all that matter in 2020. Trump only won them by a combined 77,000 votes. They are the most vulnerable states that Trump won in 2016 in terms of going Blue in 2020. There is no indication that Trump can hold these states and BIDEN is beating the shit out of Trump in current polling in these states.* These three states will be Blue again in 2020, and that is all it will take to send Trump home. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Nope you’re wrong. And you have not addressed that they have feee education in Europe and don’t here. Doctors expect to get paid and well.
> 
> 2) That scam was all Cali Democrats.
> 
> I am Done with you and your fake universe. You don’t want to debate you want to preach. Adios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not a fake universe, its the real world. But you seem to be a bit ignorant of the world outside the United States just like most Trump supporters and Trump himself.
> 
> As for Doctors, it used to be about caring for people, NOT MONEY. The Doctor used to come to your house, even in the middle of the night. Europeans are much closer to that philosophy which is why they get better care and live longer. You want doctors that actually care they you get better and feel good, as opposed to doctors that are just there for a pay check and are waiting to get home to spend it. A good doctor never turns their back on a patient and is willing to help them at any time of the day or night if they are in distress. But in the United States, most well paid doctors would throw a tantrum if a patient called them directly with a problem while they were at home. That's not a good doctor, that a child playing a doctor part time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need medication because you’re out of touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the "Trump supporter".
Click to expand...


I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I didn’t understand this post at all until I saw the rewards for it. Apparently there’s a market to rank this stuff as funny, so incredibly low hanging fruit. Not a substantial market, but enough of one to keep weird shit alive like this.
> 
> 
> But in all honesty how could you not watch this shit and not have you’re predator defense systems not engage? I feel like I have to separate joe from every one of these kids with a punch to the face. At least trump kept it to pornstars. Like you can just sense the parents trying to intervene but be conflicted by it being joe Biden. Yea trump had his pussy grabber comments, but joe is getting waaaaay to friendly with children here. There’s no other word for it but creepy. Show me another politician who acts like this around kids and I’ll drop it being creepy. And then I’ll throw in a million. This shit is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was accused of sexual assault by over a dozen women. Trump accurately described engaging in sexual assault of women in a tape recording of a conversation he had with Billy Bush. Trump divorced and cheated on his first two wives. He has cheated on his third wife and illegally used his money to pay them to keep silent. His Lawyer, Cohen, is going to jail partly for this crime. Once Trump is not President, he will be facing jail time for this crime as well. Both Cohen and David Pecker of the national enquire are on record saying that Trump ordered the payments to keep women who he cheated on his wife with silent in order to influence the outcome of the 2016 election. That's against the law and Michael Cohen is going to jail for it since he helped arrange the payments.
> 
> Has Joe Biden done any of that? Nope. Sorry, but Biden wins this game easily. Most Women did not vote for Trump in 2016. Even more women will be voting against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.
> 
> Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?
> 
> Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wrong.  Paying the bimbos is not a crime.  The fact that Cohen chose to plead guilty to it was simple stupidity.  *
> *It does not affect Trump, see what Dershowitz says:*
> Dershowitz: Candidate Entitled To Pay Hush Money, Committed No Election Crime
> 
> *Cohen gets all of 3-years (actually 2) in prison for five counts of tax fraud and one count of making false statements to a bank.*
Click to expand...


Yep, you can always find a lawyer out there that will claim someone is innocent. Fact, Cohen is going to jail in part for what he did for Trump. Does not matter the amount of time that he is serving in jail. Jail is Jail. Trump will be facing the possibility of jail when he leaves the White House on January 20, 2021.

But please, continue to twist and contort yourself in the pathetic attempt of defending our child President, Donald Trump.


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Donald Trump to grow up. As John McCain's daughter recently stated, Donald Trump is a child.
> 
> 1.) Diet is apart of healthcare. You can't separate the two. Universal Healthcare is part of the reason why Europeans have less of these problems and live longer.
> 
> 2.) The only people ripping the country off are the rich who don't pay what they should when it comes to taxes and often have effective tax rates that are below someone making minimum wage. The poor don't rip anyone off. They are struggling to survive, but you obviously don't care about that and would rather protect the rich and people who buy their way into places like USC with $500,000 dollar scams. That's the rich for you, Donald Trumps people, and your defending them. The so called "illegals" benefit this country and push it forward economically. Were NEVER going to hit consistent 3% GDP growth without more immigration. 7 million jobs currently unfilled.* Japan will cease to exist in a 150 years thanks to their population decline and failure to allow immigration to remedy it. Japan is a dying country with anemic economic growth. Its not a country you want to emulate when it comes to their economic growth. Their failure to solve their demographic problem will turn Japan into a group of uninhabited Islands by 2175.
> *
> 3. The national debt is thanks to not properly taxing the rich. The national debt was only 33% of GDP in 1980 when the top marginal tax rate was 75%. Over the next decade the top marginal tax rate dropped to 28% and the national debt exploded. When Clinton got the top marginal tax rates back up to 45%, we finally had a budget surplus and were starting to head in the right direction. But then marginal tax rates declined again, and here we are in 2019 with the national debt at 107% of GDP. The rich and the wealthy are the problem, not the brave latin American immigrants who come to this country, work harder than most Americans, have children and are more religious than the average America. They also commit less crime than the average American despite what your hero Donald Trump says.
> 
> 4. Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania are all that matter in 2020. Trump only won them by a combined 77,000 votes. They are the most vulnerable states that Trump won in 2016 in terms of going Blue in 2020. There is no indication that Trump can hold these states and BIDEN is beating the shit out of Trump in current polling in these states.* These three states will be Blue again in 2020, and that is all it will take to send Trump home. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Nope you’re wrong. And you have not addressed that they have feee education in Europe and don’t here. Doctors expect to get paid and well.
> 
> 2) That scam was all Cali Democrats.
> 
> I am Done with you and your fake universe. You don’t want to debate you want to preach. Adios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not a fake universe, its the real world. But you seem to be a bit ignorant of the world outside the United States just like most Trump supporters and Trump himself.
> 
> As for Doctors, it used to be about caring for people, NOT MONEY. The Doctor used to come to your house, even in the middle of the night. Europeans are much closer to that philosophy which is why they get better care and live longer. You want doctors that actually care they you get better and feel good, as opposed to doctors that are just there for a pay check and are waiting to get home to spend it. A good doctor never turns their back on a patient and is willing to help them at any time of the day or night if they are in distress. But in the United States, most well paid doctors would throw a tantrum if a patient called them directly with a problem while they were at home. That's not a good doctor, that a child playing a doctor part time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need medication because you’re out of touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the "Trump supporter".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
Click to expand...


Ok,* TRUMP SUPPORTER!*


----------



## Daryl Hunt

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Donald Trump to grow up. As John McCain's daughter recently stated, Donald Trump is a child.
> 
> 1.) Diet is apart of healthcare. You can't separate the two. Universal Healthcare is part of the reason why Europeans have less of these problems and live longer.
> 
> 2.) The only people ripping the country off are the rich who don't pay what they should when it comes to taxes and often have effective tax rates that are below someone making minimum wage. The poor don't rip anyone off. They are struggling to survive, but you obviously don't care about that and would rather protect the rich and people who buy their way into places like USC with $500,000 dollar scams. That's the rich for you, Donald Trumps people, and your defending them. The so called "illegals" benefit this country and push it forward economically. Were NEVER going to hit consistent 3% GDP growth without more immigration. 7 million jobs currently unfilled.* Japan will cease to exist in a 150 years thanks to their population decline and failure to allow immigration to remedy it. Japan is a dying country with anemic economic growth. Its not a country you want to emulate when it comes to their economic growth. Their failure to solve their demographic problem will turn Japan into a group of uninhabited Islands by 2175.
> *
> 3. The national debt is thanks to not properly taxing the rich. The national debt was only 33% of GDP in 1980 when the top marginal tax rate was 75%. Over the next decade the top marginal tax rate dropped to 28% and the national debt exploded. When Clinton got the top marginal tax rates back up to 45%, we finally had a budget surplus and were starting to head in the right direction. But then marginal tax rates declined again, and here we are in 2019 with the national debt at 107% of GDP. The rich and the wealthy are the problem, not the brave latin American immigrants who come to this country, work harder than most Americans, have children and are more religious than the average America. They also commit less crime than the average American despite what your hero Donald Trump says.
> 
> 4. Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania are all that matter in 2020. Trump only won them by a combined 77,000 votes. They are the most vulnerable states that Trump won in 2016 in terms of going Blue in 2020. There is no indication that Trump can hold these states and BIDEN is beating the shit out of Trump in current polling in these states.* These three states will be Blue again in 2020, and that is all it will take to send Trump home. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Nope you’re wrong. And you have not addressed that they have feee education in Europe and don’t here. Doctors expect to get paid and well.
> 
> 2) That scam was all Cali Democrats.
> 
> I am Done with you and your fake universe. You don’t want to debate you want to preach. Adios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not a fake universe, its the real world. But you seem to be a bit ignorant of the world outside the United States just like most Trump supporters and Trump himself.
> 
> As for Doctors, it used to be about caring for people, NOT MONEY. The Doctor used to come to your house, even in the middle of the night. Europeans are much closer to that philosophy which is why they get better care and live longer. You want doctors that actually care they you get better and feel good, as opposed to doctors that are just there for a pay check and are waiting to get home to spend it. A good doctor never turns their back on a patient and is willing to help them at any time of the day or night if they are in distress. But in the United States, most well paid doctors would throw a tantrum if a patient called them directly with a problem while they were at home. That's not a good doctor, that a child playing a doctor part time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need medication because you’re out of touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the "Trump supporter".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
Click to expand...


That would make you a Fiscal Liberal.  Nothing wrong with that.  Now I wonder where all those Fiscal Conservatives went?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Nope you’re wrong. And you have not addressed that they have feee education in Europe and don’t here. Doctors expect to get paid and well.
> 
> 2) That scam was all Cali Democrats.
> 
> I am Done with you and your fake universe. You don’t want to debate you want to preach. Adios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a fake universe, its the real world. But you seem to be a bit ignorant of the world outside the United States just like most Trump supporters and Trump himself.
> 
> As for Doctors, it used to be about caring for people, NOT MONEY. The Doctor used to come to your house, even in the middle of the night. Europeans are much closer to that philosophy which is why they get better care and live longer. You want doctors that actually care they you get better and feel good, as opposed to doctors that are just there for a pay check and are waiting to get home to spend it. A good doctor never turns their back on a patient and is willing to help them at any time of the day or night if they are in distress. But in the United States, most well paid doctors would throw a tantrum if a patient called them directly with a problem while they were at home. That's not a good doctor, that a child playing a doctor part time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need medication because you’re out of touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the "Trump supporter".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok,* TRUMP SUPPORTER!*
Click to expand...


LOL. I am OK with that. Your TDS amuses me. At least you figured out how to use Bold Font.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Daryl Hunt said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Nope you’re wrong. And you have not addressed that they have feee education in Europe and don’t here. Doctors expect to get paid and well.
> 
> 2) That scam was all Cali Democrats.
> 
> I am Done with you and your fake universe. You don’t want to debate you want to preach. Adios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a fake universe, its the real world. But you seem to be a bit ignorant of the world outside the United States just like most Trump supporters and Trump himself.
> 
> As for Doctors, it used to be about caring for people, NOT MONEY. The Doctor used to come to your house, even in the middle of the night. Europeans are much closer to that philosophy which is why they get better care and live longer. You want doctors that actually care they you get better and feel good, as opposed to doctors that are just there for a pay check and are waiting to get home to spend it. A good doctor never turns their back on a patient and is willing to help them at any time of the day or night if they are in distress. But in the United States, most well paid doctors would throw a tantrum if a patient called them directly with a problem while they were at home. That's not a good doctor, that a child playing a doctor part time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need medication because you’re out of touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the "Trump supporter".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would make you a Fiscal Liberal.  Nothing wrong with that.  Now I wonder where all those Fiscal Conservatives went?
Click to expand...


 It makes me a logical human being. Something this fool is not.


----------



## U2Edge

OldLady said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> - Biden hasn't declared that he's running yet
> - Hillary's margin of winning was that high too, or higher, for a good part of the campaign.
> - Biden should have run in 2016, when it would have mattered.  His time is over.
> 
> These polls mean nothing.
Click to expand...


Sure.


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden were to lose the nomination, it would only be to Sanders. There are many Republicans like myself who will be registering as Democrats for 2020 so we can vote in Democratic primary's. That will change the party making the voting base more conservative.
> 
> Sanders weakness is that there are two to three times as many candidates for the nomination as there was in 2016. These new candidates tap into Sanders base of support from 2016. It weakens Sanders which means in strengthens Biden.
> 
> Time is running out on a break out candidate like O'Rourke to put up some decent polling numbers.
> 
> Essentially, Sanders and the other left leaning candidates split the progressive vote in the Democratic party allowing Biden to ride toward an easy win with a small plurality of the vote. Kind of like what Trump did in 2016 to the Republican Party. The anti-Trump vote in the Republican party was divided among many candidates allowing Trump to slip into the nomination with small plurality of the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the 5 swing states matter
> 
> And trump has got them
> Locked up and boxed in
> With his politicies that benefits them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251395
> 
> Democrats 269 Republicans 182
> 
> The swing states are Iowa, NC, Georgia, Florida, Arizona and Wisconsin. Some Republicans are saying Texas is a swing state.
> 
> The fact is that Trump's policies are opposed by a majority of voters.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty close to the map I came up with myself.  But, I continue to worry about the dems' ability to run off rural voters in PA and working votes too in Mich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden will bring them to the party. Trump is going home in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. Whatever helps your deranged mind sleep at night. LOL.
Click to expand...


November 3, 2020 is going to be a GREAT night for people who want Trump out of the White House.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a fake universe, its the real world. But you seem to be a bit ignorant of the world outside the United States just like most Trump supporters and Trump himself.
> 
> As for Doctors, it used to be about caring for people, NOT MONEY. The Doctor used to come to your house, even in the middle of the night. Europeans are much closer to that philosophy which is why they get better care and live longer. You want doctors that actually care they you get better and feel good, as opposed to doctors that are just there for a pay check and are waiting to get home to spend it. A good doctor never turns their back on a patient and is willing to help them at any time of the day or night if they are in distress. But in the United States, most well paid doctors would throw a tantrum if a patient called them directly with a problem while they were at home. That's not a good doctor, that a child playing a doctor part time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need medication because you’re out of touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the "Trump supporter".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok,* TRUMP SUPPORTER!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. I am OK with that. Your TDS amuses me. At least you figured out how to use Bold Font.
Click to expand...


Using the term TDS as it it explains everything.  What's the matter, you can't express yourself in a way that others can understand?  You do that and I don't have to agree with you to understand it.  But just using the term TDS over and over gets you a prize.  Wait for it.


----------



## U2Edge

Markle said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that relative to an election taking place in November of 2020?
> 
> What poll, that was taken in March of 2015. was relevant in November of 2016?
Click to expand...


You tell us. You certainly find it relevant given you clicked on the thread!


----------



## Daryl Hunt

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a fake universe, its the real world. But you seem to be a bit ignorant of the world outside the United States just like most Trump supporters and Trump himself.
> 
> As for Doctors, it used to be about caring for people, NOT MONEY. The Doctor used to come to your house, even in the middle of the night. Europeans are much closer to that philosophy which is why they get better care and live longer. You want doctors that actually care they you get better and feel good, as opposed to doctors that are just there for a pay check and are waiting to get home to spend it. A good doctor never turns their back on a patient and is willing to help them at any time of the day or night if they are in distress. But in the United States, most well paid doctors would throw a tantrum if a patient called them directly with a problem while they were at home. That's not a good doctor, that a child playing a doctor part time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need medication because you’re out of touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the "Trump supporter".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would make you a Fiscal Liberal.  Nothing wrong with that.  Now I wonder where all those Fiscal Conservatives went?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes me a logical human being. Something this fool is not.
Click to expand...


I might support Rubio but never Trump.  He's like a little kid in a candy store grabbing at every piece of candy in the store not worrying about who is going to pay for the sweets or even caring.  Forget all the other stuff, we can't afford much more of his spend, spend, spend.  He even makes Congress look like cheap skates.


----------



## U2Edge

grainbely said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Then add the electoral college slant and trump wins again in the face of popular choice...that would be 3rd or 4th time in recent history.
Click to expand...


The electoral college won't save Trump this time. 

Oh and just so everyone knows again, this is how the 11 biggest states in the country, the ones that get you to 270 EC votes breakdown in terms of who they usually support:

*BLUE WALL STATES:*
New Jersey
Illinois
Pennsylvania
Michigan
California
New York

*SWING STATES:*
Ohio
Florida

*RED STATES:*
Texas
North Carolina 
Georgia

But realize this, recent polls have Texas as toss up. North Carolina  is a possible toss up to given recent polling. This is not good news for the current Republican party.


----------



## U2Edge

sakinago said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I didn’t understand this post at all until I saw the rewards for it. Apparently there’s a market to rank this stuff as funny, so incredibly low hanging fruit. Not a substantial market, but enough of one to keep weird shit alive like this.
> 
> 
> But in all honesty how could you not watch this shit and not have you’re predator defense systems not engage? I feel like I have to separate joe from every one of these kids with a punch to the face. At least trump kept it to pornstars. Like you can just sense the parents trying to intervene but be conflicted by it being joe Biden. Yea trump had his pussy grabber comments, but joe is getting waaaaay to friendly with children here. There’s no other word for it but creepy. Show me another politician who acts like this around kids and I’ll drop it being creepy. And then I’ll throw in a million. This shit is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was accused of sexual assault by over a dozen women. Trump accurately described engaging in sexual assault of women in a tape recording of a conversation he had with Billy Bush. Trump divorced and cheated on his first two wives. He has cheated on his third wife and illegally used his money to pay them to keep silent. His Lawyer, Cohen, is going to jail partly for this crime. Once Trump is not President, he will be facing jail time for this crime as well. Both Cohen and David Pecker of the national enquire are on record saying that Trump ordered the payments to keep women who he cheated on his wife with silent in order to influence the outcome of the 2016 election. That's against the law and Michael Cohen is going to jail for it since he helped arrange the payments.
> 
> Has Joe Biden done any of that? Nope. Sorry, but Biden wins this game easily. Most Women did not vote for Trump in 2016. Even more women will be voting against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.
> 
> Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?
> 
> Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay I didn’t understand this post at all until I saw the rewards for it. Apparently there’s a market to rank this stuff as funny, so incredibly low hanging fruit. Not a substantial market, but enough of one to keep weird shit alive like this.
> 
> 
> But in all honesty how could you not watch this shit and not have you’re predator defense systems not engage? I feel like I have to separate joe from every one of these kids with a punch to the face. At least trump kept it to pornstars. Like you can just sense the parents trying to intervene but be conflicted by it being joe Biden. Yea trump had his pussy grabber comments, but joe is getting waaaaay to friendly with children here. There’s no other word for it but creepy. Show me another politician who acts like this around kids and I’ll drop it being creepy. And then I’ll throw in a million. This shit is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was accused of sexual assault by over a dozen women. Trump accurately described engaging in sexual assault of women in a tape recording of a conversation he had with Billy Bush. Trump divorced and cheated on his first two wives. He has cheated on his third wife and illegally used his money to pay them to keep silent. His Lawyer, Cohen, is going to jail partly for this crime. Once Trump is not President, he will be facing jail time for this crime as well. Both Cohen and David Pecker of the national enquire are on record saying that Trump ordered the payments to keep women who he cheated on his wife with silent in order to influence the outcome of the 2016 election. That's against the law and Michael Cohen is going to jail for it since he helped arrange the payments.
> 
> Has Joe Biden done any of that? Nope. Sorry, but Biden wins this game easily. Most Women did not vote for Trump in 2016. Even more women will be voting against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.
> 
> Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?
> 
> Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lemme splain how this whole prosecuting thing works. Cohen went down for tax evasion, 5 counts of it. He was offered a cushy plea deal to cop to a campaign finance violation too, in hopes they can piggy back off of that and get trump too. Here’s the problem with going after trump for what Cohen copped too. They already tried to convict John Edwards of paying like 1 million in hush money to his mistress. John Edwards was acquitted because paying hush money is no more influencing a campaign than it is getting a hair cut, or buying a shirt that someone blue collar would wear. The difference between Edwards and trump is that Trump has been paying women off long before he even ran for president, so it’s even harder to claim this was a violation.
> 
> Had they only tried to convict Cohen with campaign violations, Cohen would have told them to kick rocks, see you in court. But they had his dice in a vice with the 5 counts of tax evasion. That’s the reality of the situation.
Click to expand...


Well, will see what happens when the child is no longer in the White House on January 20, 2021.


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a fake universe, its the real world. But you seem to be a bit ignorant of the world outside the United States just like most Trump supporters and Trump himself.
> 
> As for Doctors, it used to be about caring for people, NOT MONEY. The Doctor used to come to your house, even in the middle of the night. Europeans are much closer to that philosophy which is why they get better care and live longer. You want doctors that actually care they you get better and feel good, as opposed to doctors that are just there for a pay check and are waiting to get home to spend it. A good doctor never turns their back on a patient and is willing to help them at any time of the day or night if they are in distress. But in the United States, most well paid doctors would throw a tantrum if a patient called them directly with a problem while they were at home. That's not a good doctor, that a child playing a doctor part time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need medication because you’re out of touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the "Trump supporter".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok,* TRUMP SUPPORTER!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. I am OK with that. Your TDS amuses me. At least you figured out how to use Bold Font.
Click to expand...


Yep, you're ok with supporting a man that behaves like a child and is abusive towards women and is on tape bragging about it.


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a fake universe, its the real world. But you seem to be a bit ignorant of the world outside the United States just like most Trump supporters and Trump himself.
> 
> As for Doctors, it used to be about caring for people, NOT MONEY. The Doctor used to come to your house, even in the middle of the night. Europeans are much closer to that philosophy which is why they get better care and live longer. You want doctors that actually care they you get better and feel good, as opposed to doctors that are just there for a pay check and are waiting to get home to spend it. A good doctor never turns their back on a patient and is willing to help them at any time of the day or night if they are in distress. But in the United States, most well paid doctors would throw a tantrum if a patient called them directly with a problem while they were at home. That's not a good doctor, that a child playing a doctor part time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need medication because you’re out of touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the "Trump supporter".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would make you a Fiscal Liberal.  Nothing wrong with that.  Now I wonder where all those Fiscal Conservatives went?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes me a logical human being. Something this fool is not.
Click to expand...


Yep, because its logical to support a man that behaves like a child.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the 5 swing states matter
> 
> And trump has got them
> Locked up and boxed in
> With his politicies that benefits them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251395
> 
> Democrats 269 Republicans 182
> 
> The swing states are Iowa, NC, Georgia, Florida, Arizona and Wisconsin. Some Republicans are saying Texas is a swing state.
> 
> The fact is that Trump's policies are opposed by a majority of voters.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty close to the map I came up with myself.  But, I continue to worry about the dems' ability to run off rural voters in PA and working votes too in Mich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden will bring them to the party. Trump is going home in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. Whatever helps your deranged mind sleep at night. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> November 3, 2020 is going to be a GREAT night for people who want Trump out of the White House.
Click to expand...


Maybe but this is March 2019. Tomorrow is never guaranteed. Live your life and garner an education. You’re really clueless with all due respect.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Daryl Hunt said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need medication because you’re out of touch with reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So says the "Trump supporter".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would make you a Fiscal Liberal.  Nothing wrong with that.  Now I wonder where all those Fiscal Conservatives went?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes me a logical human being. Something this fool is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might support Rubio but never Trump.  He's like a little kid in a candy store grabbing at every piece of candy in the store not worrying about who is going to pay for the sweets or even caring.  Forget all the other stuff, we can't afford much more of his spend, spend, spend.  He even makes Congress look like cheap skates.
Click to expand...


Whatever. The Democrats are antisemites and clueless fools who elect devout Muslim extremists and people with IQ lower than 100 to Congress. They cannot complain that America voted in DJT. And yes it sucks that Trump cannot figure out how to balance the budget.


----------



## sakinago

U2Edge said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I didn’t understand this post at all until I saw the rewards for it. Apparently there’s a market to rank this stuff as funny, so incredibly low hanging fruit. Not a substantial market, but enough of one to keep weird shit alive like this.
> 
> 
> But in all honesty how could you not watch this shit and not have you’re predator defense systems not engage? I feel like I have to separate joe from every one of these kids with a punch to the face. At least trump kept it to pornstars. Like you can just sense the parents trying to intervene but be conflicted by it being joe Biden. Yea trump had his pussy grabber comments, but joe is getting waaaaay to friendly with children here. There’s no other word for it but creepy. Show me another politician who acts like this around kids and I’ll drop it being creepy. And then I’ll throw in a million. This shit is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was accused of sexual assault by over a dozen women. Trump accurately described engaging in sexual assault of women in a tape recording of a conversation he had with Billy Bush. Trump divorced and cheated on his first two wives. He has cheated on his third wife and illegally used his money to pay them to keep silent. His Lawyer, Cohen, is going to jail partly for this crime. Once Trump is not President, he will be facing jail time for this crime as well. Both Cohen and David Pecker of the national enquire are on record saying that Trump ordered the payments to keep women who he cheated on his wife with silent in order to influence the outcome of the 2016 election. That's against the law and Michael Cohen is going to jail for it since he helped arrange the payments.
> 
> Has Joe Biden done any of that? Nope. Sorry, but Biden wins this game easily. Most Women did not vote for Trump in 2016. Even more women will be voting against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.
> 
> Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?
> 
> Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I didn’t understand this post at all until I saw the rewards for it. Apparently there’s a market to rank this stuff as funny, so incredibly low hanging fruit. Not a substantial market, but enough of one to keep weird shit alive like this.
> 
> 
> But in all honesty how could you not watch this shit and not have you’re predator defense systems not engage? I feel like I have to separate joe from every one of these kids with a punch to the face. At least trump kept it to pornstars. Like you can just sense the parents trying to intervene but be conflicted by it being joe Biden. Yea trump had his pussy grabber comments, but joe is getting waaaaay to friendly with children here. There’s no other word for it but creepy. Show me another politician who acts like this around kids and I’ll drop it being creepy. And then I’ll throw in a million. This shit is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was accused of sexual assault by over a dozen women. Trump accurately described engaging in sexual assault of women in a tape recording of a conversation he had with Billy Bush. Trump divorced and cheated on his first two wives. He has cheated on his third wife and illegally used his money to pay them to keep silent. His Lawyer, Cohen, is going to jail partly for this crime. Once Trump is not President, he will be facing jail time for this crime as well. Both Cohen and David Pecker of the national enquire are on record saying that Trump ordered the payments to keep women who he cheated on his wife with silent in order to influence the outcome of the 2016 election. That's against the law and Michael Cohen is going to jail for it since he helped arrange the payments.
> 
> Has Joe Biden done any of that? Nope. Sorry, but Biden wins this game easily. Most Women did not vote for Trump in 2016. Even more women will be voting against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.
> 
> Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?
> 
> Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lemme splain how this whole prosecuting thing works. Cohen went down for tax evasion, 5 counts of it. He was offered a cushy plea deal to cop to a campaign finance violation too, in hopes they can piggy back off of that and get trump too. Here’s the problem with going after trump for what Cohen copped too. They already tried to convict John Edwards of paying like 1 million in hush money to his mistress. John Edwards was acquitted because paying hush money is no more influencing a campaign than it is getting a hair cut, or buying a shirt that someone blue collar would wear. The difference between Edwards and trump is that Trump has been paying women off long before he even ran for president, so it’s even harder to claim this was a violation.
> 
> Had they only tried to convict Cohen with campaign violations, Cohen would have told them to kick rocks, see you in court. But they had his dice in a vice with the 5 counts of tax evasion. That’s the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, will see what happens when the child is no longer in the White House on January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...

Yea trumps a child...but you’re really out childing him right now.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need medication because you’re out of touch with reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So says the "Trump supporter".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok,* TRUMP SUPPORTER!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. I am OK with that. Your TDS amuses me. At least you figured out how to use Bold Font.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you're ok with supporting a man that behaves like a child and is abusive towards women and is on tape bragging about it.
Click to expand...


Perfectly OK. Yes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need medication because you’re out of touch with reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So says the "Trump supporter".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would make you a Fiscal Liberal.  Nothing wrong with that.  Now I wonder where all those Fiscal Conservatives went?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes me a logical human being. Something this fool is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, because its logical to support a man that behaves like a child.
Click to expand...


You and he have that in common


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251395
> 
> Democrats 269 Republicans 182
> 
> The swing states are Iowa, NC, Georgia, Florida, Arizona and Wisconsin. Some Republicans are saying Texas is a swing state.
> 
> The fact is that Trump's policies are opposed by a majority of voters.,
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty close to the map I came up with myself.  But, I continue to worry about the dems' ability to run off rural voters in PA and working votes too in Mich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden will bring them to the party. Trump is going home in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. Whatever helps your deranged mind sleep at night. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> November 3, 2020 is going to be a GREAT night for people who want Trump out of the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe but this is March 2019. Tomorrow is never guaranteed. Live your life and garner an education. You’re really clueless with all due respect.
Click to expand...


So, says the Trump Supporter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty close to the map I came up with myself.  But, I continue to worry about the dems' ability to run off rural voters in PA and working votes too in Mich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden will bring them to the party. Trump is going home in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. Whatever helps your deranged mind sleep at night. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> November 3, 2020 is going to be a GREAT night for people who want Trump out of the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe but this is March 2019. Tomorrow is never guaranteed. Live your life and garner an education. You’re really clueless with all due respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, says the Trump Supporter.
Click to expand...


Yes. You said that already and many times.


----------



## U2Edge

sakinago said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was accused of sexual assault by over a dozen women. Trump accurately described engaging in sexual assault of women in a tape recording of a conversation he had with Billy Bush. Trump divorced and cheated on his first two wives. He has cheated on his third wife and illegally used his money to pay them to keep silent. His Lawyer, Cohen, is going to jail partly for this crime. Once Trump is not President, he will be facing jail time for this crime as well. Both Cohen and David Pecker of the national enquire are on record saying that Trump ordered the payments to keep women who he cheated on his wife with silent in order to influence the outcome of the 2016 election. That's against the law and Michael Cohen is going to jail for it since he helped arrange the payments.
> 
> Has Joe Biden done any of that? Nope. Sorry, but Biden wins this game easily. Most Women did not vote for Trump in 2016. Even more women will be voting against Trump in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.
> 
> Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?
> 
> Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was accused of sexual assault by over a dozen women. Trump accurately described engaging in sexual assault of women in a tape recording of a conversation he had with Billy Bush. Trump divorced and cheated on his first two wives. He has cheated on his third wife and illegally used his money to pay them to keep silent. His Lawyer, Cohen, is going to jail partly for this crime. Once Trump is not President, he will be facing jail time for this crime as well. Both Cohen and David Pecker of the national enquire are on record saying that Trump ordered the payments to keep women who he cheated on his wife with silent in order to influence the outcome of the 2016 election. That's against the law and Michael Cohen is going to jail for it since he helped arrange the payments.
> 
> Has Joe Biden done any of that? Nope. Sorry, but Biden wins this game easily. Most Women did not vote for Trump in 2016. Even more women will be voting against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.
> 
> Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?
> 
> Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lemme splain how this whole prosecuting thing works. Cohen went down for tax evasion, 5 counts of it. He was offered a cushy plea deal to cop to a campaign finance violation too, in hopes they can piggy back off of that and get trump too. Here’s the problem with going after trump for what Cohen copped too. They already tried to convict John Edwards of paying like 1 million in hush money to his mistress. John Edwards was acquitted because paying hush money is no more influencing a campaign than it is getting a hair cut, or buying a shirt that someone blue collar would wear. The difference between Edwards and trump is that Trump has been paying women off long before he even ran for president, so it’s even harder to claim this was a violation.
> 
> Had they only tried to convict Cohen with campaign violations, Cohen would have told them to kick rocks, see you in court. But they had his dice in a vice with the 5 counts of tax evasion. That’s the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, will see what happens when the child is no longer in the White House on January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea trumps a child...but you’re really out childing him right now.
Click to expand...


You must be falling in love with me then.


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says the "Trump supporter".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would make you a Fiscal Liberal.  Nothing wrong with that.  Now I wonder where all those Fiscal Conservatives went?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes me a logical human being. Something this fool is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might support Rubio but never Trump.  He's like a little kid in a candy store grabbing at every piece of candy in the store not worrying about who is going to pay for the sweets or even caring.  Forget all the other stuff, we can't afford much more of his spend, spend, spend.  He even makes Congress look like cheap skates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. The Democrats are antisemites and clueless fools who elect devout Muslim extremists and people with IQ lower than 100 to Congress. They cannot complain that America voted in DJT. And yes it sucks that Trump cannot figure out how to balance the budget.
Click to expand...


At least Democrats speak honorably about John McCain. How could you support someone who behaves like Trump? He has been married three times and cheated on all his wives. He is a terrible Business Man. He inherited much of his money from his Dad and squandered it. The only thing he ever did well was be on reality TV and criticize people and tell them they were fired. People liked to watch it. People are also entertained by the things he says when he speaks. He likes to speak ill of other people, and yes, many Trump supporters are drawn to that kind of talk. But he does not know much about politics, international relations, the military, economics, or even good business as his record has shown. He became a TV celebrity and that's a big reason why many Trump supporters know of him and voted for him.


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says the "Trump supporter".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would make you a Fiscal Liberal.  Nothing wrong with that.  Now I wonder where all those Fiscal Conservatives went?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes me a logical human being. Something this fool is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, because its logical to support a man that behaves like a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and he have that in common
Click to expand...


Oh, then you must actually love me then.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make you a Fiscal Liberal.  Nothing wrong with that.  Now I wonder where all those Fiscal Conservatives went?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes me a logical human being. Something this fool is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might support Rubio but never Trump.  He's like a little kid in a candy store grabbing at every piece of candy in the store not worrying about who is going to pay for the sweets or even caring.  Forget all the other stuff, we can't afford much more of his spend, spend, spend.  He even makes Congress look like cheap skates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. The Democrats are antisemites and clueless fools who elect devout Muslim extremists and people with IQ lower than 100 to Congress. They cannot complain that America voted in DJT. And yes it sucks that Trump cannot figure out how to balance the budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least Democrats speak honorably about John McCain. How could you support someone who behaves like Trump? He has been married three times and cheated on all his wives. He is a terrible Business Man. He inherited much of his money from his Dad and squandered it. The only thing he ever did well was be on reality TV and criticize people and tell them they were fired. People liked to watch it. People are also entertained by the things he says when he speaks. He likes to speak ill of other people, and yes, many Trump supporters are drawn to that kind of talk. But he does not know much about politics, international relations, the military, economics, or even good business as his record has shown. He became a TV celebrity and that's a big reason why many Trump supporters know of him and voted for him.
Click to expand...


Easy. I know no one is perfect. Why would I vote Blue when their party elects devout Muslim extremists to Congress, burned the Israeli flag at the DNC and proudly flew the Palestinian flag there. While banning the flag of Mississippi. LOL. Plus Trump moved the US embassy to Jerusalem. He has flaws but who doesn’t. He also has balls. I want a leader with balls. Churchill was far from perfect but he is the greatest leader of all time. Learn history. It’s like an Unforgettable Fire.


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden will bring them to the party. Trump is going home in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Whatever helps your deranged mind sleep at night. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> November 3, 2020 is going to be a GREAT night for people who want Trump out of the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe but this is March 2019. Tomorrow is never guaranteed. Live your life and garner an education. You’re really clueless with all due respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, says the Trump Supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You said that already and many times.
Click to expand...


I'll continue to say every time you decide to talk about ME, instead of the topic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Anti Progessive Left because people like you are dumbasses. Whether it’s Trump or Rubio I support then against ignorant fools like you who don’t understand economics, finance and logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make you a Fiscal Liberal.  Nothing wrong with that.  Now I wonder where all those Fiscal Conservatives went?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes me a logical human being. Something this fool is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, because its logical to support a man that behaves like a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and he have that in common
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, then you must actually love me then.
Click to expand...


Nope. Because I like U2 and you’re unoriginal


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Whatever helps your deranged mind sleep at night. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> November 3, 2020 is going to be a GREAT night for people who want Trump out of the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe but this is March 2019. Tomorrow is never guaranteed. Live your life and garner an education. You’re really clueless with all due respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, says the Trump Supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You said that already and many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll continue to say every time you decide to talk about ME, instead of the topic.
Click to expand...


It’s a compliment so keep saying it. LOL. I am Watching my school kick the shit out of NDSU in the tourney. Woooo!


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would make you a Fiscal Liberal.  Nothing wrong with that.  Now I wonder where all those Fiscal Conservatives went?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me a logical human being. Something this fool is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might support Rubio but never Trump.  He's like a little kid in a candy store grabbing at every piece of candy in the store not worrying about who is going to pay for the sweets or even caring.  Forget all the other stuff, we can't afford much more of his spend, spend, spend.  He even makes Congress look like cheap skates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. The Democrats are antisemites and clueless fools who elect devout Muslim extremists and people with IQ lower than 100 to Congress. They cannot complain that America voted in DJT. And yes it sucks that Trump cannot figure out how to balance the budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least Democrats speak honorably about John McCain. How could you support someone who behaves like Trump? He has been married three times and cheated on all his wives. He is a terrible Business Man. He inherited much of his money from his Dad and squandered it. The only thing he ever did well was be on reality TV and criticize people and tell them they were fired. People liked to watch it. People are also entertained by the things he says when he speaks. He likes to speak ill of other people, and yes, many Trump supporters are drawn to that kind of talk. But he does not know much about politics, international relations, the military, economics, or even good business as his record has shown. He became a TV celebrity and that's a big reason why many Trump supporters know of him and voted for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy. I know no one is perfect. Why would I vote Blue when their party elects devout Muslim extremists to Congress, burned the Israeli flag at the DNC and proudly flew the Palestinian flag there. While banning the flag of Mississippi. LOL. Plus Trump moved the US embassy to Jerusalem. He has flaws but who doesn’t. He also has balls. I want a leader with balls. Churchill was far from perfect but he is the greatest leader of all time. Learn history. It’s like an Unforgettable Fire.
Click to expand...


You don't know much about history if your comparing Trump to Churchill. Its NOT about the party, its about the country. Its about the candidate. You don't base who you vote for simply because they have an R or a D next to their name. You vote for the individual candidate and what they stand for and their experience.


----------



## sakinago

U2Edge said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.
> 
> Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?
> 
> Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.
> 
> Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?
> 
> Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lemme splain how this whole prosecuting thing works. Cohen went down for tax evasion, 5 counts of it. He was offered a cushy plea deal to cop to a campaign finance violation too, in hopes they can piggy back off of that and get trump too. Here’s the problem with going after trump for what Cohen copped too. They already tried to convict John Edwards of paying like 1 million in hush money to his mistress. John Edwards was acquitted because paying hush money is no more influencing a campaign than it is getting a hair cut, or buying a shirt that someone blue collar would wear. The difference between Edwards and trump is that Trump has been paying women off long before he even ran for president, so it’s even harder to claim this was a violation.
> 
> Had they only tried to convict Cohen with campaign violations, Cohen would have told them to kick rocks, see you in court. But they had his dice in a vice with the 5 counts of tax evasion. That’s the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, will see what happens when the child is no longer in the White House on January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea trumps a child...but you’re really out childing him right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be falling in love with me then.
Click to expand...

Didn’t vote for trump, in fact I started many threads heavily criticizing trump which you can feel free to look up. Can’t help but point out how bat shit crazy the left has become.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

sakinago said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lemme splain how this whole prosecuting thing works. Cohen went down for tax evasion, 5 counts of it. He was offered a cushy plea deal to cop to a campaign finance violation too, in hopes they can piggy back off of that and get trump too. Here’s the problem with going after trump for what Cohen copped too. They already tried to convict John Edwards of paying like 1 million in hush money to his mistress. John Edwards was acquitted because paying hush money is no more influencing a campaign than it is getting a hair cut, or buying a shirt that someone blue collar would wear. The difference between Edwards and trump is that Trump has been paying women off long before he even ran for president, so it’s even harder to claim this was a violation.
> 
> Had they only tried to convict Cohen with campaign violations, Cohen would have told them to kick rocks, see you in court. But they had his dice in a vice with the 5 counts of tax evasion. That’s the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, will see what happens when the child is no longer in the White House on January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea trumps a child...but you’re really out childing him right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be falling in love with me then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn’t vote for trump, in fact I started many threads heavily criticizing trump which you can feel free to look up. Can’t help but point out how bat shit crazy the left has become.
Click to expand...


With Trump a yardstick it didn't leave much of a bar to shoot for.  So the left isn't trying real hard right now.  They need to be careful.  They made the same mistake in 2016.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me a logical human being. Something this fool is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might support Rubio but never Trump.  He's like a little kid in a candy store grabbing at every piece of candy in the store not worrying about who is going to pay for the sweets or even caring.  Forget all the other stuff, we can't afford much more of his spend, spend, spend.  He even makes Congress look like cheap skates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. The Democrats are antisemites and clueless fools who elect devout Muslim extremists and people with IQ lower than 100 to Congress. They cannot complain that America voted in DJT. And yes it sucks that Trump cannot figure out how to balance the budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least Democrats speak honorably about John McCain. How could you support someone who behaves like Trump? He has been married three times and cheated on all his wives. He is a terrible Business Man. He inherited much of his money from his Dad and squandered it. The only thing he ever did well was be on reality TV and criticize people and tell them they were fired. People liked to watch it. People are also entertained by the things he says when he speaks. He likes to speak ill of other people, and yes, many Trump supporters are drawn to that kind of talk. But he does not know much about politics, international relations, the military, economics, or even good business as his record has shown. He became a TV celebrity and that's a big reason why many Trump supporters know of him and voted for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy. I know no one is perfect. Why would I vote Blue when their party elects devout Muslim extremists to Congress, burned the Israeli flag at the DNC and proudly flew the Palestinian flag there. While banning the flag of Mississippi. LOL. Plus Trump moved the US embassy to Jerusalem. He has flaws but who doesn’t. He also has balls. I want a leader with balls. Churchill was far from perfect but he is the greatest leader of all time. Learn history. It’s like an Unforgettable Fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know much about history if your comparing Trump to Churchill. Its NOT about the party, its about the country. Its about the candidate. You don't base who you vote for simply because they have an R or a D next to their name. You vote for the individual candidate and what they stand for and their experience.
Click to expand...


I was the same way until the Dems decided to go antisemite on me. Cannot vote for a party that proudly flies a Palestinian flag at a presidential convention. We all have our logic and reasoning. I live in MA so my vote is irrelevant anyway.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

busybee01 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is Biden vs Trump, the Dems are in for some pain. Biden is a lightweight. He is as weak a candidate as they come. Biden is no where near the candidate that Hillary Clinton was in 2016. Biden knew better to even try, and Sanders went quickly into the fetal position when push came to shove.
> 
> Look at the midterms for 1982, 1994 & 2010. How did those results reflect the next general election? One of the few exceptions was 2002, when Bush picked up a few seats following 911.
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it wont be Biden or Sanders. They are pushovers. One of the others will step up and crush them, or Clinton will be rolled out by the DNC to save the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is Biden vs Trump then the Republicans will be feeling the pain. Hillary Clinton was a terrible candidate in 2016. She ran much weaker than Biden or even Sanders in general election matchups against Republicans. She was largely able to win because Sanders had no hope of matching her nationwide reach.
> 
> 2020 will reflect the midterms. Trump was a major factor in the midterms with suburban women especially burying the GOP. They will turn out in 2020 as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women will definitely be out in the millions to vote Trump out of office. Biden will help insure Trump will lose the man vote as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would expect Trump to win the male vote albeit by a smaller margin than he did in 2016. The difference will be suburban voters. Suburban males will vote against Trump and suburban women will bury Trump. In Michigan, Republicans in Michigan actually did better with black voters  than expected but were buried by female voters.
Click to expand...


Men are waking up to see women's voting as a major cause in the nations decline

Women vote for the running in of their worst nightmare ... The Muslims

Men will now wake up like the founders who protected women against their own selves. Women will elect crooks that destroys nations 

How did Muslims come into western democracies ??

It was thru the women's vote !!


----------



## GreenAndBlue

busybee01 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> The winner of Florida wins the 2020
> Election and may lose the popular vote because of so many conservatives fleeing New York and California to the swing states
> 
> Popular gov Desantis will bring Florida to trump
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida will be extremely close. Michigan and Pennsylvania are good bets to go Democrat, The 1 electoral vote that Trump won in Maine is likely to go to Democrats because of the state's numbered voting system. Republicans are in potential trouble in Georgia and Arizona, Even Texas Republicans are worried. No states in the Clinton column seem to be in comparable danger.
Click to expand...



The big rise in the steel industry will win PA again for trump


----------



## Daryl Hunt

GreenAndBlue said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> The winner of Florida wins the 2020
> Election and may lose the popular vote because of so many conservatives fleeing New York and California to the swing states
> 
> Popular gov Desantis will bring Florida to trump
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida will be extremely close. Michigan and Pennsylvania are good bets to go Democrat, The 1 electoral vote that Trump won in Maine is likely to go to Democrats because of the state's numbered voting system. Republicans are in potential trouble in Georgia and Arizona, Even Texas Republicans are worried. No states in the Clinton column seem to be in comparable danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The big rise in the steel industry will win PA again for trump
Click to expand...


Offset by the Coal industry.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

busybee01 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump stronger now in the 5 swing states because of the stampede of conservatives out of New York and California which makes those 5 swing states stronger for trump than in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
Click to expand...


A sudden change in the USA today poll on the approval of trump. Now nearly tied


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Daryl Hunt said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> The winner of Florida wins the 2020
> Election and may lose the popular vote because of so many conservatives fleeing New York and California to the swing states
> 
> Popular gov Desantis will bring Florida to trump
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida will be extremely close. Michigan and Pennsylvania are good bets to go Democrat, The 1 electoral vote that Trump won in Maine is likely to go to Democrats because of the state's numbered voting system. Republicans are in potential trouble in Georgia and Arizona, Even Texas Republicans are worried. No states in the Clinton column seem to be in comparable danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The big rise in the steel industry will win PA again for trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Offset by the Coal industry.
Click to expand...



Not offset at all

In addition is the understanding

More steel jobs and more coal jobs !!

Trump has PA wrapped up for 2020


----------



## U2Edge

sakinago said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lemme splain how this whole prosecuting thing works. Cohen went down for tax evasion, 5 counts of it. He was offered a cushy plea deal to cop to a campaign finance violation too, in hopes they can piggy back off of that and get trump too. Here’s the problem with going after trump for what Cohen copped too. They already tried to convict John Edwards of paying like 1 million in hush money to his mistress. John Edwards was acquitted because paying hush money is no more influencing a campaign than it is getting a hair cut, or buying a shirt that someone blue collar would wear. The difference between Edwards and trump is that Trump has been paying women off long before he even ran for president, so it’s even harder to claim this was a violation.
> 
> Had they only tried to convict Cohen with campaign violations, Cohen would have told them to kick rocks, see you in court. But they had his dice in a vice with the 5 counts of tax evasion. That’s the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, will see what happens when the child is no longer in the White House on January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea trumps a child...but you’re really out childing him right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be falling in love with me then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn’t vote for trump, in fact I started many threads heavily criticizing trump which you can feel free to look up. Can’t help but point out how bat shit crazy the left has become.
Click to expand...


Who did you vote for in 2016?


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and others have not shown any recent polling to indicate any of this. All of the recent polling shows Trump is in trouble against any of the Democratic candidates, nationally and in key states. The Polling shows that Biden is the biggest threat to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sudden change in the USA today poll on the approval of trump. Now nearly tied
Click to expand...


Look at the average of all the polls and you'll see the trouble Trump is in. Look below:

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> The winner of Florida wins the 2020
> Election and may lose the popular vote because of so many conservatives fleeing New York and California to the swing states
> 
> Popular gov Desantis will bring Florida to trump
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida will be extremely close. Michigan and Pennsylvania are good bets to go Democrat, The 1 electoral vote that Trump won in Maine is likely to go to Democrats because of the state's numbered voting system. Republicans are in potential trouble in Georgia and Arizona, Even Texas Republicans are worried. No states in the Clinton column seem to be in comparable danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The big rise in the steel industry will win PA again for trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Offset by the Coal industry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not offset at all
> 
> In addition is the understanding
> 
> More steel jobs and more coal jobs !!
> 
> Trump has PA wrapped up for 2020
Click to expand...


You don't have a state like PA wrapped up when you barley won it by 44,000 votes, less than 1 percentage point. Of all the states that Trump won in 2016, he is most vulnerable in PA, Wisconsin, and Michigan, because of the tiny margins he won those states by in 2016. Since Trump is less popular now than he was in 2016, no matter who the Democrats put up, they are going to beat Trump in these three states. 

Plus, current polling shows Biden ahead of Trump by 8 points in both Michigan and Wisconsin. Pennsylvania won't be far behind that once polls are released for it.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like the polls show Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in the last 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sudden change in the USA today poll on the approval of trump. Now nearly tied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the average of all the polls and you'll see the trouble Trump is in. Look below:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
Click to expand...



Wrong it's the same as 2016 and trump won easily   


The same 5 states 


Trump has brought the jobs to those 5

So trump will win easily


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> The winner of Florida wins the 2020
> Election and may lose the popular vote because of so many conservatives fleeing New York and California to the swing states
> 
> Popular gov Desantis will bring Florida to trump
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida will be extremely close. Michigan and Pennsylvania are good bets to go Democrat, The 1 electoral vote that Trump won in Maine is likely to go to Democrats because of the state's numbered voting system. Republicans are in potential trouble in Georgia and Arizona, Even Texas Republicans are worried. No states in the Clinton column seem to be in comparable danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The big rise in the steel industry will win PA again for trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Offset by the Coal industry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not offset at all
> 
> In addition is the understanding
> 
> More steel jobs and more coal jobs !!
> 
> Trump has PA wrapped up for 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a state like PA wrapped up when you barley won it by 44,000 votes, less than 1 percentage point. Of all the states that Trump won in 2016, he is most vulnerable in PA, Wisconsin, and Michigan, because of the tiny margins he won those states by in 2016. Since Trump is less popular now than he was in 2016, no matter who the Democrats put up, they are going to beat Trump in these three states.
> 
> Plus, current polling shows Biden ahead of Trump by 8 points in both Michigan and Wisconsin. Pennsylvania won't be far behind that once polls are released for it.
Click to expand...



Trump has brought back the jobs to PA. He has that wrapped up


----------



## GreenAndBlue

And those 5 states now sees the mueller report showing trump was not guilty of anything 

That also will boost trump


----------



## sakinago

U2Edge said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> lemme splain how this whole prosecuting thing works. Cohen went down for tax evasion, 5 counts of it. He was offered a cushy plea deal to cop to a campaign finance violation too, in hopes they can piggy back off of that and get trump too. Here’s the problem with going after trump for what Cohen copped too. They already tried to convict John Edwards of paying like 1 million in hush money to his mistress. John Edwards was acquitted because paying hush money is no more influencing a campaign than it is getting a hair cut, or buying a shirt that someone blue collar would wear. The difference between Edwards and trump is that Trump has been paying women off long before he even ran for president, so it’s even harder to claim this was a violation.
> 
> Had they only tried to convict Cohen with campaign violations, Cohen would have told them to kick rocks, see you in court. But they had his dice in a vice with the 5 counts of tax evasion. That’s the reality of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, will see what happens when the child is no longer in the White House on January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea trumps a child...but you’re really out childing him right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be falling in love with me then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn’t vote for trump, in fact I started many threads heavily criticizing trump which you can feel free to look up. Can’t help but point out how bat shit crazy the left has become.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did you vote for in 2016?
Click to expand...

Pinched my nose and voted for Johnson


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, the media, academics and researchers, all use polling to try to predict where the country is going and how to set up campaign strategy and where to send money. All of this polling data right now, shows that Trump is in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sudden change in the USA today poll on the approval of trump. Now nearly tied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the average of all the polls and you'll see the trouble Trump is in. Look below:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong it's the same as 2016 and trump won easily
> 
> 
> The same 5 states
> 
> 
> Trump has brought the jobs to those 5
> 
> So trump will win easily
Click to expand...


Trump did not win easily in 2016. He lost the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. His margins of victory in the states of Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin were each bellow 1%. A combined 77,000 votes got him over the top in those three states, a small amount considering the number of people voting in those states. 

Nothing is the same as 2016 because this time Trump is the incumbent. He is losing to Biden in polls of Michigan and Wisconsin right now. An average of 42.5% approval is poor for a President trying to be re-elected. Whatever jobs he is alleged to have created in those states, its not helping him at all. Most people want Trump out of the White House. Given that most people want Trump gone, its unlikely he will be able to find a way to stay beyond January 20, 2021.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida will be extremely close. Michigan and Pennsylvania are good bets to go Democrat, The 1 electoral vote that Trump won in Maine is likely to go to Democrats because of the state's numbered voting system. Republicans are in potential trouble in Georgia and Arizona, Even Texas Republicans are worried. No states in the Clinton column seem to be in comparable danger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big rise in the steel industry will win PA again for trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Offset by the Coal industry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not offset at all
> 
> In addition is the understanding
> 
> More steel jobs and more coal jobs !!
> 
> Trump has PA wrapped up for 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a state like PA wrapped up when you barley won it by 44,000 votes, less than 1 percentage point. Of all the states that Trump won in 2016, he is most vulnerable in PA, Wisconsin, and Michigan, because of the tiny margins he won those states by in 2016. Since Trump is less popular now than he was in 2016, no matter who the Democrats put up, they are going to beat Trump in these three states.
> 
> Plus, current polling shows Biden ahead of Trump by 8 points in both Michigan and Wisconsin. Pennsylvania won't be far behind that once polls are released for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has brought back the jobs to PA. He has that wrapped up
Click to expand...


A lot of people in Pennsylvania don't like Trump. Trump is not as popular as Barack Obama was in Pennsylvania. Barack Obama got more votes than Trump did both in 2008 and 2012. Given that Biden is slaughtering Trump in current polling in Michigan and Wisconsin, its likely the first polls in Pennsylvania will show the same thing.


----------



## Mike473

I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it won't be Biden. He is a total joke. A pushover. Only Sanders is more of a pushover. Polls this far out mean nothing. As people get to know the other candidates, the race will change and a front runner will emerge. A national poll had Clinton up by 14 points with just 2 weeks to go, and was off by a mile.

 I still think Clinton and Beto will form a ticket.


----------



## U2Edge

sakinago said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, will see what happens when the child is no longer in the White House on January 20, 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea trumps a child...but you’re really out childing him right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be falling in love with me then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn’t vote for trump, in fact I started many threads heavily criticizing trump which you can feel free to look up. Can’t help but point out how bat shit crazy the left has become.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did you vote for in 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pinched my nose and voted for Johnson
Click to expand...


So you voted for someone who had no chance of winning. Essentially a vote for Trump, since not voting or voting for an unelectable candidate is essentially supporting the victor in the election.


----------



## U2Edge

Mike473 said:


> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it won't be Biden. He is a total joke. A pushover. Only Sanders is more of a pushover. Polls this far out mean nothing. As people get to know the other candidates, the race will change and a front runner will emerge. A national poll had Clinton up by 14 points with just 2 weeks to go, and was off by a mile.
> 
> I still think Clinton and Beto will form a ticket.



Well, if Biden is a total Joke, why is he kicking Trumps ass in the latest polls in Michigan, Wisconsin as well as the national polls? Plus, polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. If your opinion on polling is formed by what happened in 2016, then you will be in for a rude awakening in 2020. Most polling is pretty accurate within certain margins. 

The average of the latest 5 polls for the Democratic nomination shows the following:

Biden: 29.4%

Sanders: 23.4%

Harris: 10.4%

Beto O'Rourke: 8%

Warren: 6.6%

Booker: 4%

Klobuchar: 2.3%

Buttigieg: 1.3%

Hickenlooper: 1%

Castro: .8%

Inslee: .8%

Gillibrand: .4%

*Regardless of what people say, Biden is riding high and he hasn't even declared yet. Biden has the advantaged of being on the national ticket into Presidential elections in 2008 and 2012 and winning both times. He served as Vice President for 8 years in an administration that is more POPULAR than the current administration. He is a known entity and people like him. Both positives for Biden and explains why he leads the current list average. *


----------



## boedicca

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sudden change in the USA today poll on the approval of trump. Now nearly tied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the average of all the polls and you'll see the trouble Trump is in. Look below:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong it's the same as 2016 and trump won easily
> 
> 
> The same 5 states
> 
> 
> Trump has brought the jobs to those 5
> 
> So trump will win easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump did not win easily in 2016. He lost the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. His margins of victory in the states of Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin were each bellow 1%. A combined 77,000 votes got him over the top in those three states, a small amount considering the number of people voting in those states.
> 
> Nothing is the same as 2016 because this time Trump is the incumbent. He is losing to Biden in polls of Michigan and Wisconsin right now. An average of 42.5% approval is poor for a President trying to be re-elected. Whatever jobs he is alleged to have created in those states, its not helping him at all. Most people want Trump out of the White House. Given that most people want Trump gone, its unlikely he will be able to find a way to stay beyond January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...



He easily one the Electoral College, which is what the U.S. as a Democratic REPUBLIC uses to elect a President.  We don't need your mob rule.


----------



## boedicca

U2Edge said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it won't be Biden. He is a total joke. A pushover. Only Sanders is more of a pushover. Polls this far out mean nothing. As people get to know the other candidates, the race will change and a front runner will emerge. A national poll had Clinton up by 14 points with just 2 weeks to go, and was off by a mile.
> 
> I still think Clinton and Beto will form a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Biden is a total Joke, why is he kicking Trumps ass in the latest polls in Michigan, Wisconsin as well as the national polls? Plus, polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. If your opinion on polling is formed by what happened in 2016, then you will be in for a rude awakening in 2020. Most polling is pretty accurate within certain margins.
> 
> The average of the latest 5 polls for the Democratic nomination shows the following:
> 
> Biden: 29.4%
> 
> Sanders: 23.4%
> 
> Harris: 10.4%
> 
> Beto O'Rourke: 8%
> 
> Warren: 6.6%
> 
> Booker: 4%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2.3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 1.3%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 1%
> 
> Castro: .8%
> 
> Inslee: .8%
> 
> Gillibrand: .4%
> 
> *Regardless of what people say, Biden is riding high and he hasn't even declared yet. Biden has the advantaged of being on the national ticket into Presidential elections in 2008 and 2012 and winning both times. He served as Vice President for 8 years in an administration that is more POPULAR than the current administration. He is a known entity and people like him. Both positives for Biden and explains why he leads the current list average. *
Click to expand...



Funny how the Party of Intersectional Grievance Olympics is going to choose an old white guy.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sakinago said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, will see what happens when the child is no longer in the White House on January 20, 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea trumps a child...but you’re really out childing him right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be falling in love with me then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn’t vote for trump, in fact I started many threads heavily criticizing trump which you can feel free to look up. Can’t help but point out how bat shit crazy the left has become.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did you vote for in 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pinched my nose and voted for Johnson
Click to expand...

/——/ So you wasted your vote.


----------



## Mike473

U2Edge said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it won't be Biden. He is a total joke. A pushover. Only Sanders is more of a pushover. Polls this far out mean nothing. As people get to know the other candidates, the race will change and a front runner will emerge. A national poll had Clinton up by 14 points with just 2 weeks to go, and was off by a mile.
> 
> I still think Clinton and Beto will form a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Biden is a total Joke, why is he kicking Trumps ass in the latest polls in Michigan, Wisconsin as well as the national polls? Plus, polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. If your opinion on polling is formed by what happened in 2016, then you will be in for a rude awakening in 2020. Most polling is pretty accurate within certain margins.
> 
> The average of the latest 5 polls for the Democratic nomination shows the following:
> 
> Biden: 29.4%
> 
> Sanders: 23.4%
> 
> Harris: 10.4%
> 
> Beto O'Rourke: 8%
> 
> Warren: 6.6%
> 
> Booker: 4%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2.3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 1.3%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 1%
> 
> Castro: .8%
> 
> Inslee: .8%
> 
> Gillibrand: .4%
> 
> *Regardless of what people say, Biden is riding high and he hasn't even declared yet. Biden has the advantaged of being on the national ticket into Presidential elections in 2008 and 2012 and winning both times. He served as Vice President for 8 years in an administration that is more POPULAR than the current administration. He is a known entity and people like him. Both positives for Biden and explains why he leads the current list average. *
Click to expand...


Biden got destroyed by Mike Dukakis for crying out loud. The same Mike Dukakis that polls claimed had an insurmountable 17 point lead over Bush at the end of July 1988.

Biden got crushed by Clinton and Obama in 2008.

I don't just rely on polls from 2016. We have many to choose from. I also like Coakley by 15 one week out against Scott Brown here in Massachusetts. Of course, Gillum by 9 in Florida was an instant classic from the 2018 mid terms. There are so many to choose from.

You are right that polling can sometimes be very accurate, but not when the organizations doing them have an agenda or an axe to grind.


----------



## Avatar4321

Not sure why Paul’s matter almost 2 years out.

Biden can beat Trump. Trump can beat Biden too.

Biden probably has a better chance of beating trump because he can attack old school democrats. The left has gotten so far off the deep end that Biden looks moderate in comparison.

He needs to pick another moderate vp though. If he picks a radical like Abrams he won’t survive his first term if he got elected


----------



## Mike473

Avatar4321 said:


> Not sure why Paul’s matter almost 2 years out.
> 
> Biden can beat Trump. Trump can beat Biden too.
> 
> Biden probably has a better chance of beating trump because he can attack old school democrats. The left has gotten so far off the deep end that Biden looks moderate in comparison.
> 
> He needs to pick another moderate vp though. If he picks a radical like Abrams he won’t survive his first term if he got elected



In reality, it doesn't matter what Biden's head to head with Trump might look like, he is never getting past the other Dem candidates.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mike473 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it won't be Biden. He is a total joke. A pushover. Only Sanders is more of a pushover. Polls this far out mean nothing. As people get to know the other candidates, the race will change and a front runner will emerge. A national poll had Clinton up by 14 points with just 2 weeks to go, and was off by a mile.
> 
> I still think Clinton and Beto will form a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Biden is a total Joke, why is he kicking Trumps ass in the latest polls in Michigan, Wisconsin as well as the national polls? Plus, polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. If your opinion on polling is formed by what happened in 2016, then you will be in for a rude awakening in 2020. Most polling is pretty accurate within certain margins.
> 
> The average of the latest 5 polls for the Democratic nomination shows the following:
> 
> Biden: 29.4%
> 
> Sanders: 23.4%
> 
> Harris: 10.4%
> 
> Beto O'Rourke: 8%
> 
> Warren: 6.6%
> 
> Booker: 4%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2.3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 1.3%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 1%
> 
> Castro: .8%
> 
> Inslee: .8%
> 
> Gillibrand: .4%
> 
> *Regardless of what people say, Biden is riding high and he hasn't even declared yet. Biden has the advantaged of being on the national ticket into Presidential elections in 2008 and 2012 and winning both times. He served as Vice President for 8 years in an administration that is more POPULAR than the current administration. He is a known entity and people like him. Both positives for Biden and explains why he leads the current list average. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden got destroyed by Mike Dukakis for crying out loud. The same Mike Dukakis that polls claimed had an insurmountable 17 point lead over Bush at the end of July 1988.
> 
> Biden got crushed by Clinton and Obama in 2008.
> 
> I don't just rely on polls from 2016. We have many to choose from. I also like Coakley by 15 one week out against Scott Brown here in Massachusetts. Of course, Gillum by 9 in Florida was an instant classic from the 2018 mid terms. There are so many to choose from.
> 
> You are right that polling can sometimes be very accurate, but not when the organizations doing them have an agenda or an axe to grind.
Click to expand...


 Since then Biden has been the Vice President for two terms under a president who for some reason half the country still likes. On top of that the other candidates are going so far left he looks moderate. 

The nominee for the Dems will be Biden or Beto. Sanders is a wild card at this point.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mike473 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why Paul’s matter almost 2 years out.
> 
> Biden can beat Trump. Trump can beat Biden too.
> 
> Biden probably has a better chance of beating trump because he can attack old school democrats. The left has gotten so far off the deep end that Biden looks moderate in comparison.
> 
> He needs to pick another moderate vp though. If he picks a radical like Abrams he won’t survive his first term if he got elected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, it doesn't matter what Biden's head to head with Trump might look like, he is never getting past the other Dem candidates.
Click to expand...


I disagree. He is probably one of the few candidates who could survive this primary


----------



## Mike473

Avatar4321 said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it won't be Biden. He is a total joke. A pushover. Only Sanders is more of a pushover. Polls this far out mean nothing. As people get to know the other candidates, the race will change and a front runner will emerge. A national poll had Clinton up by 14 points with just 2 weeks to go, and was off by a mile.
> 
> I still think Clinton and Beto will form a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Biden is a total Joke, why is he kicking Trumps ass in the latest polls in Michigan, Wisconsin as well as the national polls? Plus, polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. If your opinion on polling is formed by what happened in 2016, then you will be in for a rude awakening in 2020. Most polling is pretty accurate within certain margins.
> 
> The average of the latest 5 polls for the Democratic nomination shows the following:
> 
> Biden: 29.4%
> 
> Sanders: 23.4%
> 
> Harris: 10.4%
> 
> Beto O'Rourke: 8%
> 
> Warren: 6.6%
> 
> Booker: 4%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2.3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 1.3%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 1%
> 
> Castro: .8%
> 
> Inslee: .8%
> 
> Gillibrand: .4%
> 
> *Regardless of what people say, Biden is riding high and he hasn't even declared yet. Biden has the advantaged of being on the national ticket into Presidential elections in 2008 and 2012 and winning both times. He served as Vice President for 8 years in an administration that is more POPULAR than the current administration. He is a known entity and people like him. Both positives for Biden and explains why he leads the current list average. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden got destroyed by Mike Dukakis for crying out loud. The same Mike Dukakis that polls claimed had an insurmountable 17 point lead over Bush at the end of July 1988.
> 
> Biden got crushed by Clinton and Obama in 2008.
> 
> I don't just rely on polls from 2016. We have many to choose from. I also like Coakley by 15 one week out against Scott Brown here in Massachusetts. Of course, Gillum by 9 in Florida was an instant classic from the 2018 mid terms. There are so many to choose from.
> 
> You are right that polling can sometimes be very accurate, but not when the organizations doing them have an agenda or an axe to grind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since then Biden has been the Vice President for two terms under a president who for some reason half the country still likes. On top of that the other candidates are going so far left he looks moderate.
> 
> The nominee for the Dems will be Biden or Beto. Sanders is a wild card at this point.
Click to expand...


I think Beto is a much stronger possibility. Sanders already showed he doesn't have the back bone to take center stage.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Avatar4321 said:


> Not sure why Paul’s matter almost 2 years out.
> 
> Biden can beat Trump. Trump can beat Biden too.
> 
> Biden probably has a better chance of beating trump because he can attack old school democrats. The left has gotten so far off the deep end that Biden looks moderate in comparison.
> 
> He needs to pick another moderate vp though. If he picks a radical like Abrams he won’t survive his first term if he got elected


/——/ I still like the Weiner/Holder ticket


----------



## U2Edge

boedicca said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sudden change in the USA today poll on the approval of trump. Now nearly tied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the average of all the polls and you'll see the trouble Trump is in. Look below:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong it's the same as 2016 and trump won easily
> 
> 
> The same 5 states
> 
> 
> Trump has brought the jobs to those 5
> 
> So trump will win easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump did not win easily in 2016. He lost the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. His margins of victory in the states of Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin were each bellow 1%. A combined 77,000 votes got him over the top in those three states, a small amount considering the number of people voting in those states.
> 
> Nothing is the same as 2016 because this time Trump is the incumbent. He is losing to Biden in polls of Michigan and Wisconsin right now. An average of 42.5% approval is poor for a President trying to be re-elected. Whatever jobs he is alleged to have created in those states, its not helping him at all. Most people want Trump out of the White House. Given that most people want Trump gone, its unlikely he will be able to find a way to stay beyond January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He easily one the Electoral College, which is what the U.S. as a Democratic REPUBLIC uses to elect a President.  We don't need your mob rule.
Click to expand...


He won, but not easily, as I carefully explained above.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mike473 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it won't be Biden. He is a total joke. A pushover. Only Sanders is more of a pushover. Polls this far out mean nothing. As people get to know the other candidates, the race will change and a front runner will emerge. A national poll had Clinton up by 14 points with just 2 weeks to go, and was off by a mile.
> 
> I still think Clinton and Beto will form a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Biden is a total Joke, why is he kicking Trumps ass in the latest polls in Michigan, Wisconsin as well as the national polls? Plus, polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. If your opinion on polling is formed by what happened in 2016, then you will be in for a rude awakening in 2020. Most polling is pretty accurate within certain margins.
> 
> The average of the latest 5 polls for the Democratic nomination shows the following:
> 
> Biden: 29.4%
> 
> Sanders: 23.4%
> 
> Harris: 10.4%
> 
> Beto O'Rourke: 8%
> 
> Warren: 6.6%
> 
> Booker: 4%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2.3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 1.3%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 1%
> 
> Castro: .8%
> 
> Inslee: .8%
> 
> Gillibrand: .4%
> 
> *Regardless of what people say, Biden is riding high and he hasn't even declared yet. Biden has the advantaged of being on the national ticket into Presidential elections in 2008 and 2012 and winning both times. He served as Vice President for 8 years in an administration that is more POPULAR than the current administration. He is a known entity and people like him. Both positives for Biden and explains why he leads the current list average. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden got destroyed by Mike Dukakis for crying out loud. The same Mike Dukakis that polls claimed had an insurmountable 17 point lead over Bush at the end of July 1988.
> 
> Biden got crushed by Clinton and Obama in 2008.
> 
> I don't just rely on polls from 2016. We have many to choose from. I also like Coakley by 15 one week out against Scott Brown here in Massachusetts. Of course, Gillum by 9 in Florida was an instant classic from the 2018 mid terms. There are so many to choose from.
> 
> You are right that polling can sometimes be very accurate, but not when the organizations doing them have an agenda or an axe to grind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since then Biden has been the Vice President for two terms under a president who for some reason half the country still likes. On top of that the other candidates are going so far left he looks moderate.
> 
> The nominee for the Dems will be Biden or Beto. Sanders is a wild card at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Beto is a much stronger possibility. Sanders already showed he doesn't have the back bone to take center stage.
Click to expand...


I think Beto and Sanders have a problem Biden doesn’t. They will divide the passions of the extreme nutcases in the party. The same group the rest of the candidates are courting.

 But I suppose we will see soon enough


----------



## U2Edge

boedicca said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it won't be Biden. He is a total joke. A pushover. Only Sanders is more of a pushover. Polls this far out mean nothing. As people get to know the other candidates, the race will change and a front runner will emerge. A national poll had Clinton up by 14 points with just 2 weeks to go, and was off by a mile.
> 
> I still think Clinton and Beto will form a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Biden is a total Joke, why is he kicking Trumps ass in the latest polls in Michigan, Wisconsin as well as the national polls? Plus, polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. If your opinion on polling is formed by what happened in 2016, then you will be in for a rude awakening in 2020. Most polling is pretty accurate within certain margins.
> 
> The average of the latest 5 polls for the Democratic nomination shows the following:
> 
> Biden: 29.4%
> 
> Sanders: 23.4%
> 
> Harris: 10.4%
> 
> Beto O'Rourke: 8%
> 
> Warren: 6.6%
> 
> Booker: 4%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2.3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 1.3%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 1%
> 
> Castro: .8%
> 
> Inslee: .8%
> 
> Gillibrand: .4%
> 
> *Regardless of what people say, Biden is riding high and he hasn't even declared yet. Biden has the advantaged of being on the national ticket into Presidential elections in 2008 and 2012 and winning both times. He served as Vice President for 8 years in an administration that is more POPULAR than the current administration. He is a known entity and people like him. Both positives for Biden and explains why he leads the current list average. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the Party of Intersectional Grievance Olympics is going to choose an old white guy.
Click to expand...


Its the best way to peal off votes from the old white guy in the White House. The Democrats already have the female and minority vote locked up. Biden peals off old white men from Trump.


----------



## boedicca

U2Edge said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it won't be Biden. He is a total joke. A pushover. Only Sanders is more of a pushover. Polls this far out mean nothing. As people get to know the other candidates, the race will change and a front runner will emerge. A national poll had Clinton up by 14 points with just 2 weeks to go, and was off by a mile.
> 
> I still think Clinton and Beto will form a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Biden is a total Joke, why is he kicking Trumps ass in the latest polls in Michigan, Wisconsin as well as the national polls? Plus, polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. If your opinion on polling is formed by what happened in 2016, then you will be in for a rude awakening in 2020. Most polling is pretty accurate within certain margins.
> 
> The average of the latest 5 polls for the Democratic nomination shows the following:
> 
> Biden: 29.4%
> 
> Sanders: 23.4%
> 
> Harris: 10.4%
> 
> Beto O'Rourke: 8%
> 
> Warren: 6.6%
> 
> Booker: 4%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2.3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 1.3%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 1%
> 
> Castro: .8%
> 
> Inslee: .8%
> 
> Gillibrand: .4%
> 
> *Regardless of what people say, Biden is riding high and he hasn't even declared yet. Biden has the advantaged of being on the national ticket into Presidential elections in 2008 and 2012 and winning both times. He served as Vice President for 8 years in an administration that is more POPULAR than the current administration. He is a known entity and people like him. Both positives for Biden and explains why he leads the current list average. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the Party of Intersectional Grievance Olympics is going to choose an old white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its the best way to peal off votes from the old white guy in the White House. The Democrats already have the female and minority vote locked up. Biden peals off old white men from Trump.
Click to expand...



IOW, the diversity schtick is just pablum for gulilble stooges.


----------



## U2Edge

Mike473 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it won't be Biden. He is a total joke. A pushover. Only Sanders is more of a pushover. Polls this far out mean nothing. As people get to know the other candidates, the race will change and a front runner will emerge. A national poll had Clinton up by 14 points with just 2 weeks to go, and was off by a mile.
> 
> I still think Clinton and Beto will form a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Biden is a total Joke, why is he kicking Trumps ass in the latest polls in Michigan, Wisconsin as well as the national polls? Plus, polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. If your opinion on polling is formed by what happened in 2016, then you will be in for a rude awakening in 2020. Most polling is pretty accurate within certain margins.
> 
> The average of the latest 5 polls for the Democratic nomination shows the following:
> 
> Biden: 29.4%
> 
> Sanders: 23.4%
> 
> Harris: 10.4%
> 
> Beto O'Rourke: 8%
> 
> Warren: 6.6%
> 
> Booker: 4%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2.3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 1.3%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 1%
> 
> Castro: .8%
> 
> Inslee: .8%
> 
> Gillibrand: .4%
> 
> *Regardless of what people say, Biden is riding high and he hasn't even declared yet. Biden has the advantaged of being on the national ticket into Presidential elections in 2008 and 2012 and winning both times. He served as Vice President for 8 years in an administration that is more POPULAR than the current administration. He is a known entity and people like him. Both positives for Biden and explains why he leads the current list average. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden got destroyed by Mike Dukakis for crying out loud. The same Mike Dukakis that polls claimed had an insurmountable 17 point lead over Bush at the end of July 1988.
> 
> Biden got crushed by Clinton and Obama in 2008.
> 
> I don't just rely on polls from 2016. We have many to choose from. I also like Coakley by 15 one week out against Scott Brown here in Massachusetts. Of course, Gillum by 9 in Florida was an instant classic from the 2018 mid terms. There are so many to choose from.
> 
> You are right that polling can sometimes be very accurate, but not when the organizations doing them have an agenda or an axe to grind.
Click to expand...


At this point in time, this polling is the most accurate indication, of how the election will turn out. What factual data do you have to show that the current polling is wrong?

1988 was a different time. Biden has now been Vice President for 8 years. He is well known across America and people generally like him. He is in a different position now from 1988 or even 2008. That's why he is leading in the polls.


----------



## U2Edge

Avatar4321 said:


> Not sure why Paul’s matter almost 2 years out.
> 
> Biden can beat Trump. Trump can beat Biden too.
> 
> Biden probably has a better chance of beating trump because he can attack old school democrats. The left has gotten so far off the deep end that Biden looks moderate in comparison.
> 
> He needs to pick another moderate vp though. If he picks a radical like Abrams he won’t survive his first term if he got elected



Were about 18 months out from the 2020 election, not two years.


----------



## U2Edge

Mike473 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why Paul’s matter almost 2 years out.
> 
> Biden can beat Trump. Trump can beat Biden too.
> 
> Biden probably has a better chance of beating trump because he can attack old school democrats. The left has gotten so far off the deep end that Biden looks moderate in comparison.
> 
> He needs to pick another moderate vp though. If he picks a radical like Abrams he won’t survive his first term if he got elected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, it doesn't matter what Biden's head to head with Trump might look like, he is never getting past the other Dem candidates.
Click to expand...



He already is past the other Dem candidates. He currently leads the large pack with 29.4% of the vote. Sanders is second with 23%. Harris is a distant third with only 10%.


----------



## U2Edge

Mike473 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it won't be Biden. He is a total joke. A pushover. Only Sanders is more of a pushover. Polls this far out mean nothing. As people get to know the other candidates, the race will change and a front runner will emerge. A national poll had Clinton up by 14 points with just 2 weeks to go, and was off by a mile.
> 
> I still think Clinton and Beto will form a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Biden is a total Joke, why is he kicking Trumps ass in the latest polls in Michigan, Wisconsin as well as the national polls? Plus, polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. If your opinion on polling is formed by what happened in 2016, then you will be in for a rude awakening in 2020. Most polling is pretty accurate within certain margins.
> 
> The average of the latest 5 polls for the Democratic nomination shows the following:
> 
> Biden: 29.4%
> 
> Sanders: 23.4%
> 
> Harris: 10.4%
> 
> Beto O'Rourke: 8%
> 
> Warren: 6.6%
> 
> Booker: 4%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2.3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 1.3%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 1%
> 
> Castro: .8%
> 
> Inslee: .8%
> 
> Gillibrand: .4%
> 
> *Regardless of what people say, Biden is riding high and he hasn't even declared yet. Biden has the advantaged of being on the national ticket into Presidential elections in 2008 and 2012 and winning both times. He served as Vice President for 8 years in an administration that is more POPULAR than the current administration. He is a known entity and people like him. Both positives for Biden and explains why he leads the current list average. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden got destroyed by Mike Dukakis for crying out loud. The same Mike Dukakis that polls claimed had an insurmountable 17 point lead over Bush at the end of July 1988.
> 
> Biden got crushed by Clinton and Obama in 2008.
> 
> I don't just rely on polls from 2016. We have many to choose from. I also like Coakley by 15 one week out against Scott Brown here in Massachusetts. Of course, Gillum by 9 in Florida was an instant classic from the 2018 mid terms. There are so many to choose from.
> 
> You are right that polling can sometimes be very accurate, but not when the organizations doing them have an agenda or an axe to grind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since then Biden has been the Vice President for two terms under a president who for some reason half the country still likes. On top of that the other candidates are going so far left he looks moderate.
> 
> The nominee for the Dems will be Biden or Beto. Sanders is a wild card at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Beto is a much stronger possibility. Sanders already showed he doesn't have the back bone to take center stage.
Click to expand...


Beto is at 8% right now when averaging the polls. People know and trust Biden because he was Vice President for 8 years. That's a tough hill to climb for Beto who is relatively unknown and relatively inexperienced.


----------



## U2Edge

Avatar4321 said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it won't be Biden. He is a total joke. A pushover. Only Sanders is more of a pushover. Polls this far out mean nothing. As people get to know the other candidates, the race will change and a front runner will emerge. A national poll had Clinton up by 14 points with just 2 weeks to go, and was off by a mile.
> 
> I still think Clinton and Beto will form a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Biden is a total Joke, why is he kicking Trumps ass in the latest polls in Michigan, Wisconsin as well as the national polls? Plus, polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. If your opinion on polling is formed by what happened in 2016, then you will be in for a rude awakening in 2020. Most polling is pretty accurate within certain margins.
> 
> The average of the latest 5 polls for the Democratic nomination shows the following:
> 
> Biden: 29.4%
> 
> Sanders: 23.4%
> 
> Harris: 10.4%
> 
> Beto O'Rourke: 8%
> 
> Warren: 6.6%
> 
> Booker: 4%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2.3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 1.3%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 1%
> 
> Castro: .8%
> 
> Inslee: .8%
> 
> Gillibrand: .4%
> 
> *Regardless of what people say, Biden is riding high and he hasn't even declared yet. Biden has the advantaged of being on the national ticket into Presidential elections in 2008 and 2012 and winning both times. He served as Vice President for 8 years in an administration that is more POPULAR than the current administration. He is a known entity and people like him. Both positives for Biden and explains why he leads the current list average. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden got destroyed by Mike Dukakis for crying out loud. The same Mike Dukakis that polls claimed had an insurmountable 17 point lead over Bush at the end of July 1988.
> 
> Biden got crushed by Clinton and Obama in 2008.
> 
> I don't just rely on polls from 2016. We have many to choose from. I also like Coakley by 15 one week out against Scott Brown here in Massachusetts. Of course, Gillum by 9 in Florida was an instant classic from the 2018 mid terms. There are so many to choose from.
> 
> You are right that polling can sometimes be very accurate, but not when the organizations doing them have an agenda or an axe to grind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since then Biden has been the Vice President for two terms under a president who for some reason half the country still likes. On top of that the other candidates are going so far left he looks moderate.
> 
> The nominee for the Dems will be Biden or Beto. Sanders is a wild card at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Beto is a much stronger possibility. Sanders already showed he doesn't have the back bone to take center stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Beto and Sanders have a problem Biden doesn’t. They will divide the passions of the extreme nutcases in the party. The same group the rest of the candidates are courting.
> 
> But I suppose we will see soon enough
Click to expand...


That's the thing, Biden well known, Vice President for 8 years and liked by many. A relative moderate compared to the others as well as being seen as more electable. The rest of the crowded field sort of divides the "not-Joe Biden" vote. The more crowded the field, the more It helps Biden.


----------



## Mike473

U2Edge said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Biden is a total Joke, why is he kicking Trumps ass in the latest polls in Michigan, Wisconsin as well as the national polls? Plus, polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. If your opinion on polling is formed by what happened in 2016, then you will be in for a rude awakening in 2020. Most polling is pretty accurate within certain margins.
> 
> The average of the latest 5 polls for the Democratic nomination shows the following:
> 
> Biden: 29.4%
> 
> Sanders: 23.4%
> 
> Harris: 10.4%
> 
> Beto O'Rourke: 8%
> 
> Warren: 6.6%
> 
> Booker: 4%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2.3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 1.3%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 1%
> 
> Castro: .8%
> 
> Inslee: .8%
> 
> Gillibrand: .4%
> 
> *Regardless of what people say, Biden is riding high and he hasn't even declared yet. Biden has the advantaged of being on the national ticket into Presidential elections in 2008 and 2012 and winning both times. He served as Vice President for 8 years in an administration that is more POPULAR than the current administration. He is a known entity and people like him. Both positives for Biden and explains why he leads the current list average. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden got destroyed by Mike Dukakis for crying out loud. The same Mike Dukakis that polls claimed had an insurmountable 17 point lead over Bush at the end of July 1988.
> 
> Biden got crushed by Clinton and Obama in 2008.
> 
> I don't just rely on polls from 2016. We have many to choose from. I also like Coakley by 15 one week out against Scott Brown here in Massachusetts. Of course, Gillum by 9 in Florida was an instant classic from the 2018 mid terms. There are so many to choose from.
> 
> You are right that polling can sometimes be very accurate, but not when the organizations doing them have an agenda or an axe to grind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since then Biden has been the Vice President for two terms under a president who for some reason half the country still likes. On top of that the other candidates are going so far left he looks moderate.
> 
> The nominee for the Dems will be Biden or Beto. Sanders is a wild card at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Beto is a much stronger possibility. Sanders already showed he doesn't have the back bone to take center stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Beto and Sanders have a problem Biden doesn’t. They will divide the passions of the extreme nutcases in the party. The same group the rest of the candidates are courting.
> 
> But I suppose we will see soon enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the thing, Biden well known, Vice President for 8 years and liked by many. A relative moderate compared to the others as well as being seen as more electable. The rest of the crowded field sort of divides the "not-Joe Biden" vote. The more crowded the field, the more It helps Biden.
Click to expand...


I see Biden in a similar way to Jeb Bush. Jeb was the clear front runner going into 2016. He had a large financial advantage as well. But, he was crushed easily.

When the debates begin and the others focus on him, he will begin to put his foot in his mouth and it will be over for him rather quickly. What's the different between now and 1988 for Biden? Biden is an old man now pushing 80 years old vs a hungry group of young competitors.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mike473 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden got destroyed by Mike Dukakis for crying out loud. The same Mike Dukakis that polls claimed had an insurmountable 17 point lead over Bush at the end of July 1988.
> 
> Biden got crushed by Clinton and Obama in 2008.
> 
> I don't just rely on polls from 2016. We have many to choose from. I also like Coakley by 15 one week out against Scott Brown here in Massachusetts. Of course, Gillum by 9 in Florida was an instant classic from the 2018 mid terms. There are so many to choose from.
> 
> You are right that polling can sometimes be very accurate, but not when the organizations doing them have an agenda or an axe to grind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then Biden has been the Vice President for two terms under a president who for some reason half the country still likes. On top of that the other candidates are going so far left he looks moderate.
> 
> The nominee for the Dems will be Biden or Beto. Sanders is a wild card at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Beto is a much stronger possibility. Sanders already showed he doesn't have the back bone to take center stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Beto and Sanders have a problem Biden doesn’t. They will divide the passions of the extreme nutcases in the party. The same group the rest of the candidates are courting.
> 
> But I suppose we will see soon enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the thing, Biden well known, Vice President for 8 years and liked by many. A relative moderate compared to the others as well as being seen as more electable. The rest of the crowded field sort of divides the "not-Joe Biden" vote. The more crowded the field, the more It helps Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see Biden in a similar way to Jeb Bush. Jeb was the clear front runner going into 2016. He had a large financial advantage as well. But, he was crushed easily.
> 
> When the debates begin and the others focus on him, he will begin to put his foot in his mouth and it will be over for him rather quickly. What's the different between now and 1988 for Biden? Biden is an old man now pushing 80 years old vs a hungry group of young competitors.
Click to expand...


I never saw Jeb as a front runner. I never saw him poll well


----------



## Mike473

Jeb Bush surges to lead GOP pack in new 2016 poll


----------



## Mike473

Poll: Bush surges to 2016 GOP frontrunner - CNNPolitics


----------



## Thinker101

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sudden change in the USA today poll on the approval of trump. Now nearly tied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the average of all the polls and you'll see the trouble Trump is in. Look below:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong it's the same as 2016 and trump won easily
> 
> 
> The same 5 states
> 
> 
> Trump has brought the jobs to those 5
> 
> So trump will win easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump did not win easily in 2016. He lost the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. His margins of victory in the states of Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin were each bellow 1%. A combined 77,000 votes got him over the top in those three states, a small amount considering the number of people voting in those states.
> 
> Nothing is the same as 2016 because this time Trump is the incumbent. He is losing to Biden in polls of Michigan and Wisconsin right now. An average of 42.5% approval is poor for a President trying to be re-elected. Whatever jobs he is alleged to have created in those states, its not helping him at all. Most people want Trump out of the White House. Given that most people want Trump gone, its unlikely he will be able to find a way to stay beyond January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...


Sure, with all the terrific candidates the Democrats are bringing to the table?  And in case you haven't heard, so far, Biden is not running.


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I didn’t understand this post at all until I saw the rewards for it. Apparently there’s a market to rank this stuff as funny, so incredibly low hanging fruit. Not a substantial market, but enough of one to keep weird shit alive like this.
> 
> 
> But in all honesty how could you not watch this shit and not have you’re predator defense systems not engage? I feel like I have to separate joe from every one of these kids with a punch to the face. At least trump kept it to pornstars. Like you can just sense the parents trying to intervene but be conflicted by it being joe Biden. Yea trump had his pussy grabber comments, but joe is getting waaaaay to friendly with children here. There’s no other word for it but creepy. Show me another politician who acts like this around kids and I’ll drop it being creepy. And then I’ll throw in a million. This shit is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was accused of sexual assault by over a dozen women. Trump accurately described engaging in sexual assault of women in a tape recording of a conversation he had with Billy Bush. Trump divorced and cheated on his first two wives. He has cheated on his third wife and illegally used his money to pay them to keep silent. His Lawyer, Cohen, is going to jail partly for this crime. Once Trump is not President, he will be facing jail time for this crime as well. Both Cohen and David Pecker of the national enquire are on record saying that Trump ordered the payments to keep women who he cheated on his wife with silent in order to influence the outcome of the 2016 election. That's against the law and Michael Cohen is going to jail for it since he helped arrange the payments.
> 
> Has Joe Biden done any of that? Nope. Sorry, but Biden wins this game easily. Most Women did not vote for Trump in 2016. Even more women will be voting against Trump in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those dozen women haven’t evolved into anything, and this was during the me too movement I believe, or at least around the same time. Trump was clearly being bragodacious with the pussy grabber comments. For trump to face jail time, you’d have to prove he never paid hush money to women before he was running, do you honestly think he didn’t?  Even then this is a murky area of is it a campaign expenditure, especially since the last time someone was charged with paying hush money he was acquitted, that was John Edwards. Paying hush money is no where near being against the law, which is why NDA’s exist. Cohen is also going to jail for other reasons too, and pretty much absolved trump if everything in his testimony and then just attacked his character. How is it I am explaining all this to you months and years after the fact? I notice you also didn’t say shit about Russia collusion, fancy that. That’s all I heard about for two fucking years. Now it looks like a clear abuse of power to run surveillance on someone using one source of oppo research that at the time was deemed at the very least highly suspect. So suspect CNN didn’t even touch it.
> 
> Biden on the other hand is on camera. He’s being super creepy on camera. He’s being creepy with 13 year old girls. He’s playing with and smelling their hair. He’s whispering in their ear how pretty they are. I want someone to watch that and try to tell me that the girls and their parents don’t look very uncomfortable at all. You can see pictures of his hands on where their breasts would be if they were developed. Yea Biden is fucking creepy. It hasn’t been just one moment you can explain away as just an awkward exchange. It’s a half dozen exchanges of him being fucking creepy. He was setting off warning bells with the parents and the girls. You can see a dad rush over to give him a handshake to insert himself in the creepiness. You can see a mom just grilling the fuck out of him while he’s being creepy. And you hear the camera man say dads gonna ge close by as a half joke when Biden asked for a photo with just the girl. Why would someone make that joke?
> 
> Correction: I watched it again, it’s not the cameraman who says dads gonna stand by pretty close, it’s the DAD saying it. Clearly he doesn’t perceive Biden as harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen is going to a jail, that is a fact! He is going to jail for doing something Trump told him to do. Trump get be brought up on the same charges because he is currently President. Once Trump is not President, he will face jail time for the same things as a Michael Cohen. David Pecker is also a witness to this, but he got an immunity deal. After Trump loses the 2020 election and leaves the White House on January 20, 2021, the clock will start ticking on when he will be sent to the slammer for the same things that Cohen will soon be serving time for. You can't say it was NOT illegal or NOT a crime, because it Cohen was already found guilty for it and will be serving Jail time for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wrong.  Paying the bimbos is not a crime.  The fact that Cohen chose to plead guilty to it was simple stupidity.  *
> *It does not affect Trump, see what Dershowitz says:*
> Dershowitz: Candidate Entitled To Pay Hush Money, Committed No Election Crime
> 
> *Cohen gets all of 3-years (actually 2) in prison for five counts of tax fraud and one count of making false statements to a bank.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you can always find a lawyer out there that will claim someone is innocent. Fact, Cohen is going to jail in part for what he did for Trump. Does not matter the amount of time that he is serving in jail. Jail is Jail. Trump will be facing the possibility of jail when he leaves the White House on January 20, 2021.
> 
> But please, continue to twist and contort yourself in the pathetic attempt of defending our child President, Donald Trump.
Click to expand...


*Please read my post again.  Cohen went to jail for his crimes, not Trump's.  I provided a link to prove my point.  If you can't prove your "fact", that Cohen got time for paying the bimbos, thanks for playing.  After 2-years of investigation by the Special Counsel Trump was proven innocent.  Please show respect for your president.*
Dershowitz: Candidate Entitled To Pay Hush Money, Committed No Election Crime


----------



## sakinago

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sudden change in the USA today poll on the approval of trump. Now nearly tied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the average of all the polls and you'll see the trouble Trump is in. Look below:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong it's the same as 2016 and trump won easily
> 
> 
> The same 5 states
> 
> 
> Trump has brought the jobs to those 5
> 
> So trump will win easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump did not win easily in 2016. He lost the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. His margins of victory in the states of Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin were each bellow 1%. A combined 77,000 votes got him over the top in those three states, a small amount considering the number of people voting in those states.
> 
> Nothing is the same as 2016 because this time Trump is the incumbent. He is losing to Biden in polls of Michigan and Wisconsin right now. An average of 42.5% approval is poor for a President trying to be re-elected. Whatever jobs he is alleged to have created in those states, its not helping him at all. Most people want Trump out of the White House. Given that most people want Trump gone, its unlikely he will be able to find a way to stay beyond January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...

Biden has probably the best shot to beat trump, but I seriously doubt Biden will win the nomination. Does have the intersectional cred and isn’t socialist enough


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2016?  Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sudden change in the USA today poll on the approval of trump. Now nearly tied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the average of all the polls and you'll see the trouble Trump is in. Look below:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong it's the same as 2016 and trump won easily
> 
> 
> The same 5 states
> 
> 
> Trump has brought the jobs to those 5
> 
> So trump will win easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump did not win easily in 2016. He lost the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. His margins of victory in the states of Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin were each bellow 1%. A combined 77,000 votes got him over the top in those three states, a small amount considering the number of people voting in those states.
> 
> Nothing is the same as 2016 because this time Trump is the incumbent. He is losing to Biden in polls of Michigan and Wisconsin right now. An average of 42.5% approval is poor for a President trying to be re-elected. Whatever jobs he is alleged to have created in those states, its not helping him at all. Most people want Trump out of the White House. Given that most people want Trump gone, its unlikely he will be able to find a way to stay beyond January 20, 2021.
Click to expand...

The electoral vote is what wins or loses an election 

Trump won easily 

And he has helped those swing states greatly so he has 202O   Wrapped up


----------



## mikegriffith1

Oh, wait until Biden starts giving speeches and interviews again. Then let's see what the numbers look like.


----------



## kyzr

*New FXN poll has Biden 47% and Trump 40%.  OK, put Biden up and lets get to it!*


----------



## GreenAndBlue

kyzr said:


> *New FXN poll has Biden 47% and Trump 40%.  OK, put Biden up and lets get to it!*


Biden would lose many supporters of the ones he beats and lose badly in the general election 2020


----------



## kyzr

GreenAndBlue said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New FXN poll has Biden 47% and Trump 40%.  OK, put Biden up and lets get to it!*
> 
> 
> 
> Biden would lose many supporters of the ones he beats and lose badly in the general election 2020
Click to expand...


*Its not about Biden as much as Trump needs to get more presidential.  Bashing John McCain, whining about Mueller, the Budget Deficit, his constant lying & exaggerating, how he plays the Mueller report, all affects voters.  He really needs to learn how to be president before he gets booted in 2020.*

*Here are the Trump promises that the dems will say Trump did not keep:  (and my replies in blue font)*
1. He told you he’d cut your taxes, and that the super-rich like him would pay more. You bought it. But his 2017 tax law has done the opposite. By 2027, according to the nonpartisan Tax Policy Center, the richest 1 percent will have received 83 percent of the tax cut and the richest 0.1 percent, 60 percent of it. But more than half of all Americans — 53 percent — will pay more in taxes. As Trump told his wealthy friends at Mar-a-Lago just days after the tax bill became law, “You all just got a lot richer.”
*OK #1, I agree with this. The top rate should have been raised.*

2. He promised that the average family would see a $4,000 pay raise because of the tax law. You bought it. But real wages for most Americans are lower today than they were before the tax law went into effect. *This is a lie, real wages are increasing*

3. He promised to close special interest loopholes that have been so good for Wall Street investors but unfair to American workers, especially the notorious “carried interest” loophole for private-equity, hedge fund, and real estate partners. You bought it. But the new tax law kept the “carried interest” loophole. *A lie, Congress makes Laws*

4. He promised to bring an end to Kim Jong-Un’s nuclear program. You bought it. Kim Jong-Un hasn’t denuclearized. *Work in-progress, he's doing better than any prior admin*

5. He told you he’d repeal Obamacare and replace it with something “beautiful,” including “insurance for everybody.” You bought it. But he didn’t repeal and he didn’t replace. (Just as well: His plan would have knocked at least 24 million Americans off health insurance, including many of you.) Instead, he’s doing what he can to cut it back and replace it with nothing. According to the Commonwealth Fund, about 4 million Americans have lost health insurance in the last two years. *McCain did this not Trump*

6. He told you he wouldn’t “cut Social Security like every other Republican and I’m not going to cut Medicare or Medicaid.” You bought it. But now he’s planning such cuts in order to deal with the ballooning deficit created, in part, by the new tax law for corporations and the rich. *The House and Senate create the Budget, not Trump*

7. He promised to protect anyone with pre-existing conditions. You bought it. But in June, his Justice Department told a federal court it would no longer defend provisions of Obamacare that protect patients with pre-existing conditions. Attorney General Jeff Sessions said the decision was made with Trump’s approval. *Healthcare was what the dems ran on in 2018, so its their responsibility. Fix it.*

8. He said he’d build a “wall” across the southern border.You believed him. But there’s no wall. *Yes there is a wall, it is being built, I'd have Mexico pay for it by adding a fee on "remittances"*

9. He told you he’d invest $1 trillion in our nation’s crumbling infrastructure. You bought it. But after his giant tax cut for corporations and millionaires, there’s no money left for infrastructure. *OK #2, Agree, lets see if the dems Budget includes any infrastructure spending*

10. He said he’d drain the Washington swamp. You bought it. But he’s brought into his administration more billionaires, CEOs, and Wall Street moguls than in any administration in history, to make laws that will enrich their businesses, and he’s filled departments and agencies with former lobbyists, lawyers and consultants who are crafting new policies for the same industries they recently worked for. * Disagree, Trump is creating jobs in the US, not getting bribed to move jobs overseas. Navarro and Lightheizer are doing an outstanding job of re-negotiating trade deals in favor of the US instead of China. Check out Hunter Biden's China and Ukraine deals before calling Trump's deals "swampy".*

11. He promised to re-institute a five-year ban on all executive branch officials lobbying the government for five years after they leave government.” You bought it. But the five-year ban he signed applies only to lobbying one’s former agency, not the government as a whole, and it doesn’t stop former officials from becoming lobbyists. *Inside baseball, meh*

12. He said he’d use his business experience to whip the White House into shape. You bought it. But he has created the most dysfunctional, back-stabbing White House in modern history, and has already fired and replaced so many assistants that people there barely know who’s in charge of what. *The WH is fine, not thrilled about Jared's security clearance, but otherwise the WH is functioning well. *

13. He told you he’d “bring down drug prices” by negotiating “like crazy” with drug companies. You bought it. But he hasn’t. *OK, #3, drug prices are a tough nut, the US pays for most drug research, congress needs to step in and help too. Trump can't write an EO and fix drug prices. It needs to be Congress.*

14. He told you he’d “stop foreign lobbyists from raising money for American elections.” You bought it. But foreign lobbyists are still raising money for American elections. *You mean like Hunter Biden? This is a swamp issue*

15. He promised “six weeks of paid maternity leave to any mother with a newborn child whose employer does not provide the benefit.” You bought it. But the giant tax cut for corporations and the rich doesn’t leave any money for this. *The giant tax cut for Corporations should have provided money for this, pass a fucking Law.*

16. He said he’d create tax-free dependent care savings accounts for younger and elderly dependents, and have the government match contributions low-income families put into their savings accounts. You bought it. He’s done neither.* I don't remember this one, need a link*

17. He said that on Day One he’d label China a “currency manipulator.” You bought it. But then he declared China is not a currency manipulator.  *Still negotiating with China, better than the prior admins*

18. He said he “won’t bomb Syria.” You bought it. Then he bombed Syria. *A lie, I remember him saying he'd bomb the shit out of Syria/ISIS.*

19. After pulling out of the Paris accord, he said he’d negotiate a better deal on the environment. You bought it. There have been no negotiations. *I don't recall Trump saying anything on the environment, but the Paris deal was stupid, why should the US pay $Trillions?*

20. He promised that the many women who accused him of sexual misconduct “will be sued after the election is over.” You bought it. He hasn’t sued them, presumably because he doesn’t want the truth to come out. *Dead issue.*

21. He said he would not be a president who took vacations, and criticized Barack Obama for taking too many vacations. You bought it. But since becoming President, he has spent a quarter of his days at one of his golf properties. *So what? He's doing more than any prior president*

22. He vowed to “push colleges to cut the skyrocketing cost of tuition.” You believed him. But he hasn’t. Instead, he’s made it easier for for-profit college to defraud students. *It takes Laws, congress needs to act. Colleges need to co-sign student loans.*

23. He said he’d force companies to keep jobs in America, and that there would be consequences for companies that shipped jobs abroad, especially government contractors. You believed him. Never before in U.S. history have federal contractors sent so many jobs overseas. There have been no consequences. *Trump is working hard to keep jobs in the US, more than Obama who said "those jobs are not coming back".*

24. He promised to end DACA. Then in January 2018 promised that “DACA recipients should not to be concerned… We’re going to solve the problem,” then he reversed himself again and vowed to end the program by March, 2018. Currently, the federal courts have stayed any action on it. *The democrats won't deal, so DACA kids are illegal, so what?*

25. He promised to revive the struggling coal industry and bring back lost coal mining jobs. You bought it. But coal is still losing customers as utilities turn to natural gas and renewable power. *Trump is selling coal overseas, at least some miners are working*

26. He promised to protect American steel jobs. You bought it. His tariffs on steel have protected some steel jobs. But industries that use steel – like automakers and construction – now have to pay more for the steel they use, with the result that their jobs are threatened. The Trade Partnership projects that 400,000 jobs will be lost among steel and aluminum users. *The US steel industry is thriving, after almost going away forever. Thanks Trump!*

27. He said he’d make America safer. You believed him. But mass shootings keep rising, and Trump has failed to pass effective gun control legislation. After 17 died in Parkland, Florida, Trump promised “immediate action” on gun safety in schools, but has done nothing. *Trump wants armed staff, so pass laws.*

28. He promised to make two- and four-year colleges more affordable. You bought it. But Trump’s most recent budget contains deep cuts in aid for low-income and first-generation college students, reduces Federal Work Study, and eliminates the 50-year-old Federal Supplemental Educational Opportunity Grant program, which goes to more than a million poor college kids each year. *Need to have colleges co-sign student loans and use their endowment funds*

29. He promised to eliminate the federal deficit and bring down the debt. You bought it. Yet due to his massive tax cut mostly for corporations and the rich, and his military spending, the deficit is set to rise to $1 trillion, and the debt has ballooned to more than $21 trillion. *OK #4, his tax cut did not grow the economy as Kudlow promised, Trump needs at least 3% GDP growth to get to no Deficit, it looks like 2% is the norm. Need Congress to raise the top tax rate. I'd also add a 3% Fed sales tax.*

30. He said he’d release his taxes. “I’m under a routine audit and it’ll be released, and as soon as the audit is finished it will be released,” he promised during the campaign. You bought it. He still hasn’t released his taxes. Is he still being audited? *Also heard that Congress can get them, so get them*


----------



## U2Edge

sakinago said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the polling data show in 2018? Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sudden change in the USA today poll on the approval of trump. Now nearly tied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the average of all the polls and you'll see the trouble Trump is in. Look below:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong it's the same as 2016 and trump won easily
> 
> 
> The same 5 states
> 
> 
> Trump has brought the jobs to those 5
> 
> So trump will win easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump did not win easily in 2016. He lost the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. His margins of victory in the states of Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin were each bellow 1%. A combined 77,000 votes got him over the top in those three states, a small amount considering the number of people voting in those states.
> 
> Nothing is the same as 2016 because this time Trump is the incumbent. He is losing to Biden in polls of Michigan and Wisconsin right now. An average of 42.5% approval is poor for a President trying to be re-elected. Whatever jobs he is alleged to have created in those states, its not helping him at all. Most people want Trump out of the White House. Given that most people want Trump gone, its unlikely he will be able to find a way to stay beyond January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden has probably the best shot to beat trump, but I seriously doubt Biden will win the nomination. Does have the intersectional cred and isn’t socialist enough
Click to expand...


I actually think Biden will win the Democratic nomination the same way Trump won the Republican nomination. Biden has a strong plurality of support in a crowded field, just like Trump did with the Republicans in 2015-2016. It was a shock to see Trump win the Republican nomination, but you can see how he did it. The crowded field divided the opposition to his nomination. By the time the field narrowed, he had basically won the nomination. 
*Name recognition, a strong plurality of the vote, plus a crowded field. *


----------



## U2Edge

New polls are in for the BIDEN VS TRUMP matchup:

*FOX NEWS GENERAL ELECTION POLL MARCH 24:
*
BIDEN: 47%

TRUMP: 40%

Damn, Biden has a 7 point lead over a Trump in a FOX NEWS poll!


*EMERSON IOWA POLL March 25, 2019:
*
Biden: 53%

Trump: 47%

   Trump beat Hillary Clinton in this state in 2016 by 10 points, now he is down by 6 against Biden. Biden was the only Democratic candidate to beat Trump in this poll for Iowa besides Sanders who won by 2 points.


----------



## U2Edge

*FOX NEWS POLL ON THE DEMOCRATIC NOMINATION FOR PRESIDENT March 17-20:
*
BIDEN: 31%

SANDERS: 23%

HARRIS: 8%

O'Rourke: 8%

WARREN: 4%

BOOKER: 4%

Gillibrand: 2%

Klobuchar: 1%

Buttigieg: 1%

Castro: 1%

Inslee: 1%


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

LOL - should we have the Dems pick a candidate and then see that candidate debate before looking at useless polls?


----------



## kyzr

U2Edge said:


> New polls are in for the BIDEN VS TRUMP matchup:
> 
> *FOX NEWS GENERAL ELECTION POLL MARCH 24:
> *
> BIDEN: 47%
> 
> TRUMP: 40%
> 
> Damn, Biden has a 7 point lead over a Trump in a FOX NEWS poll!
> 
> 
> *EMERSON IOWA POLL March 25, 2019:
> *
> Biden: 53%
> 
> Trump: 47%
> 
> Trump beat Hillary Clinton in this state in 2016 by 10 points, now he is down by 6 against Biden. Biden was the only Democratic candidate to beat Trump in this poll for Iowa besides Sanders who won by 2 points.



*Looks good for Biden so far, lets see if Trump knows how to become more presidential, mend fences, and build a winning coalition for 2020.  *


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LOL - should we have the Dems pick a candidate and then see that candidate debate before looking at useless polls?



Well, you don't have to look at them, but you do. 

Plus debates, the three that might happen, will have little if any impact on the election. Most people have already formed their opinion about Trump and its not good. There is not going to be a lot of undecided people for this election.


----------



## Aponi

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


This must be from the same people who said clinton would win you guys plan on screwing bernie again


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - should we have the Dems pick a candidate and then see that candidate debate before looking at useless polls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you don't have to look at them, but you do.
> 
> Plus debates, the three that might happen, will have little if any impact on the election. Most people have already formed their opinion about Trump and its not good. There is not going to be a lot of undecided people for this election.
Click to expand...


Great. Then why even hold an election? Let's give Biden the crown now.


----------



## Aponi

Votto said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary should be the one running again since she still leads by 20 points.
Click to expand...

Thats only when shes drunk and falling down


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - should we have the Dems pick a candidate and then see that candidate debate before looking at useless polls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you don't have to look at them, but you do.
> 
> Plus debates, the three that might happen, will have little if any impact on the election. Most people have already formed their opinion about Trump and its not good. There is not going to be a lot of undecided people for this election.
Click to expand...


LMAO!!!! 

*Millions of people switched their presidential votes in 2016*
Let’s begin with the basics. The 2016 Cooperative Congressional Election Study conducted a large sample poll and found that 6.7 million Trump voters said they voted for Barack Obama in 2012 and 2.7 million Clinton voters said they voted for Mitt Romney in 2016. In other words, about 11 percent of Trump voters say they were Obama voters four years earlier and about 4 percent of Clinton voters say they were Romney voters four years earlier.

Swing voters are extremely real


----------



## justoffal

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.



Wait till the Democrat competitors are finished cutting his Throat.... Then get back to me.

Jo


----------



## Aponi

U2Edge said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easier to just say this.
> 
> Same biased left wing polls that claimed Clinton would beat Trump are claiming Biden will beat Trump. YAWN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were talking national polls here, popular vote. Clinton beat Trump in the national polls. The national polls correctly predicted Hillary Clinton would win the Popular vote. The winner of the popular vote in the United States, is the winner of the electoral college more than 90% of the time.
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 48.02% of the popular vote to Trumps 45.93% of the popular vote.* So the national polls were right in terms of what they were looking at. They were also very close to predicting the margin of victory. They predicted on average she would win by 3 percentage points and she won by just over 2 percentage points.
> *
> Hillary Clinton NEVER averaged a 13.5 percentage lead over the Trump in the average of the polls.
> 
> *Given history, it is HIGHLY UNLIKELY Trump will be able to win the Presidency a second time without winning the popular vote. So slipping by through a fluke in win in the Electoral College won't work in 2020. That situation has only happened in 5 out of 58 Presidential elections in U.S. history. It won't happen in 2020. No President has ever won TWO Presidential elections without winning the popular vote at least once. *
Click to expand...

Well with his economy and forgein policy and democcrats counting on bills that cost 93 trillion plus that end gas engines air plans and cow farts not to mention hb 604 requiring men over 55 to go to the sheriffs office every time they jerk off.
Wanting 16 year olds to vote and now acusing mueller to be a russian spy good luck for uncle joe the perveted drunk and warren the indain


----------



## justoffal

U2Edge said:


> New polls are in for the BIDEN VS TRUMP matchup:
> 
> *FOX NEWS GENERAL ELECTION POLL MARCH 24:
> *
> BIDEN: 47%
> 
> TRUMP: 40%
> 
> Damn, Biden has a 7 point lead over a Trump in a FOX NEWS poll!
> 
> 
> *EMERSON IOWA POLL March 25, 2019:
> *
> Biden: 53%
> 
> Trump: 47%
> 
> Trump beat Hillary Clinton in this state in 2016 by 10 points, now he is down by 6 against Biden. Biden was the only Democratic candidate to beat Trump in this poll for Iowa besides Sanders who won by 2 points.



Yeah but he was down by 13 against Hillary
......  Nomshayin?

Trump Versus Harris
Trump 52-48

Jo


----------



## justoffal

Aponi said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> This must be from the same people who said clinton would win you guys plan on screwing bernie again
Click to expand...


They're already at it.....suddenly a former campaign aid comes forward with me too allegations?  Come on .... The timing is just too creepy.

Jo


----------



## sakinago

U2Edge said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> A sudden change in the USA today poll on the approval of trump. Now nearly tied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the average of all the polls and you'll see the trouble Trump is in. Look below:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong it's the same as 2016 and trump won easily
> 
> 
> The same 5 states
> 
> 
> Trump has brought the jobs to those 5
> 
> So trump will win easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump did not win easily in 2016. He lost the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. His margins of victory in the states of Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin were each bellow 1%. A combined 77,000 votes got him over the top in those three states, a small amount considering the number of people voting in those states.
> 
> Nothing is the same as 2016 because this time Trump is the incumbent. He is losing to Biden in polls of Michigan and Wisconsin right now. An average of 42.5% approval is poor for a President trying to be re-elected. Whatever jobs he is alleged to have created in those states, its not helping him at all. Most people want Trump out of the White House. Given that most people want Trump gone, its unlikely he will be able to find a way to stay beyond January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden has probably the best shot to beat trump, but I seriously doubt Biden will win the nomination. Does have the intersectional cred and isn’t socialist enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually think Biden will win the Democratic nomination the same way Trump won the Republican nomination. Biden has a strong plurality of support in a crowded field, just like Trump did with the Republicans in 2015-2016. It was a shock to see Trump win the Republican nomination, but you can see how he did it. The crowded field divided the opposition to his nomination. By the time the field narrowed, he had basically won the nomination.
> *Name recognition, a strong plurality of the vote, plus a crowded field. *
Click to expand...

He has name recognition going his way. But the two main flavors in the dem party
 are socialism, and intersectionality. He’s an old white guy so he gets negative points in the intersectional game (Kamala Harris wins this as a black woman). And Bernie flanks far left of Biden as the socialism OG, so he gets the socialism ticket. I think Harris wins it by simply parroting Bernie while looking not-white, not-wrinkly, and dongless, as she begins getting name recognition as the primary heats up.


----------



## U2Edge

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - should we have the Dems pick a candidate and then see that candidate debate before looking at useless polls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you don't have to look at them, but you do.
> 
> Plus debates, the three that might happen, will have little if any impact on the election. Most people have already formed their opinion about Trump and its not good. There is not going to be a lot of undecided people for this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!
> 
> *Millions of people switched their presidential votes in 2016*
> Let’s begin with the basics. The 2016 Cooperative Congressional Election Study conducted a large sample poll and found that 6.7 million Trump voters said they voted for Barack Obama in 2012 and 2.7 million Clinton voters said they voted for Mitt Romney in 2016. In other words, about 11 percent of Trump voters say they were Obama voters four years earlier and about 4 percent of Clinton voters say they were Romney voters four years earlier.
> 
> Swing voters are extremely real
Click to expand...


This is not 2016. People were more unsure of Trump in 2016 than Hillary. Now, there is no uncertainty about Trump at all. With Biden at 8 years as Vice President and decades of service in the Senate, a BIDEN vs Trump race won't have many swing voters at all.


----------



## U2Edge

sakinago said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the average of all the polls and you'll see the trouble Trump is in. Look below:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong it's the same as 2016 and trump won easily
> 
> 
> The same 5 states
> 
> 
> Trump has brought the jobs to those 5
> 
> So trump will win easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump did not win easily in 2016. He lost the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. His margins of victory in the states of Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin were each bellow 1%. A combined 77,000 votes got him over the top in those three states, a small amount considering the number of people voting in those states.
> 
> Nothing is the same as 2016 because this time Trump is the incumbent. He is losing to Biden in polls of Michigan and Wisconsin right now. An average of 42.5% approval is poor for a President trying to be re-elected. Whatever jobs he is alleged to have created in those states, its not helping him at all. Most people want Trump out of the White House. Given that most people want Trump gone, its unlikely he will be able to find a way to stay beyond January 20, 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden has probably the best shot to beat trump, but I seriously doubt Biden will win the nomination. Does have the intersectional cred and isn’t socialist enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually think Biden will win the Democratic nomination the same way Trump won the Republican nomination. Biden has a strong plurality of support in a crowded field, just like Trump did with the Republicans in 2015-2016. It was a shock to see Trump win the Republican nomination, but you can see how he did it. The crowded field divided the opposition to his nomination. By the time the field narrowed, he had basically won the nomination.
> *Name recognition, a strong plurality of the vote, plus a crowded field. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has name recognition going his way. But the two main flavors in the dem party
> are socialism, and intersectionality. He’s an old white guy so he gets negative points in the intersectional game (Kamala Harris wins this as a black woman). And Bernie flanks far left of Biden as the socialism OG, so he gets the socialism ticket. I think Harris wins it by simply parroting Bernie while looking not-white, not-wrinkly, and dongless, as she begins getting name recognition as the primary heats up.
Click to expand...


Harris is sitting at 8% in a crowded field where over half the vote is currently being swallowed by Biden and Sanders. Your not a threat to Biden when he has 4 times the level of support you do. It will be hard to shake away support from Biden and Sanders. Both represent different factions of the party. The only way right now that HARRIS could even hope of mounting a challenge against Biden is if Sanders dropped out of the race. But why would Sanders drop out of the race when he currently has by far the best chance of challenging Biden. The rest of the candidates including Harris will be fighting over the left over scraps from the table that Biden and Sanders are sitting at.


----------



## U2Edge

justoffal said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till the Democrat competitors are finished cutting his Throat.... Then get back to me.
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...


They can't reach his throat with Bernie Sanders in the way. In the meantime they will be stabbing each other for the little food that's left. You have a very poor chance of getting the nomination when your support is in the single digits and there are two big candidates sucking up 55% of all the available support, not to mention 10 other candidates competing for the little that is left after Biden and Sanders take what is theirs.


----------



## U2Edge

Aponi said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easier to just say this.
> 
> Same biased left wing polls that claimed Clinton would beat Trump are claiming Biden will beat Trump. YAWN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were talking national polls here, popular vote. Clinton beat Trump in the national polls. The national polls correctly predicted Hillary Clinton would win the Popular vote. The winner of the popular vote in the United States, is the winner of the electoral college more than 90% of the time.
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 48.02% of the popular vote to Trumps 45.93% of the popular vote.* So the national polls were right in terms of what they were looking at. They were also very close to predicting the margin of victory. They predicted on average she would win by 3 percentage points and she won by just over 2 percentage points.
> *
> Hillary Clinton NEVER averaged a 13.5 percentage lead over the Trump in the average of the polls.
> 
> *Given history, it is HIGHLY UNLIKELY Trump will be able to win the Presidency a second time without winning the popular vote. So slipping by through a fluke in win in the Electoral College won't work in 2020. That situation has only happened in 5 out of 58 Presidential elections in U.S. history. It won't happen in 2020. No President has ever won TWO Presidential elections without winning the popular vote at least once. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well with his economy and forgein policy and democcrats counting on bills that cost 93 trillion plus that end gas engines air plans and cow farts not to mention hb 604 requiring men over 55 to go to the sheriffs office every time they jerk off.
> Wanting 16 year olds to vote and now acusing mueller to be a russian spy good luck for uncle joe the perveted drunk and warren the indain
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting for some positive polling data for Trump from anyone. Still nothing yet.


----------



## U2Edge

justoffal said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> New polls are in for the BIDEN VS TRUMP matchup:
> 
> *FOX NEWS GENERAL ELECTION POLL MARCH 24:
> *
> BIDEN: 47%
> 
> TRUMP: 40%
> 
> Damn, Biden has a 7 point lead over a Trump in a FOX NEWS poll!
> 
> 
> *EMERSON IOWA POLL March 25, 2019:
> *
> Biden: 53%
> 
> Trump: 47%
> 
> Trump beat Hillary Clinton in this state in 2016 by 10 points, now he is down by 6 against Biden. Biden was the only Democratic candidate to beat Trump in this poll for Iowa besides Sanders who won by 2 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but he was down by 13 against Hillary
> ......  Nomshayin?
> 
> Trump Versus Harris
> Trump 52-48
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...


Was Trump down by 13 against Hillary in a FOX NEWS poll? If so, post the link.


----------



## Aponi

U2Edge said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easier to just say this.
> 
> Same biased left wing polls that claimed Clinton would beat Trump are claiming Biden will beat Trump. YAWN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were talking national polls here, popular vote. Clinton beat Trump in the national polls. The national polls correctly predicted Hillary Clinton would win the Popular vote. The winner of the popular vote in the United States, is the winner of the electoral college more than 90% of the time.
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 48.02% of the popular vote to Trumps 45.93% of the popular vote.* So the national polls were right in terms of what they were looking at. They were also very close to predicting the margin of victory. They predicted on average she would win by 3 percentage points and she won by just over 2 percentage points.
> *
> Hillary Clinton NEVER averaged a 13.5 percentage lead over the Trump in the average of the polls.
> 
> *Given history, it is HIGHLY UNLIKELY Trump will be able to win the Presidency a second time without winning the popular vote. So slipping by through a fluke in win in the Electoral College won't work in 2020. That situation has only happened in 5 out of 58 Presidential elections in U.S. history. It won't happen in 2020. No President has ever won TWO Presidential elections without winning the popular vote at least once. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well with his economy and forgein policy and democcrats counting on bills that cost 93 trillion plus that end gas engines air plans and cow farts not to mention hb 604 requiring men over 55 to go to the sheriffs office every time they jerk off.
> Wanting 16 year olds to vote and now acusing mueller to be a russian spy good luck for uncle joe the perveted drunk and warren the indain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for some positive polling data for Trump from anyone. Still nothing yet.
Click to expand...


Yea thats what they said in 2016


----------



## U2Edge

Aponi said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easier to just say this.
> 
> Same biased left wing polls that claimed Clinton would beat Trump are claiming Biden will beat Trump. YAWN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were talking national polls here, popular vote. Clinton beat Trump in the national polls. The national polls correctly predicted Hillary Clinton would win the Popular vote. The winner of the popular vote in the United States, is the winner of the electoral college more than 90% of the time.
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 48.02% of the popular vote to Trumps 45.93% of the popular vote.* So the national polls were right in terms of what they were looking at. They were also very close to predicting the margin of victory. They predicted on average she would win by 3 percentage points and she won by just over 2 percentage points.
> *
> Hillary Clinton NEVER averaged a 13.5 percentage lead over the Trump in the average of the polls.
> 
> *Given history, it is HIGHLY UNLIKELY Trump will be able to win the Presidency a second time without winning the popular vote. So slipping by through a fluke in win in the Electoral College won't work in 2020. That situation has only happened in 5 out of 58 Presidential elections in U.S. history. It won't happen in 2020. No President has ever won TWO Presidential elections without winning the popular vote at least once. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well with his economy and forgein policy and democcrats counting on bills that cost 93 trillion plus that end gas engines air plans and cow farts not to mention hb 604 requiring men over 55 to go to the sheriffs office every time they jerk off.
> Wanting 16 year olds to vote and now acusing mueller to be a russian spy good luck for uncle joe the perveted drunk and warren the indain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for some positive polling data for Trump from anyone. Still nothing yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea thats what they said in 2016
Click to expand...


Ok then, I hope Trump and is supporters are feeling nice and confident then. That will play right into the Democratic nominees hands.


----------



## Aponi

U2Edge said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easier to just say this.
> 
> Same biased left wing polls that claimed Clinton would beat Trump are claiming Biden will beat Trump. YAWN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were talking national polls here, popular vote. Clinton beat Trump in the national polls. The national polls correctly predicted Hillary Clinton would win the Popular vote. The winner of the popular vote in the United States, is the winner of the electoral college more than 90% of the time.
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 48.02% of the popular vote to Trumps 45.93% of the popular vote.* So the national polls were right in terms of what they were looking at. They were also very close to predicting the margin of victory. They predicted on average she would win by 3 percentage points and she won by just over 2 percentage points.
> *
> Hillary Clinton NEVER averaged a 13.5 percentage lead over the Trump in the average of the polls.
> 
> *Given history, it is HIGHLY UNLIKELY Trump will be able to win the Presidency a second time without winning the popular vote. So slipping by through a fluke in win in the Electoral College won't work in 2020. That situation has only happened in 5 out of 58 Presidential elections in U.S. history. It won't happen in 2020. No President has ever won TWO Presidential elections without winning the popular vote at least once. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well with his economy and forgein policy and democcrats counting on bills that cost 93 trillion plus that end gas engines air plans and cow farts not to mention hb 604 requiring men over 55 to go to the sheriffs office every time they jerk off.
> Wanting 16 year olds to vote and now acusing mueller to be a russian spy good luck for uncle joe the perveted drunk and warren the indain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for some positive polling data for Trump from anyone. Still nothing yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea thats what they said in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then, I hope Trump and is supporters are feeling nice and confident then. That will play right into the Democratic nominees hands.
Click to expand...

Which ones there 13 or 14 so far


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

U2Edge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - should we have the Dems pick a candidate and then see that candidate debate before looking at useless polls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you don't have to look at them, but you do.
> 
> Plus debates, the three that might happen, will have little if any impact on the election. Most people have already formed their opinion about Trump and its not good. There is not going to be a lot of undecided people for this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!
> 
> *Millions of people switched their presidential votes in 2016*
> Let’s begin with the basics. The 2016 Cooperative Congressional Election Study conducted a large sample poll and found that 6.7 million Trump voters said they voted for Barack Obama in 2012 and 2.7 million Clinton voters said they voted for Mitt Romney in 2016. In other words, about 11 percent of Trump voters say they were Obama voters four years earlier and about 4 percent of Clinton voters say they were Romney voters four years earlier.
> 
> Swing voters are extremely real
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not 2016. People were more unsure of Trump in 2016 than Hillary. Now, there is no uncertainty about Trump at all. With Biden at 8 years as Vice President and decades of service in the Senate, a BIDEN vs Trump race won't have many swing voters at all.
Click to expand...


Are you a political scientist or just some dude giving an opinion?


----------



## U2Edge

*New Poll for the Democratic nomination from Quinnipiac - March 21-25, 2019:
*
BIDEN: 29%

SANDERS: 19%

O'Rourke: 12%

HARRIS: 8%

Buttigieg: 4%

WARREN: 4%

BOOKER: 2%

KLOBUCHAR: 2%

CASTRO: 1%

HICKENLOOPER: 1%

GILLIBRAND: 1%

INSLEE: 1%


*Notable things in this poll:
*
01. Biden continues his dominance
02. O'Rourke rises to #3
03. Sanders starting to slip
04. Harris not making any progress falls behind O'Rourke
05. Warren is falling.
06. Buttigieg is starting a SLOW but steady rise. 

O'Rourke has shown the most improvement in this poll.


----------



## Preacher

U2Edge said:


> *New Poll for the Democratic nomination from Quinnipiac - March 21-25, 2019:
> *
> BIDEN: 29%
> 
> SANDERS: 19%
> 
> O'Rourke: 12%
> 
> HARRIS: 8%
> 
> Buttigieg: 4%
> 
> WARREN: 4%
> 
> BOOKER: 2%
> 
> KLOBUCHAR: 2%
> 
> CASTRO: 1%
> 
> HICKENLOOPER: 1%
> 
> GILLIBRAND: 1%
> 
> INSLEE: 1%
> 
> 
> *Notable things in this poll:
> *
> 01. Biden continues his dominance
> 02. O'Rourke rises to #3
> 03. Sanders starting to slip
> 04. Harris not making any progress falls behind O'Rourke
> 05. Warren is falling.
> 06. Buttigieg is starting a SLOW but steady rise.
> 
> O'Rourke has shown the most improvement in this poll.


That's gotta be VERY embarrassing for the congresswomen and men and former governors that a medium size city mayor is beating them in these polls LOL!


----------



## Preacher

U2Edge said:


> *New Poll for the Democratic nomination from Quinnipiac - March 21-25, 2019:
> *
> BIDEN: 29%
> 
> SANDERS: 19%
> 
> O'Rourke: 12%
> 
> HARRIS: 8%
> 
> Buttigieg: 4%
> 
> WARREN: 4%
> 
> BOOKER: 2%
> 
> KLOBUCHAR: 2%
> 
> CASTRO: 1%
> 
> HICKENLOOPER: 1%
> 
> GILLIBRAND: 1%
> 
> INSLEE: 1%
> 
> 
> *Notable things in this poll:
> *
> 01. Biden continues his dominance
> 02. O'Rourke rises to #3
> 03. Sanders starting to slip
> 04. Harris not making any progress falls behind O'Rourke
> 05. Warren is falling.
> 06. Buttigieg is starting a SLOW but steady rise.
> 
> O'Rourke has shown the most improvement in this poll.


Where is the Congresswoman from Hawaii in the poll?


----------



## U2Edge

Odium said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New Poll for the Democratic nomination from Quinnipiac - March 21-25, 2019:
> *
> BIDEN: 29%
> 
> SANDERS: 19%
> 
> O'Rourke: 12%
> 
> HARRIS: 8%
> 
> Buttigieg: 4%
> 
> WARREN: 4%
> 
> BOOKER: 2%
> 
> KLOBUCHAR: 2%
> 
> CASTRO: 1%
> 
> HICKENLOOPER: 1%
> 
> GILLIBRAND: 1%
> 
> INSLEE: 1%
> 
> 
> *Notable things in this poll:
> *
> 01. Biden continues his dominance
> 02. O'Rourke rises to #3
> 03. Sanders starting to slip
> 04. Harris not making any progress falls behind O'Rourke
> 05. Warren is falling.
> 06. Buttigieg is starting a SLOW but steady rise.
> 
> O'Rourke has shown the most improvement in this poll.
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be VERY embarrassing for the congresswomen and men and former governors that a medium size city mayor is beating them in these polls LOL!
Click to expand...


Buttigieg is not just a Mayor from a medium sized city. He is a graduate of Harvard University, a Rhoads Scholar, a veteran of the war in Afghanistan, he was a Naval Intelligence Officer in the Naval Reserve for 8 years achieving the rank of Lieutenant. Right there he has education and experience that most of the other candidates do not have.


----------



## U2Edge

Odium said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New Poll for the Democratic nomination from Quinnipiac - March 21-25, 2019:
> *
> BIDEN: 29%
> 
> SANDERS: 19%
> 
> O'Rourke: 12%
> 
> HARRIS: 8%
> 
> Buttigieg: 4%
> 
> WARREN: 4%
> 
> BOOKER: 2%
> 
> KLOBUCHAR: 2%
> 
> CASTRO: 1%
> 
> HICKENLOOPER: 1%
> 
> GILLIBRAND: 1%
> 
> INSLEE: 1%
> 
> 
> *Notable things in this poll:
> *
> 01. Biden continues his dominance
> 02. O'Rourke rises to #3
> 03. Sanders starting to slip
> 04. Harris not making any progress falls behind O'Rourke
> 05. Warren is falling.
> 06. Buttigieg is starting a SLOW but steady rise.
> 
> O'Rourke has shown the most improvement in this poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Congresswoman from Hawaii in the poll?
Click to expand...


She has sort of dropped off the radar because her numbers are so low. She was polling below 1% before Real Clear Politics dropped her from the chart. Their chart has the top 12 people. The Quinnipiac poll actually did not have results for Gillibrand and Inslee so I just gave them 1% each.


----------



## U2Edge

We finally have polling results for Pennsylvania from the polling company* EMERSON:

In a BIDEN vs. TRUMP match up in Pennsylvania, here are the results:
*
BIDEN: 55%

TRUMP: 45%

               It should be noted that Sanders, Warren, Harris, and O'Rourke all beat Trump in Pennsylvania as well, but by smaller margins than Biden. 

So in the latest polls of battleground states Michigan, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania and Iowa, Biden is heavily beating Trump.

Pennsylvania: BIDEN by 10 points over Trump
Iowa: BIDEN by 6 points over Trump
Wisconsin: BIDEN by 8 points over Trump
Michigan: BIDEN by 8 points over Trump
New Hampshire: BIDEN by 10 points over Trump

Arizona: BIDEN tied with Trump
South Carolina: Trump by 4 points over BIDEN
Texas: Trump by 1 point over BIDEN
North Carolina: Trump by 4 points over BIDEN

Not looking good for Trump. Trump is behind by 8 to 10 points in the key states of Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Without those states, Trump has virtually no chance of winning the election in 2020.


----------



## MAGAman

U2Edge said:


> We finally have polling results for Pennsylvania from the polling company* EMERSON:
> 
> In a BIDEN vs. TRUMP match up in Pennsylvania, here are the results:
> *
> BIDEN: 55%
> 
> TRUMP: 45%
> 
> It should be noted that Sanders, Warren, Harris, and O'Rourke all beat Trump in Pennsylvania as well, but by smaller margins than Biden.
> 
> So in the latest polls of battleground states Michigan, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania and Iowa, Biden is heavily beating Trump.
> 
> Pennsylvania: BIDEN by 10 points over Trump
> Iowa: BIDEN by 6 points over Trump
> Wisconsin: BIDEN by 8 points over Trump
> Michigan: BIDEN by 8 points over Trump
> New Hampshire: BIDEN by 10 points over Trump
> 
> Arizona: BIDEN tied with Trump
> South Carolina: Trump by 4 points over BIDEN
> Texas: Trump by 1 point over BIDEN
> North Carolina: Trump by 4 points over BIDEN
> 
> Not looking good for Trump. Trump is behind by 8 to 10 points in the key states of Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Without those states, Trump has virtually no chance of winning the election in 2020.


Democrats always do better before they become the nominee and they are forced to flipflop or try to defend their indefensible statements and extremist records.

Prime examples.

* GND
* Not voting for the GND even through they cosponsored it
* Post Birth Abortions (AKA, Murder or Infanticide)
* Tearing down existing border walls

Democrats will always look better standing next to another lunatic than they will standing next to someone that has vanquished the Caliphate, brought record employment and an improvement economy.


----------



## Preacher

U2Edge said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New Poll for the Democratic nomination from Quinnipiac - March 21-25, 2019:
> *
> BIDEN: 29%
> 
> SANDERS: 19%
> 
> O'Rourke: 12%
> 
> HARRIS: 8%
> 
> Buttigieg: 4%
> 
> WARREN: 4%
> 
> BOOKER: 2%
> 
> KLOBUCHAR: 2%
> 
> CASTRO: 1%
> 
> HICKENLOOPER: 1%
> 
> GILLIBRAND: 1%
> 
> INSLEE: 1%
> 
> 
> *Notable things in this poll:
> *
> 01. Biden continues his dominance
> 02. O'Rourke rises to #3
> 03. Sanders starting to slip
> 04. Harris not making any progress falls behind O'Rourke
> 05. Warren is falling.
> 06. Buttigieg is starting a SLOW but steady rise.
> 
> O'Rourke has shown the most improvement in this poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Congresswoman from Hawaii in the poll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has sort of dropped off the radar because her numbers are so low. She was polling below 1% before Real Clear Politics dropped her from the chart. Their chart has the top 12 people. The Quinnipiac poll actually did not have results for Gillibrand and Inslee so I just gave them 1% each.
Click to expand...

Ah. No surprise. She doesn't toe the warmonger party line on foreign policy etc...she seems sane.


----------



## Preacher

U2Edge said:


> We finally have polling results for Pennsylvania from the polling company* EMERSON:
> 
> In a BIDEN vs. TRUMP match up in Pennsylvania, here are the results:
> *
> BIDEN: 55%
> 
> TRUMP: 45%
> 
> It should be noted that Sanders, Warren, Harris, and O'Rourke all beat Trump in Pennsylvania as well, but by smaller margins than Biden.
> 
> So in the latest polls of battleground states Michigan, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania and Iowa, Biden is heavily beating Trump.
> 
> Pennsylvania: BIDEN by 10 points over Trump
> Iowa: BIDEN by 6 points over Trump
> Wisconsin: BIDEN by 8 points over Trump
> Michigan: BIDEN by 8 points over Trump
> New Hampshire: BIDEN by 10 points over Trump
> 
> Arizona: BIDEN tied with Trump
> South Carolina: Trump by 4 points over BIDEN
> Texas: Trump by 1 point over BIDEN
> North Carolina: Trump by 4 points over BIDEN
> 
> Not looking good for Trump. Trump is behind by 8 to 10 points in the key states of Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Without those states, Trump has virtually no chance of winning the election in 2020.


Polls said SAME thing in 2016....you know that.


----------



## U2Edge

MAGAman said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> We finally have polling results for Pennsylvania from the polling company* EMERSON:
> 
> In a BIDEN vs. TRUMP match up in Pennsylvania, here are the results:
> *
> BIDEN: 55%
> 
> TRUMP: 45%
> 
> It should be noted that Sanders, Warren, Harris, and O'Rourke all beat Trump in Pennsylvania as well, but by smaller margins than Biden.
> 
> So in the latest polls of battleground states Michigan, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania and Iowa, Biden is heavily beating Trump.
> 
> Pennsylvania: BIDEN by 10 points over Trump
> Iowa: BIDEN by 6 points over Trump
> Wisconsin: BIDEN by 8 points over Trump
> Michigan: BIDEN by 8 points over Trump
> New Hampshire: BIDEN by 10 points over Trump
> 
> Arizona: BIDEN tied with Trump
> South Carolina: Trump by 4 points over BIDEN
> Texas: Trump by 1 point over BIDEN
> North Carolina: Trump by 4 points over BIDEN
> 
> Not looking good for Trump. Trump is behind by 8 to 10 points in the key states of Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Without those states, Trump has virtually no chance of winning the election in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats always do better before they become the nominee and they are forced to flipflop or try to defend their indefensible statements and extremist records.
> 
> Prime examples.
> 
> * GND
> * Not voting for the GND even through they cosponsored it
> * Post Birth Abortions (AKA, Murder or Infanticide)
> * Tearing down existing border walls
> 
> Democrats will always look better standing next to another lunatic than they will standing next to someone that has vanquished the Caliphate, brought record employment and an improvement economy.
Click to expand...



Well, then why is Trump losing by an average 10 points in key battle ground states as well as nationally to Joe Biden?


----------



## U2Edge

Odium said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New Poll for the Democratic nomination from Quinnipiac - March 21-25, 2019:
> *
> BIDEN: 29%
> 
> SANDERS: 19%
> 
> O'Rourke: 12%
> 
> HARRIS: 8%
> 
> Buttigieg: 4%
> 
> WARREN: 4%
> 
> BOOKER: 2%
> 
> KLOBUCHAR: 2%
> 
> CASTRO: 1%
> 
> HICKENLOOPER: 1%
> 
> GILLIBRAND: 1%
> 
> INSLEE: 1%
> 
> 
> *Notable things in this poll:
> *
> 01. Biden continues his dominance
> 02. O'Rourke rises to #3
> 03. Sanders starting to slip
> 04. Harris not making any progress falls behind O'Rourke
> 05. Warren is falling.
> 06. Buttigieg is starting a SLOW but steady rise.
> 
> O'Rourke has shown the most improvement in this poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Congresswoman from Hawaii in the poll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has sort of dropped off the radar because her numbers are so low. She was polling below 1% before Real Clear Politics dropped her from the chart. Their chart has the top 12 people. The Quinnipiac poll actually did not have results for Gillibrand and Inslee so I just gave them 1% each.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. No surprise. She doesn't toe the warmonger party line on foreign policy etc...she seems sane.
Click to expand...


I admire her service to the country in the military. But she is confused when it comes to U.S. Foreign Policy and Defense Policy.


----------



## U2Edge

Odium said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> We finally have polling results for Pennsylvania from the polling company* EMERSON:
> 
> In a BIDEN vs. TRUMP match up in Pennsylvania, here are the results:
> *
> BIDEN: 55%
> 
> TRUMP: 45%
> 
> It should be noted that Sanders, Warren, Harris, and O'Rourke all beat Trump in Pennsylvania as well, but by smaller margins than Biden.
> 
> So in the latest polls of battleground states Michigan, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania and Iowa, Biden is heavily beating Trump.
> 
> Pennsylvania: BIDEN by 10 points over Trump
> Iowa: BIDEN by 6 points over Trump
> Wisconsin: BIDEN by 8 points over Trump
> Michigan: BIDEN by 8 points over Trump
> New Hampshire: BIDEN by 10 points over Trump
> 
> Arizona: BIDEN tied with Trump
> South Carolina: Trump by 4 points over BIDEN
> Texas: Trump by 1 point over BIDEN
> North Carolina: Trump by 4 points over BIDEN
> 
> Not looking good for Trump. Trump is behind by 8 to 10 points in the key states of Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Without those states, Trump has virtually no chance of winning the election in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Polls said SAME thing in 2016....you know that.
Click to expand...


Polling has a longer history than just 2016. It usually gives and accurate picture have how the country stands on certain candidates and how the country will vote in an upcoming election.


----------



## MAGAman

U2Edge said:


> Well, then why is Trump losing by an average 10 points in key battle ground states as well as nationally to Joe Biden?


Because Biden hasn't been speaking publicly lately.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Trump in a Landslide!*


----------



## basquebromance

"We don't need perfect political systems, we need perfect participation." - Cesar Chavez


----------



## MAGAman

sakinago said:


> He has name recognition going his way. But the two main flavors in the dem party
> are socialism, and intersectionality. He’s an old white guy so he gets negative points in the intersectional game (Kamala Harris wins this as a black woman). And Bernie flanks far left of Biden as the socialism OG, so he gets the socialism ticket. I think Harris wins it by simply parroting Bernie while looking not-white, not-wrinkly, and dongless, as she begins getting name recognition as the primary heats up.


Biden is running ad the "Not as Stupid as The rest of the Dems" candidate.


----------



## Likkmee

tRump has a second term, no question. He has no REAL competition (yet)


----------



## Preacher

U2Edge said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New Poll for the Democratic nomination from Quinnipiac - March 21-25, 2019:
> *
> BIDEN: 29%
> 
> SANDERS: 19%
> 
> O'Rourke: 12%
> 
> HARRIS: 8%
> 
> Buttigieg: 4%
> 
> WARREN: 4%
> 
> BOOKER: 2%
> 
> KLOBUCHAR: 2%
> 
> CASTRO: 1%
> 
> HICKENLOOPER: 1%
> 
> GILLIBRAND: 1%
> 
> INSLEE: 1%
> 
> 
> *Notable things in this poll:
> *
> 01. Biden continues his dominance
> 02. O'Rourke rises to #3
> 03. Sanders starting to slip
> 04. Harris not making any progress falls behind O'Rourke
> 05. Warren is falling.
> 06. Buttigieg is starting a SLOW but steady rise.
> 
> O'Rourke has shown the most improvement in this poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Congresswoman from Hawaii in the poll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has sort of dropped off the radar because her numbers are so low. She was polling below 1% before Real Clear Politics dropped her from the chart. Their chart has the top 12 people. The Quinnipiac poll actually did not have results for Gillibrand and Inslee so I just gave them 1% each.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. No surprise. She doesn't toe the warmonger party line on foreign policy etc...she seems sane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admire her service to the country in the military. But she is confused when it comes to U.S. Foreign Policy and Defense Policy.
Click to expand...

I think she is the ONLY sane democrat on foreign policy. The left AND right hate her so she is doing something right.


----------



## sakinago

U2Edge said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> We finally have polling results for Pennsylvania from the polling company* EMERSON:
> 
> In a BIDEN vs. TRUMP match up in Pennsylvania, here are the results:
> *
> BIDEN: 55%
> 
> TRUMP: 45%
> 
> It should be noted that Sanders, Warren, Harris, and O'Rourke all beat Trump in Pennsylvania as well, but by smaller margins than Biden.
> 
> So in the latest polls of battleground states Michigan, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania and Iowa, Biden is heavily beating Trump.
> 
> Pennsylvania: BIDEN by 10 points over Trump
> Iowa: BIDEN by 6 points over Trump
> Wisconsin: BIDEN by 8 points over Trump
> Michigan: BIDEN by 8 points over Trump
> New Hampshire: BIDEN by 10 points over Trump
> 
> Arizona: BIDEN tied with Trump
> South Carolina: Trump by 4 points over BIDEN
> Texas: Trump by 1 point over BIDEN
> North Carolina: Trump by 4 points over BIDEN
> 
> Not looking good for Trump. Trump is behind by 8 to 10 points in the key states of Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Without those states, Trump has virtually no chance of winning the election in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats always do better before they become the nominee and they are forced to flipflop or try to defend their indefensible statements and extremist records.
> 
> Prime examples.
> 
> * GND
> * Not voting for the GND even through they cosponsored it
> * Post Birth Abortions (AKA, Murder or Infanticide)
> * Tearing down existing border walls
> 
> Democrats will always look better standing next to another lunatic than they will standing next to someone that has vanquished the Caliphate, brought record employment and an improvement economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then why is Trump losing by an average 10 points in key battle ground states as well as nationally to Joe Biden?
Click to expand...

Biden’s campaign is probably going to be over before it gets started. The sexual harassment stuff seems to be hitting him hard


----------



## U2Edge

Odium said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New Poll for the Democratic nomination from Quinnipiac - March 21-25, 2019:
> *
> BIDEN: 29%
> 
> SANDERS: 19%
> 
> O'Rourke: 12%
> 
> HARRIS: 8%
> 
> Buttigieg: 4%
> 
> WARREN: 4%
> 
> BOOKER: 2%
> 
> KLOBUCHAR: 2%
> 
> CASTRO: 1%
> 
> HICKENLOOPER: 1%
> 
> GILLIBRAND: 1%
> 
> INSLEE: 1%
> 
> 
> *Notable things in this poll:
> *
> 01. Biden continues his dominance
> 02. O'Rourke rises to #3
> 03. Sanders starting to slip
> 04. Harris not making any progress falls behind O'Rourke
> 05. Warren is falling.
> 06. Buttigieg is starting a SLOW but steady rise.
> 
> O'Rourke has shown the most improvement in this poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Congresswoman from Hawaii in the poll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has sort of dropped off the radar because her numbers are so low. She was polling below 1% before Real Clear Politics dropped her from the chart. Their chart has the top 12 people. The Quinnipiac poll actually did not have results for Gillibrand and Inslee so I just gave them 1% each.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. No surprise. She doesn't toe the warmonger party line on foreign policy etc...she seems sane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admire her service to the country in the military. But she is confused when it comes to U.S. Foreign Policy and Defense Policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she is the ONLY sane democrat on foreign policy. The left AND right hate her so she is doing something right.
Click to expand...


She does not understand that sometimes regime change is a necessity.


----------



## U2Edge

sakinago said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> We finally have polling results for Pennsylvania from the polling company* EMERSON:
> 
> In a BIDEN vs. TRUMP match up in Pennsylvania, here are the results:
> *
> BIDEN: 55%
> 
> TRUMP: 45%
> 
> It should be noted that Sanders, Warren, Harris, and O'Rourke all beat Trump in Pennsylvania as well, but by smaller margins than Biden.
> 
> So in the latest polls of battleground states Michigan, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania and Iowa, Biden is heavily beating Trump.
> 
> Pennsylvania: BIDEN by 10 points over Trump
> Iowa: BIDEN by 6 points over Trump
> Wisconsin: BIDEN by 8 points over Trump
> Michigan: BIDEN by 8 points over Trump
> New Hampshire: BIDEN by 10 points over Trump
> 
> Arizona: BIDEN tied with Trump
> South Carolina: Trump by 4 points over BIDEN
> Texas: Trump by 1 point over BIDEN
> North Carolina: Trump by 4 points over BIDEN
> 
> Not looking good for Trump. Trump is behind by 8 to 10 points in the key states of Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania. Without those states, Trump has virtually no chance of winning the election in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats always do better before they become the nominee and they are forced to flipflop or try to defend their indefensible statements and extremist records.
> 
> Prime examples.
> 
> * GND
> * Not voting for the GND even through they cosponsored it
> * Post Birth Abortions (AKA, Murder or Infanticide)
> * Tearing down existing border walls
> 
> Democrats will always look better standing next to another lunatic than they will standing next to someone that has vanquished the Caliphate, brought record employment and an improvement economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then why is Trump losing by an average 10 points in key battle ground states as well as nationally to Joe Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden’s campaign is probably going to be over before it gets started. The sexual harassment stuff seems to be hitting him hard
Click to expand...


Its a joke and its all on film. Its not hurting Biden at all. Biden is killing it in the polls.


----------



## busybee01

Markle said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they favor Clinton? Yes. Did they cheat? No. They made no rule changes which favored Clinton. Clinton got a majority of the primary vote and that is how she won the nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have since changed the rules.  If there was nothing wrong, why have they done away with the Super Delegates?
> 
> Why too was the head of the DNC, the infamous Debbie Wasserman-Schultz fired?
> 
> And then there is:
> 
> *CNN drops Brazile for feeding debate questions to Clinton*
> By Marisa Schultz
> October 31, 2016 | 1:51pm | Updated
> [...]
> Brazile, then vice chair of the DNC and a CNN contributor, emailed Clinton’s campaign on March 12, the night before the Flint, Michigan, debate.
> 
> “One of the questions directed to HRC tomorrow is from a woman with a rash,” Brazile wrote to Clinton’s campaign chairman, John Podesta, and communications director, Jennifer Palmieri.
> 
> Brazile added: “Her family has lead poison and she will ask what, if anything, will Hillary do as president to help the ppl of Flint.”
> 
> That’s close to the question that was actually asked by local resident Mikki Wade: “If elected president, what course will you take to regain my trust in government?”
> 
> It’s unsurprising that a debate in lead-poisoned Flint would include a question about the crisis.
> 
> Nonetheless, it’s the second example of Brazile helping Clinton behind the scenes. WikiLeaks earlier revealed a separate email in which Brazile told Team Clinton that the former secretary of state would get a question about the death penalty before a March 13 town hall on CNN.
> 
> Indeed, Clinton was pressed about her stance on the death penalty during the Ohio State University forum.
> 
> New information from WikiLeaks shows Brazile fingered her source for the question as Roland Martin, who helped moderate the forum.
> 
> “I’ll send a few more,” Brazile said.
> https://nypost.com/2016/10/31/cnn-drops-brazile-for-feeding-debate-questions-to-clinton/
> 
> Was this not a top news story on CNN?  Ohhhh...riiiggghhhhtttt!
Click to expand...


----------



## U2Edge

Likkmee said:


> tRump has a second term, no question. He has no REAL competition (yet)



Trump is getting his ass kicked by nearly everyone that is running against him in 2020. Biden is kicking his ass by the largest margin.


----------



## U2Edge

New polling data from* EMERSON* on the race in Nevada between BIDEN and TRUMP:

BIDEN: 52%

TRUMP: 48%


----------



## busybee01

Markle said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they favor Clinton? Yes. Did they cheat? No. They made no rule changes which favored Clinton. Clinton got a majority of the primary vote and that is how she won the nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have since changed the rules.  If there was nothing wrong, why have they done away with the Super Delegates?
> 
> Why too was the head of the DNC, the infamous Debbie Wasserman-Schultz fired?
> 
> And then there is:
> 
> *CNN drops Brazile for feeding debate questions to Clinton*
> By Marisa Schultz
> October 31, 2016 | 1:51pm | Updated
> [...]
> Brazile, then vice chair of the DNC and a CNN contributor, emailed Clinton’s campaign on March 12, the night before the Flint, Michigan, debate.
> 
> “One of the questions directed to HRC tomorrow is from a woman with a rash,” Brazile wrote to Clinton’s campaign chairman, John Podesta, and communications director, Jennifer Palmieri.
> 
> Brazile added: “Her family has lead poison and she will ask what, if anything, will Hillary do as president to help the ppl of Flint.”
> 
> That’s close to the question that was actually asked by local resident Mikki Wade: “If elected president, what course will you take to regain my trust in government?”
> 
> It’s unsurprising that a debate in lead-poisoned Flint would include a question about the crisis.
> 
> Nonetheless, it’s the second example of Brazile helping Clinton behind the scenes. WikiLeaks earlier revealed a separate email in which Brazile told Team Clinton that the former secretary of state would get a question about the death penalty before a March 13 town hall on CNN.
> 
> Indeed, Clinton was pressed about her stance on the death penalty during the Ohio State University forum.
> 
> New information from WikiLeaks shows Brazile fingered her source for the question as Roland Martin, who helped moderate the forum.
> 
> “I’ll send a few more,” Brazile said.
> https://nypost.com/2016/10/31/cnn-drops-brazile-for-feeding-debate-questions-to-clinton/
> 
> Was this not a top news story on CNN?  Ohhhh...riiiggghhhhtttt!
Click to expand...


Sanders did not lose because of the superdelegates. Sanders was a crybaby who lost because more people voted for Clinton than for him. The superdelegates heavily supported Clinton in 2008 but as Obama won states, the super delegates switched from Clinton to Obama. 

Sanders' loss had nothing to do with the debates or Debbie Wasserman Schultz. Black voters voted heavily for Clinton. She got 75% in SC, 68% in Texas and Florida, 81% in Louisiana and Mississippi to name a few. That is why he lost. 54 beats 42 but the math of that may be to high for you to understand.


----------



## busybee01

U2Edge said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A childish response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As was yours.
> 
> Everyone knows that the Iraq war was a mistake.  Everyone knows that one of the prime causes of the 2008 depression was the repeal of the Steagall Act.
> 
> It is apparent from everyone of those stands that Biden took, that he is no different than any other corporate tool.  There isn't a soul in America that REALLY understands that Patriot Act that supports it.
> 
> You are just an idiot that doesn't understand shit about politics and only parrots what you see on TEE VEE.  The corporations tell you how to think, and you oblige them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Removing SADDAM from power in Iraq was one of the best things the United States ever did for its security, the security of the region, and the world. It would be foolish to believe that things would be better off with Saddam in power, the man that invaded and annexed Kuwait resulting in a crises in the oil markets that caused the 1991 recession.
> 
> I agree that Biden was foolish to repeal glass Steagall. That's why I listed 1999 above.
> 
> Only extreme liberals and foolish libertarians oppose the patriot act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> With Saddam gone, Iran has moved into that power vacuum, and it has caused the rise of ISIS.
> 
> 
> The only folks that have benefited are Israel and the Saudis.  It has only led to chaos in the region.
> 
> He was tricked into invading Kuwait, b/c they wanted to invade him.
> 
> We have LOST freedom because of the Patriot Act, not gained it.  It has not benefited America in any way.
> 
> 
> Biden is no different than Republicans, no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *WRONG!
> *
> Iran has not invaded or annexed any countries like Saddam did. Iran has not fired any ballistic missiles at other countries like Saddam did. Iran has not seized and destroyed oil wells of another country vital to the global economy like Saddam did.
> 
> That's why regime change was justified in Iraq but not in Iran. Iran is generally a paper tiger that hides behind proxy's when conducting its foreign policy.
> 
> The rise of ISIS was in part due to the premature pullout of U.S. troops from Iraq at the end of 2011. U.S. troops returned to Iraq in 2014, and ISIS was largely defeated in Iraq by mid-2017. The only remaining territory ISIS currently controls is in Syria. As of today they control a space of territory along the Euphrates River in Syria that is a little less than 500 meters long and 250 meters wide.
> 
> Kuwait, Bahrain, U.A.E., Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Europe, Japan, the United Sates and the rest of the industrialized world all benefited from the removal of Saddam. Saddam was a threat to global energy supply and seized and sabotaged assets vital to global energy supply in the past setting off a global recession. You can't let someone like that remain in power. That's even before discussing is vast history with the production and use of WMD.
> 
> 
> *Nobody tricked Saddam into invading Kuwait on August 2, 1990. But even if they did, he was given a chance to leave Kuwait long before the operation to remove him from Kuwait began in January 1991. Instead of leaving Kuwait, Saddam ANNEXED Kuwait in mid-August 1990. NOBODY ever stated that Saddam had a right to ANNEX KUWAIT wiping it off the face of the map.
> 
> You would think that no one in the right mind would be willing to defend someone like SADDAM, but here you are doing just that. Wonder what you would say about Hitler. *
Click to expand...


Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.


----------



## busybee01

OldLady said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> - Biden hasn't declared that he's running yet
> - Hillary's margin of winning was that high too, or higher, for a good part of the campaign.
> - Biden should have run in 2016, when it would have mattered.  His time is over.
> 
> These polls mean nothing.
Click to expand...


-It certainly looks like Biden is running.
-The polls showed that Biden beat all of the GOP candidates while Clinton was behind or tied with Bush and Kasich
-His time is hardly over. He would be seen as honest and trustworthy while Trump is seen as dishonest and untrustworthy. Biden is center left. Trump is far right.

The polls mean quite a bit.


----------



## ptbw forever

busybee01 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> - Biden hasn't declared that he's running yet
> - Hillary's margin of winning was that high too, or higher, for a good part of the campaign.
> - Biden should have run in 2016, when it would have mattered.  His time is over.
> 
> These polls mean nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> -It certainly looks like Biden is running.
> -The polls showed that Biden beat all of the GOP candidates while Clinton was behind or tied with Bush and Kasich
> -His time is hardly over. He would be seen as honest and trustworthy while Trump is seen as dishonest and untrustworthy. Biden is center left. Trump is far right.
> 
> The polls mean quite a bit.
Click to expand...

There isn’t a single Democrat left who is center left.


----------



## busybee01

grainbely said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Then add the electoral college slant and trump wins again in the face of popular choice...that would be 3rd or 4th time in recent history.
Click to expand...


Hardly. Democrats did very well in Michigan and Pennsylvania. That brings them within a few votes of winning. Georgia and Arizona will be problem states for Republicans. All the Democrats need is 1 state to win.


----------



## ptbw forever

busybee01 said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Then add the electoral college slant and trump wins again in the face of popular choice...that would be 3rd or 4th time in recent history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly. Democrats did very well in Michigan and Pennsylvania. That brings them within a few votes of winning. Georgia and Arizona will be problem states for Republicans. All the Democrats need is 1 state to win.
Click to expand...

And they will lose the civil war that occurs afterward.


----------



## Mike473

busybee01 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they favor Clinton? Yes. Did they cheat? No. They made no rule changes which favored Clinton. Clinton got a majority of the primary vote and that is how she won the nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have since changed the rules.  If there was nothing wrong, why have they done away with the Super Delegates?
> 
> Why too was the head of the DNC, the infamous Debbie Wasserman-Schultz fired?
> 
> And then there is:
> 
> *CNN drops Brazile for feeding debate questions to Clinton*
> By Marisa Schultz
> October 31, 2016 | 1:51pm | Updated
> [...]
> Brazile, then vice chair of the DNC and a CNN contributor, emailed Clinton’s campaign on March 12, the night before the Flint, Michigan, debate.
> 
> “One of the questions directed to HRC tomorrow is from a woman with a rash,” Brazile wrote to Clinton’s campaign chairman, John Podesta, and communications director, Jennifer Palmieri.
> 
> Brazile added: “Her family has lead poison and she will ask what, if anything, will Hillary do as president to help the ppl of Flint.”
> 
> That’s close to the question that was actually asked by local resident Mikki Wade: “If elected president, what course will you take to regain my trust in government?”
> 
> It’s unsurprising that a debate in lead-poisoned Flint would include a question about the crisis.
> 
> Nonetheless, it’s the second example of Brazile helping Clinton behind the scenes. WikiLeaks earlier revealed a separate email in which Brazile told Team Clinton that the former secretary of state would get a question about the death penalty before a March 13 town hall on CNN.
> 
> Indeed, Clinton was pressed about her stance on the death penalty during the Ohio State University forum.
> 
> New information from WikiLeaks shows Brazile fingered her source for the question as Roland Martin, who helped moderate the forum.
> 
> “I’ll send a few more,” Brazile said.
> https://nypost.com/2016/10/31/cnn-drops-brazile-for-feeding-debate-questions-to-clinton/
> 
> Was this not a top news story on CNN?  Ohhhh...riiiggghhhhtttt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanders did not lose because of the superdelegates. Sanders was a crybaby who lost because more people voted for Clinton than for him. The superdelegates heavily supported Clinton in 2008 but as Obama won states, the super delegates switched from Clinton to Obama.
> 
> Sanders' loss had nothing to do with the debates or Debbie Wasserman Schultz. Black voters voted heavily for Clinton. She got 75% in SC, 68% in Texas and Florida, 81% in Louisiana and Mississippi to name a few. That is why he lost. 54 beats 42 but the math of that may be to high for you to understand.
Click to expand...


Sanders lost because he has no spine. He is weak. Nothing has changed.

Biden will be dealt with quickly. The other candidates will take him out easily once the real action begins. By mid July, the calls for Clinton to give it one more try will be loud.


----------



## Markle

U2Edge said:


> New polling data from* EMERSON* on the race in Nevada between BIDEN and TRUMP:
> 
> BIDEN: 52%
> 
> TRUMP: 48%



What did that poll say in March of 2015?  For that matter, what did it say October of 2016?


----------



## buckeye45_73

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


I do think Biden has the only chance to beat Trump.....but since he's creepy, I doubt I'll have to worry about it.....looks like some idiot communist democrat instead


----------



## Markle

busybee01 said:


> -It certainly looks like Biden is running.
> -The polls showed that Biden beat all of the GOP candidates while Clinton was behind or tied with Bush and Kasich
> -His time is hardly over. He would be seen as honest and trustworthy while Trump is seen as dishonest and untrustworthy. Biden is center left. Trump is far right.
> 
> The polls mean quite a bit.



Yeah boy, those polls meant quite a bit in 2016!  Worked out pretty well, didn't it?


----------



## U2Edge

busybee01 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> A childish response.
> 
> 
> 
> As was yours.
> 
> Everyone knows that the Iraq war was a mistake.  Everyone knows that one of the prime causes of the 2008 depression was the repeal of the Steagall Act.
> 
> It is apparent from everyone of those stands that Biden took, that he is no different than any other corporate tool.  There isn't a soul in America that REALLY understands that Patriot Act that supports it.
> 
> You are just an idiot that doesn't understand shit about politics and only parrots what you see on TEE VEE.  The corporations tell you how to think, and you oblige them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Removing SADDAM from power in Iraq was one of the best things the United States ever did for its security, the security of the region, and the world. It would be foolish to believe that things would be better off with Saddam in power, the man that invaded and annexed Kuwait resulting in a crises in the oil markets that caused the 1991 recession.
> 
> I agree that Biden was foolish to repeal glass Steagall. That's why I listed 1999 above.
> 
> Only extreme liberals and foolish libertarians oppose the patriot act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> With Saddam gone, Iran has moved into that power vacuum, and it has caused the rise of ISIS.
> 
> 
> The only folks that have benefited are Israel and the Saudis.  It has only led to chaos in the region.
> 
> He was tricked into invading Kuwait, b/c they wanted to invade him.
> 
> We have LOST freedom because of the Patriot Act, not gained it.  It has not benefited America in any way.
> 
> 
> Biden is no different than Republicans, no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *WRONG!
> *
> Iran has not invaded or annexed any countries like Saddam did. Iran has not fired any ballistic missiles at other countries like Saddam did. Iran has not seized and destroyed oil wells of another country vital to the global economy like Saddam did.
> 
> That's why regime change was justified in Iraq but not in Iran. Iran is generally a paper tiger that hides behind proxy's when conducting its foreign policy.
> 
> The rise of ISIS was in part due to the premature pullout of U.S. troops from Iraq at the end of 2011. U.S. troops returned to Iraq in 2014, and ISIS was largely defeated in Iraq by mid-2017. The only remaining territory ISIS currently controls is in Syria. As of today they control a space of territory along the Euphrates River in Syria that is a little less than 500 meters long and 250 meters wide.
> 
> Kuwait, Bahrain, U.A.E., Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Europe, Japan, the United Sates and the rest of the industrialized world all benefited from the removal of Saddam. Saddam was a threat to global energy supply and seized and sabotaged assets vital to global energy supply in the past setting off a global recession. You can't let someone like that remain in power. That's even before discussing is vast history with the production and use of WMD.
> 
> 
> *Nobody tricked Saddam into invading Kuwait on August 2, 1990. But even if they did, he was given a chance to leave Kuwait long before the operation to remove him from Kuwait began in January 1991. Instead of leaving Kuwait, Saddam ANNEXED Kuwait in mid-August 1990. NOBODY ever stated that Saddam had a right to ANNEX KUWAIT wiping it off the face of the map.
> 
> You would think that no one in the right mind would be willing to defend someone like SADDAM, but here you are doing just that. Wonder what you would say about Hitler. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.
Click to expand...


Well, if that is their goal, they are crawling towards it. They almost never use direct military force. They always use proxy's like Hezbolah and Humas, or militia's within a country. Again, Iran has not spent time actually invading countries let alone annexing them as Saddam use to do. They have not seized or sabotaged large amounts of another countries oil wealth as Saddam once did, damaging the global economy. They have never used WMD on the battlefield like Saddam use to do. Iran is a threat, but nothing near the threat that Saddam was to region and the world.


----------



## U2Edge

buckeye45_73 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> I do think Biden has the only chance to beat Trump.....but since he's creepy, I doubt I'll have to worry about it.....looks like some idiot communist democrat instead
Click to expand...


He is not nearly as creepy as Trump. He has never been divorced, while Trump has been divorced twice and may get divorced a third time. He has not been accused of the sexual assaults that Trump has been by dozens of women. He has not been caught on tape, like Trump has, bragging about sexually assaulting women. Going after Biden on this will only shine a brighter light on Trump's behavior.


----------



## U2Edge

Markle said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> -It certainly looks like Biden is running.
> -The polls showed that Biden beat all of the GOP candidates while Clinton was behind or tied with Bush and Kasich
> -His time is hardly over. He would be seen as honest and trustworthy while Trump is seen as dishonest and untrustworthy. Biden is center left. Trump is far right.
> 
> The polls mean quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah boy, those polls meant quite a bit in 2016!  Worked out pretty well, didn't it?
Click to expand...


Polling has a much longer history than just what happened in November 2016. Your going to find that out the hard way in November 2020.


----------



## U2Edge

Mike473 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they favor Clinton? Yes. Did they cheat? No. They made no rule changes which favored Clinton. Clinton got a majority of the primary vote and that is how she won the nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have since changed the rules.  If there was nothing wrong, why have they done away with the Super Delegates?
> 
> Why too was the head of the DNC, the infamous Debbie Wasserman-Schultz fired?
> 
> And then there is:
> 
> *CNN drops Brazile for feeding debate questions to Clinton*
> By Marisa Schultz
> October 31, 2016 | 1:51pm | Updated
> [...]
> Brazile, then vice chair of the DNC and a CNN contributor, emailed Clinton’s campaign on March 12, the night before the Flint, Michigan, debate.
> 
> “One of the questions directed to HRC tomorrow is from a woman with a rash,” Brazile wrote to Clinton’s campaign chairman, John Podesta, and communications director, Jennifer Palmieri.
> 
> Brazile added: “Her family has lead poison and she will ask what, if anything, will Hillary do as president to help the ppl of Flint.”
> 
> That’s close to the question that was actually asked by local resident Mikki Wade: “If elected president, what course will you take to regain my trust in government?”
> 
> It’s unsurprising that a debate in lead-poisoned Flint would include a question about the crisis.
> 
> Nonetheless, it’s the second example of Brazile helping Clinton behind the scenes. WikiLeaks earlier revealed a separate email in which Brazile told Team Clinton that the former secretary of state would get a question about the death penalty before a March 13 town hall on CNN.
> 
> Indeed, Clinton was pressed about her stance on the death penalty during the Ohio State University forum.
> 
> New information from WikiLeaks shows Brazile fingered her source for the question as Roland Martin, who helped moderate the forum.
> 
> “I’ll send a few more,” Brazile said.
> https://nypost.com/2016/10/31/cnn-drops-brazile-for-feeding-debate-questions-to-clinton/
> 
> Was this not a top news story on CNN?  Ohhhh...riiiggghhhhtttt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanders did not lose because of the superdelegates. Sanders was a crybaby who lost because more people voted for Clinton than for him. The superdelegates heavily supported Clinton in 2008 but as Obama won states, the super delegates switched from Clinton to Obama.
> 
> Sanders' loss had nothing to do with the debates or Debbie Wasserman Schultz. Black voters voted heavily for Clinton. She got 75% in SC, 68% in Texas and Florida, 81% in Louisiana and Mississippi to name a few. That is why he lost. 54 beats 42 but the math of that may be to high for you to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanders lost because he has no spine. He is weak. Nothing has changed.
> 
> Biden will be dealt with quickly. The other candidates will take him out easily once the real action begins. By mid July, the calls for Clinton to give it one more try will be loud.
Click to expand...


That's just wishful thinking on your part. BIDEN has a base, and so does Sanders. There are only crumbs left for the rest of the crowded field.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

U2Edge said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they favor Clinton? Yes. Did they cheat? No. They made no rule changes which favored Clinton. Clinton got a majority of the primary vote and that is how she won the nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have since changed the rules.  If there was nothing wrong, why have they done away with the Super Delegates?
> 
> Why too was the head of the DNC, the infamous Debbie Wasserman-Schultz fired?
> 
> And then there is:
> 
> *CNN drops Brazile for feeding debate questions to Clinton*
> By Marisa Schultz
> October 31, 2016 | 1:51pm | Updated
> [...]
> Brazile, then vice chair of the DNC and a CNN contributor, emailed Clinton’s campaign on March 12, the night before the Flint, Michigan, debate.
> 
> “One of the questions directed to HRC tomorrow is from a woman with a rash,” Brazile wrote to Clinton’s campaign chairman, John Podesta, and communications director, Jennifer Palmieri.
> 
> Brazile added: “Her family has lead poison and she will ask what, if anything, will Hillary do as president to help the ppl of Flint.”
> 
> That’s close to the question that was actually asked by local resident Mikki Wade: “If elected president, what course will you take to regain my trust in government?”
> 
> It’s unsurprising that a debate in lead-poisoned Flint would include a question about the crisis.
> 
> Nonetheless, it’s the second example of Brazile helping Clinton behind the scenes. WikiLeaks earlier revealed a separate email in which Brazile told Team Clinton that the former secretary of state would get a question about the death penalty before a March 13 town hall on CNN.
> 
> Indeed, Clinton was pressed about her stance on the death penalty during the Ohio State University forum.
> 
> New information from WikiLeaks shows Brazile fingered her source for the question as Roland Martin, who helped moderate the forum.
> 
> “I’ll send a few more,” Brazile said.
> https://nypost.com/2016/10/31/cnn-drops-brazile-for-feeding-debate-questions-to-clinton/
> 
> Was this not a top news story on CNN?  Ohhhh...riiiggghhhhtttt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanders did not lose because of the superdelegates. Sanders was a crybaby who lost because more people voted for Clinton than for him. The superdelegates heavily supported Clinton in 2008 but as Obama won states, the super delegates switched from Clinton to Obama.
> 
> Sanders' loss had nothing to do with the debates or Debbie Wasserman Schultz. Black voters voted heavily for Clinton. She got 75% in SC, 68% in Texas and Florida, 81% in Louisiana and Mississippi to name a few. That is why he lost. 54 beats 42 but the math of that may be to high for you to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanders lost because he has no spine. He is weak. Nothing has changed.
> 
> Biden will be dealt with quickly. The other candidates will take him out easily once the real action begins. By mid July, the calls for Clinton to give it one more try will be loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just wishful thinking on your part. BIDEN has a base, and so does Sanders. There are only crumbs left for the rest of the crowded field.
Click to expand...


Biden is toast.

Go with Biden and the Mueller report as his VP


----------



## U2Edge

Markle said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> New polling data from* EMERSON* on the race in Nevada between BIDEN and TRUMP:
> 
> BIDEN: 52%
> 
> TRUMP: 48%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did that poll say in March of 2015?  For that matter, what did it say October of 2016?
Click to expand...


Polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. Your going to find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.


----------



## U2Edge

CrusaderFrank said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they favor Clinton? Yes. Did they cheat? No. They made no rule changes which favored Clinton. Clinton got a majority of the primary vote and that is how she won the nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have since changed the rules.  If there was nothing wrong, why have they done away with the Super Delegates?
> 
> Why too was the head of the DNC, the infamous Debbie Wasserman-Schultz fired?
> 
> And then there is:
> 
> *CNN drops Brazile for feeding debate questions to Clinton*
> By Marisa Schultz
> October 31, 2016 | 1:51pm | Updated
> [...]
> Brazile, then vice chair of the DNC and a CNN contributor, emailed Clinton’s campaign on March 12, the night before the Flint, Michigan, debate.
> 
> “One of the questions directed to HRC tomorrow is from a woman with a rash,” Brazile wrote to Clinton’s campaign chairman, John Podesta, and communications director, Jennifer Palmieri.
> 
> Brazile added: “Her family has lead poison and she will ask what, if anything, will Hillary do as president to help the ppl of Flint.”
> 
> That’s close to the question that was actually asked by local resident Mikki Wade: “If elected president, what course will you take to regain my trust in government?”
> 
> It’s unsurprising that a debate in lead-poisoned Flint would include a question about the crisis.
> 
> Nonetheless, it’s the second example of Brazile helping Clinton behind the scenes. WikiLeaks earlier revealed a separate email in which Brazile told Team Clinton that the former secretary of state would get a question about the death penalty before a March 13 town hall on CNN.
> 
> Indeed, Clinton was pressed about her stance on the death penalty during the Ohio State University forum.
> 
> New information from WikiLeaks shows Brazile fingered her source for the question as Roland Martin, who helped moderate the forum.
> 
> “I’ll send a few more,” Brazile said.
> https://nypost.com/2016/10/31/cnn-drops-brazile-for-feeding-debate-questions-to-clinton/
> 
> Was this not a top news story on CNN?  Ohhhh...riiiggghhhhtttt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanders did not lose because of the superdelegates. Sanders was a crybaby who lost because more people voted for Clinton than for him. The superdelegates heavily supported Clinton in 2008 but as Obama won states, the super delegates switched from Clinton to Obama.
> 
> Sanders' loss had nothing to do with the debates or Debbie Wasserman Schultz. Black voters voted heavily for Clinton. She got 75% in SC, 68% in Texas and Florida, 81% in Louisiana and Mississippi to name a few. That is why he lost. 54 beats 42 but the math of that may be to high for you to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanders lost because he has no spine. He is weak. Nothing has changed.
> 
> Biden will be dealt with quickly. The other candidates will take him out easily once the real action begins. By mid July, the calls for Clinton to give it one more try will be loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just wishful thinking on your part. BIDEN has a base, and so does Sanders. There are only crumbs left for the rest of the crowded field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is toast.
> 
> Go with Biden and the Mueller report as his VP
Click to expand...


Based on what data? BIDEN leads all the polls.


----------



## NoVote

Polls mean dick. But keep believing them, the better tards look in the polls, the easier it will be for Trump to win 2020 real life.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

U2Edge said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have since changed the rules.  If there was nothing wrong, why have they done away with the Super Delegates?
> 
> Why too was the head of the DNC, the infamous Debbie Wasserman-Schultz fired?
> 
> And then there is:
> 
> *CNN drops Brazile for feeding debate questions to Clinton*
> By Marisa Schultz
> October 31, 2016 | 1:51pm | Updated
> [...]
> Brazile, then vice chair of the DNC and a CNN contributor, emailed Clinton’s campaign on March 12, the night before the Flint, Michigan, debate.
> 
> “One of the questions directed to HRC tomorrow is from a woman with a rash,” Brazile wrote to Clinton’s campaign chairman, John Podesta, and communications director, Jennifer Palmieri.
> 
> Brazile added: “Her family has lead poison and she will ask what, if anything, will Hillary do as president to help the ppl of Flint.”
> 
> That’s close to the question that was actually asked by local resident Mikki Wade: “If elected president, what course will you take to regain my trust in government?”
> 
> It’s unsurprising that a debate in lead-poisoned Flint would include a question about the crisis.
> 
> Nonetheless, it’s the second example of Brazile helping Clinton behind the scenes. WikiLeaks earlier revealed a separate email in which Brazile told Team Clinton that the former secretary of state would get a question about the death penalty before a March 13 town hall on CNN.
> 
> Indeed, Clinton was pressed about her stance on the death penalty during the Ohio State University forum.
> 
> New information from WikiLeaks shows Brazile fingered her source for the question as Roland Martin, who helped moderate the forum.
> 
> “I’ll send a few more,” Brazile said.
> https://nypost.com/2016/10/31/cnn-drops-brazile-for-feeding-debate-questions-to-clinton/
> 
> Was this not a top news story on CNN?  Ohhhh...riiiggghhhhtttt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanders did not lose because of the superdelegates. Sanders was a crybaby who lost because more people voted for Clinton than for him. The superdelegates heavily supported Clinton in 2008 but as Obama won states, the super delegates switched from Clinton to Obama.
> 
> Sanders' loss had nothing to do with the debates or Debbie Wasserman Schultz. Black voters voted heavily for Clinton. She got 75% in SC, 68% in Texas and Florida, 81% in Louisiana and Mississippi to name a few. That is why he lost. 54 beats 42 but the math of that may be to high for you to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanders lost because he has no spine. He is weak. Nothing has changed.
> 
> Biden will be dealt with quickly. The other candidates will take him out easily once the real action begins. By mid July, the calls for Clinton to give it one more try will be loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just wishful thinking on your part. BIDEN has a base, and so does Sanders. There are only crumbs left for the rest of the crowded field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is toast.
> 
> Go with Biden and the Mueller report as his VP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what data? BIDEN leads all the polls.
Click to expand...


Biden is finished, ended, toast, done, over, finito


----------



## busybee01

Markle said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussen completely whiffed on the 2018 midterms.
> 
> 2018 Generic Congressional Vote
> Rasmussen Republicans 46% Democrats 45%
> Actual Democrats 53% Republicans 45%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you not responded to my challenge to you regarding the DNC trying to cheat Bernie Sanders out of the nomination?  Why did you run and hide?  No guts, no glory!
> 
> What is the margin of error on the Rasmussen poll?  All of their polls I have seen have a 3% margin of error.  So, as usual with your posts, you lied.
> 
> Here is the TRUTH, I know how you avoid the TRUTH in all your posts but here it is anyway.
> 
> The latest Rasmussen Reports national telephone and online survey of Likely U.S. Voters finds that *46% would choose the Republican candidate if the elections for Congress were held today. Forty-five percent (45%) would vote for the Democrat. Three percent (3%) prefer some other candidate, and six percent (6%) remain undecided.*
> 
> PLEASE show us how that is, in your words, Rasmussen "whiffed" that election.  Please be specific as I have been.
Click to expand...


If we are to believe Rasmussen then every undecided voter and every other voter voted for Democrats. I hope you are not stupid enough to believe that. If you look at the other polls in the PPP, they had Democrats with a 5-13 point lead. Those are within the margin of error. Rasmussen missed even with the margin of error. They clearly were wrong in their estimate of likely voters. They whiffed. That is the truth and you are a liar.


----------



## busybee01

U2Edge said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Then add the electoral college slant and trump wins again in the face of popular choice...that would be 3rd or 4th time in recent history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The electoral college won't save Trump this time.
> 
> Oh and just so everyone knows again, this is how the 11 biggest states in the country, the ones that get you to 270 EC votes breakdown in terms of who they usually support:
> 
> *BLUE WALL STATES:*
> New Jersey
> Illinois
> Pennsylvania
> Michigan
> California
> New York
> 
> *SWING STATES:*
> Ohio
> Florida
> 
> *RED STATES:*
> Texas
> North Carolina
> Georgia
> 
> But realize this, recent polls have Texas as toss up. North Carolina  is a possible toss up to given recent polling. This is not good news for the current Republican party.
Click to expand...


You are right in putting Michigan and Pennsylvania in the blue column. However I would put Ohio in the red column. North Carolina, Iowa, Wisconsin are swing states. Arizona, Georgia and Texas as potential swing states.


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> The winner of Florida wins the 2020
> Election and may lose the popular vote because of so many conservatives fleeing New York and California to the swing states
> 
> Popular gov Desantis will bring Florida to trump
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida will be extremely close. Michigan and Pennsylvania are good bets to go Democrat, The 1 electoral vote that Trump won in Maine is likely to go to Democrats because of the state's numbered voting system. Republicans are in potential trouble in Georgia and Arizona, Even Texas Republicans are worried. No states in the Clinton column seem to be in comparable danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The big rise in the steel industry will win PA again for trump
Click to expand...


Suburban voters, especially women, will likely put the state back in the Democrat column. Also their far right wing extremism on abortion will hurt as well in the suburbs.


----------



## busybee01

Mike473 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it won't be Biden. He is a total joke. A pushover. Only Sanders is more of a pushover. Polls this far out mean nothing. As people get to know the other candidates, the race will change and a front runner will emerge. A national poll had Clinton up by 14 points with just 2 weeks to go, and was off by a mile.
> 
> I still think Clinton and Beto will form a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Biden is a total Joke, why is he kicking Trumps ass in the latest polls in Michigan, Wisconsin as well as the national polls? Plus, polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. If your opinion on polling is formed by what happened in 2016, then you will be in for a rude awakening in 2020. Most polling is pretty accurate within certain margins.
> 
> The average of the latest 5 polls for the Democratic nomination shows the following:
> 
> Biden: 29.4%
> 
> Sanders: 23.4%
> 
> Harris: 10.4%
> 
> Beto O'Rourke: 8%
> 
> Warren: 6.6%
> 
> Booker: 4%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2.3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 1.3%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 1%
> 
> Castro: .8%
> 
> Inslee: .8%
> 
> Gillibrand: .4%
> 
> *Regardless of what people say, Biden is riding high and he hasn't even declared yet. Biden has the advantaged of being on the national ticket into Presidential elections in 2008 and 2012 and winning both times. He served as Vice President for 8 years in an administration that is more POPULAR than the current administration. He is a known entity and people like him. Both positives for Biden and explains why he leads the current list average. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden got destroyed by Mike Dukakis for crying out loud. The same Mike Dukakis that polls claimed had an insurmountable 17 point lead over Bush at the end of July 1988.
> 
> Biden got crushed by Clinton and Obama in 2008.
> 
> I don't just rely on polls from 2016. We have many to choose from. I also like Coakley by 15 one week out against Scott Brown here in Massachusetts. Of course, Gillum by 9 in Florida was an instant classic from the 2018 mid terms. There are so many to choose from.
> 
> You are right that polling can sometimes be very accurate, but not when the organizations doing them have an agenda or an axe to grind.
Click to expand...


So you say. You have a agenda as well so that means that what you say doesn't matter.


----------



## busybee01

Mike473 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden got destroyed by Mike Dukakis for crying out loud. The same Mike Dukakis that polls claimed had an insurmountable 17 point lead over Bush at the end of July 1988.
> 
> Biden got crushed by Clinton and Obama in 2008.
> 
> I don't just rely on polls from 2016. We have many to choose from. I also like Coakley by 15 one week out against Scott Brown here in Massachusetts. Of course, Gillum by 9 in Florida was an instant classic from the 2018 mid terms. There are so many to choose from.
> 
> You are right that polling can sometimes be very accurate, but not when the organizations doing them have an agenda or an axe to grind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then Biden has been the Vice President for two terms under a president who for some reason half the country still likes. On top of that the other candidates are going so far left he looks moderate.
> 
> The nominee for the Dems will be Biden or Beto. Sanders is a wild card at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Beto is a much stronger possibility. Sanders already showed he doesn't have the back bone to take center stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Beto and Sanders have a problem Biden doesn’t. They will divide the passions of the extreme nutcases in the party. The same group the rest of the candidates are courting.
> 
> But I suppose we will see soon enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the thing, Biden well known, Vice President for 8 years and liked by many. A relative moderate compared to the others as well as being seen as more electable. The rest of the crowded field sort of divides the "not-Joe Biden" vote. The more crowded the field, the more It helps Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see Biden in a similar way to Jeb Bush. Jeb was the clear front runner going into 2016. He had a large financial advantage as well. But, he was crushed easily.
> 
> When the debates begin and the others focus on him, he will begin to put his foot in his mouth and it will be over for him rather quickly. What's the different between now and 1988 for Biden? Biden is an old man now pushing 80 years old vs a hungry group of young competitors.
Click to expand...


Jeb Bush was never a strong frontrunner. He initially polled in the mid-20s but never had a strong lead. The party had to lean on Romney not to run. That shows how weak they thought Bush was. We are talking about Donald Trump. Trump is as dumb as a post.


----------



## busybee01

Mike473 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they favor Clinton? Yes. Did they cheat? No. They made no rule changes which favored Clinton. Clinton got a majority of the primary vote and that is how she won the nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have since changed the rules.  If there was nothing wrong, why have they done away with the Super Delegates?
> 
> Why too was the head of the DNC, the infamous Debbie Wasserman-Schultz fired?
> 
> And then there is:
> 
> *CNN drops Brazile for feeding debate questions to Clinton*
> By Marisa Schultz
> October 31, 2016 | 1:51pm | Updated
> [...]
> Brazile, then vice chair of the DNC and a CNN contributor, emailed Clinton’s campaign on March 12, the night before the Flint, Michigan, debate.
> 
> “One of the questions directed to HRC tomorrow is from a woman with a rash,” Brazile wrote to Clinton’s campaign chairman, John Podesta, and communications director, Jennifer Palmieri.
> 
> Brazile added: “Her family has lead poison and she will ask what, if anything, will Hillary do as president to help the ppl of Flint.”
> 
> That’s close to the question that was actually asked by local resident Mikki Wade: “If elected president, what course will you take to regain my trust in government?”
> 
> It’s unsurprising that a debate in lead-poisoned Flint would include a question about the crisis.
> 
> Nonetheless, it’s the second example of Brazile helping Clinton behind the scenes. WikiLeaks earlier revealed a separate email in which Brazile told Team Clinton that the former secretary of state would get a question about the death penalty before a March 13 town hall on CNN.
> 
> Indeed, Clinton was pressed about her stance on the death penalty during the Ohio State University forum.
> 
> New information from WikiLeaks shows Brazile fingered her source for the question as Roland Martin, who helped moderate the forum.
> 
> “I’ll send a few more,” Brazile said.
> https://nypost.com/2016/10/31/cnn-drops-brazile-for-feeding-debate-questions-to-clinton/
> 
> Was this not a top news story on CNN?  Ohhhh...riiiggghhhhtttt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanders did not lose because of the superdelegates. Sanders was a crybaby who lost because more people voted for Clinton than for him. The superdelegates heavily supported Clinton in 2008 but as Obama won states, the super delegates switched from Clinton to Obama.
> 
> Sanders' loss had nothing to do with the debates or Debbie Wasserman Schultz. Black voters voted heavily for Clinton. She got 75% in SC, 68% in Texas and Florida, 81% in Louisiana and Mississippi to name a few. That is why he lost. 54 beats 42 but the math of that may be to high for you to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanders lost because he has no spine. He is weak. Nothing has changed.
> 
> Biden will be dealt with quickly. The other candidates will take him out easily once the real action begins. By mid July, the calls for Clinton to give it one more try will be loud.
Click to expand...


You are dreaming. Wake up and smell the coffee. Democrats will want to defeat Trump so they will support Biden with the thought that he won't run in 2024.


----------



## busybee01

Markle said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> New polling data from* EMERSON* on the race in Nevada between BIDEN and TRUMP:
> 
> BIDEN: 52%
> 
> TRUMP: 48%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did that poll say in March of 2015?  For that matter, what did it say October of 2016?
Click to expand...


The polls said that both Trump and Clinton were dishonest and untrustworthy. They said Biden and Sanders were honest and trustworthy. That is why they ran better against Republicans than Clinton.


----------



## MisterBeale

busybee01 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> A childish response.
> 
> 
> 
> As was yours.
> 
> Everyone knows that the Iraq war was a mistake.  Everyone knows that one of the prime causes of the 2008 depression was the repeal of the Steagall Act.
> 
> It is apparent from everyone of those stands that Biden took, that he is no different than any other corporate tool.  There isn't a soul in America that REALLY understands that Patriot Act that supports it.
> 
> You are just an idiot that doesn't understand shit about politics and only parrots what you see on TEE VEE.  The corporations tell you how to think, and you oblige them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Removing SADDAM from power in Iraq was one of the best things the United States ever did for its security, the security of the region, and the world. It would be foolish to believe that things would be better off with Saddam in power, the man that invaded and annexed Kuwait resulting in a crises in the oil markets that caused the 1991 recession.
> 
> I agree that Biden was foolish to repeal glass Steagall. That's why I listed 1999 above.
> 
> Only extreme liberals and foolish libertarians oppose the patriot act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> With Saddam gone, Iran has moved into that power vacuum, and it has caused the rise of ISIS.
> 
> 
> The only folks that have benefited are Israel and the Saudis.  It has only led to chaos in the region.
> 
> He was tricked into invading Kuwait, b/c they wanted to invade him.
> 
> We have LOST freedom because of the Patriot Act, not gained it.  It has not benefited America in any way.
> 
> 
> Biden is no different than Republicans, no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *WRONG!
> *
> Iran has not invaded or annexed any countries like Saddam did. Iran has not fired any ballistic missiles at other countries like Saddam did. Iran has not seized and destroyed oil wells of another country vital to the global economy like Saddam did.
> 
> That's why regime change was justified in Iraq but not in Iran. Iran is generally a paper tiger that hides behind proxy's when conducting its foreign policy.
> 
> The rise of ISIS was in part due to the premature pullout of U.S. troops from Iraq at the end of 2011. U.S. troops returned to Iraq in 2014, and ISIS was largely defeated in Iraq by mid-2017. The only remaining territory ISIS currently controls is in Syria. As of today they control a space of territory along the Euphrates River in Syria that is a little less than 500 meters long and 250 meters wide.
> 
> Kuwait, Bahrain, U.A.E., Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Europe, Japan, the United Sates and the rest of the industrialized world all benefited from the removal of Saddam. Saddam was a threat to global energy supply and seized and sabotaged assets vital to global energy supply in the past setting off a global recession. You can't let someone like that remain in power. That's even before discussing is vast history with the production and use of WMD.
> 
> 
> *Nobody tricked Saddam into invading Kuwait on August 2, 1990. But even if they did, he was given a chance to leave Kuwait long before the operation to remove him from Kuwait began in January 1991. Instead of leaving Kuwait, Saddam ANNEXED Kuwait in mid-August 1990. NOBODY ever stated that Saddam had a right to ANNEX KUWAIT wiping it off the face of the map.
> 
> You would think that no one in the right mind would be willing to defend someone like SADDAM, but here you are doing just that. Wonder what you would say about Hitler. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.
Click to expand...


Wow.

Could you be anymore a victim of propaganda?






NATO expansion map. (CC BY-SA 3.0 via Wikimedia Commons)


*Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness*
Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness


----------



## buckeye45_73

U2Edge said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> I do think Biden has the only chance to beat Trump.....but since he's creepy, I doubt I'll have to worry about it.....looks like some idiot communist democrat instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not nearly as creepy as Trump. He has never been divorced, while Trump has been divorced twice and may get divorced a third time. He has not been accused of the sexual assaults that Trump has been by dozens of women. He has not been caught on tape, like Trump has, bragging about sexually assaulting women. Going after Biden on this will only shine a brighter light on Trump's behavior.
Click to expand...

no he is more creepy....Trump has never done that to people, he respects their personal space. And again where has Trump bragged about assaulting women? And being accused is not the same as being guilty.....unless you're a NAZI.....what planet are you from?


----------



## buckeye45_73

busybee01 said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Then add the electoral college slant and trump wins again in the face of popular choice...that would be 3rd or 4th time in recent history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly. Democrats did very well in Michigan and Pennsylvania. That brings them within a few votes of winning. Georgia and Arizona will be problem states for Republicans. All the Democrats need is 1 state to win.
Click to expand...

Just one state, which state has 270 electoral votes?


----------



## buckeye45_73

U2Edge said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> -It certainly looks like Biden is running.
> -The polls showed that Biden beat all of the GOP candidates while Clinton was behind or tied with Bush and Kasich
> -His time is hardly over. He would be seen as honest and trustworthy while Trump is seen as dishonest and untrustworthy. Biden is center left. Trump is far right.
> 
> The polls mean quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah boy, those polls meant quite a bit in 2016!  Worked out pretty well, didn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polling has a much longer history than just what happened in November 2016. Your going to find that out the hard way in November 2020.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's a tool used by the left to try and depress the right.......show me one poll that had the republicans crushing the democrats this far out of an election? Never happened.......the polls are done by the people that gave us the Russian Hoax and the Climate Hoax.......sorry I don't care


----------



## buckeye45_73

busybee01 said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since then Biden has been the Vice President for two terms under a president who for some reason half the country still likes. On top of that the other candidates are going so far left he looks moderate.
> 
> The nominee for the Dems will be Biden or Beto. Sanders is a wild card at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Beto is a much stronger possibility. Sanders already showed he doesn't have the back bone to take center stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Beto and Sanders have a problem Biden doesn’t. They will divide the passions of the extreme nutcases in the party. The same group the rest of the candidates are courting.
> 
> But I suppose we will see soon enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the thing, Biden well known, Vice President for 8 years and liked by many. A relative moderate compared to the others as well as being seen as more electable. The rest of the crowded field sort of divides the "not-Joe Biden" vote. The more crowded the field, the more It helps Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see Biden in a similar way to Jeb Bush. Jeb was the clear front runner going into 2016. He had a large financial advantage as well. But, he was crushed easily.
> 
> When the debates begin and the others focus on him, he will begin to put his foot in his mouth and it will be over for him rather quickly. What's the different between now and 1988 for Biden? Biden is an old man now pushing 80 years old vs a hungry group of young competitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeb Bush was never a strong frontrunner. He initially polled in the mid-20s but never had a strong lead. The party had to lean on Romney not to run. That shows how weak they thought Bush was. We are talking about Donald Trump. Trump is as dumb as a post.
Click to expand...

Yet he's a billiionare, went to Penn and according to dipshits like you, pulled of the biggest conspiracy ever........you really don't understand logic or even basic math......


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Test for Biden


----------



## airplanemechanic

U2Edge said:


> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.



Very few polls said Trump would beat Hillary in 2016. Look how that turned out.


----------



## Mike473

Sanders? Didn't you see what Clinton and the DNC did to that guy? He was curled up in a ball and went away quietly. Honestly, I will debate Biden. But, Sanders is in it just for attention. He is a super lightweight and would be crushed by any number of the other candidates.

On to Biden, he has been a terrible national candidate his entire life. He is now pushing 80 and no longer relevant. At his peak, Biden wasn't winning nationally. He knew in 2016 that he could never beat Clinton and went away quietly as well. And that was when everyone was 99.9% sure that whomever won the Dem nomination was a shoe in to win the Presidency. Biden is a pushover.

I don't think any of the Dem candidates can beat Trump. But, I do know that many of them are much younger and hungrier than Biden. I also suspect that Harris a few others are a lot tougher than he is as well.


----------



## Preacher

U2Edge said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Congresswoman from Hawaii in the poll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has sort of dropped off the radar because her numbers are so low. She was polling below 1% before Real Clear Politics dropped her from the chart. Their chart has the top 12 people. The Quinnipiac poll actually did not have results for Gillibrand and Inslee so I just gave them 1% each.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. No surprise. She doesn't toe the warmonger party line on foreign policy etc...she seems sane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admire her service to the country in the military. But she is confused when it comes to U.S. Foreign Policy and Defense Policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she is the ONLY sane democrat on foreign policy. The left AND right hate her so she is doing something right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She does not understand that sometimes regime change is a necessity.
Click to expand...

That's because its not EVER necessary. If the PEOPLE of a nation want regime change then THEY need to do it NOT the US government.


U2Edge said:


> New polling data from* EMERSON* on the race in Nevada between BIDEN and TRUMP:
> 
> BIDEN: 52%
> 
> TRUMP: 48%



You should post the links so we can see how many democrats vs republicans were polled in all these polls.


----------



## Mike473

busybee01 said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the Dem nominee will be. But, it won't be Biden. He is a total joke. A pushover. Only Sanders is more of a pushover. Polls this far out mean nothing. As people get to know the other candidates, the race will change and a front runner will emerge. A national poll had Clinton up by 14 points with just 2 weeks to go, and was off by a mile.
> 
> I still think Clinton and Beto will form a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Biden is a total Joke, why is he kicking Trumps ass in the latest polls in Michigan, Wisconsin as well as the national polls? Plus, polling has a much longer history than just what happened in 2016. If your opinion on polling is formed by what happened in 2016, then you will be in for a rude awakening in 2020. Most polling is pretty accurate within certain margins.
> 
> The average of the latest 5 polls for the Democratic nomination shows the following:
> 
> Biden: 29.4%
> 
> Sanders: 23.4%
> 
> Harris: 10.4%
> 
> Beto O'Rourke: 8%
> 
> Warren: 6.6%
> 
> Booker: 4%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2.3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 1.3%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 1%
> 
> Castro: .8%
> 
> Inslee: .8%
> 
> Gillibrand: .4%
> 
> *Regardless of what people say, Biden is riding high and he hasn't even declared yet. Biden has the advantaged of being on the national ticket into Presidential elections in 2008 and 2012 and winning both times. He served as Vice President for 8 years in an administration that is more POPULAR than the current administration. He is a known entity and people like him. Both positives for Biden and explains why he leads the current list average. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden got destroyed by Mike Dukakis for crying out loud. The same Mike Dukakis that polls claimed had an insurmountable 17 point lead over Bush at the end of July 1988.
> 
> Biden got crushed by Clinton and Obama in 2008.
> 
> I don't just rely on polls from 2016. We have many to choose from. I also like Coakley by 15 one week out against Scott Brown here in Massachusetts. Of course, Gillum by 9 in Florida was an instant classic from the 2018 mid terms. There are so many to choose from.
> 
> You are right that polling can sometimes be very accurate, but not when the organizations doing them have an agenda or an axe to grind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you say. You have a agenda as well so that means that what you say doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


What I say here doesn't really matter. I am just posting my thoughts on a message board. We are talking about major polling organizations with the ability to sway opinions on a national level. He who holds the gold makes the rules. That's the way it is in reality. The polls are made to order in my opinion. But, in the big picture, what does it matter?


----------



## Flopper

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


I think the polls are saying, anybody but Trump.  The problem the democrats have is Biden is too old and Sanders is a full blown socialist.  Neither will sit well with voters.  What they need is a younger charismatic candidate with experience, maybe that black guy, named Barack something or another.


----------



## U2Edge

MisterBeale said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> As was yours.
> 
> Everyone knows that the Iraq war was a mistake.  Everyone knows that one of the prime causes of the 2008 depression was the repeal of the Steagall Act.
> 
> It is apparent from everyone of those stands that Biden took, that he is no different than any other corporate tool.  There isn't a soul in America that REALLY understands that Patriot Act that supports it.
> 
> You are just an idiot that doesn't understand shit about politics and only parrots what you see on TEE VEE.  The corporations tell you how to think, and you oblige them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removing SADDAM from power in Iraq was one of the best things the United States ever did for its security, the security of the region, and the world. It would be foolish to believe that things would be better off with Saddam in power, the man that invaded and annexed Kuwait resulting in a crises in the oil markets that caused the 1991 recession.
> 
> I agree that Biden was foolish to repeal glass Steagall. That's why I listed 1999 above.
> 
> Only extreme liberals and foolish libertarians oppose the patriot act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> With Saddam gone, Iran has moved into that power vacuum, and it has caused the rise of ISIS.
> 
> 
> The only folks that have benefited are Israel and the Saudis.  It has only led to chaos in the region.
> 
> He was tricked into invading Kuwait, b/c they wanted to invade him.
> 
> We have LOST freedom because of the Patriot Act, not gained it.  It has not benefited America in any way.
> 
> 
> Biden is no different than Republicans, no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *WRONG!
> *
> Iran has not invaded or annexed any countries like Saddam did. Iran has not fired any ballistic missiles at other countries like Saddam did. Iran has not seized and destroyed oil wells of another country vital to the global economy like Saddam did.
> 
> That's why regime change was justified in Iraq but not in Iran. Iran is generally a paper tiger that hides behind proxy's when conducting its foreign policy.
> 
> The rise of ISIS was in part due to the premature pullout of U.S. troops from Iraq at the end of 2011. U.S. troops returned to Iraq in 2014, and ISIS was largely defeated in Iraq by mid-2017. The only remaining territory ISIS currently controls is in Syria. As of today they control a space of territory along the Euphrates River in Syria that is a little less than 500 meters long and 250 meters wide.
> 
> Kuwait, Bahrain, U.A.E., Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Europe, Japan, the United Sates and the rest of the industrialized world all benefited from the removal of Saddam. Saddam was a threat to global energy supply and seized and sabotaged assets vital to global energy supply in the past setting off a global recession. You can't let someone like that remain in power. That's even before discussing is vast history with the production and use of WMD.
> 
> 
> *Nobody tricked Saddam into invading Kuwait on August 2, 1990. But even if they did, he was given a chance to leave Kuwait long before the operation to remove him from Kuwait began in January 1991. Instead of leaving Kuwait, Saddam ANNEXED Kuwait in mid-August 1990. NOBODY ever stated that Saddam had a right to ANNEX KUWAIT wiping it off the face of the map.
> 
> You would think that no one in the right mind would be willing to defend someone like SADDAM, but here you are doing just that. Wonder what you would say about Hitler. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Could you be anymore a victim of propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO expansion map. (CC BY-SA 3.0 via Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> 
> *Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness*
> Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness
Click to expand...


There is nothing wrong with NATO expansion. It was important for NATO to take in as many countries as it could since the collapse of the Soviet Union, since it would be only a matter of time before the Russian Federation would recover and start up its aggressive policies towards the west and the world again. Europe, especially western Europe is much safer now that the line Russian tanks are not allowed to cross is hundreds of miles further to the east. 

Notice, every country that joins NATO does so because they volunteer freely to do it. They also have to meet a number of conditions in terms of Democracy, government, human rights, stability etc.


----------



## U2Edge

airplanemechanic said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few polls said Trump would beat Hillary in 2016. Look how that turned out.
Click to expand...


Another Trumper hanging on to November 2016. I guess they will still be talking about Hillary Clinton and November 2016 even after November 3, 2020.


----------



## U2Edge

Mike473 said:


> Sanders? Didn't you see what Clinton and the DNC did to that guy? He was curled up in a ball and went away quietly. Honestly, I will debate Biden. But, Sanders is in it just for attention. He is a super lightweight and would be crushed by any number of the other candidates.
> 
> On to Biden, he has been a terrible national candidate his entire life. He is now pushing 80 and no longer relevant. At his peak, Biden wasn't winning nationally. He knew in 2016 that he could never beat Clinton and went away quietly as well. And that was when everyone was 99.9% sure that whomever won the Dem nomination was a shoe in to win the Presidency. Biden is a pushover.
> 
> I don't think any of the Dem candidates can beat Trump. But, I do know that many of them are much younger and hungrier than Biden. I also suspect that Harris a few others are a lot tougher than he is as well.



Nice opinion, but you have no data to support your conclusions.


----------



## U2Edge

Its polling time again, and guess what Trump lovers, we got a nice poll from* RASMUSSEN* that shows Joe Biden is going to be sending Trump packing in 2020. 

*RASMUSSEN - Friday March 29, 2019
*
BIDEN: 49%

TRUMP: 44%


Here is another national poll from* PPP Monday April 1, 2019:
*
BIDEN: 53%

TRUMP: 40%


----------



## Mike473

U2Edge said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sanders? Didn't you see what Clinton and the DNC did to that guy? He was curled up in a ball and went away quietly. Honestly, I will debate Biden. But, Sanders is in it just for attention. He is a super lightweight and would be crushed by any number of the other candidates.
> 
> On to Biden, he has been a terrible national candidate his entire life. He is now pushing 80 and no longer relevant. At his peak, Biden wasn't winning nationally. He knew in 2016 that he could never beat Clinton and went away quietly as well. And that was when everyone was 99.9% sure that whomever won the Dem nomination was a shoe in to win the Presidency. Biden is a pushover.
> 
> I don't think any of the Dem candidates can beat Trump. But, I do know that many of them are much younger and hungrier than Biden. I also suspect that Harris a few others are a lot tougher than he is as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice opinion, but you have no data to support your conclusions.
Click to expand...


I disagree.

Biden did very poorly in his prior attempts at becoming President.

Biden is almost 80 years old. Harris, Beto and others are much younger. Also, the evidence seems to point to the conclusion they hungrier, as Biden has spent years just trying to make up his mind. And still hasn't.

On Sanders, Clinton swatted him aside with little effort.

What other proof do you need?


----------



## MisterBeale

U2Edge said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removing SADDAM from power in Iraq was one of the best things the United States ever did for its security, the security of the region, and the world. It would be foolish to believe that things would be better off with Saddam in power, the man that invaded and annexed Kuwait resulting in a crises in the oil markets that caused the 1991 recession.
> 
> I agree that Biden was foolish to repeal glass Steagall. That's why I listed 1999 above.
> 
> Only extreme liberals and foolish libertarians oppose the patriot act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> With Saddam gone, Iran has moved into that power vacuum, and it has caused the rise of ISIS.
> 
> 
> The only folks that have benefited are Israel and the Saudis.  It has only led to chaos in the region.
> 
> He was tricked into invading Kuwait, b/c they wanted to invade him.
> 
> We have LOST freedom because of the Patriot Act, not gained it.  It has not benefited America in any way.
> 
> 
> Biden is no different than Republicans, no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *WRONG!
> *
> Iran has not invaded or annexed any countries like Saddam did. Iran has not fired any ballistic missiles at other countries like Saddam did. Iran has not seized and destroyed oil wells of another country vital to the global economy like Saddam did.
> 
> That's why regime change was justified in Iraq but not in Iran. Iran is generally a paper tiger that hides behind proxy's when conducting its foreign policy.
> 
> The rise of ISIS was in part due to the premature pullout of U.S. troops from Iraq at the end of 2011. U.S. troops returned to Iraq in 2014, and ISIS was largely defeated in Iraq by mid-2017. The only remaining territory ISIS currently controls is in Syria. As of today they control a space of territory along the Euphrates River in Syria that is a little less than 500 meters long and 250 meters wide.
> 
> Kuwait, Bahrain, U.A.E., Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Europe, Japan, the United Sates and the rest of the industrialized world all benefited from the removal of Saddam. Saddam was a threat to global energy supply and seized and sabotaged assets vital to global energy supply in the past setting off a global recession. You can't let someone like that remain in power. That's even before discussing is vast history with the production and use of WMD.
> 
> 
> *Nobody tricked Saddam into invading Kuwait on August 2, 1990. But even if they did, he was given a chance to leave Kuwait long before the operation to remove him from Kuwait began in January 1991. Instead of leaving Kuwait, Saddam ANNEXED Kuwait in mid-August 1990. NOBODY ever stated that Saddam had a right to ANNEX KUWAIT wiping it off the face of the map.
> 
> You would think that no one in the right mind would be willing to defend someone like SADDAM, but here you are doing just that. Wonder what you would say about Hitler. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Could you be anymore a victim of propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO expansion map. (CC BY-SA 3.0 via Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> 
> *Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness*
> Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with NATO expansion. It was important for NATO to take in as many countries as it could since the collapse of the Soviet Union, since it would be only a matter of time before the Russian Federation would recover and start up its aggressive policies towards the west and the world again. Europe, especially western Europe is much safer now that the line Russian tanks are not allowed to cross is hundreds of miles further to the east.
> 
> Notice, every country that joins NATO does so because they volunteer freely to do it. They also have to meet a number of conditions in terms of Democracy, government, human rights, stability etc.
Click to expand...



"since it would be only a matter of time before the Russian Federation would recover and start up its aggressive policies towards the west and the world again."


The Soviet Union only ever had a defensive posture.  Can you blame them after what happened to them after WWII?  Or are you that dumb you don't know the history?  

What makes you so sure Russia would be aggressive.

Who has a more aggressive stance?  Who has whom encircled with bases and a global military presence?

Who spends the most on military expenditures?

You make a lot of unqualified and unsupported statements that are completely meaningless.  

Do not these nations get some benefit from joining NATO?  

Hasn't the president even carped on the free rider problem?  If these nations actually had to contribute the same share of GDP that the US spends on defense, are you really so dumb as to believe they would still join?  

Seriously?




Wow, your whole post was just nothing but parroting the false paradigm and propaganda of the CFR and the military industrial complex.  HELLLO?  D.C. is  calling, the Mueller Report even said the whole Russiagate thing was a hOaX. . . . didn't you hear?  They do not have an aggressive posture.  GET OVER IT.


----------



## U2Edge

Mike473 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sanders? Didn't you see what Clinton and the DNC did to that guy? He was curled up in a ball and went away quietly. Honestly, I will debate Biden. But, Sanders is in it just for attention. He is a super lightweight and would be crushed by any number of the other candidates.
> 
> On to Biden, he has been a terrible national candidate his entire life. He is now pushing 80 and no longer relevant. At his peak, Biden wasn't winning nationally. He knew in 2016 that he could never beat Clinton and went away quietly as well. And that was when everyone was 99.9% sure that whomever won the Dem nomination was a shoe in to win the Presidency. Biden is a pushover.
> 
> I don't think any of the Dem candidates can beat Trump. But, I do know that many of them are much younger and hungrier than Biden. I also suspect that Harris a few others are a lot tougher than he is as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice opinion, but you have no data to support your conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Biden did very poorly in his prior attempts at becoming President.
> 
> Biden is almost 80 years old. Harris, Beto and others are much younger. Also, the evidence seems to point to the conclusion they hungrier, as Biden has spent years just trying to make up his mind. And still hasn't.
> 
> On Sanders, Clinton swatted him aside with little effort.
> 
> What other proof do you need?
Click to expand...


But back in his prior attempts to become President he was not polling very well, and a lot less people knew who he was. Often times half of running for President and doing well or getting elected is being already well known by the public. 

Joe Biden polled better than Hillary Clinton did in 2016 but did not run because of the loss of his son Bo Biden. 

Joe Biden has served as the Vice President of the United States for 8 years. He was elected with Barack Obama in 2008 and then re-elected with Barack Obama in 2012. People know Joe Biden and like Joe Biden in ways they didn't before he became Vice President. 

Now Biden is killing it in the polls, both when it comes to match up against Trump and match ups against the other nominees. Polling data is the hard data that I'm talking about. Not something that happened 30 years ago. 

Donald Trump is almost 80 and so is Bernie Sanders. If being 80 or pushing 80 was something that would disqualify you, Trump would not be President and Sanders would not have the support he has received. 

Joe Biden is younger in terms of his REAL AGE than either Donald Trump or Bernie Sanders. What I mean by that is that he has taken better care of himself than either Trump or Sanders. He looks younger, healthier and can actually run down the street as he recently did in a video from January. So in terms of health, which is what were really talking about when we talk about age, Biden is well ahead of Trump and Sanders. 

Biden has not declared he is running yet because he does not have to. You need to get out there early when your an unknown and polling low. That's not Biden. Biden is well known and polling high, the highest in fact. He can take his time. 

Again, the real data, hard data, proof if you will, is in the polling. That's tells you approximately where things are at. Biden is doing great.


----------



## Thinker101

U2Edge said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sanders? Didn't you see what Clinton and the DNC did to that guy? He was curled up in a ball and went away quietly. Honestly, I will debate Biden. But, Sanders is in it just for attention. He is a super lightweight and would be crushed by any number of the other candidates.
> 
> On to Biden, he has been a terrible national candidate his entire life. He is now pushing 80 and no longer relevant. At his peak, Biden wasn't winning nationally. He knew in 2016 that he could never beat Clinton and went away quietly as well. And that was when everyone was 99.9% sure that whomever won the Dem nomination was a shoe in to win the Presidency. Biden is a pushover.
> 
> I don't think any of the Dem candidates can beat Trump. But, I do know that many of them are much younger and hungrier than Biden. I also suspect that Harris a few others are a lot tougher than he is as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice opinion, but you have no data to support your conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Biden did very poorly in his prior attempts at becoming President.
> 
> Biden is almost 80 years old. Harris, Beto and others are much younger. Also, the evidence seems to point to the conclusion they hungrier, as Biden has spent years just trying to make up his mind. And still hasn't.
> 
> On Sanders, Clinton swatted him aside with little effort.
> 
> What other proof do you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But back in his prior attempts to become President he was not polling very well, and a lot less people knew who he was. Often times half of running for President and doing well or getting elected is being already well known by the public.
> 
> Joe Biden polled better than Hillary Clinton did in 2016 but did not run because of the loss of his son Bo Biden.
> 
> Joe Biden has served as the Vice President of the United States for 8 years. He was elected with Barack Obama in 2008 and then re-elected with Barack Obama in 2012. People know Joe Biden and like Joe Biden in ways they didn't before he became Vice President.
> 
> Now Biden is killing it in the polls, both when it comes to match up against Trump and match ups against the other nominees. Polling data is the hard data that I'm talking about. Not something that happened 30 years ago.
> 
> Donald Trump is almost 80 and so is Bernie Sanders. If being 80 or pushing 80 was something that would disqualify you, Trump would not be President and Sanders would not have the support he has received.
> 
> Joe Biden is younger in terms of his REAL AGE than either Donald Trump or Bernie Sanders. What I mean by that is that he has taken better care of himself than either Trump or Sanders. He looks younger, healthier and can actually run down the street as he recently did in a video from January. So in terms of health, which is what were really talking about when we talk about age, Biden is well ahead of Trump and Sanders.
> 
> Biden has not declared he is running yet because he does not have to. You need to get out there early when your an unknown and polling low. That's not Biden. Biden is well known and polling high, the highest in fact. He can take his time.
> 
> Again, the real data, hard data, proof if you will, is in the polling. That's tells you approximately where things are at. Biden is doing great.
Click to expand...


Yep, the real data, hard data, is old data.  Based on recent data my guess is Biden will be a no show.


----------



## U2Edge

MisterBeale said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> With Saddam gone, Iran has moved into that power vacuum, and it has caused the rise of ISIS.
> 
> 
> The only folks that have benefited are Israel and the Saudis.  It has only led to chaos in the region.
> 
> He was tricked into invading Kuwait, b/c they wanted to invade him.
> 
> We have LOST freedom because of the Patriot Act, not gained it.  It has not benefited America in any way.
> 
> 
> Biden is no different than Republicans, no different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WRONG!
> *
> Iran has not invaded or annexed any countries like Saddam did. Iran has not fired any ballistic missiles at other countries like Saddam did. Iran has not seized and destroyed oil wells of another country vital to the global economy like Saddam did.
> 
> That's why regime change was justified in Iraq but not in Iran. Iran is generally a paper tiger that hides behind proxy's when conducting its foreign policy.
> 
> The rise of ISIS was in part due to the premature pullout of U.S. troops from Iraq at the end of 2011. U.S. troops returned to Iraq in 2014, and ISIS was largely defeated in Iraq by mid-2017. The only remaining territory ISIS currently controls is in Syria. As of today they control a space of territory along the Euphrates River in Syria that is a little less than 500 meters long and 250 meters wide.
> 
> Kuwait, Bahrain, U.A.E., Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Europe, Japan, the United Sates and the rest of the industrialized world all benefited from the removal of Saddam. Saddam was a threat to global energy supply and seized and sabotaged assets vital to global energy supply in the past setting off a global recession. You can't let someone like that remain in power. That's even before discussing is vast history with the production and use of WMD.
> 
> 
> *Nobody tricked Saddam into invading Kuwait on August 2, 1990. But even if they did, he was given a chance to leave Kuwait long before the operation to remove him from Kuwait began in January 1991. Instead of leaving Kuwait, Saddam ANNEXED Kuwait in mid-August 1990. NOBODY ever stated that Saddam had a right to ANNEX KUWAIT wiping it off the face of the map.
> 
> You would think that no one in the right mind would be willing to defend someone like SADDAM, but here you are doing just that. Wonder what you would say about Hitler. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Could you be anymore a victim of propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO expansion map. (CC BY-SA 3.0 via Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> 
> *Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness*
> Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with NATO expansion. It was important for NATO to take in as many countries as it could since the collapse of the Soviet Union, since it would be only a matter of time before the Russian Federation would recover and start up its aggressive policies towards the west and the world again. Europe, especially western Europe is much safer now that the line Russian tanks are not allowed to cross is hundreds of miles further to the east.
> 
> Notice, every country that joins NATO does so because they volunteer freely to do it. They also have to meet a number of conditions in terms of Democracy, government, human rights, stability etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "since it would be only a matter of time before the Russian Federation would recover and start up its aggressive policies towards the west and the world again."
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union only ever had a defensive posture.  Can you blame them after what happened to them after WWII?  Or are you that dumb you don't know the history?
> 
> What makes you so sure Russia would be aggressive.
> 
> Who has a more aggressive stance?  Who has whom encircled with bases and a global military presence?
> 
> Who spends the most on military expenditures?
> 
> You make a lot of unqualified and unsupported statements that are completely meaningless.
> 
> Do not these nations get some benefit from joining NATO?
> 
> Hasn't the president even carped on the free rider problem?  If these nations actually had to contribute the same share of GDP that the US spends on defense, are you really so dumb as to believe they would still join?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your whole post was just nothing but parroting the false paradigm and propaganda of the CFR and the military industrial complex.  HELLLO?  D.C. is  calling, the Mueller Report even said the whole Russiagate thing was a hOaX. . . . didn't you hear?  They do not have an aggressive posture.  GET OVER IT.
Click to expand...


*The Soviet Union NEVER had a defensive posture!
*
01. At the end of World War II, the Soviet Union crushed attempts at Democracy in the countries of Poland, Czechoslovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, and East Germany. 

02. They imposed communist dictatorships in Poland, Czechoslovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria and East Germany. These were puppet governments directly controlled by the Soviet Union.

03. When these countries or governments did not bend to the will of the Soviet Union, they would invade them and arrest or kill anyone that got in their way. They did this in 1956 in Hungary, 1968 in Czechoslovakia, and came close to doing it in Poland in 1981. 

04. They put up walls around West Berlin to keep people from East Germany from escaping there. They tried multiple times to starve West Berlin into submission. 

05. The Soviet Union supported communist revolution and take over all over the world from nearly half a century. They supported Mao's rise to power in China. Influenced North Korea into invading South Korea. Supported the Communist take over of Vietnam. In each case were talking about crushing democracy, killing freedom of religion, and imposing communist dictatorship and Atheism everywhere they could. The EVIL EMPIRE indeed. 

06. The Soviet Union supported the Arab countries invasion of Israel and attempt to wipe Israel off the map in 1948. After that, they supported the Arabs action in every war against Israel, the only true democracy in the Middle East. 

07. Terrorist organizations like Hezbollah and Humas were armed and equipped by the Soviet Union. 

08. The Soviet Union followed by China were the biggest Supporters of SADDAM who invaded and attacked four different countries while he was in power. 

09. If all that were not enough, the Soviets maintained a massive military force of over 5 million men under arms and often over 200 armored and mechanized divisions in its army alone. 

10. In 1990, near the end of the Cold War, the Soviet Union had over 60,000 main battle tanks, while its client states in the Warsaw Pact had another 20,000. Main Battle Tanks are offensive weapons used for invasions. The Soviet and Warsaw Pact had nearly 4 times as many main battle tanks in their inventories than did NATO.

11. In terms of being able to defend Western Europe from a Warsaw Pact attack, nearly ever scenario run in their early days saw the Soviets and Warsaw Pact forces overrunning Western Europe in a matter of weeks unless NATO used nuclear weapons. But the use of nuclear weapons could bring about uncontrolled escalation and the destruction of the planet. 

12. It was only in the 1980s that the United States and NATO were barley able to cobble together a conventional defense of Western Europe that might succeed in defending against a Soviet/Warsaw Pact attack without resorting to the use of Nuclear Weapons. 

13. By the end of the Cold War, the Soviet Union had stockpiled more weapons of any kind than any country EVER in history. The Soviet Union had 220 total Divisions in its ground forces compared to only 44 divisions for the United States. Plus more than half of the United States divisions were reserves and stationed in the United States, a whole ocean away from where the front line would be in Europe. The Soviets had the advantage of being able to support a potential war effort only a few hundred miles from some of its major cities. 

14. The Soviet Union was an aggressive communist dictatorship guilty of the worst human rights abuses, murdering millions of its own citizens. They were dedicated to imposing this communist dictatorship all over the world as well as destroying religion and imposing ATHEISM on the entire planet. You really don't get more evil than that. 

Thankfully, the Soviet Union collapsed in the early 1990s thanks to the weight of its cold war military spending and Saudi Arabia's pumping as much oil as possible to cut the price of oil in the 1980s crushing Soviet attempts to survive its economic troubles. 

With the collapse of the Soviet Union, countries that had long be controlled by first the Russian Empire and then the Soviet Union, like Ukraine, Latvia, Estonia, Georgia and others finally became independent states. In Ukraine, the Soviets had attempted to wipe out Ukrainian language and culture. Luckily they failed. 

The Russian Federations much weaker position in the 1990s and into the early 2000s allowed countries normally controlled or dominated by Moscow to escape and come under the protection of the western military alliance in NATO. A military alliance dedicated to democracy and freedom! Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania all joined NATO because they NEVER wanted to experience the horror of occupation and control by Moscow ever again. Given what they had experienced previously, they wanted to be apart of the west and protected by its military alliance in NATO. They joined NATO because they no longer wanted to be controlled and raped repeatedly by Moscow. 

But as Russia became stronger in the late 00s and into the 10s, they began to become more aggressive in their foreign policy. They invaded Georgia in 2008. Then in 2014, Russia invaded and then annexed Crimea from the Ukraine.* This was the first invasion and annexation of another country, or part of another country, in Europe, since Adolf Hitler did it in the 1940s. 
*
The Russians have launched a vast military build up of its armed forces over the last 10 years developing the most modern Tanks, armored personal carriers, Artillery and Air Defense Artillery the world has ever seen. 


As far as current military spending is concerned, what you do not understand is that* military spending does not equal military capability.* Countries with highly developed economies naturally have higher defense budgets because they cost of competitively paying and training their forces is greater. But when you look at the actual forces these countries can put on the battle field, they are dwarfed by countries who only spend a tenth of what they do on defense at least In nominal terms. 

*So military spending does not equate to raw military capability. 
*
As for most of the NATO countries being under the proposed idea of spending at least 2% of GDP on the military, NATO countries in Europe still make up the vast majority of the ground troops, and combat aircraft that would be immediately available to respond to a Russian invasion of NATO territory. The United States has only recently started to deploy more ground combat units in Europe since cutting way back on them after the end of the cold war. United States troops stationed in Europe are still, as of today heavily outnumbered, by their NATO allies. 

The current fear in Europe is that that NATO does not have currently enough ground combat forces stationed in Eastern Europe, specifically Poland, Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania in order to deter or defeat a Russian invasion of the Baltic States. The fear that Russia would invade Estonia or Latvia has been increased by the fact that Russia invaded Ukraine and annexed Crimea in 2014. Countries like Estonia and Latvia fear that they are next. It was a shock to see Russia invade Ukraine and annex Crimea. Given that event, it makes it far more likely now that a similar Russian incursion could take place in the Baltic states leading to a war between NATO and Russia. It is Russian actions, Russian aggression that have created the current hostile environment. Its why Eastern Europe pushed hard to get into NATO back in the 1990s and 00s. They knew a day would come when Russia would rebuild itself from the Collapse of the Soviet Union and feared being overrun again by the Soviets as they had just after World War II.


----------



## U2Edge

Thinker101 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sanders? Didn't you see what Clinton and the DNC did to that guy? He was curled up in a ball and went away quietly. Honestly, I will debate Biden. But, Sanders is in it just for attention. He is a super lightweight and would be crushed by any number of the other candidates.
> 
> On to Biden, he has been a terrible national candidate his entire life. He is now pushing 80 and no longer relevant. At his peak, Biden wasn't winning nationally. He knew in 2016 that he could never beat Clinton and went away quietly as well. And that was when everyone was 99.9% sure that whomever won the Dem nomination was a shoe in to win the Presidency. Biden is a pushover.
> 
> I don't think any of the Dem candidates can beat Trump. But, I do know that many of them are much younger and hungrier than Biden. I also suspect that Harris a few others are a lot tougher than he is as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice opinion, but you have no data to support your conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Biden did very poorly in his prior attempts at becoming President.
> 
> Biden is almost 80 years old. Harris, Beto and others are much younger. Also, the evidence seems to point to the conclusion they hungrier, as Biden has spent years just trying to make up his mind. And still hasn't.
> 
> On Sanders, Clinton swatted him aside with little effort.
> 
> What other proof do you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But back in his prior attempts to become President he was not polling very well, and a lot less people knew who he was. Often times half of running for President and doing well or getting elected is being already well known by the public.
> 
> Joe Biden polled better than Hillary Clinton did in 2016 but did not run because of the loss of his son Bo Biden.
> 
> Joe Biden has served as the Vice President of the United States for 8 years. He was elected with Barack Obama in 2008 and then re-elected with Barack Obama in 2012. People know Joe Biden and like Joe Biden in ways they didn't before he became Vice President.
> 
> Now Biden is killing it in the polls, both when it comes to match up against Trump and match ups against the other nominees. Polling data is the hard data that I'm talking about. Not something that happened 30 years ago.
> 
> Donald Trump is almost 80 and so is Bernie Sanders. If being 80 or pushing 80 was something that would disqualify you, Trump would not be President and Sanders would not have the support he has received.
> 
> Joe Biden is younger in terms of his REAL AGE than either Donald Trump or Bernie Sanders. What I mean by that is that he has taken better care of himself than either Trump or Sanders. He looks younger, healthier and can actually run down the street as he recently did in a video from January. So in terms of health, which is what were really talking about when we talk about age, Biden is well ahead of Trump and Sanders.
> 
> Biden has not declared he is running yet because he does not have to. You need to get out there early when your an unknown and polling low. That's not Biden. Biden is well known and polling high, the highest in fact. He can take his time.
> 
> Again, the real data, hard data, proof if you will, is in the polling. That's tells you approximately where things are at. Biden is doing great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, the real data, hard data, is old data.  Based on recent data my guess is Biden will be a no show.
Click to expand...


I put a date on every poll I post. Its current. Do you have any polling data showing Biden losing the nomination or an election battle against Trump? Do you? Didn't think so.


----------



## MisterBeale

U2Edge said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WRONG!
> *
> Iran has not invaded or annexed any countries like Saddam did. Iran has not fired any ballistic missiles at other countries like Saddam did. Iran has not seized and destroyed oil wells of another country vital to the global economy like Saddam did.
> 
> That's why regime change was justified in Iraq but not in Iran. Iran is generally a paper tiger that hides behind proxy's when conducting its foreign policy.
> 
> The rise of ISIS was in part due to the premature pullout of U.S. troops from Iraq at the end of 2011. U.S. troops returned to Iraq in 2014, and ISIS was largely defeated in Iraq by mid-2017. The only remaining territory ISIS currently controls is in Syria. As of today they control a space of territory along the Euphrates River in Syria that is a little less than 500 meters long and 250 meters wide.
> 
> Kuwait, Bahrain, U.A.E., Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Europe, Japan, the United Sates and the rest of the industrialized world all benefited from the removal of Saddam. Saddam was a threat to global energy supply and seized and sabotaged assets vital to global energy supply in the past setting off a global recession. You can't let someone like that remain in power. That's even before discussing is vast history with the production and use of WMD.
> 
> 
> *Nobody tricked Saddam into invading Kuwait on August 2, 1990. But even if they did, he was given a chance to leave Kuwait long before the operation to remove him from Kuwait began in January 1991. Instead of leaving Kuwait, Saddam ANNEXED Kuwait in mid-August 1990. NOBODY ever stated that Saddam had a right to ANNEX KUWAIT wiping it off the face of the map.
> 
> You would think that no one in the right mind would be willing to defend someone like SADDAM, but here you are doing just that. Wonder what you would say about Hitler. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Could you be anymore a victim of propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO expansion map. (CC BY-SA 3.0 via Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> 
> *Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness*
> Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with NATO expansion. It was important for NATO to take in as many countries as it could since the collapse of the Soviet Union, since it would be only a matter of time before the Russian Federation would recover and start up its aggressive policies towards the west and the world again. Europe, especially western Europe is much safer now that the line Russian tanks are not allowed to cross is hundreds of miles further to the east.
> 
> Notice, every country that joins NATO does so because they volunteer freely to do it. They also have to meet a number of conditions in terms of Democracy, government, human rights, stability etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "since it would be only a matter of time before the Russian Federation would recover and start up its aggressive policies towards the west and the world again."
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union only ever had a defensive posture.  Can you blame them after what happened to them after WWII?  Or are you that dumb you don't know the history?
> 
> What makes you so sure Russia would be aggressive.
> 
> Who has a more aggressive stance?  Who has whom encircled with bases and a global military presence?
> 
> Who spends the most on military expenditures?
> 
> You make a lot of unqualified and unsupported statements that are completely meaningless.
> 
> Do not these nations get some benefit from joining NATO?
> 
> Hasn't the president even carped on the free rider problem?  If these nations actually had to contribute the same share of GDP that the US spends on defense, are you really so dumb as to believe they would still join?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your whole post was just nothing but parroting the false paradigm and propaganda of the CFR and the military industrial complex.  HELLLO?  D.C. is  calling, the Mueller Report even said the whole Russiagate thing was a hOaX. . . . didn't you hear?  They do not have an aggressive posture.  GET OVER IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Soviet Union NEVER had a defensive posture!
> *
> 01. At the end of World War II, the Soviet Union crushed attempts at Democracy in the countries of Poland, Czechoslovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, and East Germany.
> 
> 02. They imposed communist dictatorships in Poland, Czechoslovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria and East Germany. These were puppet governments directly controlled by the Soviet Union.
> 
> 03. When these countries or governments did not bend to the will of the Soviet Union, they would invade them and arrest or kill anyone that got in their way. They did this in 1956 in Hungary, 1968 in Czechoslovakia, and came close to doing it in Poland in 1981.
> 
> 04. They put up walls around West Berlin to keep people from East Germany from escaping there. They tried multiple times to starve West Berlin into submission.
> 
> 05. The Soviet Union supported communist revolution and take over all over the world from nearly half a century. They supported Mao's rise to power in China. Influenced North Korea into invading South Korea. Supported the Communist take over of Vietnam. In each case were talking about crushing democracy, killing freedom of religion, and imposing communist dictatorship and Atheism everywhere they could. The EVIL EMPIRE indeed.
> 
> 06. The Soviet Union supported the Arab countries invasion of Israel and attempt to wipe Israel off the map in 1948. After that, they supported the Arabs action in every war against Israel, the only true democracy in the Middle East.
> 
> 07. Terrorist organizations like Hezbollah and Humas were armed and equipped by the Soviet Union.
> 
> 08. The Soviet Union followed by China were the biggest Supporters of SADDAM who invaded and attacked four different countries while he was in power.
> 
> 09. If all that were not enough, the Soviets maintained a massive military force of over 5 million men under arms and often over 200 armored and mechanized divisions in its army alone.
> 
> 10. In 1990, near the end of the Cold War, the Soviet Union had over 60,000 main battle tanks, while its client states in the Warsaw Pact had another 20,000. Main Battle Tanks are offensive weapons used for invasions. The Soviet and Warsaw Pact had nearly 4 times as many main battle tanks in their inventories than did NATO.
> 
> 11. In terms of being able to defend Western Europe from a Warsaw Pact attack, nearly ever scenario run in their early days saw the Soviets and Warsaw Pact forces overrunning Western Europe in a matter of weeks unless NATO used nuclear weapons. But the use of nuclear weapons could bring about uncontrolled escalation and the destruction of the planet.
> 
> 12. It was only in the 1980s that the United States and NATO were barley able to cobble together a conventional defense of Western Europe that might succeed in defending against a Soviet/Warsaw Pact attack without resorting to the use of Nuclear Weapons.
> 
> 13. By the end of the Cold War, the Soviet Union had stockpiled more weapons of any kind than any country EVER in history. The Soviet Union had 220 total Divisions in its ground forces compared to only 44 divisions for the United States. Plus more than half of the United States divisions were reserves and stationed in the United States, a whole ocean away from where the front line would be in Europe. The Soviets had the advantage of being able to support a potential war effort only a few hundred miles from some of its major cities.
> 
> 14. The Soviet Union was an aggressive communist dictatorship guilty of the worst human rights abuses, murdering millions of its own citizens. They were dedicated to imposing this communist dictatorship all over the world as well as destroying religion and imposing ATHEISM on the entire planet. You really don't get more evil than that.
> 
> Thankfully, the Soviet Union collapsed in the early 1990s thanks to the weight of its cold war military spending and Saudi Arabia's pumping as much oil as possible to cut the price of oil in the 1980s crushing Soviet attempts to survive its economic troubles.
> 
> With the collapse of the Soviet Union, countries that had long be controlled by first the Russian Empire and then the Soviet Union, like Ukraine, Latvia, Estonia, Georgia and others finally became independent states. In Ukraine, the Soviets had attempted to wipe out Ukrainian language and culture. Luckily they failed.
> 
> The Russian Federations much weaker position in the 1990s and into the early 2000s allowed countries normally controlled or dominated by Moscow to escape and come under the protection of the western military alliance in NATO. A military alliance dedicated to democracy and freedom! Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania all joined NATO because they NEVER wanted to experience the horror of occupation and control by Moscow ever again. Given what they had experienced previously, they wanted to be apart of the west and protected by its military alliance in NATO. They joined NATO because they no longer wanted to be controlled and raped repeatedly by Moscow.
> 
> But as Russia became stronger in the late 00s and into the 10s, they began to become more aggressive in their foreign policy. They invaded Georgia in 2008. Then in 2014, Russia invaded and then annexed Crimea from the Ukraine.* This was the first invasion and annexation of another country, or part of another country, in Europe, since Adolf Hitler did it in the 1940s.
> *
> The Russians have launched a vast military build up of its armed forces over the last 10 years developing the most modern Tanks, armored personal carriers, Artillery and Air Defense Artillery the world has ever seen.
> 
> 
> As far as current military spending is concerned, what you do not understand is that* military spending does not equal military capability.* Countries with highly developed economies naturally have higher defense budgets because they cost of competitively paying and training their forces is greater. But when you look at the actual forces these countries can put on the battle field, they are dwarfed by countries who only spend a tenth of what they do on defense at least In nominal terms.
> 
> *So military spending does not equate to raw military capability.
> *
> As for most of the NATO countries being under the proposed idea of spending at least 2% of GDP on the military, NATO countries in Europe still make up the vast majority of the ground troops, and combat aircraft that would be immediately available to respond to a Russian invasion of NATO territory. The United States has only recently started to deploy more ground combat units in Europe since cutting way back on them after the end of the cold war. United States troops stationed in Europe are still, as of today heavily outnumbered, by their NATO allies.
> 
> The current fear in Europe is that that NATO does not have currently enough ground combat forces stationed in Eastern Europe, specifically Poland, Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania in order to deter or defeat a Russian invasion of the Baltic States. The fear that Russia would invade Estonia or Latvia has been increased by the fact that Russia invaded Ukraine and annexed Crimea in 2014. Countries like Estonia and Latvia fear that they are next. It was a shock to see Russia invade Ukraine and annex Crimea. Given that event, it makes it far more likely now that a similar Russian incursion could take place in the Baltic states leading to a war between NATO and Russia. It is Russian actions, Russian aggression that have created the current hostile environment. Its why Eastern Europe pushed hard to get into NATO back in the 1990s and 00s. They knew a day would come when Russia would rebuild itself from the Collapse of the Soviet Union and feared being overrun again by the Soviets as they had just after World War II.
Click to expand...



I'm not going to debate any of that.  Well, except that Crimea part, that is a lie.

. . . and yet, it seems, you are TOTALLY incapable of putting yourself in another's shoes.  JUST LIKE DONALD TRUMP.

DO you know what they call the quality of having no empathy?  narcissistic personality disorder or antisocial personality disorder.


If you do not understand the impetus for these policy directives of the Soviets, and afterwards, the Russians, Chinese and Iranians, you can never proceed to have a rational policy discussion.  It is the actions of the Banking cartel which motivates all nations which oppose them.  I suppose you also want to invade and oppress the poor and destitute of Venezuela too, eh?

Most nations only seek self-preservation from the hyper-imperialism of the raping of the planet.

Your blind jingoism and nationalism is juvenile and foolish.  You have no idea how the world really works.


----------



## U2Edge

MisterBeale said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Could you be anymore a victim of propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO expansion map. (CC BY-SA 3.0 via Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> 
> *Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness*
> Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with NATO expansion. It was important for NATO to take in as many countries as it could since the collapse of the Soviet Union, since it would be only a matter of time before the Russian Federation would recover and start up its aggressive policies towards the west and the world again. Europe, especially western Europe is much safer now that the line Russian tanks are not allowed to cross is hundreds of miles further to the east.
> 
> Notice, every country that joins NATO does so because they volunteer freely to do it. They also have to meet a number of conditions in terms of Democracy, government, human rights, stability etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "since it would be only a matter of time before the Russian Federation would recover and start up its aggressive policies towards the west and the world again."
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union only ever had a defensive posture.  Can you blame them after what happened to them after WWII?  Or are you that dumb you don't know the history?
> 
> What makes you so sure Russia would be aggressive.
> 
> Who has a more aggressive stance?  Who has whom encircled with bases and a global military presence?
> 
> Who spends the most on military expenditures?
> 
> You make a lot of unqualified and unsupported statements that are completely meaningless.
> 
> Do not these nations get some benefit from joining NATO?
> 
> Hasn't the president even carped on the free rider problem?  If these nations actually had to contribute the same share of GDP that the US spends on defense, are you really so dumb as to believe they would still join?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your whole post was just nothing but parroting the false paradigm and propaganda of the CFR and the military industrial complex.  HELLLO?  D.C. is  calling, the Mueller Report even said the whole Russiagate thing was a hOaX. . . . didn't you hear?  They do not have an aggressive posture.  GET OVER IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Soviet Union NEVER had a defensive posture!
> *
> 01. At the end of World War II, the Soviet Union crushed attempts at Democracy in the countries of Poland, Czechoslovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, and East Germany.
> 
> 02. They imposed communist dictatorships in Poland, Czechoslovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria and East Germany. These were puppet governments directly controlled by the Soviet Union.
> 
> 03. When these countries or governments did not bend to the will of the Soviet Union, they would invade them and arrest or kill anyone that got in their way. They did this in 1956 in Hungary, 1968 in Czechoslovakia, and came close to doing it in Poland in 1981.
> 
> 04. They put up walls around West Berlin to keep people from East Germany from escaping there. They tried multiple times to starve West Berlin into submission.
> 
> 05. The Soviet Union supported communist revolution and take over all over the world from nearly half a century. They supported Mao's rise to power in China. Influenced North Korea into invading South Korea. Supported the Communist take over of Vietnam. In each case were talking about crushing democracy, killing freedom of religion, and imposing communist dictatorship and Atheism everywhere they could. The EVIL EMPIRE indeed.
> 
> 06. The Soviet Union supported the Arab countries invasion of Israel and attempt to wipe Israel off the map in 1948. After that, they supported the Arabs action in every war against Israel, the only true democracy in the Middle East.
> 
> 07. Terrorist organizations like Hezbollah and Humas were armed and equipped by the Soviet Union.
> 
> 08. The Soviet Union followed by China were the biggest Supporters of SADDAM who invaded and attacked four different countries while he was in power.
> 
> 09. If all that were not enough, the Soviets maintained a massive military force of over 5 million men under arms and often over 200 armored and mechanized divisions in its army alone.
> 
> 10. In 1990, near the end of the Cold War, the Soviet Union had over 60,000 main battle tanks, while its client states in the Warsaw Pact had another 20,000. Main Battle Tanks are offensive weapons used for invasions. The Soviet and Warsaw Pact had nearly 4 times as many main battle tanks in their inventories than did NATO.
> 
> 11. In terms of being able to defend Western Europe from a Warsaw Pact attack, nearly ever scenario run in their early days saw the Soviets and Warsaw Pact forces overrunning Western Europe in a matter of weeks unless NATO used nuclear weapons. But the use of nuclear weapons could bring about uncontrolled escalation and the destruction of the planet.
> 
> 12. It was only in the 1980s that the United States and NATO were barley able to cobble together a conventional defense of Western Europe that might succeed in defending against a Soviet/Warsaw Pact attack without resorting to the use of Nuclear Weapons.
> 
> 13. By the end of the Cold War, the Soviet Union had stockpiled more weapons of any kind than any country EVER in history. The Soviet Union had 220 total Divisions in its ground forces compared to only 44 divisions for the United States. Plus more than half of the United States divisions were reserves and stationed in the United States, a whole ocean away from where the front line would be in Europe. The Soviets had the advantage of being able to support a potential war effort only a few hundred miles from some of its major cities.
> 
> 14. The Soviet Union was an aggressive communist dictatorship guilty of the worst human rights abuses, murdering millions of its own citizens. They were dedicated to imposing this communist dictatorship all over the world as well as destroying religion and imposing ATHEISM on the entire planet. You really don't get more evil than that.
> 
> Thankfully, the Soviet Union collapsed in the early 1990s thanks to the weight of its cold war military spending and Saudi Arabia's pumping as much oil as possible to cut the price of oil in the 1980s crushing Soviet attempts to survive its economic troubles.
> 
> With the collapse of the Soviet Union, countries that had long be controlled by first the Russian Empire and then the Soviet Union, like Ukraine, Latvia, Estonia, Georgia and others finally became independent states. In Ukraine, the Soviets had attempted to wipe out Ukrainian language and culture. Luckily they failed.
> 
> The Russian Federations much weaker position in the 1990s and into the early 2000s allowed countries normally controlled or dominated by Moscow to escape and come under the protection of the western military alliance in NATO. A military alliance dedicated to democracy and freedom! Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania all joined NATO because they NEVER wanted to experience the horror of occupation and control by Moscow ever again. Given what they had experienced previously, they wanted to be apart of the west and protected by its military alliance in NATO. They joined NATO because they no longer wanted to be controlled and raped repeatedly by Moscow.
> 
> But as Russia became stronger in the late 00s and into the 10s, they began to become more aggressive in their foreign policy. They invaded Georgia in 2008. Then in 2014, Russia invaded and then annexed Crimea from the Ukraine.* This was the first invasion and annexation of another country, or part of another country, in Europe, since Adolf Hitler did it in the 1940s.
> *
> The Russians have launched a vast military build up of its armed forces over the last 10 years developing the most modern Tanks, armored personal carriers, Artillery and Air Defense Artillery the world has ever seen.
> 
> 
> As far as current military spending is concerned, what you do not understand is that* military spending does not equal military capability.* Countries with highly developed economies naturally have higher defense budgets because they cost of competitively paying and training their forces is greater. But when you look at the actual forces these countries can put on the battle field, they are dwarfed by countries who only spend a tenth of what they do on defense at least In nominal terms.
> 
> *So military spending does not equate to raw military capability.
> *
> As for most of the NATO countries being under the proposed idea of spending at least 2% of GDP on the military, NATO countries in Europe still make up the vast majority of the ground troops, and combat aircraft that would be immediately available to respond to a Russian invasion of NATO territory. The United States has only recently started to deploy more ground combat units in Europe since cutting way back on them after the end of the cold war. United States troops stationed in Europe are still, as of today heavily outnumbered, by their NATO allies.
> 
> The current fear in Europe is that that NATO does not have currently enough ground combat forces stationed in Eastern Europe, specifically Poland, Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania in order to deter or defeat a Russian invasion of the Baltic States. The fear that Russia would invade Estonia or Latvia has been increased by the fact that Russia invaded Ukraine and annexed Crimea in 2014. Countries like Estonia and Latvia fear that they are next. It was a shock to see Russia invade Ukraine and annex Crimea. Given that event, it makes it far more likely now that a similar Russian incursion could take place in the Baltic states leading to a war between NATO and Russia. It is Russian actions, Russian aggression that have created the current hostile environment. Its why Eastern Europe pushed hard to get into NATO back in the 1990s and 00s. They knew a day would come when Russia would rebuild itself from the Collapse of the Soviet Union and feared being overrun again by the Soviets as they had just after World War II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to debate any of that.  Well, except that Crimea part, that is a lie.
> 
> . . . and yet, it seems, you are TOTALLY incapable of putting yourself in another's shoes.  JUST LIKE DONALD TRUMP.
> 
> DO you know what they call the quality of having no empathy?  narcissistic personality disorder or antisocial personality disorder.
> 
> 
> If you do not understand the impetus for these policy directives of the Soviets, and afterwards, the Russians, Chinese and Iranians, you can never proceed to have a rational policy discussion.  It is the actions of the Banking cartel which motivates all nations which oppose them.  I suppose you also want to invade and oppress the poor and destitute of Venezuela too, eh?
> 
> Most nations only seek self-preservation from the hyper-imperialism of the raping of the planet.
> 
> Your blind jingoism and nationalism is juvenile and foolish.  You have no idea how the world really works.
Click to expand...


Sorry, Crimea is no lie. Its apart of Ukraine. Russia signed a treaty with Ukraine insuring its territorial integrity back in 1994. In return, Ukraine gave up control of nuclear weapons on its soil to Russia. Prior to 2014, every country in the world recognized the territorial integrity of Ukraine, which includes Crimea as part of Ukraine just as Alaska is part of the United States. 

In early 2014 when Russia realized that Ukraine was tilting towards the west and preferred joining the European Union over some pathetic economic union with Russia, that's when things really turned nasty. Their attempts to keep their puppet dictator in charge in Ukraine failed, despite the murder of hundreds of unarmed civilians protesting in the streets. Knowing that Ukraine was lost, they decided to take control of parts of it they felt were important. Crimea was the easy grab. They made other attempts throughout the country, but most of them failed except in Lughansk, and Donetsk. The fighting instigated by Russia in Lughansk and Donetsk has taken over 10,000 lives. Half of both provinces have effectively been taken from Ukrainian control although Russia has not officially annexed the territory.* All of what Russia has done in Ukraine, from Crimea, to Lughansk and Donetsk has been ILLEGAL.* Internationally, there are almost no other countries that recognize Russia's illegal annexation of Crimea. 


Sorry, but there is no policy directive that would ever justify slaughtering your own people, destroying religion and imposing atheism, taking over your neighboring countries and forcing them to be your slaves. It would be like me justifying holding everyone in my neighborhood hostage because my home was invaded. Its insane. Self Defense was never the motive though. World domination and control similar to Adolf Hilter, was the goal of Stalin and those that followed him. 

The only one that has come close to invading Venezuela is the Russians. The Russians have troops on the ground in Venezuela, not the United States or any of its allies. I know all too well how the world works and wonder how someone like yourself could bend over and defend someone like Putin. Crimea was stolen from Ukraine. Every part of UN international law as well as Ukraine's own constitution show that Crimea was stolen. Over 110 countries around the world recognize Crimea as being part of Ukraine. Only 20 countries recognize Crimea as part of Russia. Most of those 20 countries are essentially stooges of the Russian Federation.


----------



## JWBooth

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


Pretty sure that la douche nozzle was a lock at this time in 2015.


----------



## Cellblock2429

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


/—-/ I still like the Weiner Holder ticket.


----------



## U2Edge

Trump's abuse of women:

"Trumps abuse of Women, even of dead ones: 1981 Jessica Leeds (sexual assault), 1989 1st wife Ivana (testimony of violent sexual assault or rape; under gag order), 1989 Gabriela Sabatini (affair), 1990 Marla Maples (affair), 1993 Kristen Anderson (sexual assault), 1994 Jane Doe 13 year old (rape; case dropped out of terror), 1996 Lisa Boyne (sexual assault), 1997 Cathy Heller (assault), 1997 Temple Taggart (sexual assault), 1997 Miss Teen Mariah Billado (dressing room), 1997 Jill Harth (1992 attempted rape; case dropped out of terror), 1997 Allison Giannin (affair), 1998 Karena Virginia (sexual assault), 2000 Miss New Hampshire Bridget Sullivan (dressing room), 2001 Miss Arizona Tasha Dixon (dressing room), 2001 Miss USA (dressing room), 2003 Melinda McGillivray (sexual assault), 2005 Rachel Crooks (sexual assault), 2005 Natasha Stoynoff (sexual assault), 2006 Ninni Laaksonen (sexual assault), 2006 Miss North Carolina Samantha Holvey (dressing room), 2006 Stephanie Clifford (Stormy Daniels) (paid $130,000 in 2016 to silence), 2006 Karen McDougal (paid $150,000 to silence in 2016), 2007 Summer Zervos (sexual assault), 2013 Cassandra Searles (sexual assault), 2008 Jessica Jones (sexual assault), 2017 Communications Director Hope Hicks (affair)? Then there are innumerable times he had himself let into the rooms of contestants in his hotels to “talk” with the girls."

Now compare that with what has been alleged about Joe Biden.

Oh, and before you automatically dismiss what's above, remember Trump was caught on tape bragging about just going up to women, grabbing them by the pu%$$ and kissing them.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

busybee01 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> The winner of Florida wins the 2020
> Election and may lose the popular vote because of so many conservatives fleeing New York and California to the swing states
> 
> Popular gov Desantis will bring Florida to trump
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida will be extremely close. Michigan and Pennsylvania are good bets to go Democrat, The 1 electoral vote that Trump won in Maine is likely to go to Democrats because of the state's numbered voting system. Republicans are in potential trouble in Georgia and Arizona, Even Texas Republicans are worried. No states in the Clinton column seem to be in comparable danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The big rise in the steel industry will win PA again for trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suburban voters, especially women, will likely put the state back in the Democrat column. Also their far right wing extremism on abortion will hurt as well in the suburbs.
Click to expand...


Them voting different from men will have men rise up and stop this system that destroys


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sanders? Didn't you see what Clinton and the DNC did to that guy? He was curled up in a ball and went away quietly. Honestly, I will debate Biden. But, Sanders is in it just for attention. He is a super lightweight and would be crushed by any number of the other candidates.
> 
> On to Biden, he has been a terrible national candidate his entire life. He is now pushing 80 and no longer relevant. At his peak, Biden wasn't winning nationally. He knew in 2016 that he could never beat Clinton and went away quietly as well. And that was when everyone was 99.9% sure that whomever won the Dem nomination was a shoe in to win the Presidency. Biden is a pushover.
> 
> I don't think any of the Dem candidates can beat Trump. But, I do know that many of them are much younger and hungrier than Biden. I also suspect that Harris a few others are a lot tougher than he is as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice opinion, but you have no data to support your conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Biden did very poorly in his prior attempts at becoming President.
> 
> Biden is almost 80 years old. Harris, Beto and others are much younger. Also, the evidence seems to point to the conclusion they hungrier, as Biden has spent years just trying to make up his mind. And still hasn't.
> 
> On Sanders, Clinton swatted him aside with little effort.
> 
> What other proof do you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But back in his prior attempts to become President he was not polling very well, and a lot less people knew who he was. Often times half of running for President and doing well or getting elected is being already well known by the public.
> 
> Joe Biden polled better than Hillary Clinton did in 2016 but did not run because of the loss of his son Bo Biden.
> 
> Joe Biden has served as the Vice President of the United States for 8 years. He was elected with Barack Obama in 2008 and then re-elected with Barack Obama in 2012. People know Joe Biden and like Joe Biden in ways they didn't before he became Vice President.
> 
> Now Biden is killing it in the polls, both when it comes to match up against Trump and match ups against the other nominees. Polling data is the hard data that I'm talking about. Not something that happened 30 years ago.
> 
> Donald Trump is almost 80 and so is Bernie Sanders. If being 80 or pushing 80 was something that would disqualify you, Trump would not be President and Sanders would not have the support he has received.
> 
> Joe Biden is younger in terms of his REAL AGE than either Donald Trump or Bernie Sanders. What I mean by that is that he has taken better care of himself than either Trump or Sanders. He looks younger, healthier and can actually run down the street as he recently did in a video from January. So in terms of health, which is what were really talking about when we talk about age, Biden is well ahead of Trump and Sanders.
> 
> Biden has not declared he is running yet because he does not have to. You need to get out there early when your an unknown and polling low. That's not Biden. Biden is well known and polling high, the highest in fact. He can take his time.
> 
> Again, the real data, hard data, proof if you will, is in the polling. That's tells you approximately where things are at. Biden is doing great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, the real data, hard data, is old data.  Based on recent data my guess is Biden will be a no show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put a date on every poll I post. Its current. Do you have any polling data showing Biden losing the nomination or an election battle against Trump? Do you? Didn't think so.
Click to expand...



The real polls are trumps rallies in the 5 swing states.  Trump is winning easily


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> Trump's abuse of women:
> 
> "Trumps abuse of Women, even of dead ones: 1981 Jessica Leeds (sexual assault), 1989 1st wife Ivana (testimony of violent sexual assault or rape; under gag order), 1989 Gabriela Sabatini (affair), 1990 Marla Maples (affair), 1993 Kristen Anderson (sexual assault), 1994 Jane Doe 13 year old (rape; case dropped out of terror), 1996 Lisa Boyne (sexual assault), 1997 Cathy Heller (assault), 1997 Temple Taggart (sexual assault), 1997 Miss Teen Mariah Billado (dressing room), 1997 Jill Harth (1992 attempted rape; case dropped out of terror), 1997 Allison Giannin (affair), 1998 Karena Virginia (sexual assault), 2000 Miss New Hampshire Bridget Sullivan (dressing room), 2001 Miss Arizona Tasha Dixon (dressing room), 2001 Miss USA (dressing room), 2003 Melinda McGillivray (sexual assault), 2005 Rachel Crooks (sexual assault), 2005 Natasha Stoynoff (sexual assault), 2006 Ninni Laaksonen (sexual assault), 2006 Miss North Carolina Samantha Holvey (dressing room), 2006 Stephanie Clifford (Stormy Daniels) (paid $130,000 in 2016 to silence), 2006 Karen McDougal (paid $150,000 to silence in 2016), 2007 Summer Zervos (sexual assault), 2013 Cassandra Searles (sexual assault), 2008 Jessica Jones (sexual assault), 2017 Communications Director Hope Hicks (affair)? Then there are innumerable times he had himself let into the rooms of contestants in his hotels to “talk” with the girls."
> 
> Now compare that with what has been alleged about Joe Biden.
> 
> Oh, and before you automatically dismiss what's above, remember Trump was caught on tape bragging about just going up to women, grabbing them by the pu%$$ and kissing them.




The media lied about trumps tape by omission.  Trump said if one is a star they can do anything to women even grab their private parts. Trump showed his disgust of women with how they worship rock stars and not their husband and real heroes their military 

Trump will lead men to stop the woman's harmful vote for crooks and make a wisdom test for voters 

Trump will lead this movement to change all western democracies wit logjc tests for voting that stops the unwise from electing crooks


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Michigan had a rally for trump and the numbers were staggering 

Vast numbers of Michigan voters became so energized and then will themselves rally more Michigan voters with their excitement

Now since trump has exposed the deep state as liars and totally dishonest people now will not believe anything the caught liars say. Including the polling companies that are tied to the deep state

Trump rallies are proving trump is winning


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice opinion, but you have no data to support your conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Biden did very poorly in his prior attempts at becoming President.
> 
> Biden is almost 80 years old. Harris, Beto and others are much younger. Also, the evidence seems to point to the conclusion they hungrier, as Biden has spent years just trying to make up his mind. And still hasn't.
> 
> On Sanders, Clinton swatted him aside with little effort.
> 
> What other proof do you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But back in his prior attempts to become President he was not polling very well, and a lot less people knew who he was. Often times half of running for President and doing well or getting elected is being already well known by the public.
> 
> Joe Biden polled better than Hillary Clinton did in 2016 but did not run because of the loss of his son Bo Biden.
> 
> Joe Biden has served as the Vice President of the United States for 8 years. He was elected with Barack Obama in 2008 and then re-elected with Barack Obama in 2012. People know Joe Biden and like Joe Biden in ways they didn't before he became Vice President.
> 
> Now Biden is killing it in the polls, both when it comes to match up against Trump and match ups against the other nominees. Polling data is the hard data that I'm talking about. Not something that happened 30 years ago.
> 
> Donald Trump is almost 80 and so is Bernie Sanders. If being 80 or pushing 80 was something that would disqualify you, Trump would not be President and Sanders would not have the support he has received.
> 
> Joe Biden is younger in terms of his REAL AGE than either Donald Trump or Bernie Sanders. What I mean by that is that he has taken better care of himself than either Trump or Sanders. He looks younger, healthier and can actually run down the street as he recently did in a video from January. So in terms of health, which is what were really talking about when we talk about age, Biden is well ahead of Trump and Sanders.
> 
> Biden has not declared he is running yet because he does not have to. You need to get out there early when your an unknown and polling low. That's not Biden. Biden is well known and polling high, the highest in fact. He can take his time.
> 
> Again, the real data, hard data, proof if you will, is in the polling. That's tells you approximately where things are at. Biden is doing great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, the real data, hard data, is old data.  Based on recent data my guess is Biden will be a no show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put a date on every poll I post. Its current. Do you have any polling data showing Biden losing the nomination or an election battle against Trump? Do you? Didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The real polls are trumps rallies in the 5 swing states.  Trump is winning easily
Click to expand...


The rallies are meaningless because they represent a tiny minority of the voting public and primarily consist of only the most dedicated of followers. The fact that his hardcore base goes out to seem his speak when he is in town is not something that will save him in any general election anywhere.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's abuse of women:
> 
> "Trumps abuse of Women, even of dead ones: 1981 Jessica Leeds (sexual assault), 1989 1st wife Ivana (testimony of violent sexual assault or rape; under gag order), 1989 Gabriela Sabatini (affair), 1990 Marla Maples (affair), 1993 Kristen Anderson (sexual assault), 1994 Jane Doe 13 year old (rape; case dropped out of terror), 1996 Lisa Boyne (sexual assault), 1997 Cathy Heller (assault), 1997 Temple Taggart (sexual assault), 1997 Miss Teen Mariah Billado (dressing room), 1997 Jill Harth (1992 attempted rape; case dropped out of terror), 1997 Allison Giannin (affair), 1998 Karena Virginia (sexual assault), 2000 Miss New Hampshire Bridget Sullivan (dressing room), 2001 Miss Arizona Tasha Dixon (dressing room), 2001 Miss USA (dressing room), 2003 Melinda McGillivray (sexual assault), 2005 Rachel Crooks (sexual assault), 2005 Natasha Stoynoff (sexual assault), 2006 Ninni Laaksonen (sexual assault), 2006 Miss North Carolina Samantha Holvey (dressing room), 2006 Stephanie Clifford (Stormy Daniels) (paid $130,000 in 2016 to silence), 2006 Karen McDougal (paid $150,000 to silence in 2016), 2007 Summer Zervos (sexual assault), 2013 Cassandra Searles (sexual assault), 2008 Jessica Jones (sexual assault), 2017 Communications Director Hope Hicks (affair)? Then there are innumerable times he had himself let into the rooms of contestants in his hotels to “talk” with the girls."
> 
> Now compare that with what has been alleged about Joe Biden.
> 
> Oh, and before you automatically dismiss what's above, remember Trump was caught on tape bragging about just going up to women, grabbing them by the pu%$$ and kissing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media lied about trumps tape by omission.  Trump said if one is a star they can do anything to women even grab their private parts. Trump showed his disgust of women with how they worship rock stars and not their husband and real heroes their military
> 
> Trump will lead men to stop the woman's harmful vote for crooks and make a wisdom test for voters
> 
> Trump will lead this movement to change all western democracies wit logjc tests for voting that stops the unwise from electing crooks
Click to expand...


Trump specifically said in the tape that HE, not anyone else just goes up to women and starts kissing them. He talked about going after a women that was married on the tape. He said he "MOVED ON HER LIKE A BITCH". Donald Trump has admitted he has assaulted women on this tape as well as have NO RESPECT for the institution of marriage. It is unbelievable that ANY conservative would vote for him. He is obviously a con-man and the tape exposes that.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> Michigan had a rally for trump and the numbers were staggering
> 
> Vast numbers of Michigan voters became so energized and then will themselves rally more Michigan voters with their excitement
> 
> Now since trump has exposed the deep state as liars and totally dishonest people now will not believe anything the caught liars say. Including the polling companies that are tied to the deep state
> 
> Trump rallies are proving trump is winning



Scientific polling still has a far better and more accurate history of predicting elections than candidates rally statistics do.


----------



## Cellblock2429

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Biden did very poorly in his prior attempts at becoming President.
> 
> Biden is almost 80 years old. Harris, Beto and others are much younger. Also, the evidence seems to point to the conclusion they hungrier, as Biden has spent years just trying to make up his mind. And still hasn't.
> 
> On Sanders, Clinton swatted him aside with little effort.
> 
> What other proof do you need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But back in his prior attempts to become President he was not polling very well, and a lot less people knew who he was. Often times half of running for President and doing well or getting elected is being already well known by the public.
> 
> Joe Biden polled better than Hillary Clinton did in 2016 but did not run because of the loss of his son Bo Biden.
> 
> Joe Biden has served as the Vice President of the United States for 8 years. He was elected with Barack Obama in 2008 and then re-elected with Barack Obama in 2012. People know Joe Biden and like Joe Biden in ways they didn't before he became Vice President.
> 
> Now Biden is killing it in the polls, both when it comes to match up against Trump and match ups against the other nominees. Polling data is the hard data that I'm talking about. Not something that happened 30 years ago.
> 
> Donald Trump is almost 80 and so is Bernie Sanders. If being 80 or pushing 80 was something that would disqualify you, Trump would not be President and Sanders would not have the support he has received.
> 
> Joe Biden is younger in terms of his REAL AGE than either Donald Trump or Bernie Sanders. What I mean by that is that he has taken better care of himself than either Trump or Sanders. He looks younger, healthier and can actually run down the street as he recently did in a video from January. So in terms of health, which is what were really talking about when we talk about age, Biden is well ahead of Trump and Sanders.
> 
> Biden has not declared he is running yet because he does not have to. You need to get out there early when your an unknown and polling low. That's not Biden. Biden is well known and polling high, the highest in fact. He can take his time.
> 
> Again, the real data, hard data, proof if you will, is in the polling. That's tells you approximately where things are at. Biden is doing great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, the real data, hard data, is old data.  Based on recent data my guess is Biden will be a no show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put a date on every poll I post. Its current. Do you have any polling data showing Biden losing the nomination or an election battle against Trump? Do you? Didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The real polls are trumps rallies in the 5 swing states.  Trump is winning easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rallies are meaningless because they represent a tiny minority of the voting public and primarily consist of only the most dedicated of followers. The fact that his hardcore base goes out to seem his speak when he is in town is not something that will save him in any general election anywhere.
Click to expand...

/——-/ Hildabeast and Bill canceled their rallies because no one showed up.


----------



## dblack

Thinker101 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, is he the new most qualified candidate?
Click to expand...


I'm still holding out hope that Democrats will find a great candidate, one who can guide enough sane Republicans back to the light to win the election. But I'm also still hoping those Republicans will rediscover their spines and run someone against Trump in the primaries. So much for hope.


----------



## U2Edge

dblack said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, is he the new most qualified candidate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still holding out hope that Democrats will find a great candidate, one who can guide enough sane Republicans back to the light to win the election. But I'm also still hoping those Republicans will rediscover their spines and run someone against Trump in the primaries. So much for hope.
Click to expand...


A Primary run against Trump is unlikely give Trump's support within the Republican party. But, I think Biden will be able to peal of some Republicans who are tired of Trump or just plain shocked by what he has done as President and his behavior as President. The Democrats will concentrate 80% of their time and money getting out the vote in just three states which they neglected in 2016, Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania. Trump won these states by TINY margins. Plus, when the democrats flip them blue, there are no other states Trump can take that went Blue in 2016 to make up for their losses. Once Trump loses Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania on November 3, 2020, its over for him. In Pennsylvania, the Democrats just need to flip three counties to take the state back, Erie, Northampton, and Luzerne. Luzerne is in the Scranton area where Joe Biden grew up.


----------



## Thinker101

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Biden did very poorly in his prior attempts at becoming President.
> 
> Biden is almost 80 years old. Harris, Beto and others are much younger. Also, the evidence seems to point to the conclusion they hungrier, as Biden has spent years just trying to make up his mind. And still hasn't.
> 
> On Sanders, Clinton swatted him aside with little effort.
> 
> What other proof do you need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But back in his prior attempts to become President he was not polling very well, and a lot less people knew who he was. Often times half of running for President and doing well or getting elected is being already well known by the public.
> 
> Joe Biden polled better than Hillary Clinton did in 2016 but did not run because of the loss of his son Bo Biden.
> 
> Joe Biden has served as the Vice President of the United States for 8 years. He was elected with Barack Obama in 2008 and then re-elected with Barack Obama in 2012. People know Joe Biden and like Joe Biden in ways they didn't before he became Vice President.
> 
> Now Biden is killing it in the polls, both when it comes to match up against Trump and match ups against the other nominees. Polling data is the hard data that I'm talking about. Not something that happened 30 years ago.
> 
> Donald Trump is almost 80 and so is Bernie Sanders. If being 80 or pushing 80 was something that would disqualify you, Trump would not be President and Sanders would not have the support he has received.
> 
> Joe Biden is younger in terms of his REAL AGE than either Donald Trump or Bernie Sanders. What I mean by that is that he has taken better care of himself than either Trump or Sanders. He looks younger, healthier and can actually run down the street as he recently did in a video from January. So in terms of health, which is what were really talking about when we talk about age, Biden is well ahead of Trump and Sanders.
> 
> Biden has not declared he is running yet because he does not have to. You need to get out there early when your an unknown and polling low. That's not Biden. Biden is well known and polling high, the highest in fact. He can take his time.
> 
> Again, the real data, hard data, proof if you will, is in the polling. That's tells you approximately where things are at. Biden is doing great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, the real data, hard data, is old data.  Based on recent data my guess is Biden will be a no show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put a date on every poll I post. Its current. Do you have any polling data showing Biden losing the nomination or an election battle against Trump? Do you? Didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The real polls are trumps rallies in the 5 swing states.  Trump is winning easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rallies are meaningless because they represent a tiny minority of the voting public and primarily consist of only the most dedicated of followers. The fact that his hardcore base goes out to seem his speak when he is in town is not something that will save him in any general election anywhere.
Click to expand...


Yet there are considerably more people at the rallies than there are that participate in polls...go figure, dumbass.


----------



## Thinker101

dblack said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, is he the new most qualified candidate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still holding out hope that Democrats will find a great candidate, one who can guide enough sane Republicans back to the light to win the election. But I'm also still hoping those Republicans will rediscover their spines and run someone against Trump in the primaries. So much for hope.
Click to expand...


Yikes, sure hope you're not holding your breath.


----------



## Thinker101

U2Edge said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, is he the new most qualified candidate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still holding out hope that Democrats will find a great candidate, one who can guide enough sane Republicans back to the light to win the election. But I'm also still hoping those Republicans will rediscover their spines and run someone against Trump in the primaries. So much for hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Primary run against Trump is unlikely give Trump's support within the Republican party. But, I think Biden will be able to peal of some Republicans who are tired of Trump or just plain shocked by what he has done as President and his behavior as President. The Democrats will concentrate 80% of their time and money getting out the vote in just three states which they neglected in 2016, Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania. Trump won these states by TINY margins. Plus, when the democrats flip them blue, there are no other states Trump can take that went Blue in 2016 to make up for their losses. Once Trump loses Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania on November 3, 2020, its over for him. In Pennsylvania, the Democrats just need to flip three counties to take the state back, Erie, Northampton, and Luzerne. Luzerne is in the Scranton area where Joe Biden grew up.
Click to expand...


Well, if nothing else Biden should sweep the child molester votes.


----------



## U2Edge

Thinker101 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But back in his prior attempts to become President he was not polling very well, and a lot less people knew who he was. Often times half of running for President and doing well or getting elected is being already well known by the public.
> 
> Joe Biden polled better than Hillary Clinton did in 2016 but did not run because of the loss of his son Bo Biden.
> 
> Joe Biden has served as the Vice President of the United States for 8 years. He was elected with Barack Obama in 2008 and then re-elected with Barack Obama in 2012. People know Joe Biden and like Joe Biden in ways they didn't before he became Vice President.
> 
> Now Biden is killing it in the polls, both when it comes to match up against Trump and match ups against the other nominees. Polling data is the hard data that I'm talking about. Not something that happened 30 years ago.
> 
> Donald Trump is almost 80 and so is Bernie Sanders. If being 80 or pushing 80 was something that would disqualify you, Trump would not be President and Sanders would not have the support he has received.
> 
> Joe Biden is younger in terms of his REAL AGE than either Donald Trump or Bernie Sanders. What I mean by that is that he has taken better care of himself than either Trump or Sanders. He looks younger, healthier and can actually run down the street as he recently did in a video from January. So in terms of health, which is what were really talking about when we talk about age, Biden is well ahead of Trump and Sanders.
> 
> Biden has not declared he is running yet because he does not have to. You need to get out there early when your an unknown and polling low. That's not Biden. Biden is well known and polling high, the highest in fact. He can take his time.
> 
> Again, the real data, hard data, proof if you will, is in the polling. That's tells you approximately where things are at. Biden is doing great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the real data, hard data, is old data.  Based on recent data my guess is Biden will be a no show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put a date on every poll I post. Its current. Do you have any polling data showing Biden losing the nomination or an election battle against Trump? Do you? Didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The real polls are trumps rallies in the 5 swing states.  Trump is winning easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rallies are meaningless because they represent a tiny minority of the voting public and primarily consist of only the most dedicated of followers. The fact that his hardcore base goes out to seem his speak when he is in town is not something that will save him in any general election anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet there are considerably more people at the rallies than there are that participate in polls...go figure, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Scientific polling uses a representative sample. That is for more accurate that then the skewed results you would get from a Trump rally.


----------



## U2Edge

Thinker101 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, is he the new most qualified candidate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still holding out hope that Democrats will find a great candidate, one who can guide enough sane Republicans back to the light to win the election. But I'm also still hoping those Republicans will rediscover their spines and run someone against Trump in the primaries. So much for hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Primary run against Trump is unlikely give Trump's support within the Republican party. But, I think Biden will be able to peal of some Republicans who are tired of Trump or just plain shocked by what he has done as President and his behavior as President. The Democrats will concentrate 80% of their time and money getting out the vote in just three states which they neglected in 2016, Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania. Trump won these states by TINY margins. Plus, when the democrats flip them blue, there are no other states Trump can take that went Blue in 2016 to make up for their losses. Once Trump loses Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania on November 3, 2020, its over for him. In Pennsylvania, the Democrats just need to flip three counties to take the state back, Erie, Northampton, and Luzerne. Luzerne is in the Scranton area where Joe Biden grew up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if nothing else Biden should sweep the child molester votes.
Click to expand...


Biden is not a criminal when it comes to his actions with women. Trump is though. Trump has been accused of rape by multiple women including his first wife. Trump is on tape bragging about assaulting women while talking with Billy Bush.


----------



## Cellblock2429

U2Edge said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the real data, hard data, is old data.  Based on recent data my guess is Biden will be a no show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a date on every poll I post. Its current. Do you have any polling data showing Biden losing the nomination or an election battle against Trump? Do you? Didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The real polls are trumps rallies in the 5 swing states.  Trump is winning easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rallies are meaningless because they represent a tiny minority of the voting public and primarily consist of only the most dedicated of followers. The fact that his hardcore base goes out to seem his speak when he is in town is not something that will save him in any general election anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet there are considerably more people at the rallies than there are that participate in polls...go figure, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scientific polling uses a representative sample. That is for more accurate that then the skewed results you would get from a Trump rally.
Click to expand...

*/----/ "Scientific polling uses a representative sample. "*
Maybe so, but that doesn't mean every poll you see in the news abides by the scientific guidelines. 
10 Examples Of Biased Survey Questions
one example: 
One of the biggest mistakes survey creators make is creating a question that leads respondents to give the “correct” answer. Leading questions negate your survey results, so you want to stay away from them at all costs.

You don’t want to word a survey question in a way that will sway your reader to a particular side. To do this, you must use neutral wording. Here are some examples of leading and biased questions:


_Leading question:_ How dumb is (insert politician) when it comes to foreign policy? This immediately brings a negative connotation to the question. _Instead, you might ask the question:_ Please describe your politician’s position on foreign policy.


----------



## Thinker101

U2Edge said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the real data, hard data, is old data.  Based on recent data my guess is Biden will be a no show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a date on every poll I post. Its current. Do you have any polling data showing Biden losing the nomination or an election battle against Trump? Do you? Didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The real polls are trumps rallies in the 5 swing states.  Trump is winning easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rallies are meaningless because they represent a tiny minority of the voting public and primarily consist of only the most dedicated of followers. The fact that his hardcore base goes out to seem his speak when he is in town is not something that will save him in any general election anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet there are considerably more people at the rallies than there are that participate in polls...go figure, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scientific polling uses a representative sample. That is for more accurate that then the skewed results you would get from a Trump rally.
Click to expand...


Get back to me when you learn how to speak English.


----------



## Thinker101

U2Edge said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, is he the new most qualified candidate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still holding out hope that Democrats will find a great candidate, one who can guide enough sane Republicans back to the light to win the election. But I'm also still hoping those Republicans will rediscover their spines and run someone against Trump in the primaries. So much for hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Primary run against Trump is unlikely give Trump's support within the Republican party. But, I think Biden will be able to peal of some Republicans who are tired of Trump or just plain shocked by what he has done as President and his behavior as President. The Democrats will concentrate 80% of their time and money getting out the vote in just three states which they neglected in 2016, Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania. Trump won these states by TINY margins. Plus, when the democrats flip them blue, there are no other states Trump can take that went Blue in 2016 to make up for their losses. Once Trump loses Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania on November 3, 2020, its over for him. In Pennsylvania, the Democrats just need to flip three counties to take the state back, Erie, Northampton, and Luzerne. Luzerne is in the Scranton area where Joe Biden grew up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if nothing else Biden should sweep the child molester votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not a criminal when it comes to his actions with women. Trump is though. Trump has been accused of rape by multiple women including his first wife. Trump is on tape bragging about assaulting women while talking with Billy Bush.
Click to expand...


Gee, child molestation is a crime...dumbass.


----------



## U2Edge

Thinker101 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, is he the new most qualified candidate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still holding out hope that Democrats will find a great candidate, one who can guide enough sane Republicans back to the light to win the election. But I'm also still hoping those Republicans will rediscover their spines and run someone against Trump in the primaries. So much for hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Primary run against Trump is unlikely give Trump's support within the Republican party. But, I think Biden will be able to peal of some Republicans who are tired of Trump or just plain shocked by what he has done as President and his behavior as President. The Democrats will concentrate 80% of their time and money getting out the vote in just three states which they neglected in 2016, Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania. Trump won these states by TINY margins. Plus, when the democrats flip them blue, there are no other states Trump can take that went Blue in 2016 to make up for their losses. Once Trump loses Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania on November 3, 2020, its over for him. In Pennsylvania, the Democrats just need to flip three counties to take the state back, Erie, Northampton, and Luzerne. Luzerne is in the Scranton area where Joe Biden grew up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if nothing else Biden should sweep the child molester votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not a criminal when it comes to his actions with women. Trump is though. Trump has been accused of rape by multiple women including his first wife. Trump is on tape bragging about assaulting women while talking with Billy Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, child molestation is a crime...dumbass.
Click to expand...


Biden is not guilty of that. Touching someone does not equal molestation.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Rasmussen poll
Now has trumps approval as plus 8

That means it's over for the crooked democrats and deep state. Enough wise people have woke up to now totally stop this crooked and rigged system by high treason crooks


----------



## busybee01

MisterBeale said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> As was yours.
> 
> Everyone knows that the Iraq war was a mistake.  Everyone knows that one of the prime causes of the 2008 depression was the repeal of the Steagall Act.
> 
> It is apparent from everyone of those stands that Biden took, that he is no different than any other corporate tool.  There isn't a soul in America that REALLY understands that Patriot Act that supports it.
> 
> You are just an idiot that doesn't understand shit about politics and only parrots what you see on TEE VEE.  The corporations tell you how to think, and you oblige them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removing SADDAM from power in Iraq was one of the best things the United States ever did for its security, the security of the region, and the world. It would be foolish to believe that things would be better off with Saddam in power, the man that invaded and annexed Kuwait resulting in a crises in the oil markets that caused the 1991 recession.
> 
> I agree that Biden was foolish to repeal glass Steagall. That's why I listed 1999 above.
> 
> Only extreme liberals and foolish libertarians oppose the patriot act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> With Saddam gone, Iran has moved into that power vacuum, and it has caused the rise of ISIS.
> 
> 
> The only folks that have benefited are Israel and the Saudis.  It has only led to chaos in the region.
> 
> He was tricked into invading Kuwait, b/c they wanted to invade him.
> 
> We have LOST freedom because of the Patriot Act, not gained it.  It has not benefited America in any way.
> 
> 
> Biden is no different than Republicans, no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *WRONG!
> *
> Iran has not invaded or annexed any countries like Saddam did. Iran has not fired any ballistic missiles at other countries like Saddam did. Iran has not seized and destroyed oil wells of another country vital to the global economy like Saddam did.
> 
> That's why regime change was justified in Iraq but not in Iran. Iran is generally a paper tiger that hides behind proxy's when conducting its foreign policy.
> 
> The rise of ISIS was in part due to the premature pullout of U.S. troops from Iraq at the end of 2011. U.S. troops returned to Iraq in 2014, and ISIS was largely defeated in Iraq by mid-2017. The only remaining territory ISIS currently controls is in Syria. As of today they control a space of territory along the Euphrates River in Syria that is a little less than 500 meters long and 250 meters wide.
> 
> Kuwait, Bahrain, U.A.E., Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Europe, Japan, the United Sates and the rest of the industrialized world all benefited from the removal of Saddam. Saddam was a threat to global energy supply and seized and sabotaged assets vital to global energy supply in the past setting off a global recession. You can't let someone like that remain in power. That's even before discussing is vast history with the production and use of WMD.
> 
> 
> *Nobody tricked Saddam into invading Kuwait on August 2, 1990. But even if they did, he was given a chance to leave Kuwait long before the operation to remove him from Kuwait began in January 1991. Instead of leaving Kuwait, Saddam ANNEXED Kuwait in mid-August 1990. NOBODY ever stated that Saddam had a right to ANNEX KUWAIT wiping it off the face of the map.
> 
> You would think that no one in the right mind would be willing to defend someone like SADDAM, but here you are doing just that. Wonder what you would say about Hitler. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Could you be anymore a victim of propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO expansion map. (CC BY-SA 3.0 via Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> 
> *Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness*
> Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness
Click to expand...


These countries are joining NATO voluntarily in response to the threat of Russian hegemony. Figures you would compare Iran to NATO.


----------



## busybee01

buckeye45_73 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Then add the electoral college slant and trump wins again in the face of popular choice...that would be 3rd or 4th time in recent history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly. Democrats did very well in Michigan and Pennsylvania. That brings them within a few votes of winning. Georgia and Arizona will be problem states for Republicans. All the Democrats need is 1 state to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one state, which state has 270 electoral votes?
Click to expand...


Quit acting so stupid. Add Michigan and Pennsylvania, you get to around 266 electoral votes. Add 1 more state and you get 270.


----------



## busybee01

Flopper said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the polls are saying, anybody but Trump.  The problem the democrats have is Biden is too old and Sanders is a full blown socialist.  Neither will sit well with voters.  What they need is a younger charismatic candidate with experience, maybe that black guy, named Barack something or another.
Click to expand...


Trump is no spring chicken so I don't see age as a issue. Biden will be more acceptable to voters than Trump. Charisma is not a factor here.


----------



## Dick Foster

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


Please, pretty please run that clown against Trump in 2020 and we'll see. Question is, how are you fools going to deal with the consequences when you lose yet again? Better than you have when the Hilda beast lost I hope.


----------



## busybee01

Mike473 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sanders? Didn't you see what Clinton and the DNC did to that guy? He was curled up in a ball and went away quietly. Honestly, I will debate Biden. But, Sanders is in it just for attention. He is a super lightweight and would be crushed by any number of the other candidates.
> 
> On to Biden, he has been a terrible national candidate his entire life. He is now pushing 80 and no longer relevant. At his peak, Biden wasn't winning nationally. He knew in 2016 that he could never beat Clinton and went away quietly as well. And that was when everyone was 99.9% sure that whomever won the Dem nomination was a shoe in to win the Presidency. Biden is a pushover.
> 
> I don't think any of the Dem candidates can beat Trump. But, I do know that many of them are much younger and hungrier than Biden. I also suspect that Harris a few others are a lot tougher than he is as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice opinion, but you have no data to support your conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Biden did very poorly in his prior attempts at becoming President.
> 
> Biden is almost 80 years old. Harris, Beto and others are much younger. Also, the evidence seems to point to the conclusion they hungrier, as Biden has spent years just trying to make up his mind. And still hasn't.
> 
> On Sanders, Clinton swatted him aside with little effort.
> 
> What other proof do you need?
Click to expand...


Biden has never had the name recognition that he has now. He is also center-left. The trouble is that both Sanders and Biden ran better against Trump in 2016.


----------



## busybee01

MisterBeale said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Could you be anymore a victim of propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO expansion map. (CC BY-SA 3.0 via Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> 
> *Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness*
> Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with NATO expansion. It was important for NATO to take in as many countries as it could since the collapse of the Soviet Union, since it would be only a matter of time before the Russian Federation would recover and start up its aggressive policies towards the west and the world again. Europe, especially western Europe is much safer now that the line Russian tanks are not allowed to cross is hundreds of miles further to the east.
> 
> Notice, every country that joins NATO does so because they volunteer freely to do it. They also have to meet a number of conditions in terms of Democracy, government, human rights, stability etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "since it would be only a matter of time before the Russian Federation would recover and start up its aggressive policies towards the west and the world again."
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union only ever had a defensive posture.  Can you blame them after what happened to them after WWII?  Or are you that dumb you don't know the history?
> 
> What makes you so sure Russia would be aggressive.
> 
> Who has a more aggressive stance?  Who has whom encircled with bases and a global military presence?
> 
> Who spends the most on military expenditures?
> 
> You make a lot of unqualified and unsupported statements that are completely meaningless.
> 
> Do not these nations get some benefit from joining NATO?
> 
> Hasn't the president even carped on the free rider problem?  If these nations actually had to contribute the same share of GDP that the US spends on defense, are you really so dumb as to believe they would still join?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your whole post was just nothing but parroting the false paradigm and propaganda of the CFR and the military industrial complex.  HELLLO?  D.C. is  calling, the Mueller Report even said the whole Russiagate thing was a hOaX. . . . didn't you hear?  They do not have an aggressive posture.  GET OVER IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Soviet Union NEVER had a defensive posture!
> *
> 01. At the end of World War II, the Soviet Union crushed attempts at Democracy in the countries of Poland, Czechoslovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, and East Germany.
> 
> 02. They imposed communist dictatorships in Poland, Czechoslovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria and East Germany. These were puppet governments directly controlled by the Soviet Union.
> 
> 03. When these countries or governments did not bend to the will of the Soviet Union, they would invade them and arrest or kill anyone that got in their way. They did this in 1956 in Hungary, 1968 in Czechoslovakia, and came close to doing it in Poland in 1981.
> 
> 04. They put up walls around West Berlin to keep people from East Germany from escaping there. They tried multiple times to starve West Berlin into submission.
> 
> 05. The Soviet Union supported communist revolution and take over all over the world from nearly half a century. They supported Mao's rise to power in China. Influenced North Korea into invading South Korea. Supported the Communist take over of Vietnam. In each case were talking about crushing democracy, killing freedom of religion, and imposing communist dictatorship and Atheism everywhere they could. The EVIL EMPIRE indeed.
> 
> 06. The Soviet Union supported the Arab countries invasion of Israel and attempt to wipe Israel off the map in 1948. After that, they supported the Arabs action in every war against Israel, the only true democracy in the Middle East.
> 
> 07. Terrorist organizations like Hezbollah and Humas were armed and equipped by the Soviet Union.
> 
> 08. The Soviet Union followed by China were the biggest Supporters of SADDAM who invaded and attacked four different countries while he was in power.
> 
> 09. If all that were not enough, the Soviets maintained a massive military force of over 5 million men under arms and often over 200 armored and mechanized divisions in its army alone.
> 
> 10. In 1990, near the end of the Cold War, the Soviet Union had over 60,000 main battle tanks, while its client states in the Warsaw Pact had another 20,000. Main Battle Tanks are offensive weapons used for invasions. The Soviet and Warsaw Pact had nearly 4 times as many main battle tanks in their inventories than did NATO.
> 
> 11. In terms of being able to defend Western Europe from a Warsaw Pact attack, nearly ever scenario run in their early days saw the Soviets and Warsaw Pact forces overrunning Western Europe in a matter of weeks unless NATO used nuclear weapons. But the use of nuclear weapons could bring about uncontrolled escalation and the destruction of the planet.
> 
> 12. It was only in the 1980s that the United States and NATO were barley able to cobble together a conventional defense of Western Europe that might succeed in defending against a Soviet/Warsaw Pact attack without resorting to the use of Nuclear Weapons.
> 
> 13. By the end of the Cold War, the Soviet Union had stockpiled more weapons of any kind than any country EVER in history. The Soviet Union had 220 total Divisions in its ground forces compared to only 44 divisions for the United States. Plus more than half of the United States divisions were reserves and stationed in the United States, a whole ocean away from where the front line would be in Europe. The Soviets had the advantage of being able to support a potential war effort only a few hundred miles from some of its major cities.
> 
> 14. The Soviet Union was an aggressive communist dictatorship guilty of the worst human rights abuses, murdering millions of its own citizens. They were dedicated to imposing this communist dictatorship all over the world as well as destroying religion and imposing ATHEISM on the entire planet. You really don't get more evil than that.
> 
> Thankfully, the Soviet Union collapsed in the early 1990s thanks to the weight of its cold war military spending and Saudi Arabia's pumping as much oil as possible to cut the price of oil in the 1980s crushing Soviet attempts to survive its economic troubles.
> 
> With the collapse of the Soviet Union, countries that had long be controlled by first the Russian Empire and then the Soviet Union, like Ukraine, Latvia, Estonia, Georgia and others finally became independent states. In Ukraine, the Soviets had attempted to wipe out Ukrainian language and culture. Luckily they failed.
> 
> The Russian Federations much weaker position in the 1990s and into the early 2000s allowed countries normally controlled or dominated by Moscow to escape and come under the protection of the western military alliance in NATO. A military alliance dedicated to democracy and freedom! Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania all joined NATO because they NEVER wanted to experience the horror of occupation and control by Moscow ever again. Given what they had experienced previously, they wanted to be apart of the west and protected by its military alliance in NATO. They joined NATO because they no longer wanted to be controlled and raped repeatedly by Moscow.
> 
> But as Russia became stronger in the late 00s and into the 10s, they began to become more aggressive in their foreign policy. They invaded Georgia in 2008. Then in 2014, Russia invaded and then annexed Crimea from the Ukraine.* This was the first invasion and annexation of another country, or part of another country, in Europe, since Adolf Hitler did it in the 1940s.
> *
> The Russians have launched a vast military build up of its armed forces over the last 10 years developing the most modern Tanks, armored personal carriers, Artillery and Air Defense Artillery the world has ever seen.
> 
> 
> As far as current military spending is concerned, what you do not understand is that* military spending does not equal military capability.* Countries with highly developed economies naturally have higher defense budgets because they cost of competitively paying and training their forces is greater. But when you look at the actual forces these countries can put on the battle field, they are dwarfed by countries who only spend a tenth of what they do on defense at least In nominal terms.
> 
> *So military spending does not equate to raw military capability.
> *
> As for most of the NATO countries being under the proposed idea of spending at least 2% of GDP on the military, NATO countries in Europe still make up the vast majority of the ground troops, and combat aircraft that would be immediately available to respond to a Russian invasion of NATO territory. The United States has only recently started to deploy more ground combat units in Europe since cutting way back on them after the end of the cold war. United States troops stationed in Europe are still, as of today heavily outnumbered, by their NATO allies.
> 
> The current fear in Europe is that that NATO does not have currently enough ground combat forces stationed in Eastern Europe, specifically Poland, Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania in order to deter or defeat a Russian invasion of the Baltic States. The fear that Russia would invade Estonia or Latvia has been increased by the fact that Russia invaded Ukraine and annexed Crimea in 2014. Countries like Estonia and Latvia fear that they are next. It was a shock to see Russia invade Ukraine and annex Crimea. Given that event, it makes it far more likely now that a similar Russian incursion could take place in the Baltic states leading to a war between NATO and Russia. It is Russian actions, Russian aggression that have created the current hostile environment. Its why Eastern Europe pushed hard to get into NATO back in the 1990s and 00s. They knew a day would come when Russia would rebuild itself from the Collapse of the Soviet Union and feared being overrun again by the Soviets as they had just after World War II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to debate any of that.  Well, except that Crimea part, that is a lie.
> 
> . . . and yet, it seems, you are TOTALLY incapable of putting yourself in another's shoes.  JUST LIKE DONALD TRUMP.
> 
> DO you know what they call the quality of having no empathy?  narcissistic personality disorder or antisocial personality disorder.
> 
> 
> If you do not understand the impetus for these policy directives of the Soviets, and afterwards, the Russians, Chinese and Iranians, you can never proceed to have a rational policy discussion.  It is the actions of the Banking cartel which motivates all nations which oppose them.  I suppose you also want to invade and oppress the poor and destitute of Venezuela too, eh?
> 
> Most nations only seek self-preservation from the hyper-imperialism of the raping of the planet.
> 
> Your blind jingoism and nationalism is juvenile and foolish.  You have no idea how the world really works.
Click to expand...


Evil is not a policy directive.  Putin kills people who oppose him even if they live in another country. Putin jails his political opponents, You are what can be described as a nut.


----------



## MisterBeale

busybee01 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removing SADDAM from power in Iraq was one of the best things the United States ever did for its security, the security of the region, and the world. It would be foolish to believe that things would be better off with Saddam in power, the man that invaded and annexed Kuwait resulting in a crises in the oil markets that caused the 1991 recession.
> 
> I agree that Biden was foolish to repeal glass Steagall. That's why I listed 1999 above.
> 
> Only extreme liberals and foolish libertarians oppose the patriot act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> With Saddam gone, Iran has moved into that power vacuum, and it has caused the rise of ISIS.
> 
> 
> The only folks that have benefited are Israel and the Saudis.  It has only led to chaos in the region.
> 
> He was tricked into invading Kuwait, b/c they wanted to invade him.
> 
> We have LOST freedom because of the Patriot Act, not gained it.  It has not benefited America in any way.
> 
> 
> Biden is no different than Republicans, no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *WRONG!
> *
> Iran has not invaded or annexed any countries like Saddam did. Iran has not fired any ballistic missiles at other countries like Saddam did. Iran has not seized and destroyed oil wells of another country vital to the global economy like Saddam did.
> 
> That's why regime change was justified in Iraq but not in Iran. Iran is generally a paper tiger that hides behind proxy's when conducting its foreign policy.
> 
> The rise of ISIS was in part due to the premature pullout of U.S. troops from Iraq at the end of 2011. U.S. troops returned to Iraq in 2014, and ISIS was largely defeated in Iraq by mid-2017. The only remaining territory ISIS currently controls is in Syria. As of today they control a space of territory along the Euphrates River in Syria that is a little less than 500 meters long and 250 meters wide.
> 
> Kuwait, Bahrain, U.A.E., Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Europe, Japan, the United Sates and the rest of the industrialized world all benefited from the removal of Saddam. Saddam was a threat to global energy supply and seized and sabotaged assets vital to global energy supply in the past setting off a global recession. You can't let someone like that remain in power. That's even before discussing is vast history with the production and use of WMD.
> 
> 
> *Nobody tricked Saddam into invading Kuwait on August 2, 1990. But even if they did, he was given a chance to leave Kuwait long before the operation to remove him from Kuwait began in January 1991. Instead of leaving Kuwait, Saddam ANNEXED Kuwait in mid-August 1990. NOBODY ever stated that Saddam had a right to ANNEX KUWAIT wiping it off the face of the map.
> 
> You would think that no one in the right mind would be willing to defend someone like SADDAM, but here you are doing just that. Wonder what you would say about Hitler. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Could you be anymore a victim of propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO expansion map. (CC BY-SA 3.0 via Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> 
> *Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness*
> Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These countries are joining NATO voluntarily in response to the threat of Russian hegemony. Figures you would compare Iran to NATO.
Click to expand...

Do you even KNOW what hegemony means?

Russia has no hegemony over anyone.

Germany has greater singular hegemony.

Britain has greater hegemony.

France has greater hegemony.

Hell, even Italy.  

"From now to 2020, slower growth developed countries those countries like France and Germany with 1.3 to 1.9% annual real GDP growth will lose ground to the USA (2.0-2.8% real GDP growth). Italy will really lag with about 1% annual real GDP growth. Japan could be really terrible with about 0.7% growth or could come in with just slow growth at 1.3% per year. Canada, Australia and the UK should be at the US level of growth or a little better. South Korea will move up with about 3.5% real GDP growth each year.


For developing countries, India and Indonesia should do well with 6-7% and possibly 8% real GDP growth."










Tell me, just where is Russia going to get this money to take over all the world?


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> The winner of Florida wins the 2020
> Election and may lose the popular vote because of so many conservatives fleeing New York and California to the swing states
> 
> Popular gov Desantis will bring Florida to trump
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump DeSantis Has Highest Approval Of Any Florida Governor In A Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida will be extremely close. Michigan and Pennsylvania are good bets to go Democrat, The 1 electoral vote that Trump won in Maine is likely to go to Democrats because of the state's numbered voting system. Republicans are in potential trouble in Georgia and Arizona, Even Texas Republicans are worried. No states in the Clinton column seem to be in comparable danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The big rise in the steel industry will win PA again for trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suburban voters, especially women, will likely put the state back in the Democrat column. Also their far right wing extremism on abortion will hurt as well in the suburbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Them voting different from men will have men rise up and stop this system that destroys
Click to expand...


Democrats have made inroads into the male vote. Suburban men and well educated men are moving to the Democrat Party. 

"Still, Schnabel volunteered for a local Democratic legislative candidate last year because he was infuriated at his state representative's criticism of gay people, and his frustration at the GOP outweighs his concerns about Democrats. He chalks up his ability to evolve politically to his education.

"Going to college, I met people who were gay, people from other cultures," Schnabel said. "That stayed with me."

Mike Wessell is still a registered Republican but he was comfortable at the victory party last Tuesday night for the Democrat, Pam Iovino, who won the state Senate race comfortably.

"I'm not happy with the way President Trump has been running the country, or his ideology," said Wessell, a corporate lawyer. He cited Trump's immigration stance and denial of climate science."

After 2016 loss, Democrats know they need white male voters


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice opinion, but you have no data to support your conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Biden did very poorly in his prior attempts at becoming President.
> 
> Biden is almost 80 years old. Harris, Beto and others are much younger. Also, the evidence seems to point to the conclusion they hungrier, as Biden has spent years just trying to make up his mind. And still hasn't.
> 
> On Sanders, Clinton swatted him aside with little effort.
> 
> What other proof do you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But back in his prior attempts to become President he was not polling very well, and a lot less people knew who he was. Often times half of running for President and doing well or getting elected is being already well known by the public.
> 
> Joe Biden polled better than Hillary Clinton did in 2016 but did not run because of the loss of his son Bo Biden.
> 
> Joe Biden has served as the Vice President of the United States for 8 years. He was elected with Barack Obama in 2008 and then re-elected with Barack Obama in 2012. People know Joe Biden and like Joe Biden in ways they didn't before he became Vice President.
> 
> Now Biden is killing it in the polls, both when it comes to match up against Trump and match ups against the other nominees. Polling data is the hard data that I'm talking about. Not something that happened 30 years ago.
> 
> Donald Trump is almost 80 and so is Bernie Sanders. If being 80 or pushing 80 was something that would disqualify you, Trump would not be President and Sanders would not have the support he has received.
> 
> Joe Biden is younger in terms of his REAL AGE than either Donald Trump or Bernie Sanders. What I mean by that is that he has taken better care of himself than either Trump or Sanders. He looks younger, healthier and can actually run down the street as he recently did in a video from January. So in terms of health, which is what were really talking about when we talk about age, Biden is well ahead of Trump and Sanders.
> 
> Biden has not declared he is running yet because he does not have to. You need to get out there early when your an unknown and polling low. That's not Biden. Biden is well known and polling high, the highest in fact. He can take his time.
> 
> Again, the real data, hard data, proof if you will, is in the polling. That's tells you approximately where things are at. Biden is doing great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, the real data, hard data, is old data.  Based on recent data my guess is Biden will be a no show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put a date on every poll I post. Its current. Do you have any polling data showing Biden losing the nomination or an election battle against Trump? Do you? Didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The real polls are trumps rallies in the 5 swing states.  Trump is winning easily
Click to expand...




GreenAndBlue said:


> Michigan had a rally for trump and the numbers were staggering
> 
> Vast numbers of Michigan voters became so energized and then will themselves rally more Michigan voters with their excitement
> 
> Now since trump has exposed the deep state as liars and totally dishonest people now will not believe anything the caught liars say. Including the polling companies that are tied to the deep state
> 
> Trump rallies are proving trump is winning



Rallies are no measure of who has the most support. Democrats won the House despite Trump's large rallies.


----------



## MisterBeale

busybee01 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Could you be anymore a victim of propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO expansion map. (CC BY-SA 3.0 via Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> 
> *Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness*
> Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with NATO expansion. It was important for NATO to take in as many countries as it could since the collapse of the Soviet Union, since it would be only a matter of time before the Russian Federation would recover and start up its aggressive policies towards the west and the world again. Europe, especially western Europe is much safer now that the line Russian tanks are not allowed to cross is hundreds of miles further to the east.
> 
> Notice, every country that joins NATO does so because they volunteer freely to do it. They also have to meet a number of conditions in terms of Democracy, government, human rights, stability etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "since it would be only a matter of time before the Russian Federation would recover and start up its aggressive policies towards the west and the world again."
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union only ever had a defensive posture.  Can you blame them after what happened to them after WWII?  Or are you that dumb you don't know the history?
> 
> What makes you so sure Russia would be aggressive.
> 
> Who has a more aggressive stance?  Who has whom encircled with bases and a global military presence?
> 
> Who spends the most on military expenditures?
> 
> You make a lot of unqualified and unsupported statements that are completely meaningless.
> 
> Do not these nations get some benefit from joining NATO?
> 
> Hasn't the president even carped on the free rider problem?  If these nations actually had to contribute the same share of GDP that the US spends on defense, are you really so dumb as to believe they would still join?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your whole post was just nothing but parroting the false paradigm and propaganda of the CFR and the military industrial complex.  HELLLO?  D.C. is  calling, the Mueller Report even said the whole Russiagate thing was a hOaX. . . . didn't you hear?  They do not have an aggressive posture.  GET OVER IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Soviet Union NEVER had a defensive posture!
> *
> 01. At the end of World War II, the Soviet Union crushed attempts at Democracy in the countries of Poland, Czechoslovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, and East Germany.
> 
> 02. They imposed communist dictatorships in Poland, Czechoslovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria and East Germany. These were puppet governments directly controlled by the Soviet Union.
> 
> 03. When these countries or governments did not bend to the will of the Soviet Union, they would invade them and arrest or kill anyone that got in their way. They did this in 1956 in Hungary, 1968 in Czechoslovakia, and came close to doing it in Poland in 1981.
> 
> 04. They put up walls around West Berlin to keep people from East Germany from escaping there. They tried multiple times to starve West Berlin into submission.
> 
> 05. The Soviet Union supported communist revolution and take over all over the world from nearly half a century. They supported Mao's rise to power in China. Influenced North Korea into invading South Korea. Supported the Communist take over of Vietnam. In each case were talking about crushing democracy, killing freedom of religion, and imposing communist dictatorship and Atheism everywhere they could. The EVIL EMPIRE indeed.
> 
> 06. The Soviet Union supported the Arab countries invasion of Israel and attempt to wipe Israel off the map in 1948. After that, they supported the Arabs action in every war against Israel, the only true democracy in the Middle East.
> 
> 07. Terrorist organizations like Hezbollah and Humas were armed and equipped by the Soviet Union.
> 
> 08. The Soviet Union followed by China were the biggest Supporters of SADDAM who invaded and attacked four different countries while he was in power.
> 
> 09. If all that were not enough, the Soviets maintained a massive military force of over 5 million men under arms and often over 200 armored and mechanized divisions in its army alone.
> 
> 10. In 1990, near the end of the Cold War, the Soviet Union had over 60,000 main battle tanks, while its client states in the Warsaw Pact had another 20,000. Main Battle Tanks are offensive weapons used for invasions. The Soviet and Warsaw Pact had nearly 4 times as many main battle tanks in their inventories than did NATO.
> 
> 11. In terms of being able to defend Western Europe from a Warsaw Pact attack, nearly ever scenario run in their early days saw the Soviets and Warsaw Pact forces overrunning Western Europe in a matter of weeks unless NATO used nuclear weapons. But the use of nuclear weapons could bring about uncontrolled escalation and the destruction of the planet.
> 
> 12. It was only in the 1980s that the United States and NATO were barley able to cobble together a conventional defense of Western Europe that might succeed in defending against a Soviet/Warsaw Pact attack without resorting to the use of Nuclear Weapons.
> 
> 13. By the end of the Cold War, the Soviet Union had stockpiled more weapons of any kind than any country EVER in history. The Soviet Union had 220 total Divisions in its ground forces compared to only 44 divisions for the United States. Plus more than half of the United States divisions were reserves and stationed in the United States, a whole ocean away from where the front line would be in Europe. The Soviets had the advantage of being able to support a potential war effort only a few hundred miles from some of its major cities.
> 
> 14. The Soviet Union was an aggressive communist dictatorship guilty of the worst human rights abuses, murdering millions of its own citizens. They were dedicated to imposing this communist dictatorship all over the world as well as destroying religion and imposing ATHEISM on the entire planet. You really don't get more evil than that.
> 
> Thankfully, the Soviet Union collapsed in the early 1990s thanks to the weight of its cold war military spending and Saudi Arabia's pumping as much oil as possible to cut the price of oil in the 1980s crushing Soviet attempts to survive its economic troubles.
> 
> With the collapse of the Soviet Union, countries that had long be controlled by first the Russian Empire and then the Soviet Union, like Ukraine, Latvia, Estonia, Georgia and others finally became independent states. In Ukraine, the Soviets had attempted to wipe out Ukrainian language and culture. Luckily they failed.
> 
> The Russian Federations much weaker position in the 1990s and into the early 2000s allowed countries normally controlled or dominated by Moscow to escape and come under the protection of the western military alliance in NATO. A military alliance dedicated to democracy and freedom! Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania all joined NATO because they NEVER wanted to experience the horror of occupation and control by Moscow ever again. Given what they had experienced previously, they wanted to be apart of the west and protected by its military alliance in NATO. They joined NATO because they no longer wanted to be controlled and raped repeatedly by Moscow.
> 
> But as Russia became stronger in the late 00s and into the 10s, they began to become more aggressive in their foreign policy. They invaded Georgia in 2008. Then in 2014, Russia invaded and then annexed Crimea from the Ukraine.* This was the first invasion and annexation of another country, or part of another country, in Europe, since Adolf Hitler did it in the 1940s.
> *
> The Russians have launched a vast military build up of its armed forces over the last 10 years developing the most modern Tanks, armored personal carriers, Artillery and Air Defense Artillery the world has ever seen.
> 
> 
> As far as current military spending is concerned, what you do not understand is that* military spending does not equal military capability.* Countries with highly developed economies naturally have higher defense budgets because they cost of competitively paying and training their forces is greater. But when you look at the actual forces these countries can put on the battle field, they are dwarfed by countries who only spend a tenth of what they do on defense at least In nominal terms.
> 
> *So military spending does not equate to raw military capability.
> *
> As for most of the NATO countries being under the proposed idea of spending at least 2% of GDP on the military, NATO countries in Europe still make up the vast majority of the ground troops, and combat aircraft that would be immediately available to respond to a Russian invasion of NATO territory. The United States has only recently started to deploy more ground combat units in Europe since cutting way back on them after the end of the cold war. United States troops stationed in Europe are still, as of today heavily outnumbered, by their NATO allies.
> 
> The current fear in Europe is that that NATO does not have currently enough ground combat forces stationed in Eastern Europe, specifically Poland, Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania in order to deter or defeat a Russian invasion of the Baltic States. The fear that Russia would invade Estonia or Latvia has been increased by the fact that Russia invaded Ukraine and annexed Crimea in 2014. Countries like Estonia and Latvia fear that they are next. It was a shock to see Russia invade Ukraine and annex Crimea. Given that event, it makes it far more likely now that a similar Russian incursion could take place in the Baltic states leading to a war between NATO and Russia. It is Russian actions, Russian aggression that have created the current hostile environment. Its why Eastern Europe pushed hard to get into NATO back in the 1990s and 00s. They knew a day would come when Russia would rebuild itself from the Collapse of the Soviet Union and feared being overrun again by the Soviets as they had just after World War II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to debate any of that.  Well, except that Crimea part, that is a lie.
> 
> . . . and yet, it seems, you are TOTALLY incapable of putting yourself in another's shoes.  JUST LIKE DONALD TRUMP.
> 
> DO you know what they call the quality of having no empathy?  narcissistic personality disorder or antisocial personality disorder.
> 
> 
> If you do not understand the impetus for these policy directives of the Soviets, and afterwards, the Russians, Chinese and Iranians, you can never proceed to have a rational policy discussion.  It is the actions of the Banking cartel which motivates all nations which oppose them.  I suppose you also want to invade and oppress the poor and destitute of Venezuela too, eh?
> 
> Most nations only seek self-preservation from the hyper-imperialism of the raping of the planet.
> 
> Your blind jingoism and nationalism is juvenile and foolish.  You have no idea how the world really works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evil is not a policy directive.  Putin kills people who oppose him even if they live in another country. Putin jails his political opponents, You are what can be described as a nut.
Click to expand...

Russian Stalemate


----------



## busybee01

MisterBeale said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> With Saddam gone, Iran has moved into that power vacuum, and it has caused the rise of ISIS.
> 
> 
> The only folks that have benefited are Israel and the Saudis.  It has only led to chaos in the region.
> 
> He was tricked into invading Kuwait, b/c they wanted to invade him.
> 
> We have LOST freedom because of the Patriot Act, not gained it.  It has not benefited America in any way.
> 
> 
> Biden is no different than Republicans, no different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WRONG!
> *
> Iran has not invaded or annexed any countries like Saddam did. Iran has not fired any ballistic missiles at other countries like Saddam did. Iran has not seized and destroyed oil wells of another country vital to the global economy like Saddam did.
> 
> That's why regime change was justified in Iraq but not in Iran. Iran is generally a paper tiger that hides behind proxy's when conducting its foreign policy.
> 
> The rise of ISIS was in part due to the premature pullout of U.S. troops from Iraq at the end of 2011. U.S. troops returned to Iraq in 2014, and ISIS was largely defeated in Iraq by mid-2017. The only remaining territory ISIS currently controls is in Syria. As of today they control a space of territory along the Euphrates River in Syria that is a little less than 500 meters long and 250 meters wide.
> 
> Kuwait, Bahrain, U.A.E., Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Europe, Japan, the United Sates and the rest of the industrialized world all benefited from the removal of Saddam. Saddam was a threat to global energy supply and seized and sabotaged assets vital to global energy supply in the past setting off a global recession. You can't let someone like that remain in power. That's even before discussing is vast history with the production and use of WMD.
> 
> 
> *Nobody tricked Saddam into invading Kuwait on August 2, 1990. But even if they did, he was given a chance to leave Kuwait long before the operation to remove him from Kuwait began in January 1991. Instead of leaving Kuwait, Saddam ANNEXED Kuwait in mid-August 1990. NOBODY ever stated that Saddam had a right to ANNEX KUWAIT wiping it off the face of the map.
> 
> You would think that no one in the right mind would be willing to defend someone like SADDAM, but here you are doing just that. Wonder what you would say about Hitler. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Could you be anymore a victim of propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO expansion map. (CC BY-SA 3.0 via Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> 
> *Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness*
> Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These countries are joining NATO voluntarily in response to the threat of Russian hegemony. Figures you would compare Iran to NATO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even KNOW what hegemony means?
> 
> Russia has no hegemony over anyone.
> 
> Germany has greater singular hegemony.
> 
> Britain has greater hegemony.
> 
> France has greater hegemony.
> 
> Hell, even Italy.
> 
> "From now to 2020, slower growth developed countries those countries like France and Germany with 1.3 to 1.9% annual real GDP growth will lose ground to the USA (2.0-2.8% real GDP growth). Italy will really lag with about 1% annual real GDP growth. Japan could be really terrible with about 0.7% growth or could come in with just slow growth at 1.3% per year. Canada, Australia and the UK should be at the US level of growth or a little better. South Korea will move up with about 3.5% real GDP growth each year.
> 
> 
> For developing countries, India and Indonesia should do well with 6-7% and possibly 8% real GDP growth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, just where is Russia going to get this money to take over all the world?
Click to expand...


Putin wants to restore the old USSR to its full glory. The USSR was a collection of countries enslaved by Russia. They clearly are interfering in other countries' elections to install leadership which is sympathetic to Russia.


----------



## Cellblock2429

busybee01 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the polls are saying, anybody but Trump.  The problem the democrats have is Biden is too old and Sanders is a full blown socialist.  Neither will sit well with voters.  What they need is a younger charismatic candidate with experience, maybe that black guy, named Barack something or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is no spring chicken so I don't see age as a issue. Biden will be more acceptable to voters than Trump. Charisma is not a factor here.
Click to expand...

/-----/ *" Biden will be more acceptable to voters than Trump. "*
Crazy Joe Biden who has never won a presidential primary? And what plans does Crazy Joe have to do an even better job than Trump on the economy and border security?


----------



## dblack

busybee01 said:


> After 2016 loss, Democrats know they need white male voters



I'm not sure they do. I grew up in middle America, and back then working class whites were reliably Democrat. Now, they're not.

That's why Trump won. Democrats need to do some deep soul-searching on how that came about. And it's not happening. They assume that they just need to shovel more free stuff to the rednecks - that working class whites are upset because they've been left out of the welfare-state gravy train. And I think that radically misses the point.

Mostly, rednecks want the government to get out of their faces. Democrats need to give up on their "freak of the week" approach to civil rights. They need to understand that overbearing social engineering doesn't play well in the hinterland. People don't want to be told how to live.


----------



## dblack




----------



## Mike473

Cellblock2429 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the polls are saying, anybody but Trump.  The problem the democrats have is Biden is too old and Sanders is a full blown socialist.  Neither will sit well with voters.  What they need is a younger charismatic candidate with experience, maybe that black guy, named Barack something or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is no spring chicken so I don't see age as a issue. Biden will be more acceptable to voters than Trump. Charisma is not a factor here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /-----/ *" Biden will be more acceptable to voters than Trump. "*
> Crazy Joe Biden who has never won a presidential primary? And what plans does Crazy Joe have to do an even better job than Trump on the economy and border security?
Click to expand...


Biden reminds me of a baseball pitcher that does well enough in the regular season but has yet to win a post season game. Biden has never proven that he can win at the biggest stage. And, its getting late in his career now. Maybe he can do it. But, until we see him start beating out the others in actual debates and primaries, I would still bet against him based on past performance.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> Rasmussen poll
> Now has trumps approval as plus 8
> 
> That means it's over for the crooked democrats and deep state. Enough wise people have woke up to now totally stop this crooked and rigged system by high treason crooks



That's because Rasmussen is a right wing polling organization. There are out of step with every other major polling organization out there.

Just look at the following link to see that is so:

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval

On average, Trump is not up by 8, he is DOWN by 8 when looking at the average of 9 different polling organizations.


----------



## Marion Morrison

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.





U2Edge said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> -It certainly looks like Biden is running.
> -The polls showed that Biden beat all of the GOP candidates while Clinton was behind or tied with Bush and Kasich
> -His time is hardly over. He would be seen as honest and trustworthy while Trump is seen as dishonest and untrustworthy. Biden is center left. Trump is far right.
> 
> The polls mean quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah boy, those polls meant quite a bit in 2016!  Worked out pretty well, didn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polling has a much longer history than just what happened in November 2016. Your going to find that out the hard way in November 2020.
Click to expand...


Only a moron would make such predictions before November 2019.


----------



## U2Edge

MisterBeale said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> With Saddam gone, Iran has moved into that power vacuum, and it has caused the rise of ISIS.
> 
> 
> The only folks that have benefited are Israel and the Saudis.  It has only led to chaos in the region.
> 
> He was tricked into invading Kuwait, b/c they wanted to invade him.
> 
> We have LOST freedom because of the Patriot Act, not gained it.  It has not benefited America in any way.
> 
> 
> Biden is no different than Republicans, no different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WRONG!
> *
> Iran has not invaded or annexed any countries like Saddam did. Iran has not fired any ballistic missiles at other countries like Saddam did. Iran has not seized and destroyed oil wells of another country vital to the global economy like Saddam did.
> 
> That's why regime change was justified in Iraq but not in Iran. Iran is generally a paper tiger that hides behind proxy's when conducting its foreign policy.
> 
> The rise of ISIS was in part due to the premature pullout of U.S. troops from Iraq at the end of 2011. U.S. troops returned to Iraq in 2014, and ISIS was largely defeated in Iraq by mid-2017. The only remaining territory ISIS currently controls is in Syria. As of today they control a space of territory along the Euphrates River in Syria that is a little less than 500 meters long and 250 meters wide.
> 
> Kuwait, Bahrain, U.A.E., Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Europe, Japan, the United Sates and the rest of the industrialized world all benefited from the removal of Saddam. Saddam was a threat to global energy supply and seized and sabotaged assets vital to global energy supply in the past setting off a global recession. You can't let someone like that remain in power. That's even before discussing is vast history with the production and use of WMD.
> 
> 
> *Nobody tricked Saddam into invading Kuwait on August 2, 1990. But even if they did, he was given a chance to leave Kuwait long before the operation to remove him from Kuwait began in January 1991. Instead of leaving Kuwait, Saddam ANNEXED Kuwait in mid-August 1990. NOBODY ever stated that Saddam had a right to ANNEX KUWAIT wiping it off the face of the map.
> 
> You would think that no one in the right mind would be willing to defend someone like SADDAM, but here you are doing just that. Wonder what you would say about Hitler. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Could you be anymore a victim of propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO expansion map. (CC BY-SA 3.0 via Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> 
> *Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness*
> Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These countries are joining NATO voluntarily in response to the threat of Russian hegemony. Figures you would compare Iran to NATO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even KNOW what hegemony means?
> 
> Russia has no hegemony over anyone.
> 
> Germany has greater singular hegemony.
> 
> Britain has greater hegemony.
> 
> France has greater hegemony.
> 
> Hell, even Italy.
> 
> "From now to 2020, slower growth developed countries those countries like France and Germany with 1.3 to 1.9% annual real GDP growth will lose ground to the USA (2.0-2.8% real GDP growth). Italy will really lag with about 1% annual real GDP growth. Japan could be really terrible with about 0.7% growth or could come in with just slow growth at 1.3% per year. Canada, Australia and the UK should be at the US level of growth or a little better. South Korea will move up with about 3.5% real GDP growth each year.
> 
> 
> For developing countries, India and Indonesia should do well with 6-7% and possibly 8% real GDP growth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, just where is Russia going to get this money to take over all the world?
Click to expand...


Your GDP figures are inaccurate because they do NOT adjust for Purchasing Power Parity. The Russian Federation has the 6th largest economy in the world once you adjust for purchasing power parity. Its at #6, just a little behind Germany, an estimated $4,016,000,000 for 2017.  In any event, military spending does not EQUAL military capability. Neither does GDP or population figures. 

Military capability is about how many ground combat brigades you have. How many of those ground combat brigades are armored vs just mechanized or light infantry? It also involves combat aircraft numbers. Quality of tanks, armored personal carriers, artillery, and air defense artillery as well as those numbers. Then there are nuclear weapons. The Russian Federation has every class of Nuclear weapon and nearly half of the entire worlds stockpile of nuclear weapons. 

Then there is geography and the hot spots where a conflict would be likely to occur. Many of these areas are close to the Russian Federation border which is an advantage for Russia because it makes it easier to supply military operations in such areas while its more difficult for its opponents in that respect.


----------



## HenryBHough

Joey may be creepy but he ain't nuts.  Well no moreso than the average Democrat....

But he's not suicidal.  He will not risk becoming a suicide statistic by opposing Hillary - the inevitable Democrat candidate for 2020.

Hey, it's her turn!


----------



## Likkmee

Joe (I like the guy) can not compete with Orange Jezus on stage. Nobody can


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussen poll
> Now has trumps approval as plus 8
> 
> That means it's over for the crooked democrats and deep state. Enough wise people have woke up to now totally stop this crooked and rigged system by high treason crooks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Rasmussen is a right wing polling organization. There are out of step with every other major polling organization out there.
> 
> Just look at the following link to see that is so:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> On average, Trump is not up by 8, he is DOWN by 8 when looking at the average of 9 different polling organizations.
Click to expand...



Wrong dead wrong

Rasmussen checks likely voters 

The others checks only adults 

Others checks only registered voters


Rasmussen is the correct one for sure


And the rallies have the 5 swing states all locked up

The deep states dam is now breaking


----------



## Cellblock2429

Mike473 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the polls are saying, anybody but Trump.  The problem the democrats have is Biden is too old and Sanders is a full blown socialist.  Neither will sit well with voters.  What they need is a younger charismatic candidate with experience, maybe that black guy, named Barack something or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is no spring chicken so I don't see age as a issue. Biden will be more acceptable to voters than Trump. Charisma is not a factor here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /-----/ *" Biden will be more acceptable to voters than Trump. "*
> Crazy Joe Biden who has never won a presidential primary? And what plans does Crazy Joe have to do an even better job than Trump on the economy and border security?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden reminds me of a baseball pitcher that does well enough in the regular season but has yet to win a post season game. Biden has never proven that he can win at the biggest stage. And, its getting late in his career now. Maybe he can do it. But, until we see him start beating out the others in actual debates and primaries, I would still bet against him based on past performance.
Click to expand...

/——/ Joe will wrap his hands around the primaries


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Somehow the crazed democrats think that presidential elections are won by popular vote


Just foolish losers


----------



## Cellblock2429

GreenAndBlue said:


> Somehow the crazed democrats think that presidential elections are won by popular vote
> 
> 
> Just foolish losers


/——/ Only when the popular vote means their guy/gal wins. It’s easier to stuff the ballot box when the popular vote determines the winner. The EC acts as a safety valve.


----------



## buckeye45_73

busybee01 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Then add the electoral college slant and trump wins again in the face of popular choice...that would be 3rd or 4th time in recent history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly. Democrats did very well in Michigan and Pennsylvania. That brings them within a few votes of winning. Georgia and Arizona will be problem states for Republicans. All the Democrats need is 1 state to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one state, which state has 270 electoral votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit acting so stupid. Add Michigan and Pennsylvania, you get to around 266 electoral votes. Add 1 more state and you get 270.
Click to expand...



Alot of assumptions....
not a good idea, but the HuffPo will have the Democrat at 97% on election day and you'll get hard, while I'll get hard when it counts, nighttime as the results flow in

I never get enough of watching CNN and MSNBC realize Trump won or the 3 hours prior when they knew it was going t mi happen. I spank it to that more than I do porn.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Grampa Murked U said:


> Look at those polls lol
> 
> Did they use whiteout to cover Hillarys name and substitute Biden?
> 
> Hahahaha



This is gold, you have to watch it, lolol.


----------



## U2Edge

Another General Election poll where Biden beats Trump:

*Politico/Morning Consult:
*
Biden: 42%

Trump: 34%


----------



## dblack

U2Edge said:


> Another General Election poll where Biden beats Trump:
> 
> *Politico/Morning Consult:
> *
> Biden: 42%
> 
> Trump: 34%



Uh huh. Polls. 

Democrats need more than polls.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

dblack said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another General Election poll where Biden beats Trump:
> 
> *Politico/Morning Consult:
> *
> Biden: 42%
> 
> Trump: 34%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh. Polls.
> 
> Democrats need more than polls.
Click to expand...


Wrong last time and still wrong


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another General Election poll where Biden beats Trump:
> 
> *Politico/Morning Consult:
> *
> Biden: 42%
> 
> Trump: 34%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh. Polls.
> 
> Democrats need more than polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong last time and still wrong
Click to expand...


Polling has a much longer history than November 2016. You are going to be in a state of shock on November 3, 2020 if you ignore the polling data.


----------



## dblack

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another General Election poll where Biden beats Trump:
> 
> *Politico/Morning Consult:
> *
> Biden: 42%
> 
> Trump: 34%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh. Polls.
> 
> Democrats need more than polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong last time and still wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polling has a much longer history than November 2016. You are going to be in a state of shock on November 3, 2020 if you ignore the polling data.
Click to expand...


Maybe. But Democrats still haven't learned their lesson. They can win without at least some of the redneck vote, and they're not even trying.


----------



## U2Edge

So Biden has announced today. This is how the current field of Democratic candidates stacks up against each other as they fight for the nomination. These polling numbers come from the average of recent polls on the contest to win the Democratic nomination for President as provided by RealClearPolitics:

BIDEN: 29.3%

Sanders: 23%

Harris: 8.3%

Buttigieg: 7.5%

Warren: 6.5%

O'Rourke: 6.3%

Booker: 3.5%

Klobuchar: 1.5%

Yang: 1.5%

Castro: 1.3%

Hickenlooper: 1%

Gillibrand: .8%

Ryan: .7%

Gabbard: .5%

Inslee: .3%

Delaney: .3%


*As you can see, Biden and Sanders are taking up all the oxygen in the room. Its really a race between the two of them. The only other candidates at this point who have even a remote chance at the nomination are Harris, Buttigieg and Warren. But those three all suffer from serious electability issues and have much ground to make up. Their individual numbers are not even a third of Sanders numbers. There really is only room for one other candidate given Biden and Sanders poll numbers. Otherwise, the rest of the field is simply too divided among too many candidates given Biden and Sanders have more than have of Democrats already locked up when their numbers are combined. *


----------



## U2Edge

In this election cycle, polls are showing that Democrats price* ELECTABILITY* over how a candidate stands on the issues.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

I'll take JB all day over Crazy Bernie, who wants to allow inmates to vote. Fruitcake.


----------



## U2Edge

Biden leads Trump by 6 points in first post-announcement poll 

Joe Biden leads President Trump by six points, according to the first poll published after the former vice president officially announced his candidacy Thursday.


The April 25-26 Hill-HarrisX survey of 1,000 registered voters found that 43 percent said they would choose Biden while 37 percent said they would pick Trump. Fifteen percent of respondents said they were unsure and 5 percent said they would vote for another candidate.

Biden's 6-point lead was outside the poll's 3.1 percent sampling margin of error.

Biden: 43%

Trump: 37%

Unsure: 15%

another candidate: 5%

*Bidens largest lead is among individuals ages 35 to 49:

Biden: 49%

Trump: 32%

Unsure: 15%

Other: 4%

Biden leads Trump by 6 points in first post-announcement poll*


----------



## U2Edge

Take a look at the average of the last six polls in a race between BIDEN AND TRUMP:

BIDEN: 47.8%

TRUMP: 40.3%

read it here: RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - General Election: Trump vs. Biden


----------



## Geaux4it

The machine will dispatch Joe. He is not crazy enough for the new agenda

-Geaux


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Geaux4it said:


> The machine will dispatch Joe. He is not crazy enough for the new agenda
> 
> -Geaux



The other front runners, yesterday, cut loos on Biden until the Chairman of the Democratic Party stated that any candidate that didn't show unity would be in serious trouble.  That threat means the lack of support in funds and other things.  That was a warning to Warren and Bernie who cut loose pretty hard on Biden.


----------



## ptbw forever

U2Edge said:


> In this election cycle, polls are showing that Democrats price* ELECTABILITY* over how a candidate stands on the issues.


Biden isn’t electable.


----------



## ptbw forever

U2Edge said:


> Take a look at the average of the last six polls in a race between BIDEN AND TRUMP:
> 
> BIDEN: 47.8%
> 
> TRUMP: 40.3%
> 
> read it here: RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - General Election: Trump vs. Biden


Before Biden’s numbers are chopped up by the actual election.


----------



## ptbw forever

busybee01 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WRONG!
> *
> Iran has not invaded or annexed any countries like Saddam did. Iran has not fired any ballistic missiles at other countries like Saddam did. Iran has not seized and destroyed oil wells of another country vital to the global economy like Saddam did.
> 
> That's why regime change was justified in Iraq but not in Iran. Iran is generally a paper tiger that hides behind proxy's when conducting its foreign policy.
> 
> The rise of ISIS was in part due to the premature pullout of U.S. troops from Iraq at the end of 2011. U.S. troops returned to Iraq in 2014, and ISIS was largely defeated in Iraq by mid-2017. The only remaining territory ISIS currently controls is in Syria. As of today they control a space of territory along the Euphrates River in Syria that is a little less than 500 meters long and 250 meters wide.
> 
> Kuwait, Bahrain, U.A.E., Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Europe, Japan, the United Sates and the rest of the industrialized world all benefited from the removal of Saddam. Saddam was a threat to global energy supply and seized and sabotaged assets vital to global energy supply in the past setting off a global recession. You can't let someone like that remain in power. That's even before discussing is vast history with the production and use of WMD.
> 
> 
> *Nobody tricked Saddam into invading Kuwait on August 2, 1990. But even if they did, he was given a chance to leave Kuwait long before the operation to remove him from Kuwait began in January 1991. Instead of leaving Kuwait, Saddam ANNEXED Kuwait in mid-August 1990. NOBODY ever stated that Saddam had a right to ANNEX KUWAIT wiping it off the face of the map.
> 
> You would think that no one in the right mind would be willing to defend someone like SADDAM, but here you are doing just that. Wonder what you would say about Hitler. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Could you be anymore a victim of propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO expansion map. (CC BY-SA 3.0 via Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> 
> *Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness*
> Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These countries are joining NATO voluntarily in response to the threat of Russian hegemony. Figures you would compare Iran to NATO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even KNOW what hegemony means?
> 
> Russia has no hegemony over anyone.
> 
> Germany has greater singular hegemony.
> 
> Britain has greater hegemony.
> 
> France has greater hegemony.
> 
> Hell, even Italy.
> 
> "From now to 2020, slower growth developed countries those countries like France and Germany with 1.3 to 1.9% annual real GDP growth will lose ground to the USA (2.0-2.8% real GDP growth). Italy will really lag with about 1% annual real GDP growth. Japan could be really terrible with about 0.7% growth or could come in with just slow growth at 1.3% per year. Canada, Australia and the UK should be at the US level of growth or a little better. South Korea will move up with about 3.5% real GDP growth each year.
> 
> 
> For developing countries, India and Indonesia should do well with 6-7% and possibly 8% real GDP growth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, just where is Russia going to get this money to take over all the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putin wants to restore the old USSR to its full glory. The USSR was a collection of countries enslaved by Russia. They clearly are interfering in other countries' elections to install leadership which is sympathetic to Russia.
Click to expand...

Which party idealizes the hammer and sickle?

Putin completely controls the minds of Democrats.


----------



## ptbw forever

busybee01 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Then add the electoral college slant and trump wins again in the face of popular choice...that would be 3rd or 4th time in recent history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly. Democrats did very well in Michigan and Pennsylvania. That brings them within a few votes of winning. Georgia and Arizona will be problem states for Republicans. All the Democrats need is 1 state to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one state, which state has 270 electoral votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit acting so stupid. Add Michigan and Pennsylvania, you get to around 266 electoral votes. Add 1 more state and you get 270.
Click to expand...

Democrats are going to lose both of those states and more.

Check out how reparations polls in those states.


----------



## whitehall

The PPP aka Public Policy Poll is a democrat party affiliated poll. Less than a week before the election they had Hillary up by at least five points in every state.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ptbw forever said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism. Their goal is to establish a Persian Empire in the Middle East. Add Russia who wants to establish a world empire and that spells danger for the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Could you be anymore a victim of propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO expansion map. (CC BY-SA 3.0 via Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> 
> *Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness*
> Pelosi and McConnell Crank Up NATO Madness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These countries are joining NATO voluntarily in response to the threat of Russian hegemony. Figures you would compare Iran to NATO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even KNOW what hegemony means?
> 
> Russia has no hegemony over anyone.
> 
> Germany has greater singular hegemony.
> 
> Britain has greater hegemony.
> 
> France has greater hegemony.
> 
> Hell, even Italy.
> 
> "From now to 2020, slower growth developed countries those countries like France and Germany with 1.3 to 1.9% annual real GDP growth will lose ground to the USA (2.0-2.8% real GDP growth). Italy will really lag with about 1% annual real GDP growth. Japan could be really terrible with about 0.7% growth or could come in with just slow growth at 1.3% per year. Canada, Australia and the UK should be at the US level of growth or a little better. South Korea will move up with about 3.5% real GDP growth each year.
> 
> 
> For developing countries, India and Indonesia should do well with 6-7% and possibly 8% real GDP growth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, just where is Russia going to get this money to take over all the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putin wants to restore the old USSR to its full glory. The USSR was a collection of countries enslaved by Russia. They clearly are interfering in other countries' elections to install leadership which is sympathetic to Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which party idealizes the hammer and sickle?
> 
> Putin completely controls the minds of Democrats.
Click to expand...


----------



## U2Edge

whitehall said:


> The PPP aka Public Policy Poll is a democrat party affiliated poll. Less than a week before the election they had Hillary up by at least five points in every state.



That's true, but they are no worse than Rasmussen.


----------



## U2Edge

In the latest poll for TEXAS in a BIDEN VS TRUMP match up in 2020, BIDEN is ahead by 1 point!


*EMERSON POLL: April 29, 2019
*
BIDEN: 50%

TRUMP: 49%


*This is the first time BIDEN has beaten Trump in a poll in Texas. Texas is worth 38 electoral votes and has not gone BLUE since 1976. But since 2004, the support for the Republican candidate in Texas has been declining. In 2004, George W. Bush received 61% of the vote in Texas. In 2016 Donald Trump received only 52% of the vote in Texas, nearly a 10 point decline in just 12 years. 

Polling this year indicates Texas is now a battle ground state. If Trump has to fight for Texas, and everything indicates he will, he has no chance of winning the overall election. The implications of Texas going Blue for the Republican party are ominous. *


----------



## U2Edge

Since Joe Biden has announced he is running for President, he has increased his lead among the other Democratic candidates:

*NEW CNN POLL OF DEMOCRATIC CANDIDATES:
*
BIDEN: 39%

SANDERS: 15%

WARREN: 8%

Buttigieg: 7%

O'Rourke: 6%

Harris: 5%

Booker: 2%

Klobuchar: 2% 

Gabbard: 2%

Yang: 1%

Castro: 1%

Inslee: 1%


----------



## U2Edge

*NEW QUINNIPIAC POLL OF DEMOCRATIC CANDIDATES:
*
BIDEN: 38%

WARREN: 12%

SANDERS: 11%

Buttigieg: 10%

Harris: 8%

O'Rourke: 5%

Booker: 2%

Klobuchar: 1%

Yang: 1%

Castro: 1%

Inslee: 1%



*The Biden juggernaut is moving ahead. *


----------



## U2Edge

Here is the realclearpolitics average of polls on the Democratic race at this point:

BIDEN: 32.8%

SANDERS: 19.4%

WARREN: 8.4%

Buttigieg: 8.4%

Harris: 7.2%

O'Rourke: 5.6%

Booker: 2.2%

Klobuchar: 1.4%

Yang: 1.4%

Castro: 1.2%

Gabbard: .8%

Inslee: .6%

Hickenlooper: .6%

Gillibrand: .4%

Ryan: .4%

Delaney: .4%

*BIDEN is riding high with Bernie a distant second. *


----------



## U2Edge

New* CNN* poll out today May 3, 2019 on the race between BIDEN and TRUMP.

BIDEN: 51%

TRUMP: 45%


----------



## U2Edge

Here is the Real Clear Politics poll average of the most recent polls on the race for the Democratic nomination:

BIDEN: 35%

SANDERS: 17%

WARREN: 8.8%

Buttigieg: 8.3%

HARRIS: 7%

O'Rourke: 5%

Booker: 2.3%

Klobuchar: 1.5%

Yang: 1%

Inslee: .8%

Gabbard: .8%

Castro: .8%

Hickenlooper: .8%

Gillibrand: .5%

Bullock: .3%

Ryan: .3%

    A primary election today would mean BIDEN would win by a landslide. Unless most of these democratic candidates drop out of the race, BIDEN is going to have an easy ride to the nomination. I can see sort of the same effect that TRUMP benefited from in the 2016 Republican Primary. A lead, a plurality of the vote, and crowded field competing against the front runner. The crowded field BENEFITS and PROTECTS the front runner.


----------



## BS Filter

Rosie O'donnell came out in defense of Joe Biden today.  She said "I've known Joe for over 20 years and he's never even once tried to grope me".


----------



## U2Edge

Of the 24 polls done by various polling companies about a BIDEN VS TRUMP race in 2020, BIDEN has won every single one so far. BIDEN's smallest margin of victory in these polls was 5 points over TRUMP. His largest margin of victory was 18 points over TRUMP.


----------



## BS Filter

U2Edge said:


> Of the 24 polls done by various polling companies about a BIDEN VS TRUMP race in 2020, BIDEN has won every single one so far. BIDEN's smallest margin of victory in these polls was 5 points over TRUMP. His largest margin of victory was 18 points over TRUMP.


Cool.  Might as well tell Trump to start packing, huh.


----------



## U2Edge

BS Filter said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of the 24 polls done by various polling companies about a BIDEN VS TRUMP race in 2020, BIDEN has won every single one so far. BIDEN's smallest margin of victory in these polls was 5 points over TRUMP. His largest margin of victory was 18 points over TRUMP.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  Might as well tell Trump to start packing, huh.
Click to expand...


He should do everyone a favor and resign TODAY!


----------



## basquebromance

If Obama had Trump's economic numbers, he would be made Emperor For Life!

the media gives Trump so much shit for doing what he promised!

PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT!


----------



## BS Filter

U2Edge said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of the 24 polls done by various polling companies about a BIDEN VS TRUMP race in 2020, BIDEN has won every single one so far. BIDEN's smallest margin of victory in these polls was 5 points over TRUMP. His largest margin of victory was 18 points over TRUMP.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  Might as well tell Trump to start packing, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should do everyone a favor and resign TODAY!
Click to expand...

You don't speak for "everyone".


----------



## U2Edge

basquebromance said:


> If Obama had Trump's economic numbers, he would be made Emperor For Life!
> 
> the media gives Trump so much shit for doing what he promised!
> 
> PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT!



Obama brought the unemployment rate down from 10% to 4.7%. Trump has only shaved 1.1% off that figure. His GDP growth average has been better, but nothing spectacular. Still well below the GDP average growths of Reagan, George H.W. Bush and Bill Clinton. 

Plus, Trump's crack down on immigration, illegal aliens, and protectionist trade policies with foolish tariffs are serious threats to a strong U.S. economy.


----------



## U2Edge

New* HARVARD-HARRIS* poll on the Democratic nomination:

BIDEN: 44%

SANDERS: 14%

HARRIS: 9%

WARREN: 5%

O'Rourke: 3%

Booker: 3%

Buttigieg: 2%

Klobuchar: 2%

No other candidates got 1% or more in this polls. 

*With 44% in this poll, it would suggest Biden has things wrapped up. *


----------



## Pilot1

We've been down this road before.


----------



## basquebromance

from the atlantic:

"
Typically, presidents stay out of the other party’s nomination fights. Trump will find it tough to resist injecting himself into the race. But the coming Biden evisceration may prove to be more brutal than anything the president has yet unleashed. Make no mistake: Team Trump sees Biden as a genuine threat to the 45th president’s second term. The campaign’s internal polling aligns with public polls showing Biden to be Trump’s most dangerous general-election opponent, one of the president’s confidants said. The Real Clear Politics average of national polling shows Biden leading Trump by nearly 8 percentage points."


----------



## BS Filter

U2Edge said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama had Trump's economic numbers, he would be made Emperor For Life!
> 
> the media gives Trump so much shit for doing what he promised!
> 
> PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama brought the unemployment rate down from 10% to 4.7%. Trump has only shaved 1.1% off that figure. His GDP growth average has been better, but nothing spectacular. Still well below the GDP average growths of Reagan, George H.W. Bush and Bill Clinton.
> 
> Plus, Trump's crack down on immigration, illegal aliens, and protectionist trade policies with foolish tariffs are serious threats to a strong U.S. economy.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's why Trump is going to win big and why Democrats are lying their collective asses off.


----------



## basquebromance

Look at the way various news outlets have treated the Trump children; Hunter Biden is on the table


----------



## basquebromance

“Workers feel powerless, too often humiliated,” Biden said. “How did we get to this place where they don’t think we see them, or hear them, or know them?”


----------



## U2Edge

New poll from* OH Predictive Insights* on a TRUMP VS. BIDEN race in Arizona:

BIDEN: 49%

TRUMP: 44%


----------



## BS Filter

Trump might as well start moving out of the White House.  He's finished.


----------



## Dick Foster

U2Edge said:


> Here is the Real Clear Politics poll average of the most recent polls on the race for the Democratic nomination:
> 
> BIDEN: 35%
> 
> SANDERS: 17%
> 
> WARREN: 8.8%
> 
> Buttigieg: 8.3%
> 
> HARRIS: 7%
> 
> O'Rourke: 5%
> 
> Booker: 2.3%
> 
> Klobuchar: 1.5%
> 
> Yang: 1%
> 
> Inslee: .8%
> 
> Gabbard: .8%
> 
> Castro: .8%
> 
> Hickenlooper: .8%
> 
> Gillibrand: .5%
> 
> Bullock: .3%
> 
> Ryan: .3%
> 
> A primary election today would mean BIDEN would win by a landslide. Unless most of these democratic candidates drop out of the race, BIDEN is going to have an easy ride to the nomination. I can see sort of the same effect that TRUMP benefited from in the 2016 Republican Primary. A lead, a plurality of the vote, and crowded field competing against the front runner. The crowded field BENEFITS and PROTECTS the front runner.


No matter which of those idiots runs against Trump, they'll have their ass kicked by Trump in a landslide. Their only claim to glory may just be the very last Democrat to participate in a US presidential election.


----------



## Meathead

U2Edge said:


> New poll from* OH Predictive Insights* on a TRUMP VS. BIDEN race in Arizona:
> 
> BIDEN: 49%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%


Barring some catastrophic event, Trump's going to win. You get that, right?


----------



## U2Edge

Things are not looking good for Joe's fellow democratic candidates in the race for the nomination. Here is the latest results of the average of 5 different polling organizations results on who the Democrats want to run against Trump:

BIDEN: 41.4%

SANDERS: 14.6%

WARREN: 8%

HARRIS: 7%

Buttigieg: 6.6%

O'Rourke: 4.4%

Booker: 2.6%

Klobuchar: 1.4%

GABBARD: 0.8%

Castro: 0.8%

Yang: 0.8%

Ryan: 0.6%

Inslee: 0.6%

Gillibrand: 0.6%

Delaney: 0.6%

Hickenlooper: 0.2%

*Biden's average in the polls has been surging the past two weeks!*


----------



## Indeependent

U2Edge said:


> Things are not looking good for Joe's fellow democratic candidates in the race for the nomination. Here is the latest results of the average of 5 different polling organizations results on who the Democrats want to run against Trump:
> 
> BIDEN: 41.4%
> 
> SANDERS: 14.6%
> 
> WARREN: 8%
> 
> HARRIS: 7%
> 
> Buttigieg: 6.6%
> 
> O'Rourke: 4.4%
> 
> Booker: 2.6%
> 
> Klobuchar: 1.4%
> 
> GABBARD: 0.8%
> 
> Castro: 0.8%
> 
> Yang: 0.8%
> 
> Ryan: 0.6%
> 
> Inslee: 0.6%
> 
> Gillibrand: 0.6%
> 
> Delaney: 0.6%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 0.2%
> 
> *Biden's average in the polls has been surging the past two weeks!*


A whole 2 weeks!


----------



## GreenAndBlue

BS Filter said:


> Trump might as well start moving out of the White House.  He's finished.



Wrong 

Trump has the real power.  The men


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> Things are not looking good for Joe's fellow democratic candidates in the race for the nomination. Here is the latest results of the average of 5 different polling organizations results on who the Democrats want to run against Trump:
> 
> BIDEN: 41.4%
> 
> SANDERS: 14.6%
> 
> WARREN: 8%
> 
> HARRIS: 7%
> 
> Buttigieg: 6.6%
> 
> O'Rourke: 4.4%
> 
> Booker: 2.6%
> 
> Klobuchar: 1.4%
> 
> GABBARD: 0.8%
> 
> Castro: 0.8%
> 
> Yang: 0.8%
> 
> Ryan: 0.6%
> 
> Inslee: 0.6%
> 
> Gillibrand: 0.6%
> 
> Delaney: 0.6%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 0.2%
> 
> *Biden's average in the polls has been surging the past two weeks!*




The other voters will feel cheated just the same way as sanders last year and wont show up to vote 

Bad news for Biden being part of the democrat party that rigged the election last time for hillary


----------



## Pilot1

Yeah Presidential elections are always decided over two years out, and polls have been proven to be always correct.  LOL!  Plus the Edge SUCKS as a guitarist.  He even admitted it.


----------



## U2Edge

Indeependent said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are not looking good for Joe's fellow democratic candidates in the race for the nomination. Here is the latest results of the average of 5 different polling organizations results on who the Democrats want to run against Trump:
> 
> BIDEN: 41.4%
> 
> SANDERS: 14.6%
> 
> WARREN: 8%
> 
> HARRIS: 7%
> 
> Buttigieg: 6.6%
> 
> O'Rourke: 4.4%
> 
> Booker: 2.6%
> 
> Klobuchar: 1.4%
> 
> GABBARD: 0.8%
> 
> Castro: 0.8%
> 
> Yang: 0.8%
> 
> Ryan: 0.6%
> 
> Inslee: 0.6%
> 
> Gillibrand: 0.6%
> 
> Delaney: 0.6%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 0.2%
> 
> *Biden's average in the polls has been surging the past two weeks!*
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2 weeks!
Click to expand...


Yep, its been two weeks since he announced he was running. Going from 29% to 42% in such a short time is amazing. Even if all the other candidates except one were to get out of the race, its likely Joe would still win. As it is, that's not even close to happening. There are nearly 20 other candidates. More candidates means more divided opposition to Biden making it easier for him to win the nomination.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are not looking good for Joe's fellow democratic candidates in the race for the nomination. Here is the latest results of the average of 5 different polling organizations results on who the Democrats want to run against Trump:
> 
> BIDEN: 41.4%
> 
> SANDERS: 14.6%
> 
> WARREN: 8%
> 
> HARRIS: 7%
> 
> Buttigieg: 6.6%
> 
> O'Rourke: 4.4%
> 
> Booker: 2.6%
> 
> Klobuchar: 1.4%
> 
> GABBARD: 0.8%
> 
> Castro: 0.8%
> 
> Yang: 0.8%
> 
> Ryan: 0.6%
> 
> Inslee: 0.6%
> 
> Gillibrand: 0.6%
> 
> Delaney: 0.6%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 0.2%
> 
> *Biden's average in the polls has been surging the past two weeks!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other voters will feel cheated just the same way as sanders last year and wont show up to vote
> 
> Bad news for Biden being part of the democrat party that rigged the election last time for hillary
Click to expand...


Hold on to November 2016 as long as you can, because changes are coming in the next 18 months.


----------



## U2Edge

Pilot1 said:


> Yeah Presidential elections are always decided over two years out, and polls have been proven to be always correct.  LOL!  Plus the Edge SUCKS as a guitarist.  He even admitted it.



Its less than 18 months away. President elect Biden in less than 18 months.


----------



## Indeependent

U2Edge said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are not looking good for Joe's fellow democratic candidates in the race for the nomination. Here is the latest results of the average of 5 different polling organizations results on who the Democrats want to run against Trump:
> 
> BIDEN: 41.4%
> 
> SANDERS: 14.6%
> 
> WARREN: 8%
> 
> HARRIS: 7%
> 
> Buttigieg: 6.6%
> 
> O'Rourke: 4.4%
> 
> Booker: 2.6%
> 
> Klobuchar: 1.4%
> 
> GABBARD: 0.8%
> 
> Castro: 0.8%
> 
> Yang: 0.8%
> 
> Ryan: 0.6%
> 
> Inslee: 0.6%
> 
> Gillibrand: 0.6%
> 
> Delaney: 0.6%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 0.2%
> 
> *Biden's average in the polls has been surging the past two weeks!*
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2 weeks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, its been two weeks since he announced he was running. Going from 29% to 42% in such a short time is amazing. Even if all the other candidates except one were to get out of the race, its likely Joe would still win. As it is, that's not even close to happening. There are nearly 20 other candidates. More candidates means more divided opposition to Biden making it easier for him to win the nomination.
Click to expand...

And everyone of them has had about 1 weeks of fame.
I wouldn’t mind seeing Trump rip JB to shreds.
8 years as VP and suddenly he realizes Americans have been left behind.
How stupid are Liberals.


----------



## Pilot1

U2Edge said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Presidential elections are always decided over two years out, and polls have been proven to be always correct.  LOL!  Plus the Edge SUCKS as a guitarist.  He even admitted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its less than 18 months away. President elect Biden in less than 18 months.
Click to expand...


The creepy, pedophile, kid toucher will never be President.  Plus he is a moron, and everyone knows it.


----------



## U2Edge

Indeependent said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are not looking good for Joe's fellow democratic candidates in the race for the nomination. Here is the latest results of the average of 5 different polling organizations results on who the Democrats want to run against Trump:
> 
> BIDEN: 41.4%
> 
> SANDERS: 14.6%
> 
> WARREN: 8%
> 
> HARRIS: 7%
> 
> Buttigieg: 6.6%
> 
> O'Rourke: 4.4%
> 
> Booker: 2.6%
> 
> Klobuchar: 1.4%
> 
> GABBARD: 0.8%
> 
> Castro: 0.8%
> 
> Yang: 0.8%
> 
> Ryan: 0.6%
> 
> Inslee: 0.6%
> 
> Gillibrand: 0.6%
> 
> Delaney: 0.6%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 0.2%
> 
> *Biden's average in the polls has been surging the past two weeks!*
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2 weeks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, its been two weeks since he announced he was running. Going from 29% to 42% in such a short time is amazing. Even if all the other candidates except one were to get out of the race, its likely Joe would still win. As it is, that's not even close to happening. There are nearly 20 other candidates. More candidates means more divided opposition to Biden making it easier for him to win the nomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And everyone of them has had about 1 weeks of fame.
> I wouldn’t mind seeing Trump rip JB to shreds.
> 8 years as VP and suddenly he realizes Americans have been left behind.
> How stupid are Liberals.
Click to expand...


At least Biden won't sellout this country to Russia. We need to get this pathetic Russian mole out of the White House. We need a President that understands basic U.S. Foreign Policy and National Security interest. Not an idiot like Trump who tried to pull the United States out of NATO and sucks up to Putin every chance he gets. Trump is a traitor to his country and any of the Democratic candidates would make a better President. I say this as Bush/McCain Republican. I had never voted for a Democrat until November 2016. 

Thankfully, most Americans don't like Trump, and don't want Trump to be re-elected President. Most Americans disapprove of his performance on the job. Donald Trump's average approval rating in the GALLUP poll over the past 2.5 years has been 40%, the lowest of any President in history. 

Joe Biden is going to be the next President of the United States.


----------



## Pilot1

How has Trump sold out to Russia?  His ENERGY POLICY alone is destroying their economy, and Putin's income.  We are now the worlds largest producer of oil and a net energy exporter.  Totally against Russian interests.  Their economy is solely based on Oil and Natural Gas revenue.


----------



## U2Edge

Pilot1 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Presidential elections are always decided over two years out, and polls have been proven to be always correct.  LOL!  Plus the Edge SUCKS as a guitarist.  He even admitted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its less than 18 months away. President elect Biden in less than 18 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The creepy, pedophile, kid toucher will never be President.  Plus he is a moron, and everyone knows it.
Click to expand...


The polling data currently shows that he will be President. Biden has not ever been behind TRUMP in a single national poll! On average, BIDEN leads Trump by 8 points in these national polls. 

*I remind you that TRUMP is on tape bragging about GRABBING women by their private parts which is sexual assault. How does it feel to support someone who brags about sexually assaulting women? *


----------



## Pilot1

U2Edge said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Presidential elections are always decided over two years out, and polls have been proven to be always correct.  LOL!  Plus the Edge SUCKS as a guitarist.  He even admitted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its less than 18 months away. President elect Biden in less than 18 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The creepy, pedophile, kid toucher will never be President.  Plus he is a moron, and everyone knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling data currently shows that he will be President. Biden has not ever been behind TRUMP in a single national poll! On average, BIDEN leads Trump by 8 points in these national polls.
> 
> *I remind you that TRUMP is on tape bragging about GRABBING women by their private parts which is sexual assault. How does it feel to support someone who brags about sexually assaulting women? *
Click to expand...


ALL the polls said Hillary would win in a landslide.  Remember?  Trump made an off color statement (not action like creepy Joe) twenty years ago.  Nobody cares.  

Joe gropes little girls and women ON CAMERA.  He is a creep and pedophile!


----------



## Hiryuu

U2Edge said:


> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.



I think it was James Carvel that said, "It's the economy stupid".
CNN Poll: Trump's approval rating on the economy hits a new high - CNNPolitics


----------



## U2Edge

Pilot1 said:


> How has Trump sold out to Russia?  His ENERGY POLICY alone is destroying their economy, and Putin's income.  We are now the worlds largest producer of oil and a net energy exporter.  Totally against Russian interests.  Their economy is solely based on Oil and Natural Gas revenue.



The United States became the largest producer of oil and natural gas before Trump was elected. It also had nothing to do with policy but lucky finds with oil shell. Also, being the largest producer does not mean having the largest reserves, nor does it mean having the cheapest means of extraction. The best swing producer with the largest reserves in the ground and the cheapest means of extraction is still Saudi Arabia. 

When were talking about U.S. policy on Russia, were talking about NATO and defending Eastern Europe from a potential Russian attack or invasion. Russia invaded and annexed Crimea from Ukraine in 2014. Trump considered recognizing Crimea as a part of Russia.* Another example of his Pro Russian policies and thoughts.* 

Trump has talked about not defending NATO allies. Does Trump understand what the NATO alliance stands for? There are large threats to NATO in the Baltics. Estonia and Latvia have minority Russian populations, and there is the threat that Russia may attempt to repeat what it did in Ukraine with Crimea, in both Estonia and Latvia. In the meantime, Trump considers abandoning NATO, and not defending various countries in the Alliance. Its crazy, hurts deterrence, which makes war more likely in Europe. 

Trump is largely an isolationist, who believes in protectionism when it comes to trade. Those are outdated ideas that were proven foolish in the first half of the 20th century. At the end of the day, Trump just cares about himself, what will help him make more money, and make him more popular among his base.


----------



## U2Edge

Hiryuu said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was James Carvel that said, "It's the economy stupid".
> CNN Poll: Trump's approval rating on the economy hits a new high - CNNPolitics
Click to expand...


For most people it would, but not for Trump. His pro-Russian ideas, policies, and terrible ideas on immigration and trade have made him the most unpopular President in modern history, or at least the one with the lowest average approval rating. 

Go to the link below. It has all the polls that have been done on a TRUMP VS. BIDEN race:

RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - General Election: Trump vs. Biden

Notice that no matter which polling organization does the poll, the same guy always wins.


----------



## U2Edge

Pilot1 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Presidential elections are always decided over two years out, and polls have been proven to be always correct.  LOL!  Plus the Edge SUCKS as a guitarist.  He even admitted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its less than 18 months away. President elect Biden in less than 18 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The creepy, pedophile, kid toucher will never be President.  Plus he is a moron, and everyone knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling data currently shows that he will be President. Biden has not ever been behind TRUMP in a single national poll! On average, BIDEN leads Trump by 8 points in these national polls.
> 
> *I remind you that TRUMP is on tape bragging about GRABBING women by their private parts which is sexual assault. How does it feel to support someone who brags about sexually assaulting women? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL the polls said Hillary would win in a landslide.  Remember?  Trump made an off color statement (not action like creepy Joe) twenty years ago.  Nobody cares.
> 
> Joe gropes little girls and women ON CAMERA.  He is a creep and pedophile!
Click to expand...


Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll finally learn that on November 3, 2020. 

*So your cool with someone that brags about sexually assaulting women?*


----------



## Meathead

U2Edge said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Presidential elections are always decided over two years out, and polls have been proven to be always correct.  LOL!  Plus the Edge SUCKS as a guitarist.  He even admitted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its less than 18 months away. President elect Biden in less than 18 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The creepy, pedophile, kid toucher will never be President.  Plus he is a moron, and everyone knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling data currently shows that he will be President. Biden has not ever been behind TRUMP in a single national poll! On average, BIDEN leads Trump by 8 points in these national polls.
> 
> *I remind you that TRUMP is on tape bragging about GRABBING women by their private parts which is sexual assault. How does it feel to support someone who brags about sexually assaulting women? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL the polls said Hillary would win in a landslide.  Remember?  Trump made an off color statement (not action like creepy Joe) twenty years ago.  Nobody cares.
> 
> Joe gropes little girls and women ON CAMERA.  He is a creep and pedophile!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll finally learn that on November 3, 2020.
> 
> *So your cool with someone that brags about sexually assaulting women?*
Click to expand...

Yes. We should all wait till we have HuffPo's analysis of polling lest we seem foolish:


----------



## Hiryuu

U2Edge said:


> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was James Carvel that said, "It's the economy stupid".
> CNN Poll: Trump's approval rating on the economy hits a new high - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For most people it would, but not for Trump. His pro-Russian ideas, policies, and terrible ideas on immigration and trade have made him the most unpopular President in modern history, or at least the one with the lowest average approval rating.
> 
> Go to the link below. It has all the polls that have been done on a TRUMP VS. BIDEN race:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - General Election: Trump vs. Biden
> 
> Notice that no matter which polling organization does the poll, the same guy always wins.
Click to expand...


I believe the point Carvel was trying to make was that all the other garbage doesn't make a difference, and the way the voter feels about the economy is a stronger driving force in determining how the public will vote. But don't let me interfere with hopeful delusions of the left, it was fricken humorous last time, and I am certain they still haven't learned their lesson.


----------



## Pilot1

U2Edge said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Presidential elections are always decided over two years out, and polls have been proven to be always correct.  LOL!  Plus the Edge SUCKS as a guitarist.  He even admitted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its less than 18 months away. President elect Biden in less than 18 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The creepy, pedophile, kid toucher will never be President.  Plus he is a moron, and everyone knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling data currently shows that he will be President. Biden has not ever been behind TRUMP in a single national poll! On average, BIDEN leads Trump by 8 points in these national polls.
> 
> *I remind you that TRUMP is on tape bragging about GRABBING women by their private parts which is sexual assault. How does it feel to support someone who brags about sexually assaulting women? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL the polls said Hillary would win in a landslide.  Remember?  Trump made an off color statement (not action like creepy Joe) twenty years ago.  Nobody cares.
> 
> Joe gropes little girls and women ON CAMERA.  He is a creep and pedophile!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll finally learn that on November 3, 2020.
> 
> *So your cool with someone that brags about sexually assaulting women?*
Click to expand...


I'm cool with locker room TALK as I have heard a lot of TALK before.  I draw the line at creepy ACTIONS like Biden does.  Do you know the difference between words and actions?


----------



## Indeependent

U2Edge said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are not looking good for Joe's fellow democratic candidates in the race for the nomination. Here is the latest results of the average of 5 different polling organizations results on who the Democrats want to run against Trump:
> 
> BIDEN: 41.4%
> 
> SANDERS: 14.6%
> 
> WARREN: 8%
> 
> HARRIS: 7%
> 
> Buttigieg: 6.6%
> 
> O'Rourke: 4.4%
> 
> Booker: 2.6%
> 
> Klobuchar: 1.4%
> 
> GABBARD: 0.8%
> 
> Castro: 0.8%
> 
> Yang: 0.8%
> 
> Ryan: 0.6%
> 
> Inslee: 0.6%
> 
> Gillibrand: 0.6%
> 
> Delaney: 0.6%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 0.2%
> 
> *Biden's average in the polls has been surging the past two weeks!*
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2 weeks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, its been two weeks since he announced he was running. Going from 29% to 42% in such a short time is amazing. Even if all the other candidates except one were to get out of the race, its likely Joe would still win. As it is, that's not even close to happening. There are nearly 20 other candidates. More candidates means more divided opposition to Biden making it easier for him to win the nomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And everyone of them has had about 1 weeks of fame.
> I wouldn’t mind seeing Trump rip JB to shreds.
> 8 years as VP and suddenly he realizes Americans have been left behind.
> How stupid are Liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least Biden won't sellout this country to Russia. We need to get this pathetic Russian mole out of the White House. We need a President that understands basic U.S. Foreign Policy and National Security interest. Not an idiot like Trump who tried to pull the United States out of NATO and sucks up to Putin every chance he gets. Trump is a traitor to his country and any of the Democratic candidates would make a better President. I say this as Bush/McCain Republican. I had never voted for a Democrat until November 2016.
> 
> Thankfully, most Americans don't like Trump, and don't want Trump to be re-elected President. Most Americans disapprove of his performance on the job. Donald Trump's average approval rating in the GALLUP poll over the past 2.5 years has been 40%, the lowest of any President in history.
> 
> Joe Biden is going to be the next President of the United States.
Click to expand...

Uh huh.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Pilot1 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Presidential elections are always decided over two years out, and polls have been proven to be always correct.  LOL!  Plus the Edge SUCKS as a guitarist.  He even admitted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its less than 18 months away. President elect Biden in less than 18 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The creepy, pedophile, kid toucher will never be President.  Plus he is a moron, and everyone knows it.
Click to expand...


Hey, I can use that.  If I just say that you are a creepy, pedophile, kiddie molester and an idgit I guess then you are.  And that means you  will never be President either.  Hey, this is fun.


----------



## Hiryuu

U2Edge said:


> ...
> I had never voted for a Democrat until November 2016.
> ...



Uh Yeah, and how did that turn out for you?
Smell the coffee yet?


----------



## U2Edge

Meathead said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its less than 18 months away. President elect Biden in less than 18 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creepy, pedophile, kid toucher will never be President.  Plus he is a moron, and everyone knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling data currently shows that he will be President. Biden has not ever been behind TRUMP in a single national poll! On average, BIDEN leads Trump by 8 points in these national polls.
> 
> *I remind you that TRUMP is on tape bragging about GRABBING women by their private parts which is sexual assault. How does it feel to support someone who brags about sexually assaulting women? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL the polls said Hillary would win in a landslide.  Remember?  Trump made an off color statement (not action like creepy Joe) twenty years ago.  Nobody cares.
> 
> Joe gropes little girls and women ON CAMERA.  He is a creep and pedophile!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll finally learn that on November 3, 2020.
> 
> *So your cool with someone that brags about sexually assaulting women?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. We should all wait till we have HuffPo's analysis of polling lest we seem foolish:
Click to expand...


Will revisit this post on November 3, 2020.


----------



## U2Edge

Hiryuu said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was James Carvel that said, "It's the economy stupid".
> CNN Poll: Trump's approval rating on the economy hits a new high - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For most people it would, but not for Trump. His pro-Russian ideas, policies, and terrible ideas on immigration and trade have made him the most unpopular President in modern history, or at least the one with the lowest average approval rating.
> 
> Go to the link below. It has all the polls that have been done on a TRUMP VS. BIDEN race:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - General Election: Trump vs. Biden
> 
> Notice that no matter which polling organization does the poll, the same guy always wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the point Carvel was trying to make was that all the other garbage doesn't make a difference, and the way the voter feels about the economy is a stronger driving force in determining how the public will vote. But don't let me interfere with hopeful delusions of the left, it was fricken humorous last time, and I am certain they still haven't learned their lesson.
Click to expand...


Well, how did the great economy of the year 2000 serve Vice President Al Gore? 

Again, if Trump were benefiting from the economy, why has his disproval rating always been higher than his approval rating? Trump by the way, is the first President to always have a higher disapproval rating than his approval, no matter what week, month, or year it is. 

*Here is a little known fact about George H.W. Bush and the year 1992. Yes, the same year of "its the economy stupid". 

1992 - real GDP quarterly growth rates:
Quarter 1 - 4.88%
Quarter 2 - 4.41%
Quarter 3 - 4.01%
Quarter 4 - 4.24%

That is the last time that every quarter in a calendar year saw over 4% GDP growth!
*
Yet, George H.W. Bush lost the election in 1992. Its true unemployment was a bit higher in 1992 than 1991, 7.5% on average vs. 6.8% the year before. 

The point here is that GOOD ECONOMIC numbers actually do not insure victory in an election year. 

Bad economic figures don't mean you will be defeated either. Take a look at Obama in 2012:

*2012 - real GDP quarterly growth rates:
Quarter 1 - 3.17%
Quarter 2 - 1.73%
Quarter 3 - 0.54%
Quarter 4 - 0.46%

The average unemployment rate for 2012 was 8.1%. 

Obama won by 51% of the popular vote and 61% of the electoral vote. 
*
The economy will NOT save trump from defeat in 2020. Its never the only issue.


----------



## Indeependent

U2Edge said:


> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. A good rebuttal would be a poll showing Trump beating Biden in 2020. I've not seen any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was James Carvel that said, "It's the economy stupid".
> CNN Poll: Trump's approval rating on the economy hits a new high - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For most people it would, but not for Trump. His pro-Russian ideas, policies, and terrible ideas on immigration and trade have made him the most unpopular President in modern history, or at least the one with the lowest average approval rating.
> 
> Go to the link below. It has all the polls that have been done on a TRUMP VS. BIDEN race:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - General Election: Trump vs. Biden
> 
> Notice that no matter which polling organization does the poll, the same guy always wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the point Carvel was trying to make was that all the other garbage doesn't make a difference, and the way the voter feels about the economy is a stronger driving force in determining how the public will vote. But don't let me interfere with hopeful delusions of the left, it was fricken humorous last time, and I am certain they still haven't learned their lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, how did the great economy of the year 2000 serve Vice President Al Gore?
> 
> Again, if Trump were benefiting from the economy, why has his disproval rating always been higher than his approval rating? Trump by the way, is the first President to always have a higher disapproval rating than his approval, no matter what week, month, or year it is.
> 
> *Here is a little known fact about George H.W. Bush and the year 1992. Yes, the same year of "its the economy stupid".
> 
> 1992 - real GDP quarterly growth rates:
> Quarter 1 - 4.88%
> Quarter 2 - 4.41%
> Quarter 3 - 4.01%
> Quarter 4 - 4.24%
> 
> That is the last time that every quarter in a calendar year saw over 4% GDP growth!
> *
> Yet, George H.W. Bush lost the election in 1992. Its true unemployment was a bit higher in 1992 than 1991, 7.5% on average vs. 6.8% the year before.
> 
> The point here is that GOOD ECONOMIC numbers actually do not insure victory in an election year.
> 
> Bad economic figures don't mean you will be defeated either. Take a look at Obama in 2012:
> 
> *2012 - real GDP quarterly growth rates:
> Quarter 1 - 3.17%
> Quarter 2 - 1.73%
> Quarter 3 - 0.54%
> Quarter 4 - 0.46%
> 
> The average unemployment rate for 2012 was 8.1%.
> 
> Obama won by 51% of the popular vote and 61% of the electoral vote.
> *
> The economy will NOT save trump from defeat in 2020. Its never the only issue.
Click to expand...

When Gore ran, he ran on a platform of “America is racist!”.
Yes, I watched the moron’s rallys.
BAD HONKYS!


----------



## U2Edge

Hiryuu said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I had never voted for a Democrat until November 2016.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Yeah, and how did that turn out for you?
> Smell the coffee yet?
Click to expand...


Oh, so if it happened in November 2016, that means its inevitable to happen in November 2020. Nice logic there.


----------



## Indeependent

U2Edge said:


> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I had never voted for a Democrat until November 2016.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Yeah, and how did that turn out for you?
> Smell the coffee yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so if it happened in November 2016, that means its inevitable to happen in November 2020. Nice logic there.
Click to expand...

It means we don’t give a shit who you voted for.


----------



## U2Edge

Indeependent said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I had never voted for a Democrat until November 2016.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Yeah, and how did that turn out for you?
> Smell the coffee yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so if it happened in November 2016, that means its inevitable to happen in November 2020. Nice logic there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means we don’t give a shit who you voted for.
Click to expand...


Well, you at least you care enough about this thread to come in, read it and comment. There must be some sane rational part of your mind that knows Trump is in trouble, no matter how much you try and suppress it.


----------



## Indeependent

U2Edge said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I had never voted for a Democrat until November 2016.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Yeah, and how did that turn out for you?
> Smell the coffee yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so if it happened in November 2016, that means its inevitable to happen in November 2020. Nice logic there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means we don’t give a shit who you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you at least you care enough about this thread to come in, read it and comment. There must be some sane rational part of your mind that knows Trump is in trouble, no matter how much you try and suppress it.
Click to expand...

Trump’s in trouble?
Do you realize that most Ds are somewhat normal and are planning to vote for him again because of you insane Ls?


----------



## Cellblock2429

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I'll take JB all day over Crazy Bernie, who wants to allow inmates to vote. Fruitcake.


/----/ 
RUSH: Do you realize it may well be the Democrat primary race is over? In New Hampshire, Joe Biden is blowing out Bernie Sanders. Bernie Sanders was up 30 points nationally, he was up 25 or 30 points in New Hampshire, the last poll, and Biden has just launched over Bernie Sanders.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Anyone who voted for Bernie is a complete idiot.


----------



## Pilot1

Bernie or Biden has no shot against Trump.  None.


----------



## Cellblock2429

U2Edge said:


> Biden leads Trump by 6 points in first post-announcement poll
> 
> Joe Biden leads President Trump by six points, according to the first poll published after the former vice president officially announced his candidacy Thursday.
> 
> 
> The April 25-26 Hill-HarrisX survey of 1,000 registered voters found that 43 percent said they would choose Biden while 37 percent said they would pick Trump. Fifteen percent of respondents said they were unsure and 5 percent said they would vote for another candidate.
> 
> Biden's 6-point lead was outside the poll's 3.1 percent sampling margin of error.
> 
> Biden: 43%
> 
> Trump: 37%
> 
> Unsure: 15%
> 
> another candidate: 5%
> 
> *Bidens largest lead is among individuals ages 35 to 49:
> 
> Biden: 49%
> 
> Trump: 32%
> 
> Unsure: 15%
> 
> Other: 4%
> 
> Biden leads Trump by 6 points in first post-announcement poll*


/----/ I  checked the party affiliation of the voters.
Biden leads Trump by 6 points in first post-announcement poll
D110: Which best describes your political party affiliation? Sample Size 1,000 

 Strong Democrat 194 
 Lean Democrat 176 
  ------------------------------------
*Total Dem: 370 or 37%*

 Lean Republican 137 
 Strong Republican 183 
-------------------------------------
*Total Repub 320 or 32%*
*Independent 290  or 29%*
* Other 2 or 2% *

Now on the surface that looks balanced but consider the Independents outnumber the Reps and Dems:
Party Affiliation
In politics, as of today, do you consider yourself a Republican, a Democrat or an independent?
*Democrats *26%
* Republicans* 27%
*Independents* 44%


----------



## U2Edge

Cellblock2429 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden leads Trump by 6 points in first post-announcement poll
> 
> Joe Biden leads President Trump by six points, according to the first poll published after the former vice president officially announced his candidacy Thursday.
> 
> 
> The April 25-26 Hill-HarrisX survey of 1,000 registered voters found that 43 percent said they would choose Biden while 37 percent said they would pick Trump. Fifteen percent of respondents said they were unsure and 5 percent said they would vote for another candidate.
> 
> Biden's 6-point lead was outside the poll's 3.1 percent sampling margin of error.
> 
> Biden: 43%
> 
> Trump: 37%
> 
> Unsure: 15%
> 
> another candidate: 5%
> 
> *Bidens largest lead is among individuals ages 35 to 49:
> 
> Biden: 49%
> 
> Trump: 32%
> 
> Unsure: 15%
> 
> Other: 4%
> 
> Biden leads Trump by 6 points in first post-announcement poll*
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ I  checked the party affiliation of the voters.
> Biden leads Trump by 6 points in first post-announcement poll
> D110: Which best describes your political party affiliation? Sample Size 1,000
> 
> Strong Democrat 194
> Lean Democrat 176
> ------------------------------------
> *Total Dem: 370 or 37%*
> 
> Lean Republican 137
> Strong Republican 183
> -------------------------------------
> *Total Repub 320 or 32%*
> *Independent 290  or 29%
> Other 2 or 2% *
> 
> Now on the surface that looks balanced but consider the Independents outnumber the Reps and Dems:
> Party Affiliation
> In politics, as of today, do you consider yourself a Republican, a Democrat or an independent?
> *Democrats *26%
> * Republicans* 27%
> *Independents* 44%
Click to expand...


That's not accurate. Democratic registration is higher than Republican. About 35% for Democrats and only 29% for Republicans. The number of registered Republicans has been dropping for several years now. 

Look at all the polls at real clear politics which list them whenever they are released:

RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - General Election: Trump vs. Biden

Then click on all general election polling data. You'll find all of the several dozen polls that have been taken on a TRUMP VS BIDEN match up. Biden wins EVERY SINGLE ONE. Does not matter which polling company or how they do it. BIDEN WINS!


----------



## busybee01

basquebromance said:


> If Obama had Trump's economic numbers, he would be made Emperor For Life!
> 
> the media gives Trump so much shit for doing what he promised!
> 
> PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT!



Trump was not elected because of his promises. If you look at the exit polls, Clinton won among voters voting for their candidate., Trump won because of the 25% who were voting against the other candidate.


----------



## busybee01

U2Edge said:


> New* HARVARD-HARRIS* poll on the Democratic nomination:
> 
> BIDEN: 44%
> 
> SANDERS: 14%
> 
> HARRIS: 9%
> 
> WARREN: 5%
> 
> O'Rourke: 3%
> 
> Booker: 3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 2%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2%
> 
> No other candidates got 1% or more in this polls.
> 
> *With 44% in this poll, it would suggest Biden has things wrapped up. *



Harvard-Harris is a poll that I have serious questions about. That poll generally shows that 100% have made up their minds which is somewhat questionable. Biden does not have it wrapped it although he likely has a large lead.


----------



## busybee01

BS Filter said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama had Trump's economic numbers, he would be made Emperor For Life!
> 
> the media gives Trump so much shit for doing what he promised!
> 
> PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT! PROMISES MADE, PROMISES KEPT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama brought the unemployment rate down from 10% to 4.7%. Trump has only shaved 1.1% off that figure. His GDP growth average has been better, but nothing spectacular. Still well below the GDP average growths of Reagan, George H.W. Bush and Bill Clinton.
> 
> Plus, Trump's crack down on immigration, illegal aliens, and protectionist trade policies with foolish tariffs are serious threats to a strong U.S. economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's why Trump is going to win big and why Democrats are lying their collective asses off.
Click to expand...


Trump and his supporters are lying their collective asses off.


----------



## busybee01

Meathead said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> New poll from* OH Predictive Insights* on a TRUMP VS. BIDEN race in Arizona:
> 
> BIDEN: 49%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> 
> 
> Barring some catastrophic event, Trump's going to win. You get that, right?
Click to expand...


You wish.


----------



## busybee01

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are not looking good for Joe's fellow democratic candidates in the race for the nomination. Here is the latest results of the average of 5 different polling organizations results on who the Democrats want to run against Trump:
> 
> BIDEN: 41.4%
> 
> SANDERS: 14.6%
> 
> WARREN: 8%
> 
> HARRIS: 7%
> 
> Buttigieg: 6.6%
> 
> O'Rourke: 4.4%
> 
> Booker: 2.6%
> 
> Klobuchar: 1.4%
> 
> GABBARD: 0.8%
> 
> Castro: 0.8%
> 
> Yang: 0.8%
> 
> Ryan: 0.6%
> 
> Inslee: 0.6%
> 
> Gillibrand: 0.6%
> 
> Delaney: 0.6%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 0.2%
> 
> *Biden's average in the polls has been surging the past two weeks!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other voters will feel cheated just the same way as sanders last year and wont show up to vote
> 
> Bad news for Biden being part of the democrat party that rigged the election last time for hillary
Click to expand...


It was not rigged. Clinton won 54% of the primary vote to Sanders' 42%. Tell me how 42 beats 54 or does that math go over your head?


----------



## busybee01

Pilot1 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Presidential elections are always decided over two years out, and polls have been proven to be always correct.  LOL!  Plus the Edge SUCKS as a guitarist.  He even admitted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its less than 18 months away. President elect Biden in less than 18 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The creepy, pedophile, kid toucher will never be President.  Plus he is a moron, and everyone knows it.
Click to expand...


Sorry Trump has the moron title locked up.


----------



## busybee01

Pilot1 said:


> How has Trump sold out to Russia?  His ENERGY POLICY alone is destroying their economy, and Putin's income.  We are now the worlds largest producer of oil and a net energy exporter.  Totally against Russian interests.  Their economy is solely based on Oil and Natural Gas revenue.



Hardly. The price of oil has been going up generally due to Trump's sanctions.


----------



## busybee01

Pilot1 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Presidential elections are always decided over two years out, and polls have been proven to be always correct.  LOL!  Plus the Edge SUCKS as a guitarist.  He even admitted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its less than 18 months away. President elect Biden in less than 18 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The creepy, pedophile, kid toucher will never be President.  Plus he is a moron, and everyone knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling data currently shows that he will be President. Biden has not ever been behind TRUMP in a single national poll! On average, BIDEN leads Trump by 8 points in these national polls.
> 
> *I remind you that TRUMP is on tape bragging about GRABBING women by their private parts which is sexual assault. How does it feel to support someone who brags about sexually assaulting women? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL the polls said Hillary would win in a landslide.  Remember?  Trump made an off color statement (not action like creepy Joe) twenty years ago.  Nobody cares.
> 
> Joe gropes little girls and women ON CAMERA.  He is a creep and pedophile!
Click to expand...


We also have the 2018 voting to go with the polls. Suburban voters in Pennsylvania and Michigan turned heavily against the GOP. Democrats picked up House seats in red states in suburban districts. 

Trump has appointed or wanted to appoint men who have sexually assaulted or sexually harassed women showing it is no big deal to him. He has groped women just not talked about it. Biden has put his hands on a woman's shoulder and back. Hardly groping. Biden is not a pedophile you piece of filthy trash.


----------



## busybee01

Pilot1 said:


> Bernie or Biden has no shot against Trump.  None.



Hardly Trump is in real trouble. Arizona and Texas appear to be battleground states for Biden.


----------



## U2Edge

busybee01 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> New* HARVARD-HARRIS* poll on the Democratic nomination:
> 
> BIDEN: 44%
> 
> SANDERS: 14%
> 
> HARRIS: 9%
> 
> WARREN: 5%
> 
> O'Rourke: 3%
> 
> Booker: 3%
> 
> Buttigieg: 2%
> 
> Klobuchar: 2%
> 
> No other candidates got 1% or more in this polls.
> 
> *With 44% in this poll, it would suggest Biden has things wrapped up. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard-Harris is a poll that I have serious questions about. That poll generally shows that 100% have made up their minds which is somewhat questionable. Biden does not have it wrapped it although he likely has a large lead.
Click to expand...


BIDEN's lead is only a couple of points higher than the average of all the different polls, so it is actually pretty accurate.


----------



## U2Edge

busybee01 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie or Biden has no shot against Trump.  None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly Trump is in real trouble. Arizona and Texas appear to be battleground states for Biden.
Click to expand...


Those states would just be gravy. All Biden needs is Pennsylvania, Michigan and Wisconsin.


----------



## BS Filter

busybee01 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are not looking good for Joe's fellow democratic candidates in the race for the nomination. Here is the latest results of the average of 5 different polling organizations results on who the Democrats want to run against Trump:
> 
> BIDEN: 41.4%
> 
> SANDERS: 14.6%
> 
> WARREN: 8%
> 
> HARRIS: 7%
> 
> Buttigieg: 6.6%
> 
> O'Rourke: 4.4%
> 
> Booker: 2.6%
> 
> Klobuchar: 1.4%
> 
> GABBARD: 0.8%
> 
> Castro: 0.8%
> 
> Yang: 0.8%
> 
> Ryan: 0.6%
> 
> Inslee: 0.6%
> 
> Gillibrand: 0.6%
> 
> Delaney: 0.6%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 0.2%
> 
> *Biden's average in the polls has been surging the past two weeks!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other voters will feel cheated just the same way as sanders last year and wont show up to vote
> 
> Bad news for Biden being part of the democrat party that rigged the election last time for hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was not rigged. Clinton won 54% of the primary vote to Sanders' 42%. Tell me how 42 beats 54 or does that math go over your head?
Click to expand...

Super delegates.


----------



## U2Edge

busybee01 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has Trump sold out to Russia?  His ENERGY POLICY alone is destroying their economy, and Putin's income.  We are now the worlds largest producer of oil and a net energy exporter.  Totally against Russian interests.  Their economy is solely based on Oil and Natural Gas revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. The price of oil has been going up generally due to Trump's sanctions.
Click to expand...


Its more complex than that and often involves how much the Persian Gulf Countries have decided to pump at the current time. Whether or not there is a crises of some type in countries or regions involving major oil producers. Prices were lower some years ago because Saudi Arabia was pumping more to protect its market share.


----------



## Hiryuu

U2Edge said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I had never voted for a Democrat until November 2016.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Yeah, and how did that turn out for you?
> Smell the coffee yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so if it happened in November 2016, that means its inevitable to happen in November 2020. Nice logic there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means we don’t give a shit who you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you at least you care enough about this thread to come in, read it and comment. There must be some sane rational part of your mind that knows Trump is in trouble, no matter how much you try and suppress it.
Click to expand...


The rational point is that you have been hoodwinked by polls before.
Of course it may be a bit optimistic to suggest you have the wherewithal to avoid making the same mistake again.


----------



## U2Edge

Hiryuu said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I had never voted for a Democrat until November 2016.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Yeah, and how did that turn out for you?
> Smell the coffee yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so if it happened in November 2016, that means its inevitable to happen in November 2020. Nice logic there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means we don’t give a shit who you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you at least you care enough about this thread to come in, read it and comment. There must be some sane rational part of your mind that knows Trump is in trouble, no matter how much you try and suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rational point is that you have been hoodwinked by polls before.
> Of course it may be a bit optimistic to suggest you have the wherewithal to avoid making the same mistake again.
Click to expand...


I know you like to think about November 2016 a lot. But polling has a much longer history than just what happened in November 2016.


----------



## U2Edge

New polling look good for BIDEN.

First, new* EMERSON*(May 14, 2019) poll on the general election match between BIDEN AND TRUMP:

BIDEN: 54%

TRUMP: 46%


Second, new poll on the race in PENNSYLVANIA between TRUMP and BIDEN from* QUINNIPIAC* May 15, 2019:

BIDEN: 53%

TRUMP: 42%

Looks like TRUMP is going to get crushed in PA, Wisconsin, and Michigan.


----------



## U2Edge

New* FOX NEWS POLL* on a BIDEN VS. TRUMP general election match up May 17, 2019:

BIDEN: 49%

TRUMP: 38%


Bad news for Trump when his personal channel reports he is losing by 11 points to BIDEN in the 2020 election.


----------



## U2Edge

*FOX NEWS POLL* on the race for the Democratic nomination May 11-14, 2019:

BIDEN: 35%

SANDERS: 17%

WARREN: 9%

Buttigieg: 6%

HARRIS: 5%

O'Rourke: 4%

BOOKER: 3%

KLOBUCHAR: 2%

CASTRO: 2%

GABBARD: 1%

YANG: 1%

INSLEE: 1%

*BIDEN continues to dominate the competition. Sanders is a distant second. The rest are in single digits which is not competitive at all. The only way Sanders could hope to compete with BIDEN is if all the other candidates were to get out of the race. When a candidate has 35% of the vote locked down, the only way he can be defeated is if there is only one other candidate to contend with. As long as BIDEN faces more than just SANDERS, the anti-BIDEN vote(to the degree that there is one) is divided. Unless things change, BIDEN is set to steam role through the primaries next year crushing all the other democratic contenders. *


----------



## U2Edge

Well, take a look at this polling data. 

RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - General Election: Trump vs. Biden

Notice BIDEN has defeated Trump in every national poll done of a race between them in 2020. 

BIDEN always wins, either by as little as 5 points or as much as 17 points.

*FOX NEWS* has the latest poll on the race and BIDEN defeats Trump by 11 points in that race. 


Then there is Trump's average approval rating after over 2 and a half years as President compared with all the other Presidents for which there is polling data on their average approval rating while President:

*OVERALL AVERAGE APPROVAL RATING WHILE PRESIDENT:*

John F. Kennedy - 70%
Dwight D. Eisenhower - 65%
George H.W. Bush - 61%
Lyndon B. Johnson - 55%
Bill Clinton - 55%
Ronald Reagan - 53%
George W. Bush - 49%
Richard Nixon - 49%
Barack Obama - 48%
Gerald Ford - 47%
Jimmy Carter - 46%
Harry S. Truman - 45%
*Donald J. Trump - 40%*

No President can be re-elected when the majority of people disapprove of the Job he/she is doing. Trump has the worst average approval rating of any President since 1945. How in the hell can a President with the worst average approval rating of any President in history, get re-elected? 


Lets look at Presidents 1st term average approval ratings who were re-elected or elected after having served as President:

*First term average approval rating before election victory*

Lyndon Johnson - 74%
Dwight D. Eisenhower - 70%
George W. Bush 62%
Harry Truman - 56%
Richard Nixon - 56%
Ronald Reagan - 50%
Bill Clinton - 50%
Barack Obama - 48%


*Donald Trump - 40% at the 2.5 year mark*


*This shows that at a minimum, a President that is running for re-election or election for the first time after having served as President, needs a minimum average approval rating of 48% in order to win*

Donald Trump's average is at 40% after 2.5 years in office. He is way behind the minimum average 48% approval needed to win the election in 2020. Donald Trump only has 1.5 years left, just 78 weeks to get his average approval from 40% all the way up to 48%. Given his approval rating history so far, it would take miracle to do that.


----------



## U2Edge

Uh, Oh, big trouble for Donald Trump in NORTH CAROLINA:

Latest poll from* EMERSON* June, 4, 2019:

BIDEN: 56%

TRUMP: 44%


BIDEN is slaughtering Trump in North Carolina. The Republicans have not won a Presidential election without winning North Carolina since 1956.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

U2Edge said:


> Uh, Oh, big trouble for Donald Trump in NORTH CAROLINA:
> 
> Latest poll from* EMERSON* June, 4, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 56%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> 
> BIDEN is slaughtering Trump in North Carolina. The Republicans have not won a Presidential election without winning North Carolina since 1956.




Emerson had Clinton winning NC in 2016.

Oops


----------



## kyzr

We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
Donald Trump +110
Joe Biden +450
Bernie Sanders +700
Kamala Harris +1200
Pete Buttgieg +1200 

In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:


----------



## busybee01

BS Filter said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are not looking good for Joe's fellow democratic candidates in the race for the nomination. Here is the latest results of the average of 5 different polling organizations results on who the Democrats want to run against Trump:
> 
> BIDEN: 41.4%
> 
> SANDERS: 14.6%
> 
> WARREN: 8%
> 
> HARRIS: 7%
> 
> Buttigieg: 6.6%
> 
> O'Rourke: 4.4%
> 
> Booker: 2.6%
> 
> Klobuchar: 1.4%
> 
> GABBARD: 0.8%
> 
> Castro: 0.8%
> 
> Yang: 0.8%
> 
> Ryan: 0.6%
> 
> Inslee: 0.6%
> 
> Gillibrand: 0.6%
> 
> Delaney: 0.6%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 0.2%
> 
> *Biden's average in the polls has been surging the past two weeks!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other voters will feel cheated just the same way as sanders last year and wont show up to vote
> 
> Bad news for Biden being part of the democrat party that rigged the election last time for hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was not rigged. Clinton won 54% of the primary vote to Sanders' 42%. Tell me how 42 beats 54 or does that math go over your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super delegates.
Click to expand...


Hillary Clinton won the primary vote. Super delegates don't matter. In 2008, most of the super-delegates started out backing Clinton but moved to Obama when he started winning states.


----------



## BS Filter

busybee01 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are not looking good for Joe's fellow democratic candidates in the race for the nomination. Here is the latest results of the average of 5 different polling organizations results on who the Democrats want to run against Trump:
> 
> BIDEN: 41.4%
> 
> SANDERS: 14.6%
> 
> WARREN: 8%
> 
> HARRIS: 7%
> 
> Buttigieg: 6.6%
> 
> O'Rourke: 4.4%
> 
> Booker: 2.6%
> 
> Klobuchar: 1.4%
> 
> GABBARD: 0.8%
> 
> Castro: 0.8%
> 
> Yang: 0.8%
> 
> Ryan: 0.6%
> 
> Inslee: 0.6%
> 
> Gillibrand: 0.6%
> 
> Delaney: 0.6%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 0.2%
> 
> *Biden's average in the polls has been surging the past two weeks!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other voters will feel cheated just the same way as sanders last year and wont show up to vote
> 
> Bad news for Biden being part of the democrat party that rigged the election last time for hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was not rigged. Clinton won 54% of the primary vote to Sanders' 42%. Tell me how 42 beats 54 or does that math go over your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super delegates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton won the primary vote. Super delegates don't matter. In 2008, most of the super-delegates started out backing Clinton but moved to Obama when he started winning states.
Click to expand...

Yeah, what kind of system is that?  Talk about corrupt.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.




those same pollsters told you that hillary could not lose and that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes,  they were lying then and they are lying now.  Wake up.


----------



## Redfish

BS Filter said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are not looking good for Joe's fellow democratic candidates in the race for the nomination. Here is the latest results of the average of 5 different polling organizations results on who the Democrats want to run against Trump:
> 
> BIDEN: 41.4%
> 
> SANDERS: 14.6%
> 
> WARREN: 8%
> 
> HARRIS: 7%
> 
> Buttigieg: 6.6%
> 
> O'Rourke: 4.4%
> 
> Booker: 2.6%
> 
> Klobuchar: 1.4%
> 
> GABBARD: 0.8%
> 
> Castro: 0.8%
> 
> Yang: 0.8%
> 
> Ryan: 0.6%
> 
> Inslee: 0.6%
> 
> Gillibrand: 0.6%
> 
> Delaney: 0.6%
> 
> Hickenlooper: 0.2%
> 
> *Biden's average in the polls has been surging the past two weeks!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other voters will feel cheated just the same way as sanders last year and wont show up to vote
> 
> Bad news for Biden being part of the democrat party that rigged the election last time for hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was not rigged. Clinton won 54% of the primary vote to Sanders' 42%. Tell me how 42 beats 54 or does that math go over your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super delegates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton won the primary vote. Super delegates don't matter. In 2008, most of the super-delegates started out backing Clinton but moved to Obama when he started winning states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what kind of system is that?  Talk about corrupt.
Click to expand...



correct, the average dem delegates have zero to say in who the party nominates,  the super delegates control the whole corrupt operation.  typical of the way liberals operate in every aspect of their lives, the rulers rule and everyone else sucks.


----------



## busybee01

U2Edge said:


> Uh, Oh, big trouble for Donald Trump in NORTH CAROLINA:
> 
> Latest poll from* EMERSON* June, 4, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 56%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> 
> BIDEN is slaughtering Trump in North Carolina. The Republicans have not won a Presidential election without winning North Carolina since 1956.



North Carolina is a swing state although again I have issues with polls that have 100% of the people making up their mind.


----------



## U2Edge

kyzr said:


> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:



Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those same pollsters told you that hillary could not lose and that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes,  they were lying then and they are lying now.  Wake up.
Click to expand...


2016 was a FLUKE. Unfortunately it appears you will not wake up to that reality until the night of November 3, 2020.


----------



## U2Edge

busybee01 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Oh, big trouble for Donald Trump in NORTH CAROLINA:
> 
> Latest poll from* EMERSON* June, 4, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 56%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> 
> BIDEN is slaughtering Trump in North Carolina. The Republicans have not won a Presidential election without winning North Carolina since 1956.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Carolina is a swing state although again I have issues with polls that have 100% of the people making up their mind.
Click to expand...


If there are only two options in the poll, BIDEN or Trump, this is what you get.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.
Click to expand...



in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?

what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.


----------



## U2Edge

SassyIrishLass said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Oh, big trouble for Donald Trump in NORTH CAROLINA:
> 
> Latest poll from* EMERSON* June, 4, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 56%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> 
> BIDEN is slaughtering Trump in North Carolina. The Republicans have not won a Presidential election without winning North Carolina since 1956.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerson had Clinton winning NC in 2016.
> 
> Oops
Click to expand...


This is 2020 and CLINTON is not running. Once you wake up to those facts, you can start to adjust your expectations.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

U2Edge said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Oh, big trouble for Donald Trump in NORTH CAROLINA:
> 
> Latest poll from* EMERSON* June, 4, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 56%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> 
> BIDEN is slaughtering Trump in North Carolina. The Republicans have not won a Presidential election without winning North Carolina since 1956.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Carolina is a swing state although again I have issues with polls that have 100% of the people making up their mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there are only two options in the poll, BIDEN or Trump, this is what you get.
Click to expand...


Biden won't win. Bank it


----------



## busybee01

Hiryuu said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I had never voted for a Democrat until November 2016.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Yeah, and how did that turn out for you?
> Smell the coffee yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so if it happened in November 2016, that means its inevitable to happen in November 2020. Nice logic there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means we don’t give a shit who you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you at least you care enough about this thread to come in, read it and comment. There must be some sane rational part of your mind that knows Trump is in trouble, no matter how much you try and suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rational point is that you have been hoodwinked by polls before.
> Of course it may be a bit optimistic to suggest you have the wherewithal to avoid making the same mistake again.
Click to expand...




kyzr said:


> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:



We also have the polls in 2018 that correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. We also have 3 years of Trump and even Fox polls show that Trump's agenda is unpopular with voters.


----------



## Dick Foster

U2Edge said:


> Uh, Oh, big trouble for Donald Trump in NORTH CAROLINA:
> 
> Latest poll from* EMERSON* June, 4, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 56%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> 
> BIDEN is slaughtering Trump in North Carolina. The Republicans have not won a Presidential election without winning North Carolina since 1956.



You're one of those slow learners types aren't you? Didn't your dumbass learn anything the last time around when all the polls and supposed experts said there was no way in hell Donald Trump could win anything including the republican nomination must less the Whitehouse? Were you one the morons bawling you eyes out on the eve and morning of the election? I'd give odds that you rode that short little bus to school and attended special education class.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Oh, big trouble for Donald Trump in NORTH CAROLINA:
> 
> Latest poll from* EMERSON* June, 4, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 56%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> 
> BIDEN is slaughtering Trump in North Carolina. The Republicans have not won a Presidential election without winning North Carolina since 1956.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Carolina is a swing state although again I have issues with polls that have 100% of the people making up their mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there are only two options in the poll, BIDEN or Trump, this is what you get.
Click to expand...



who was polled, which states, which counties, which party affiliation, how many?   Geez dude, are you that gullible?


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?
> 
> what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.
Click to expand...


The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?
> 
> what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.
Click to expand...



Lol these poll threads are comical


----------



## Redfish

busybee01 said:


> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Yeah, and how did that turn out for you?
> Smell the coffee yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so if it happened in November 2016, that means its inevitable to happen in November 2020. Nice logic there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means we don’t give a shit who you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you at least you care enough about this thread to come in, read it and comment. There must be some sane rational part of your mind that knows Trump is in trouble, no matter how much you try and suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rational point is that you have been hoodwinked by polls before.
> Of course it may be a bit optimistic to suggest you have the wherewithal to avoid making the same mistake again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We also have the polls in 2018 that correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. We also have 3 years of Trump and even Fox polls show that Trump's agenda is unpopular with voters.
Click to expand...



yeah right, average americans hate low unemployment, lowered taxes, higher wages, stronger military, better trade deals.

sorry but you are an idiot if you believe what you posted.


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Oh, big trouble for Donald Trump in NORTH CAROLINA:
> 
> Latest poll from* EMERSON* June, 4, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 56%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> 
> BIDEN is slaughtering Trump in North Carolina. The Republicans have not won a Presidential election without winning North Carolina since 1956.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Carolina is a swing state although again I have issues with polls that have 100% of the people making up their mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there are only two options in the poll, BIDEN or Trump, this is what you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who was polled, which states, which counties, which party affiliation, how many?   Geez dude, are you that gullible?
Click to expand...


The definition of gullibility is siting the 2016 election as something that refutes any and all polling.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Oh, big trouble for Donald Trump in NORTH CAROLINA:
> 
> Latest poll from* EMERSON* June, 4, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 56%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> 
> BIDEN is slaughtering Trump in North Carolina. The Republicans have not won a Presidential election without winning North Carolina since 1956.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Carolina is a swing state although again I have issues with polls that have 100% of the people making up their mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there are only two options in the poll, BIDEN or Trump, this is what you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who was polled, which states, which counties, which party affiliation, how many?   Geez dude, are you that gullible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The definition of gullibility is siting the 2016 election as something that refutes any and all polling.
Click to expand...


Any poll can be manipulated to achieve any desired result.


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so if it happened in November 2016, that means its inevitable to happen in November 2020. Nice logic there.
> 
> 
> 
> It means we don’t give a shit who you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you at least you care enough about this thread to come in, read it and comment. There must be some sane rational part of your mind that knows Trump is in trouble, no matter how much you try and suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rational point is that you have been hoodwinked by polls before.
> Of course it may be a bit optimistic to suggest you have the wherewithal to avoid making the same mistake again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We also have the polls in 2018 that correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. We also have 3 years of Trump and even Fox polls show that Trump's agenda is unpopular with voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right, average americans hate low unemployment, lowered taxes, higher wages, stronger military, better trade deals.
> 
> sorry but you are an idiot if you believe what you posted.
Click to expand...


Americans don't like Trump which is why his disapproval numbers have always been higher than his approval numbers. Americans don't give Trump much credit with the economy, because unemployment was already low the day Trump entered office.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?
> 
> what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.
Click to expand...



We elect presidents by the EC.  The pollsters that you worship told you that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes.  They either LIED or their polling was flawed.  Either way hillary lost and Trump won.  Get over it.

Not one of the current crop of dem clowns has a chance in 2020.  The american people are not as stupid as the dems think they are.


----------



## U2Edge

SassyIrishLass said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?
> 
> what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol these poll threads are comical
Click to expand...


Will see who is laughing on November 3, 2020.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means we don’t give a shit who you voted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you at least you care enough about this thread to come in, read it and comment. There must be some sane rational part of your mind that knows Trump is in trouble, no matter how much you try and suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rational point is that you have been hoodwinked by polls before.
> Of course it may be a bit optimistic to suggest you have the wherewithal to avoid making the same mistake again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We also have the polls in 2018 that correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. We also have 3 years of Trump and even Fox polls show that Trump's agenda is unpopular with voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right, average americans hate low unemployment, lowered taxes, higher wages, stronger military, better trade deals.
> 
> sorry but you are an idiot if you believe what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't like Trump which is why his disapproval numbers have always been higher than his approval numbers. Americans don't give Trump much credit with the economy, because unemployment was already low the day Trump entered office.
Click to expand...



you do not speak for "Americans".   You need to stop listening to the liars on CNN and MSNBC.  Trump's approval ratings are higher than obozo's ever were, because he is getting the job done in spite of the corrupt dems and the lying media.


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?
> 
> what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We elect presidents by the EC.  The pollsters that you worship told you that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes.  They either LIED or their polling was flawed.  Either way hillary lost and Trump won.  Get over it.
> 
> Not one of the current crop of dem clowns has a chance in 2020.  The american people are not as stupid as the dems think they are.
Click to expand...


But national polling that is done, reflects what will happen in the popular vote. That polling was 100% correct when it came to a Hillary Clinton victory. But I guess since you are a Trump supporter you can't admit or at least acknowledge that fact.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?
> 
> what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol these poll threads are comical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will see who is laughing on November 3, 2020.
Click to expand...



yes we will and it won't be you, sorry.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?
> 
> what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We elect presidents by the EC.  The pollsters that you worship told you that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes.  They either LIED or their polling was flawed.  Either way hillary lost and Trump won.  Get over it.
> 
> Not one of the current crop of dem clowns has a chance in 2020.  The american people are not as stupid as the dems think they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But national polling that is done, reflects what will happen in the popular vote. That polling was 100% correct when it came to a Hillary Clinton victory. But I guess since you are a Trump supporter you can't admit or at least acknowledge that fact.
Click to expand...



she only won the popular vote in california, the entire PV delta was in one state.   The founders had it right when they created the electoral college.


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you at least you care enough about this thread to come in, read it and comment. There must be some sane rational part of your mind that knows Trump is in trouble, no matter how much you try and suppress it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rational point is that you have been hoodwinked by polls before.
> Of course it may be a bit optimistic to suggest you have the wherewithal to avoid making the same mistake again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We also have the polls in 2018 that correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. We also have 3 years of Trump and even Fox polls show that Trump's agenda is unpopular with voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right, average americans hate low unemployment, lowered taxes, higher wages, stronger military, better trade deals.
> 
> sorry but you are an idiot if you believe what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't like Trump which is why his disapproval numbers have always been higher than his approval numbers. Americans don't give Trump much credit with the economy, because unemployment was already low the day Trump entered office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do not speak for "Americans".   You need to stop listening to the liars on CNN and MSNBC.  Trump's approval ratings are higher than obozo's ever were, because he is getting the job done in spite of the corrupt dems and the lying media.
Click to expand...


The gallup poll has been measuring Presidential approval ratings since the 1940s, longer than any other company or organization involved in polling. Here is how the Presidents rank:

*OVERALL AVERAGE APPROVAL RATING WHILE PRESIDENT:*

John F. Kennedy - 70%
Dwight D. Eisenhower - 65%
George H.W. Bush - 61%
Lyndon B. Johnson - 55%
Bill Clinton - 55%
Ronald Reagan - 53%
George W. Bush - 49%
Richard Nixon - 49%
Barack Obama - 48%
Gerald Ford - 47%
Jimmy Carter - 46%
Harry S. Truman - 45%
*Donald J. Trump - 40%*

So you see, Trump has the worst average approval rating of any President in history. You can't win given those circumstances.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?
> 
> what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We elect presidents by the EC.  The pollsters that you worship told you that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes.  They either LIED or their polling was flawed.  Either way hillary lost and Trump won.  Get over it.
> 
> Not one of the current crop of dem clowns has a chance in 2020.  The american people are not as stupid as the dems think they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But national polling that is done, reflects what will happen in the popular vote. That polling was 100% correct when it came to a Hillary Clinton victory. But I guess since you are a Trump supporter you can't admit or at least acknowledge that fact.
Click to expand...



the other factor that must be considered is that if we used the PV to select presidents then Trump would have campaigned in Cal, NY, TX, and Fla only, and neither of us know what the result would have been if he had held numerous rallys in those states.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rational point is that you have been hoodwinked by polls before.
> Of course it may be a bit optimistic to suggest you have the wherewithal to avoid making the same mistake again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We also have the polls in 2018 that correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. We also have 3 years of Trump and even Fox polls show that Trump's agenda is unpopular with voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right, average americans hate low unemployment, lowered taxes, higher wages, stronger military, better trade deals.
> 
> sorry but you are an idiot if you believe what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't like Trump which is why his disapproval numbers have always been higher than his approval numbers. Americans don't give Trump much credit with the economy, because unemployment was already low the day Trump entered office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do not speak for "Americans".   You need to stop listening to the liars on CNN and MSNBC.  Trump's approval ratings are higher than obozo's ever were, because he is getting the job done in spite of the corrupt dems and the lying media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gallup poll has been measuring Presidential approval ratings since the 1940s, longer than any other company or organization involved in polling. Here is how the Presidents rank:
> 
> *OVERALL AVERAGE APPROVAL RATING WHILE PRESIDENT:*
> 
> John F. Kennedy - 70%
> Dwight D. Eisenhower - 65%
> George H.W. Bush - 61%
> Lyndon B. Johnson - 55%
> Bill Clinton - 55%
> Ronald Reagan - 53%
> George W. Bush - 49%
> Richard Nixon - 49%
> Barack Obama - 48%
> Gerald Ford - 47%
> Jimmy Carter - 46%
> Harry S. Truman - 45%
> *Donald J. Trump - 40%*
> 
> So you see, Trump has the worst average approval rating of any President in history. You can't win given those circumstances.
Click to expand...



you are trying to compare 4 or 8 years with 2 years,  nice try.  show us a comparison of those presidents at the 2 year mark.


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?
> 
> what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We elect presidents by the EC.  The pollsters that you worship told you that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes.  They either LIED or their polling was flawed.  Either way hillary lost and Trump won.  Get over it.
> 
> Not one of the current crop of dem clowns has a chance in 2020.  The american people are not as stupid as the dems think they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But national polling that is done, reflects what will happen in the popular vote. That polling was 100% correct when it came to a Hillary Clinton victory. But I guess since you are a Trump supporter you can't admit or at least acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the other factor that must be considered is that if we used the PV to select presidents then Trump would have campaigned in Cal, NY, TX, and Fla only, and neither of us know what the result would have been if he had held numerous rallys in those states.
Click to expand...


Well, you could say the same thing about Hillary to, so its a wash. Again, this is how the entire country voted given the set up with the electoral college.* Over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote also wins the electoral college. No President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote. Chew on those facts for a while. *


----------



## busybee01

Redfish said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other voters will feel cheated just the same way as sanders last year and wont show up to vote
> 
> Bad news for Biden being part of the democrat party that rigged the election last time for hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not rigged. Clinton won 54% of the primary vote to Sanders' 42%. Tell me how 42 beats 54 or does that math go over your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super delegates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton won the primary vote. Super delegates don't matter. In 2008, most of the super-delegates started out backing Clinton but moved to Obama when he started winning states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what kind of system is that?  Talk about corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> correct, the average dem delegates have zero to say in who the party nominates,  the super delegates control the whole corrupt operation.  typical of the way liberals operate in every aspect of their lives, the rulers rule and everyone else sucks.
Click to expand...


2016
Clinton 55%
Sanders 42
Nominee: Clinton

2004
Kerry 61%
Edwards 19
Nominee: Kerry

2000
Gore 75%
Bradley 21
Nominee: Gore

The only break in this was in 2008 when Clinton edged out Obama by 300,000 votes out of 34 million votes cast. Obama won because he outperforme3d delegate wise in caucus states.

The average primary voter has a lot to say. and have generally gotten what they want.


----------



## Dick Foster

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?
> 
> what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.
Click to expand...


Don't look now but you're completely lost in delusional lala land, idiot.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?
> 
> what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We elect presidents by the EC.  The pollsters that you worship told you that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes.  They either LIED or their polling was flawed.  Either way hillary lost and Trump won.  Get over it.
> 
> Not one of the current crop of dem clowns has a chance in 2020.  The american people are not as stupid as the dems think they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But national polling that is done, reflects what will happen in the popular vote. That polling was 100% correct when it came to a Hillary Clinton victory. But I guess since you are a Trump supporter you can't admit or at least acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the other factor that must be considered is that if we used the PV to select presidents then Trump would have campaigned in Cal, NY, TX, and Fla only, and neither of us know what the result would have been if he had held numerous rallys in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you could say the same thing about Hillary to, so its a wash. Again, this is how the entire country voted given the set up with the electoral college.* Over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote also wins the electoral college. No President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote. Chew on those facts for a while. *
Click to expand...



so what?   why do you want to allow only LA county, NYC, Houston and MIami to select our presidents?  remember those places might not always be full of liberals.  Why do you want to disenfranchise the americans in 46 states?


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also have the polls in 2018 that correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. We also have 3 years of Trump and even Fox polls show that Trump's agenda is unpopular with voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right, average americans hate low unemployment, lowered taxes, higher wages, stronger military, better trade deals.
> 
> sorry but you are an idiot if you believe what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't like Trump which is why his disapproval numbers have always been higher than his approval numbers. Americans don't give Trump much credit with the economy, because unemployment was already low the day Trump entered office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do not speak for "Americans".   You need to stop listening to the liars on CNN and MSNBC.  Trump's approval ratings are higher than obozo's ever were, because he is getting the job done in spite of the corrupt dems and the lying media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gallup poll has been measuring Presidential approval ratings since the 1940s, longer than any other company or organization involved in polling. Here is how the Presidents rank:
> 
> *OVERALL AVERAGE APPROVAL RATING WHILE PRESIDENT:*
> 
> John F. Kennedy - 70%
> Dwight D. Eisenhower - 65%
> George H.W. Bush - 61%
> Lyndon B. Johnson - 55%
> Bill Clinton - 55%
> Ronald Reagan - 53%
> George W. Bush - 49%
> Richard Nixon - 49%
> Barack Obama - 48%
> Gerald Ford - 47%
> Jimmy Carter - 46%
> Harry S. Truman - 45%
> *Donald J. Trump - 40%*
> 
> So you see, Trump has the worst average approval rating of any President in history. You can't win given those circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are trying to compare 4 or 8 years with 2 years,  nice try.  show us a comparison of those presidents at the 2 year mark.
Click to expand...


Its just the available data on the total time each President has served in office. Some Presidents like JFK did not even finish their first term. Trump is now at the 2.5 year mark. Unless there were to be a radical change in his approval numbers in the last 1.5 years of his term, its likely he will stay at around 40%. 

Truman and Carters numbers would be higher if we just went to the 2.5 year mark for them. Most Presidents tend to start with higher approval numbers and then those erode over time. Trump started low and so far is staying low when it comes to approval numbers.


----------



## Redfish

busybee01 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not rigged. Clinton won 54% of the primary vote to Sanders' 42%. Tell me how 42 beats 54 or does that math go over your head?
> 
> 
> 
> Super delegates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton won the primary vote. Super delegates don't matter. In 2008, most of the super-delegates started out backing Clinton but moved to Obama when he started winning states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what kind of system is that?  Talk about corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> correct, the average dem delegates have zero to say in who the party nominates,  the super delegates control the whole corrupt operation.  typical of the way liberals operate in every aspect of their lives, the rulers rule and everyone else sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2016
> Clinton 55%
> Sanders 42
> Nominee: Clinton
> 
> 2004
> Kerry 61%
> Edwards 19
> Nominee: Kerry
> 
> 2000
> Gore 75%
> Bradley 21
> Nominee: Gore
> 
> The only break in this was in 2008 when Clinton edged out Obama by 300,000 votes out of 34 million votes cast. Obama won because he outperforme3d delegate wise in caucus states.
> 
> The average primary voter has a lot to say. and have generally gotten what they want.
Click to expand...



those nominees were selected by the super delegates of the dem party, not the primary voters in the states.  Do you not even know how your party operates?


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We elect presidents by the EC.  The pollsters that you worship told you that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes.  They either LIED or their polling was flawed.  Either way hillary lost and Trump won.  Get over it.
> 
> Not one of the current crop of dem clowns has a chance in 2020.  The american people are not as stupid as the dems think they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But national polling that is done, reflects what will happen in the popular vote. That polling was 100% correct when it came to a Hillary Clinton victory. But I guess since you are a Trump supporter you can't admit or at least acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the other factor that must be considered is that if we used the PV to select presidents then Trump would have campaigned in Cal, NY, TX, and Fla only, and neither of us know what the result would have been if he had held numerous rallys in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you could say the same thing about Hillary to, so its a wash. Again, this is how the entire country voted given the set up with the electoral college.* Over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote also wins the electoral college. No President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote. Chew on those facts for a while. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so what?   why do you want to allow only LA county, NYC, Houston and MIami to select our presidents?  remember those places might not always be full of liberals.  Why do you want to disenfranchise the americans in 46 states?
Click to expand...


I support the electoral college, but that does not mean the popular vote is irrelevant. Typically, its rare, a fluke, when the President wins the popular vote, and loses the electoral college.


----------



## Votto

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.



Hillary, still +42


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right, average americans hate low unemployment, lowered taxes, higher wages, stronger military, better trade deals.
> 
> sorry but you are an idiot if you believe what you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't like Trump which is why his disapproval numbers have always been higher than his approval numbers. Americans don't give Trump much credit with the economy, because unemployment was already low the day Trump entered office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do not speak for "Americans".   You need to stop listening to the liars on CNN and MSNBC.  Trump's approval ratings are higher than obozo's ever were, because he is getting the job done in spite of the corrupt dems and the lying media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gallup poll has been measuring Presidential approval ratings since the 1940s, longer than any other company or organization involved in polling. Here is how the Presidents rank:
> 
> *OVERALL AVERAGE APPROVAL RATING WHILE PRESIDENT:*
> 
> John F. Kennedy - 70%
> Dwight D. Eisenhower - 65%
> George H.W. Bush - 61%
> Lyndon B. Johnson - 55%
> Bill Clinton - 55%
> Ronald Reagan - 53%
> George W. Bush - 49%
> Richard Nixon - 49%
> Barack Obama - 48%
> Gerald Ford - 47%
> Jimmy Carter - 46%
> Harry S. Truman - 45%
> *Donald J. Trump - 40%*
> 
> So you see, Trump has the worst average approval rating of any President in history. You can't win given those circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are trying to compare 4 or 8 years with 2 years,  nice try.  show us a comparison of those presidents at the 2 year mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its just the available data on the total time each President has served in office. Some Presidents like JFK did not even finish their first term. Trump is now at the 2.5 year mark. Unless there were to be a radical change in his approval numbers in the last 1.5 years of his term, its likely he will stay at around 40%.
> 
> Truman and Carters numbers would be higher if we just went to the 2.5 year mark for them. Most Presidents tend to start with higher approval numbers and then those erode over time. Trump started low and so far is staying low when it comes to approval numbers.
Click to expand...



which other president has had the entire media working against him and creating lies about him the entire time?   But even with that corruption Trump will get a second term because the dem hopefuls are all morons.


----------



## U2Edge

Dick Foster said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?
> 
> what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't look now but you're completely lost in delusional lala land, idiot.
Click to expand...


Everything I said is a fact. Hillary won the popular vote. Its RARE when the popular vote winner is not also the electoral college winner.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> We elect presidents by the EC.  The pollsters that you worship told you that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes.  They either LIED or their polling was flawed.  Either way hillary lost and Trump won.  Get over it.
> 
> Not one of the current crop of dem clowns has a chance in 2020.  The american people are not as stupid as the dems think they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But national polling that is done, reflects what will happen in the popular vote. That polling was 100% correct when it came to a Hillary Clinton victory. But I guess since you are a Trump supporter you can't admit or at least acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the other factor that must be considered is that if we used the PV to select presidents then Trump would have campaigned in Cal, NY, TX, and Fla only, and neither of us know what the result would have been if he had held numerous rallys in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you could say the same thing about Hillary to, so its a wash. Again, this is how the entire country voted given the set up with the electoral college.* Over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote also wins the electoral college. No President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote. Chew on those facts for a while. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so what?   why do you want to allow only LA county, NYC, Houston and MIami to select our presidents?  remember those places might not always be full of liberals.  Why do you want to disenfranchise the americans in 46 states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support the electoral college, but that does not mean the popular vote is irrelevant. Typically, its rare, a fluke, when the President wins the popular vote, and loses the electoral college.
Click to expand...



yeah, so what?   in 2016 the entire PV delta was in one state, it means nothing.


----------



## Votto

Missouri_Mike said:


> Please run the male Hillary.



He dances and sings but I don't think he runs well


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't like Trump which is why his disapproval numbers have always been higher than his approval numbers. Americans don't give Trump much credit with the economy, because unemployment was already low the day Trump entered office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do not speak for "Americans".   You need to stop listening to the liars on CNN and MSNBC.  Trump's approval ratings are higher than obozo's ever were, because he is getting the job done in spite of the corrupt dems and the lying media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gallup poll has been measuring Presidential approval ratings since the 1940s, longer than any other company or organization involved in polling. Here is how the Presidents rank:
> 
> *OVERALL AVERAGE APPROVAL RATING WHILE PRESIDENT:*
> 
> John F. Kennedy - 70%
> Dwight D. Eisenhower - 65%
> George H.W. Bush - 61%
> Lyndon B. Johnson - 55%
> Bill Clinton - 55%
> Ronald Reagan - 53%
> George W. Bush - 49%
> Richard Nixon - 49%
> Barack Obama - 48%
> Gerald Ford - 47%
> Jimmy Carter - 46%
> Harry S. Truman - 45%
> *Donald J. Trump - 40%*
> 
> So you see, Trump has the worst average approval rating of any President in history. You can't win given those circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are trying to compare 4 or 8 years with 2 years,  nice try.  show us a comparison of those presidents at the 2 year mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its just the available data on the total time each President has served in office. Some Presidents like JFK did not even finish their first term. Trump is now at the 2.5 year mark. Unless there were to be a radical change in his approval numbers in the last 1.5 years of his term, its likely he will stay at around 40%.
> 
> Truman and Carters numbers would be higher if we just went to the 2.5 year mark for them. Most Presidents tend to start with higher approval numbers and then those erode over time. Trump started low and so far is staying low when it comes to approval numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which other president has had the entire media working against him and creating lies about him the entire time?   But even with that corruption Trump will get a second term because the dem hopefuls are all morons.
Click to expand...


Trump will indeed blame the media when he loses on November 3, 2020.


----------



## busybee01

Redfish said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so if it happened in November 2016, that means its inevitable to happen in November 2020. Nice logic there.
> 
> 
> 
> It means we don’t give a shit who you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you at least you care enough about this thread to come in, read it and comment. There must be some sane rational part of your mind that knows Trump is in trouble, no matter how much you try and suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rational point is that you have been hoodwinked by polls before.
> Of course it may be a bit optimistic to suggest you have the wherewithal to avoid making the same mistake again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We also have the polls in 2018 that correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. We also have 3 years of Trump and even Fox polls show that Trump's agenda is unpopular with voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right, average americans hate low unemployment, lowered taxes, higher wages, stronger military, better trade deals.
> 
> sorry but you are an idiot if you believe what you posted.
Click to expand...


Unemployment trended downward under Obama. Voters oppose Trump's policies on taxes and trade. 

You are the idiot.


----------



## Third Party

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


So, Trump is catching up?


----------



## OldLady

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.


Don't forget the polls in 2016, U2--right up until election day.  Don't get too excited.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Votto said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary, still +42
Click to expand...


If the race were held today, Hillary would have 400+ EV, er, or something


----------



## busybee01

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016. You'll find that out the hard way on November 3, 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?
> 
> what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We elect presidents by the EC.  The pollsters that you worship told you that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes.  They either LIED or their polling was flawed.  Either way hillary lost and Trump won.  Get over it.
> 
> Not one of the current crop of dem clowns has a chance in 2020.  The american people are not as stupid as the dems think they are.
Click to expand...


The American people are not as stupid as you think they are. Suburban voters reluctantly supported Trump and deserted Republicans in 2018.

Tarrant County Texas
2012 Senate Cruz  +16
2016 President Trump +8
2018 Senate O'Rourke +1

Gwinnet County Georgia
2014 Governor  Deal +12
2016 President Clinton +6
2018 Governor Abrams +14

Seminole County Florida
2014 Governor Scott +7
2016 President Trump +2
2018 Governor Gillum +2


----------



## busybee01

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you at least you care enough about this thread to come in, read it and comment. There must be some sane rational part of your mind that knows Trump is in trouble, no matter how much you try and suppress it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rational point is that you have been hoodwinked by polls before.
> Of course it may be a bit optimistic to suggest you have the wherewithal to avoid making the same mistake again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We also have the polls in 2018 that correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. We also have 3 years of Trump and even Fox polls show that Trump's agenda is unpopular with voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right, average americans hate low unemployment, lowered taxes, higher wages, stronger military, better trade deals.
> 
> sorry but you are an idiot if you believe what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't like Trump which is why his disapproval numbers have always been higher than his approval numbers. Americans don't give Trump much credit with the economy, because unemployment was already low the day Trump entered office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do not speak for "Americans".   You need to stop listening to the liars on CNN and MSNBC.  Trump's approval ratings are higher than obozo's ever were, because he is getting the job done in spite of the corrupt dems and the lying media.
Click to expand...


You are the fool. If his poll numbers are so good then how did Republicans lose the House?


----------



## busybee01

Redfish said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super delegates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton won the primary vote. Super delegates don't matter. In 2008, most of the super-delegates started out backing Clinton but moved to Obama when he started winning states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what kind of system is that?  Talk about corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> correct, the average dem delegates have zero to say in who the party nominates,  the super delegates control the whole corrupt operation.  typical of the way liberals operate in every aspect of their lives, the rulers rule and everyone else sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2016
> Clinton 55%
> Sanders 42
> Nominee: Clinton
> 
> 2004
> Kerry 61%
> Edwards 19
> Nominee: Kerry
> 
> 2000
> Gore 75%
> Bradley 21
> Nominee: Gore
> 
> The only break in this was in 2008 when Clinton edged out Obama by 300,000 votes out of 34 million votes cast. Obama won because he outperforme3d delegate wise in caucus states.
> 
> The average primary voter has a lot to say. and have generally gotten what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> those nominees were selected by the super delegates of the dem party, not the primary voters in the states.  Do you not even know how your party operates?
Click to expand...


You are a fool and nothing else. Also a liar to boot.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do not speak for "Americans".   You need to stop listening to the liars on CNN and MSNBC.  Trump's approval ratings are higher than obozo's ever were, because he is getting the job done in spite of the corrupt dems and the lying media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gallup poll has been measuring Presidential approval ratings since the 1940s, longer than any other company or organization involved in polling. Here is how the Presidents rank:
> 
> *OVERALL AVERAGE APPROVAL RATING WHILE PRESIDENT:*
> 
> John F. Kennedy - 70%
> Dwight D. Eisenhower - 65%
> George H.W. Bush - 61%
> Lyndon B. Johnson - 55%
> Bill Clinton - 55%
> Ronald Reagan - 53%
> George W. Bush - 49%
> Richard Nixon - 49%
> Barack Obama - 48%
> Gerald Ford - 47%
> Jimmy Carter - 46%
> Harry S. Truman - 45%
> *Donald J. Trump - 40%*
> 
> So you see, Trump has the worst average approval rating of any President in history. You can't win given those circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are trying to compare 4 or 8 years with 2 years,  nice try.  show us a comparison of those presidents at the 2 year mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its just the available data on the total time each President has served in office. Some Presidents like JFK did not even finish their first term. Trump is now at the 2.5 year mark. Unless there were to be a radical change in his approval numbers in the last 1.5 years of his term, its likely he will stay at around 40%.
> 
> Truman and Carters numbers would be higher if we just went to the 2.5 year mark for them. Most Presidents tend to start with higher approval numbers and then those erode over time. Trump started low and so far is staying low when it comes to approval numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which other president has had the entire media working against him and creating lies about him the entire time?   But even with that corruption Trump will get a second term because the dem hopefuls are all morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump will indeed blame the media when he loses on November 3, 2020.
Click to expand...



care to place a bet on who will win in 2020?  Say $5K?   how sure are you?


----------



## Redfish

busybee01 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton won the primary vote. Super delegates don't matter. In 2008, most of the super-delegates started out backing Clinton but moved to Obama when he started winning states.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what kind of system is that?  Talk about corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> correct, the average dem delegates have zero to say in who the party nominates,  the super delegates control the whole corrupt operation.  typical of the way liberals operate in every aspect of their lives, the rulers rule and everyone else sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2016
> Clinton 55%
> Sanders 42
> Nominee: Clinton
> 
> 2004
> Kerry 61%
> Edwards 19
> Nominee: Kerry
> 
> 2000
> Gore 75%
> Bradley 21
> Nominee: Gore
> 
> The only break in this was in 2008 when Clinton edged out Obama by 300,000 votes out of 34 million votes cast. Obama won because he outperforme3d delegate wise in caucus states.
> 
> The average primary voter has a lot to say. and have generally gotten what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> those nominees were selected by the super delegates of the dem party, not the primary voters in the states.  Do you not even know how your party operates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fool and nothing else. Also a liar to boot.
Click to expand...



I tell you how your party picks candidates and you call ME a fool and a liar?   Geez dude do some checking about who picks the dem nominees.  Hint: its not the primary voters in each state.  Look up dem super delegates,  you might learn something.


----------



## Redfish

busybee01 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rational point is that you have been hoodwinked by polls before.
> Of course it may be a bit optimistic to suggest you have the wherewithal to avoid making the same mistake again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We also have the polls in 2018 that correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. We also have 3 years of Trump and even Fox polls show that Trump's agenda is unpopular with voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right, average americans hate low unemployment, lowered taxes, higher wages, stronger military, better trade deals.
> 
> sorry but you are an idiot if you believe what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't like Trump which is why his disapproval numbers have always been higher than his approval numbers. Americans don't give Trump much credit with the economy, because unemployment was already low the day Trump entered office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do not speak for "Americans".   You need to stop listening to the liars on CNN and MSNBC.  Trump's approval ratings are higher than obozo's ever were, because he is getting the job done in spite of the corrupt dems and the lying media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the fool. If his poll numbers are so good then how did Republicans lose the House?
Click to expand...



the party in the whitehouse traditionally loses the congress in the mid year elections.   Trump lost fewer than obama or Bush and he held the senate.   He won, you lost.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> in reality is most likely you who will find out the hard way in 2020.   You believed the lies in 2016 and you believe them today.   What does that say about your thought processes?
> 
> what good is a poll of 1000 people taken in LA county and NYC at predicting how 100 million americans in every state will vote?   Its hype and you continue to buy into it.   Pollsters get the results requested by whoever is paying them, their samples are created to get that result.  They are not honest,  wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The National polls showed Hillary Clinton would win and she did WIN. She won the popular vote by nearly 3 million votes. It was only a FLUKE of the electoral college that allowed Trump to win. Not wise to bet on that again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We elect presidents by the EC.  The pollsters that you worship told you that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes.  They either LIED or their polling was flawed.  Either way hillary lost and Trump won.  Get over it.
> 
> Not one of the current crop of dem clowns has a chance in 2020.  The american people are not as stupid as the dems think they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But national polling that is done, reflects what will happen in the popular vote. That polling was 100% correct when it came to a Hillary Clinton victory. But I guess since you are a Trump supporter you can't admit or at least acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the other factor that must be considered is that if we used the PV to select presidents then Trump would have campaigned in Cal, NY, TX, and Fla only, and neither of us know what the result would have been if he had held numerous rallys in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you could say the same thing about Hillary to, so its a wash. Again, this is how the entire country voted given the set up with the electoral college.* Over 90% of the time, the winner of the popular vote also wins the electoral college. No President has ever been re-elected without winning the popular vote. Chew on those facts for a while. *
Click to expand...



hilly did campaign in cal,  Trump did not.  the PV delta in cal means nothing nationally.


----------



## Redfish

Third Party said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump is catching up?
Click to expand...



Biden is looking good in these early polls because thats what the media wants,  once the voters see and hear what a buffoon he is those numbers will drop rapidly,  if the dems make him their nominee, they lose, but they also lose with any of the other 20+ clowns that are running.


----------



## busybee01

Redfish said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what kind of system is that?  Talk about corrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct, the average dem delegates have zero to say in who the party nominates,  the super delegates control the whole corrupt operation.  typical of the way liberals operate in every aspect of their lives, the rulers rule and everyone else sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2016
> Clinton 55%
> Sanders 42
> Nominee: Clinton
> 
> 2004
> Kerry 61%
> Edwards 19
> Nominee: Kerry
> 
> 2000
> Gore 75%
> Bradley 21
> Nominee: Gore
> 
> The only break in this was in 2008 when Clinton edged out Obama by 300,000 votes out of 34 million votes cast. Obama won because he outperforme3d delegate wise in caucus states.
> 
> The average primary voter has a lot to say. and have generally gotten what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> those nominees were selected by the super delegates of the dem party, not the primary voters in the states.  Do you not even know how your party operates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fool and nothing else. Also a liar to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you how your party picks candidates and you call ME a fool and a liar?   Geez dude do some checking about who picks the dem nominees.  Hint: its not the primary voters in each state.  Look up dem super delegates,  you might learn something.
Click to expand...


It is not my party. The fact is that you have no clue how the Democrats pick their nominee. You are a liar. In 2008, Hillary Clinton the vast majority of superdelegates. However as Obama won states, they moved from Clinton to Obama. The fact is that the superdelegates have never decided who gets the nomination.


----------



## busybee01

Redfish said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also have the polls in 2018 that correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. We also have 3 years of Trump and even Fox polls show that Trump's agenda is unpopular with voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right, average americans hate low unemployment, lowered taxes, higher wages, stronger military, better trade deals.
> 
> sorry but you are an idiot if you believe what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't like Trump which is why his disapproval numbers have always been higher than his approval numbers. Americans don't give Trump much credit with the economy, because unemployment was already low the day Trump entered office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do not speak for "Americans".   You need to stop listening to the liars on CNN and MSNBC.  Trump's approval ratings are higher than obozo's ever were, because he is getting the job done in spite of the corrupt dems and the lying media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the fool. If his poll numbers are so good then how did Republicans lose the House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the party in the whitehouse traditionally loses the congress in the mid year elections.   Trump lost fewer than obama or Bush and he held the senate.   He won, you lost.
Click to expand...


Republicans got clobbered in the suburbs. They lost suburban House seats even in red states such as SC, Texas, and Oklahoma. Republicans were wiped out in Orange County California. Democrats defeated around 30 House Republicans. The fact is that many of these House seats they lost were gerrymandered by Republicans to be Republican.

You have to remember that only a third of the Senate is up for grabs. The states that were up were extremely favorable for Republicans. 8 seats were realistically up for grabs yet Republicans picked up only 2. One of those Republican losses was in Arizona where Trump won in 2016.


----------



## busybee01

eats 


Redfish said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump is catching up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is looking good in these early polls because thats what the media wants,  once the voters see and hear what a buffoon he is those numbers will drop rapidly,  if the dems make him their nominee, they lose, but they also lose with any of the other 20+ clowns that are running.
Click to expand...


We already have a buffoon in the White House. That is why Biden would win.


----------



## Third Party

busybee01 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right, average americans hate low unemployment, lowered taxes, higher wages, stronger military, better trade deals.
> 
> sorry but you are an idiot if you believe what you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't like Trump which is why his disapproval numbers have always been higher than his approval numbers. Americans don't give Trump much credit with the economy, because unemployment was already low the day Trump entered office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do not speak for "Americans".   You need to stop listening to the liars on CNN and MSNBC.  Trump's approval ratings are higher than obozo's ever were, because he is getting the job done in spite of the corrupt dems and the lying media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the fool. If his poll numbers are so good then how did Republicans lose the House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the party in the whitehouse traditionally loses the congress in the mid year elections.   Trump lost fewer than obama or Bush and he held the senate.   He won, you lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans got clobbered in the suburbs. They lost suburban House seats even in red states such as SC, Texas, and Oklahoma. Republicans were wiped out in Orange County California. Democrats defeated around 30 House Republicans. The fact is that many of these House seats they lost were gerrymandered by Republicans to be Republican.
> 
> You have to remember that only a third of the Senate is up for grabs. The states that were up were extremely favorable for Republicans. 8 seats were realistically up for grabs yet Republicans picked up only 2. One of those Republican losses was in Arizona where Trump won in 2016.
Click to expand...

Looks like you can stay home next election, Dems won't need your vote.


----------



## Mike473

busybee01 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rational point is that you have been hoodwinked by polls before.
> Of course it may be a bit optimistic to suggest you have the wherewithal to avoid making the same mistake again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know how the "polls" turned out in 2016, don't we?  Please look at the current betting odds.  Trump is a 4:1 favorite:
> Donald Trump +110
> Joe Biden +450
> Bernie Sanders +700
> Kamala Harris +1200
> Pete Buttgieg +1200
> 
> In case you forgot what the 2016 "polls" and the MSM predictions were, please watch and enjoy:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We also have the polls in 2018 that correctly predicted the Democrat takeover of the House. We also have 3 years of Trump and even Fox polls show that Trump's agenda is unpopular with voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right, average americans hate low unemployment, lowered taxes, higher wages, stronger military, better trade deals.
> 
> sorry but you are an idiot if you believe what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't like Trump which is why his disapproval numbers have always been higher than his approval numbers. Americans don't give Trump much credit with the economy, because unemployment was already low the day Trump entered office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do not speak for "Americans".   You need to stop listening to the liars on CNN and MSNBC.  Trump's approval ratings are higher than obozo's ever were, because he is getting the job done in spite of the corrupt dems and the lying media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the fool. If his poll numbers are so good then how did Republicans lose the House?
Click to expand...


Are you new to politics? In 2016, Trump had a much better showing than either Obama or Clinton did in their first mid term. Both went on to landslide wins. Trump will also. That is the history of 1st midterms with very few exceptions going back 100 years.

As to the polling. Some of it is preposterous. Take the one from today with Biden +12 in NC. No candidate is winning NC by 12 points. That kind of poll should have been scrapped immediately. Not even the best possible case scenario could get Biden that kind of win. Similar to Gillum by 9 in FL. It was completely impossible. I didn't know who would win, but FL is always a very close race. 9 points is not possible. And Texas...come on.

It is clear that many polling companies have agendas. But, I always wondered why they push the bias so far. If they said, Biden +1 or something, I might believe it. But, just like everything else, the Dems and media just go too far.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right, average americans hate low unemployment, lowered taxes, higher wages, stronger military, better trade deals.
> 
> sorry but you are an idiot if you believe what you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't like Trump which is why his disapproval numbers have always been higher than his approval numbers. Americans don't give Trump much credit with the economy, because unemployment was already low the day Trump entered office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do not speak for "Americans".   You need to stop listening to the liars on CNN and MSNBC.  Trump's approval ratings are higher than obozo's ever were, because he is getting the job done in spite of the corrupt dems and the lying media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gallup poll has been measuring Presidential approval ratings since the 1940s, longer than any other company or organization involved in polling. Here is how the Presidents rank:
> 
> *OVERALL AVERAGE APPROVAL RATING WHILE PRESIDENT:*
> 
> John F. Kennedy - 70%
> Dwight D. Eisenhower - 65%
> George H.W. Bush - 61%
> Lyndon B. Johnson - 55%
> Bill Clinton - 55%
> Ronald Reagan - 53%
> George W. Bush - 49%
> Richard Nixon - 49%
> Barack Obama - 48%
> Gerald Ford - 47%
> Jimmy Carter - 46%
> Harry S. Truman - 45%
> *Donald J. Trump - 40%*
> 
> So you see, Trump has the worst average approval rating of any President in history. You can't win given those circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are trying to compare 4 or 8 years with 2 years,  nice try.  show us a comparison of those presidents at the 2 year mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its just the available data on the total time each President has served in office. Some Presidents like JFK did not even finish their first term. Trump is now at the 2.5 year mark. Unless there were to be a radical change in his approval numbers in the last 1.5 years of his term, its likely he will stay at around 40%.
> 
> Truman and Carters numbers would be higher if we just went to the 2.5 year mark for them. Most Presidents tend to start with higher approval numbers and then those erode over time. Trump started low and so far is staying low when it comes to approval numbers.
Click to expand...


But but trump is not 40%

Even with the fraud polls he is at 44%  and rising before the democrats gets proven as traitors by William Barr


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't like Trump which is why his disapproval numbers have always been higher than his approval numbers. Americans don't give Trump much credit with the economy, because unemployment was already low the day Trump entered office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do not speak for "Americans".   You need to stop listening to the liars on CNN and MSNBC.  Trump's approval ratings are higher than obozo's ever were, because he is getting the job done in spite of the corrupt dems and the lying media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gallup poll has been measuring Presidential approval ratings since the 1940s, longer than any other company or organization involved in polling. Here is how the Presidents rank:
> 
> *OVERALL AVERAGE APPROVAL RATING WHILE PRESIDENT:*
> 
> John F. Kennedy - 70%
> Dwight D. Eisenhower - 65%
> George H.W. Bush - 61%
> Lyndon B. Johnson - 55%
> Bill Clinton - 55%
> Ronald Reagan - 53%
> George W. Bush - 49%
> Richard Nixon - 49%
> Barack Obama - 48%
> Gerald Ford - 47%
> Jimmy Carter - 46%
> Harry S. Truman - 45%
> *Donald J. Trump - 40%*
> 
> So you see, Trump has the worst average approval rating of any President in history. You can't win given those circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are trying to compare 4 or 8 years with 2 years,  nice try.  show us a comparison of those presidents at the 2 year mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its just the available data on the total time each President has served in office. Some Presidents like JFK did not even finish their first term. Trump is now at the 2.5 year mark. Unless there were to be a radical change in his approval numbers in the last 1.5 years of his term, its likely he will stay at around 40%.
> 
> Truman and Carters numbers would be higher if we just went to the 2.5 year mark for them. Most Presidents tend to start with higher approval numbers and then those erode over time. Trump started low and so far is staying low when it comes to approval numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But but trump is not 40%
> 
> Even with the fraud polls he is at 44%  and rising before the democrats gets proven as traitors by William Barr
Click to expand...


Trump's average in all the Gallup polls take for his approval since January 20, 2017 is currently at 40%. That is the lowest average of any President in history. While its true he still has 18 months left in his Presidency, its unlikely that 40% average will change at all in the next year in a half. It might go up a couple of percentage points or down a couple of percentage points. Even if it went up a little bit due to improving approval ratings in polling taken in the coming months, his average will likely still place at the bottom of the list of Presidents.


----------



## U2Edge

New poll in for Michigan on the BIDEN VS. TRUMP contest there:

*DETROIT NEWS/WDIV-TV* - June 5, 2019

BIDEN: 53%

TRUMP: 41%


Trump can't win in Wisconsin, Michigan or Pennsylvania in 2020. Biden has solid leads, double digit leads in these states over Trump. Without those states, Trump can't win in 2020.


----------



## U2Edge

Holy Smokes! New poll on the race in TEXAS between BIDEN and TRUMP:

*QUINNIPIAC* - June 5, 2019

BIDEN: 48%

TRUMP: 44%

This is the SECOND poll BIDEN has beaten TRUMP in for the great state of Texas. 

Trump beat BIDEN by just 1 point in a QUINNIPIAC poll from February.  Not looking good for Trump in Texas at all. 

Democrats should be careful though and continue their focus on Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania. Texas is not needed to defeat Trump, but it it happens, GREAT! It certainly looks like TRUMP will have to put up a fight if he wants to keep it. It finally appears the Hispanic demographic is taken over in Texas!

The last the Democrats won Texas was in 1976. The three polls done so far for Texas indicate that it is very vulnerable to flipping Blue in 2020.


----------



## HenryBHough

Two assumptions - perhaps only one of the two (?) underlie this polling:

1.  Women don't vote.

2.  Women like being groped, fondled, and having their hair sniffed.


----------



## U2Edge

Women are a threat to Donald Trump, not to Joe Biden. 

Donald Trump lost the female vote in 2016 for obvious reasons.

Donald Trump by his own admission, goes up to women and simply starts kissing them and grabbing their genitalia. Donald Trump admits going up to women and grabbing their genitalia! He is on RECORD saying that! Its a FACT! He openly approves such behavior towards women and has actively engaged in it himself. He is on RECORD saying this!


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> Holy Smokes! New poll on the race in TEXAS between BIDEN and TRUMP:
> 
> *QUINNIPIAC* - June 5, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 48%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> This is the SECOND poll BIDEN has beaten TRUMP in for the great state of Texas.
> 
> Trump beat BIDEN by just 1 point in a QUINNIPIAC poll from February.  Not looking good for Trump in Texas at all.
> 
> Democrats should be careful though and continue their focus on Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania. Texas is not needed to defeat Trump, but it it happens, GREAT! It certainly looks like TRUMP will have to put up a fight if he wants to keep it. It finally appears the Hispanic demographic is taken over in Texas!
> 
> The last the Democrats won Texas was in 1976. The three polls done so far for Texas indicate that it is very vulnerable to flipping Blue in 2020.




Wrong that's why these are fake polls

Fake polls are designed to be wrong to help the bias and money agenda of the company

Qunipac does not poll likely voters

But instead of non likely voters


Outrageous that is included in any average


----------



## Daryl Hunt

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Smokes! New poll on the race in TEXAS between BIDEN and TRUMP:
> 
> *QUINNIPIAC* - June 5, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 48%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> This is the SECOND poll BIDEN has beaten TRUMP in for the great state of Texas.
> 
> Trump beat BIDEN by just 1 point in a QUINNIPIAC poll from February.  Not looking good for Trump in Texas at all.
> 
> Democrats should be careful though and continue their focus on Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania. Texas is not needed to defeat Trump, but it it happens, GREAT! It certainly looks like TRUMP will have to put up a fight if he wants to keep it. It finally appears the Hispanic demographic is taken over in Texas!
> 
> The last the Democrats won Texas was in 1976. The three polls done so far for Texas indicate that it is very vulnerable to flipping Blue in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong that's why these are fake polls
> 
> Fake polls are designed to be wrong to help the bias and money agenda of the company
> 
> Qunipac does not poll likely voters
> 
> But instead of non likely voters
> 
> 
> Outrageous that is included in any average
Click to expand...


No matter how you cut the cake, even the Women that Biden made feel a bit odd support him.  The ones that Trump violated hate him to no end.  No matter how hard you try and turn Women against Biden, they will always be more against Trump.  That means votes against Trump.  Your Pervert in Charge can't carry the majority of the Womens vote, period.  The only thing you can hope for is for the Women to stay home.  And it looks like that will be unlikely.


----------



## U2Edge

GreenAndBlue said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Smokes! New poll on the race in TEXAS between BIDEN and TRUMP:
> 
> *QUINNIPIAC* - June 5, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 48%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> This is the SECOND poll BIDEN has beaten TRUMP in for the great state of Texas.
> 
> Trump beat BIDEN by just 1 point in a QUINNIPIAC poll from February.  Not looking good for Trump in Texas at all.
> 
> Democrats should be careful though and continue their focus on Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania. Texas is not needed to defeat Trump, but it it happens, GREAT! It certainly looks like TRUMP will have to put up a fight if he wants to keep it. It finally appears the Hispanic demographic is taken over in Texas!
> 
> The last the Democrats won Texas was in 1976. The three polls done so far for Texas indicate that it is very vulnerable to flipping Blue in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong that's why these are fake polls
> 
> Fake polls are designed to be wrong to help the bias and money agenda of the company
> 
> Qunipac does not poll likely voters
> 
> But instead of non likely voters
> 
> 
> Outrageous that is included in any average
Click to expand...


Does not matter. BIDEN should not be leading Trump in a poll of registered voters in Texas, regardless if they are likely voters or not. That fact that BIDEN is, spells trouble for Trump.


----------



## joaquinmiller

The more you know Trump, the less you respect him.  Even in Texas.


----------



## Redfish

busybee01 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> correct, the average dem delegates have zero to say in who the party nominates,  the super delegates control the whole corrupt operation.  typical of the way liberals operate in every aspect of their lives, the rulers rule and everyone else sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016
> Clinton 55%
> Sanders 42
> Nominee: Clinton
> 
> 2004
> Kerry 61%
> Edwards 19
> Nominee: Kerry
> 
> 2000
> Gore 75%
> Bradley 21
> Nominee: Gore
> 
> The only break in this was in 2008 when Clinton edged out Obama by 300,000 votes out of 34 million votes cast. Obama won because he outperforme3d delegate wise in caucus states.
> 
> The average primary voter has a lot to say. and have generally gotten what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> those nominees were selected by the super delegates of the dem party, not the primary voters in the states.  Do you not even know how your party operates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fool and nothing else. Also a liar to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you how your party picks candidates and you call ME a fool and a liar?   Geez dude do some checking about who picks the dem nominees.  Hint: its not the primary voters in each state.  Look up dem super delegates,  you might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not my party. The fact is that you have no clue how the Democrats pick their nominee. You are a liar. In 2008, Hillary Clinton the vast majority of superdelegates. However as Obama won states, they moved from Clinton to Obama. The fact is that the superdelegates have never decided who gets the nomination.
Click to expand...



you are deluding yourself if you think the superdelegates did not select Obozo over clinton and then Clinton over Bernie.   The state primary voters have zero say in who the dems run and that's they way the DNC wants it.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Smokes! New poll on the race in TEXAS between BIDEN and TRUMP:
> 
> *QUINNIPIAC* - June 5, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 48%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> This is the SECOND poll BIDEN has beaten TRUMP in for the great state of Texas.
> 
> Trump beat BIDEN by just 1 point in a QUINNIPIAC poll from February.  Not looking good for Trump in Texas at all.
> 
> Democrats should be careful though and continue their focus on Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania. Texas is not needed to defeat Trump, but it it happens, GREAT! It certainly looks like TRUMP will have to put up a fight if he wants to keep it. It finally appears the Hispanic demographic is taken over in Texas!
> 
> The last the Democrats won Texas was in 1976. The three polls done so far for Texas indicate that it is very vulnerable to flipping Blue in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong that's why these are fake polls
> 
> Fake polls are designed to be wrong to help the bias and money agenda of the company
> 
> Qunipac does not poll likely voters
> 
> But instead of non likely voters
> 
> 
> Outrageous that is included in any average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does not matter. BIDEN should not be leading Trump in a poll of registered voters in Texas, regardless if they are likely voters or not. That fact that BIDEN is, spells trouble for Trump.
Click to expand...



I know that you go to sleep every night hoping for that but its simply not true and you are in for another disappointment in november 2020.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> New poll in for Michigan on the BIDEN VS. TRUMP contest there:
> 
> *DETROIT NEWS/WDIV-TV* - June 5, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 53%
> 
> TRUMP: 41%
> 
> 
> Trump can't win in Wisconsin, Michigan or Pennsylvania in 2020. Biden has solid leads, double digit leads in these states over Trump. Without those states, Trump can't win in 2020.[/QUO
> 
> who did they poll in Michigan?   unemployed in downtown Detroit?   muslims in Dearborn?
> 
> Its amazing that you dont understand that the polls today are designed to influence public opinion rather than to report on it.   Apparently its working on you.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Smokes! New poll on the race in TEXAS between BIDEN and TRUMP:
> 
> *QUINNIPIAC* - June 5, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 48%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> This is the SECOND poll BIDEN has beaten TRUMP in for the great state of Texas.
> 
> Trump beat BIDEN by just 1 point in a QUINNIPIAC poll from February.  Not looking good for Trump in Texas at all.
> 
> Democrats should be careful though and continue their focus on Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania. Texas is not needed to defeat Trump, but it it happens, GREAT! It certainly looks like TRUMP will have to put up a fight if he wants to keep it. It finally appears the Hispanic demographic is taken over in Texas!
> 
> The last the Democrats won Texas was in 1976. The three polls done so far for Texas indicate that it is very vulnerable to flipping Blue in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong that's why these are fake polls
> 
> Fake polls are designed to be wrong to help the bias and money agenda of the company
> 
> Qunipac does not poll likely voters
> 
> But instead of non likely voters
> 
> 
> Outrageous that is included in any average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does not matter. BIDEN should not be leading Trump in a poll of registered voters in Texas, regardless if they are likely voters or not. That fact that BIDEN is, spells trouble for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go to sleep every night hoping for that but its simply not true and you are in for another disappointment in november 2020.
Click to expand...


Is he?  Or .......   Predictions are a bit early.  You may want to hold off until Nov. 8th on that prediction.  Trump isn't done with his most recent damage yet.  And it looks like it's just going to get worse.  Trump can't afford to make any more mistakes.  He's losing the heartland fast and that is what got him elected in the first place.


----------



## Redfish

who did they poll in Michigan? unemployed in downtown Detroit? muslims in Dearborn? 

Its amazing that you dont understand that the polls today are designed to influence public opinion rather than to report on it. Apparently its working on you.


----------



## Redfish

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Smokes! New poll on the race in TEXAS between BIDEN and TRUMP:
> 
> *QUINNIPIAC* - June 5, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 48%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> This is the SECOND poll BIDEN has beaten TRUMP in for the great state of Texas.
> 
> Trump beat BIDEN by just 1 point in a QUINNIPIAC poll from February.  Not looking good for Trump in Texas at all.
> 
> Democrats should be careful though and continue their focus on Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania. Texas is not needed to defeat Trump, but it it happens, GREAT! It certainly looks like TRUMP will have to put up a fight if he wants to keep it. It finally appears the Hispanic demographic is taken over in Texas!
> 
> The last the Democrats won Texas was in 1976. The three polls done so far for Texas indicate that it is very vulnerable to flipping Blue in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong that's why these are fake polls
> 
> Fake polls are designed to be wrong to help the bias and money agenda of the company
> 
> Qunipac does not poll likely voters
> 
> But instead of non likely voters
> 
> 
> Outrageous that is included in any average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does not matter. BIDEN should not be leading Trump in a poll of registered voters in Texas, regardless if they are likely voters or not. That fact that BIDEN is, spells trouble for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go to sleep every night hoping for that but its simply not true and you are in for another disappointment in november 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is he?  Or .......   Predictions are a bit early.  You may want to hold off until Nov. 8th on that prediction.  Trump isn't done with his most recent damage yet.  And it looks like it's just going to get worse.  Trump can't afford to make any more mistakes.  He's losing the heartland fast and that is what got him elected in the first place.
Click to expand...



you should be proud, the lying media has successfully indoctrinated you with their lies,  same lies that they pumped into your head in 2016.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> who did they poll in Michigan? unemployed in downtown Detroit? muslims in Dearborn?
> 
> Its amazing that you dont understand that the polls today are designed to influence public opinion rather than to report on it. Apparently its working on you.



And who would you poll?


----------



## Redfish

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> who did they poll in Michigan? unemployed in downtown Detroit? muslims in Dearborn?
> 
> Its amazing that you dont understand that the polls today are designed to influence public opinion rather than to report on it. Apparently its working on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would you poll?
Click to expand...



its very difficult to do a statistically valid poll of american voters.   I fully understand how the pollsters claim that their tiny samples are representative of every demographic in the USA, but its simply not possible with a sample of around 1000 out of 330,000,000.   its a game, the pollsters get whatever answer those paying them want them to get.   Its not polling, its propaganda no matter which party is doing the polling.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Smokes! New poll on the race in TEXAS between BIDEN and TRUMP:
> 
> *QUINNIPIAC* - June 5, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 48%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> This is the SECOND poll BIDEN has beaten TRUMP in for the great state of Texas.
> 
> Trump beat BIDEN by just 1 point in a QUINNIPIAC poll from February.  Not looking good for Trump in Texas at all.
> 
> Democrats should be careful though and continue their focus on Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania. Texas is not needed to defeat Trump, but it it happens, GREAT! It certainly looks like TRUMP will have to put up a fight if he wants to keep it. It finally appears the Hispanic demographic is taken over in Texas!
> 
> The last the Democrats won Texas was in 1976. The three polls done so far for Texas indicate that it is very vulnerable to flipping Blue in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong that's why these are fake polls
> 
> Fake polls are designed to be wrong to help the bias and money agenda of the company
> 
> Qunipac does not poll likely voters
> 
> But instead of non likely voters
> 
> 
> Outrageous that is included in any average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does not matter. BIDEN should not be leading Trump in a poll of registered voters in Texas, regardless if they are likely voters or not. That fact that BIDEN is, spells trouble for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go to sleep every night hoping for that but its simply not true and you are in for another disappointment in november 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is he?  Or .......   Predictions are a bit early.  You may want to hold off until Nov. 8th on that prediction.  Trump isn't done with his most recent damage yet.  And it looks like it's just going to get worse.  Trump can't afford to make any more mistakes.  He's losing the heartland fast and that is what got him elected in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you should be proud, the lying media has successfully indoctrinated you with their lies,  same lies that they pumped into your head in 2016.
Click to expand...


Really now.  If I agree with you on 100% of everything then I am the smartest person you ever met.  Of course, I would have to be a Pauxsnews robot to do that.  If I deviate from that in any way, I am a drone that only listens to the fake news and am a drone from that.  Newsflash, cupcake, I think for myself.  When Trump does something good, I comment on the good.  But when he does something bonehead, I comment on that as well.  And right now, he's more on the bonehead side of things.  And he's lost a lot of support from the same people that voted him into office in the first place.  All the Dems have to do is to present a reasonable Moderate Candidate that has no or little excess baggage and Trump is sent packing back to NY so that NY can put his sorry ass in Prison and divide what little his real assets are up to pay the various fines and penalties.  We need a respectable President again.  One we can respect.  One that can actually tell a lie without it being so easy to tell it IS a lie.  Really, Dorathy, He didn't see a single protester in Britain, right?  And he drew the largest crowds that loved him.  Yes, he didn't bother to read those loving signs or notice the Trump Baby balloons.  I honestly believe he believes what he says.  We don't need a delusional President.  We need a President that KNOWS when he is lying out his ass.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> who did they poll in Michigan? unemployed in downtown Detroit? muslims in Dearborn?
> 
> Its amazing that you dont understand that the polls today are designed to influence public opinion rather than to report on it. Apparently its working on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would you poll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its very difficult to do a statistically valid poll of american voters.   I fully understand how the pollsters claim that their tiny samples are representative of every demographic in the USA, but its simply not possible with a sample of around 1000 out of 330,000,000.   its a game, the pollsters get whatever answer those paying them want them to get.   Its not polling, its propaganda no matter which party is doing the polling.
Click to expand...


Then you admit that their poll might be correct as much as it might be incorrect.


----------



## Redfish

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong that's why these are fake polls
> 
> Fake polls are designed to be wrong to help the bias and money agenda of the company
> 
> Qunipac does not poll likely voters
> 
> But instead of non likely voters
> 
> 
> Outrageous that is included in any average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does not matter. BIDEN should not be leading Trump in a poll of registered voters in Texas, regardless if they are likely voters or not. That fact that BIDEN is, spells trouble for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go to sleep every night hoping for that but its simply not true and you are in for another disappointment in november 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is he?  Or .......   Predictions are a bit early.  You may want to hold off until Nov. 8th on that prediction.  Trump isn't done with his most recent damage yet.  And it looks like it's just going to get worse.  Trump can't afford to make any more mistakes.  He's losing the heartland fast and that is what got him elected in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you should be proud, the lying media has successfully indoctrinated you with their lies,  same lies that they pumped into your head in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really now.  If I agree with you on 100% of everything then I am the smartest person you ever met.  Of course, I would have to be a Pauxsnews robot to do that.  If I deviate from that in any way, I am a drone that only listens to the fake news and am a drone from that.  Newsflash, cupcake, I think for myself.  When Trump does something good, I comment on the good.  But when he does something bonehead, I comment on that as well.  And right now, he's more on the bonehead side of things.  And he's lost a lot of support from the same people that voted him into office in the first place.  All the Dems have to do is to present a reasonable Moderate Candidate that has no or little excess baggage and Trump is sent packing back to NY so that NY can put his sorry ass in Prison and divide what little his real assets are up to pay the various fines and penalties.  We need a respectable President again.  One we can respect.  One that can actually tell a lie without it being so easy to tell it IS a lie.  Really, Dorathy, He didn't see a single protester in Britain, right?  And he drew the largest crowds that loved him.  Yes, he didn't bother to read those loving signs or notice the Trump Baby balloons.  I honestly believe he believes what he says.  We don't need a delusional President.  We need a President that KNOWS when he is lying out his ass.
Click to expand...



you say all that but you supported obama and clinton, two of the most corrupt people ever to enter DC and two of the biggest liars on the planet.  You are correct, you aren't very smart.


----------



## Redfish

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> who did they poll in Michigan? unemployed in downtown Detroit? muslims in Dearborn?
> 
> Its amazing that you dont understand that the polls today are designed to influence public opinion rather than to report on it. Apparently its working on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would you poll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its very difficult to do a statistically valid poll of american voters.   I fully understand how the pollsters claim that their tiny samples are representative of every demographic in the USA, but its simply not possible with a sample of around 1000 out of 330,000,000.   its a game, the pollsters get whatever answer those paying them want them to get.   Its not polling, its propaganda no matter which party is doing the polling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you admit that their poll might be correct as much as it might be incorrect.
Click to expand...



you would be more accurate with a coin flip than with today's polls.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does not matter. BIDEN should not be leading Trump in a poll of registered voters in Texas, regardless if they are likely voters or not. That fact that BIDEN is, spells trouble for Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go to sleep every night hoping for that but its simply not true and you are in for another disappointment in november 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is he?  Or .......   Predictions are a bit early.  You may want to hold off until Nov. 8th on that prediction.  Trump isn't done with his most recent damage yet.  And it looks like it's just going to get worse.  Trump can't afford to make any more mistakes.  He's losing the heartland fast and that is what got him elected in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you should be proud, the lying media has successfully indoctrinated you with their lies,  same lies that they pumped into your head in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really now.  If I agree with you on 100% of everything then I am the smartest person you ever met.  Of course, I would have to be a Pauxsnews robot to do that.  If I deviate from that in any way, I am a drone that only listens to the fake news and am a drone from that.  Newsflash, cupcake, I think for myself.  When Trump does something good, I comment on the good.  But when he does something bonehead, I comment on that as well.  And right now, he's more on the bonehead side of things.  And he's lost a lot of support from the same people that voted him into office in the first place.  All the Dems have to do is to present a reasonable Moderate Candidate that has no or little excess baggage and Trump is sent packing back to NY so that NY can put his sorry ass in Prison and divide what little his real assets are up to pay the various fines and penalties.  We need a respectable President again.  One we can respect.  One that can actually tell a lie without it being so easy to tell it IS a lie.  Really, Dorathy, He didn't see a single protester in Britain, right?  And he drew the largest crowds that loved him.  Yes, he didn't bother to read those loving signs or notice the Trump Baby balloons.  I honestly believe he believes what he says.  We don't need a delusional President.  We need a President that KNOWS when he is lying out his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you say all that but you supported obama and clinton, two of the most corrupt people ever to enter DC and two of the biggest liars on the planet.  You are correct, you aren't very smart.
Click to expand...


So you give Trump a free ride?  Damn, he's making millions each month off of being President.  No wonder he doesn't want his Presidential pay.  Then he would have to file taxes and we all know how that would end, don't we.  Trump makes every other President in History look like the Second Coming of Christ.  So, no more free rides.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

U2Edge said:


> Women are a threat to Donald Trump, not to Joe Biden.
> 
> Donald Trump lost the female vote in 2016 for obvious reasons.
> 
> Donald Trump by his own admission, goes up to women and simply starts kissing them and grabbing their genitalia. Donald Trump admits going up to women and grabbing their genitalia! He is on RECORD saying that! Its a FACT! He openly approves such behavior towards women and has actively engaged in it himself. He is on RECORD saying this!


None of which is true.  At all.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Tipsycatlover said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women are a threat to Donald Trump, not to Joe Biden.
> 
> Donald Trump lost the female vote in 2016 for obvious reasons.
> 
> Donald Trump by his own admission, goes up to women and simply starts kissing them and grabbing their genitalia. Donald Trump admits going up to women and grabbing their genitalia! He is on RECORD saying that! Its a FACT! He openly approves such behavior towards women and has actively engaged in it himself. He is on RECORD saying this!
> 
> 
> 
> None of which is true.  At all.
Click to expand...


Still giving your Orange One a free ride, I see.  No more free rides.


----------



## edward37

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go to sleep every night hoping for that but its simply not true and you are in for another disappointment in november 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he?  Or .......   Predictions are a bit early.  You may want to hold off until Nov. 8th on that prediction.  Trump isn't done with his most recent damage yet.  And it looks like it's just going to get worse.  Trump can't afford to make any more mistakes.  He's losing the heartland fast and that is what got him elected in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you should be proud, the lying media has successfully indoctrinated you with their lies,  same lies that they pumped into your head in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really now.  If I agree with you on 100% of everything then I am the smartest person you ever met.  Of course, I would have to be a Pauxsnews robot to do that.  If I deviate from that in any way, I am a drone that only listens to the fake news and am a drone from that.  Newsflash, cupcake, I think for myself.  When Trump does something good, I comment on the good.  But when he does something bonehead, I comment on that as well.  And right now, he's more on the bonehead side of things.  And he's lost a lot of support from the same people that voted him into office in the first place.  All the Dems have to do is to present a reasonable Moderate Candidate that has no or little excess baggage and Trump is sent packing back to NY so that NY can put his sorry ass in Prison and divide what little his real assets are up to pay the various fines and penalties.  We need a respectable President again.  One we can respect.  One that can actually tell a lie without it being so easy to tell it IS a lie.  Really, Dorathy, He didn't see a single protester in Britain, right?  And he drew the largest crowds that loved him.  Yes, he didn't bother to read those loving signs or notice the Trump Baby balloons.  I honestly believe he believes what he says.  We don't need a delusional President.  We need a President that KNOWS when he is lying out his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you say all that but you supported obama and clinton, two of the most corrupt people ever to enter DC and two of the biggest liars on the planet.  You are correct, you aren't very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you give Trump a free ride?  Damn, he's making millions each month off of being President.  No wonder he doesn't want his Presidential pay.  Then he would have to file taxes and we all know how that would end, don't we.  Trump makes every other President in History look like the Second Coming of Christ.  So, no more free rides.
Click to expand...

 no pay equals deduction on his taxes   trump does nothing for anyone except himself     ,,,maybe his pay went into his bs charity  that he used to purchase paintings etc etc      guess the thief had to cut that out


----------



## edward37

Tipsycatlover said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women are a threat to Donald Trump, not to Joe Biden.
> 
> Donald Trump lost the female vote in 2016 for obvious reasons.
> 
> Donald Trump by his own admission, goes up to women and simply starts kissing them and grabbing their genitalia. Donald Trump admits going up to women and grabbing their genitalia! He is on RECORD saying that! Its a FACT! He openly approves such behavior towards women and has actively engaged in it himself. He is on RECORD saying this!
> 
> 
> 
> None of which is true.  At all.
Click to expand...

Where are you ? In Siberia?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

edward37 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women are a threat to Donald Trump, not to Joe Biden.
> 
> Donald Trump lost the female vote in 2016 for obvious reasons.
> 
> Donald Trump by his own admission, goes up to women and simply starts kissing them and grabbing their genitalia. Donald Trump admits going up to women and grabbing their genitalia! He is on RECORD saying that! Its a FACT! He openly approves such behavior towards women and has actively engaged in it himself. He is on RECORD saying this!
> 
> 
> 
> None of which is true.  At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you ? In Siberia?
Click to expand...


He may very well be once his Combradski figures out that he's failing in his mission.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

U2Edge said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Smokes! New poll on the race in TEXAS between BIDEN and TRUMP:
> 
> *QUINNIPIAC* - June 5, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 48%
> 
> TRUMP: 44%
> 
> This is the SECOND poll BIDEN has beaten TRUMP in for the great state of Texas.
> 
> Trump beat BIDEN by just 1 point in a QUINNIPIAC poll from February.  Not looking good for Trump in Texas at all.
> 
> Democrats should be careful though and continue their focus on Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania. Texas is not needed to defeat Trump, but it it happens, GREAT! It certainly looks like TRUMP will have to put up a fight if he wants to keep it. It finally appears the Hispanic demographic is taken over in Texas!
> 
> The last the Democrats won Texas was in 1976. The three polls done so far for Texas indicate that it is very vulnerable to flipping Blue in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong that's why these are fake polls
> 
> Fake polls are designed to be wrong to help the bias and money agenda of the company
> 
> Qunipac does not poll likely voters
> 
> But instead of non likely voters
> 
> 
> Outrageous that is included in any average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does not matter. BIDEN should not be leading Trump in a poll of registered voters in Texas, regardless if they are likely voters or not. That fact that BIDEN is, spells trouble for Trump.
Click to expand...


Leading in fake polls does not matter


----------



## Pilot1

U2Edge said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has Trump sold out to Russia?  His ENERGY POLICY alone is destroying their economy, and Putin's income.  We are now the worlds largest producer of oil and a net energy exporter.  Totally against Russian interests.  Their economy is solely based on Oil and Natural Gas revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States became the largest producer of oil and natural gas before Trump was elected. It also had nothing to do with policy but lucky finds with oil shell. Also, being the largest producer does not mean having the largest reserves, nor does it mean having the cheapest means of extraction. The best swing producer with the largest reserves in the ground and the cheapest means of extraction is still Saudi Arabia.
> 
> When were talking about U.S. policy on Russia, were talking about NATO and defending Eastern Europe from a potential Russian attack or invasion. Russia invaded and annexed Crimea from Ukraine in 2014. Trump considered recognizing Crimea as a part of Russia.* Another example of his Pro Russian policies and thoughts.*
> 
> Trump has talked about not defending NATO allies. Does Trump understand what the NATO alliance stands for? There are large threats to NATO in the Baltics. Estonia and Latvia have minority Russian populations, and there is the threat that Russia may attempt to repeat what it did in Ukraine with Crimea, in both Estonia and Latvia. In the meantime, Trump considers abandoning NATO, and not defending various countries in the Alliance. Its crazy, hurts deterrence, which makes war more likely in Europe.
> 
> Trump is largely an isolationist, who believes in protectionism when it comes to trade. Those are outdated ideas that were proven foolish in the first half of the 20th century. At the end of the day, Trump just cares about himself, what will help him make more money, and make him more popular among his base.
Click to expand...


You are either ignorant, lying, or both.  From Leftist CBS last year, July, 2018 when Trump was in office.  We just were PROJECTED to surpass Russia and just surpassed Saudi as the world's largest oil producer.



> The U.S. has nosed ahead of Saudi Arabia and is on pace to surpass Russia to become the world's biggest oil producer for the first time in more than four decades.
> 
> The latest forecast from the U.S. Energy Information Administration predicts U.S. output will grow next year to 11.8 million barrels a day.
> 
> "If the forecast holds, that would make the U.S. the world's leading producer of crude," said Linda Capuano, who heads the agency, a part of the Energy Department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Saudi Arabia and Russia could upend that forecast by boosting their own production. In the face of rising global oil prices, members of the OPEC cartel and a few non-members including Russia agreed last month to ease production caps that had contributed to the run-up in prices.
> 
> * Trending News *
> 
> Trump Defends Tariffs
> Deadly West Point Crash
> SeaWorld Whistleblower
> Job Creation Slows
> President Donald Trump has urged the Saudis to pump more oil to contain rising prices. He tweeted on June 30 that King Salman agreed to boost production "maybe up to 2,000,000 barrels." The White House later clarified that the king said his country has a reserve of 2 million barrels a day that could be tapped "if and when necessary."
> 
> The idea that the U.S. could ever again become the world's top oil producer once seemed preposterous.
> 
> "A decade ago the only question was how fast would U.S. production go down," said Daniel Yergin, author of several books about the oil industry including a history, "The Prize." The rebound of U.S. output "has made a huge difference. If this had not happened, we would have had a severe shortage of world oil," he said.
> 
> The United States led the world in oil production for much of the 20th century, but the Soviet Union surpassed America in 1974, and Saudi Arabia did the same in 1976, according to Energy Department figures.
> 
> By the end of the 1970s the USSR was producing one-third more oil than the U.S.; by the end of the 1980s, Soviet output was nearly double that of the U.S.
> 
> The last decade or so has seen a revolution in American energy production, however, led by techniques including hydraulic fracturing, or fracking, and horizontal drilling.
> 
> Those innovations — and the breakup of the Soviet Union — helped the U.S. narrow the gap. Last year, Russia produced more than 10.3 million barrels a day, Saudi Arabia pumped just under 10 million, and the U.S. came in under 9.4 million barrels a day, according to U.S. government figures.
> 
> The U.S. has been pumping more than 10 million barrels a day on average since February, and probably pumped about 10.9 million barrels a day in June, up from 10.8 million in May, the energy agency said Tuesday in its latest short-term outlook.
> 
> According to the Energy Department, the U.S. edged ahead of Saudi Arabia in February and stayed there in March; both trailed Russia.
> 
> Capuano's agency forecast that U.S. crude output will average 10.8 million barrels a day for all of 2018 and 11.8 million barrels a day in 2019. The current U.S. record for a full year is 9.6 million barrels a day in 1970.
> 
> The trend of rising U.S. output prompted Fatih Birol, executive director of the International Energy Agency, to predict this spring that the U.S. would leapfrog Russia and become the world's largest producer by next year — if not sooner.
> 
> One potential obstacle for U.S. drillers is a bottleneck of pipeline capacity to ship oil from the Permian Basin of Texas and New Mexico to ports and refineries.
> 
> "They are growing the production but they can't get it out of the area fast enough because of pipeline constraints," said Jim Rittersbusch, a consultant to oil traders.
> 
> Some analysts believe that Permian production could decline, or at least grow more slowly, in 2019 or 2020 as energy companies move from their best acreage to more marginal areas.
> 
> First published on July 13, 2018 / 4:12 PM
> 
> © 2018 CBS Interactive Inc. All Rights Reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed. The Associated Press contributed to this report.



U.S. is on track to become the world's biggest oil producer


----------



## Redfish

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go to sleep every night hoping for that but its simply not true and you are in for another disappointment in november 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he?  Or .......   Predictions are a bit early.  You may want to hold off until Nov. 8th on that prediction.  Trump isn't done with his most recent damage yet.  And it looks like it's just going to get worse.  Trump can't afford to make any more mistakes.  He's losing the heartland fast and that is what got him elected in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you should be proud, the lying media has successfully indoctrinated you with their lies,  same lies that they pumped into your head in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really now.  If I agree with you on 100% of everything then I am the smartest person you ever met.  Of course, I would have to be a Pauxsnews robot to do that.  If I deviate from that in any way, I am a drone that only listens to the fake news and am a drone from that.  Newsflash, cupcake, I think for myself.  When Trump does something good, I comment on the good.  But when he does something bonehead, I comment on that as well.  And right now, he's more on the bonehead side of things.  And he's lost a lot of support from the same people that voted him into office in the first place.  All the Dems have to do is to present a reasonable Moderate Candidate that has no or little excess baggage and Trump is sent packing back to NY so that NY can put his sorry ass in Prison and divide what little his real assets are up to pay the various fines and penalties.  We need a respectable President again.  One we can respect.  One that can actually tell a lie without it being so easy to tell it IS a lie.  Really, Dorathy, He didn't see a single protester in Britain, right?  And he drew the largest crowds that loved him.  Yes, he didn't bother to read those loving signs or notice the Trump Baby balloons.  I honestly believe he believes what he says.  We don't need a delusional President.  We need a President that KNOWS when he is lying out his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you say all that but you supported obama and clinton, two of the most corrupt people ever to enter DC and two of the biggest liars on the planet.  You are correct, you aren't very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you give Trump a free ride?  Damn, he's making millions each month off of being President.  No wonder he doesn't want his Presidential pay.  Then he would have to file taxes and we all know how that would end, don't we.  Trump makes every other President in History look like the Second Coming of Christ.  So, no more free rides.
Click to expand...



tell us exactly how he is "making millions each month off of being president".   Give us the benefit of your intimate knowledge of Trump's financial situation.   Are you also saying that he does not file taxes?   then how did Maddow get a copy of his 05 return and why are the dems trying so hard to get his recent ones?  

Its OK if you don't like him, thats just fine.  But the continual lying just makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## Redfish

edward37 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he?  Or .......   Predictions are a bit early.  You may want to hold off until Nov. 8th on that prediction.  Trump isn't done with his most recent damage yet.  And it looks like it's just going to get worse.  Trump can't afford to make any more mistakes.  He's losing the heartland fast and that is what got him elected in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should be proud, the lying media has successfully indoctrinated you with their lies,  same lies that they pumped into your head in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really now.  If I agree with you on 100% of everything then I am the smartest person you ever met.  Of course, I would have to be a Pauxsnews robot to do that.  If I deviate from that in any way, I am a drone that only listens to the fake news and am a drone from that.  Newsflash, cupcake, I think for myself.  When Trump does something good, I comment on the good.  But when he does something bonehead, I comment on that as well.  And right now, he's more on the bonehead side of things.  And he's lost a lot of support from the same people that voted him into office in the first place.  All the Dems have to do is to present a reasonable Moderate Candidate that has no or little excess baggage and Trump is sent packing back to NY so that NY can put his sorry ass in Prison and divide what little his real assets are up to pay the various fines and penalties.  We need a respectable President again.  One we can respect.  One that can actually tell a lie without it being so easy to tell it IS a lie.  Really, Dorathy, He didn't see a single protester in Britain, right?  And he drew the largest crowds that loved him.  Yes, he didn't bother to read those loving signs or notice the Trump Baby balloons.  I honestly believe he believes what he says.  We don't need a delusional President.  We need a President that KNOWS when he is lying out his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you say all that but you supported obama and clinton, two of the most corrupt people ever to enter DC and two of the biggest liars on the planet.  You are correct, you aren't very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you give Trump a free ride?  Damn, he's making millions each month off of being President.  No wonder he doesn't want his Presidential pay.  Then he would have to file taxes and we all know how that would end, don't we.  Trump makes every other President in History look like the Second Coming of Christ.  So, no more free rides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no pay equals deduction on his taxes   trump does nothing for anyone except himself     ,,,maybe his pay went into his bs charity  that he used to purchase paintings etc etc      guess the thief had to cut that out
Click to expand...



so now you are an expert on the US tax code?   Tell us how not taking ones pay creates a deduction.  I can't wait to hear this.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he?  Or .......   Predictions are a bit early.  You may want to hold off until Nov. 8th on that prediction.  Trump isn't done with his most recent damage yet.  And it looks like it's just going to get worse.  Trump can't afford to make any more mistakes.  He's losing the heartland fast and that is what got him elected in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should be proud, the lying media has successfully indoctrinated you with their lies,  same lies that they pumped into your head in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really now.  If I agree with you on 100% of everything then I am the smartest person you ever met.  Of course, I would have to be a Pauxsnews robot to do that.  If I deviate from that in any way, I am a drone that only listens to the fake news and am a drone from that.  Newsflash, cupcake, I think for myself.  When Trump does something good, I comment on the good.  But when he does something bonehead, I comment on that as well.  And right now, he's more on the bonehead side of things.  And he's lost a lot of support from the same people that voted him into office in the first place.  All the Dems have to do is to present a reasonable Moderate Candidate that has no or little excess baggage and Trump is sent packing back to NY so that NY can put his sorry ass in Prison and divide what little his real assets are up to pay the various fines and penalties.  We need a respectable President again.  One we can respect.  One that can actually tell a lie without it being so easy to tell it IS a lie.  Really, Dorathy, He didn't see a single protester in Britain, right?  And he drew the largest crowds that loved him.  Yes, he didn't bother to read those loving signs or notice the Trump Baby balloons.  I honestly believe he believes what he says.  We don't need a delusional President.  We need a President that KNOWS when he is lying out his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you say all that but you supported obama and clinton, two of the most corrupt people ever to enter DC and two of the biggest liars on the planet.  You are correct, you aren't very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you give Trump a free ride?  Damn, he's making millions each month off of being President.  No wonder he doesn't want his Presidential pay.  Then he would have to file taxes and we all know how that would end, don't we.  Trump makes every other President in History look like the Second Coming of Christ.  So, no more free rides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> tell us exactly how he is "making millions each month off of being president".   Give us the benefit of your intimate knowledge of Trump's financial situation.   Are you also saying that he does not file taxes?   then how did Maddow get a copy of his 05 return and why are the dems trying so hard to get his recent ones?
> 
> Its OK if you don't like him, thats just fine.  But the continual lying just makes you look like an idiot.
Click to expand...


Okay, sit down, shut up and listen.  Too bad an Educator didn't do that approach to you early on.

Trump meets with a dignitary from another nation.  He meets in one of Trumps controlled "Resorts".  Now we start adding the cost to the US Government.

Trump's lodging and assundries well over a million
Trumps travel (he could have done this in the Whitehouse where no Travel Expense would have occurred)
Trumps Entourage (SS, support, food services, etc.) housing, transportation, etc.
Then there is the money that the local cities and counties charge for security
And that is just for Trump,himself.

Then there is the Dignitaries which also runs well over a million.
Same goes as for Trump.  Everything they do will be charged back to the US taxpayer.

And where does all this money go?  Directly into Trump Industries.  There is a reason Trump spends so much time in Maro Largo.  Or why he spent as many days in his Irish Golf Resort as he did with the British Monarchy.  

You seem to think that it's just Trump that is visiting his Fun Places but it's whole troop of other support people that go with him and they have to have lodging, etc. as well.  Considering he's gone 2 our of 7 days a week to these "Resorts" he's costing the Tax Payer Millions each month and Trump Industries gets to keep most of it.

At his age, he doesn't have to file federal income tax if he has no income.  Or they will just overlook it since he would have zero tax liabilities anyway.  He can file a 1040EZ with nothing but zeroes on it and probably has since becoming President by not accepting this Presidential Pay.  He has NO income and lives off a trust.  But in reality, he makes millions a month off of the US Taxpayer.  

He's a friggin crook.  One that makes even the most brazen Wall Street Crook look like a Choir Boy.


----------



## Redfish

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should be proud, the lying media has successfully indoctrinated you with their lies,  same lies that they pumped into your head in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really now.  If I agree with you on 100% of everything then I am the smartest person you ever met.  Of course, I would have to be a Pauxsnews robot to do that.  If I deviate from that in any way, I am a drone that only listens to the fake news and am a drone from that.  Newsflash, cupcake, I think for myself.  When Trump does something good, I comment on the good.  But when he does something bonehead, I comment on that as well.  And right now, he's more on the bonehead side of things.  And he's lost a lot of support from the same people that voted him into office in the first place.  All the Dems have to do is to present a reasonable Moderate Candidate that has no or little excess baggage and Trump is sent packing back to NY so that NY can put his sorry ass in Prison and divide what little his real assets are up to pay the various fines and penalties.  We need a respectable President again.  One we can respect.  One that can actually tell a lie without it being so easy to tell it IS a lie.  Really, Dorathy, He didn't see a single protester in Britain, right?  And he drew the largest crowds that loved him.  Yes, he didn't bother to read those loving signs or notice the Trump Baby balloons.  I honestly believe he believes what he says.  We don't need a delusional President.  We need a President that KNOWS when he is lying out his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you say all that but you supported obama and clinton, two of the most corrupt people ever to enter DC and two of the biggest liars on the planet.  You are correct, you aren't very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you give Trump a free ride?  Damn, he's making millions each month off of being President.  No wonder he doesn't want his Presidential pay.  Then he would have to file taxes and we all know how that would end, don't we.  Trump makes every other President in History look like the Second Coming of Christ.  So, no more free rides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> tell us exactly how he is "making millions each month off of being president".   Give us the benefit of your intimate knowledge of Trump's financial situation.   Are you also saying that he does not file taxes?   then how did Maddow get a copy of his 05 return and why are the dems trying so hard to get his recent ones?
> 
> Its OK if you don't like him, thats just fine.  But the continual lying just makes you look like an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, sit down, shut up and listen.  Too bad an Educator didn't do that approach to you early on.
> 
> Trump meets with a dignitary from another nation.  He meets in one of Trumps controlled "Resorts".  Now we start adding the cost to the US Government.
> 
> Trump's lodging and assundries well over a million
> Trumps travel (he could have done this in the Whitehouse where no Travel Expense would have occurred)
> Trumps Entourage (SS, support, food services, etc.) housing, transportation, etc.
> Then there is the money that the local cities and counties charge for security
> And that is just for Trump,himself.
> 
> Then there is the Dignitaries which also runs well over a million.
> Same goes as for Trump.  Everything they do will be charged back to the US taxpayer.
> 
> And where does all this money go?  Directly into Trump Industries.  There is a reason Trump spends so much time in Maro Largo.  Or why he spent as many days in his Irish Golf Resort as he did with the British Monarchy.
> 
> You seem to think that it's just Trump that is visiting his Fun Places but it's whole troop of other support people that go with him and they have to have lodging, etc. as well.  Considering he's gone 2 our of 7 days a week to these "Resorts" he's costing the Tax Payer Millions each month and Trump Industries gets to keep most of it.
> 
> At his age, he doesn't have to file federal income tax if he has no income.  Or they will just overlook it since he would have zero tax liabilities anyway.  He can file a 1040EZ with nothing but zeroes on it and probably has since becoming President by not accepting this Presidential Pay.  He has NO income and lives off a trust.  But in reality, he makes millions a month off of the US Taxpayer.
> 
> He's a friggin crook.  One that makes even the most brazen Wall Street Crook look like a Choir Boy.
Click to expand...



LOL,   did you have those same complaints when Obama took his huge entourage to Hawaii every year?  or when Michelle took her kids and a few hundred others to Europe on our expense?   

When any president travels it is expensive because the president needs security and needs to be in contact with the entire government 24/7.   At least when Trump goes to Mara Lago or Bush went to his ranch in Texas we didnt have to pay rent for their lodging.

Back to the OP,  if you want to believe that old sleepy Joe can beat Trump, go right ahead, you seem very good at ignorance.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really now.  If I agree with you on 100% of everything then I am the smartest person you ever met.  Of course, I would have to be a Pauxsnews robot to do that.  If I deviate from that in any way, I am a drone that only listens to the fake news and am a drone from that.  Newsflash, cupcake, I think for myself.  When Trump does something good, I comment on the good.  But when he does something bonehead, I comment on that as well.  And right now, he's more on the bonehead side of things.  And he's lost a lot of support from the same people that voted him into office in the first place.  All the Dems have to do is to present a reasonable Moderate Candidate that has no or little excess baggage and Trump is sent packing back to NY so that NY can put his sorry ass in Prison and divide what little his real assets are up to pay the various fines and penalties.  We need a respectable President again.  One we can respect.  One that can actually tell a lie without it being so easy to tell it IS a lie.  Really, Dorathy, He didn't see a single protester in Britain, right?  And he drew the largest crowds that loved him.  Yes, he didn't bother to read those loving signs or notice the Trump Baby balloons.  I honestly believe he believes what he says.  We don't need a delusional President.  We need a President that KNOWS when he is lying out his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you say all that but you supported obama and clinton, two of the most corrupt people ever to enter DC and two of the biggest liars on the planet.  You are correct, you aren't very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you give Trump a free ride?  Damn, he's making millions each month off of being President.  No wonder he doesn't want his Presidential pay.  Then he would have to file taxes and we all know how that would end, don't we.  Trump makes every other President in History look like the Second Coming of Christ.  So, no more free rides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> tell us exactly how he is "making millions each month off of being president".   Give us the benefit of your intimate knowledge of Trump's financial situation.   Are you also saying that he does not file taxes?   then how did Maddow get a copy of his 05 return and why are the dems trying so hard to get his recent ones?
> 
> Its OK if you don't like him, thats just fine.  But the continual lying just makes you look like an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, sit down, shut up and listen.  Too bad an Educator didn't do that approach to you early on.
> 
> Trump meets with a dignitary from another nation.  He meets in one of Trumps controlled "Resorts".  Now we start adding the cost to the US Government.
> 
> Trump's lodging and assundries well over a million
> Trumps travel (he could have done this in the Whitehouse where no Travel Expense would have occurred)
> Trumps Entourage (SS, support, food services, etc.) housing, transportation, etc.
> Then there is the money that the local cities and counties charge for security
> And that is just for Trump,himself.
> 
> Then there is the Dignitaries which also runs well over a million.
> Same goes as for Trump.  Everything they do will be charged back to the US taxpayer.
> 
> And where does all this money go?  Directly into Trump Industries.  There is a reason Trump spends so much time in Maro Largo.  Or why he spent as many days in his Irish Golf Resort as he did with the British Monarchy.
> 
> You seem to think that it's just Trump that is visiting his Fun Places but it's whole troop of other support people that go with him and they have to have lodging, etc. as well.  Considering he's gone 2 our of 7 days a week to these "Resorts" he's costing the Tax Payer Millions each month and Trump Industries gets to keep most of it.
> 
> At his age, he doesn't have to file federal income tax if he has no income.  Or they will just overlook it since he would have zero tax liabilities anyway.  He can file a 1040EZ with nothing but zeroes on it and probably has since becoming President by not accepting this Presidential Pay.  He has NO income and lives off a trust.  But in reality, he makes millions a month off of the US Taxpayer.
> 
> He's a friggin crook.  One that makes even the most brazen Wall Street Crook look like a Choir Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,   did you have those same complaints when Obama took his huge entourage to Hawaii every year?  or when Michelle took her kids and a few hundred others to Europe on our expense?
> 
> When any president travels it is expensive because the president needs security and needs to be in contact with the entire government 24/7.   At least when Trump goes to Mara Lago or Bush went to his ranch in Texas we didnt have to pay rent for their lodging.
> 
> Back to the OP,  if you want to believe that old sleepy Joe can beat Trump, go right ahead, you seem very good at ignorance.
Click to expand...


Trump spends almost as much time traveling to those fun filled Trump Industries "Disney Land" places as he does staying at the White House.  And when he's at those fun places, the bills at the white house continue to have to be paid.  And the new bills acrewed at the Fun Places are paid to trump industries by the Tax Payers as well as the added expenses.  He could easily meet with the "Crowned Prince of  Wherever" in Washington DC where almost no additional funds would be required outside of the Princes expenses.  Instead, Trump Industries (as in Trump) charges millions each month to the Tax Payer for those services and extra charges.  He's the most expensive President in History.  In fact, he's cost more than all the other Presidents put together.

That being said, I don't know if Biden will be the nominee.  We may not have been introduced to the real one yet.   As one person said, 4 years ago, Trump had not announced he was running and look at where he is right now.


----------



## Redfish

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> you say all that but you supported obama and clinton, two of the most corrupt people ever to enter DC and two of the biggest liars on the planet.  You are correct, you aren't very smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you give Trump a free ride?  Damn, he's making millions each month off of being President.  No wonder he doesn't want his Presidential pay.  Then he would have to file taxes and we all know how that would end, don't we.  Trump makes every other President in History look like the Second Coming of Christ.  So, no more free rides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> tell us exactly how he is "making millions each month off of being president".   Give us the benefit of your intimate knowledge of Trump's financial situation.   Are you also saying that he does not file taxes?   then how did Maddow get a copy of his 05 return and why are the dems trying so hard to get his recent ones?
> 
> Its OK if you don't like him, thats just fine.  But the continual lying just makes you look like an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, sit down, shut up and listen.  Too bad an Educator didn't do that approach to you early on.
> 
> Trump meets with a dignitary from another nation.  He meets in one of Trumps controlled "Resorts".  Now we start adding the cost to the US Government.
> 
> Trump's lodging and assundries well over a million
> Trumps travel (he could have done this in the Whitehouse where no Travel Expense would have occurred)
> Trumps Entourage (SS, support, food services, etc.) housing, transportation, etc.
> Then there is the money that the local cities and counties charge for security
> And that is just for Trump,himself.
> 
> Then there is the Dignitaries which also runs well over a million.
> Same goes as for Trump.  Everything they do will be charged back to the US taxpayer.
> 
> And where does all this money go?  Directly into Trump Industries.  There is a reason Trump spends so much time in Maro Largo.  Or why he spent as many days in his Irish Golf Resort as he did with the British Monarchy.
> 
> You seem to think that it's just Trump that is visiting his Fun Places but it's whole troop of other support people that go with him and they have to have lodging, etc. as well.  Considering he's gone 2 our of 7 days a week to these "Resorts" he's costing the Tax Payer Millions each month and Trump Industries gets to keep most of it.
> 
> At his age, he doesn't have to file federal income tax if he has no income.  Or they will just overlook it since he would have zero tax liabilities anyway.  He can file a 1040EZ with nothing but zeroes on it and probably has since becoming President by not accepting this Presidential Pay.  He has NO income and lives off a trust.  But in reality, he makes millions a month off of the US Taxpayer.
> 
> He's a friggin crook.  One that makes even the most brazen Wall Street Crook look like a Choir Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,   did you have those same complaints when Obama took his huge entourage to Hawaii every year?  or when Michelle took her kids and a few hundred others to Europe on our expense?
> 
> When any president travels it is expensive because the president needs security and needs to be in contact with the entire government 24/7.   At least when Trump goes to Mara Lago or Bush went to his ranch in Texas we didnt have to pay rent for their lodging.
> 
> Back to the OP,  if you want to believe that old sleepy Joe can beat Trump, go right ahead, you seem very good at ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump spends almost as much time traveling to those fun filled Trump Industries "Disney Land" places as he does staying at the White House.  And when he's at those fun places, the bills at the white house continue to have to be paid.  And the new bills acrewed at the Fun Places are paid to trump industries by the Tax Payers as well as the added expenses.  He could easily meet with the "Crowned Prince of  Wherever" in Washington DC where almost no additional funds would be required outside of the Princes expenses.  Instead, Trump Industries (as in Trump) charges millions each month to the Tax Payer for those services and extra charges.  He's the most expensive President in History.  In fact, he's cost more than all the other Presidents put together.
> 
> That being said, I don't know if Biden will be the nominee.  We may not have been introduced to the real one yet.   As one person said, 4 years ago, Trump had not announced he was running and look at where he is right now.
Click to expand...



which president did not incur those kinds of expenses in order to meet with foreign rulers?   Are you happy that we paid for Obozo's annual vacations at a Hawaii mansion?   How about Michelle's trips to europe with her entourage of hundreds, all on our tab?

your expense argument is dumb and has no basis in fact.   Your hate has made you stupid.

Trump's kids and their families paid their own expenses to the UK and France,  did you know that?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you give Trump a free ride?  Damn, he's making millions each month off of being President.  No wonder he doesn't want his Presidential pay.  Then he would have to file taxes and we all know how that would end, don't we.  Trump makes every other President in History look like the Second Coming of Christ.  So, no more free rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell us exactly how he is "making millions each month off of being president".   Give us the benefit of your intimate knowledge of Trump's financial situation.   Are you also saying that he does not file taxes?   then how did Maddow get a copy of his 05 return and why are the dems trying so hard to get his recent ones?
> 
> Its OK if you don't like him, thats just fine.  But the continual lying just makes you look like an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, sit down, shut up and listen.  Too bad an Educator didn't do that approach to you early on.
> 
> Trump meets with a dignitary from another nation.  He meets in one of Trumps controlled "Resorts".  Now we start adding the cost to the US Government.
> 
> Trump's lodging and assundries well over a million
> Trumps travel (he could have done this in the Whitehouse where no Travel Expense would have occurred)
> Trumps Entourage (SS, support, food services, etc.) housing, transportation, etc.
> Then there is the money that the local cities and counties charge for security
> And that is just for Trump,himself.
> 
> Then there is the Dignitaries which also runs well over a million.
> Same goes as for Trump.  Everything they do will be charged back to the US taxpayer.
> 
> And where does all this money go?  Directly into Trump Industries.  There is a reason Trump spends so much time in Maro Largo.  Or why he spent as many days in his Irish Golf Resort as he did with the British Monarchy.
> 
> You seem to think that it's just Trump that is visiting his Fun Places but it's whole troop of other support people that go with him and they have to have lodging, etc. as well.  Considering he's gone 2 our of 7 days a week to these "Resorts" he's costing the Tax Payer Millions each month and Trump Industries gets to keep most of it.
> 
> At his age, he doesn't have to file federal income tax if he has no income.  Or they will just overlook it since he would have zero tax liabilities anyway.  He can file a 1040EZ with nothing but zeroes on it and probably has since becoming President by not accepting this Presidential Pay.  He has NO income and lives off a trust.  But in reality, he makes millions a month off of the US Taxpayer.
> 
> He's a friggin crook.  One that makes even the most brazen Wall Street Crook look like a Choir Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,   did you have those same complaints when Obama took his huge entourage to Hawaii every year?  or when Michelle took her kids and a few hundred others to Europe on our expense?
> 
> When any president travels it is expensive because the president needs security and needs to be in contact with the entire government 24/7.   At least when Trump goes to Mara Lago or Bush went to his ranch in Texas we didnt have to pay rent for their lodging.
> 
> Back to the OP,  if you want to believe that old sleepy Joe can beat Trump, go right ahead, you seem very good at ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump spends almost as much time traveling to those fun filled Trump Industries "Disney Land" places as he does staying at the White House.  And when he's at those fun places, the bills at the white house continue to have to be paid.  And the new bills acrewed at the Fun Places are paid to trump industries by the Tax Payers as well as the added expenses.  He could easily meet with the "Crowned Prince of  Wherever" in Washington DC where almost no additional funds would be required outside of the Princes expenses.  Instead, Trump Industries (as in Trump) charges millions each month to the Tax Payer for those services and extra charges.  He's the most expensive President in History.  In fact, he's cost more than all the other Presidents put together.
> 
> That being said, I don't know if Biden will be the nominee.  We may not have been introduced to the real one yet.   As one person said, 4 years ago, Trump had not announced he was running and look at where he is right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which president did not incur those kinds of expenses in order to meet with foreign rulers?   Are you happy that we paid for Obozo's annual vacations at a Hawaii mansion?   How about Michelle's trips to europe with her entourage of hundreds, all on our tab?
> 
> your expense argument is dumb and has no basis in fact.   Your hate has made you stupid.
> 
> Trump's kids and their families paid their own expenses to the UK and France,  did you know that?
Click to expand...


Margo Largo is not over seas.  Stopping off in Ireland to use a short meeting with the leader of Ireland just so he can do 2 days of Gold at one of his Trump Industries Golf Courses is like other Presidents?  You are doing it again.  You are giving Trump a free ride.  The more free rides you give him the more he's going to demand more free rides.  At what point are you going to say, "Enough".

You didn't figure in the cost of the Trump Clans security and other expenses.

VERIFY: Did U.S. taxpayers pay for Trump's adult children to travel to the U.K.?

_*Still, U.S. taxpayers will have to cover things like Secret Service protection and lodging for those agents.

So we can Verify, no, Trump’s adult children without White House badges are paying for themselves. But the bill for Secret Service detail is on American people. 
*_
_*Employing a line of bodyguards can get pricey. Between January - February 2017, Donald Jr. and Eric Trump traveled on three occasions to Uruguay, the Dominican Republic and the United Arab Emirates; their combined security detail cost $396,000, according to Government Accountability Office data.*_

And those trips were Trump Industry Business trips.  Ivanka and Jerod are both part of the State Department so all their expenses are paid no matter where they travel as well as their security team.  

If Eric and Don Jr. travel to another city, the Security team has to go as well and the Security Team's expenses has to be paid for lodging, etc. above and beyond the normal day to day cost.  And where do they stay?  Trump Industries controlled Lodgings and other Fun Places.  And the money keeps rolling in.

And I think we have yet to meet the real Democratic Candidate.  Kind of drive you crazy, don't it.  I would like to thank Biden for really driving you off your rails.  Get it out of your system.


----------



## U2Edge

Trump is getting crushed by BIDEN again in another national poll released by* QUINNIPIAC* on June 11, 2019:

BIDEN: 53%

TRUMP: 40%


----------



## Redfish

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell us exactly how he is "making millions each month off of being president".   Give us the benefit of your intimate knowledge of Trump's financial situation.   Are you also saying that he does not file taxes?   then how did Maddow get a copy of his 05 return and why are the dems trying so hard to get his recent ones?
> 
> Its OK if you don't like him, thats just fine.  But the continual lying just makes you look like an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, sit down, shut up and listen.  Too bad an Educator didn't do that approach to you early on.
> 
> Trump meets with a dignitary from another nation.  He meets in one of Trumps controlled "Resorts".  Now we start adding the cost to the US Government.
> 
> Trump's lodging and assundries well over a million
> Trumps travel (he could have done this in the Whitehouse where no Travel Expense would have occurred)
> Trumps Entourage (SS, support, food services, etc.) housing, transportation, etc.
> Then there is the money that the local cities and counties charge for security
> And that is just for Trump,himself.
> 
> Then there is the Dignitaries which also runs well over a million.
> Same goes as for Trump.  Everything they do will be charged back to the US taxpayer.
> 
> And where does all this money go?  Directly into Trump Industries.  There is a reason Trump spends so much time in Maro Largo.  Or why he spent as many days in his Irish Golf Resort as he did with the British Monarchy.
> 
> You seem to think that it's just Trump that is visiting his Fun Places but it's whole troop of other support people that go with him and they have to have lodging, etc. as well.  Considering he's gone 2 our of 7 days a week to these "Resorts" he's costing the Tax Payer Millions each month and Trump Industries gets to keep most of it.
> 
> At his age, he doesn't have to file federal income tax if he has no income.  Or they will just overlook it since he would have zero tax liabilities anyway.  He can file a 1040EZ with nothing but zeroes on it and probably has since becoming President by not accepting this Presidential Pay.  He has NO income and lives off a trust.  But in reality, he makes millions a month off of the US Taxpayer.
> 
> He's a friggin crook.  One that makes even the most brazen Wall Street Crook look like a Choir Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,   did you have those same complaints when Obama took his huge entourage to Hawaii every year?  or when Michelle took her kids and a few hundred others to Europe on our expense?
> 
> When any president travels it is expensive because the president needs security and needs to be in contact with the entire government 24/7.   At least when Trump goes to Mara Lago or Bush went to his ranch in Texas we didnt have to pay rent for their lodging.
> 
> Back to the OP,  if you want to believe that old sleepy Joe can beat Trump, go right ahead, you seem very good at ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump spends almost as much time traveling to those fun filled Trump Industries "Disney Land" places as he does staying at the White House.  And when he's at those fun places, the bills at the white house continue to have to be paid.  And the new bills acrewed at the Fun Places are paid to trump industries by the Tax Payers as well as the added expenses.  He could easily meet with the "Crowned Prince of  Wherever" in Washington DC where almost no additional funds would be required outside of the Princes expenses.  Instead, Trump Industries (as in Trump) charges millions each month to the Tax Payer for those services and extra charges.  He's the most expensive President in History.  In fact, he's cost more than all the other Presidents put together.
> 
> That being said, I don't know if Biden will be the nominee.  We may not have been introduced to the real one yet.   As one person said, 4 years ago, Trump had not announced he was running and look at where he is right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which president did not incur those kinds of expenses in order to meet with foreign rulers?   Are you happy that we paid for Obozo's annual vacations at a Hawaii mansion?   How about Michelle's trips to europe with her entourage of hundreds, all on our tab?
> 
> your expense argument is dumb and has no basis in fact.   Your hate has made you stupid.
> 
> Trump's kids and their families paid their own expenses to the UK and France,  did you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Margo Largo is not over seas.  Stopping off in Ireland to use a short meeting with the leader of Ireland just so he can do 2 days of Gold at one of his Trump Industries Golf Courses is like other Presidents?  You are doing it again.  You are giving Trump a free ride.  The more free rides you give him the more he's going to demand more free rides.  At what point are you going to say, "Enough".
> 
> You didn't figure in the cost of the Trump Clans security and other expenses.
> 
> VERIFY: Did U.S. taxpayers pay for Trump's adult children to travel to the U.K.?
> 
> _*Still, U.S. taxpayers will have to cover things like Secret Service protection and lodging for those agents.
> 
> So we can Verify, no, Trump’s adult children without White House badges are paying for themselves. But the bill for Secret Service detail is on American people.
> *_
> _*Employing a line of bodyguards can get pricey. Between January - February 2017, Donald Jr. and Eric Trump traveled on three occasions to Uruguay, the Dominican Republic and the United Arab Emirates; their combined security detail cost $396,000, according to Government Accountability Office data.*_
> 
> And those trips were Trump Industry Business trips.  Ivanka and Jerod are both part of the State Department so all their expenses are paid no matter where they travel as well as their security team.
> 
> If Eric and Don Jr. travel to another city, the Security team has to go as well and the Security Team's expenses has to be paid for lodging, etc. above and beyond the normal day to day cost.  And where do they stay?  Trump Industries controlled Lodgings and other Fun Places.  And the money keeps rolling in.
> 
> And I think we have yet to meet the real Democratic Candidate.  Kind of drive you crazy, don't it.  I would like to thank Biden for really driving you off your rails.  Get it out of your system.
Click to expand...



did the obamas not use secret service for their entourage when they traveled?   you look more stupid with each new post.

so if not sleepy Joe, who?


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Trump is getting crushed by BIDEN again in another national poll released by* QUINNIPIAC* on June 11, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 53%
> 
> TRUMP: 40%




keep believing it, those same pollsters had hillary with a 98% chance of winning.   They lied to you then and they are lying to you now.  But keep believing,  go for it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, sit down, shut up and listen.  Too bad an Educator didn't do that approach to you early on.
> 
> Trump meets with a dignitary from another nation.  He meets in one of Trumps controlled "Resorts".  Now we start adding the cost to the US Government.
> 
> Trump's lodging and assundries well over a million
> Trumps travel (he could have done this in the Whitehouse where no Travel Expense would have occurred)
> Trumps Entourage (SS, support, food services, etc.) housing, transportation, etc.
> Then there is the money that the local cities and counties charge for security
> And that is just for Trump,himself.
> 
> Then there is the Dignitaries which also runs well over a million.
> Same goes as for Trump.  Everything they do will be charged back to the US taxpayer.
> 
> And where does all this money go?  Directly into Trump Industries.  There is a reason Trump spends so much time in Maro Largo.  Or why he spent as many days in his Irish Golf Resort as he did with the British Monarchy.
> 
> You seem to think that it's just Trump that is visiting his Fun Places but it's whole troop of other support people that go with him and they have to have lodging, etc. as well.  Considering he's gone 2 our of 7 days a week to these "Resorts" he's costing the Tax Payer Millions each month and Trump Industries gets to keep most of it.
> 
> At his age, he doesn't have to file federal income tax if he has no income.  Or they will just overlook it since he would have zero tax liabilities anyway.  He can file a 1040EZ with nothing but zeroes on it and probably has since becoming President by not accepting this Presidential Pay.  He has NO income and lives off a trust.  But in reality, he makes millions a month off of the US Taxpayer.
> 
> He's a friggin crook.  One that makes even the most brazen Wall Street Crook look like a Choir Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,   did you have those same complaints when Obama took his huge entourage to Hawaii every year?  or when Michelle took her kids and a few hundred others to Europe on our expense?
> 
> When any president travels it is expensive because the president needs security and needs to be in contact with the entire government 24/7.   At least when Trump goes to Mara Lago or Bush went to his ranch in Texas we didnt have to pay rent for their lodging.
> 
> Back to the OP,  if you want to believe that old sleepy Joe can beat Trump, go right ahead, you seem very good at ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump spends almost as much time traveling to those fun filled Trump Industries "Disney Land" places as he does staying at the White House.  And when he's at those fun places, the bills at the white house continue to have to be paid.  And the new bills acrewed at the Fun Places are paid to trump industries by the Tax Payers as well as the added expenses.  He could easily meet with the "Crowned Prince of  Wherever" in Washington DC where almost no additional funds would be required outside of the Princes expenses.  Instead, Trump Industries (as in Trump) charges millions each month to the Tax Payer for those services and extra charges.  He's the most expensive President in History.  In fact, he's cost more than all the other Presidents put together.
> 
> That being said, I don't know if Biden will be the nominee.  We may not have been introduced to the real one yet.   As one person said, 4 years ago, Trump had not announced he was running and look at where he is right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which president did not incur those kinds of expenses in order to meet with foreign rulers?   Are you happy that we paid for Obozo's annual vacations at a Hawaii mansion?   How about Michelle's trips to europe with her entourage of hundreds, all on our tab?
> 
> your expense argument is dumb and has no basis in fact.   Your hate has made you stupid.
> 
> Trump's kids and their families paid their own expenses to the UK and France,  did you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Margo Largo is not over seas.  Stopping off in Ireland to use a short meeting with the leader of Ireland just so he can do 2 days of Gold at one of his Trump Industries Golf Courses is like other Presidents?  You are doing it again.  You are giving Trump a free ride.  The more free rides you give him the more he's going to demand more free rides.  At what point are you going to say, "Enough".
> 
> You didn't figure in the cost of the Trump Clans security and other expenses.
> 
> VERIFY: Did U.S. taxpayers pay for Trump's adult children to travel to the U.K.?
> 
> _*Still, U.S. taxpayers will have to cover things like Secret Service protection and lodging for those agents.
> 
> So we can Verify, no, Trump’s adult children without White House badges are paying for themselves. But the bill for Secret Service detail is on American people.
> *_
> _*Employing a line of bodyguards can get pricey. Between January - February 2017, Donald Jr. and Eric Trump traveled on three occasions to Uruguay, the Dominican Republic and the United Arab Emirates; their combined security detail cost $396,000, according to Government Accountability Office data.*_
> 
> And those trips were Trump Industry Business trips.  Ivanka and Jerod are both part of the State Department so all their expenses are paid no matter where they travel as well as their security team.
> 
> If Eric and Don Jr. travel to another city, the Security team has to go as well and the Security Team's expenses has to be paid for lodging, etc. above and beyond the normal day to day cost.  And where do they stay?  Trump Industries controlled Lodgings and other Fun Places.  And the money keeps rolling in.
> 
> And I think we have yet to meet the real Democratic Candidate.  Kind of drive you crazy, don't it.  I would like to thank Biden for really driving you off your rails.  Get it out of your system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did the obamas not use secret service for their entourage when they traveled?   you look more stupid with each new post.
> 
> so if not sleepy Joe, who?
Click to expand...


Yes, when he HAD to travel.  He didn't vacation in his own "Disney" type lands and call it a National Business Trip and bill the Tax Payer 2 out of 7 days a week.  He's done more work in Margo Largo than in DC with foreign dignitaries. And the Foreign Dignitaries also stayed in the Trump Industries properties.  It's one thing to do what Obama did and go to visit where he was raised once or twice.  But to continually travel to Florida to Golf, go to Ireland to Golf, etc. and call them National Business Trips is another.  And to do it almost each and every week.  When Obama went to Europe, he usually had a reason like the G-8 or NATO conference.  Michelle, once, did do a pleasure trip but that was once.  You can't really compare the two Presidents on the amount of excess money spent in travel.  Trump spends more in one month than Obama spent in 8 years. In fact, Trump has spent in 2 years more than all the Presidents in the history of the United States.  We need to put him on a budget and make him live by it.  Stop giving him the free rides.  The more free rides you give him the more free rides he will demand.


----------



## Redfish

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,   did you have those same complaints when Obama took his huge entourage to Hawaii every year?  or when Michelle took her kids and a few hundred others to Europe on our expense?
> 
> When any president travels it is expensive because the president needs security and needs to be in contact with the entire government 24/7.   At least when Trump goes to Mara Lago or Bush went to his ranch in Texas we didnt have to pay rent for their lodging.
> 
> Back to the OP,  if you want to believe that old sleepy Joe can beat Trump, go right ahead, you seem very good at ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump spends almost as much time traveling to those fun filled Trump Industries "Disney Land" places as he does staying at the White House.  And when he's at those fun places, the bills at the white house continue to have to be paid.  And the new bills acrewed at the Fun Places are paid to trump industries by the Tax Payers as well as the added expenses.  He could easily meet with the "Crowned Prince of  Wherever" in Washington DC where almost no additional funds would be required outside of the Princes expenses.  Instead, Trump Industries (as in Trump) charges millions each month to the Tax Payer for those services and extra charges.  He's the most expensive President in History.  In fact, he's cost more than all the other Presidents put together.
> 
> That being said, I don't know if Biden will be the nominee.  We may not have been introduced to the real one yet.   As one person said, 4 years ago, Trump had not announced he was running and look at where he is right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which president did not incur those kinds of expenses in order to meet with foreign rulers?   Are you happy that we paid for Obozo's annual vacations at a Hawaii mansion?   How about Michelle's trips to europe with her entourage of hundreds, all on our tab?
> 
> your expense argument is dumb and has no basis in fact.   Your hate has made you stupid.
> 
> Trump's kids and their families paid their own expenses to the UK and France,  did you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Margo Largo is not over seas.  Stopping off in Ireland to use a short meeting with the leader of Ireland just so he can do 2 days of Gold at one of his Trump Industries Golf Courses is like other Presidents?  You are doing it again.  You are giving Trump a free ride.  The more free rides you give him the more he's going to demand more free rides.  At what point are you going to say, "Enough".
> 
> You didn't figure in the cost of the Trump Clans security and other expenses.
> 
> VERIFY: Did U.S. taxpayers pay for Trump's adult children to travel to the U.K.?
> 
> _*Still, U.S. taxpayers will have to cover things like Secret Service protection and lodging for those agents.
> 
> So we can Verify, no, Trump’s adult children without White House badges are paying for themselves. But the bill for Secret Service detail is on American people.
> *_
> _*Employing a line of bodyguards can get pricey. Between January - February 2017, Donald Jr. and Eric Trump traveled on three occasions to Uruguay, the Dominican Republic and the United Arab Emirates; their combined security detail cost $396,000, according to Government Accountability Office data.*_
> 
> And those trips were Trump Industry Business trips.  Ivanka and Jerod are both part of the State Department so all their expenses are paid no matter where they travel as well as their security team.
> 
> If Eric and Don Jr. travel to another city, the Security team has to go as well and the Security Team's expenses has to be paid for lodging, etc. above and beyond the normal day to day cost.  And where do they stay?  Trump Industries controlled Lodgings and other Fun Places.  And the money keeps rolling in.
> 
> And I think we have yet to meet the real Democratic Candidate.  Kind of drive you crazy, don't it.  I would like to thank Biden for really driving you off your rails.  Get it out of your system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did the obamas not use secret service for their entourage when they traveled?   you look more stupid with each new post.
> 
> so if not sleepy Joe, who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, when he HAD to travel.  He didn't vacation in his own "Disney" type lands and call it a National Business Trip and bill the Tax Payer 2 out of 7 days a week.  He's done more work in Margo Largo than in DC with foreign dignitaries. And the Foreign Dignitaries also stayed in the Trump Industries properties.  It's one thing to do what Obama did and go to visit where he was raised once or twice.  But to continually travel to Florida to Golf, go to Ireland to Golf, etc. and call them National Business Trips is another.  And to do it almost each and every week.  When Obama went to Europe, he usually had a reason like the G-8 or NATO conference.  Michelle, once, did do a pleasure trip but that was once.  You can't really compare the two Presidents on the amount of excess money spent in travel.  Trump spends more in one month than Obama spent in 8 years. In fact, Trump has spent in 2 years more than all the Presidents in the history of the United States.  We need to put him on a budget and make him live by it.  Stop giving him the free rides.  The more free rides you give him the more free rides he will demand.
Click to expand...



when Trump goes to Mara Lago we dont pay for his rooms etc,  when Obama went to Hawaii we footed the entire bill,  When Michelle took her kids and her entourage of 100 to europe we paid the entire bill.  When Bush went to his ranch in Texas we didn't pay for his lodging, when Reagan went to his ranch in Cal we didn't pay for his lodgings.   When the clintons went anywhere we paid the entire bill because they never had a home while he was POTUS.

so bring on the comparisons, you will continue to lose.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump spends almost as much time traveling to those fun filled Trump Industries "Disney Land" places as he does staying at the White House.  And when he's at those fun places, the bills at the white house continue to have to be paid.  And the new bills acrewed at the Fun Places are paid to trump industries by the Tax Payers as well as the added expenses.  He could easily meet with the "Crowned Prince of  Wherever" in Washington DC where almost no additional funds would be required outside of the Princes expenses.  Instead, Trump Industries (as in Trump) charges millions each month to the Tax Payer for those services and extra charges.  He's the most expensive President in History.  In fact, he's cost more than all the other Presidents put together.
> 
> That being said, I don't know if Biden will be the nominee.  We may not have been introduced to the real one yet.   As one person said, 4 years ago, Trump had not announced he was running and look at where he is right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which president did not incur those kinds of expenses in order to meet with foreign rulers?   Are you happy that we paid for Obozo's annual vacations at a Hawaii mansion?   How about Michelle's trips to europe with her entourage of hundreds, all on our tab?
> 
> your expense argument is dumb and has no basis in fact.   Your hate has made you stupid.
> 
> Trump's kids and their families paid their own expenses to the UK and France,  did you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Margo Largo is not over seas.  Stopping off in Ireland to use a short meeting with the leader of Ireland just so he can do 2 days of Gold at one of his Trump Industries Golf Courses is like other Presidents?  You are doing it again.  You are giving Trump a free ride.  The more free rides you give him the more he's going to demand more free rides.  At what point are you going to say, "Enough".
> 
> You didn't figure in the cost of the Trump Clans security and other expenses.
> 
> VERIFY: Did U.S. taxpayers pay for Trump's adult children to travel to the U.K.?
> 
> _*Still, U.S. taxpayers will have to cover things like Secret Service protection and lodging for those agents.
> 
> So we can Verify, no, Trump’s adult children without White House badges are paying for themselves. But the bill for Secret Service detail is on American people.
> *_
> _*Employing a line of bodyguards can get pricey. Between January - February 2017, Donald Jr. and Eric Trump traveled on three occasions to Uruguay, the Dominican Republic and the United Arab Emirates; their combined security detail cost $396,000, according to Government Accountability Office data.*_
> 
> And those trips were Trump Industry Business trips.  Ivanka and Jerod are both part of the State Department so all their expenses are paid no matter where they travel as well as their security team.
> 
> If Eric and Don Jr. travel to another city, the Security team has to go as well and the Security Team's expenses has to be paid for lodging, etc. above and beyond the normal day to day cost.  And where do they stay?  Trump Industries controlled Lodgings and other Fun Places.  And the money keeps rolling in.
> 
> And I think we have yet to meet the real Democratic Candidate.  Kind of drive you crazy, don't it.  I would like to thank Biden for really driving you off your rails.  Get it out of your system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did the obamas not use secret service for their entourage when they traveled?   you look more stupid with each new post.
> 
> so if not sleepy Joe, who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, when he HAD to travel.  He didn't vacation in his own "Disney" type lands and call it a National Business Trip and bill the Tax Payer 2 out of 7 days a week.  He's done more work in Margo Largo than in DC with foreign dignitaries. And the Foreign Dignitaries also stayed in the Trump Industries properties.  It's one thing to do what Obama did and go to visit where he was raised once or twice.  But to continually travel to Florida to Golf, go to Ireland to Golf, etc. and call them National Business Trips is another.  And to do it almost each and every week.  When Obama went to Europe, he usually had a reason like the G-8 or NATO conference.  Michelle, once, did do a pleasure trip but that was once.  You can't really compare the two Presidents on the amount of excess money spent in travel.  Trump spends more in one month than Obama spent in 8 years. In fact, Trump has spent in 2 years more than all the Presidents in the history of the United States.  We need to put him on a budget and make him live by it.  Stop giving him the free rides.  The more free rides you give him the more free rides he will demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when Trump goes to Mara Lago we dont pay for his rooms etc,  when Obama went to Hawaii we footed the entire bill,  When Michelle took her kids and her entourage of 100 to europe we paid the entire bill.  When Bush went to his ranch in Texas we didn't pay for his lodging, when Reagan went to his ranch in Cal we didn't pay for his lodgings.   When the clintons went anywhere we paid the entire bill because they never had a home while he was POTUS.
> 
> so bring on the comparisons, you will continue to lose.
Click to expand...


Wrong, bunko artist.  We do pay for his rooms and every room for his entire staff including his security team.  And don't forget for AF1, the C-5M Galaxy Support Cargo Plane that carries his cars, the support people to support those birds room and board as well.  It's a cast of hundreds.  All just for a round of Golf that we pay for as well.    If Trump wanted to play a round of Golf, there are plenty of courses around DC.  But he doesn't own those.  I think the US would save money by buying one and giving him the course so he would be able to golf closer to the whitehouse.


----------



## U2Edge

Another Poll for Michigan showing TRUMP getting CRUSHED by BIDEN.

*EPIC-MRA* June 14, 2019

BIDEN: 52%

TRUMP: 41%


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting crushed by BIDEN again in another national poll released by* QUINNIPIAC* on June 11, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 53%
> 
> TRUMP: 40%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep believing it, those same pollsters had hillary with a 98% chance of winning.   They lied to you then and they are lying to you now.  But keep believing,  go for it.
Click to expand...


Where is your source for* QUINNIPIAC* claiming Hillary had a 98% chance of winning?


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting crushed by BIDEN again in another national poll released by* QUINNIPIAC* on June 11, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 53%
> 
> TRUMP: 40%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep believing it, those same pollsters had hillary with a 98% chance of winning.   They lied to you then and they are lying to you now.  But keep believing,  go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your source for* QUINNIPIAC* claiming Hillary had a 98% chance of winning?
Click to expand...



sorry, it was only 97%.  

If you want to believe that sleepy Joe can beat Trump, go right ahead,  you will be greatly disappointed but you are free to believe it.


----------



## Redfish

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> which president did not incur those kinds of expenses in order to meet with foreign rulers?   Are you happy that we paid for Obozo's annual vacations at a Hawaii mansion?   How about Michelle's trips to europe with her entourage of hundreds, all on our tab?
> 
> your expense argument is dumb and has no basis in fact.   Your hate has made you stupid.
> 
> Trump's kids and their families paid their own expenses to the UK and France,  did you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margo Largo is not over seas.  Stopping off in Ireland to use a short meeting with the leader of Ireland just so he can do 2 days of Gold at one of his Trump Industries Golf Courses is like other Presidents?  You are doing it again.  You are giving Trump a free ride.  The more free rides you give him the more he's going to demand more free rides.  At what point are you going to say, "Enough".
> 
> You didn't figure in the cost of the Trump Clans security and other expenses.
> 
> VERIFY: Did U.S. taxpayers pay for Trump's adult children to travel to the U.K.?
> 
> _*Still, U.S. taxpayers will have to cover things like Secret Service protection and lodging for those agents.
> 
> So we can Verify, no, Trump’s adult children without White House badges are paying for themselves. But the bill for Secret Service detail is on American people.
> *_
> _*Employing a line of bodyguards can get pricey. Between January - February 2017, Donald Jr. and Eric Trump traveled on three occasions to Uruguay, the Dominican Republic and the United Arab Emirates; their combined security detail cost $396,000, according to Government Accountability Office data.*_
> 
> And those trips were Trump Industry Business trips.  Ivanka and Jerod are both part of the State Department so all their expenses are paid no matter where they travel as well as their security team.
> 
> If Eric and Don Jr. travel to another city, the Security team has to go as well and the Security Team's expenses has to be paid for lodging, etc. above and beyond the normal day to day cost.  And where do they stay?  Trump Industries controlled Lodgings and other Fun Places.  And the money keeps rolling in.
> 
> And I think we have yet to meet the real Democratic Candidate.  Kind of drive you crazy, don't it.  I would like to thank Biden for really driving you off your rails.  Get it out of your system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did the obamas not use secret service for their entourage when they traveled?   you look more stupid with each new post.
> 
> so if not sleepy Joe, who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, when he HAD to travel.  He didn't vacation in his own "Disney" type lands and call it a National Business Trip and bill the Tax Payer 2 out of 7 days a week.  He's done more work in Margo Largo than in DC with foreign dignitaries. And the Foreign Dignitaries also stayed in the Trump Industries properties.  It's one thing to do what Obama did and go to visit where he was raised once or twice.  But to continually travel to Florida to Golf, go to Ireland to Golf, etc. and call them National Business Trips is another.  And to do it almost each and every week.  When Obama went to Europe, he usually had a reason like the G-8 or NATO conference.  Michelle, once, did do a pleasure trip but that was once.  You can't really compare the two Presidents on the amount of excess money spent in travel.  Trump spends more in one month than Obama spent in 8 years. In fact, Trump has spent in 2 years more than all the Presidents in the history of the United States.  We need to put him on a budget and make him live by it.  Stop giving him the free rides.  The more free rides you give him the more free rides he will demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when Trump goes to Mara Lago we dont pay for his rooms etc,  when Obama went to Hawaii we footed the entire bill,  When Michelle took her kids and her entourage of 100 to europe we paid the entire bill.  When Bush went to his ranch in Texas we didn't pay for his lodging, when Reagan went to his ranch in Cal we didn't pay for his lodgings.   When the clintons went anywhere we paid the entire bill because they never had a home while he was POTUS.
> 
> so bring on the comparisons, you will continue to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, bunko artist.  We do pay for his rooms and every room for his entire staff including his security team.  And don't forget for AF1, the C-5M Galaxy Support Cargo Plane that carries his cars, the support people to support those birds room and board as well.  It's a cast of hundreds.  All just for a round of Golf that we pay for as well.    If Trump wanted to play a round of Golf, there are plenty of courses around DC.  But he doesn't own those.  I think the US would save money by buying one and giving him the course so he would be able to golf closer to the whitehouse.
Click to expand...



Did we not pay those costs when Obama went to Hawaii on vacation to play golf and play in the surf?

Sure, it costs when presidents travel, but to claim that Trump is the first to do it is just plain stupid.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Margo Largo is not over seas.  Stopping off in Ireland to use a short meeting with the leader of Ireland just so he can do 2 days of Gold at one of his Trump Industries Golf Courses is like other Presidents?  You are doing it again.  You are giving Trump a free ride.  The more free rides you give him the more he's going to demand more free rides.  At what point are you going to say, "Enough".
> 
> You didn't figure in the cost of the Trump Clans security and other expenses.
> 
> VERIFY: Did U.S. taxpayers pay for Trump's adult children to travel to the U.K.?
> 
> _*Still, U.S. taxpayers will have to cover things like Secret Service protection and lodging for those agents.
> 
> So we can Verify, no, Trump’s adult children without White House badges are paying for themselves. But the bill for Secret Service detail is on American people.
> *_
> _*Employing a line of bodyguards can get pricey. Between January - February 2017, Donald Jr. and Eric Trump traveled on three occasions to Uruguay, the Dominican Republic and the United Arab Emirates; their combined security detail cost $396,000, according to Government Accountability Office data.*_
> 
> And those trips were Trump Industry Business trips.  Ivanka and Jerod are both part of the State Department so all their expenses are paid no matter where they travel as well as their security team.
> 
> If Eric and Don Jr. travel to another city, the Security team has to go as well and the Security Team's expenses has to be paid for lodging, etc. above and beyond the normal day to day cost.  And where do they stay?  Trump Industries controlled Lodgings and other Fun Places.  And the money keeps rolling in.
> 
> And I think we have yet to meet the real Democratic Candidate.  Kind of drive you crazy, don't it.  I would like to thank Biden for really driving you off your rails.  Get it out of your system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did the obamas not use secret service for their entourage when they traveled?   you look more stupid with each new post.
> 
> so if not sleepy Joe, who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, when he HAD to travel.  He didn't vacation in his own "Disney" type lands and call it a National Business Trip and bill the Tax Payer 2 out of 7 days a week.  He's done more work in Margo Largo than in DC with foreign dignitaries. And the Foreign Dignitaries also stayed in the Trump Industries properties.  It's one thing to do what Obama did and go to visit where he was raised once or twice.  But to continually travel to Florida to Golf, go to Ireland to Golf, etc. and call them National Business Trips is another.  And to do it almost each and every week.  When Obama went to Europe, he usually had a reason like the G-8 or NATO conference.  Michelle, once, did do a pleasure trip but that was once.  You can't really compare the two Presidents on the amount of excess money spent in travel.  Trump spends more in one month than Obama spent in 8 years. In fact, Trump has spent in 2 years more than all the Presidents in the history of the United States.  We need to put him on a budget and make him live by it.  Stop giving him the free rides.  The more free rides you give him the more free rides he will demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when Trump goes to Mara Lago we dont pay for his rooms etc,  when Obama went to Hawaii we footed the entire bill,  When Michelle took her kids and her entourage of 100 to europe we paid the entire bill.  When Bush went to his ranch in Texas we didn't pay for his lodging, when Reagan went to his ranch in Cal we didn't pay for his lodgings.   When the clintons went anywhere we paid the entire bill because they never had a home while he was POTUS.
> 
> so bring on the comparisons, you will continue to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, bunko artist.  We do pay for his rooms and every room for his entire staff including his security team.  And don't forget for AF1, the C-5M Galaxy Support Cargo Plane that carries his cars, the support people to support those birds room and board as well.  It's a cast of hundreds.  All just for a round of Golf that we pay for as well.    If Trump wanted to play a round of Golf, there are plenty of courses around DC.  But he doesn't own those.  I think the US would save money by buying one and giving him the course so he would be able to golf closer to the whitehouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did we not pay those costs when Obama went to Hawaii on vacation to play golf and play in the surf?
> 
> Sure, it costs when presidents travel, but to claim that Trump is the first to do it is just plain stupid.
Click to expand...


Considering I never said Trump was the first is you just making crap up again.  I said he does it more than all Presidents in the History of the United States Combined.  At least when Obama went Golfing, most of his rounds were played on Military Golf Courses.


----------



## Redfish

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> did the obamas not use secret service for their entourage when they traveled?   you look more stupid with each new post.
> 
> so if not sleepy Joe, who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when he HAD to travel.  He didn't vacation in his own "Disney" type lands and call it a National Business Trip and bill the Tax Payer 2 out of 7 days a week.  He's done more work in Margo Largo than in DC with foreign dignitaries. And the Foreign Dignitaries also stayed in the Trump Industries properties.  It's one thing to do what Obama did and go to visit where he was raised once or twice.  But to continually travel to Florida to Golf, go to Ireland to Golf, etc. and call them National Business Trips is another.  And to do it almost each and every week.  When Obama went to Europe, he usually had a reason like the G-8 or NATO conference.  Michelle, once, did do a pleasure trip but that was once.  You can't really compare the two Presidents on the amount of excess money spent in travel.  Trump spends more in one month than Obama spent in 8 years. In fact, Trump has spent in 2 years more than all the Presidents in the history of the United States.  We need to put him on a budget and make him live by it.  Stop giving him the free rides.  The more free rides you give him the more free rides he will demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when Trump goes to Mara Lago we dont pay for his rooms etc,  when Obama went to Hawaii we footed the entire bill,  When Michelle took her kids and her entourage of 100 to europe we paid the entire bill.  When Bush went to his ranch in Texas we didn't pay for his lodging, when Reagan went to his ranch in Cal we didn't pay for his lodgings.   When the clintons went anywhere we paid the entire bill because they never had a home while he was POTUS.
> 
> so bring on the comparisons, you will continue to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, bunko artist.  We do pay for his rooms and every room for his entire staff including his security team.  And don't forget for AF1, the C-5M Galaxy Support Cargo Plane that carries his cars, the support people to support those birds room and board as well.  It's a cast of hundreds.  All just for a round of Golf that we pay for as well.    If Trump wanted to play a round of Golf, there are plenty of courses around DC.  But he doesn't own those.  I think the US would save money by buying one and giving him the course so he would be able to golf closer to the whitehouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did we not pay those costs when Obama went to Hawaii on vacation to play golf and play in the surf?
> 
> Sure, it costs when presidents travel, but to claim that Trump is the first to do it is just plain stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering I never said Trump was the first is you just making crap up again.  I said he does it more than all Presidents in the History of the United States Combined.  At least when Obama went Golfing, most of his rounds were played on Military Golf Courses.
Click to expand...



your claim that he "does it more than all presidents in the history...combined." is also a lie.   and a very stupid one at that.   come on dude,  its OK to not like the president, but to continually post lies just makes you look stupid.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when he HAD to travel.  He didn't vacation in his own "Disney" type lands and call it a National Business Trip and bill the Tax Payer 2 out of 7 days a week.  He's done more work in Margo Largo than in DC with foreign dignitaries. And the Foreign Dignitaries also stayed in the Trump Industries properties.  It's one thing to do what Obama did and go to visit where he was raised once or twice.  But to continually travel to Florida to Golf, go to Ireland to Golf, etc. and call them National Business Trips is another.  And to do it almost each and every week.  When Obama went to Europe, he usually had a reason like the G-8 or NATO conference.  Michelle, once, did do a pleasure trip but that was once.  You can't really compare the two Presidents on the amount of excess money spent in travel.  Trump spends more in one month than Obama spent in 8 years. In fact, Trump has spent in 2 years more than all the Presidents in the history of the United States.  We need to put him on a budget and make him live by it.  Stop giving him the free rides.  The more free rides you give him the more free rides he will demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when Trump goes to Mara Lago we dont pay for his rooms etc,  when Obama went to Hawaii we footed the entire bill,  When Michelle took her kids and her entourage of 100 to europe we paid the entire bill.  When Bush went to his ranch in Texas we didn't pay for his lodging, when Reagan went to his ranch in Cal we didn't pay for his lodgings.   When the clintons went anywhere we paid the entire bill because they never had a home while he was POTUS.
> 
> so bring on the comparisons, you will continue to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, bunko artist.  We do pay for his rooms and every room for his entire staff including his security team.  And don't forget for AF1, the C-5M Galaxy Support Cargo Plane that carries his cars, the support people to support those birds room and board as well.  It's a cast of hundreds.  All just for a round of Golf that we pay for as well.    If Trump wanted to play a round of Golf, there are plenty of courses around DC.  But he doesn't own those.  I think the US would save money by buying one and giving him the course so he would be able to golf closer to the whitehouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did we not pay those costs when Obama went to Hawaii on vacation to play golf and play in the surf?
> 
> Sure, it costs when presidents travel, but to claim that Trump is the first to do it is just plain stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering I never said Trump was the first is you just making crap up again.  I said he does it more than all Presidents in the History of the United States Combined.  At least when Obama went Golfing, most of his rounds were played on Military Golf Courses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your claim that he "does it more than all presidents in the history...combined." is also a lie.   and a very stupid one at that.   come on dude,  its OK to not like the president, but to continually post lies just makes you look stupid.
Click to expand...


How many times has President Donald Trump played golf while in office?

_*How many times has Trump played golf as President of the United States? Since taking office on Jan. 20, 2017, Mr. Trump has reportedly been on the grounds of his golf courses or played golf elsewhere 197 times since becoming President, and that's as of June 15, 2019.

He previously was on pace to visit his golf clubs more than 650 times in an eight-year presidency. However, his pace as of Aug. 6, 2018 now indicates Trump would spend as much as 745 days of his presidency at a golf course if he wins a second term and serves both terms to completion.
*_
Now for all 8 years of Obama.
We've crunched the numbers, and it's official: President Obama played A LOT of golf while in office - Golf Digest
_*Obama played 306 rounds while in office, a healthy amount, but well short of the estimated 1,200 rounds Woodrow Wilson played during his term, or the 800 rounds that Dwight Eisenhower played as POTUS. Still, it's more than his immediate predecessors George W. Bush or Bill Clinton, both of whom were golfers as well.
*_
Using two terms, Trump will have spent more days on the golf course than all the other Presidents put together.  Obama runs a distant second.  

The difference is, Obama played most of his rounds on Military Golf Courses where the costs were kept down.  To date, the cost to the Taxpayer for Trump at just Mar a Largo is 3.4 million per visit.  And that also goes for each and every other Trump owned or controlled Golf course he visits.  

Eisenhower said, "If elected, he would not serve" and he meant it.  Most decisions were made by Nixon.  Chaney wasn't the most powerful VP, it all goes to Nixon.  Nixon actually served as operating President for 14 years.  That's even longer than FDR.  

I should have said, Trump has played more golf as President than all the Presidents total since Eisenhower.  No President can equal the 800 days that Eisenhower played golf except for Wilson who was another that "If Elected, did not serve".


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting crushed by BIDEN again in another national poll released by* QUINNIPIAC* on June 11, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 53%
> 
> TRUMP: 40%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep believing it, those same pollsters had hillary with a 98% chance of winning.   They lied to you then and they are lying to you now.  But keep believing,  go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your source for* QUINNIPIAC* claiming Hillary had a 98% chance of winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, it was only 97%.
> 
> If you want to believe that sleepy Joe can beat Trump, go right ahead,  you will be greatly disappointed but you are free to believe it.
Click to expand...


Hey, check out the latest poll from* FOX NEWS*(June 16, 2019) on the BIDEN VS. TRUMP match up in 2020, in the general election:

BIDEN: 49%

TRUMP: 39%

Even* FOX NEWS* knows Trump is toast in 2020.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting crushed by BIDEN again in another national poll released by* QUINNIPIAC* on June 11, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 53%
> 
> TRUMP: 40%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep believing it, those same pollsters had hillary with a 98% chance of winning.   They lied to you then and they are lying to you now.  But keep believing,  go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your source for* QUINNIPIAC* claiming Hillary had a 98% chance of winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, it was only 97%.
> 
> If you want to believe that sleepy Joe can beat Trump, go right ahead,  you will be greatly disappointed but you are free to believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, check out the latest poll from* FOX NEWS*(June 16, 2019) on the BIDEN VS. TRUMP match up in 2020, in the general election:
> 
> BIDEN: 49%
> 
> TRUMP: 39%
> 
> Even* FOX NEWS* knows Trump is toast in 2020.
Click to expand...


Trump just fires some of his Pollsters in an anger fit.  He's in a meltdown on this one.  The Dems that still have a head on their shoulders don't want impeachment, they just want trump to keep talking.  He's the best PR the Democrats can ever ask for.  The 30 hour thing was a godsend.  It showed Trump at one of his best times and that was not so good for his image as is were.  The Interviewer showed remarkable restraint and professional restraint through all of it.


----------



## rightwinger

Looks like Trump will have to fire more pollsters


----------



## Leo123

Daryl Hunt said:


> Trump just fires some of his Pollsters in an anger fit.  He's in a meltdown on this one.  The Dems that still have a head on their shoulders don't want impeachment, they just want trump to keep talking.  He's the best PR the Democrats can ever ask for.  The 30 hour thing was a godsend.  It showed Trump at one of his best times and that was not so good for his image as is were.  The Interviewer showed remarkable restraint and professional restraint through all of it.



Your desperation is duly noted.   The Dems don't stand a chance.


----------



## Leo123

rightwinger said:


> Looks like Trump will have to fire more pollsters



Meh, polls are useless anyway.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting crushed by BIDEN again in another national poll released by* QUINNIPIAC* on June 11, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 53%
> 
> TRUMP: 40%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep believing it, those same pollsters had hillary with a 98% chance of winning.   They lied to you then and they are lying to you now.  But keep believing,  go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your source for* QUINNIPIAC* claiming Hillary had a 98% chance of winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, it was only 97%.
> 
> If you want to believe that sleepy Joe can beat Trump, go right ahead,  you will be greatly disappointed but you are free to believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, check out the latest poll from* FOX NEWS*(June 16, 2019) on the BIDEN VS. TRUMP match up in 2020, in the general election:
> 
> BIDEN: 49%
> 
> TRUMP: 39%
> 
> Even* FOX NEWS* knows Trump is toast in 2020.
Click to expand...


If you want to believe that sleep crazy Joe can beat Trump, go right ahead.  You are in for a big disappointment, but continue the delusion if it makes you feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel good.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Looks like Trump will have to fire more pollsters




Did Hillary fire her's yet?


----------



## U2Edge

Some great National polls on the race between BIDEN and TRUMP in July:

*FOX NEWS:* July 26, 2019

BIDEN: 49%

TRUMP: 39%



*ABC NEWS/WASHINGTON POST:* July 7, 2019

BIDEN: 53%

TRUMP: 43%



Then there is this new state poll for* OHIO:*

*QUINNIPIAC:* July 25, 2019

BIDEN: 50%

TRUMP: 42%


*Coming up on August 3, 2019, just 15 months away from the 2020 election. 
*
Of the 34 national polls that have been conducted on a BIDEN Vs. Trump race so far,* BIDEN has won every single matchup!* His margin of victory has ranged from as low as 4 points over Trump to as high as 18 points over trump.* The average of the latest polls puts at 8.5 points ahead of Trump. 
*
Not a good sign at all for Trump. 

Here are the the leads BIDEN has in the latest state polls:
Pennsylvania: BIDEN by 11 points
Michigan: BIDEN by 11 points
Ohio: BIDEN by 8 points
Maine: BIDEN by 8 points
Arizona: BIDEN by 5 points​TEXAS: BIDEN by 4 points
North Carolina: BIDEN by 3 points
Florida: TIED
Wisconsin: no polling yet, but based on the above, for BIDEN. 


So based on this, I think were looking at an electoral college victory for BIDEN by these numbers:

*BIDEN: 390 EC votes

TRUMP: 148 EC votes

THE EIGHT STATE PICK UP BY BIDEN!

This would be an electoral college victory margin not seen since 1988. *


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Some great National polls on the race between BIDEN and TRUMP in July:
> 
> *FOX NEWS:* July 26, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 49%
> 
> TRUMP: 39%
> 
> 
> 
> *ABC NEWS/WASHINGTON POST:* July 7, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 53%
> 
> TRUMP: 43%
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is this new state poll for* OHIO:*
> 
> *QUINNIPIAC:* July 25, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 42%
> 
> 
> *Coming up on August 3, 2019, just 15 months away from the 2020 election.
> *
> Of the 34 national polls that have been conducted on a BIDEN Vs. Trump race so far,* BIDEN has won every single matchup!* His margin of victory has ranged from as low as 4 points over Trump to as high as 18 points over trump.* The average of the latest polls puts at 8.5 points ahead of Trump.
> *
> Not a good sign at all for Trump.
> 
> Here are the the leads BIDEN has in the latest state polls:
> Pennsylvania: BIDEN by 11 points
> Michigan: BIDEN by 11 points
> Ohio: BIDEN by 8 points
> Maine: BIDEN by 8 points
> Arizona: BIDEN by 5 points​TEXAS: BIDEN by 4 points
> North Carolina: BIDEN by 3 points
> Florida: TIED
> Wisconsin: no polling yet, but based on the above, for BIDEN.
> 
> 
> So based on this, I think were looking at an electoral college victory for BIDEN by these numbers:
> 
> *BIDEN: 390 EC votes
> 
> TRUMP: 148 EC votes
> 
> THE EIGHT STATE PICK UP BY BIDEN!
> 
> This would be an electoral college victory margin not seen since 1988. *




well shit!!! why even have the election?  lets just let the crooked pollsters pick our presidents?

BTW, most of these same fricken lying pollsters told you that hillary could not lose and that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes.  THEY LIED TO YOU THEN AND THEY ARE LYING TO YOU NOW.


----------



## rightwinger

Problem for Trump is that he assumes that because the polls were wrong in 2016, he can count on them always being wrong


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Problem for Trump is that he assumes that because the polls were wrong in 2016, he can count on them always being wrong




nope, winger,  the polls weren't wrong, they lied.  they have become a form of propaganda, not a representative sample of what american voters think.   They lied then and they are lying now.  Problem is that the american people see through the lies and propaganda.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem for Trump is that he assumes that because the polls were wrong in 2016, he can count on them always being wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope, winger,  the polls weren't wrong, they lied.  they have become a form of propaganda, not a representative sample of what american voters think.   They lied then and they are lying now.  Problem is that the american people see through the lies and propaganda.
Click to expand...


You assume polls are some coordinated effort

Hundreds of independent polls are conducted following protocols of random sampling. 
The polls don’t lie, voters may lie


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem for Trump is that he assumes that because the polls were wrong in 2016, he can count on them always being wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope, winger,  the polls weren't wrong, they lied.  they have become a form of propaganda, not a representative sample of what american voters think.   They lied then and they are lying now.  Problem is that the american people see through the lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You assume polls are some coordinated effort
> 
> Hundreds of independent polls are conducted following protocols of random sampling.
> The polls don’t lie, voters may lie
Click to expand...


very few are actually independent.  most are funded by someone with a political agenda.   "Pay me and I will run a poll for you that will give you whatever result you want"


----------



## U2Edge

Some new polling data that does not look good for Trump:

*DMN/EMERSON* - TEXAS - August 6, 2019:

BIDEN: 51%

TRUMP: 49%

*There have been four polls done now of a TRUMP vs. BIDEN in Texas and BIDEN has won 3 out of those for polls by an average margin of 3 points. Trump won the one poll only by 1 point! Looks like Texas is going to be a Battle Ground  State!*
_

_
*CIVITAS/SURVEYUSA* - NORTH CAROLINA - August 9, 2019

BIDEN: 49%

TRUMP: 41%

*If BIDEN can win a state like North Carolina by 8 points, Georgia may be a battleground state now!*



*KGTV-TV/SURVEYUSA* - CALIFORNIA - August 9, 2019

BIDEN: 61%

TRUMP: 27%



*SURVEYUSA* - GENERAL ELECTION - August 9, 2019

BIDEN: 50%

TRUMP: 42%



*IBD/TIPP* - GENERAL ELECTION - August 6, 2019

BIDEN: 54%

TRUMP: 41%


----------



## MAGAman

U2Edge said:


> Some new polling data that does not look good for Trump:
> 
> *DMN/EMERSON* - TEXAS - August 6, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 51%
> 
> TRUMP: 49%
> 
> *There have been four polls done now of a TRUMP vs. BIDEN in Texas and BIDEN has won 3 out of those for polls by an average margin of 3 points. Trump won the one poll only by 1 point! Looks like Texas is going to be a Battle Ground  State!*
> _
> 
> _
> *CIVITAS/SURVEYUSA* - NORTH CAROLINA - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 49%
> 
> TRUMP: 41%
> 
> *If BIDEN can win a state like North Carolina by 8 points, Georgia may be a battleground state now!*
> 
> 
> 
> *KGTV-TV/SURVEYUSA* - CALIFORNIA - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 61%
> 
> TRUMP: 27%
> 
> 
> 
> *SURVEYUSA* - GENERAL ELECTION - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 42%
> 
> 
> 
> *IBD/TIPP* - GENERAL ELECTION - August 6, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 54%
> 
> TRUMP: 41%


Ask President Hillary about the polls


----------



## U2Edge

MAGAman said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some new polling data that does not look good for Trump:
> 
> *DMN/EMERSON* - TEXAS - August 6, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 51%
> 
> TRUMP: 49%
> 
> *There have been four polls done now of a TRUMP vs. BIDEN in Texas and BIDEN has won 3 out of those for polls by an average margin of 3 points. Trump won the one poll only by 1 point! Looks like Texas is going to be a Battle Ground  State!*
> _
> 
> _
> *CIVITAS/SURVEYUSA* - NORTH CAROLINA - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 49%
> 
> TRUMP: 41%
> 
> *If BIDEN can win a state like North Carolina by 8 points, Georgia may be a battleground state now!*
> 
> 
> 
> *KGTV-TV/SURVEYUSA* - CALIFORNIA - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 61%
> 
> TRUMP: 27%
> 
> 
> 
> *SURVEYUSA* - GENERAL ELECTION - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 42%
> 
> 
> 
> *IBD/TIPP* - GENERAL ELECTION - August 6, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 54%
> 
> TRUMP: 41%
> 
> 
> 
> Ask President Hillary about the polls
Click to expand...



You have less than 15 more months to tell yourself that before bed every night so you can sleep. Its going to be a rude awakening for you on November 3, 2020. On that day, you will finally learn that polling has a longer history than just what happened in November 2016.


----------



## MAGAman

U2Edge said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some new polling data that does not look good for Trump:
> 
> *DMN/EMERSON* - TEXAS - August 6, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 51%
> 
> TRUMP: 49%
> 
> *There have been four polls done now of a TRUMP vs. BIDEN in Texas and BIDEN has won 3 out of those for polls by an average margin of 3 points. Trump won the one poll only by 1 point! Looks like Texas is going to be a Battle Ground  State!*
> _
> 
> _
> *CIVITAS/SURVEYUSA* - NORTH CAROLINA - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 49%
> 
> TRUMP: 41%
> 
> *If BIDEN can win a state like North Carolina by 8 points, Georgia may be a battleground state now!*
> 
> 
> 
> *KGTV-TV/SURVEYUSA* - CALIFORNIA - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 61%
> 
> TRUMP: 27%
> 
> 
> 
> *SURVEYUSA* - GENERAL ELECTION - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 42%
> 
> 
> 
> *IBD/TIPP* - GENERAL ELECTION - August 6, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 54%
> 
> TRUMP: 41%
> 
> 
> 
> Ask President Hillary about the polls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have less than 15 more months to tell yourself that before bed every night so you can sleep. Its going to be a rude awakening for you on November 3, 2020. On that day, you will finally learn that polling has a longer history than just what happened in November 2016.
Click to expand...

What just happened in November was that a Republican Congress that refused to end Obamacare and build a wall was defeated.

Trump is on the next ballot. That's the guy that beat the Democrats even thought he was outspent 100% and the Democrats wiretapped and placed spys in his campaign.

Your dipsticks couldn't even beat Trump when they used the Executive Branch to cheat...


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Some new polling data that does not look good for Trump:
> 
> *DMN/EMERSON* - TEXAS - August 6, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 51%
> 
> TRUMP: 49%
> 
> *There have been four polls done now of a TRUMP vs. BIDEN in Texas and BIDEN has won 3 out of those for polls by an average margin of 3 points. Trump won the one poll only by 1 point! Looks like Texas is going to be a Battle Ground  State!*
> _
> 
> _
> *CIVITAS/SURVEYUSA* - NORTH CAROLINA - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 49%
> 
> TRUMP: 41%
> 
> *If BIDEN can win a state like North Carolina by 8 points, Georgia may be a battleground state now!*
> 
> 
> 
> *KGTV-TV/SURVEYUSA* - CALIFORNIA - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 61%
> 
> TRUMP: 27%
> 
> 
> 
> *SURVEYUSA* - GENERAL ELECTION - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 42%
> 
> 
> 
> *IBD/TIPP* - GENERAL ELECTION - August 6, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 54%
> 
> TRUMP: 41%




Keep believing the lying pollsters.   Maybe Hillary will finally win the 2016 election.   THE POLLSTERS ARE LYING TO YOU, THEY ARE PAID TO DO THAT,  WAKE UP.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some new polling data that does not look good for Trump:
> 
> *DMN/EMERSON* - TEXAS - August 6, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 51%
> 
> TRUMP: 49%
> 
> *There have been four polls done now of a TRUMP vs. BIDEN in Texas and BIDEN has won 3 out of those for polls by an average margin of 3 points. Trump won the one poll only by 1 point! Looks like Texas is going to be a Battle Ground  State!*
> _
> 
> _
> *CIVITAS/SURVEYUSA* - NORTH CAROLINA - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 49%
> 
> TRUMP: 41%
> 
> *If BIDEN can win a state like North Carolina by 8 points, Georgia may be a battleground state now!*
> 
> 
> 
> *KGTV-TV/SURVEYUSA* - CALIFORNIA - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 61%
> 
> TRUMP: 27%
> 
> 
> 
> *SURVEYUSA* - GENERAL ELECTION - August 9, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 42%
> 
> 
> 
> *IBD/TIPP* - GENERAL ELECTION - August 6, 2019
> 
> BIDEN: 54%
> 
> TRUMP: 41%
> 
> 
> 
> Ask President Hillary about the polls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have less than 15 more months to tell yourself that before bed every night so you can sleep. Its going to be a rude awakening for you on November 3, 2020. On that day, you will finally learn that polling has a longer history than just what happened in November 2016.
Click to expand...



You are delusional.   Biden?  He can't even put a sentence together that makes sense.   Senility has destroyed his tiny brain.  Biden will NOT be the dem nominee.


----------



## MAGAman

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are delusional.   Biden?  He can't even put a sentence together that makes sense.   Senility has destroyed his tiny brain.  Biden will NOT be the dem nominee.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking he won't be the Dem nominee either, but he's lasted much longer than I expected.
> 
> Biden's only chance to be nominated is the utter stupidity of the the 20 dwarfs behind him.
> 
> Trump couldn't ask for a better nominee than Biden.
> 
> An old, white, entitled, stupid, corrupt, senile Washington lifer...
Click to expand...


----------



## the other mike

Trump will destroy him if he even makes it past Bernie .


----------



## U2Edge

The latest poll from* FOX NEWS*:

BIDEN: 50%

TRUMP: 38%


*Trump is done!*


----------



## the other mike

Biden shmiden.

CNN Tried to Derail Sanders and Warren Last Night. It Failed.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

U2Edge said:


> The latest poll from* FOX NEWS*:
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 38%
> 
> 
> *Trump is done!*



Agreed! Just like the last election. Trump can’t win. Check out the YouTube video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Billy_Kinetta said:


>



Dewey beats Trump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting crushed by BIDEN again in another national poll released by* QUINNIPIAC* on June 11, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 53%
> 
> TRUMP: 40%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep believing it, those same pollsters had hillary with a 98% chance of winning.   They lied to you then and they are lying to you now.  But keep believing,  go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your source for* QUINNIPIAC* claiming Hillary had a 98% chance of winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, it was only 97%.
> 
> If you want to believe that sleepy Joe can beat Trump, go right ahead,  you will be greatly disappointed but you are free to believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, check out the latest poll from* FOX NEWS*(June 16, 2019) on the BIDEN VS. TRUMP match up in 2020, in the general election:
> 
> BIDEN: 49%
> 
> TRUMP: 39%
> 
> Even* FOX NEWS* knows Trump is toast in 2020.
Click to expand...

Biden is kicking Trumps ass


----------



## rightwinger

Butch_Coolidge said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest poll from* FOX NEWS*:
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 38%
> 
> 
> *Trump is done!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! Just like the last election. Trump can’t win. Check out the YouTube video.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Poor re-election strategy

Assuming that because the polls were wrong once, that they will always be wrong


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting crushed by BIDEN again in another national poll released by* QUINNIPIAC* on June 11, 2019:
> 
> BIDEN: 53%
> 
> TRUMP: 40%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep believing it, those same pollsters had hillary with a 98% chance of winning.   They lied to you then and they are lying to you now.  But keep believing,  go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your source for* QUINNIPIAC* claiming Hillary had a 98% chance of winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, it was only 97%.
> 
> If you want to believe that sleepy Joe can beat Trump, go right ahead,  you will be greatly disappointed but you are free to believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, check out the latest poll from* FOX NEWS*(June 16, 2019) on the BIDEN VS. TRUMP match up in 2020, in the general election:
> 
> BIDEN: 49%
> 
> TRUMP: 39%
> 
> Even* FOX NEWS* knows Trump is toast in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is kicking Trumps ass
Click to expand...



if you believe that then you are even dumber than I thought you were.   Trump gets 12,000 to a rally with 5,000 more outside and sleepy Joe gets 500.   come on dude, open your eyes.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest poll from* FOX NEWS*:
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 38%
> 
> 
> *Trump is done!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! Just like the last election. Trump can’t win. Check out the YouTube video.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor re-election strategy
> 
> Assuming that because the polls were wrong once, that they will always be wrong
Click to expand...



the pollsters aren't wrong---------------they lie, they manipulate the samples, they cheat, they are paid to get a certain result.  they are a propaganda tool, not a measure of public opinion.  2016 proved all of that.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> The latest poll from* FOX NEWS*:
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 38%
> 
> 
> *Trump is done!*




have you asked president Hillary about that?   Trump was done in 2016 according to morons like you.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

rightwinger said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest poll from* FOX NEWS*:
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 38%
> 
> 
> *Trump is done!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! Just like the last election. Trump can’t win. Check out the YouTube video.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor re-election strategy
> 
> Assuming that because the polls were wrong once, that they will always be wrong
Click to expand...


Wow. Thanks for the education. I didn’t realize you were a political strategist. I’m not assuming they will always be wrong, just twice in a row. Especially since the cast of characters running for dim, would be better suited as ones on the popular show, Preacher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest poll from* FOX NEWS*:
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 38%
> 
> 
> *Trump is done!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! Just like the last election. Trump can’t win. Check out the YouTube video.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor re-election strategy
> 
> Assuming that because the polls were wrong once, that they will always be wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the pollsters aren't wrong---------------they lie, they manipulate the samples, they cheat, they are paid to get a certain result.  they are a propaganda tool, not a measure of public opinion.  2016 proved all of that.
Click to expand...


And who is available for poll at 2:00 pm on a Tuesday? Isn’t that prime time for the WB network? I’m not really sure, since I work full time. [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest poll from* FOX NEWS*:
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 38%
> 
> 
> *Trump is done!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you asked president Hillary about that?   Trump was done in 2016 according to morons like you.
Click to expand...


Trump can’t win. Best YouTube video ever! He should start every rally with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaro

Democrats' only hope is massive ballot fraud, and they're working hard on that already.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest poll from* FOX NEWS*:
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 38%
> 
> 
> *Trump is done!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! Just like the last election. Trump can’t win. Check out the YouTube video.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor re-election strategy
> 
> Assuming that because the polls were wrong once, that they will always be wrong
Click to expand...



Last week both Trump and Biden held rallys in New Hampshire.  Trump had 12,000 people inside the arena and another 3,000 outside.  Biden had less than 100.

you are dreaming winger,


----------



## Redfish

Picaro said:


> Democrats' only hope is massive ballot fraud, and they're working hard on that already.




thats why they fight so hard against voter ID and to let illegals vote.   Its obvious that they know they can only win by cheating.


----------



## Polishprince

U2Edge said:


> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.




If Biden is elected, the key issue in 2021, will be investigating Mr. Biden, as well as his entire family and anyone who works for him.

The corruption will really be stinking


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Polishprince said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is elected, the key issue in 2021, will be investigating Mr. Biden, as well as his entire family and anyone who works for him.
> 
> The corruption will really be stinking
Click to expand...


If Christ himself were elected, you would be wanting him investigated for turning one fish and one loaf of bread into enough to feed the flock when they were hungry.  That should be good for at least 30 years.


----------



## Picaro

Polishprince said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is elected, the key issue in 2021, will be investigating Mr. Biden, as well as his entire family and anyone who works for him.
> 
> The corruption will really be stinking
Click to expand...


Yep. All the Democrats' kids seem to have big hedge fund jobs, already doing billion dollar international deals n stuff with no experience and double digit IQs.


----------



## Picaro

Polishprince said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is elected, the key issue in 2021, will be investigating Mr. Biden, as well as his entire family and anyone who works for him.
> 
> The corruption will really be stinking
Click to expand...


It already is. His dumbass kid is on his 'global tour' of trying to get foreign countries to interfere with the 2020 elections, and his kid is handling the bribes and 'donations'.


----------



## Redfish

Daryl Hunt said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is elected, the key issue in 2021, will be investigating Mr. Biden, as well as his entire family and anyone who works for him.
> 
> The corruption will really be stinking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Christ himself were elected, you would be wanting him investigated for turning one fish and one loaf of bread into enough to feed the flock when they were hungry.  That should be good for at least 30 years.
Click to expand...


pot, meet kettle


Daryl Hunt said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the national polling data I could find on potential Trump vs. Biden race in 2020 starting from the latest poll going back in time.
> 
> February 16, 2019 - Emerson Poll - Biden 55% Trump 45% -* Biden +10
> *
> January 22, 2019 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 41% -* Biden +12
> *
> June 13, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 39% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 27, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 39% -* Biden +17
> *
> February 14, 2018 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> January 23, 2018 - CNN Poll - Biden 57% Trump 40% -* Biden +17
> *
> December 14, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> October 31, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 56% Trump 38% -* Biden +18
> *
> October 16, 2017 - Emerson Poll - Biden 51% Trump 42% -* Biden +9
> *
> September 28, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 53% Trump 40% -* Biden +13
> *
> August 23, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 51% Trump 39% -* Biden +12
> *
> July 18, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 39% -* Biden +15
> *
> June 12, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 41% -* Biden +13
> *
> May 16, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> April 20, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> *
> March 30, 2017 - PPP Poll - Biden 54% Trump 40% -* Biden +14
> 
> *
> When you average the margin of victory in the 16 polls, Biden beats Trump on average by 13.5 points, just 6 points less from a total overwhelming landslide when it comes to electoral Presidential politics.
> 
> Trumps percentages in these head to head races, around 40%, match his average approval rating over the past two years in the GALLUP poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is elected, the key issue in 2021, will be investigating Mr. Biden, as well as his entire family and anyone who works for him.
> 
> The corruption will really be stinking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Christ himself were elected, you would be wanting him investigated for turning one fish and one loaf of bread into enough to feed the flock when they were hungry.  That should be good for at least 30 years.
Click to expand...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Biden will not be the nominee.


----------



## Redfish

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Biden will not be the nominee.




and thats the problem that the dems have, they have 20+ clowns and not one of them is capable of running for president.  Its funny watching them squirm.


----------



## Picaro

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Biden will not be the nominee.



Think they will go with one of the radical loons and count on illegal aliens and ballot tampering to win? I don't see them losing gracefully or non-violently.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Picaro said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be the nominee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think they will go with one of the radical loons and count on illegal aliens and ballot tampering to win? I don't see them losing gracefully or non-violently.
Click to expand...


They see radical as centrist.  They have no perspective.

They may go with an all fem ticket and hope the vote will turn on that.  Warren/Harris is a fair bet, though it's early yet.

Cuz let's face it, the guys running are complete dorks.


----------



## Polishprince

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Biden will not be the nominee.




Ordinarily, I'd be in agreement with that sentiment.

However, even though the Vice President really doesn't know where he is at, wasn't very smart to start with, and is as corrupt as the day is long,  he's till the sanest, brightest, least corrupt candidate in the Democrat field.

I don't know who can beat him for the nomination.

If Biden does lose the nomination, I think its going to be someone not in the race yet.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be the nominee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats the problem that the dems have, they have 20+ clowns and not one of them is capable of running for president.  Its funny watching them squirm.
Click to expand...


They are down to 17.  The Culling is happening.  Remember the 2016 Reps?  Remember that Clown car?  Beware of being too critical.


----------



## Polishprince

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be the nominee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats the problem that the dems have, they have 20+ clowns and not one of them is capable of running for president.  Its funny watching them squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are down to 17.  The Culling is happening.  Remember the 2016 Reps?  Remember that Clown car?  Beware of being too critical.
Click to expand...



The difference is that all of the Republican candidates in 2016 were very well qualified.   Distinguished governors of some of our most important states, top businesspeople, brain surgeons, leading senators.   Not a clown among them.   No phony squaws or phony Italians or phony Mexicans. No one spouting off stupidity.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Polishprince said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be the nominee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats the problem that the dems have, they have 20+ clowns and not one of them is capable of running for president.  Its funny watching them squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are down to 17.  The Culling is happening.  Remember the 2016 Reps?  Remember that Clown car?  Beware of being too critical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that all of the Republican candidates in 2016 were very well qualified.   Distinguished governors of some of our most important states, top businesspeople, brain surgeons, leading senators.   Not a clown among them.   No phony squaws or phony Italians or phony Mexicans. No one spouting off stupidity.
Click to expand...


And the winner is.......The most incompetent, crooked, lying piece of crap of them all.  What the hell happened?  I can bet that there at least 16 other Republicans wondering the same thing.


----------



## okfine

Polishprince said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be the nominee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats the problem that the dems have, they have 20+ clowns and not one of them is capable of running for president.  Its funny watching them squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are down to 17.  The Culling is happening.  Remember the 2016 Reps?  Remember that Clown car?  Beware of being too critical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that all of the Republican candidates in 2016 were very well qualified.   Distinguished governors of some of our most important states, top businesspeople, brain surgeons, leading senators.   Not a clown among them.   No phony squaws or phony Italians or phony Mexicans. No one spouting off stupidity.
Click to expand...

Funny how you faggops voted in the biggest clown of all.


----------



## Redfish

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be the nominee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats the problem that the dems have, they have 20+ clowns and not one of them is capable of running for president.  Its funny watching them squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are down to 17.  The Culling is happening.  Remember the 2016 Reps?  Remember that Clown car?  Beware of being too critical.
Click to expand...



what I remember is 17 qualified, intelligent, patriotic americans who were competing for the GOP nomination,  Trump was at the top from the beginning and won convincingly, then he destroyed crooked hillary in the election even though the same pollsters that you are now quoting about sleepy Joe Biden said that she could not lose and that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes.

Keep believing those liars if it makes you feel good.  But a better course of action for the dems would be to find a candidate who actually makes sense and does not bow to the four idiots of the squad.


----------



## Redfish

Daryl Hunt said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be the nominee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats the problem that the dems have, they have 20+ clowns and not one of them is capable of running for president.  Its funny watching them squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are down to 17.  The Culling is happening.  Remember the 2016 Reps?  Remember that Clown car?  Beware of being too critical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that all of the Republican candidates in 2016 were very well qualified.   Distinguished governors of some of our most important states, top businesspeople, brain surgeons, leading senators.   Not a clown among them.   No phony squaws or phony Italians or phony Mexicans. No one spouting off stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the winner is.......The most incompetent, crooked, lying piece of crap of them all.  What the hell happened?  I can bet that there at least 16 other Republicans wondering the same thing.
Click to expand...



lowest unemployment rates in history for blacks, hispanics, asians, women.   Stock market at record numbers, bad trade deals cancelled, dialog with north korea, factories in the USA expanding and hiring, wages up, the obozocare mandate cancelled, our military strong again, the USA respected again, ISIS virtually destroyed.   If that's a clown show, bring on the circus.


----------



## Redfish

okfine said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be the nominee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats the problem that the dems have, they have 20+ clowns and not one of them is capable of running for president.  Its funny watching them squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are down to 17.  The Culling is happening.  Remember the 2016 Reps?  Remember that Clown car?  Beware of being too critical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that all of the Republican candidates in 2016 were very well qualified.   Distinguished governors of some of our most important states, top businesspeople, brain surgeons, leading senators.   Not a clown among them.   No phony squaws or phony Italians or phony Mexicans. No one spouting off stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you faggops voted in the biggest clown of all.
Click to expand...



could you and Daryl be honest for just a post or two?   What exactly is it that you hate about Trump?   That he beat hillary?  that he takes on the lying media?  that he stands up to dictators and tyrants?  that he makes fun of his opponents when they say stupid things?   that he named Warren Pocahontas because she committed employment fraud by lying about having Indian blood?   Because he is rich and successful?  that he likes and marries beautiful women?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be the nominee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats the problem that the dems have, they have 20+ clowns and not one of them is capable of running for president.  Its funny watching them squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are down to 17.  The Culling is happening.  Remember the 2016 Reps?  Remember that Clown car?  Beware of being too critical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what I remember is 17 qualified, intelligent, patriotic americans who were competing for the GOP nomination,  Trump was at the top from the beginning and won convincingly, then he destroyed crooked hillary in the election even though the same pollsters that you are now quoting about sleepy Joe Biden said that she could not lose and that Trump had no path to 270 EC votes.
> 
> Keep believing those liars if it makes you feel good.  But a better course of action for the dems would be to find a candidate who actually makes sense and does not bow to the four idiots of the squad.
Click to expand...


Trump Carnied his way from the very beginning.  He Character Assassinated the entire time.  Just like he does today.  He wasn't nearly as qualified as almost anyone on that stage.  But a sucker is born every minute.  He still isn't qualified.  The only reason he won the elections was the piece of crap the Dems presented.  They would have won by presenting a dried up old rancid rotting piece of horse meat. Instead, it was Hillaries turn.  There were qualified candidates on both sides but the crow meat from both sides were pitted against each other  I blame the Dems for the loss.  Trump didn't win and America didn't win either.  The Dems figured out every possible way to lose.  The Reps were also trying hard to lose but they just weren't smart enough to pull it off.  So I agree.  All the Dems have to do is present a presentable candidate.  But it's been  a very, very long time for either party on that point.


----------



## pismoe

Go TRUMP !!!   Trump was better than all the other 'rino repubs' and better than 'illary' .    Just the thought of 'jebito bush'  being President is sickening .  -----------------    GO Trump as he is better than All the Rest 'mgc' Daryly .


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Redfish said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be the nominee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats the problem that the dems have, they have 20+ clowns and not one of them is capable of running for president.  Its funny watching them squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are down to 17.  The Culling is happening.  Remember the 2016 Reps?  Remember that Clown car?  Beware of being too critical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that all of the Republican candidates in 2016 were very well qualified.   Distinguished governors of some of our most important states, top businesspeople, brain surgeons, leading senators.   Not a clown among them.   No phony squaws or phony Italians or phony Mexicans. No one spouting off stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you faggops voted in the biggest clown of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> could you and Daryl be honest for just a post or two?   What exactly is it that you hate about Trump?   That he beat hillary?  that he takes on the lying media?  that he stands up to dictators and tyrants?  that he makes fun of his opponents when they say stupid things?   that he named Warren Pocahontas because she committed employment fraud by lying about having Indian blood?   Because he is rich and successful?  that he likes and marries beautiful women?
Click to expand...


You answered okfines post.  But I'll consider you do mean me.  Here is my two cents. (32 cents with inflation)

Trump says things that should make us all cringe.  Taking credit for others accomplishments while trying to blame others for his blunders.  The only reason he hasn't made the huge blunders that Bush Jr did for Iraq and Nixon did for controlling the Economy is that his advisors refuse to do it just before they are fired, quit or get indicted and after serving under Trump, prison seems like a fantastic alternative.  

The US isn't stable right now.  We can't stand there and say,  Let us show you the way.  Hell, we don't know the way since we seem to have lost the way or can't seem figure it out lately.

No matter what you deny, his speeches are inflammatory.  It incites division.  America has NEVER been this divided since 1860.  And we all know where that led to.

His latest where he has shown complete contempt of congress and gets away with it is the crusher.  That should have been enough to trigger almost every Republican in Congress to a call of arms.  Trump should have NEVER contacted Netenwhater (can't spell his name) about any of this.  It's Americas problem and we need to deal with it.  I just moved him from a moderately poor president to NOT MY PRESIDENT category.

And actually, I agree with Tariffs.  But either do them or don't do them.  Don't cherry pick.  If you want to break China, do it.  Don't make stupid claims that the Chinese are going to pay for it.  Don't say, Oh, we'll wait for the good of the nation.  Don't keep changing your mind on a whim.  Take that 25% and impose it on everything while giving good tax breaks for every company that comes home.  And keep that 25% tariff until China pays back the money they stole over other methods like Creative Licenses.  Yes, it's going to hurt short term but America is tougher than that.  Really create jobs.  The Tax Breaks will come back in the form of income tax.  

So do I hate him?  No, I feel sorry for him.  He has no future.  He and his clan are not going to fare well when he leaves the nest he's in now.  There are just too many States that already have enough to at least bankrupt him or even send him to prison.  And at his age, almost anything is going to be near a life sentence.


----------



## pismoe

Yeah well , hopefully it'll be another 5 and a half years of President Trump 'mgc' Daryl .


----------



## pismoe

Daryl Hunt said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> and thats the problem that the dems have, they have 20+ clowns and not one of them is capable of running for president.  Its funny watching them squirm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are down to 17.  The Culling is happening.  Remember the 2016 Reps?  Remember that Clown car?  Beware of being too critical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that all of the Republican candidates in 2016 were very well qualified.   Distinguished governors of some of our most important states, top businesspeople, brain surgeons, leading senators.   Not a clown among them.   No phony squaws or phony Italians or phony Mexicans. No one spouting off stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you faggops voted in the biggest clown of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> could you and Daryl be honest for just a post or two?   What exactly is it that you hate about Trump?   That he beat hillary?  that he takes on the lying media?  that he stands up to dictators and tyrants?  that he makes fun of his opponents when they say stupid things?   that he named Warren Pocahontas because she committed employment fraud by lying about having Indian blood?   Because he is rich and successful?  that he likes and marries beautiful women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You answered okfines post.  But I'll consider you do mean me.  Here is my two cents. (32 cents with inflation)
> 
> Trump says things that should make us all cringe.  Taking credit for others accomplishments while trying to blame others for his blunders.  The only reason he hasn't made the huge blunders that Bush Jr did for Iraq and Nixon did for controlling the Economy is that his advisors refuse to do it just before they are fired, quit or get indicted and after serving under Trump, prison seems like a fantastic alternative.
> 
> The US isn't stable right now.  We can't stand there and say,  Let us show you the way.  Hell, we don't know the way since we seem to have lost the way or can't seem figure it out lately.
> 
> No matter what you deny, his speeches are inflammatory.  It incites division.  America has NEVER been this divided since 1860.  And we all know where that led to.
> 
> His latest where he has shown complete contempt of congress and gets away with it is the crusher.  That should have been enough to trigger almost every Republican in Congress to a call of arms.  Trump should have NEVER contacted Netenwhater (can't spell his name) about any of this.  It's Americas problem and we need to deal with it.  I just moved him from a moderately poor president to NOT MY PRESIDENT category.
> 
> And actually, I agree with Tariffs.  But either do them or don't do them.  Don't cherry pick.  If you want to break China, do it.  Don't make stupid claims that the Chinese are going to pay for it.  Don't say, Oh, we'll wait for the good of the nation.  Don't keep changing your mind on a whim.  Take that 25% and impose it on everything while giving good tax breaks for every company that comes home.  And keep that 25% tariff until China pays back the money they stole over other methods like Creative Licenses.  Yes, it's going to hurt short term but America is tougher than that.  Really create jobs.  The Tax Breaks will come back in the form of income tax.
> 
> So do I hate him?  No, I feel sorry for him.  He has no future.  He and his clan are not going to fare well when he leaves the nest he's in now.  There are just too many States that already have enough to at least bankrupt him or even send him to prison.  And at his age, almost anything is going to be near a life sentence.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------------   and advisors fired or they quit or Trump just finds the advisors unsuitable .   Well  The TRUMP  is the Boss and can do as he likes .     Trump former 'advisor generals' and other advisors seem to be 'at will employees' and quit or are fired because they find themselves or The TRUMP finds them to be unsuitable .    I think that both ways of getting rid of SWAMP Creatures is cool .   The former advisors aren't Special in Trumps view I guess  'mgc' Daryl .


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest poll from* FOX NEWS*:
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 38%
> 
> 
> *Trump is done!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you asked president Hillary about that?   Trump was done in 2016 according to morons like you.
Click to expand...


Polling has a longer history than just November 2016 when Trump lost the popular vote by 3 million votes. You'll finally learn that on November 3, 2020. Its gonna be fun reading and posting in this thread that night.


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be the nominee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats the problem that the dems have, they have 20+ clowns and not one of them is capable of running for president.  Its funny watching them squirm.
Click to expand...



As a Republican, I can see that every single one of them is better than TRUMP.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest poll from* FOX NEWS*:
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 38%
> 
> 
> *Trump is done!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you asked president Hillary about that?   Trump was done in 2016 according to morons like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016 when Trump lost the popular vote by 3 million votes.
Click to expand...


Even if true, that could not be more irrelevant.


----------



## U2Edge

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Biden will not be the nominee.



01. Biden was Vice President for eight years. Look up the track record for Vice Presidents who served eight years and later ran for President, its a pretty good track record!

02. Biden is the most electable white male of the current nominees. He is best positioned to steal from Trump's only real base which is White Males that never went to or graduated from college. 

03. The only real white male competition Biden has is Sanders and then further down the ladder O'Rourke. Sanders is to far left and lost to Hillary in 2016. O'Rourke is too inexperienced and does not seem serious at all. Their both being crushed by Biden in the polls. The Democrats won't take a chance on a women in 2020 or someone non-white. Electability is what most Democrats are concerned about and that's why Biden has the nomination in hand.


----------



## U2Edge

Billy_Kinetta said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest poll from* FOX NEWS*:
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 38%
> 
> 
> *Trump is done!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you asked president Hillary about that?   Trump was done in 2016 according to morons like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016 when Trump lost the popular vote by 3 million votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if true, that could not be more irrelevant.
Click to expand...


It is true, and is more relevant than any other data out there. Regardless of what you think of the candidates, polls show who people are most likely to vote for.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

U2Edge said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be the nominee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01. Biden was Vice President for eight years. Look up the track record for Vice Presidents who served eight years and later ran for President, its a pretty good track record!
> 
> 02. Biden is the most electable white male of the current nominees. He is best positioned to steal from Trump's only real base which is White Males that never went to or graduated from college.
> 
> 03. The only real white male competition Biden has is Sanders and then further down the ladder O'Rourke. Sanders is to far left and lost to Hillary in 2016. O'Rourke is too inexperienced and does not seem serious at all. Their both being crushed by Biden in the polls. The Democrats won't take a chance on a women in 2020 or someone non-white. Electability is what most Democrats are concerned about and that's why Biden has the nomination in hand.
Click to expand...


Biden's a serial groper bordering on senility.  He will not be the nominee.

Hang onto your polls with all your might.

#2 is especially laughter inducing.  Thanks.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

g5000 said:


> Repeat ad infinitum:
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden throws live puppies into rush hour traffic!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is a secret Satan worshiper!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden fondles children!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is gay!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden is the proprietor of Comet Pizza!
> 
> "Joe Biden" is Hebrew for "turtle fucker"!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden killed Kennedy!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden slept with Stormy Daniels and paid her for her silence!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden tried to get a Biden Tower built in Moscow!
> 
> Creepy Joe Biden bragged about grabbing pussies!



That is a list of valid points that voters need to know.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Billy_Kinetta said:


> All the Democrat camps are sniping at each other.  The Old Guard Commies don't like the young whippersnappers, and the New Shiny Socialists think the Old Ones should be put out to seed.
> 
> It could get very interesting.



It is kind of odd to fight over who gets the priviledge to lose to Trump.  I am expecting an outcome very similar to 1984.   Reagan took every state but Minnesota in 1984.  I am not sure it will be that extreme but I am expecting a landslide win.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest poll from* FOX NEWS*:
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 38%
> 
> 
> *Trump is done!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you asked president Hillary about that?   Trump was done in 2016 according to morons like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016 when Trump lost the popular vote by 3 million votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if true, that could not be more irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true, and is more relevant than any other data out there. Regardless of what you think of the candidates, polls show who people are most likely to vote for.
Click to expand...



who was polled, where to they live, what party are they members of, what races, what ages, what states, how many were polled out of the 330,000,000 americans?  I suspect less than 1000.   and you really think this means something?  But continue to buy the hype, Trump will be president until 2024,  sleep joe and the other socialist dems dont have a chance.


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest poll from* FOX NEWS*:
> 
> BIDEN: 50%
> 
> TRUMP: 38%
> 
> 
> *Trump is done!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you asked president Hillary about that?   Trump was done in 2016 according to morons like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polling has a longer history than just November 2016 when Trump lost the popular vote by 3 million votes. You'll finally learn that on November 3, 2020. Its gonna be fun reading and posting in this thread that night.
Click to expand...



we dont elect presidents by the PV, we use the EC.  If we used PV the candidates would only campaign in LA county, Houston, New York, and Miama/Dade.   If Trump had his rallys in those places instead of MIchigan, Minnesota, Alabama, and Ohio there is no telling how much he would have won by.  Hillary was a terrible candidate that a majority of americans did not trust or like.  Trump offered a return to sanity, the constitution, and sound economic policies.   

worship your lying pollsters if you like,  biden will not even be the dem candidate, much less president.


----------

